# Strecken in Aachen?



## Gast (23. Juli 2005)

Also erstmal ich bin neu hier angemeldet lese aber schon ne weile mit 

Zu meiner Frage, ich suche schone ne ganze weile ein paar gute Strecken in Aachen zb im Wald (wohne direkt am Waldrand  ) aber bin noch nicht richtig fündig geworden.

Kann mir vielleicht jemand ein paar gute Strecken verraten?   
(würd gerne heute noch ne Runde drehen)


(Falls der Tread hier irgendwie gegen die Regeln verstößt tut mir das leid, dann bitte einfach löschen.. )


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2005)

Bitte 
Kann ich euch nicht irgendwie dazu überreden ein paar zu sagen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (24. Juli 2005)

Ich weiß vom Hören-sagen das es viele tolle und auch technisch anspruchsvolle Trails im Aachener Wald gibt. Bin da selber aber noch nie gefahren. Einfach mal selber ausprobieren


----------



## Deleted 30320 (24. Juli 2005)

Hab mal für dich gegoogelt. Schau dir das mal an: http://www.mtb-aachen.de/main/html/body_uni-biken.html


----------



## Gast (24. Juli 2005)

Danke, aber so richtig viel kann ich damit nicht anfangen..
Ich hatte nich vor mich mit LEuten zu treffen die ich nicht kenne..Einmal wegen den üblichen Vorurteilen und außerdem bin ich nocht nicht so lange dabei das ich warscheinlich nicht mitkommen würde...

Könnte vielleicht einer ein paar Strecken ungefähr erklären?


----------



## pratt (25. Juli 2005)

Der Aachener Wald besteht aus unzähligen Wegen, die man in 1000 Möglichkeiten kombinieren kann. Darum gibt es nicht "DIE" ultimative Mountainbikestrecke.

Schöne Wege gibt es auf dem Grenzpfad (Hauset-Hergenrath) um die Pionierquelle, um den Entenpfuhl, parallel der Bahnlinie, um den 3 Länderpunkt und in Richtung Kelmis.

Ansonsten musst Du wenn Du halt nicht mit Anderen fahren willst (was die Beste, einfachste und schönste Möglichkeit ist) Dir die Wege halt selber suchen, es dauert dann nur einige Zeit ehe Du alles zusammen hast.
Nach 14 Jahren finden wir sogar noch hin und wieder einen neuen Trail.


----------



## derMichi (25. Juli 2005)

Defenist schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hatte nich vor mich mit LEuten zu treffen die ich nicht kenne..Einmal wegen den üblichen Vorurteilen[...]



Bist du ne Frau?


----------



## Jule (26. Juli 2005)

Das schöne am Aachener Wald ist, das da für jeden was dabei ist und es nie langweilig wird. Auf meiner abendlichen normalen Runde, die auch mal ein bisschen variiert, gibt es bestimmte Fixpunkte wo ich eigentlich immer vorbeikomm: Dreiländereck, Pilgerweg, Sieben Wege, Pelzerturm, Pionierquelle.

Aber ich bin trotzdem davon überzeugt, dass es den ultimativen Trail im Aachener Wald gibt: Die Strecke durch den Schneewittchenwald (in der Nähe des Pilgerwegs auf der belgischen Seite)! Bei anderen auch unter dem Namen Märchenwald bekannt. Und der Name ist Programm! Da heißt es dann oben abtauchen und mit einem breiten Lächeln unten ankommen.  

Viel Spaß im Revier.


----------



## Übergeber (27. Juli 2005)

Hallöchen zusammen!

Ich fahre auch meistens im Aachenerwald und meistens auch leider alleine   

Ich habe mir den bruchteil von Strecken, die ich bis jetzt kenne selber "erfahren". Ich habe die erfahrung gemacht, das man meistens die Trail "ausfahrten" besser findet als die "einfahrten" und dann bin ich die einfach hoch gefahren und schon hatte ich wieder nen neuen schönen Trail.   

Naja, ich bin eigentlich noch recht unerfahren was das MTBlen angeht und suche gleichgesinnte, die lust haben ab und zu mal was zu Fahren und sich vielleicht was besser auskennen! Oder halt, leute die fahren können und einen "newbie" was bei bringen wollen.

meine strecken die ich meistens alleine fahre, sind so um den dreh 30 Km lang...

LG


----------



## PacMan (27. Juli 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> ...Die Strecke durch den Schneewittchenwald (in der Nähe des Pilgerwegs auf der belgischen Seite)! Bei anderen auch unter dem Namen Märchenwald bekannt. Und der Name ist Programm! Da heißt es dann oben abtauchen und mit einem breiten Lächeln unten ankommen.



Na das klingt ja interessant! Bin zwar bisher nicht oft im Aachener Wald unterwegs gewesen, aber ist ja auch nicht so weit weg von meiner Haustür (Eschweiler). Vielleicht sollte ich da noch mal 'nen Abstecher hin machen. Werde mal die Augen im LMB aufhalten, wann sich 'ne Tour anbietet.

Und @Definist: Ich würde dir wirklich empfehlen, mit anderen Leuten zusammen zu fahren! Ich halte zwar nix von Verallgemeinerungen, aber ich denke, dass Mountainbiker die nettesten Menschen der Welt sind!  Nee, im Ernst: Probier's einfach zwei, dreimal aus. Wenn's dir dann immer noch keinen Spass macht, kannst du immer noch alleine fahren!


----------



## stefan_ue (27. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

heute bin ich zum ersten Mal im Aachener Wald unterwegs gewesen. Vom Waldstadion aus in den Wald rein und ersteinmal nach Süden gefahren. Irgendwann bin ich dann Richtung Westen an einem kleinen Restaurant (Entenpfuhl oder so ähnlich) vorbei weiter zum Dreiländereck geradelt. Alles in allem 27 km in etwa zwei Stunden.

Wer hätte denn sonst noch Interesse an einer gemeinsamen Tour im Aachener Wald (komme aus der Stadtmitte von Aachen)? Am ehesten würde es mir während der Woche abends passen, ich könnte aber auch tagsüber. Das MTB habe ich erst ein paar Monate, bin also nicht gerade super trainiert ;-) 

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (28. Juli 2005)

Interesse!
In der Woche abends würde mir auch passen. Könnte direkt von der Arbeit nach Aachen kommen und wäre dann so gegen 18:00 Uhr fahrbereit...


----------



## stefan_ue (28. Juli 2005)

Hallo Pacman,

wie wäre es mit Donnerstag Abend (4.8.)? Treffen könnten wir uns beispielsweise am Waldstadion, wo man gut parken kann und auch direkt im Aachener Wald ist. Kennst Du ein paar gute Strecken im Aachener Wald? Ich bin da bisher einfach so kreuz und quer gefahren treu nach dem Motto: Diese Strecke sieht interessant aus.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Pink-Floyd (28. Juli 2005)

Ich fahr zwei bis drei mal die Woche ab ca 18.00 in Aachen-Brand Schulzentrum in Richtung Aachener Wald. Wer will kann sich gerne anschließen. Wenn ich genug Zeit habe ist der Aachener Wald auch nur ein Teil meiner Aachen Umrundung (ca 40 Km)

Den Bereich Waldstadion am besten komplett meiden wegen dem großen Verkehrsaufkommen. Maximale Annäherung ist Pionierquelle (hmm - lecker)

Dann müsste man noch wissen was für Strecken dir mehr liegen. Vom im Dreck suhlen über fasst senkrechte Downhills bis Waldautobahnen gibt es für jeden was.

Und jetzt das beste: ein garantiert Nordic-Walkinger freier Tip von mir:
@Pratt
Ist das der Weg den du mit parallel der Bahnlinie meintest?

Wenn man vom Restaurant Entenpfuhl in Richtung Westen fährt kommt man über die Brücke von der man den Busch-Tunnel (ältester noch in Betrieb befindlicher Eisenbahntunnel Deutschlands) sehen kann. Du kannst auch von der Lütticher Straße (richtung Köp.. - ääääh Bildchen) kommen, kurz vor Preusswaldsiedlung links. Kurz den Anblick genießen und wenn du Glück hast fährt gerade ein Thalys mit 20 Km/h unter dir her. Dann DIREKT hinter der Brücke parallel zur Bahn in einen Trail einbiegen. 
Wenn du ihn nicht sofort siehst ist er zugewachsen . Einfach hinter dem Geländer links in die Büsche 
Den fährst du ca 2,5Km lang (ziemlich waagerecht da früher Bahnlinie), dann Rechts. Dem Pfad über einen größeren Weg hinweg folgen. Dann geht irgendwann ein Weg schräg links ziemlich Steil hoch. Oben angekommen (da steht eine Bank zum Verschnaufen) rechts abbiegen. Ab hier etwas über 2Km dem Weg folgen und du bist am Dreiländereck.





Andersherum geht es natürlich auch - dann eben mehr Downhill. 

Wenn man sich im Aachener Wald nicht auskennt hilft auch eine gute Karte ungemein. Die siehst du dir solange an bis solche Begriffe wie Entenpfuhl, Linzenzhäuschen oder Adamshäuschen eine Selbstvertändlichkeit sind und du nicht mehr Bildchen mit Köpfchen vertauschst. Das letzte hat bei mir auch einige Jahre gedauert


----------



## PacMan (28. Juli 2005)

Donnerstag 04.08. passt mir ganz gut bisher!
Hey, Pink-Floyd, magst du denn nicht unseren Guide spielen? Ich selbst kenn mich ja auch nicht im AC-Wald aus und 'n Guide ist mir tausendmal lieber als 'ne Karte! Im Zweifelsfall fahr ich lieber ganz nach Gefühl. Schliesslich ist doch eh der Weg das Ziel, oder?  
@Definist: falls du noch mitliest: Magst du dich uns nicht auch anschliessen?


----------



## Pink-Floyd (28. Juli 2005)

Von mir aus spiele ich den Guido - aber wenn ihr sowieso mit dem Auto kommt könnt ihr ja auch zu mir kommen. Ist ganz einfach zu finden: Autobahnabfahrt Brand in Richtung Brand, nächste Möglichkeit Rechts (Heusstr) bis ende wieder Rects bis Ende und auf dem Parkplatz dort Parken. Ich hab nächste Woche Donnerstag Urlaub - kann also bei Bedarf auch früher!


----------



## PacMan (28. Juli 2005)

Klingt doch super!
Ich hab keinen Urlaub, also sollte es bitte nicht früher als 18:00 sein!
Bin am WE nicht online, also nicht wundern, wenn ich nix mehr sage. Aber ich bin dabei!
Macht doch am besten mal 'nen Termin im LMB, vielleicht kommt dann noch der ein oder andere mit (Übergeber? Jule? ...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Von mir aus spiele ich den Guido - aber wenn ihr sowieso mit dem Auto kommt könnt ihr ja auch zu mir kommen. Ist ganz einfach zu finden: Autobahnabfahrt Brand in Richtung Brand, nächste Möglichkeit Rechts (Heusstr) bis ende wieder Rects bis Ende und auf dem Parkplatz dort Parken. Ich hab nächste Woche Donnerstag Urlaub - kann also bei Bedarf auch früher!


Und zeig den Jungs die Toblerone nicht...wir hatten schon genug Verletzte...


----------



## Pink-Floyd (28. Juli 2005)

Hääh - Toblerone? 
Bahnhof?


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Hääh - Toblerone?
> Bahnhof?


Der kleine Downhill für Verrückte (genau richtig für PacMan )...Do 18:00...hm...vieleicht komme ich ja mit Boris vorbei. Mal sehen.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juli 2005)

Toblerone...kommt auf den Bildern leider nicht so krass rüber wie es ist:


----------



## stefan_ue (29. Juli 2005)

Hi PacMan,

nee, ich bin nicht mit dem Auto unterwegs. Deswegen mein Vorschlag, daß wir uns am Waldstadion treffen - das ist von Aachen aus sehr gut zu erreichen, ohne stundenlang durch die Stadt zu fahren. Eine Karte der Umgebung vom Waldstadion poste ich morgen. Ein weitere Biker (xzpid) hat sich bei mir gemeldet und möchte ebenfalls Donnerstag Abend mitkommen.

@ Pink-Floyd: Schön, daß Du den Guido spielen möchtest   

cs,
Stefan


----------



## PacMan (29. Juli 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Der kleine Downhill für Verrückte (genau richtig für PacMan )


Das nehm ich als Kompliment!   Und du hast mich neugierig gemacht - ich mochte Toblerone schon immer... zumindest als Schokolade...


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Das nehm ich als Kompliment!   Und du hast mich neugierig gemacht - ich mochte Toblerone schon immer... zumindest als Schokolade...


War auch so gemeint... 
Die ersten 13 Bilder hier sind alle vom Stadtwald...

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Hab noch ein Album gefunden...


----------



## stefan_ue (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier die Karte von Aachen-Burtscheid und dem markierten Parkplatz vom Waldstadion. Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir uns dort am Donnerstag (4.8.)um 18h treffen. Der Termin scheint ja wohl den meisten entgegen zu kommen.






Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Jule (29. Juli 2005)

Hmmm...
ich würde ja gerne mitkommen am Donnerstag, aber bei den richtigen Downhillstrecken muß ich leider kneifen. Dafür bin ich zu sehr Mädchen. 
Außerdem seid ihr doch alle wieder fit wie Sau! Da heißt es dann wieder die ganze Zeit an der Kotzgrenze fahren. Und mit mir kann man auch keine typischen Schraubergespräche führen. Mir ist das nämlich relativ egal was an meinem Hirsch dran ist...hauptsache es läuft bzw. fährt. 

So, genug destruktives, kompliziertes Weibergeschwätz. 
Vielleicht komm ich doch noch mit.  

Viele Grüße.
Jule


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juli 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> ...aber bei den richtigen Downhillstrecken muß ich leider kneifen. Dafür bin ich zu sehr Mädchen.
> Außerdem seid ihr doch alle wieder fit wie Sau!...


Das sind doch immer nur ganz kurze Stücke. Da kannst du dich hinstellen und zugucken, wie die anderen sich auf's Gesicht legen... ...und was das Tempo angeht; wir können auch langsamer... Also ich komme auf jeden Fall runter, weiß aber noch nicht ob Boris dabei ist.

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit meint: Trägt mal wer 'nen Termin im LMB ein ? Dann haben wir eine bessere Übersicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DickHard (29. Juli 2005)

Vieleicht komm ich auch mit!
DH


----------



## stefan_ue (29. Juli 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

heute Nachmittag bin ich noch ein klein wenig im Aachener Wald rumgekurvt. Angesichts der Wetterprognosen wollte ich in der Nähe von Aachen bleiben. Bis auf ein paar Regentropfen blieb es aber von oben trocken.

@ Pink-Floyd: Deine Strecke entlang der Bahnlinie ist ganz nett und war ein guter Tip. Mit Rheuma werde ich auch keine Probleme mehr bekommen dank der zahlreichen Brennesseln ;-) Am Ende bin ich aber wohl zu weit gefahren. Der Anstieg zum Dreiländereck ging dann mehr so kreuz und quer und entsprach nicht dem von Dir markierten geraden Anstiegsstrecke.

@ Jule: Keine Angst, ich bin auch ziemlich ungeübt. Dann ziehen wir beide das Tempo ein wenig nach unten ;-)

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Übergeber (30. Juli 2005)

das darf doch nicht wahr sein! ;-)

Jetzt geht mal ne freudige runde im AC-Wald los, auch mit besten chancen für leute die nicht super fit sind und ich kann nicht mit weil ich besch..... Spätschicht haben.

aber euch wünche ich vie spass!!

vielleicht, kann man das ja am WE noch mal wiederholen?  oder nächste woche wenn ich frühschicht habe?


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2005)

Nabend,

also wenn's Wetter passt, kommt Boris am Donnerstag mit und wenn ihr nichts dagegen habt, kann re euch ein paar Geheimtips zeigen !
Wenn ihr nichts mehr von uns hört sind wir um 18 Uhr am Waldstadion...Gibts jetzt nen Termin dazu zum eintragen ?...Nein, hier isser und nicht vergessen: ich nix Guido aber Boris kann euch die schönsten Stellen zeigen wenn ihr wollt !! Also eintragen, marsch marsch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## stefan_ue (31. Juli 2005)

Hallo Ralph

ich habe mich eben in der Liste eingetragen. Schwierigkeit: schwer ? Was hast Du vor ;o)

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Pink-Floyd (31. Juli 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Schwierigkeit: schwer ? Was hast Du vor ;o)


 
die Toblerone fahren  

Ich glaub die Interessen gehen da doch ein wenig auseinander. Aber wie Ralf schon sagte: Bei den schwierigen Passagen müssen ja nicht alle mitmachen. Zuschauen ist manchmal viel amüsanter! Wenn dann die Strecken zwischen diesen Passagen in gemäßigtem Tempo angegangen werden hat jeder was davon.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> die Toblerone fahren
> 
> Ich glaub die Interessen gehen da doch ein wenig auseinander. Aber wie Ralf schon sagte: Bei den schwierigen Passagen müssen ja nicht alle mitmachen. Zuschauen ist manchmal viel amüsanter! Wenn dann die Strecken zwischen diesen Passagen in gemäßigtem Tempo angegangen werden hat jeder was davon.


Genau, man muß nicht alles fahren aber es ist sicher für jeden was dabei !!


----------



## mg! (31. Juli 2005)

also wenn Donnerstag dann brauchbares Wetter ist, würde ich mich vermutlich auch anschließen ....


----------



## PacMan (31. Juli 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Hmmm...
> ich würde ja gerne mitkommen am Donnerstag, aber bei den richtigen Downhillstrecken muß ich leider kneifen. Dafür bin ich zu sehr Mädchen.
> Außerdem seid ihr doch alle wieder fit wie Sau! Da heißt es dann wieder die ganze Zeit an der Kotzgrenze fahren. Und mit mir kann man auch keine typischen Schraubergespräche führen.



Immer diese Ausreden! Aber gut - ich geh mal drauf ein und versuch, dir die Ausreden auszureden:
Zum Thema "Vorsicht beim Downhill" haben ja schon einige was geschrieben. Also fahr, was du fahren magst, und den Rest kannst du umgehen/schieben! Besser, als ein weiterer Verletzter in diesem Jahr!

Stimmt zwar, dass der RPO und der Pink-Floyd ganz schön flott über die Trails fegen können, aber die können auch alle langsam fahren! Wir mir mal jemand sagte, als ich mir Sorgen darüber machte, das Tempo zu sehr zu drosseln: "Wenn wir unser Tempo nicht an den Langsamsten anpassen wollten, bräuchten wir nicht zusammen zu fahren. Aber zusammen macht's eben mehr Spass!" (Naja, und die Geschichte, woher "Übergeber" seinen Nickname hat, die unterschlagen wir jetzt mal schön!  Aber: er wäre ja gerne wieder mitgefahren!)

Und was den dritten Punkt angeht: da kann ich nur für mich selbst sprechen, aber ich hab vom Schrauben und Basteln auch null Ahnung. Ein Reifenwechsel ist das höchste der Gefühle. Für alles andere hab ich ja den Local-Bike-Mechanic meines Vertrauens! 
Allerdings werde ich mich mit dir auch nicht über die neuesten Kosmetik-Produkte der Firma, die in Russland genauso heisst, wie in Deutschland, oder die aktuelle Herbst/Winter Kollektion eines berühmten Mode-Gurus mit Trethupe auf'm Arm, unterhalten können... (Wem diese Sätze zu lang oder komplex waren, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen - ich weiss selbst  nicht mehr, was ich eigentlich ausdrücken wollte)

So, jetzt musst du dir entweder neue Ausreden einfallen lassen, oder am Donnerstag mitfahren!

@all: Scheint ja 'ne bunte Runde zu werden! Ich fänd's klasse, so viele neue Gesichter zu sehen! (Auch wenn ich's bisher kaum geschafft habe, die meisten Namen des WBTS- und Omerbach-Treffs den richtigen Gesichtern zuzuordnen)
Kennt eigentlich jemand diesen "mamaschnaps", der sich stillschweigend in den Termin eingetragen hat?
@mamaschnaps: Schreib doch mal was!  

Also bis Donnerstag!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2005)

Wetter soll ja gut sein; wird bestimmt lustig !! Wollte mich auch nicht aufdrängen. Ich dachte nur, wenn sich schonmal ein grösseres Grüppchen im AC Stadtwald trifft dann ist das doch die ideale Gelegenheit, sich von einem Local mal das ganze Potential der Ecke zu zeigen. Das sind nur ganz wenige kleine Passagen, die so krass sind und übrigens: Ich fahre auch nicht alle und schaue staunend hinterher...
@Pacman: Freu dich...
@Jule: Gib dir nen Ruck...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (1. August 2005)

So wie's aussieht, können wir uns in 2 Gruppen aufteilen... ...weiß da jemand von euch was von ?: 2. Termin

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## stefan_ue (1. August 2005)

Hallo Ralph,
hallo zusamemn,

ich habe eben racer71 angeschrieben, warum er sich nicht einfach bei uns in der Liste am ersten Termin mit einträgt. Möglicherweise meldet er sich auch noch kurz zu Wort. Vielleicht kannst Du bei Deiner Terminankündigung auf diesen Thread verweisen, damit sich Interessierte einen besseren Eindruck von der unten Truppe bilden können.
Das Wetter soll ja am Donnerstag auch mitspielen - also ich freu' mich schon drauf 

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## racer71 (2. August 2005)

Hallo Zusammen

da ich auch noch Anfänger bin würde ich gerne mal bei euch mitfahren , ob es diese woche geht muß ich mal schauen , weil bei uns in Düren ja zur zeit die Annakirmes ist .


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> ...Vielleicht kannst Du bei Deiner Terminankündigung auf diesen Thread verweisen, damit sich Interessierte einen besseren Eindruck von der unten Truppe bilden können...


 Schon erledigt !
@racer71: Wir haben uns vor allem über deinen Termin in der Fahrgemeinschaft gwundert, aber das war dann wohl eher ein versehen !? Am besten wieder löschen...Mal 'ne Frage an die Mitfahrer: Wie lang braucht ihr vom Waldstadion zur Pionier Quelle ? Könnte sein das wir da erst zu euch stoßen; muß ich noch mit Boris klären.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pink-Floyd (2. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schon erledigt !
> Wie lang braucht ihr vom Waldstadion zur Pionier Quelle ?


 
1,5 km = 5 Minuten - fragt sich wie pünktlich wir losfahren

Hab mich grad erst eingetragen. Mit Boris sind es derzeit 7 - zu wenig um zwei Gruppen zu machen. Ich bin gestern mal "mögliche" Strecken abgefahren. Oberhalb der Pionierquelle sind die Holzfäller dabei einige Trails zu versperren. Aber ansonsten überall freie Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (2. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Allerdings werde ich mich mit dir auch nicht über die neuesten Kosmetik-Produkte der Firma, die in Russland genauso heisst, wie in Deutschland, oder die aktuelle Herbst/Winter Kollektion eines berühmten Mode-Gurus mit Trethupe auf'm Arm, unterhalten können... (Wem diese Sätze zu lang oder komplex waren, dem kann ich auch nicht helfen - ich weiss selbst  nicht mehr, was ich eigentlich ausdrücken wollte)
> ...



So ein Mist! Und ich hatte mich schon so auf neue Schminktipps gefreut.
Aber ansonsten: Gute Überzeugungsarbeit!


Bis Donnerstag.
Jule


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> 1,5 km = 5 Minuten - fragt sich wie pünktlich wir losfahren


Also: Boris und ich sind um 18:00 Uhr am Waldstadion !
Ich war auch gestern da und hab mal die Lage gecheckt; aber ich kenne mich ja nicht so sehr gut aus dort. Habe aber die meisten mir bekannten Trails auch gefunden.
Ich komme mit Boris per Bike runter und mein Vorschlag ist, wir lassen uns mal von ihm führen. Die Chance kriegen wir so schnell nicht wieder. Wenn wir dabei festellen dass Du viele weitere schöne Wege kennst, komme ich gerne nochmal runter... Die Runde von Boris ist ja nicht so wahnsinnig lang und ihr könnt ja bei Bedarf noch etwas dranhängen. Ich mach mich dann mit ihm über Linter in Richtung Vennbahnweg wieder aus dem Staub.

Wäre schön, wenn Du mir mal Deine Handynr. simsen könntest; meine steht ja im Termin.
@Jule: Schön, dass Du dabei bist. Und nicht vergessen: Die ganz krassen Sachen fahre ich auch nicht; ich sitze dann mit meiner Cam im Gebüsch... 

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit sagt: 2 Dinge noch eben...auch wenn's schon erwähnt wurde:
1. Wäre schon, wenn der Threaderöffner mitkommen würde. Komm, gib dir 'nen ruck... Ich war dieses Jahr schon auf 2 IBC-Treffen. Der Initiator fehlte beide Male; scheint hier 'ne Seuche zu sein... 
2. Die Brennnessel: Entweder ihr liebt sie, oder ihr zieht Beinlinge an...


----------



## uerland (2. August 2005)

Nabend zusammen....

also prinzipiell wäre ich am Donnerstag auch dabei, neue Trails kennenzulernen kann ja nich schaden  

Da ich aber momentan recht "beschäftigt" bin, weiss ich nich ob ich bis dahin den nötigen Laufradwechsel hinbekomme. Aber ich hoffe mal schwer, dass das klappt.

Also sag ich ganz optimistisch schonmal, bis Donnerstag  


Gruß 
Henning


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

uerland schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend zusammen....
> 
> also prinzipiell wäre ich am Donnerstag auch dabei, neue Trails kennenzulernen kann ja nich schaden
> 
> ...


Na dann trag dich mal schnell ein...damit wir die Übersict behalten...


----------



## bergradl-michel (2. August 2005)

hoffe das die tour für cc-fahrer geeignet ist!!   

wenn petrus uns keinen strich durch die rechnung macht, sind wir mit drei fahrern aus dem nordkreis / kreis hs dabei.

bis donnerstag!

gruß

michel


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> hoffe das die tour für cc-fahrer geeignet ist!!
> 
> wenn petrus uns keinen strich durch die rechnung macht, sind wir mit drei fahrern aus dem nordkreis / kreis hs dabei.
> 
> ...


Also nochmal für alle: Die Runde ist zu 99% fahrbar für jeden einigermassen fitten Biker. Die 2-3 Schlüsselstellen sind einfach kleine Mutproben, die halt nicht jeder fährt. Ich kenne im Stadtwald bereits 2, die ich (noch) nicht fahre. Mann wird das 'ne große Gruppe......hab ich nicht mit gerechnet. Die Wetterprognosen bei wetter.com sind auch noch ok. @pink floyd: Was hälst du von einem monatlichen Treff im Stadtwald und du machst den Guido ?... Die Gegend scheint eine ziemlich starke Anziehungskraft zu haben...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (2. August 2005)

als alter "belgier" lohnt sich ein abstecher in den aachener wald für mich immer, kollegen konnte ich auch schon begeistern.

freuen uns auf donnerstag, falls gruppe zu groß wird, können wir die teilnehmer ja aufteilen.

gruß

michel


----------



## rpo35 (2. August 2005)

wir sollten zusammen bleiben aber wir müssen ein bischen aufpassen mit Spaziergängern usw...wenn mal einer etwas flott daher kommt ist das nicht so schlimm. Aber mit 'ner Gruppe >10 gibt das Ärger. Also; Diziplin bitte !...


----------



## RS-Hunter (2. August 2005)

Nabend,

hätte mich eigentlich auch noch dazu hinreissen lassen, um mit zu fahren. Heute aber war erster Arbeitstag nach dem Urlaub, und so können immer wieder Überraschungen auftreten. Diesmal ist es aber eine für mich schöne Überraschung, da wir mit der Abteilung zur Annakirmes fahren/gehen wollen. Ein Kollege kommt aus Düren und hat uns dazu "überredet", ist bei Dürener Firmen so üblich. Wir werden dann etwas die grünen Karussells belagern.

Wünsche euch viel Spaß  , vielleicht klappt's ja beim nächsten Mal.

Cu
Georg


----------



## Pink-Floyd (3. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @pink floyd: Was hälst du von einem monatlichen Treff im Stadtwald und du machst den Guido ?... Die Gegend scheint eine ziemlich starke Anziehungskraft zu haben...


 
Jetzt warte doch erst mal den Donnerstag ab - wer weiß ob danach noch jemand kommen will  




			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> wir sollten zusammen bleiben aber wir müssen ein bischen aufpassen mit Spaziergängern usw...wenn mal einer etwas flott daher kommt ist das nicht so schlimm. Aber mit 'ner Gruppe >10 gibt das Ärger. Also; Diziplin bitte !...


 
Ich hatte das ja schon angedeutet, dass ich nicht davon begeistert bin am Waldstadion los zu fahren. Gerade um 18.00 Uhr ist dort bei gutem Wetter ein riesen Andrang an Joggern, Walkern und Spaziergängern. Vielleicht werden wir den ersten Kilometer im Schrittempo fahren müssen ähnlich einer Prozession - aber das können wir ja auch mal genießen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt warte doch erst mal den Donnerstag ab - wer weiß ob danach noch jemand kommen will  ...


Dachte, ich könnte dir mal auf die schnelle einen kleinen Nebenjob verpassen... 

Was den Treffpunkt betrifft: Bitte keine Änderungen mehr ! Hab eben mit Boris telefoniert; er hat sich gestern auf's Bike gesetzt und die Runde für uns steht schon. Was den Betrieb am Waldstadion angeht hat er keine Bedenken...wir verlassen den Hauptweg so schnell wie möglich. Sind etwa 30km. Übrigens liest der hier heimich mit... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Mugnog (3. August 2005)

Habe mich jetzt spontan auch mal eingetragen. Leider ist mein Feierabend recht flexibel, da ist von 5 bis 8 Uhr alles möglich. hoffe aber dabei sein zu können.
Hoffentlich bis morgen.


----------



## PacMan (3. August 2005)

Unglaublich, wieviele Leute sich inzwischen hier gemeldet haben!  Dabei fing doch alles so schüchtern an. Na ich freu mich jedenfalls darauf, soviele neue Gesichter und dazu noch ein paar neue Trails zu sehen!
Bis morgen!


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich jetzt spontan auch mal eingetragen. Leider ist mein Feierabend recht flexibel, da ist von 5 bis 8 Uhr alles möglich. hoffe aber dabei sein zu können.
> Hoffentlich bis morgen.


Wir wünschen dir Glück...

Nabend zusammen,

hab gestern noch was vergessen; Thema Beinling bzw. lange Hosen:
Wenn's morgen nicht zu warm ist, solltet ihr euch das tatsächlich überlegen ! Die schmalen Pfaden sind stellenweise etwas unangenehm. Ich werde sie zumindest mal in den Rucksack stecken !
Also; wer schöne Beine hat schützt sie, die anderen lassen es und können es dann auf uns schieben...
Was sagt ihr ? Hält das Wetter morgen ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (3. August 2005)

mit den brennnesseln und dornen sind wir schon per du...   

was das wetter angeht bin ich optimistisch - das gröbste ist hoffentlich schon durch.   bei uns sieht es im moment wieder ganz passabel aus.

bis morgen, auf ´ne tolle tour!

gruß

michael


----------



## Jule (3. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Was sagt ihr ? Hält das Wetter morgen ?



Ich hab' ja nicht so viel Hoffnung bei diesem bekackten Sommer.
Aber was soll's: Ansonsten gibt's ne nette Schlammschlacht und ne Runde Sand zwischen die Zähne. Jaaa, ich weiß: Mund zumachen!


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hab' ja nicht so viel Hoffnung bei diesem bekackten Sommer.
> Aber was soll's: Ansonsten gibt's ne nette Schlammschlacht und ne Runde Sand zwischen die Zähne. Jaaa, ich weiß: Mund zumachen!


Nicht so pessimistisch...es wird schön sein morgen !!...


----------



## bergradl-michel (3. August 2005)

richtig! die hoffnung stirbt als letztes...

der gute öcher sand ist doch auch was feines   

wenn es nur warmer regen wird, dann bin ich schon zufrieden - außerdem sind dann weniger spaziergänger, jogger und krücken-geher, äh nordic-walker, unterwegs.   

guß

michel


----------



## Übergeber (3. August 2005)

nee, was finde ich das gemein!   

aber was soll man machen, mein cheffe will mir leider keinen tag urlaub geben   

also von der idee, ein mal monatlich zu fahren bin ich voll begeistert, aber ich habe ja auch die hoffnung, das sich jetzt ein kleines grübchebildet, was ssich schon mal öfters im Aachener wald trifft um da was zu biken. Ich bin dann da bei, wenn es meine sch... schichten und abendschule es zu läst.

viel spass euch allen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tillninjo (3. August 2005)

Hi!
wie siehts aus, wieviel Leute habt ihr schon zusammen?
Würde evtl auch noch mit meinem Kumpel mitfahren, oder ist´s dann zu viel??
War sonst auch schonmal mit dem Uni-Biken mit, konnte aber am Dienstag nicht.

Ansonsten um 18oo Uhr am Waldstadion!
Denke das Wetter müsste halten!
http://www.wetteronline.de/NRW/Aachen.htm 
Sind vorhin auch noch ne Tour gefahren, nach halb sieben, da hats auch nicht geregnet.

Was wollt ihr denn dann so fahren? Habe jetzt leider nicht alle Messages gelesen, daich gleich noch weg bin. Toblerone?? Oder lieber 'normale' Trails Vaals/Kelmis?

greetz
Tillninjo


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> nee, was finde ich das gemein!   ...


Beim nächsten mal klappts bestimmt. Sollte sich ein kleiner Treff aus der Aktion bilden, komme ich auch ab und zu vorbei !!

Guts Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2005)

Tillninjo schrieb:
			
		

> Hi!
> wie siehts aus, wieviel Leute habt ihr schon zusammen?
> Würde evtl auch noch mit meinem Kumpel mitfahren, oder ist´s dann zu viel??...


Da kommts nicht mehr drauf an......aber bitte eintragen wenn's geht...will ich mir vorher ausdrucken...
Was wir fahren ? Streng geheim......nee, keine Ahnung...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Tillninjo (3. August 2005)

> Da kommts nicht mehr drauf an......aber bitte eintragen wenn's geht...will ich mir vorher ausdrucken...



Hab ich gemacht.
Mein Kumpel is nicht im Forum aktiv...  also +1   

bis moin!


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2005)

Tillninjo schrieb:
			
		

> Hab ich gemacht.
> Mein Kumpel is nicht im Forum aktiv...  also +1
> 
> bis moin!


So haben wir aber wenigstens die aktiven...evtl. für 'nen klenen Bericht......der "Guido" ist ja auch nur Gast hier...


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2005)

So Leute,

ich ziehe mich jetzt um, noch schnell etwas Öl auf die Kette und dann gehts los. Über Aachen hängen dicke Wolken; regnets schon oder bleiben wir trocken ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (4. August 2005)

Hallo Ralph,

im Stadtzentrum von Aachen ist noch alles absolut trocken.

Bis gleich,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2005)

Merci...Tschüss und weg...


			
				stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ralph,
> 
> im Stadtzentrum von Aachen ist noch alles absolut trocken.
> 
> ...


----------



## derMichi (4. August 2005)

Na wo bleibt ein Bericht? 
Seid ihr alle wohlbehütet wieder angekommen? War es gut? Wenn ich schon nicht mitfahren konnte so erwarte ich gespannt die Story...


----------



## Tillninjo (4. August 2005)

so...  daheim angekommen!!

war wirklich ne schöne Tour, hat Spaß gemacht!

----> Duschen


----------



## Mugnog (4. August 2005)

Schon geduscht, Pizza im Ofen, Bier im Glas. Immer noch ein leichtes Lächeln ob der schönen Tour auf den Lippen. Danke nochmals an die Guides, auch wenn ein mancher davon despektierlich über mein schönes Breezer gesprochen hat   .
Naja, eigentlich war mehr Ehrfurcht dabei.

Allen ein schönes Woende.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (4. August 2005)

Bin auch angekommen - 35 Minuten Fußmarsch - mehr später



			
				Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ein mancher davon despektierlich über mein schönes Breezer gesprochen hat  .
> Naja, eigentlich war mehr Ehrfurcht dabei.


 
dein Breezer ist wenigstens Stabil


----------



## uerland (4. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Danke nochmals an die Guides...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen! War echt ne super Tour, über viele mir bisher unbekannte Trails. Bin gespannt auf die Fotos...


----------



## bergradl-michel (4. August 2005)

klasse tour, nette leute, super wetter (für aachener verhältnisse). dickes lob an die guides, anfahrt hat sich wirklich gelohnt.  

wehrmutstropfen war nur der rahmenbruch,    schön das du gut zu hause angekommen bist - extra gruß an pinkfloyd!!

gruß

michel


----------



## mg! (4. August 2005)

kann mich nur anschließen ... nette Ausfahrt - bin mal gespannt auf die Bilder....


----------



## Mugnog (4. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Bin auch angekommen - 35 Minuten Fußmarsch - mehr später



Pink Floyd, das war wirklich nicht dein Tag. Hoffe Du bekommst deinen neuen Rahmen unverzüglich. Du weisst ja: Man fällt immer, um wieder aufzustehen   .

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2005)

So Leute,

bin geduscht und lade gleich die Bilder hoch. Wer also noch nicht müde ist; bissl Geduld...
@Pink Floyd: Tja, das war echt ein Schock zum Schluß. Aber mal ehrlich: Das ideal Bike ist das dafür auch nicht...
@Jule: Ich find Du bist klasse gefahren. Wenn ich zu einer Tour einlade, bist Du herzlich willkommen !!
Etwas mehr Text zu der Tour gibts aber frühestens morgen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Pink-Floyd (4. August 2005)

Ich fand auch, dass die Tour für einen so zusammengewürfelten Haufen spitzenmäßig war. Es gab auch mehrere Trails die ich noch nicht kannte.

Mir tat Jule manchmal leid wenn sie "mal wieder" letzte war. 

@Jule - manche Strecken kann Mann einfach nicht langsam fahren  
Ich fand es gut dass du dabei warst!

Tj und der Rahmenbruch - bin mal gespannt wie das jetzt geregelt wird. Ich werd morgen mal bei Stevens anrufen. Nach über einem Jahr ist der Händler ja aus seiner Gewährleistung.

@PacMan Ich brauch unbedingt das Bild von meiner "Judorolle"


----------



## Pink-Floyd (4. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Aber mal ehrlich: Das ideal Bike ist das dafür auch nicht...


 
Das gebe ich zu - aber darf dabei der Rahmen brechen? es waren ja nur ein paar Wurzeltrails.

Ich bin ja froh dass ich mit einem 35 Minütigem Fußmarsch ausgekommen bin. Wenn ich mir vorstelle was mir auf einer heftigen Abfahrt hätte passieren können wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## stefan_ue (4. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

hier ein paar Impressionen von heute Abend. Die Tour hat mir sehr gut gefallen, und es war toll, so viele weitere nette Biker aus der Umgebung kennenzulernen. Deshalb schlage ich ein erneutes Treffen vor - vielleicht wie bereits einmal angedacht in 4 Wochen. Aber auch eine spontane Abendtour in der Umgebung fänd ich gut.

Schöne Grüße von Euren
Ein-bis-Zweifingerbremser Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (4. August 2005)

Huhu,

hier sind schonmal meine Bilder...naja, die Lichtverhältnisse waren doch stellenweise nicht mehr ganz ideal...baer wa solls...
Dann noch eine Frage: Waren folgende waren eingetragen und ich bin mir nur bei mamaschnaps nicht sicher, ob er da war. Und wer war denn jetzt noch zusätzlich dabei ? Für einen kurzen Bericht wäre es nicht schlecht, wenn alle (pacman & Pink Floyd) die Bilder vorher hochladen.

Liebe Grüsse
Ralph

stefan_ue
mamaschnaps
PacMan
mg!
Pink-Floyd
Jule
uerland
Bike-Mike
Mugnog
Tillninjo


----------



## PacMan (4. August 2005)

So, bin auch endlich soweit fertig. Leider habe ich in den nächsten Tagen null Zeit, um 'nen vernünftigen Bericht zu schreiben. Daher lade ich nur die Bilder in mein Album hoch...
Ich hoffe, wir können das bald mal wiederholen!  

@Pink-Floyd: Ärgere dich nicht - denk daran, wieviel Glück du gehabt hast, dass dir nix passiert ist! Und: du bist wirklich super vorschriftsmässig abgestiegen!

Um das mit den Namen und Gesichtern zu üben, wäre es klasse, wenn ihr alle zu meinem LETZTEM Bild (Nr. 26) einen Kommentar anfügt nach dem Motto "Ich bin der 8te von links". Da sind ja alle ausser rpo35 und Boris drauf, glaube ich...
Spakoine Notsche!


----------



## stefan_ue (4. August 2005)

Hallo Pink-Floyd,

der Händler ist nicht fein raus - Pech für ihn. Du hast zuerst ein halbes Jahr Garantie, dann folgen 1,5 Jahre gesetzliche Gewährleistungspflicht. Der Händler ist jetzt erst nach zwei Jahren fein raus. Wenn Du zehn Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen hast, mußt Du Dich nach den zwei Jahren direkt an den Hersteller wenden. Dies ist eine freiwillige Leistung der Hersteller, und meistens wird deren Garantie durch ein paar Klauseln eingeschränkt.

gesetzliche Garantie: Der Händler muß den Nachweis führen, daß kein Materialfehler vorhanden ist.
gesetzliche Gewährleistung: Umkehrung der Beweispflicht: Du mußt nachweisen, daß der Materialfehler von Anfang vorhanden war. 

Ich hoffe, daß Du möglichst schnell und kostenlos einen Ersatzrahmen bekommst.

Nochmals danke an unseren Guido für die tolle Tour mit zahlreichen Strecken, die ich noch nicht kannt. Hat jemand die GPS-Koordinaten der interessanten Single-Trails?

@ Jule: Hast Dich wacker und gut geschlagen, ich war auch ziemlich fertigt zwischendurch.

cs,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Bild anklicken zum Vergrössern und wundern...naja, den Startpunkt hab ich sogar gefunden...
GPS-Track im Anhang ! (Ein bischen bereinigt soweit es ging)

Achja, ich Banause hab noch garnicht gesagt, dass es mir riesig Spaß gemacht hat. Direkt nach dem Alpencross lade ich nochmal ein. Allerdings müssten wir uns dann am besten Samstags morgens treffen. In der Woche geht das zeitlich nicht mehr (Dunkelheit) und Sonntags wäre das Wahnsinn.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Übergeber (5. August 2005)

Abend!

also war es eine feine tour im grossen und ganzen!

so wie es soch anhört, wird es ja in nächter zeit noch mal eine tour geben und ich hoffe das ich dann nicht wieder die sch....önen spätdschicht habe.

lg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## on any sunday (5. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Das gebe ich zu - aber darf dabei der Rahmen brechen? es waren ja nur ein paar Wurzeltrails.
> 
> Ich bin ja froh dass ich mit einem 35 Minütigem Fußmarsch ausgekommen bin. Wenn ich mir vorstelle was mir auf einer heftigen Abfahrt hätte passieren können wird mir ganz anders.



Was zahlst du, damit ich deinem Händler nicht verrate, wo und wie du das arme Stevens missbraucht hast.  

Hast aber wirklich noch Glück gehabt, einem Freund von mir ist der Rahmen an der gleichen Stelle gebrochen, hatte sich noch gewundert, warum er vorne plötzlich wieder soviel Fahrkomfort hatte.


----------



## Jule (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Jule: Ich find Du bist klasse gefahren. Wenn ich zu einer Tour einlade, bist Du herzlich willkommen !!



Danke, sehr nett. Ich glaub' den Mädchen-Bonus hab' ich gestern ein wenig ausgereizt. War aber alles sehr amüsant. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Spaß und habe einige Ecken im Wald kennengelernt, die ich auch noch nicht kannte bzw. auch vielleicht nicht unbedingt kennen lernen wollte, aber egal   !

Ach, und noch viele Grüße an die Mountainbiker am Wegesrand (7 Pfade) die auch schon meinen Namen kannten. Scheinbar gibt es hier viele stille Mitleser.

Schöne Grüße.
Jule


----------



## PacMan (5. August 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, sehr nett. Ich glaub' den Mädchen-Bonus hab' ich gestern ein wenig ausgereizt.



Mädchen-Bonus? Sowas gibt's hier nicht! Hier wird jeder gleich behandelt, egal ob er ein Cannondale fährt oder welches Geschlecht er/sie hat. Das sieht man ja auch an all den Threads, in denen ein Mädel Mitfahrer sucht (z.Bsp. hier). Die sind ja auch nicht besser besucht, als alle anderen Threads...   
Aber davon lässt du dich ja zum Glück nicht abschrecken, also sehen wir dich vielleicht bei der nächsten Tour wieder...
Beim nächsten Mal kriegen wir dann 20 Leute zusammen!


----------



## Jule (5. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Mädchen-Bonus? Sowas gibt's hier nicht! Hier wird jeder gleich behandelt, egal ob er ein Cannondale fährt oder welches Geschlecht er/sie hat.


Na das seh' ich aber anders. Hätt' ich als Typ so rumgememmt wie ich gestern, dann wär' das bestimmt noch blöder gewesen. Hm, ein bisschen Klingonen-Blut in meiner Ahnengalerie hätte vielleicht helfen können.
Aber Du hast recht, mir ist das alles relativ egal. Ich hab' auch so meinen Spaß dabei.


----------



## bergradl-michel (5. August 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, sehr nett. Ich glaub' den Mädchen-Bonus hab' ich gestern ein wenig ausgereizt. War aber alles sehr amüsant. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Spaß und habe einige Ecken im Wald kennengelernt, die ich auch noch nicht kannte bzw. auch vielleicht nicht unbedingt kennen lernen wollte, aber egal   !
> 
> Ach, und noch viele Grüße an die Mountainbiker am Wegesrand (7 Pfade) die auch schon meinen Namen kannten. Scheinbar gibt es hier viele stille Mitleser.
> 
> ...



mädchenbonus, so ein quatsch! bist doch klasse gefahren   

schieben ist übrigens keine schande, weder bergauf, noch bergab.

gruß

michel


----------



## Jule (5. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> mädchenbonus, so ein quatsch! bist doch klasse gefahren



Ok, Ok, Ende der Diskussion. Hab's begriffen.
Schönes Wochenende.

Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Von 14 Biker/innen die auszogen, um auf den Trails im Aachener Stadtwald die ein oder andere Frage zu beantworten, oder was kann eine eher schüchterne Anfrage nach Wegen im Stadtwald für Folgen haben? Ganz einfach:

Aachen, Waldstadion am 04.08.2005 um 18:00 Uhr:




Ihr könnt jetzt so oft zählen wie ihr wollt; es bleiben 13 auf dem Foto. Des Rätsels Lösung: Nr. 14 stiess urplötzlich kurz nach dem Start von links kommend dazu; ein "Local", dessen Namen ich schon wieder vergessen habe... ...Wie würde J. Wontora jetzt sagen "Bitte melde Dich"... 
Die Biker/innen:
Jule, stefan_ue, PacMan, mg!, Pink-Floyd, uerland, Bike-Mike, Mugnog, Tilninjo, rpo35 und "Bitte melde Dich"... 
Nicht Mitglied im Forum: Boris (best "Guido" !!), Michel, Reiner (sympathische Mitbringsel von Bike-Bike  )
So ging's also los mit möglichst direktem Kurs auf die ersten Trails; Guido ähm Boris immer schön vorne weg. Vor langweiligen Dingen wie "wo gings entlang" will ich euch verschonen; dafür gibt's ja diese schöne Karte:




(Noch grösser ? klick) Alles klar ? Wenn nicht, beim nächsten Mal einfach mitfahren...
Beschäftigen wir uns lieber mit den eingangs erwähnten Fragen:
Was ist eine Toblerone ? Richtig, das sind diese leckeren (finde ich) Dreiecke aus feinster Nussschokolade die es schon, als ich noch ziemlich klein/jung war gab. Falsch !! Es ist ein kleiner Streckenabschnitt, den "normal sterbliche" nicht einmal zu Fuss bewältigen... ...Stichwort: Bombenkrater mit Sprungschanze... 


 

 

 


Das letzte Foto ist die ideale Einleitung zur Frage Nr. 2; was ist ein Pechvogel ? Diese Frage ist ziemlich einfach zu beantworten: Es ist jemand, dem an einem Tag einige Dinge kaputt gehen; in diesem Fall immerhin eine Digicam und anschliessend sein Rahmen  !! Nein, Namen werden hier nicht genannt aber zur Beruhigung aller Leser: Personen kamen nicht zu Schaden  
Gleich zu Frage Nr. 3; wo ist in Aachen DER BIKETREFF NR. 1 ? Logisch, am Mammut-Baum....




...tztz...Pisa lässt grüssen... 
"Last but not least", Wer ist "Bitte melde Dich" und was ist ein Zeitproblem ?
Auch hierzu gibt es Antworten: "Bitte melde Dich" ist der freundliche Biker ganz rechts auf dem nächsten Bild. Das Zeitproblem hatten Boris & ich; wir mußten noch per Bike zurück nach Roetgen und es wurde schon ziemlich düster auf die letzen Meter, weshalb wir die Abschieds-Fotosession verpassten.




Spaß hat's gemacht und muß wiederholt werden; Einladung folgt. !!
Links zu den Bildern: Pacman, meine


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> ...Hab's begriffen...


Gut so...


----------



## Mugnog (5. August 2005)

@ rpo 35:

Schöne Beschreibung, jedoch muss ich ein paar Dinge richtig stellen. Mugnog ist auf dem ersten Gruppenbild nicht dabei, da ich 3!!!!! Minuten zu spät war. 
Von Schule/Uni so gewöhnt, doch hier herrschen wohl andere Regeln.  

Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> ...Mugnog ist auf dem ersten Gruppenbild nicht dabei, da ich 3!!!!! Minuten zu spät war...


Es war eh schon nicht einfach das ganze zu entwirren, aber jetzt blicke ich garnicht mehr durch... Muß ich jetzt irgend etwas ändern oder willst Du mir damit sagen, das Du "Bitte melde Dich" bist ?  Dann passt die Teilnehmerzahl aber nicht mehr... 
Wie auch immer; hoffe, Du bist nicht sauer, hast es ja letztendlich noch geschafft !

Grüsse
Ralph

Edit: Klar...Pink-Floyd fehlt ja auf dem letzten Bild...
Edit 2: Warum sind dann auf Bild 1 "nur" 13 ?...Helft mir, oder lasst es wie's ist...


----------



## Pino (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Es ist jemand, dem an einem Tag einige Dinge kaputt gehen; in diesem Fall immerhin eine Digicam und anschliessen sein Rahmen ...



...womit dann also zwei Dinge belegt wären:
1. Nicht nur Votec-Rahmen brechen
2. Man muss, um einen Rahmen zu schrotten, nicht in die Alpen fahren

Zumindest 2. wussten wir ja auch schon vorher, aber es geht doch nichts über ein schönes Bildchen davon  

Schön zu hören, dass die Knochen heil geblieben sind. Was mich jetzt dennoch interessieren würde: Wie isses passiert, was hat er/sie gerade getan, als es Knack machte?

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> ...Wie isses passiert, was hat er/sie gerade getan, als es Knack machte?
> 
> Gruß,
> Pino


Keiner weiß es Pino ! festgestellt wurde es in einer kurzen Pause kurz vor der Weiterfahrt...


----------



## Pink-Floyd (5. August 2005)

Pino schrieb:
			
		

> Was mich jetzt dennoch interessieren würde: Wie isses passiert, was hat er/sie gerade getan, als es Knack machte?


Wir sind einige Trails mit teils heftigen Wurzelpassagen gefahren. Ich nehme an dass dort irgendwo der Riss seinen Anfang genommen hat. Dort wo der Rahmen dann komplett durchgerissen ist, kann das nicht passiert sein weil wir dort auf einer fein geschotterten Waldautobahn waren. Auf einmal fühlte es sich an als säße ich auf einem Fully (zumindest stelle ich mir vor dass es sich auf einem so anfühlt ;-) )


Ich war heute beim Händler - der hat sofort bei Stevens angerufen. Die haben den gleichen Rahmen nicht vorrätig. Jetzt soll ich statdessen bis mitte nächster Woche einen X9 Rahmen (noch leichter und geglättete Schweißnähte) bekommen.
Mein Händler vemutet, da der Riss an der Unterseite in der Schweißnaht endet, dass dort der Riss angefangen hat - also die Schweißnaht wohl nicht 100% war.
Ich überlege mir jetzt zusätzlich noch ein stabileres Bike für solche Touren wie gestern zuzulegen. Ich bin aber total unsicher was für mich das beste ist. Leichtes HT oder Fully. Hab mich heute mal auf ein Stevens F9 lite gesetzt und bin auch ein paar Meter damit gefahren. Aber das war viel zu weich eingestellt und total schwammig.


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich überlege mir jetzt zusätzlich noch ein stabileres Bike für solche Touren wie gestern zuzulegen. Ich bin aber total unsicher was für mich das beste ist. Leichtes HT oder Fully. Hab mich heute mal auf ein Stevens F9 lite gesetzt und bin auch ein paar Meter damit gefahren. Aber das war viel zu weich eingestellt und total schwammig.



Sollte jetzt hier nicht zu einer Kaufhilfe-Diskussion werden, aber zum Thema Stevens F9:
Mein Stevenshändler (ist es der selbe?) hat mich vom F9 abgeraten. Er hat mehrerer Rückläufer, wo der Hinterbau gebrochen ist, bzw. die Lager deffekt sind. Ob das beim aktuellen Modell F10 noch so ist, weiß ich (noch) nicht.

Klar ist, das du ein anständiges MOUNTAINBIKE brauchst! Achte bitte nicht nur auf den Preis, sondern auch auf die Beratung vor dem Kauf und den Service danach!

Grüße XCR


----------



## talybont (5. August 2005)

Ohne jetzt eine Glaubensfrage anzuzetteln. Aber ich würde zu SCOTT greifen. Habe an meinem Genous bereits das zweite Federbein und (haltet Euch fest) einen Satz XTR-DT4.1d-DT Aerolite bekommen, für lau!


----------



## XCRacer (5. August 2005)

talybont schrieb:
			
		

> Ohne jetzt eine Glaubensfrage anzuzetteln. Aber ich würde zu SCOTT greifen. Habe an meinem Genous bereits das zweite Federbein und (haltet Euch fest) einen Satz XTR-DT4.1d-DT Aerolite bekommen, für lau!


Das hast du aber nicht Scott zu verdanken, sondern deinem Händler!

Gute Räder findet man an jeder Ecke. Viel wichtiger ist die Wahl des Händlers.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pink-Floyd (5. August 2005)

XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Stevenshändler (ist es der selbe?)


Nein, mein Stevenshändler ist in Aachen. Ich will auch nicht unbedingt ein Stevens - nur das F9 stand heute gerade in meiner Größe (17'') da und da hab ich mal eine kleine Runde gedreht weil ich überlege ob ein Fully für mich das richtige ist. Aber ich glaube eher ich muss die Wurzeln spüren!! Ein Fully kann ich mir in 5 bis 10 Jahren immer noch holen.
Vielleicht sollte ich mal dein Bike ausprobieren - auch wenn mein  Finanzminister mir dann wohl die Kündigung einreichen würde. 



			
				XCRacer schrieb:
			
		

> Klar ist, das du ein anständiges MOUNTAINBIKE brauchst! Achte bitte nicht nur auf den Preis, sondern auch auf die Beratung vor dem Kauf und den Service danach!


Das sehe ich auch so und komme mit meinem Händler auch ganz gut zurecht - auch wenn er sich heute die Blöße gegeben hat, als er sich nicht sicher war ob der Federweg beim F9 nun länger oder kürzer wird wenn er die Dämpferbefestigung verstellt (was mir anhand der Hebelwirkungen eigentlich sofort klar war). Aber dafür brauch ich den Händler nicht. Der soll mir einen guten Preis machen, sofort helfen wenn es Probleme gibt und auch mal kulant etwas regeln. Dann sehe ich auch nicht auf den Euro. Für das Fachwissen hab ich ja diese Forum hier  

So - jetzt sind wir hier aber ganz schön Offtopic - belassen wir es mal mit dem Thema Rahmenbruch und Neukauf eines MTB und freuen uns lieber an der schönen Tour von gestern bzw. freuen uns auf die kommenden Touren.

Andreas


----------



## Pino (5. August 2005)

@ Pink-Floyd: Ohne jetzt das Thema in eine andere Richtung ziehen zu wollen, finde ich Dein Erlebnis schon sehr interessant. Weil ich nämlich gerade mit jemandem hin- und hermaile, der überlegt, Fully oder HT, und wenn Fully, dann welches. Ich habe ihm zum Cube AMS geraten (fährt meine Freundin, ist sehr zufrieden, fahren auch andere beim Transalp Challenge, sind auch sehr zufrieden), und er sagt, ja, aber, da ist doch mal ein Rahmen gebrochen. Und ich sage, vergisses, irgendwo bricht irgendwann bei jedem Hersteller mal ein Rahmen. Denn alle machen hin und wieder Fehler, und solange es bei Einzelfällen bleibt, sagt das fast nichts aus. Und wenn sich bewahrheitet, was Dein Händler vermutet, dass nämlich eine Schweißnaht "nicht 100%ig" ist, kann man daraus meiner Meinung nach nicht ableiten, dass die Rahmen, die Stevens verwendet, grundsätzlich nichts taugen.
Alsdann, viel Spaß bei der Entscheidung (kauf Dir'n Fully, wenn Du meine Meinung hören willst!), und wirklich gut, dass Du heile geblieben bist!

Gruß,
Pino


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> ...Deshalb schlage ich ein erneutes Treffen vor - vielleicht wie bereits einmal angedacht in 4 Wochen...


Nabend,

die Resonanz war ja im allgemeinen nicht übel und ich glaube, alle hatten reichlich Spaß. Dann mach ich doch gleich mal 'nen Vorschlag für das nächste Treffen: 17.09. um 11:00 Uhr, gleiche Stelle

Je nach Feedback trag ich den Termin dann ein und nicht vergessen; es können eh nie alle...

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Hab noch ein 3D-Bildchen in mein Album befördert:


----------



## cyberp (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> die Resonanz war ja im allgemeinen nicht übel und ich glaube, alle hatten reichlich Spaß. Dann mach ich doch gleich mal 'nen Vorschlag für das nächste Treffen: 17.09. um 11:00 Uhr, gleiche Stelle



Wenn ich bis dahin wieder fit bin wäre ich auf jeden Fall dabei   .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## bergradl-michel (5. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> die Resonanz war ja im allgemeinen nicht übel und ich glaube, alle hatten reichlich Spaß. Dann mach ich doch gleich mal 'nen Vorschlag für das nächste Treffen: 17.09. um 11:00 Uhr, gleiche Stelle
> 
> ...



resonanz war klasse, wenn man die historie bedenkt...

bei interesse kann ich gerne "unsere" alternativ-strecke führen, schwierigkeit ähnlich, mehr in richtung belgien / frei-länder-eck. anstiege etwas anders, jedoch ohne toblerone, kann aber bei bedarf ergänzt werden.

ralph, kannst du mir mal ein paar infos zu deinem gps-system schicken, sieht ja wirklich gut aus - welches gerät, wie aufwendig ist speichern einer tour, einladen und bearbeitung?

gruß

michel


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> ...bei interesse kann ich gerne "unsere" alternativ-strecke führen, schwierigkeit ähnlich, mehr in richtung belgien / frei-länder-eck. anstiege etwas anders, jedoch ohne toblerone, kann aber bei bedarf ergänzt werden...kannst du mir mal ein paar infos zu deinem gps-system schicken...


Klar, warum denn nicht ! Ich kann dort, aufgrund fehlender Ortskenntnis, den "Guido" (wessen Idee war das ? ) garnicht machen. Also: Entweder Boris, jemand anders, oder GPS. Und zum Thema GPS kriegst noch 'ne PM.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## abonette (5. August 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Danke, sehr nett. Ich glaub' den Mädchen-Bonus hab' ich gestern ein wenig ausgereizt. War aber alles sehr amüsant. Ich hatte auf jeden Fall Spaß und habe einige Ecken im Wald kennengelernt, die ich auch noch nicht kannte bzw. auch vielleicht nicht unbedingt kennen lernen wollte, aber egal   !
> 
> Ach, und noch viele Grüße an die Mountainbiker am Wegesrand (7 Pfade) die auch schon meinen Namen kannten. Scheinbar gibt es hier viele stille Mitleser.
> 
> ...


Hallo Jule,
ja du hast Recht.Ich bin ein stiller Mitleser und hab mir eure Tourplanung auch vorher angesehen.Tatsächlich haben haben wir eueren Trupp aber zufällig getroffen!Und da du das einzige Mädel warst,mußtest du wohl die Jule sein.
Vielen Dank für die netten Grüße.
Auch einen netten Gruß an "rpo35" ,der mich vor ca.einem Jahr mal bei einer Frühjahrstrailtour(Nordwanderweg) ertragen mußte.Die Tour damals war auch echt klasse.  
LG Jürgen


----------



## rpo35 (5. August 2005)

abonette schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auch einen netten Gruß an "rpo35" ,der mich vor ca.einem Jahr mal bei einer Frühjahrstrailtour(Nordwanderweg) ertragen mußte.Die Tour damals war auch echt klasse.
> LG Jürgen


Höchste Zeit, dass du dich uns nochmal anschliesst !! Grüsse zurück !

Ralph


----------



## Übergeber (6. August 2005)

guten morgen!

schade, erst am 17.9.??    

aber egal! ich bin dabei! denn bis jetzt habe ich nichts vor an dem tag!

wenn einer lust hast nächte woche was zu radeln, der soll sich melden ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> guten morgen!
> 
> schade, erst am 17.9.??
> 
> ...


Moin,

geht nicht früher, weil ich vorher noch in Urlaub fahre. Aber wie du schon sagst; man kann sich ja auch zwischendurch verabreden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> ...ralph, kannst du mir mal ein paar infos zu deinem gps-system schicken, sieht ja wirklich gut aus - welches gerät, wie aufwendig ist speichern einer tour, einladen und bearbeitung?
> 
> gruß
> 
> michel


Hallo Michel,

hast eine ziemlich lange Nachricht zu dem Thema von mir...und jetzt sehe ich eben, dass ich deine eigentlichen Fragen garnicht beantwortet habe... Also das Aufzeichnen macht das Ding von ganz alleine und das Speichern/Bearbeiten geht auch sehr fix...natürlich nach einer gewissen Einarbeitungszeit, deren Dauer meist von der Person abhängt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. August 2005)

Huhu,

ihr seid ja jetzt schon ganz heiß auf den 17.9. ...also hier ist er, der ultimative Termin im Raum Aachen. Ein Muß für jede(n) Biker(in) !!
Stadtwald Aachen 17.09.2005
Fleissig eintragen; abmelden kann man sich immer noch wenn's nicht klappt.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Morgen bin ich im Ahrtal unterwegs. Hat sich eben ganz spontan ergeben...


----------



## stefan_ue (7. August 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich habe mich gerade eingetragen - bis dahin müßte ich auch ein neues Tretlager haben   Ich seh schon: Das Tempo wurde von langsam auf mittel gesteigert. Also muß ich vorher noch ein wenig üben   

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Übergeber (7. August 2005)

Ich müsste bis da hin auch mal wieder was fitter werden! ;-)

wenn einer lust hat, heute was zufahren, kann gerne hier posten. ich wäre für heute nachmittag, habe aber nicht wirklich den plan von strecken und so.

wer lust hat....


----------



## rpo35 (7. August 2005)

Nabend,

schon gesehen ? War heute in fremden Revieren unterwegs...regenfrei...
Schon 4 Anmeldungen für den 17.9.; ich versteh die Welt nicht mehr...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergradl-michel (7. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Michel,
> 
> hast eine ziemlich lange Nachricht zu dem Thema von mir...und jetzt sehe ich eben, dass ich deine eigentlichen Fragen garnicht beantwortet habe... Also das Aufzeichnen macht das Ding von ganz alleine und das Speichern/Bearbeiten geht auch sehr fix...natürlich nach einer gewissen Einarbeitungszeit, deren Dauer meist von der Person abhängt...
> 
> ...



erst mal danke - lange nacht ist kein problem...   

bis zum 17.09. ist noch lang, werde evtl. nächste woche treffen anbieten, mal sehen was die arbeit ab morgen so macht,

gruß

michel


----------



## Mugnog (14. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> erst mal danke - lange nacht ist kein problem...
> 
> bis zum 17.09. ist noch lang, werde evtl. nächste woche treffen anbieten, mal sehen was die arbeit ab morgen so macht,
> 
> ...


Bin am 17.9 auch dabei. Klar! Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Runde nächste Woche?
Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Bin am 17.9 auch dabei. Klar! Wie wäre es mit einer kleinen Runde nächste Woche?
> Grüße


Nabend,

veröffentliche doch einfach einen Termin im LMB und gib ihn hier bekannt. Wenn's Wochentags (vorzugsweise Di. o. Do.) nicht vor 17:00 Uhr ist, komme ich evtl. auch.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Mugnog (14. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> veröffentliche doch einfach einen Termin im LMB und gib ihn hier bekannt. Wenn's Wochentags (vorzugsweise Di. o. Do.) nicht vor 17:00 Uhr ist, komme ich evtl. auch.
> 
> ...




Auf keinen Fall vor 17 Uhr. Und Di oder Do hört sich gut an.
Werde deinen BEfehlen Folge leisten


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> ...Werde deinen BEfehlen Folge leisten


----------



## bergradl-michel (14. August 2005)

was haltet ihr von einer runde im wurmtal, gibt dort auch nette anstiege   

ok - anfahrt für ralph vielleicht nen tick zu weit, falls trotzdem interesse besteht, donnerstag so gegen 17:30 uhr wäre doch eine idee   

gruß

michel


----------



## Mugnog (14. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

>


War nur Spass


----------



## rpo35 (14. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> was haltet ihr von einer runde im wurmtal, gibt dort auch nette anstiege
> 
> ok - anfahrt für ralph vielleicht nen tick zu weit, falls trotzdem interesse besteht, donnerstag so gegen 17:30 uhr wäre doch eine idee
> 
> ...


Befehl......auch an Dich: Eintrag im LMB; ein bischen Werbung hier und gut is... Ich werfe mein Bike auch schonmal ins Auto, wenn es sich lohnt und ich es zeitlich hin bekomme (siehe Ahrtal, oben rechts).

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (15. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Befehl......auch an Dich: Eintrag im LMB; ein bischen Werbung hier und gut is... Ich werfe mein Bike auch schonmal ins Auto, wenn es sich lohnt und ich es zeitlich hin bekomme (siehe Ahrtal, oben rechts).
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



wird erledigt - hoffentlich hört der beknackte regen irgendwann mal auf...   

gruß

michel


----------



## Übergeber (15. August 2005)

hm..........muss ich die nächte woche, jetzt auf diese woche beziehen oder auf die woche, die jetzt kommt, wenn die hier vorbei ist?   

Naja, heute steht erst mal ne MRT für mein knie an und ich hoffe das nichts schlimmes dabei raus kommt und sich der verdacht auf en stück "frei-schwimmender-knorpel" im knie nicht bestätigt.

denn dann werde ich mit fahren wenn der termin bei mir passt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergradl-michel (15. August 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> hm..........muss ich die nächte woche, jetzt auf diese woche beziehen oder auf die woche, die jetzt kommt, wenn die hier vorbei ist?
> 
> Naja, heute steht erst mal ne MRT für mein knie an und ich hoffe das nichts schlimmes dabei raus kommt und sich der verdacht auf en stück "frei-schwimmender-knorpel" im knie nicht bestätigt.
> 
> denn dann werde ich mit fahren wenn der termin bei mir passt...



für die ganz genauen  

KW 33, ab dem 15.08.05, termin für´s radeln: 18.08.05   

gruß

michel


----------



## PacMan (15. August 2005)

Na das find ich ja Klasse! Wollte gerade vorschlagen, am Donnerstag ab 18:00 'ne Runde durch den Aachener Stadtwald oder durchs Wurmtal zu fahren! Wirklich!
Also, ich hab mich eingetragen... kannst du vielleicht den Treffpunkt "Kaiserruh an B57" etwas genauer beschreiben? Ich kenn die B57, aber wo ruht der Kaiser?
Ciao


----------



## Mugnog (15. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> für die ganz genauen
> 
> KW 33, ab dem 15.08.05, termin für´s radeln: 18.08.05
> 
> ...




Wo Treffpunkt??? Will ja keine Konkurrenz sein, aber Stadtwald wäre mir auch lieber, da näher.
Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Wo Treffpunkt??? Will ja keine Konkurrenz sein, aber Stadtwald wäre mir auch lieber, da näher.
> Grüße


Bleibt noch der Dienstag; also morgen  ...ich weiß noch nicht genau, was bei mir diese Woche geht. Hab ziemlichen Stress auf der Arbeit...


----------



## bergradl-michel (15. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Na das find ich ja Klasse! Wollte gerade vorschlagen, am Donnerstag ab 18:00 'ne Runde durch den Aachener Stadtwald oder durchs Wurmtal zu fahren! Wirklich!
> Also, ich hab mich eingetragen... kannst du vielleicht den Treffpunkt "Kaiserruh an B57" etwas genauer beschreiben? Ich kenn die B57, aber wo ruht der Kaiser?
> Ciao



ob der da noch liegt - keine ahnung. kaiserruh erreichst du über B57 (krefelder strasse) oder A4 (ausfahrt aachen zentrum / würselen). richtung würselen. links das verfallene gebäude, das seit jahren "restauriert" wird.   

ist auch so ein pony-verleih direkt daneben, sollte zu finden sein.

gruß

michael

p.s. stadtwald ist keine konkurrenz, alternativen sind immer gut und ne runde wert.


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> ...p.s. stadtwald ist keine konkurrenz, alternativen sind immer gut und ne runde wert.


Sehe ich auch so; wenn's klappt bin ich auch da !


----------



## cyberp (15. August 2005)

Weiß noch nicht ob ich dabei bin. Muss mal schauen wie sich meine Hand in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt. 
Habe mal einen Screenshot vom Treffpunkt gemacht.


----------



## Pink-Floyd (15. August 2005)

wäre ja auch gerne dabei - aber Stevens hatte den falschen Rahmen geschickt - den Disc Rahmen ohne Befestigungsmöglichkeit für die V-Brake  
Die anderen Parts, vor allem die Gabel, haben zwischenzeitlich eine gründliche Wartung von mir bekommenb  und warten auch schon sehnsüchtig auf den neuen Rahmen  
Nur an den Freilauf (XT) hab ich mich noch nicht getraut. Der klackert ca. 1 mal pro Radumdrehung etwas komisch (nicht das normale Freilaufklickern). Kennt sich jemand damit aus? 

Morgen soll angeblich der richtige Rahmen kommen - also könnte ich wenn alles klappt frühestens ab Mittwoch wieder dabei sein.


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> ...Morgen soll angeblich der richtige Rahmen kommen - also könnte ich wenn alles klappt frühestens ab Mittwoch wieder dabei sein.


Nabend Andreas,

ging doch, alles in allem, recht zügig oder ? 
Wie siehts eigentlich mit dem Bike für den Junior aus ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pink-Floyd (15. August 2005)

Unter "zügig" verstehe ich was anderes. Zunächst wollte Stevens den Rahmen gleich am Tag nach meinem Maleur verschicken. Sie haben es dann aber nicht sofort gemacht weil mein Händler Montag und Dienstag Betriebsferien machte. Am letzten Donnerstag kam dann erstmal der falsche Rahmen. Im "zügigen" Fall hätte ich den "richtigen" Rahmen schon seit einer Woche.

Der Junior hat das Tribal 2 bekommen - in schwarz - weil es so im Laden stand. Weil er es sofort mitnehmen konnte wollte er auf einmal doch keine andere Lackierung


----------



## Übergeber (15. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> für die ganz genauen
> 
> KW 33, ab dem 15.08.05, termin für´s radeln: 18.08.05
> 
> ...




musste ja so kommen ;-)

denn ich habe diese woche mal wider spätschicht!  :kotz: 

aber an meinem knie ist zum glück nichts schlimmes dran, alles noch am rechten fleck. scheint nur ne entzündung an ner sehne gewesen zu sein.  

naja, beim nächten mal bin ich hoffentlich dabei...


----------



## RS-Hunter (15. August 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Nur an den Freilauf (XT) hab ich mich noch nicht getraut. Der klackert ca. 1 mal pro Radumdrehung etwas komisch (nicht das normale Freilaufklickern). Kennt sich jemand damit aus?



Hi Andreas,

bin normalerweise jemand, der alles was sich zerlegen lässt auch zerlegt; aber aus eigener leidiger Erfahrung kann ich Dir nur empfehlen, dass es sich nicht lohnt den Freilaufkörper auseinanderzuschrauben. Meistens sind die Innerein dann auch nicht mehr in einem solchen Zustasnd, dass sich eine Remontage, wenn sie denn klappen sollte, lohnt. Meine ganz persönliche Empfehlung: "investiere etwas Geld (oder auch etwas mehr, denn die sch..ß Dinger sind im Verhältnis schweineteuer) und kaufe Dir einen neuen Freilaufkörper." Alternativ könnte auch eine komplette "ältere" Hinterradnabe zum "Ausschlachten herhalten; diese Alternative hätte den Vorteil, dass Du sogar noch einen Satz frischer Konen und Kugeln für eine ggf. nötige Überholung der HR-Nabe hättest.

Ansonsten viel Spass beim Puzzle!   

cu Georg


----------



## bergradl-michel (16. August 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Weiß noch nicht ob ich dabei bin. Muss mal schauen wie sich meine Hand in den nächsten Tagen entwickelt.
> Habe mal einen Screenshot vom Treffpunkt gemacht.



genau da!

drück dir beide daumen für deine hand!   

michel


----------



## Mugnog (16. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> genau da!
> 
> drück dir beide daumen für deine hand!
> 
> michel



Wie weit ist das denn bitte von Aachen Zentrum aus??
Danke


----------



## bergradl-michel (16. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Wie weit ist das denn bitte von Aachen Zentrum aus??
> Danke



wo ist für zentrum??   

schätze mal über krefelder strasse ca. 5km.

michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mugnog (16. August 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> wo ist für zentrum??
> 
> schätze mal über krefelder strasse ca. 5km.
> 
> michel



Na Marktplatz, Dom, Rathaus. Ist doch klar........

Grüße


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Na Marktplatz, Dom, Rathaus. Ist doch klar........
> 
> Grüße


Schätze auch mal so 5-7km...ich komme jedenfalls mit dem Auto !


----------



## Mugnog (16. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Schätze auch mal so 5-7km...ich komme jedenfalls mit dem Auto !




Du musst ja auch aus der tiefsten Eifel anreisen, oder wie war das


----------



## rpo35 (16. August 2005)

Mugnog schrieb:
			
		

> Du musst ja auch aus der tiefsten Eifel anreisen, oder wie war das


Die Entfernung an sich wäre mir ja noch wurscht. Aber 1. ist der weg dorthin nicht sehr schön, 2. hab ich noch keine Lust mit Licht fahren zu müssen...


----------



## PacMan (16. August 2005)

Komme gerade von einer kleinen "vor-der-Haustüre-Runde". Wollte mal schnell prüfen, ob ich in der Zwischenzeit nicht schon das Radfahren verlernt habe. Geht aber noch...
Bin ja fast ein wenig enttäuscht - bisher sind wir erst zu dritt am Donnerstag. Hatte etwas höhere Erwartungen nach diesem spontanen Mega-Event vor zwei Wochen. Naja, eventuell kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit...
Bis Do-Tag!


----------



## stefan_ue (17. August 2005)

Hallo,

ich kann diese Woche leider auch noch nichts machen, weil mein Rad noch beim Händler für die "Erstinspektion" ist, und ich erst am Freitag beim Händler vorbei komme.    Ich denke mal, daß ich nächste aber spätestens übernächste Woche wieder für zahlreiche Schandtaten bereit bin.   

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bergradl-michel (17. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Komme gerade von einer kleinen "vor-der-Haustüre-Runde". Wollte mal schnell prüfen, ob ich in der Zwischenzeit nicht schon das Radfahren verlernt habe. Geht aber noch...
> Bin ja fast ein wenig enttäuscht - bisher sind wir erst zu dritt am Donnerstag. Hatte etwas höhere Erwartungen nach diesem spontanen Mega-Event vor zwei Wochen. Naja, eventuell kommt ja noch der ein oder andere mit...
> Bis Do-Tag!



hey pacman,

mach dir keine sorgen, bringe wahrscheinlich noch mitradler mit, sind nur nicht mitglieder im forum. anzahl schwankt zwischen 1 bis 3.

p.s. wir haben doch keinen gruppenzwang! weniger kann auch mehr sein!

schön das pinkfloyd dabei ist! scheint den neuen rahmen endlich zu haben!!  

gruß

michel


----------



## bergradl-michel (17. August 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> ich kann diese Woche leider auch noch nichts machen, weil mein Rad noch beim Händler für die "Erstinspektion" ist, und ich erst am Freitag beim Händler vorbei komme.    Ich denke mal, daß ich nächste aber spätestens übernächste Woche wieder für zahlreiche Schandtaten bereit bin.
> 
> ...



kein problem, unnötiger freizeitstress ist strikt verboten!!  

bin ab dem 20.08. die pfalz unsicher machen, haben da eine reihe interessanter touren (ausgeschildert, wahrscheinlich ähnlich wie in limburg). ab dem 05.09. stehe ich hier wieder für alle schandtaten zur verfügung.  

michel


----------



## uerland (17. August 2005)

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei, mein Bruder höchstwahrscheinlich auch.

Auf eine schöne Schlammschlacht


----------



## PacMan (18. August 2005)

So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Werde mir noch 'ne gesunde, leckere Biker-Mahlzeit gönnen (Döner) und freu mich auf die Feierabendrunde!
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> So, ich mach jetzt Feierabend. Werde mir noch 'ne gesunde, leckere Biker-Mahlzeit gönnen (Döner) und freu mich auf die Feierabendrunde!
> Bis gleich


Jo, werfe gleich das Bike ins Auto und um 17:15 mach ich mch auf die Socken !


----------



## Mugnog (18. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Jo, werfe gleich das Bike ins Auto und um 17:15 mach ich mch auf die Socken !




Ich weiss es leider noch nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig schaffen werde....
Ansonsten radel ich wieder hinterher und hole auf   

Grüße


----------



## phi-lip (18. August 2005)

Nichts kühlt einen Wespenstich besser als ein eiskalte Bierflasche. Der Flascheninhalt ist natürlich auch nicht zu verachten ;-).

Auch diese Tour hat wieder Spaß gemacht, obwohl ich jetzt doch ganz schön platt bin...


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2005)

Huhu,

es ist zwar kein Drama, aber ärgerlich allemal...
Hab meine Brill hinten auf's Dach vom Auto gelegt und sie dort natürlich vergessen. Hat sie zufällig jemand runter plumpsen sehen ? Ich war ja nicht der Letzte.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (18. August 2005)

auch wenn wir diesmal keinen rahmenbruch hatten    so ganz ohne kommen wir doch nicht heim.

wespenstich und verlorene brille - dein abflug war zu schnell ralph   

fahre morgen nach der arbeit noch mal zum parkplatz, wenn ich sie finde wird sie eingelagert bis ich aus dem urlaub zurück bin.

tja, große bitte um vergebung an pink-floyd, unsensibler haufen, haben wir doch tatsächlich dein judo-rolle auf dem reitweg verpasst   

hat wieder mal spass gemacht, auch wenn die runde etwas kürzer war, dafür leichtes intervalltraining, hatte doch anstiege im wurmtal geschrieben oder??

ralph bitte bilder einladen, sollte allmählich mal mit dem packen beginnen   

sehen uns spätestens am 17.09. am waldstadion.

gruß

michel


----------



## XCRacer (18. August 2005)

Ich fand's auch eine klasse Tour. Hab wiedermal ein paar neue Trail im Wurmtal kennengelernt. Bei mir waren es mit Hin- und Rückfahrt von Dürwiß 59km und 590Hm.

Bis neulich


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2005)

Aja...die Bilder...
Danke für's vorzügliche Guiden Mike; klasse Trails hast du uns gezeigt !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (19. August 2005)

freut mich wenn es euch gefallen hat! jau, waren ein paar nette anstiege dabei.

rene, dann bist du ja bei tageslicht angekommen    wenn du wieder mal ne runde im wurmtal / broichbachtal drehen möchtest, einfach melden.

ralph,

schöne bilder   

p.s. noch 8 stunden bis zum urlaub  

gruß

michel


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
Die Tour gestern war ein neues Erlebnis in meiner Radfahrgeschichte.  
Da ich als Flachländer solche Anstiege eigenlich nie Fahre , war ich  auch
ziemlich mitgenommen ( letzter Anstieg   als die Krämpfe mich heimsuchten). werde mich bestimmt noch mal der Herausforderung stellen.
Die Bilder sind auch super.
Danke für die super Tour .  
Bis demnächst:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. August 2005)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Da ich als Flachländer solche Anstiege eigenlich nie Fahre , war ich auch
> ziemlich mitgenommen ( letzter Anstieg  als die Krämpfe mich heimsuchten)...


Selbst schuld; mußtest ja von Beginn am immer vorne fahren... ...Schön, dass es dir gefallen hat


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2005)

Frage am Rande ??? Fahrt ihr immer solche Anstiege , oder war das gestern
die große Ausnahme. Frage nur weil ihr sonst ja mehr als 28km fahrt 
Ich hoffe das die nächste Tour an einem Samstag stattfindet,  
da ich es in der Woche wohl nicht mehr schaffen werde.  
liegt an meiner Arbeitszeit und der weiten Anreise.
würde auf jedenfall gerne noch einmal mitfahren  
Gruß : Friedhelm


----------



## rpo35 (19. August 2005)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage am Rande ??? Fahrt ihr immer solche Anstiege , oder war das gestern die große Ausnahme. Frage nur weil ihr sonst ja mehr als 28km fahrt ...


 Im "kleinen" Kreise immer...






Bei den ausgeschriebenen Touren im LMB brauchst du dir aber keine Sorgen machen......die nächste Runde im Aachener Stadtwald ist für den 17.9. geplant; sind bereits zu 11.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2005)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt , werde mir den 17.09 schon mal vormerken.
Bin dann bestimmt wieder dabei , bis bald .  
Gruß Friedhelm.


----------



## Freddy41 (19. August 2005)

Frage am Rande zum Aachener Stadtwald .
Gibt es zum Treffpunkt auch einen Straßennahmen.
zwecks Navi , ist dann einfacher zu finden für mich.
wäre dankbar für Infos.  
Gruß Freddy.


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2005)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> Frage am Rande zum Aachener Stadtwald .
> Gibt es zum Treffpunkt auch einen Straßennahmen...



Hi Freddy,

das ist I.-Rote-Haag-Weg...Vorsicht, der II.-Rote-Haag-Weg liegt ganz in der Nähe; das ist kein Witz !

@All: Ich werd bekloppt; wir sind schon wieder zu 12t...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Übergeber (25. August 2005)

Das freut mich ja das es so viele werden und ich hoffe dann, das es dann nicht so hart zur sachen geht!   

komme irgendwie nicht dazu mal was fahren zu gehen,     denn wenn das wetter passt habe ich keine zeit und wenn ich zeit habe ist das wetter mal wieder driss und sich dann alleine aufs bike zu setzten.... naja.

freue mich schon auf die tour!


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> Das freut mich ja das es so viele werden und ich hoffe dann, das es dann nicht so hart zur sachen geht!
> 
> komme irgendwie nicht dazu mal was fahren zu gehen,    denn wenn das wetter passt habe ich keine zeit und wenn ich zeit habe ist das wetter mal wieder driss und sich dann alleine aufs bike zu setzten.... naja.
> 
> freue mich schon auf die tour!


Tja, ganz ohne Training tut's halt schnell ein bischen weh...


----------



## Übergeber (26. August 2005)

> Zitat:
> 
> 
> > Zitat von Übergeber
> ...



oder man läst sich halt mansche sachen noch mal durch den Kopf gehen...


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> oder man läst sich halt mansche sachen noch mal durch den Kopf gehen...


Nix da...kommen, mitfahren und Spaß haben !! Wäre vielleicht an der Zeit, dass Jule uns mal schnell in ein besseres Licht rückt  Wir sind ganz liebe Menschen und nehmen sehr viel Rücksicht !!
Also; eintragen büdde..das gilt auch für dich Jule...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2005)

@rpo: ich glaube Du hast die Sinnigkeit der Aussage nicht richtig verstanden  

er wollte sagen:  :kotz:, denn Name ist Programm 

schönes WE


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> @rpo: ich glaube Du hast die Sinnigkeit der Aussage nicht richtig verstanden
> 
> er wollte sagen:  :kotz:, denn Name ist Programm
> 
> schönes WE


Ich erinnere mich......wenn man's live erlebt hat, bleibt's scheinbar ewig haften...


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2005)

Gesehen habe ich es auch nicht, aber wenn man länger warten musste und als Erklärung so 'ne Story hört. Das prägt einen schon.


----------



## Übergeber (27. August 2005)

ja ich trauer bis heute noch um die guten Nudeln...    

Ich glaube ihr habt damals auch nicht wirklich was verpasst, denn so toll fande ich es nicht. aber wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt müsst ihr cyberp fagren der war live dabei.

bis spätestens am 17.9.!


----------



## Jule (27. August 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wäre vielleicht an der Zeit, dass Jule uns mal schnell in ein besseres Licht rückt  Wir sind ganz liebe Menschen und nehmen sehr viel Rücksicht !!



Ja das stimmt, das Tempo beim letzten Mal war mehr als lahm. Ich bin die ganze Zeit vorne weg gefahren und hab' mich gewundert wo die anderen bleiben  .

Die Trails waren total klasse....gut, bei manchen Hügelchen wurde gekniffen, was ich nicht ganz nachvollziehen konnte, aber gut... jeder so wie er kann.

Ansonsten...nette Leute... es gab einen Plausch nach dem anderen...gut, die meisten konnten nur verkniffen zwischen dem Luftholen antworten, aber ich  hab' dann halt umso mehr geredet.

Also Leute, tragt euch in die Liste ein und habt viel Spaß!
Warum ich diesmal nicht mitkomme? Ich werde leider mit einer Grippe flachliegen. Sorry.


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2005)

Vielen Dank für die Unterstützung...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (27. August 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> aber wenn ihr mehr wissen wollt müsst ihr cyberp fagren der war live dabei.



Nein, wollen sie nicht!


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wollen sie nicht!


----------



## PacMan (27. August 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Ansonsten...nette Leute...


DAS meintest du jetzt aber ironisch, oder?    
Ich wünsch dir dann schonmal gute Besserung für die Grippe, die dich in zwei Wochen heimsuchen wird!


----------



## RS-Hunter (27. August 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, wollen sie nicht!


Du willst nur nicht die Nudeln teilen!!!


----------



## rpo35 (27. August 2005)

RS-Hunter schrieb:
			
		

> Du willst nur nicht die Nudeln teilen!!!


So, ihr habt's nicht anders gewollt ! War's schlimmer als das ?:






Wem's gefällt; hier gibt's jede Menge feinsten Stoff......gibt's nicht, geht nicht...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pillehille (1. September 2005)

Hi

wie viele KM wolltet ihr den ca fahren???

hätte eigentlich auch mal bock mit zu Kommen aber ich hab mir, bei meiner letzten tour die achilis sehne irgendwie beschädigt, ich hoffe bis zum 17 bin ich fitt

cya


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2005)

Hallo pillehille,

ich denke, ähnlich wie beim letzten mal. Das waren ca. 30km und knappe 700hm. Ein bischen fit mußt du schon sein...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## pillehille (2. September 2005)

JO

als ein bissle fit würde ich mich schon bezeichnen
ich fahre sonst immer nach Hürtgenwald

also 30 km dürfte ich mitfahren können(hoffe ich)
ohne handycap bestimmt


----------



## bergradl-michel (2. September 2005)

hallo erst mal, nach dem urlaub im rad-dorado pfälzer-wald, siehe auch www.mountainbikepark-pfaelzerwald.de hier noch ein paar infos zur geplanten tour am 17.09.

ca. 35km und 600hm sollten für alle zu schaffen sein, pfadanteil wird relativ hoch sein, keine angst vor dornen, brennesseln, ästen...   

gruß

michel

p.s.

jule, woher weisst du jetzt schon, dass du grippe hast??? bist als front-frau unabkömmlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (5. September 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> jule, woher weisst du jetzt schon, dass du grippe hast??? bist als front-frau unabkömmlich!



Fehlt sonst das Maskottchen?


----------



## bergradl-michel (5. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Fehlt sonst das Maskottchen?



makottchen, hm, vielleicht.

aber auf jeden fall eine sympathische mitfahrerin. außerdem, wer macht dann das tempo??


----------



## Jule (6. September 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> außerdem, wer macht dann das tempo??



Stimmt! 

Oder war's doch eher der Besenwagen???


----------



## bergradl-michel (7. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt!
> 
> Oder war's doch eher der Besenwagen???



kann mich an keinen besenwagen erinnern, haben wir doch garnicht nötig!


----------



## Jule (9. September 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> jule, woher weisst du jetzt schon, dass du grippe hast???



Hey, die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht. War gestern extra für ne 2 stündige Schlammschlacht im strömendem Regen im Wald. Man war das geil   . Hab' den Regen sowieso schon vermißt.


----------



## cyberp (9. September 2005)

Da habe ich mich damals als erster in den Termin eingetragen und kann am Samstrag trotzdem nicht. Ich genieße nämlich für eine Woche Bella Italia   und erhole mich bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter am Lago di Como.

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergradl-michel (9. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Hey, die Chancen stehen nicht schlecht. War gestern extra für ne 2 stündige Schlammschlacht im strömendem Regen im Wald. Man war das geil   . Hab' den Regen sowieso schon vermißt.



habe es gestern gerade noch vor dem regen geschafft   

seid ihr mit oder gegen die strömung gefahren??


----------



## bergradl-michel (9. September 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> Da habe ich mich damals als erster in den Termin eingetragen und kann am Samstrag trotzdem nicht. Ich genieße nämlich für eine Woche Bella Italia   und erhole mich bei hoffentlich gutem Wetter am Lago di Como.
> 
> Gruss
> Christian



da werden bestimmt noch weitere folgen...   

gruss

michel


----------



## Jule (9. September 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> seid ihr mit oder gegen die strömung gefahren??



Natürlich gegen!
Bin zwischenzeitlich allerdings kurz ins trudeln gekommen, habe die Orientierung verloren und bin auf Trails gespült worden, wo ich vorher noch nie war. Hab mich dann treiben lassen und konnte mich kurz vor der Haustür mit letzter Kraft unters Vordach retten. 
Geschmacksrichtung vom Schlamm gestern: relativ mild, leicht nussig, sanfte Körnung, allerdings etwas herb im Abgang.


----------



## PacMan (9. September 2005)

@Jule & Bike-Mike: Ihr seid mir ja lustig! Habt eigentlich ihr Urlaub, oder warum treibt ihr euch soviel im Forum rum? Also ich habe jedenfalls Urlaub - diese und kommende Woche noch. Wäre vielleicht jemand für 'ne kleine Runde zwischendurch zu haben??? Zum Beispiel Anfang nächster Woche? (Diese Frage geht natürlich auch an alle anderen!)


----------



## Übergeber (9. September 2005)

tag zusammen!

also ich werde an dem 17.9. mit fahren, egal was es für ein wetter gibt *g*

und da ich noch was trainiren muss, wollt ich heute ne runde durch den wald drehen, wer zeit und lust hat was mit zufahren kann sich bei mit melden!

icq 110 700 698

eine uhrzeit habe ich noch nicht, wird aber eher was später heute am tag.


----------



## bergradl-michel (10. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> @Jule & Bike-Mike: Ihr seid mir ja lustig! Habt eigentlich ihr Urlaub, oder warum treibt ihr euch soviel im Forum rum? Also ich habe jedenfalls Urlaub - diese und kommende Woche noch. Wäre vielleicht jemand für 'ne kleine Runde zwischendurch zu haben??? Zum Beispiel Anfang nächster Woche? (Diese Frage geht natürlich auch an alle anderen!)



hallo pascal,

urlaub - schön wär´s, leider vorbei  

nee, nur einen total entspannten beruf, der mir alle möglichkeiten lässt   

nach feierabend wird es kommende woche wahrscheinlich knapp, ist ja nicht mehr solange bis zum 17.09.   

schönes we

gruß

michel

p.s. mtb-store trikot anziehen


----------



## Nichtslutz (10. September 2005)

Moin zusammen!

Der Nichtslutz hat sich eben als Mitfahrer für die fabulöse Tour nächste Woche angemeldet und hofft, daß er auch mitspielen darf.

Also zunächst mal grüße in die Runde und außerdem die Ansage, daß der Nichtslutz heute noch (so gegen 17.00) den Wald unsicher machen wird und morgen wahrscheinlich auch.

Immer aufpassen!


----------



## PacMan (11. September 2005)

Der Nichtslutz sei gegrüsst und ihm sei gesagt, dass bei uns jeder mitspielen darf, der zwei Räder unter'm Hintern hat!
Heute kann ich noch nicht den Wald unsicher machen, da ich mich noch von den Blessuren und allgemeinen Erschöpfungs-Erscheinungen erholen muss, die ich beim gestrigen Heimspiel der Toten Hosen davongetragen habe...


----------



## rpo35 (11. September 2005)

Tach zusammen,

nur ganz kurz...bin vom Alpenx zurück. Wir hatten eine absolut geile Woche dort unten !!
Wer schonmal ein paar Bildchen schauen möchte; hier klicken. Bericht kommt in den nächtsten Tagen.

Bis nächsten Samstag dann
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (12. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> nur ganz kurz...bin vom Alpenx zurück. Wir hatten eine absolut geile Woche dort unten !!
> Wer schonmal ein paar Bildchen schauen möchte; hier klicken. Bericht kommt in den nächtsten Tagen.
> ...



morgen ralph,

schöne bilder    bekommt man ja direkt fernweh!

bis samstag

michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (12. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem ich mich letztes Wochenende etwas unsanft lang gelegt habe (mit dem Pedal an einem im Wegesrand versteckten belgischen Grenzstein im Aachener Wald hängengeblieben) und am Donnerstag der Gips wieder abkam (Perforation der rechten Hand durch Holz), werde ich mich erst noch ein wenig schonen. Daher muß ich für die Tour am 17. leider absagen. Die Woche will ich mich noch etwas mehr schonen. Vielleicht mache ich abends mal eine kleine Tour im Aachener Wald.

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan

PS: Der Notdienst im Luisenhospital ist empfehlenswert: Professionell, schnell und freundlich   
PPS: Das Fahrrad hat auch alles bis auf eine minimalst verbogene Speiche überstanden. Der Helm ist natürlich Schrott


----------



## PacMan (13. September 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Perforation der rechten Hand durch Holz



Iiiiüüühhh! Klingt ja fies! ... Gibt's Photos? Ich will Blut sehen!  
Gute Besserung!


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

@Stefan: Das klingt nicht gut...schade, dass du nicht dabei bist ! Wünsche dir gute Besserung !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Jule (13. September 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> PS: Der Notdienst im Luisenhospital ist empfehlenswert: Professionell, schnell und freundlich


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  . Die waren auch noch nett zu uns nachdem sie gesehen haben, welche Drecksspur wir auf dem Weg ins hinterletzte Zimmer auf'm Flur hinterlassen haben."...Ooooops! Tschuldigung!..."

Na denn, gute Besserung und vielleicht auf bald im Wald!
Schöne Grüße.

Jule


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Dem kann ich nur zustimmen  . Die waren auch noch nett zu uns nachdem sie gesehen haben, welche Drecksspur wir auf dem Weg ins hinterletzte Zimmer auf'm Flur hinterlassen haben."...Ooooops! Tschuldigung!..."
> 
> Na denn, gute Besserung und vielleicht auf bald im Wald!
> Schöne Grüße.
> ...


Hattest Du die Ehre, ihn dort abliefern zu dürfen ?...


----------



## Jule (13. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Hattest Du die Ehre, ihn dort abliefern zu dürfen ?...



Nein, stop, rückgängig,....Mist, das konnte man jetzt aber wirklich falsch verstehen.

Aber das mit dem Abliefern war schon richtig getippt. War nur ein anderer Herr .


----------



## stefan_ue (13. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Blut gab es nur im Gesicht, als ich den Boden auf der Suche nach Trüffeln durchwühlt habe. Die Hand sah bis auf das Gehölz, was darin steckte, eigentlich noch ganz gut aus. Die Ärzte waren da etwas anderer Meinung. Kurze (langsame) Touren mache ich wieder, nur drei Stunden am Samstag durch den Aachner Wald heizen will ich ncoh nicht. Wieso wurde eigentlich die Geschwindigkeit von "langsam" auf "mittel" angehoben?

Hat jemand Lust, heute Nachmittag gegen 17h eine kleine kurze Runde mit nicht zu schneller Fahrweise im Aachener Wald zu drehen? So maximal 1,5h?

Kleiner Nachtrag: Ich werde um 17h am Waldstadion sein.

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan

PS: Jule hat mich leider nicht zum Krankenhaus abgeschleppt. Ich war alleine unterwegs


----------



## stefan_ue (13. September 2005)

Hi folks,

heute Nachmittag waren Lutz und ich anderthalb Stündchen im Aachener Wald unterwegs. Die Strecke war vom Prinzip her eine komprimierte Fassung einiger Singetrails unserer letzten großen Tour vor ein paar Wochen. Jetzt muß ich noch etwas die Ausdauer trainieren...

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2005)

@Stefan: Klingt doch schon gut ! Weiter so...
Hier ein paar Zeilen zum 1. Tag in den Alpen !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bergradl-michel (14. September 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Blut gab es nur im Gesicht, als ich den Boden auf der Suche nach Trüffeln durchwühlt habe. Die Hand sah bis auf das Gehölz, was darin steckte, eigentlich noch ganz gut aus. Die Ärzte waren da etwas anderer Meinung. Kurze (langsame) Touren mache ich wieder, nur drei Stunden am Samstag durch den Aachner Wald heizen will ich ncoh nicht. Wieso wurde eigentlich die Geschwindigkeit von "langsam" auf "mittel" angehoben?
> 
> ...



schade, dass du samstag nicht dabei bist. gute besserung!!   

wir werden so schnell fahren, dass keiner verlorengeht, hm, soll ja schon mal vorgekommen sein   

vielleicht hat ralph nicht so viel zeit und muss früh zurück??    

gruß

michel


----------



## Übergeber (14. September 2005)

guten abend zusammen!

also, mit dem Radfahren hat leider net geklappt diese woche, von da her müsst ihr mich so ein bissel mit ziehen, aber ich werde mir nicht kurz vor der tour eine dicke ladung spagetti mit sahnesoße gönnen! (was ja zu meinem nick geführt hat)    

freu mich auf samstag und hoffe das das wetter besser wird oder so bleibt!

gute besserung dem verunglückten!


----------



## Jule (15. September 2005)

Übergeber schrieb:
			
		

> also, mit dem Radfahren hat leider net geklappt diese woche, von da her müsst ihr mich so ein bissel mit ziehen



Immer diese Tiefstapler! Das stimmt doch sowieso immer nie....


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

Ich bin auch seit letzten Freitag nicht mehr gefahren; die Pause hat meinen Beinen aber ganz gut getan. Wenn's Wetter heute Nachmittag paßt, rolle ich eine kleine Runde durch's Venn.

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (15. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Immer diese Tiefstapler! Das stimmt doch sowieso immer nie....


Das solltest du persönlich überprüfen, Jule! Am besten am Samstag mit uns allen zusammen!  Der Wetterfrosch ist uns ja bisher auch gnädig gesonnen...


----------



## talybont (15. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Der Wetterfrosch ist uns ja bisher auch gnädig gesonnen...


Das wollen wir aber auch hoffen!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

Nabend,

Boris kommt jetzt auch mit...sind wir schonmal 17......das kann ja heiter werden...
@Armin: Freut mich, das wir uns nochmal sehen !


----------



## talybont (15. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @Armin: Freut mich, das wir uns nochmal sehen !


hat ja auch ewig gedauert! Irgendwie sind wir uns erfolgreich aus dem Weg gegangen  .
Bis Samstag!!!

Armin


----------



## uerland (15. September 2005)

Nabend...

bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, wenn es nich grade so schüttet wie es das im Moment tut

Gruß
Henning


----------



## Deleted 36013 (15. September 2005)

ich werd auch am start sein...

wetter ist mir egal.
wenn's schon so ein event gibt, darf es ruhig auch regnen.


----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2005)

soll ja am Samstag ganz gut werden !


----------



## bergradl-michel (16. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend,
> 
> Boris kommt jetzt auch mit...sind wir schonmal 17......das kann ja heiter werden...
> @Armin: Freut mich, das wir uns nochmal sehen !



guten morgen ralph,

meine kollegen werden wahrscheinlich auch mit von der partie sein, d.h wir nähern uns der 20-grenze  

gruß

michel


----------



## bergradl-michel (16. September 2005)

uerland schrieb:
			
		

> Nabend...
> 
> bin auf jeden Fall wieder dabei, wenn es nich grade so schüttet wie es das im Moment tut
> 
> ...



alles eine frage der fahrtrichtung, mit oder gegen die strömung   

gruß

michel


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Naja, wenn's so weiter geht, Schnorchel & Flossen nicht vergessen... 
Alpencross Episode 2 ist übrigens fertig...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (16. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, wenn's so weiter geht, Schnorchel & Flossen nicht vergessen...
> Alpencross Episode 2 ist übrigens fertig...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



super - die pfade werden freigespült, bitte nur noch an die heckenscheren denken, damit wir die breite etwas korrigieren können   

gruß

michel


----------



## Pink-Floyd (16. September 2005)

Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß - wenn ich mir die Liste so anseh kann ich mir das Tempo vorstellen. Ihr werdet zwar durch die Masse der Mitfahrer im Schnitt gebremst aber immer wenn die letzten oben ankommen und auch mal durchschnaufen wollen rasen die ersten schon wieder los.
Ich werde aber gerne einen gegenteiligen Bericht hier lesen.

Jule und Co ... - wie wärs mit einer gemütlichen alternativ Tour?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (16. September 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Ich wünsch euch viel Spaß - wenn ich mir die Liste so anseh kann ich mir das Tempo vorstellen. Ihr werdet zwar durch die Masse der Mitfahrer im Schnitt gebremst aber immer wenn die letzten oben ankommen und auch mal durchschnaufen wollen rasen die ersten schon wieder los.
> Ich werde aber gerne einen gegenteiligen Bericht hier lesen.
> 
> Jule und Co ... - wie wärs mit einer gemütlichen alternativ Tour?



Danke für deine Worte! Genauso wird das nämlich sein. Ich bin bei dem langsamen Tempo vom letzten Mal ja schon abgekackt. Mir macht das ganze mehr Spaß, wenn mein Puls zwischendurch auch mal unter 160 fallen darf   . 

Das mit der alternativen Tour klingt übrigens sehr gut  , aber du bist doch selber auch gerne was schneller unterwegs, oder? Ich werd' morgen auf jeden Fall fahren bzw. auch am Sonntag. 

Also, an alle anderen: Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und treibt's nicht zu doll.


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2005)

@Pink-Floyd: Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst, oder? Du willst nicht mit uns mitfahren? Also gerade für dich sollte das doch ein Klacks sein!
Wie sieht's eigentlich mit deinem Fuhrpark aus? Schon ein MTB angeschafft oder wenigstens im Blick?


----------



## PacMan (16. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Also, an alle anderen: Ich wünsche euch morgen viel Spaß und treibt's nicht zu doll.



Na gut, schade, dass wir dich nicht mehr überzeugen konnten. Danke für deine Wünsche und wir treiben's doch nie zu doll!  Viel Spass auch bei deinen Touren!


----------



## Jule (16. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Na gut, schade, dass wir dich nicht mehr überzeugen konnten.



Hey, vielleicht treffen wir uns ja im Wald. Wenn ich dann von hinten ein lautes schnell herankommendes Rauschen höre springe ich schnell auf Seite und winke. Ich werd auch laut rufen, die letzten anfeuern, Getränke und nasse Schwämme reichen (kommt ja bei Regen besonders gut!) und euch vielleicht was näckisches hinterherwerfen. 

Aber bitte bitte nicht überrollen!


----------



## Pink-Floyd (16. September 2005)

Jule, wir können ja auch zum Treffpunkt kommen und dann ......

... einfach in die andere Richtung losfahren  
dann kann der eine oder andere "Warmduscher" auch noch die Front wechseln!

@PacMan 
es gibt noch nichts neues in meinem Fuhrpark - hab im Moment auch nicht so viel Zeit mich darum zu kümmern.


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Wir werden mit ca. 20 Leuten unterwegs sein, da ist ein hohes Tempo absolut unmöglich. Pink Floyd hat doch nur Angst, dass wir ihn wieder im Wald liegen lassen...


----------



## Mugnog (16. September 2005)

Also kann es nur wärmstens empfehlen. Letztes Mal war es eine echte Gaudi. habe morgen leider Dienst (nein nicht im Luisenhosp. sondern in einem VIEL besseren KH), so dass ich passen muss.
Grüsse 




			
				rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden mit ca. 20 Leuten unterwegs sein, da ist ein hohes Tempo absolut unmöglich. Pink Floyd hat doch nur Angst, dass wir ihn wieder im Wald liegen lassen...


----------



## bergradl-michel (16. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Wir werden mit ca. 20 Leuten unterwegs sein, da ist ein hohes Tempo absolut unmöglich. Pink Floyd hat doch nur Angst, dass wir ihn wieder im Wald liegen lassen...



ralph hat absolut recht - wie soll bei der gruppe ein "mittleres" tempo gefahren werden??

wenn wir die strecke zu dritt fahren, ist ein schnitt von 15-16 km/h maximal drin. also jule und pink floyd morgen 11:00 treffen am waldstadion  

werden versuchen, die mia-quote (missing-in-action)    möglichst gering zu halten...

tipp: alle ´ne trillerpfeife mitbringen, wer ne panne hat pfeift...  

gruß
michel


----------



## uerland (16. September 2005)

*Live-Berichterstattung aus dem Überschwemmungsgebiet Waldstadion:* 






Auf Grund des gewaltigen Ausmaßes der Katastrophe, konnte ich das Handy zum knipsen nicht mal mehr still halten 

Ansonsten ist der Wald eigentlich in besserem Zustand als ich gedacht hätte, war doch recht geruhsam.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Na prima, ich mach mal meine Kotflügel drauf...


----------



## Jule (16. September 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Jule, wir können ja auch zum Treffpunkt kommen und dann ......
> 
> ... einfach in die andere Richtung losfahren



Ist das nicht ein bisschen albern? 
Sind wir dann die Loser-Gruppe, oder wie?


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Ist das nicht ein bisschen albern? ...


Du hast den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen...


----------



## Übergeber (16. September 2005)

naja ich währe für ein wenig regen, aber nur so viel das man im wlad von oben nicht nass wird!
denn der vorteil dabei ist, dann sind recht wenig fussgänger im wald unterwegs.

ich bin dabei, egal ob regnen oder schönster sonnen schein.

bis morgen!


----------



## Übergeber (16. September 2005)

ups! da habe ich glatt eine seitenciht gelesen vom forum und deswegen passt mein beitrag da auch nciht so wirklich rein *g*

naja was solls. bis morgen


----------



## PacMan (17. September 2005)

Ich komm gerade von 'nem gemütlichen Kneipenabend.. Armin (aka "Talybont") war auch dabei... hoffentlich haben wir morgen keinen Kater! Hoffentlich verschlaf ich nicht!
Bis gleich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## talybont (17. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich komm gerade von 'nem gemütlichen Kneipenabend.. Armin (aka "Talybont") war auch dabei... hoffentlich haben wir morgen keinen Kater! Hoffentlich verschlaf ich nicht!
> Bis gleich!


heute Pascal, heute  . Aber so schlimm war es doch nicht  . Ich rolle gleich mal los, komme direkt mit dem Rad zum Waldstadion.

cu all,

Armin


----------



## ricardoph (17. September 2005)

Schade... dem zug kommt 20 min. spaeter und ich war um 11:25 im Parkplatz, habe ich gesehen eine Gruene wagen mit eine PIRATE aufkleber (genau als meine trikot heute), glaube ich von ein biker, aber das war zu spaet.... bin ich ca. 1 std in dem Wald gefahren, aber immer verloren.... und ich habe so viele gewartet fuer diese Tour, also gestern habe ich sehr fruh geschlafen....      So, als Peat sagt: Let's get wasted (heute abends)   

OK, glaube ich das ist nicht meine letzte Chance, ich werde oft hier Guecken.

Bis naechste mal...

Ciao!

Ricardo.


----------



## uerland (17. September 2005)

War wieder ne super Tour, danke fürs guiden   

Die meisten gefahren Trails kannt ich bisher nur aus der anderen Richtung


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2005)

uerland schrieb:
			
		

> War wieder ne super Tour, danke fürs guiden
> 
> Die meisten gefahren Trails kannt ich bisher nur aus der anderen Richtung


Sag ich doch...wenn ich denn GPS-Track mal abfahren sollte dann gibt's da eine Option die heißt "Ende/Anfang". Ich werde dann Anfang wählen und somit die Route umkehren...
Ansonsten: Nette Leute wieder; bis zum nächsten mal und dann wieder mit Toblerone !

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Bilder und so kommt noch...geh jetzt mal duschen !


----------



## Pink-Floyd (17. September 2005)

Bericht von der Alternativtour durch den Aachener Wald

Dass ihr keine Toblerone gefahren seid konnte man dort sehen. Wenn da heute schon 20 durchgekommen wären hätte man die Spuren wohl gesehen.
Nichtslutz mit seiner Enduro ist die Toblerone tatsächlich gefahren!

Wir hatten zu viert, Jule, Nichtslutz, Wolfgang(nicht im Forum) und meine Wenigkeit eine entspannte 3 1/2 Stunden Tour ohne Kilometer, Höhenmeter und Durchschnittsfresserei aber mit herrlichen Singletrails. Auch die sonst üblichen Fotobeweise gab es bei uns nicht, allerdings nicht aus Überzeugung sondern schlicht weil keiner eine Kamera dabei hatte. Aber ihr habt uns ja gesehen - Beweis genug ;-)
Wir haben uns sehr gut ergänzt, weil jeder einen anderen Teil des Aachener Waldes relativ gut kannte. So haben wir uns das Guiden geteilt was uns allen sehr gut gefallen hat. Dabei hab ich auch wieder einige schöne Trails kennengelernt.

Konditionsmäßig brauchte keiner an seine Grenzen gehen so dass wir auch den Rest des Wochenendes noch genießen können.
Es gab keinerlei Pannen, Stürze o.ä., oder anderweitige Verluste. 
Wer war das eigentlich der uns "alleine" entgegengekommen ist? Ich hab zu spät reagiert - du hättest doch mit uns weiterfahren können. Naja - vielleicht beim nächsten mal - wir haben uns jedenfalls vorgenommen, dass dies nicht die einzige und letzte Alternativtour bleiben soll.

Andreas

PS
Ich fand, dass heute extrem viele Bäume auf den Wegen lagen.


----------



## rpo35 (17. September 2005)

Huhu,

ich nochmal...Dass ich momentan ziemlichen Schreib-Streß habe, wisst ihr ja...der Alpencross hat da Priorität und ich mache gleich weiter !
Die Bilder von heute habe ich aber schon hochgeladen; in dem Abhang hinter dem Mammutbaum, habe ich einige von euch ganz toll erwischt !

Hier sind'se...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (17. September 2005)

So, bin auch endlich da, um schreiben zu können, dass es mal wieder eine schöne Tour war mit unglaublich vielen Teilnehmern! Schade, dass wir Pink-Floyd, Jule und Co. nicht für uns gewinnen konnten, aber im Nachhinein muss ich auch zugeben, dass wir heute doch recht flott unterwegs waren und der ein oder andere doch wieder an der Wohlfühl-Grenze fahren musste...  Hoffe, es war für niemanden eine zu grosse Qual!
Und natürlich - Jule hatte es ja gestern um 16:49 Uhr angekündigt - trafen sich die Mainstream und die Alternative-Tour heute im Wald! Hab allerdings die versprochenen Getränke vermisst, Jule!  

Hier noch das obligatorische Gruppen-Photo (allerdings fehlen drei oder vier Leute, die erst später hinzugekommen sind):





Nach der Tour heute hab ich mich erstmal der Nachwuchs-Talent-Förderung gewidmet...




...man beachte diesen Gesichts-Ausdruck! Aus meiner Nichte wird mal ein echter Trail-Feger!   

Und im Anschluss hab ich noch ein wenig um meine Liebste   gekümmert... (soll heissen, ich hab mein Bike geputzt!  )

Bis demnächst!


----------



## Übergeber (17. September 2005)

Abend zusamen!

ich bin gut zuhause angekommen, obwohl ich nicht wusste ob ich den letzten "berg" bis zu mir nach hauese, schieben oder krischen sollten, habe mich dann doch fürs fahren entschieden!

Ich fands aber ne super tour und hat auch ne menge spass gemacht!



			
				Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> Wer war das eigentlich der uns "alleine" entgegengekommen ist? Ich hab zu spät reagiert - du hättest doch mit uns weiterfahren können. Naja - vielleicht beim nächsten mal - wir haben uns jedenfalls vorgenommen, dass dies nicht die einzige und letzte Alternativtour bleiben soll.



Ja, pink-floyd, das war ich! aber ich habe es so grae geschaft nach hause zu kommen von daher währe ich gestorben wenn ich mich euch angeschlossen hätte!

habe nach der trennung der gruppe ne pause in der Waldschenke gemacht, und dann habe ich die letzten 20 km heimreis angetreten.


----------



## bergradl-michel (17. September 2005)

ricardoph schrieb:
			
		

> Schade... dem zug kommt 20 min. spaeter und ich war um 11:25 im Parkplatz, habe ich gesehen eine Gruene wagen mit eine PIRATE aufkleber (genau als meine trikot heute), glaube ich von ein biker, aber das war zu spaet.... bin ich ca. 1 std in dem Wald gefahren, aber immer verloren.... und ich habe so viele gewartet fuer diese Tour, also gestern habe ich sehr fruh geschlafen....      So, als Peat sagt: Let's get wasted (heute abends)
> 
> OK, glaube ich das ist nicht meine letzte Chance, ich werde oft hier Guecken.
> 
> ...



stimmt, war mein wagen. hast uns leider verpasst, vielleicht klappt es beim nächsten mal.   

gruß

michel


----------



## bergradl-michel (17. September 2005)

uerland schrieb:
			
		

> War wieder ne super Tour, danke fürs guiden
> 
> Die meisten gefahren Trails kannt ich bisher nur aus der anderen Richtung



war mir ein vergnügen! man lernt halt nie aus - wie ralph schon schreibt, bei bedarf einfach mal umgekehrt fahren...   

gruß

michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Protoss (17. September 2005)

hallo alle zusammen die heute mitgefahren sind. 
war für mich eine klasse tour mit einem *super guide*.

gruss an alle 

protoss  (der mit dem frankfurter kennzeichen )


----------



## Jule (17. September 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Hab allerdings die versprochenen Getränke vermisst, Jule!



War etwas schlecht vorbereitet. Das wilde Kreischen, Trikot hochziehen und die Laolawelle hab' ich ja auch vergessen. 
Das war aber wirklich ne schöne Tour. Ich glaube wir haben jeden aber auch wirklich jeden umgefallenen Baum im Aachener Wald passiert.

Hey, und es hat nicht geregnet!

Schöne Grüße.
Jule


----------



## stefan_ue (18. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

heute Nachmittag werde ich um 17h (Waldstadion) wieder eine geruhsame Tour durch den Aachener Wald drehen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden 

Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (18. September 2005)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> heute Nachmittag werde ich um 17h (Waldstadion) wieder eine geruhsame Tour durch den Aachener Wald drehen. Wer Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden
> 
> ...


Ich würde gerne, hab aber heute Familiennachmittag. Bericht zum Alpencross Tag 4 ist online 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Freddy41 (18. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen.
War eine Schöne Tour gestern mit euch.
nächstens bitte ich den Guide aber mit einer Sichel
die Führung vorzunehmen.  
Da man sich sonst in dem Dschungel noch verlieren kann.  
Danke für die super Tour.  
Gruß Freddy:


----------



## bergradl-michel (18. September 2005)

Protoss schrieb:
			
		

> hallo alle zusammen die heute mitgefahren sind.
> war für mich eine klasse tour mit einem *super guide*.
> 
> gruss an alle
> ...



DANKE!!

falls du wie besprochen interesse an einer runde im wurmtal hast, einfach melden.

gruß

michel


----------



## bergradl-michel (18. September 2005)

Freddy41 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen.
> War eine Schöne Tour gestern mit euch.
> nächstens bitte ich den Guide aber mit einer Sichel
> die Führung vorzunehmen.
> ...



habe doch geschrieben, dass IHR heckenscheren mitbringen sollt!!   

gruß

michel


----------



## Deleted 36013 (19. September 2005)

ein paar fotos von unserer tour gibts jetzt auch bei mir unter:
www.nightbiken.de 
im LOGBUCH


----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar fotos von unserer tour gibts jetzt auch bei mir unter:
> www.nightbiken.de
> im LOGBUCH


Cool; muß ich nur verlinken und der Bericht steht...  ...aber Guide war nicht ich sonder Bike-Mike. Bei mir wäre es doch viel mehr bergab gegangen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. September 2005)

Huhu,

Letzte Etappe Alpencross 2005 !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (20. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Cool; muß ich nur verlinken und der Bericht steht...  ...aber Guide war nicht ich sonder Bike-Mike. Bei mir wäre es doch viel mehr bergab gegangen...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



stimmt, die burschen aus dem nordkreis sind halt anders als die anderen...   

p.s.
wer runterwill, muss erst mal hochfahren   

gruß

michel


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> ...wer runterwill, muss erst mal hochfahren  ...


Stimmt ! Und die Kunst dabei ist, bergauf möglichst breite Wege oder sogar Asphalt zu wählen und bergab die Trails   

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (20. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt ! Und die Kunst dabei ist, bergauf möglichst breite Wege oder sogar Asphalt zu wählen und bergab die Trails
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



gähn, ist das nicht ein bisschen (p)fad??   

habe trotz aller mühen, keine breiten berg-auf-wege gesehen   

gruß

michel


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2005)

Bike-Mike schrieb:
			
		

> gähn, ist das nicht ein bisschen (p)fad??  ...


 ...ich lade dich mal zu unserem Rurtalcross ein...


----------



## bergradl-michel (20. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...ich lade dich mal zu unserem Rurtalcross ein...



geht es da bergauf?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## raymund (21. September 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ein paar fotos von unserer tour gibts jetzt auch bei mir unter:
> www.nightbiken.de
> im LOGBUCH




Hmm entweder Du hast eine etwas schlüpfrige Heimseite, oder unser Filter hat die richtigen "schlüssel-begriffe"

Gruß
Raymund


----------



## Deleted 36013 (22. September 2005)

raymund schrieb:
			
		

> Hmm entweder Du hast eine etwas schlüpfrige Heimseite, oder unser Filter hat die richtigen "schlüssel-begriffe"
> 
> Gruß
> Raymund



bitte was?!?!
selbst im quelltext steht nix der gleichen drin. uiuiui!!


----------



## raymund (22. September 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> bitte was?!?!
> selbst im quelltext steht nix der gleichen drin. uiuiui!!



Das Programm scheint über das "private" in "Private.freepage" zu stolpern.

Die Schlüsselbegriffe werden wohl per Hand eingegeben.

Glück für mich ist (zumindest bisher), daß das IBC-Forum mtb-news und nicht mtb-forum heisst, denn alles was forum heisst wird ebenfalls herausgefiltert.


Gruß
Raymund


----------



## rpo35 (26. September 2005)

Huhu,

wie sieht's denn mit dem 8.10. im Stadtwald aus ? Diesmal aber wieder incl. Fotosession an der Toblerone !!
Sobald sich hier ein bisschen Interesse auftut, gibt's einen Termin zum Eintragen.

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Der Bericht vom Alpencross ist fertig !


----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Huhu,
> 
> wie sieht's denn mit dem 8.10. im Stadtwald aus ? Diesmal aber wieder incl. Fotosession an der Toblerone !!
> Sobald sich hier ein bisschen Interesse auftut, gibt's einen Termin zum Eintragen.
> ...



uh, interesse ist natürlich riesengroß,
samstag nachmittag bin ich aber leider schon vergeben...
hmmm...
vielleicht starten wir ja schon um 10.00h???


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> uh, interesse ist natürlich riesengroß,
> samstag nachmittag bin ich aber leider schon vergeben...
> hmmm...
> vielleicht starten wir ja schon um 10.00h???


Ich muß dann zwar schon mitten in der Nacht hier los, aber das ginge schon  Mal sehen ob's noch mehr Interessierte gibt und was die sagen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (27. September 2005)

Interesse habe ich auf jeden Fall   . Konnte bei den ersten beiden Terminen leider nicht   .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## PacMan (27. September 2005)

Hätte natürlich auch Interesse an der Toblerone - aber ebenfalls keine Zeit an den nächsten paar Wochenenden. Wie wär's vielleicht mit dem 3. Oktober?


----------



## Max.Schumann (27. September 2005)

auja, toblerone ist mein revier!!
mir wäre allerdings dieses wochenende (1.,2. o. 3. Okt.) auch deutlich passender.
ich werde auf jeden fall irgendwo hier im wald herumrollen und mich jedem anschließen, der mitmachen will.

bis dann

 mAix (der mit dem quitschen im antrieb ...)


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

Mahlzeit,

ok; wer ist für 03.10. (ist Feiertag richtig ?) 11:00 Uhr am Waldstadion ? eins muß ich allerdings sagen: Falls kein Local dabei ist der sich gut auskennt, müssen wir mit dem GPS-Track vom 1. Treffen und dem damit verbundenen Spaß vorlieb nehmen... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (27. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mahlzeit,
> 
> ok; wer ist für 03.10. (ist Feiertag richtig ?) 11:00 Uhr am Waldstadion ? eins muß ich allerdings sagen: Falls kein Local dabei ist der sich gut auskennt, müssen wir mit dem GPS-Track vom 1. Treffen und dem damit verbundenen Spaß vorlieb nehmen...
> 
> ...



ich bin dabei!


mal was anderes:
wie schaut's denn mit nem festen termin aus?
z. b. jeden 1. samstag im monat? oder ist das zu häufig? es sollte ja ein besonderes event, an dem möglichst viele biker teilnehmen, bleiben


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> ich bin dabei!
> 
> 
> mal was anderes:
> ...


Bin mir garnicht so sicher ob's gut ist, wenn das immer so viele sind, aber immer so 5-10 Leutchen ist schon super. Bei einem monatlichen Termin braucht man aber schon ein paar Leute die sich auskennen.

Und jetzt schnell für den 3.10. eintragen ! 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (27. September 2005)

sehr fein. (schon angemeldet)
ich kenne mich auch aus.
bis montag dann

  schöne grüße

             mÄx


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

Hier gibt's sicher ein paar, die es interessiert:
Habe von einer Bekannten einen Link zu einem Fotoalbum vom Redbull District letztes WE in Nürnberg bekommen.

Viel Spaß beim gucken...
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

Schon 4 Mitfahrer...unglaublich, wie dieser Treff boomt... Achja: Brauche übrigens diesmal einen ordentlichen Fotografen !
Warum ? Ganz einfach: Ich muß diesen kleinen Steilhang der Toblerone unbedingt fahren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (27. September 2005)

huhu.
ich würde mich als photograph zur verfügung stellen, wenn du bereit bist, dich eventuell für einen zweiten versuch nochmals den abhang hinuter zu stürzen.    (und wenn du diverse schicke bilder von mir machst   )
ich werd am montag sicherlich wieder 2-3 weitere Mitfahrer mitbrigen, welche hier noch immer nicht angemeldet, aber beim letzten Mal auch schon dabei gewesen sind.

wir sehen uns dann am montag, ich könnte uns auch noch zu manch anderen (zwar sicher schon bekannten, aber dennoch) sehr feinen Pfaden führen.

schöne grüße

   mAix


----------



## Übergeber (27. September 2005)

guten abend!

also ich hätte am montag auch zeit und lust aber ich muss leider noch ne frage stellen,

wie viele km sollen es werden und vor allem geht es diesmal ein bissel weniger berg auf, als bei der letzten tour?   

ich bin nämlich seit dem nicht mehr zum fahren gekommen und von daher werde ich nicht wirklich fitter sein als letztens.


----------



## rpo35 (27. September 2005)

@mexxwolf: Wir lassen uns gerne führen ! Aber warum muß ich da jetzt 2x runter für ein Bild ?...
@Übergeber: Ich hatte persönlich vor, das Tempo sehr flach zu halten. Wenn uns die Locals einen Trail nach dem anderen zeigen, ist das eh kein Problem. Also mach dir nicht ins Hemd und raff dich auf...

Klasse finde ich vor allem, das es hier einige Freerider und CC-ler ohne Probleme gemeinsam fahren, was nicht immer selbstverständlich ist ! Ok, die Freerider sind recht Touren fest und die CC-ler sind recht traillastig...
Ich finds klasse !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (28. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @mexxwolf: Wir lassen uns gerne führen ! Aber warum muß ich da jetzt 2x runter für ein Bild ?...
> @Übergeber: Ich hatte persönlich vor, das Tempo sehr flach zu halten. Wenn uns die Locals einen Trail nach dem anderen zeigen, ist das eh kein Problem. Also mach dir nicht ins Hemd und raff dich auf...
> 
> Klasse finde ich vor allem, das es hier einige Freerider und CC-ler ohne Probleme gemeinsam fahren, was nicht immer selbstverständlich ist ! Ok, die Freerider sind recht Touren fest und die CC-ler sind recht traillastig...
> ...



warum sollte es probleme geben, haben doch alle ein gemeinsames interesse: RADELN!   

03.10. kann ich noch nicht zusagen, kann auch familientag werden. werde mich kurzfristig entscheiden und nicht fest anmelden.

gruß

michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (28. September 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

3. Oktober??? Und dann auch noch vormittags??? Leute, da ist Sonnenfinsternis! Die fotografiere und beobachte ich lieber, als im Aachener Wald zu biken    Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß und vor allem (nicht ganz uneigennütz) gutes Wetter   

Das schaut dann übrigens in etwa so aus:






Schöne Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## PacMan (28. September 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Achja: Brauche übrigens diesmal einen ordentlichen Fotografen !


Ich bringe mein Stativ mit! Hoffentlich ist es durch die Sonnenfinsternis nicht zu dunkel...


----------



## PacMan (3. Oktober 2005)

Wow, ich hab's tatsächlich geschafft, rechtzeitig aus dem Bett zu fallen...  
Das Wetter sieht noch recht mies aus, aber das wird sich gleich bessern!
Bis gleich!


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Das Wetter sieht noch recht mies aus, aber das wird sich gleich bessern!
> Bis gleich!


Moin,
bin schon seit 7 auf; die Kids mußten zur Schule  (Belgien). Hauptsache kein Regen und nachher wirds sicher besser !
Um 10 düse ich los hier...

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (3. Oktober 2005)

Die heutige Tour war leider überschattet von einem Unfall: Christian (seinen Forums-Namen weiss ich nicht) hat sich das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen.
Ich hoffe, dass es kein allzu komplizierter Bruch ist, und du bald wieder fit bist! Gute Besserung!

Dennoch möchte ich auch sagen, dass es bis zu dem Unfall eine sehr schöne Tour mit super Trails war!
Photos lade ich gleich hoch und sind dann in meiner Galerie  zu finden.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Dennoch möchte ich auch sagen, dass es bis zu dem Unfall eine sehr schöne Tour mit super Trails war!
> Photos lade ich gleich hoch und sind dann in meiner Gallerie  zu finden.


Sehe ich auch so ! Auch von mir gute Besserung !!!!
Mit Bildern melde ich mich auch später noch einmal. Wäre schön, wenn alle Mitfahrer mir eine PM schicken könnten "ich war dabei"...krieg nämlich nicht mehr alle Namen zusammen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TvS (3. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

war wirklich eine sehr schoene Tour bis auf den Unfall. Werd bald wieder gesund, Christian!
Ansonsten haben wir aus den schlappen 26 km alles rausgeholt, was drin war. 

Bis zum naechsten Mal   

Thomas


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

PacMan
cyberp
chriss-fly
acsebi
TvS
steve 
 Das waren die eingetragenen Mitradler...wer noch ? Und weiß jemand den Nick von Christian ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (3. Oktober 2005)

ich war auch dabei und angemeldet.... und es war toll!   
(bis auf den unglücklichen sturz, versteht sich. gute besserung auch von meiner seite)
die runde heute war erheblich besser als die von vor 2 wochen - auch deutlich kraftraubender, aber höchst fein.
christian´s nickname ist chriss-fly, soweit ich weiß.

bis bald nochmal

   schöne grüße

   mAix


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

mexxwolf schrieb:
			
		

> ich war auch dabei und angemeldet.... und es war toll!  ...


 Stevens M6, letztens noch quitschend und heute knackend richtig ?


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

Sooo, ich bin's nochmal...
Hier findet ihr meine Bilder (+2 geklaute von Pacman;-) Ich bin übrigens wie angekündigt über den Vennbahnweg vis Walheim, dann bis Rotter Dell und von dort aus über die feinen Wurzeltrails am Nordwanderweg berghoch nach Roetgen. Ich war ziemlich platt, als ich hier angekommen bin. Das ständige rauf und runter im Aachener Wald schlaucht ganz schön !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Jule (3. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Die heutige Tour war leider überschattet von einem Unfall: Christian (seinen Forums-Namen weiss ich nicht) hat sich das linke Schlüsselbein gebrochen.



Na heute standen die Chancen doch mal wieder ganz gut auch einfach abgeknallt zu werden. Rund um den Pilgerweg war doch alles wegen so 'ner dämlichen Treibjagd gesperrt.  Leider wurden nur diverse Wege vergessen und so standen wir trotzdem mittendrin. Demnächst fahr ich nur noch mit Neon-Leibchen und Tröte durch'n Wald.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> ...Neon-Leibchen...


Klingt gut...wann ist nochmal Treibjagd ?  Waren wir etwa auch mitten drin ? 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Jule (3. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Waren wir etwa auch mitten drin ?



Wenn ja, dann hat sich bei der Horde bestimmt auch das letzte Karnickel verdrückt. 

Gut so


----------



## slide-hes (3. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

so, habe mich nun auch mal hier registriert. Ja, war heute echt eine schöne Tour, mal abgesehen von dem Unfall natürlich! Auch von mir gute Besserung!

Ja, ich glaube auch wir waren einmal mittem im Jagdgebiet, weil deren Absperrungen doch die ein oder andere Lücke hatte. Naja, ist ja keiner getroffen worden, soweit ich weiß

Grüße
Henning


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2005)

*03.10.2005 Stadtwald Aachen

*Zehn registrierte Mitglieder der Bike Community www.mtb-news.de trafen um 11:00 Uhr am Waldstadion in Aachen ein. Der ein oder andere brachte noch einen Freund mit, so das wir uns mit insgesamt 13 Bikern auf (leider z.T. auch von) die/den feinen Aachener Trails (was sind Printen ?...*g*) stürzten !


 

 

 


Mal sehen, ob ich alle IBC-User zusammen bekomme: acsebi, chriss-fly (Christian), cyberp (Christian), mexxwolf (Max), Okkie (Marc), PacMan (Pascal), slide-hes (Henning), steve (Stephan) und TvS (Thomas). Weiterlesen ?...klick...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Oktober 2005)

Soo...und jetzt noch schnell der nächste Termin: 22.10.2005 ! Also, eintragen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (6. Oktober 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

an alle mobile Aachener, die am Samstag (tagsüber) noch nichts vor haben:
Hier klicken, eintragen, drauf freuen (geniales Wetter !!) und mitfahren.
Ist konditionell allerdings schon ein bischen anspruchsvoll, aber wir können ja etwas lansgamer machen...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (6. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> an alle mobile Aachener, die am Samstag (tagsüber) noch nichts vor haben:



Bin zwar kein Aachener, aber mobil... nur leider muss ich Samstag ausnahmsweise mal arbeiten. War ja klar, bei den Wetter-Aussichten.  
Dann eben ein andermal...
Wünsch dir und allen Mitfahrern viel Spass und eine unfallfreie Tour!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

Nochmal kurz zum Termin in Roetgen morgen:
Falls jemand vor hat, ohne Eintragung im LMB teil zu nehmen,
bitte PM, Mail, Anruf oder was auch immer !!
Ich fahre nämlich nicht zum Bahnhof, wenn sich niemand einträgt...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## chriss-fly (7. Oktober 2005)

Tach zusammen,
bin heute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden und bin wieder einigermaßen heile. Der Schlüsselbeinbruch war doch etwas komplizierter als ertwartet, wesshalb ich operiert worden bin - das hat aber den Vorteil hat, dass der Bruch jetzt schneller heilt als der letzte . Hinzu kommt dann aber noch ein Bruch am Ellebogen-Gelenk  . Naja, das macht jetzt ja auch keinen Großen Unterschied nehr. So etwa in nem Monat werd ich dann wieder anfangen können - Ich  gehe ja mal schwer davon aus, dass Ihr den Winter durchmach.
Den ersten Teil der Tour fand ich übrigens auch klasse  

Also bis denne
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

chriss-fly schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> bin heute aus dem Krankenhaus entlassen worden und bin wieder einigermaßen heile. Der Schlüsselbeinbruch war doch etwas komplizierter als ertwartet, wesshalb ich operiert worden bin, das aber den Vorteil hat, dass der Bruch jetzt schneller heilt als der letzte . Hinzu kommt dann aber noch ein Bruch am Ellebogen-Gelenk  . Naja, das macht jetzt ja auch keinen Großen Unterschied nehr. So etwa in nem Monat werd ich dann wieder amfangen können - Ich ja mal schwer davon aus, dass Ihr den Winter durchmach.
> Den ersten Teil der Tour fand ich übrigens auch klasse
> 
> ...


Hi Christian,

schön von dir zu hören !! Wir fahren sicher auch im Winter die ein oder andere Tour (je nach Wetter) und nehmen dich gerne wieder mit..................................................aber stürzen is nich...

Grüsse & weiterhin gute Besserung
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (7. Oktober 2005)

chriss-fly schrieb:
			
		

> Naja, das macht jetzt ja auch keinen Großen Unterschied nehr. So etwa in nem Monat werd ich dann wieder anfangen können - Ich  gehe ja mal schwer davon aus, dass Ihr den Winter durchmach.



Auch von mir gute Besserung und schnelle Heilung   

Gruss
Christian


----------



## rpo35 (7. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Nochmal kurz zum Termin in Roetgen morgen:
> Falls jemand vor hat, ohne Eintragung im LMB teil zu nehmen,
> bitte PM, Mail, Anruf oder was auch immer !!
> Ich fahre nämlich nicht zum Bahnhof, wenn sich niemand einträgt...
> ...


Das hat sich jetzt erledigt; bin auf jeden Fall da !


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Oktober 2005)

Ahoi,

es gibt ne ganze Menge "FETTE" Trails in Aachen und Umgebung!
Es gibt sogar einige böse Downhill Teilstücke - auch im Ac'er Wald.

Suchst Du Strecken im Langstreckenbereich oder lieber
was zum Dirt/Downhillbiken?

Desweiteren gibt es ne Menge Leute die in Gruppen Biken
und zwar div. verschiedene Styles ... CC / DDD usw.

Gruß
Carsten

PS: Wenn DU mehr Infos willst oder Kontakt, antworte auf diesen
kleine Text oder schreib' ne Private-Message!

LOVE THE RIDE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Oktober 2005)

chaoscarsten schrieb:
			
		

> Ahoi,
> 
> es gibt ne ganze Menge "FETTE" Trails in Aachen und Umgebung!
> Es gibt sogar einige böse Downhill Teilstücke - auch im Ac'er Wald...


Problem ist halt, das er sie alleine nicht finden wird und in der Gruppe will er scheinbar nicht fahren...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## chaoscarsten (8. Oktober 2005)

Moin

Wie jetzt?
Er mag nicht mit anderen Bikern fahren?
Was ist das denn?
OK - dann soll er halt suchen ... suchen ...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------


ICH HAB´ ALS NAHRUNG `N GANZEN KASTEN BIT IM BAUCH
IHR MACHT ERFAHRUNGEN WIE BEIM FASTEN WENN IHR MIT MIR SAUFT


----------



## acsebi (11. Oktober 2005)

tach zusammen


gut zu hören das es dir wider "besser" geht

die letzte tour fand ich gut  obwohl ich leider nicht bis zum ende dabei war
aber bei der nächsten bin ich auch wieder dabei 

bis dahin..


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen,

was ist hier eigentlich los bzw. eben nicht los ?
Fangen bei euch schon die Winterdepressionen an ? Erstens schreibt hier keine Socke mehr was und zweitens siehts noch recht mager aus für den 22zigsten  
Boris kommt übrigens höchstwahrscheinlich mit.
@chris-fly: Wie ist die Lage, alles ok ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Jule (14. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Erstens schreibt hier keine Socke mehr was ....



Tja, was soll man denn auch schreiben?
Es gibt doch nichts mehr zu sagen.

Nichts.

Ende.

Tod.


----------



## chriss-fly (14. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> @chris-fly: Wie ist die Lage, alles ok ?
> Ralph



Ich denk mal damit bin ich gemeint.
Also mir geht's schon wieder recht gut, werd aber noch ca. zwei Wochen mit Gibs rumlaufen müssen. Das Hauptproblem ist aber, dass im Schlüsselbein zurzeit noch ein Metallstab steckt, der erst um Weihnachten raus kommt. Theroretisch darf ich bis dahin noch garnicht im Gelände fahren.
Naja mal sehn..
Viel Spaß erstmal und schießt fleißig Fotos!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## death_rider (14. Oktober 2005)

Hi wir in buschmühle (stolberg branderwald militärgelände) haben uns son bischen dirtjump gebaut droppen monstertable großer double und viele alte schützengräben die beim wald quärfeld-ein viel fun machen ! leider laut bund offiziel nur am wochen ende erlaubt aber das interressiert die nich ! ach ja auf http://super-biker-pascal.de.gg[/url] gibts en paar bilder is nich wirklich toll und aktuell 
zeigt aber was !


----------



## westfunk (14. Oktober 2005)

Kann ich nur bestätigen. Das wird bald ein richtiger BikePark !
Der neue Table is der Hammer.


----------



## Gast (15. Oktober 2005)

Naja spaß macht er schon...wenn ich nich hingeflogen wäre


----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2005)

Jule schrieb:
			
		

> Tja, was soll man denn auch schreiben?
> Es gibt doch nichts mehr zu sagen.
> 
> Nichts.
> ...


...Du sprichst in Rä[email protected]: Wasgau war genial !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Jule (17. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ...Du sprichst in Rätseln...



Och manno, das ist doch meine Winterdepression....
Gott sei Dank konnte ich da gestern mit einer knapp 3-stündigen Tour durch die Dutch Mountains entgegen wirken   .


----------



## Pink-Floyd (17. Oktober 2005)

@Jule:
So wie dir ging es mir in den letzten Tagen auch. Die ganzen Depressionen weggeradelt. - Das Wetter war einfach genial. Freitag + Samstag + Sonntag zusammen ca. 140KM durch trockenen, warmen Herbstwald - kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen!!!
Leider kann ich in der Woche aus arbeitstechnischen Gründen nicht fahren. Und ob das Wetter bis nächstes Wochenende hält ist wohl eher unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## Jule (17. Oktober 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> @Jule:
> Das Wetter war einfach genial. Freitag + Samstag + Sonntag zusammen ca. 140KM durch trockenen, warmen Herbstwald - kann gar nicht genug davon bekommen!!!



Na das klingt doch super  .
Wir sind gestern hinter'm Dreiländereck weiter nach Holland reingefahren. Da gibt es wirklich schöne Strecken und eine tolle Aussicht nach der anderen  .

Ach, und was die Aussage "in Holland gibt's ja sowieso nur plattes Land" angeht: Da konnten die Haxen mal wieder das Gegenteil spüren! Man muß die Berge nur ein bisschen suchen  .

Schönen Gruß.
Jule


----------



## Gast (18. Oktober 2005)

Joa Holland hat schon ein paar Berge...  
Wenn ihr mal ne Tour fahren wollt die nich so anstrengend ist sondern eher entspannend, empfehle ich euch die Strecke nach Maastricht. Einfach die Vaalserstr immer nur geradeaus (bzw dem Verlauf folgen) und schon seit ihr ca 30 km weiter in Maastricht. Eigentlich nur ein Berg, aber der is schon nett


----------



## Pink-Floyd (19. Oktober 2005)

*Straßenstück stürzt 30 Meter in die Tiefe* 

Ist schon ein komisches Gefühl wenn man erst vor kurzem dort vorbei geradelt ist und nun das Bild sieht. 
Das liegt südlich von Walheim. Ein paar Meter weiter (um den Steinbruch herum) hat man einen herrlichen Blick auf die Himmelsleiter. 

Aachen. Mit dem Schrecken kam ein Radfahrer davon, der am Montag auf dem Weg von Walheim nach Schmithof den Steinbruch Auf der Kier passieren wollte. Unmitelbar vor seinen Augen brach plötzlich ein zehn Meter langes Teilstück einer Straße weg und stürzte donnernd in die Tiefe. 
Die daraufhin alarmierte Polizei sperrte den Weg ab. Am Dienstag gingen Experten auf Ursachenforschung. Möglicherweise haben Sprengungen im Steinbruch oder aber natürliche Erosion zu dem Abgang geführt. Das Staatliche Amt für Arbeitsschutz will zunächst die Standsicherheit der verbleibenden Wände überprüfen, solange sind Arbeiten im Steinbruch nur eingeschränkt möglich.





Der auf dem Foto bin NICHT ich!!

Quelle: an-online http://www.an-online.de/sixcms/detail.php?id=602295&template=an_detail_lino_alt


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2005)

Pink-Floyd schrieb:
			
		

> *Straßenstück stürzt 30 Meter in die Tiefe*...


...unglaublich; da hat aber einer richtig Dusel gehabt !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cyberp (19. Oktober 2005)

wirklich unglaublich. Aber ich glaube ich hätte schon gerne sein Gesicht gesehen   in dem Moment wo die Straße einfach mal weg ist  

@rpo: Wie kommst Du denn zu dem Benuzterbild und Titel


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2005)

cyberp schrieb:
			
		

> [email protected]: Wie kommst Du denn zu dem Benuzterbild und Titel


Sowas passiert, wenn man in Wasgau mit den Profis fährt...


----------



## Cheng (19. Oktober 2005)

Hallo Ralph, Du alter Schelm.  

Hat das etwas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hiemit zu tuen?


----------



## rpo35 (19. Oktober 2005)

Ja ...Text zu kurz...


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2005)

Achtung !
An alle, die morgen im Stadtwald mitfahren woll(t)en:
Da das Wetter derzeit etwas durchwachsen ist: Morgen früh um 9:00 Uhr findet ihr hier die Nachricht, ob ich zum Stadion komme oder nicht. Hoffe, das reicht zeitlich für alle. Wenn nicht, SMS bitte...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (21. Oktober 2005)

Wie jetzt? Ich bin doch der Schönwetter-Fahrer hier! Also wenn ich mitfahre, dann heisst das jawohl im Umkehrschluss, dass auch gutes Wetter ist! Egal was uns die Wetterdienste glauben machen wollen!
Ausserdem will ich nicht am WE so früh aufstehen, um dann herauszufinden, dass ich doch hätte liegen bleiben können.
Also sehen wir uns morgen um 11:00 am Stadion! Keine Widerrede!


----------



## rpo35 (21. Oktober 2005)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> ...Also sehen wir uns morgen um 11:00 am Stadion! Keine Widerrede!


Bin leider eben erst wieder zurück...Du wirst es doch noch schaffen, um 9 mal kurz deinen Ar$$$ Richtung PC zu hiefen oder ?  Also bei Dauerregen starte ich nicht und werde es um 9 hier verkünden !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin,

sorry Leute; habe soeben entschlossen, nicht zum Treffpunkt zu kommen ! Hier in Roetgen regnets immer wieder und der Himmel sieht auch nicht nach Besserung aus.
Ich fahre entweder später im Hohen Venn oder quäle mein Spinningbike 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (22. Oktober 2005)

Moin zusammen,

ich werde dann auch nicht nach Aachen kommen. So richtig fit bin ich eh nicht, viel zu früh   .

Gruss
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (22. Oktober 2005)

Gut, dann lassen wir diese Tour in's Wasser fallen.
Ich fahr dann nachher bei den Omerbachern mit...


----------



## PacMan (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich geb's nur ungern zu  , aber du hattest Recht, Ralph! Das war ein SAUWETTER! Bin froh, dass wir eben nicht gefahren sind!
Mal schauen, ob ich mich denn gleich zur Omerbacher Tour raustraue...


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2005)

Nabend,

zum grossen Halloween Nightride hier abstimmen und eintragen...Marsch marsch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2005)

Mogähn...so kurz vor dem Schlafengehen...
Der tobbi KLEIN hat Geburtstag !! Alle Gute für Dich und immer schön fit bleiben... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Oktober 2005)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Mogähn...so kurz vor dem Schlafengehen...
> Der tobbi KLEIN hat Geburtstag !! Alle Gute für Dich und immer schön fit bleiben...
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



hey, vielen dank! müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren.

wäre denn das nightbiken nix für dich?


----------



## Berre (30. Oktober 2005)

Ein Hallöchen an allen in diesem Forum...

Schon seit einiger Zeit verfolge ich die Berichte ums MTB-Fahren in Aachen.
In den letzten 5-6 Jahre war ich oft am Wochenende mit dem MTB in und um Aachen unterwegs.  In den Foren finde ich sehr viele Berichte über Ausflüge in den Aachener Wald und in Richtung Wehebachtalsperre, Ruhrsee, etc.
Klar, es gibt da sehr schöne Strecken, aber meiner Meinung nach gibt es nirgendwo so abwechslungsreiche Strecken wie um den 3-Ländereck und in den "Dutch Mountains".    Ihr sollt wirklich mal alle Trails ausprobieren innerhalb des Dreiecks Vaals - Gulpen - Teuven.  
Verlasse mal die markierte Routen und ihr wird eine wunderbare abwechslungsreiche Landschaft entdecken:  Trails, Hohlwege, Flußdurchquerungen, technische Anstiege, etc...   eine gute Kondition ist aber wohl voraussetzung.
Die markierte MTB-Routen Vijlenroute und Gulpenroute gelten als schöner Einstieg um so die ganze Gegend besser kennen zu lernen.
Eine Tour: Vijlenroute+ Anfahrt Königshügel<->Vaals dauert ca. 2 - 2,5 Stunden.
Auch eine Übersichtskarte mit den über 250km markierten MTB-Routen kann sehr hilfreich sein, wenn man sich in der Gegend zwichen Aachen und Maastricht noch nicht so gut auskennt.  Diese Karte kann man z.B. kaufen im VVV-Büro in Vaals.

So und jetzt werde ich mal das schöne Wetter genießen !!!
Um 14 Uhr geht's los am Parkplatz Westfriedhof an der Vaalserstraße.
Da ich seit einigen Wochen nicht mehr aufs Rad war, wird's heute wohl eher ein "gemütlicheres" Einfahren werden. 
Wer Lust hat, soll mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (30. Oktober 2005)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:
			
		

> hey, vielen dank! müssen mal wieder zusammen fahren.
> 
> wäre denn das nightbiken nix für dich?


Nächste Woche vielleicht. Morgen ist erstmal der Halloween Nightride in Roetgen 
Berre: Lade uns doch demnächst einfach mal Samstags ein..

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (30. Oktober 2005)

> Der tobbi KLEIN hat Geburtstag !!


na wenn das so ist, gibt es auch noch einen last_minute-midnight-geburtstagsgruß von mir :     

bis dienstag abend dann.

 mAix


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2005)

Nabend,

also ich finde es wird noch einmal Zeit...also eintragen, zack, zack...

Grüsse
Ralph der gerade höllisch laut Scorpions hört...


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

Moin...,

wer würde sich denn am Samstag als Guide anbieten falls Boris nicht kann ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (9. November 2005)

sorry. 
habe diesen samstag kaum zeit .... wäre sonst auf jeden fall dabei.
naja, dann vielleicht bis demnächst mal wieder ...

 max


----------



## rpo35 (9. November 2005)

Berre schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ihr sollt wirklich mal alle Trails ausprobieren innerhalb des Dreiecks Vaals - Gulpen - Teuven. ...


@Berre: Ist das nicht eine Möglichkeit für den kommenden Samstag ?

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## flippo78 (10. November 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

dürften auch Forum-Neulinge mitfahren?

Ich trag mich einfach mal ein, hoffentlich wirds was mit nem Guide!

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2005)

flippo78 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> dürften auch Forum-Neulinge mitfahren?
> 
> ...


Klar, warum nicht ? Und was den Guide betrifft: Keine Panik, notfalls gibts 'ne reisen Gaudi mit dem Gepeäs... 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (10. November 2005)

Ups, fast übersehen....
mg! hat heute Geburtstag !! Herzlichen Glückwunsch  feier schön und bis Samstag !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

Nabend zusammen,

ist das jetzt so wie immer (kaum einer trägt sich ein und dann stehen 20 Biker/innen da) oder muß ich mir Sorgen machen ?
WICHTIG: Da das Wetter nicht mehr so stabil ist...um 9:00 Uhr morgen früh gedenke ich hier zu posten ob ich runter komme, oder nicht. Sollte für jeden reichen !
Und da sich bezgl. Guiding keine Socke äussert , lade ich mal 2 Tracks in meinen Legend. Das wird ein Spaß sag ich euch...

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mg! (11. November 2005)

erstmal danke für die Geburtstags-Glückwünsche  Also ich bin morgen dann da ( warte aber natürlich den 9.00 Uhr Statusbericht ab )  und hoffe, dass es auf rund der kleinen Teilnehmerzahl nicht zu schnell für mich wird ...


----------



## rpo35 (11. November 2005)

@mg! Wie gut kennst du dich aus ?


----------



## PacMan (11. November 2005)

Hab morgen leider keine Zeit. Wünsch euch viel Spass!


----------



## flippo78 (11. November 2005)

Mies,

drei Cracks und ich als rauchender Asthmatiker dazwischen ... ich gedenke trotzdem zu kommen!! Ausser Ihr sagt wegen Wetter ab . . .

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## uerland (11. November 2005)

werd morgen früh auch erstmal noch nen blick ausm fenster wagen, aber wenns nich grade kleine hunde regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## mg! (12. November 2005)

keine Sorge, ich bin auch nicht fit ... aber - vermutlich werde ich dann morgen endlich die 1000 km für dieses Jahr voll machen 

Aber auskennen tue ich mich auch nicht wirklich ... Bin aber gut im improvisieren


----------



## mg! (12. November 2005)

muss leider doch absagen - nächstes mal bin ich aber bestimmt wieder dabei ...


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

Moin,

sieht zwar so aus, als würe es hier und da mal regnen, aber der Wind wird das Schlimmste wegpusten. Ich mache mich um 10 hier auf die Socken !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## derOliver (12. November 2005)

Schönen guten Morgen allerseits!

Ich häng mich ganz kurzentschlossen auch mal dran. 

Bis nachher
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (12. November 2005)

Sorry, muss mich leider auch spontan abmelden....

Das Wetter hat mich auf'm Weg zum Bäcker nicht wirklich überzeugt. Hätte zwar echt bock, aber da ich eh leicht erkältet bin lass ich das mal lieber sein.

Dann wünsch ich euch mal viel Spass...


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

Erst mal Moin Jungs,
naja ich fande die Waldwege und Feldwege waren aber doch Recht trocken auch wenn es heute Morgen etwas geregnet hat.


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

Die paar Tropfen waren echt kein Problem...alle, die wegen dem Wetter zuhause geblieben sind: selbst schuld...
Bin, nach An- und Rückfahrt von/bis Roetgen, völlig geplättet. Die eigentlich Runde war heute auch etwas grösser. Auf meiner Uhr stehen 80km und in Walheim kam der kleine Mann mit dem Hammer...
Bericht und so später!

Grüsse
Ralph

Ps: Vielen Dank an Berre für die geilen Trails um Gemmenich, Epen, Vaals... !!


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

Nabend,

da bin ich nochmal......nach der feinen Runde von heute, auf der Berre uns ein paar klasse Trails am Dreiländereck zeigte !
Am Ende durfte trotzdem die Toblerone nicht fehlen 






Mehr und ein paar Bilder hier...
Auch, wenn wir heute "nur" zu viert waren, wieder ein schön Tour mit netten Leuten !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (12. November 2005)

Sieht aus als ob es ziemlich Spaß gemacht hat.
War heute nur durchs Feld unterwegs leider, weil gestern Abend und Heute morgen erstmal basteln angesagt war.


----------



## flippo78 (12. November 2005)

Moinmoin,

danke für die seeeehr coole Tour, die mir allerdings am zweiten Anstieg zum Dreiländereck zum Verhängnis wurde ... da hätte ich gerne mal meinen Blutzucker gemessen!!

Es war echt gut, und ich würd mich freuen, wenn wir noch mal fahren! Anstrengend, aber perfekte Strecke!

Gruß
Philipp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## derOliver (12. November 2005)

Ich fands heut auch klasse  ! 

Eins steht fest: Bis Roetgen hätte ichs nicht mehr geschafft, hab so schon ganz schön schwere Beine. 

Bis die Tage 
Oliver


----------



## rpo35 (12. November 2005)

derOliver schrieb:
			
		

> ...Eins steht fest: Bis Roetgen hätte ichs nicht mehr geschafft, hab so schon ganz schön schwere Beine...


Der Mann mit dem Hämmerchen kam in Walheim und ich mußte mächtig vom Gas gehen...
Kann Dir nur empfehlen, ein Auge auf die Touren zu werfen und vielleicht auch mal beim Nightride dabei zu sein !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Georges(LUX) (17. November 2005)

Hi

Ich wollte mal fragen ob am Wochenende niemand in der Gegend um Aachen unterwegs ist und dem ich mich anschliessen könnte. Kenne mich leider noch immer nicht gut genug hier aus...


----------



## nico dreesens (22. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Defenist,

Bin seid heute nacht forum mitglied und sah dadurch erst jetzt deine frage.
Habe selber seit kurzem eine eigene Homepage mit MTB Touren im Dreilaendereck mit GPS Funktion und Tourenbeschreibung. Also wenn es dir weiter hilft, schau mal nach auf www.nico-dreesens.be.

Gruesse Nico.


----------



## Zaphod_ (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo Nico, 

nette Seite hast Du da gebastelt ! Weiter so ! 

Ansonsten wünsche ich allen ein frohes Fest ! 

Gruß
Zaphod


----------



## nico dreesens (23. Dezember 2005)

Hallo liebe forum Mitglieder,

Danke schön an Alle für die positive Resonanz zu meiner Homepage.
Desweiteren wünsch Ich Euch allen ein frohes und gesegnetes Fest   .

Gruß Nico


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2006)

Nabend,

der Thread liegt zwar momentan im Winterschlaf...
aber hier hat jemand Geburtstag !!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch Bike-Mike  feier schön, bleib gesund und fit und vergiss das Biken nicht 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## nosh (15. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> ... Am Ende durfte trotzdem die Toblerone nicht fehlen  ...




wenn du heute mal da warst wirste gesehen haben das es ab jetzt heißen muss: 
"am ende hat uns nur noch die toblerone gefehlt   "

bis zum bombenloch kanste knicken da liegt alles voller bäume unten ist auch nur noch ne frage der zeit bis die da ihre kettensägen rausholen und rumholzen bis zum umfallen....


----------



## rpo35 (15. Januar 2006)

nosh schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du heute mal da warst wirste gesehen haben das es ab jetzt heißen muss:
> "am ende hat uns nur noch die toblerone gefehlt   "
> 
> bis zum bombenloch kanste knicken da liegt alles voller bäume unten ist auch nur noch ne frage der zeit bis die da ihre kettensägen rausholen und rumholzen bis zum umfallen....


Das ist nicht dein ernst oder ? ...was ist denn da los ? Ein paar Bilder wären nicht schlecht !

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## uerland (15. Januar 2006)

Das kann ich von anderen Ecken im Wald nur bestätigen. Ist extrem heftig was da im Moment rumgeholzt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nosh (20. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist nicht dein ernst oder ? ...was ist denn da los ? Ein paar Bilder wären nicht schlecht !
> 
> Grüsse
> Ralph



leider wohl  
mal schauen ob ich dieses we da noch ma hinkomm, dann pack ich die cam ein....


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2006)

Tach zusammen,

möchte mal schnell der Jule zum Geburtstag grautulieren !!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch   ...feier schön und bleib gesund und fit !
Im Frühjahr werde ich auch wieder häufiger zum Stadtwald kommen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Jule (29. Januar 2006)

rpo35 schrieb:
			
		

> Tach zusammen,
> 
> möchte mal schnell der Jule zum Geburtstag grautulieren !!
> Herzlichen Glückwunsch   ...feier schön und bleib gesund und fit !



Dankeschön  .
Hab' dir auch'n Bild von der verholzten Toblerone mitgebracht. Bin extra durch die Äste geklettert.

Also, so sieht's im oberen Teil aus:






Der untere Teil ist weitestgehend holzfrei. Den bin ich natürlich komplett gefahren. Es hat nur keiner gesehen  .

Schöne Grüße.
Jule


----------



## death_rider (5. Februar 2006)

Ich hätt da noch ne Idee :
Radtour zum Kölner Airport und ab nach Whistler wo Crankworx stattfindet !


----------



## cartmanAC (11. Februar 2006)

Hallo

gibt es noch regelmässige Touren von Aachen aus für Anfänger? Wenn jemand Interesse an einer kleinen Runde hat, kann er sich gerne bei mir melden.
Ich fahre meistens allein durch den Stadtwald/zum Dreiländereck. Die meisten Treffen sind ja in Stolberg/Eschweiler, Aachen würde mir besser passen  

Grüsse
Christian


----------



## Max.Schumann (12. Februar 2006)

hey.
es gibt auf jeden fall dienstag abends um 19.30 Uhr nen regelmäßiges treffen am waldstadion, was allerdings den größten teil des jahres im dunkeln stattfindet, aber dafür in der regel nicht sehr anspruchsvoll ist. der tobbi freut sich immer über mitradler (ich bemühe diese woche auch ganz besonders, dass ausnahmsweise mal nichts mehr dazwischen kommt, @ tobi).

sonst kenn ich allerdings nicht sehr viel. man begegnet unterwegs jedoch eigentlich immer irgendwem, an den man sich dranhängen kann.

viel spaß auf den trails dieser welt.

 mAix


----------



## cartmanAC (12. Februar 2006)

@mexxwolf: Danke für den Tipp. Ich habe aber nur eine billige Beleuchtung, die ich noch umbauen werde. Reicht eine 8Euro Leuchte für die Tour aus?


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. Februar 2006)

klares: NEIN! (zumindest, wenn man sich damit alleine durch den wald zurecht finden will.)

wir handhaben das aber so, dass jeder erstmal ohne halogen/led/oder xenon-waffen mitfahren darf, um zu schauen, ob das was ist, was einem spaß macht.

erstmal in teuer licht investieren, um dann festzustellen, dass das nachtbiken nix für einen ist, bringt ja auch nix.

also schließ dich uns einfach mal an, und schau dienstags vorbei.

ich muß jetzt allerdings schon für diesen dienstag absagen, da ich jetzt auch dick erkältet bin, und mittwoch noch klausur schreibe. sehr dumme kombination, im übrigen!

also lieber vorher hier abchecken, wer alles mitfährt.

alle weiten info's zum nightbiken, spielregeln und lampenkunde gibt's unter:
www.nightbiken.de


----------



## kleinenbremer (12. Februar 2006)

Klint so, als könnte man in Aachen tatsächlich MTB fahren. War erst einmal da, werde aber im Herbst da hinziehen. Ich hatte schon Schiss, dass ich gar nicht über den Kauf eines neuen MTBs nachdenken muss, aber so wie es aussieht, wohl doch. Werd im Herbst mal sehen, wie das gelände so beschaffen ist(kann man überhaupt wirklich Höhenmeter machen?).

Freu mich schon;-).

ps.: Wie weit ist es von der Innenstadt (Bahnhof/Uni oder so) bis zu den ersten Trails???

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kleinenbremer (12. Februar 2006)

Ah, hab mir grad die Bilder von der einen Homepage angeschaut!!! FREU FREU FREU. Doch ein Fully, oder wieder Hardtail? Mal sehen, grins, hochstimmung!!!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (12. Februar 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> Ah, hab mir grad die Bilder von der einen Homepage angeschaut!!! FREU FREU FREU. Doch ein Fully, oder wieder Hardtail? Mal sehen, grins, hochstimmung!!!



von welcher hp?
bei mir im logbuch findest du auch ein paar fotos von ausfahren in aachen...

ob fully oder hardtail muß glaube ich jeder selbst wissen. trails gibt's aber schon einige.

von der stadtmitte sind's ungefähr 2-3km zu den ersten trails...


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> ...kann man überhaupt wirklich Höhenmeter machen?...


Nabend,

es gibt Varianten, die einem bei 30km Strecke ca. 700hm bescheren...
Tourenberichte vom letzten Jahr findest Du hier, hier, hier und hier...
Brauchst Dir MTB-mässig keine Sorgen machen 

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## bergradl-michel (12. Februar 2006)

kleinenbremer schrieb:
			
		

> Klint so, als könnte man in Aachen tatsächlich MTB fahren. War erst einmal da, werde aber im Herbst da hinziehen. Ich hatte schon Schiss, dass ich gar nicht über den Kauf eines neuen MTBs nachdenken muss, aber so wie es aussieht, wohl doch. Werd im Herbst mal sehen, wie das gelände so beschaffen ist(kann man überhaupt wirklich Höhenmeter machen?).
> 
> Freu mich schon;-).
> 
> ...



höhenmeter!? freu!! bei mir melden!!!!  

gruß

michel


----------



## PacMan (13. Februar 2006)

Gibt's auch sowas wie "tiefenmeter"? Dann eher bei mir melden!  
Bald ist wieder Frühling, warm und sonnig... dann komm ich auch nochmal in den Aachener Wald...


----------



## bergradl-michel (13. Februar 2006)

PacMan schrieb:
			
		

> Gibt's auch sowas wie "tiefenmeter"? Dann eher bei mir melden!
> Bald ist wieder Frühling, warm und sonnig... dann komm ich auch nochmal in den Aachener Wald...



wir werden uns sehen - freu mich schon.  

wiederholung wurmtal steht noch an... ok, höhenmeter

gruß

michel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2006)

Der Thread-Eröffner "Defenist" hat heute Geburtstag !!
  
Herzlichen Glückwunsch und viele schöne Touren & Downhills ohne Stürze für diese Saison !!

Grüsse
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (18. April 2006)

servus.
wann findet momentan eigentlich das unibiken statt?? würde seit längerem schon, obwohl noch schüler ...  , gern mal bei euch mitfahren, falls das kein problem sein sollte. die bilder, die man so auf eurem internet-seiten findet, sehen nämlich stets höchst ansprechend aus.

dann hoffentlich bis bald.

 mAix


----------



## five40 (18. April 2006)

mexxwolf schrieb:
			
		

> servus.
> wann findet momentan eigentlich das unibiken statt??



Mittwochs um 17Uhr vor dem HSZ.
siehe auch hier http://hochschulsport.rwth-aachen.d...Sommersemester_2006-DEMO/_mountainbiking.html


----------



## stefan_ue (19. April 2006)

Hallo miteinander,

nach einiger Monaten Zwangspause (Diplomarbeit) wollte ich kurz nachfragen, ob es noch ein regelmäßiges Treffen für Touren im Aachener Wald gibt? Jetzt habe ich zum Glück wieder mehr Zeit zum Radfahren ))

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hedisch (19. April 2006)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo miteinander,
> 
> nach einiger Monaten Zwangspause (Diplomarbeit) wollte ich kurz nachfragen, ob es noch ein regelmäßiges Treffen für Touren im Aachener Wald gibt? Jetzt habe ich zum Glück wieder mehr Zeit zum Radfahren ))



Hi Stefan,

Di, 19:30 Uhr Nightbiken ab Waldstadion
oder
Mi, 17:00 Uhr Unibiken

Kannst aber auch hier posten bzw. oben Termin eintragen wenn Du ne Runde drehen willst.

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## rpo35 (19. April 2006)

Ich war in letzter Zeit nur ganz selten im Aachener Wald. An den nächsten 2 Wochenenden bin ich bikemässig woanders unterwegs, aber danach geht sicher mal wieder was !

@hedisch: Der Aachener Wald kann mindestens genauso anstrengend sein, wie der Nordwanderweg. 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## stefan_ue (20. April 2006)

Hallo hedisch,

keine Sorge, die nächste Tour werde ich hier posten, wobei ich erst wieder so richtig in Schwung kommen muß ;-)

Vorletzte Woche war ich ein wenig im Aachener Wald unterwegs, und sehr negativ fielen mir die zahlreichen Waldarbeiten auf mit den zahlreichen blockierten oder zerdepperten Einstiegen zu einigen netten Trails :-( Einen Weg habe ich teilweise wieder etwas freigeräumt, bei anderen Trails fehlte mir die Kettensäge in der Satteltasche. Hoffentlich sind die Arbeiten bald beendet.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Max.Schumann (20. April 2006)

apropos:

der toblerone-track ist seit gestern wieder komplett fahrbar ...  
es sieht dort allerdings teilweise ein wenig zerfahren aus, durch all die großen baumräummaschinen. aber das wird schon wieder ...

und wann gibts mal wieder ein lustiges trailspektakel mit einer riesen horde biker ?? melde sich, wer lust hat, zu fahren. der uni-treff liegt mir terminlich leider ziemlich ungünstig ...


  bis bald ... happy trails 

   mÄxxx


----------



## Georges(LUX) (21. April 2006)

Ich hätte am Wochenende Zeit und Lust zum Fahren. Es fehlt mir noch ein wenig an Ausdauer, von daher wäre ich dann für eine gemütliche Tour


----------



## hedisch (22. April 2006)

Georges(LUX) schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte am Wochenende Zeit und Lust zum Fahren. Es fehlt mir noch ein wenig an Ausdauer, von daher wäre ich dann für eine gemütliche Tour



Ich werd heut auf jeden Fall ne Runde machen. Mein Vorschlag wäre Start so gegen 12:30 Uhr am Waldstadion. Muss allerdings noch am Bike schrauben und das kann ja bekanntlich länger dauern. 

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berre (22. April 2006)

Georges(LUX) schrieb:
			
		

> Ich hätte am Wochenende Zeit und Lust zum Fahren. Es fehlt mir noch ein wenig an Ausdauer, von daher wäre ich dann für eine gemütliche Tour



Hallo Georges und andere Forum Mitglieder,

Nach einem langen Winter, bin ich auch wieder da ins Forum...
Ich werde ebenfalls an diesem Wochenende mein MTB vom Winterstaub befreien um dann am Sonntag wahrscheinlich auch gleich meine erste gemütliche Tour der Saison zu fahren.

Berre


----------



## hedisch (23. April 2006)

Guten Morgen,

hier für alle Kurzentschlossenen:
Tour von Aachen-Burtscheid nach Monschau-Höven und retour.

Start: 11:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Eismännchen, Parkplatz Siegel (Ecke Siegelallee/Monschauer Str.)

Gruss hedisch


----------



## stefan_ue (23. April 2006)

Hallo hedisch,

könntest Du bei Gelegenheit den Track Aachen/Monschau bitte posten? Der würde mich interessieren.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## hedisch (24. April 2006)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo hedisch,
> 
> könntest Du bei Gelegenheit den Track Aachen/Monschau bitte posten? Der würde mich interessieren.
> 
> ...



Hi Stefan,

Über Lintert, Niederforstbach, Kornelimünster, Hahn, Mulartshütte, Lammersdorf, Paustenbach bis Simmerath (hier haben wir dann spontan beschlossen nicht bis Höfen zu fahren, sondern lieber durchs Venn zum Stausee Eupen), also ging es dann weiter über Imschenbroich, Konzen, Mützenich, Stausee Eupen, Raeren, Freyent, Grüne Eiche zurück nach Siegel.

80 KM, 1100 HM, reine Fahrtzeit 4:35 Std

Wenn Du es genauer wissen willst, kann ich Dir die Strcke gerne noch mit dem Finger auf der Landkarte zeigen. 

Ach ja, wir sind selbstverständlich nur auf ausgewiesenen Wegen gefahren.  

Gruss
hedisch


----------



## stefan_ue (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo,

Sonntag Mittag fahre ich am Entenpfuhl vorbei und anschließend über die Eisenbahntrasse in Richtung Dreiländereck. Danach links abbiegen auf den kleinen Trail entlang der Bahntrasse (ist ja alles noch innerhalb der BRD   ). Während des Abbiegens mußte ich die kleine enge Kurve rein, den Berg hoch und noch den Brennesseln ausweichen. Dabei muß ich wohl den kleinen Stein am Wegesrand übersehen haben, und schwups war ich flotter als das Rad... Also dann wieder aufgerappelt und blicke unter das Rad:







Schitte - schon wieder etwas beim Sturz geschreddert - das wird teuer  

Aber seit wann habe ich eine silberne Gangschaltung - war die nicht mal schwarz? Am Lenker nachgeschaut, und da war noch alles intakt montiert (nur der Tache war weggeflogen). Also nochmals Glück im Unglück gehabt. Wer hat sich denn von Euch an dieser Stelle auch während der letzten Tage hingelegt und dabei seine Shimano XT-Schaltung zerkleinert?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## TvS (22. Juni 2006)

Hehe, erinnert mich an meine Tour vor einer Woche: Ein Ast haengt ueber den Weg, ich schaffs nicht ganz und meine Luftpumpe, die im Rucksack steckt, bleibt haengen. Auf dem Boden lag dann ein abgebrochenes Stueck Pumpe. Aber nicht von mir


----------



## Mark740 (23. Juni 2006)

stefan_ue schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> Sonntag Mittag fahre ich am Entenpfuhl vorbei und anschließend über die Eisenbahntrasse in Richtung Dreiländereck. Danach links abbiegen auf den kleinen Trail entlang der Bahntrasse (ist ja alles noch innerhalb der BRD   ). Während des Abbiegens mußte ich die kleine enge Kurve rein, den Berg hoch und noch den Brennesseln ausweichen. Dabei muß ich wohl den kleinen Stein am Wegesrand übersehen haben, und schwups war ich flotter als das Rad... Also dann wieder aufgerappelt und blicke unter das Rad:
> 
> ...



Mir ist kurz vor der Fußgängerbrücke (geht ein bisschen runter) über die Bahnlinie, das gleiche passiert. Baumstumpf ragt vom Wegrand rein. Hab ihn nicht gesehen und schwupps bin ich abwärts gefallen. Zum Glück ist die Ganganzeige nicht allzu teuer.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2007)

Ich mach hier mal den Staub runter...*HUST* 

Wer hat den morgen Früh Lust auf 'ne Runde im Stadtwald ? Ich start wohl recht früh und wäre schon so gegen 10:00 Uhr am Hangeweier !

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (3. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich mach hier mal den Staub runter...*HUST*
> 
> Wer hat den morgen Früh Lust auf 'ne Runde im Stadtwald ? Ich start wohl recht früh und wäre schon so gegen 10:00 Uhr am Hangeweier !
> 
> ...



Bei mir steht morgen "Krasser Lern-Tag" im Kalender


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> Bei mir steht morgen "Krasser Lern-Tag" im Kalender


Schade ! Gleich gibt's übrigens Bilder von Jule's neuem Bike


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2007)

So, da bin ich eigentlich jetzt ganz zufällig nach meiner Anfrage zur Tour für morgen drauf gekommen...
Das ist genau der richtige Fred, um die ersten Bilder von Jule's neuem Bike zu zeigen ! Ein bisschen vom Aufbau und der ersten Tour (Heute !!)

Ein Voitl ml VI in Bomber Orange !! Ich finde, es passt zu ihr  


 

 

 







Das komplette Album findet ihr hier !
Die Frage hab' ich vor ein paar Tagen schon mal gestellt - hat noch jemand einen neuen Rahmen und eine Kiste mit den dazugehörigen Teilen ? Ich will Schrauben 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Nichtslutz (3. Februar 2007)

Erstmal an den Ralph:

SU-PER, das ist genau der Grund, den ich gesucht habe, um morgen früh aufzustehen. Ich mach also jetzt schon mal meinen Wecker scharf und werde dann morgen früh um 10 am Hangeweiher (an dem Kreisverkehr?!) sein. Da freu ich mich und bis morgen.

p.s.: 1a Bastelleistung!

Dann noch an die Jule:

Ich sag's nochmal: Sehr schicker Hobel - Das mit dem Outfit ist aber kein Zufall, oder?!

Grüße vom Nichtslutz.


----------



## rpo35 (3. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Erstmal an den Ralph:
> 
> SU-PER, das ist genau der Grund, den ich gesucht habe, um morgen früh aufzustehen. Ich mach also jetzt schon mal meinen Wecker scharf und werde dann morgen früh um 10 am Hangeweiher (an dem Kreisverkehr?!)...


Ja das ist ja cool ...genau, am Kreisverkehr ! So findet man hier also den richtigen Guide  Ich muß allerdings gegen 12:30 wieder in der City sein !

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (4. Februar 2007)

Ein schickes Rad hat die Jule da!  
Bei Gelegenheit (sprich: besseres Wetter ) lass ich mich auch gerne noch mal im AC-Wald blicken! Die Touren mit Ralph sind eh die besten (nach den Omba-Touren, natürlich)!


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2007)

Richtig schön war das eben mit dem Nichtslutz und ordentlich eingesaut haben wir uns 
Für Schönwetterfahrer war das heute sicher nicht ideal PacMan, aber der Frühling kommt ja bald 

Ein paar Bilder gibt's später - ich muß jetzt weg !

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (4. Februar 2007)

Das
war
lustig!


Grüße an den Ralph, ich hoffe du gehst bald mal wieder mit mir Gassi.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (4. Februar 2007)

@ ralf: die farbe ist klasse! sieht richtig knackig, frisch aus!


----------



## Jule (4. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Das
> war
> lustig!
> Grüße an den Ralph, ich hoffe du gehst bald mal wieder mit mir Gassi.



Ihr wart einfach ohne mich im Wald spielen. 
Das war gemein.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Februar 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ihr wart einfach ohne mich im Wald spielen.
> Das war gemein.


Niemand hat dich weg geschickt


----------



## Jule (5. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Dann noch an die Jule:
> Ich sag's nochmal: Sehr schicker Hobel -


Ja das finde ich auch.  



Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Das mit dem Outfit ist aber kein Zufall, oder?!


Naja, die Klamotten gab's vor dem Bike. 
Der Hirsch in orange hat halt nur noch gefehlt.  

Hab' Mittwoch Nachmittag frei. Wie sieht's bei dir aus, Lutz?

Grüße von der Jule.


----------



## bobcat (5. Februar 2007)

> Ich mach hier mal den Staub runter...*HUST*
> 
> Wer hat den morgen Früh Lust auf 'ne Runde im Stadtwald ? Ich start wohl recht früh und wäre schon so gegen 10:00 Uhr am Hangeweier !
> 
> ...



Schade, habe ich erst heute gesehen.
So war ich am Sonntag allein unterwegs.
War aber nicht als Termin eingetragen, oder?


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...War aber nicht als Termin eingetragen, oder?


Nee, war sehr kurzfristig und ich hatte auch nicht damit gerechnet, dass sich hier so schnell wieder jemand meldet. Beim nächsten Mal denk' ich dran


----------



## bobcat (5. Februar 2007)

Wenn es nicht zu schlammig ist bin ich sicher dabei...
wohne ja mittem Im Aachener Wald.


----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...wohne ja mittem Im Aachener Wald.


Klingt spannend


----------



## Nichtslutz (5. Februar 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Hab' Mittwoch Nachmittag frei. Wie sieht's bei dir aus, Lutz?
> 
> Grüße von der Jule.



Nichtslutz hat immer frei, der Name verpflichtet schließlich.

Also dabei sei!

(Wannen und wohn? - Mir ist woascht)

Grüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...(Wannen und wohn? - Mir ist woascht)...


Hi Mr. Feuchtbart ,

14:15 in der Passstrasse. Jule treffen wir um 14:30 am Hangeweiher.

Der Ralph


----------



## bobcat (5. Februar 2007)

Also
Mittwoch 14:30°°  Kreisverkehr Hangeweiler?

Da hätte ich ausnahmsweise auch mal durch die Woche 2 Stunden Zeit.
Ansonsten ist nur das We frei.


----------



## Jule (5. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Also
> Mittwoch 14:30°°  Kreisverkehr Hangeweiler?
> 
> Da hätte ich ausnahmsweise auch mal durch die Woche 2 Stunden Zeit.
> Ansonsten ist nur das We frei.



Hallo Bobcat, 
Schön, daß du auch dabei bist.
Aber nicht wundern, wenn ich die ganze Zeit fluche: Ich krieg' das mit meiner neuen inversen Schaltung nicht immer gebacken. Schon doof, wenn man auf einmal über so Dinge wie's Schalten nachdenken muß.


----------



## bobcat (5. Februar 2007)

Schön, dass sich hier was tut...
man merkt...
der Frühling ist nicht mehr weit.
Dann bis Mittwoch !


----------



## stefan_ue (6. Februar 2007)

Hi,



bobcat schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht zu schlammig ist bin ich sicher dabei...
> wohne ja mittem Im Aachener Wald.



das kenne ich - gab nur ein wenig Streß mit dem Vermieter, als ich das Rad ein klein wenig eingesaut in den Fahrradkeller gestellt habe. Anschließend habe ich das dreckige Rad immer über das Treppenhaus bis zu mir hoch in die Wohnung geschleppt. Als es oben ankam, war der Dreck größtenteils abgefallen  Also mach Dir nix aus ein klein wenig Schlamm...

Noch ist mein Rad in Düsseldorf und muß zum Händler. Aber ich denke, daß ich ab März/April auch wieder im Aachener Wald unterwegs sein werde.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (6. Februar 2007)

Nabend ihr Lieben,

werde diesen Fred hier mal vorläufig für meine "Schlammtaten" in Beschlag nehmen 
Auf meiner Homepage gibt's endlich wieder ein paar Neuigkeiten (Touren/Bikes/Bilder):
20.01.: Tour mit Jule und Wüstenhund direkt nach Kyrill:










03.02.: Jule's neues Bike und die erste Tour








04.02.: Spritztour mit dem Nichtn...ähm lutz 








Viele Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Hoffentlich ist der Schnee morgen wieder weg


----------



## Nichtslutz (6. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## Jule (6. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Hoffentlich ist der Schnee morgen wieder weg ...



Ach was...Schnick Schnack...dann wirst du eben kräftig eingeseift.


----------



## bobcat (7. Februar 2007)

Aktueller Schneebericht aus dem Aachener Wald :
2-4 cm bei -2°
Wenn es mittags (hier auf 300m) noch friert ist es super zum biken.
Wenn es taut gibts ne Riesensauerei.
Sieht aus wie ein verschneiter Märchenwald...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2007)

Sieht so aus, als würde die Sonne sogar durchkommen. Es wird sicher ziemlich matschig werden


----------



## bobcat (7. Februar 2007)

Schade...wird wohl alles tauen und matschig.
Dann bin ich wohl ein anderes Mal dabei...eher am WE.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...(p.s.: Das am Langeweiler issn Manual, kein Wheely)


Extra für dich geändert  Ich starte auf jeden Fall um 14:15 Uhr in der Passstr. !

Ralph


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Schade...wird wohl alles tauen und matschig.
> Dann bin ich wohl ein anderes Mal dabei...eher am WE.


 
Wie jetzt?

 

Ich bin dabei und freu' mich schon.


----------



## bobcat (7. Februar 2007)

Das würde heute eine Schlammschlacht...das passt mir heute
gar nicht. Muss gegen 16:30 meine Kids vom Kindergarten abholen,
da kann ich ja nicht total verschlammt erscheinen.
Also bin ich ein andermal dabei....vielleicht fahrt ihr ja auch mal am Wochennende...dann sind meine Kids bei ihrer Mama und ich habe 
Zeit für Unfug...

Thomas


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Also bin ich ein andermal dabei....vielleicht fahrt ihr ja auch mal am Wochennende...dann sind meine Kids bei ihrer Mama und ich habe
> Zeit für Unfug...


 
Machen wir. 
Am Wochenende ist doch immer Zeit für Unfug, oder?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (7. Februar 2007)

Hey, ich fühl meine Finger wieder, also kann ich tippen jetzte:

 amtliche Runde  

Ich freu mich schonmal auf Samstag.

----Was ich allerdings anprangere, ist dass mein Kühlschrank schon wieder (!) leer ist......

Grüße vom durchbluteten Nichtslutz.


----------



## Jule (7. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ----Was ich allerdings anprangere, ist dass mein Kühlschrank schon wieder (!) leer ist......



Unser Kühlschrank ist JETZT auch leer. 

War klasse, nur viel zu kurz und viel zu kalt.
Gleich gibt's noch'n paar Bilder.

Jule


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2007)

Noch schnell ein bisschen zur Tour von heute, damit Thomas weiß, was er verpaßt hat und Lutz, was er für ein Ferkel ist 











Ich sag nur "lecker" und Jule's Zopf hättet ihr mal sehen müssen 
Hier gibt's mehr dazu und alle Bilder...

Bis Samstag !


----------



## Nichtslutz (7. Februar 2007)

.


----------



## bobcat (8. Februar 2007)

Jupps...so hatte ich mir das vorgestellt.
Sowas habe ich meinem Bike (und mir) diesen Winter zweimal angetan.
Ich finde das geht sehr auf das Material. Gut, dafür ist es da; ist aber auch eine Kostenfrage. Nun ist mein Zweitbike bald fertig, dann passt das auch...

Wenn es Samstag micht in strömen regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## Jule (9. Februar 2007)

Tag zusammen,
morgen 11:00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher?

Wenn's nicht schüttet, werde ich wohl fahren. Ich weiß ja jetzt, welche Wege momentan komplett gemieden werden sollte, z.B. der Pilgerweg, die kleine Wutz. 

@Lutz: 10:45 Uhr Passstraße?


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Tag zusammen,
> morgen 11:00 Uhr am Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher?... @Lutz: 10:45 Uhr Passstraße?


Auf geht's, Hier eintragen  

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2007)

Ich bin's noch mal...
Nachdem ich auf meiner Seite zunächst die Tourenberichte aus 2005 komplett gelöscht hatte, habe ich gestern die Highlights wieder online gestellt. U.a. auch zwei Touren im Stadtwald...


















Meine Bilder sind noch alle vorhanden, die Alben anderer Mitfahrer hier im Fotoalbum wurden zum Teil gelöscht.
Vielleicht schaue ich mir die Jahre 2003/04 auch noch mal an...

Also, mit einem Klick zu den Erinnerungen... 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (9. Februar 2007)

juchhuuu. 
das ist mein knie ... (bei der geisterfahrt um roetgen ...  )

mir fehlt derzeit leider ein fahrbarer untersatz (mein achsotreuer stevens-rahmen hat die zuletzt immer freeridelastigeren strapazen schließen mit einem knarzenden rahmenbruch quittiert ... schadeschade)

grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch noch interessiert an trailreichen touren.
eventuell schon nächste woche ... hab hier gerade einen ersatzrahmen rumliegen ...

also. euch dann schon mal viel spaß bei dem was ihr da treibt ... sieht sehr vergnüglich aus ....

  und schöne grüße


    mAix


----------



## rpo35 (9. Februar 2007)

mexxwolf schrieb:


> ...grundsätzlich bin ich aber auch noch interessiert an trailreichen touren.
> eventuell schon nächste woche ... hab hier gerade einen ersatzrahmen rumliegen ...


Schön von dir zu hören und dass du bald wieder dabei bist !!

Ich hab' noch 'nen Nachschlag für's Archiv. Ist zwar auch wieder Stadtwald, aber egal...wer erinnert sich noch an diese genialen Bilder ?










Mehr dazu im Archiv (17.09.2005) incl. Link zu Tobi's Bericht und Pascal's Zeilen hier im Fred !

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (10. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Mehr dazu im Archiv (17.09.2005) incl. Link zu Tobi's Bericht und Pascal's Zeilen hier im Fred !


Was? Wo? Wie? Ich hab meinen Namen gehört!

Ihr seid ja im Moment echt fleissig unterwegs!  Dann sollte ich wohl auch bald noch mal 'ne Gelegenheit finden, bei euch mitzufahren. Nur morgen klappt leider noch nicht.
Viel Spass!


----------



## bobcat (10. Februar 2007)

Zur Zeit nieselt es...heut Nacht hat es geregnet und das Wetterradar verheisst auch nicht gutes...
Das gäbe ja wieder eine Schlammtour.
Leute, wenn das Wetter mal was besser ist, bin ich dabei.
Wer trotzdem fährt...dem viel Spass!

Thomas


----------



## Wüstenhund (10. Februar 2007)

ich glaube, ich mache auch lieber ne Runde Fitnessstudio... es schüttet ziemlich


----------



## Demoniac (10. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ich glaube, ich mache auch lieber ne Runde Fitnessstudio... es schüttet ziemlich


Naja wenn man auf Schlammpackungen steht fährt man auch bei dem Wetter  
Ich muss erstmal mein Bike noch ein wenig umbauen bevor ich wieder vernünftig fahren kann.


----------



## Wüstenhund (10. Februar 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Naja wenn man auf Schlammpackungen steht fährt man auch bei dem Wetter
> Ich muss erstmal mein Bike noch ein wenig umbauen bevor ich wieder vernünftig fahren kann.



ich kann`s mir ja noch 5 MInuten überlegen


----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ich kann`s mir ja noch 5 MInuten überlegen


Zur Strafe hat's, genau wie von mir prophezeit, kurz nach dem Start am Weiherchen aufgehört zu regnen und auch nicht mehr angefangen.
Ganz schlimm: Meine Gabel hat ihr Öl  ausgekotzt 

Und das nächste Mal geh' ich mit Bier trinken 

Bilder und so später, muß noch weg !

Ralph


----------



## Nichtslutz (10. Februar 2007)

An die ganzen Abknicker da draußen:

Die Jule, der Ralph und ich haben heute die einzigen 2 (Sonnen)-Stunden optimal gelutzt.....und ihr alle nicht!!!! Ätschibätsch!

(Gut, Jule ist jetzt farbig, Ralph hat ne Gabel weniger und ich ne singende Bremse mehr......war trotzdem besser als Stubenhocken!)

Frieden und Liebe!


----------



## Wüstenhund (10. Februar 2007)

*hüstl* ich muss dem Nichtslutz und dem Ralph mal widersprechen: nicht ALLE. Ich bin so gegen halb eins noch mit meinem Mitbewohner nach Roetgen und wir waren 2:20 im Hohen Venn unterwegs  

Also nix mit Stubenhocken!

@Ralph: Wir sollten sowieso mal einen Biker-Stammtisch ins Leben rufen, der sich regelmäßig trifft! Ich war ja noch bis 4 unterwegs... Jule ist ne Memme...


----------



## bobcat (10. Februar 2007)

Und ich habe gerade 50 schlammfreie Straßenkilometer hinter mir...
nix Stubenhocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (10. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:
			
		

> ...Jule ist ne Memme...


Memmen sind Kerle, die es morgens nicht zum Treffpunkt zu 'ner Bike-Tour schaffen


----------



## Wüstenhund (11. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Memmen sind Kerle, die es morgens nicht zum Treffpunkt zu 'ner Bike-Tour schaffen



Das kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht


----------



## Jule (11. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Das kommentiere ich jetzt mal nicht



Heeeee, wie würde der Loz jetzt sagen: Frieden und Liebe!
Das gilt auch für den dicken Plötsch über meinem linken Knie.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Februar 2007)

Nabend,

hab' heute keine große Lust mehr zum Schreiben, aber ein ganz tolles Foto von gestern gibt's schon mal:





Tja, und was ist das nur für eine Soße an meiner guten Fox ? 





Den Rest gibt's morgen 

Ralph


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> Tja, und was ist das nur für eine Soße an meiner guten Fox ?
> 
> ...



Komisch, bin Jahre lang Motorrad gefahren, dabei viele kleine, ruppige Nebenstrecken, oft auch mit 2 Mann auf der Sitzbank, unter die Räder genommen. Die Gabel hat immer gehalten, man brauchte nie etwas zu warten oder irgendwie jährliche Wartungsintervalle(was die Gabel betrifft) einhalten. 

Nur unsere MTB Gabeln, die auch nicht gerade billig sind, sollen/müssen nach relativ kurzer Zeit, teilweise 40 Std. Betrieb  , zur Inspektion mit kostenplichtigem Service. Halten dadurch aber auch nicht viel länger, was die Schäden betrifft.  

Könnte man nicht MTB-Gabeln bauen, die einfach 3-5 Jahre halten und dicht bleiben, von mir aus auch noch länger? (Ohne dabei an Funktion zu verlieren!)


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2007)

Geärgert hab' ich mich auch, aber es nützt nichts.
Ich werde jetzt mal nach einer billigen 2.Gabel suchen und die Fox dann einschicken. An meinen Gabeln hab' ich bisher nicht selbst rumgeschraubt bzw. es war auch noch nie nötig. Und damit ausgerechnet bei einer FX zu beginnen, könnte ein Fehler sein  

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Geärgert hab' ich mich auch, aber es nützt nichts.
> Ich werde jetzt mal nach einer billigen 2.Gabel suchen und die Fox dann einschicken. An meinen Gabeln hab' ich bisher nicht selbst rumgeschraubt bzw. es war auch noch nie nötig. Und damit ausgerechnet bei einer FX zu beginnen, könnte ein Fehler sein
> 
> Ralph



Da könnte ich Dir die MX Comp mit ETA nur empfehlen, du würdest dich wundern, was diese "billige" Gabel so kann!


----------



## rpo35 (12. Februar 2007)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Da könnte ich Dir die MX Comp mit ETA nur empfehlen, du würdest dich wundern, was diese "billige" Gabel so kann!


Genau die hatte ich an meinem Drössiger


----------



## Boris75 (13. Februar 2007)

Hi Ralph,
das sieht ja nicht gut aus mit deiner Gabel . Aber bei den Schlammtouren die ihr in der letzten Zeit gefahren seit wundert mich das nicht . Wird Zeit für ne Wintergabel oder gleich ein Winterrad !
Hab bei h&s ne MX COMP 85mm für 159 euro gesehen . Die wäre doch genau das richtige für den Winterbetrieb . 
Wie sieht es aus mit Samstag lust auf ne Velotour wenn das Wetter paßt ?

Gruß
Boris


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Hi Ralph,
> das sieht ja nicht gut aus mit deiner Gabel . Aber bei den Schlammtouren die ihr in der letzten Zeit gefahren seit wundert mich das nicht . Wird Zeit für ne Wintergabel oder gleich ein Winterrad !
> Hab bei h&s ne MX COMP 85mm für 159 euro gesehen . Die wäre doch genau das richtige für den Winterbetrieb .
> Wie sieht es aus mit Samstag lust auf ne Velotour wenn das Wetter paßt ?
> ...


Tach der Herr ,

ich glaub' nicht, dass das jetzt in irgend einer Weise mit dem Schlamm zu tun hat, aber egal. Traust du dir zu, dir das Teil mal von innen anzusehen ? Natürlich erst, wenn Ersatz da ist.
Wenn's Wetter passt, fahren wir Samstag auf jeden Fall !!

Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (13. Februar 2007)

könntest ganz evtl in den nächsten wochen meine reba erwerben...
mit der hatte ich noch nie probleme


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> könntest ganz evtl in den nächsten wochen meine reba erwerben...
> mit der hatte ich noch nie probleme


Wie alt wie lang wie teuer ?


----------



## XCRacer (13. Februar 2007)

37, 16, 50â¬ ohne KÃ¼ssen


----------



## rpo35 (13. Februar 2007)

XCRacer schrieb:


> 16


Ist das alles ? Und dafür 'nen Fuffi ?


----------



## Boris75 (14. Februar 2007)

Da die Gabel ja sowiso einen defekt hat schickst du sie wohl besser ein .
Ich trau mir das schon zu aber gerade bei den x modelen hab ich ziemlich wiedersprüchliche angaben über Ölmenge und Viskosität gefunden .
Mit der Braintechnick sollte man das glaube ich nicht auf ungefähr befüllen !


----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Da die Gabel ja sowiso einen defekt hat...


Ist das deiner Meinung nach sicher der Fall ? Hab' dir 'ne Mail dazu geschickt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (14. Februar 2007)

Nabend,

hier gibt's noch einen kleinen Nachtrag zur Tour von letztem Samstag incl. Link zum Fotoalbum...hier noch mal eins von den Folgen des Sturms. Das ist so ziemlich das schlimmste, was ich bisher im Aachener Wald gesehen habe...






Grüße
Ralph

@Boris: Velotour mit Ortschaften am Karnevalssamstag...glaubst du, dass das gut ist ? Kann sein, dass wir uns mal den Omerbachern anschliessen. Aber erstmal darf meine Erkältung nicht schlimmer werden


----------



## Nichtslutz (14. Februar 2007)

Lobet den Ralph!

Schankedön, wieder mal ne sehr liebevolle Nachbearbeitung, so macht Radfahren sogar noch mehr Spaß!

Grüße an den Ralph, an die Jule und an die anderen in der bösen Welt da draußen.

p.s.: Für jedes weitere Wheely-Manuel-sonstwas-Poser-Bild von mir gibt's nen Euro in die Eisdielenkasse.


----------



## Jule (15. Februar 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> p.s.: Für jedes weitere Wheely-Manuel-sonstwas-Poser-Bild von mir gibt's nen Euro in die Eisdielenkasse.


Dann können wir ja nächste Woche schon fett Eis essen gehen.


----------



## bobcat (15. Februar 2007)

@ Boris wenn es diesen Samstag keine Tour durch den Aachener Stadtwald gibt mache ich auch sowas wie eine Velotour...wenn wir das gleiche meinen.
Wenig befahrene Straßen, Feldwege, Waldautobahn und schon mal ein leichter Trail.
Möchte mal meinen Marathon Supreme testen.

Thomas


----------



## Wüstenhund (15. Februar 2007)

Insofern es nicht gerade Katzen und Hunde regnet werde ich auch eine Tour machen. Allerdings weiß ich noch nicht wann am Samstag...


----------



## Boris75 (15. Februar 2007)

@ Ralph : Das wird schon gehen . Samstags ist wohl nicht viel mit Karneval und schon gar nicht in diesen kleinen Dörfchen in Belgien .

@ Bobcat : Bis auf den leichten Trail stimmt deine Beschreibung . Velotour ist ein ausgeschildertes Radtourennetz in Ostbelgien . Kannst dich uns ja anschließen am Samstag .

Ich werd auf jeden fall ne Velotour machen . Im Wald ist es mir einfach zu schlammig . Das versaut die Liebe nur und wirkt sich kontraproduktiv auf meine Motivation aus !!!


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2007)

Hm...wir werden wohl nach Eschweiler fahren. Aber wir kriegen das schon noch hin mit unseren Touren !


----------



## PacMan (15. Februar 2007)

Du kommst nach Eschweiler?!  Und wer ist "wir"?  
Wann denn? Wo denn? Ich will Samstag auch fahren! Hab mich jetzt mit Herrn Talybont für 'ne Frühaufsteher-Tour verabredet...


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2007)

@PacMan: Wir sind Jule und ich, wann denn, wo denn ? Klick


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (15. Februar 2007)

@Boris ...bin dabei. Wo und wann?
@Ralph ...da dieser Sauwinter sich nun dem Ende neigt, werden sich noch viele Touren ergeben.

Ich in zunächst mal froh das sich hier in Aachen (bis auf das Nightbiken) überhaupt was tut.

Viel Spass für alle
Thomas


----------



## mcmarki (15. Februar 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @PacMan: Wir sind Jule und ich, wann denn, wo denn ? Klick




Toll Dich wieder zu sehen Ralph   schnell eintragen

Gruß
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2007)

mcmarki schrieb:


> Toll Dich wieder zu sehen Ralph   schnell eintragen
> 
> Gruß
> Markus


Ja Markus, ich freue mich auch. Bin aber etwas "unfit" und leicht erkältet. Also nicht scheuchen bitte 

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2007)

Hab' noch was vergessen...Es wird Frühling 






 




Mehr davon hier...

Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (15. Februar 2007)

@Ralph Schöne Bilder von heute. Die Tiefenschärfe ist bei dem einen von Jule wirklich sehr nett geworden!


----------



## Boris75 (16. Februar 2007)

@Bobcat : Was hältst du von 10.30 am Parkplatz an Siegel und dann so 3-4 std. locker fahren ? 
War gerade eben 50km unterwegs . Bei dem Wetter echt traumhaft . Muß jetzt erstmal Arbeiten bis um elf .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (16. Februar 2007)

@Boris : 10:30 passt!  3-4 Stunden Tour ist gut...habe ich gerade auch gemacht.
Aber wo ist Parkplatz an Siegel ?
Ich wohne in Preusswald...
Und wer sonst noch Lust hat melde sich...


----------



## bobcat (16. Februar 2007)

So, ich hab mal gegoogelt : Ecke Siegelallee/Monschauerstraße ?


----------



## rpo35 (16. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal gegoogelt : Ecke Siegelallee/Monschauerstraße ?


Genau, da wo der Eiswagen steht


----------



## Boris75 (16. Februar 2007)

So bin gerade von der Arbeit zurück . Die ecke stimmt aber der Eiswagen steht noch nicht da ! Dann bis morgen um halb elf . Andere hier aus dem Forum sind natürlich auch herzlich Eingeladen . Ich dachte mal so an die Strecke Lichtenbusch , Raeren , Wesertalsperre , Gileppetalsperre , Limburg , Baelen , Wahlhorn , Hauset Aachen


----------



## bobcat (17. Februar 2007)

Schöne Strecke...bin ich bislang nur in umgekehrter Reihenfolge gefahren.


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. Februar 2007)

War zwar heute nur alleine unterwegs, allerdings habe ich dank des Sturms 2, 3 coole Strecken im Preußwald gefunden, die ich noch nicht kannte. Muss ich unbedingt mal ins Roadbook aufnehmen


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> ...Hab bei h&s ne MX COMP 85mm für 159 euro gesehen . Die wäre doch genau das richtige für den Winterbetrieb...


Hey Boris,

Hab' genau die Gabel für 129 bei Action Sports geschoßen 
Wie war die Tour heute ? Wir hatten reichlich Fun mit den Omerbachern und von Matsch war nicht viel zu sehen. Sogar die Gräben sind wir komplett gefahren.





Alle Bilder...hier...

Ralph


----------



## bobcat (18. Februar 2007)

Fährt heut jemand im Aachener Wald?

Ich weiss...ist ein wenig blöd...der Schlamm ist weg   aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem wer Lust.


----------



## Jule (18. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Fährt heut jemand im Aachener Wald?
> Ich weiss...ist ein wenig blöd...der Schlamm ist weg   aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem wer Lust.



Also, Ralph und ich wollen morgen 'ne Runde fahren. Irgendwann so gegen Mittag.

Und keine Sorge, den Schlamm finden wir schon. 

Jule


----------



## bobcat (18. Februar 2007)

Fein, dann werde ich mich euch morgen mal anschließen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2007)

Rosenmontagstour: 12:00 am Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher...klick...


----------



## bobcat (18. Februar 2007)

Heute...im Wald

Fahre gerade gemütlich eine Waldweg...
was seh ich...hat sich ein Schaf mittem im Wald verirrt  
Als ich das das Tier überhole schaut es mich an und fängt an neben mir
her zu traben. Kurz drauf biegen zwei Reiter um die Ecke, kommen uns entgegen. Das Schaf sieht die Pferde und fängt voll an zu blöken.
Die Pferde voll in Panik...einer der  Reiter zu mir (leicht erzürnt)

Ist das Ihr Schaf ?   

Obwohl ich doch sehr perplex war fand ich eine Antwort :

Ja, sag ich....aber keine Angst ...das will nur spielen.

Echt...gibt schon


----------



## Wüstenhund (18. Februar 2007)

LOL der ist gut....

wie bist Du das schaf wieder losgeworden?


----------



## Boris75 (18. Februar 2007)

Hi , Ralph
Da hast du ja ein echtes Schnäpchen gemacht . Kannst du sie bitte mal wiegen bevor du sie einbaust . Tät mich mal interesieren wie schwer die ist .
Gestern war schön . Hätte nur was mehr Sonne scheinen können ! Am Ende hatte ich auch knapp 80 km auf dem Tacho .


----------



## bobcat (18. Februar 2007)

@Wüstenhund...habe noch versucht das Schaf irgendwie aus dem Wald rauszutreiben. Aber nix zu machen...nicht gerade intelligent so ein Tier.
Ich habs dann einfach stehen lassen. Nicht, dass das jetzt da verreckt.
Was soll ein Schaf im Wald?
Ich habe auch noch einer Polizeistreife bescheid gesagt...die fühlten sich aber nicht zuständig.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...Ist das Ihr Schaf ?   ...


Die Geschichte ist so schon so ziemlich das Lustigste, was ich hier in den letzten Tagen gelesen habe. Aber diese dämliche Frage setzt dem Ganzen das "Krönchen" auf 

Womit müssen wir denn morgen rechnen ? Hast du noch mehr Schafe ? 

@Boris: Gabel wird natürlich gewogen !

Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (18. Februar 2007)

War heute auch mit einem Kollegen im Aachener und Augustiner Wald unterwegs, aber einmal die Sturmschäden und die ganzen "Fussgänger" nerven schon ein bisschen. Vorallen Dingen wenn du dann mit deinem CC Bike mit 30 - 40 km/h angeflogen kommst, aber sonst wars ziemlich cool.


----------



## Wüstenhund (18. Februar 2007)

@bobcat: Mitnehmen und Pullover oder Decke draus machen! Oder "Lieblingsschaf" fragen - die kann vielleicht helfen


----------



## Jule (18. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> [email protected]: Mitnehmen und Pullover oder Decke draus machen!...



...oder




*hüstl*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (18. Februar 2007)

Jaja... ganz nach dem Motto der australischen Schäfer: "So many sheeps, so less time"


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2007)

Guten Morgen,

@bobcat: Das wird definitiv eine ziemlich ruhige Tour heute. Wir sind noch etwas erkältet 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (19. Februar 2007)

Ich wünsche euch viel Spass bei der Tour.
Ich geh derweil etwas Karneval feiern.


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. Februar 2007)

@Demoniac kannst Du hier in Aachen was empfehlen? ICh wollte eigentlich nach Köln, bin aber etwas hängengelassen worden...


----------



## rpo35 (19. Februar 2007)

Was'n hier los ? ...Na dann bis gleich 

Ralph

Ps: Igit, Karneval :kotz:


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. Februar 2007)

@rpo35 manche Leute, die uns mit Bike-Kluft sehen, behaupten von uns, dass wir immer Karneval haben... dabei fällt mir ein, dass ich mir schon immer den Trek-Trinkrucksack mit 2 Reservoirs kaufen wollte... Jacky-Cola frisch gemixt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mark740 (19. Februar 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Heute...im Wald
> 
> Fahre gerade gemütlich eine Waldweg...
> was seh ich...hat sich ein Schaf mittem im Wald verirrt
> ...



Muhahaha. Also man sieht im Aachener Wald ja schon so manch lustige Dinge, wie komisch angezogene Wanderer mit Federhüten.

Aber das ist echt mit Abstand das Witzigste, was mir jemals untergekommen ist.


----------



## Demoniac (19. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> @Demoniac kannst Du hier in Aachen was empfehlen? ICh wollte eigentlich nach Köln, bin aber etwas hängengelassen worden...


Auf jedenfall für den Zug zu gucken gehst du am besten zum Elisenbrunnen oder zum Markt, aber vorsicht Menschenandrang 
Und für nachher was trinken zu gehen oder so, würd ich die Pontstrasse empfehlen.


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. Februar 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Auf jedenfall für den Zug zu gucken gehst du am besten zum Elisenbrunnen oder zum Markt, aber vorsicht Menschenandrang
> Und für nachher was trinken zu gehen oder so, würd ich die Pontstrasse empfehlen.



okay, also das übliche Übel... schaun mer mal nach dem Rad fahren ob ich dann noch kann. Ein bissl Frauen guken ist ja nicht falsch


----------



## lieblingsschaf (19. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Jaja... ganz nach dem Motto der australischen Schäfer: "So many sheeps, so less time"



Herr Hund!

Keine Witze über Schafe!!!


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Februar 2007)

@l-schaf : ich doch nicht 

@all : das war ne sehr nette Runde gestern! Ich hab`s dann auch noch zum Karneval geschafft  und bin heute auch wieder fit *staun*


----------



## bobcat (20. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> @all : das war ne sehr nette Runde gestern! Ich hab`s dann auch noch zum Karneval geschafft  und bin heute auch wieder fit *staun*



siehste...hätte mich auch gewundert!!!

Ich fands auch eine nette Runde. Für den einen hätte es zwar mehr Trails sein können und für den anderen eher weniger, aber so ist das in der Gruppe, dann ist es immer ein Kompromiss.
Mist, die Rippen tun nun doch ein wenig weh...nach dem Salto von Gestern.
Egal...heut gehts weiter...


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Februar 2007)

@bobcat, das sah auch nicht wirklich lustig aus gestern. Aber der Stunt und die Rolle mit dem Rad war schon filmreich =

Sobald sich die Gelegenheit bietet spiele ich dann mal Guide. Ich fahre eher 2/3 Waldautobahn und nehme dann immer ein paar gute Trails mit. Von mir aus können wir dann gerne mal eine 3-Wald-Tour machen (ca.2,5Std.). Startpunkt wie gestern, 3LE, Preußwald, Belgischer Wald, rund um den Karlsstuhl, dann an der Grenze entlang Richtung Schießplatz und dann in den Rest vom Aachener Wald


----------



## bobcat (20. Februar 2007)

@ Wüstenhund...dann meld Dich wenn Du die Runde machst.


----------



## Jule (20. Februar 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Herr Hund!
> 
> Keine Witze über Schafe!!!


 
Entschuldige liebes Lieblingsschaf,
ich hab' zur Sodomie aufgerufen..... 

Bitte verzeih'!




Jule


----------



## lieblingsschaf (20. Februar 2007)

Ich bin heute großmütig und verzeihe Dir noch mal.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





... Aber nur, da Du den Wüstenschnuff kennst!

Schäfchengrüße!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2007)

Nabend,

hier noch schnell die paar Bilder von der Rosenmontagstour. Schade, dass wir nicht bis zum Ende dabei bleiben konnten, aber das war schon besser so 


Zu den Bildern...hier meine Favoriten:
Der arme Bauer, dessen Trecker wohl defekt war - man kann's auf dem Bild kaum sehen, aber er zog mit diesem Kleinwagen (könnte ein Panda gewesen sein) so ein Gitter über die Wiese :





Und dann war da noch unsere ziemlich komische Aufräumaktion - Jule hat sich köstlich amüsiert :





Den Rest (aber wirklich nur ein paar) findet ihr hier...

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Februar 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Hi , Ralph
> Da hast du ja ein echtes Schnäpchen gemacht . Kannst du sie bitte mal wiegen bevor du sie einbaust . Tät mich mal interesieren wie schwer die ist...


So Boris, da Action Sports schneller liefert, als die Polizei erlaubt , kann ich dir heute schon das Gewicht durchgeben: Ungekürzt exakt 1810gr ohne Cantisockel. Aber ich hab' sie mit 4bar Druck in beiden Holmen gewogen 

Wie mach' ich das mit dem Konus am besten ? 2. identischen Steuersatz kaufen ?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Ch0j1n (21. Februar 2007)

Hi,

ich wollte gestern mal wieder eine Runde durch den Märchenwald drehen. Kann ich momentan allerdings nicht gerade weiterempfehlen, teilweise liegen da so viele Baumstaemme im Wald, dass man den Waldboden nicht mehr sieht.  

Naja vielleicht werden die ja noch weggeräumt, hoffe ich zumindest...


MfG

Ch0j1n


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2007)

^^Das hätten dir einige von uns hier ersparen können  Das sieht da schon länger so aus !


----------



## Boris75 (21. Februar 2007)

Moin Ralph , da ist die Gabel ja nur 150g schwerer als die Fox !
Den Konus montier ich beim Gabelwechsel immer mit um . Kannst dir natürlich auch einen zweiten identischen Steuersatz hohlen .
Ich denke es kommt drauf an wie oft du wechseln willst . Wenn du mehr als zweimal im Jahr wechseln willst würd ich mir einen zweiten hohlen . Könnte mir bei zu häufigem wechsel vorstellen , daß der Konus oder schlimmer noch der Gabelschaft dann irgendwann so ausgelutscht ist das der dann nicht mehr hällt .


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Moin Ralph , da ist die Gabel ja nur 150g schwerer als die Fox !...


Naja, dafür kann die Fox ja auch 'ne Menge mehr. Ich werde mal nach einem 2. Steuersatz schauen. Ist vielleicht gar nicht schlecht, wenn man sowas da hat.


----------



## Ch0j1n (21. Februar 2007)

hm, sollte vielleicht öfter mal hier reinschaun 
Naja bin da schon länger nicht mehr gefahren... 
Man könnte die ganzen Stämme ja recykeln und einen netten Northshore trail da basteln 


MfG

Ch0j1n


----------



## Jule (21. Februar 2007)

Ch0j1n schrieb:


> ...Man könnte die ganzen Stämme ja recykeln und einen netten Northshore trail da basteln ...


 
Wenn du dich dabei genauso anstellst, wie die Herren auf dem obigen Bild bei der Waldaufräumaktion, dann wird's lustig! 

 

Jaaaaa, ich weiß, ich konnte ja nur daneben stehen und vor mich hin grinsen. 

Bin auch direkt mit 'ner Erkältung bestraft worden.  

Jule


----------



## Ch0j1n (21. Februar 2007)

Jaja anderen bei der Arbeit zuschaun und dumme Sprueche ablassen, das sind mir die richtigen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (21. Februar 2007)

Ch0j1n schrieb:


> Jaja anderen bei der Arbeit zuschaun und dumme Sprueche ablassen, das sind mir die richtigen


 
Yep!


----------



## Ch0j1n (21. Februar 2007)

Bevor ich das gefaht laufe wieder in so ein Riesenmikado zu fahren : Welche Trails sind  denn noch alle unpassierbar momentan?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2007)

Ch0j1n schrieb:


> Bevor ich das gefaht laufe wieder in so ein Riesenmikado zu fahren : Welche Trails sind denn noch alle unpassierbar momentan?


Schau mal hier (oben rechts). Das ist, neben dem Märchenwald, so ziemlich die schlimmste Passage, die wir bisher entdecken konnten.

Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (21. Februar 2007)

Ch0j1n schrieb:


> Bevor ich das gefaht laufe wieder in so ein Riesenmikado zu fahren : Welche Trails sind  denn noch alle unpassierbar momentan?



Och im Grunde sind die meisten Trails auf der Belgischen Seite irgendwie dicht. Gerade in der Umgebung Märchenwald/Moresnet Richtung Kelmis schaut es auf den Trails etwas übel aus... im Aachener Wald geht`s eigentlich


----------



## Ch0j1n (21. Februar 2007)

Ja das Wurzelwerk einiger Bäume durfte ich auch schon betrachten , echt heftig teilweise.
Aber das was auf dieser Lichtung zu sehen ist.... schaut ja aus wie nach einem Bombenangriff ^^
In der Gegend Pionierquelle/Siebenpfade war ich aber ach schon lange nicht mehr. Druecke mich lieber irgendwo zwischen 3Ländereck-Schmugglerpfad und Märchenwald rum 
Ok, muss ich mal drauf achten, gestern war es eigentlich nur der Märchenwald , der echt uebel aussah.
Mal schaun wie es morgen ausschaut, vielleicht waren die fleissigen Waldarbeiter ja fleissig und haben den ein oder anderen Trail wieder passierbar gemacht


----------



## bobcat (21. Februar 2007)

@Ralph: Gabelkonus gibt es bei Bike Components auch einzeln...zumindest für manche Modelle


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Boris75 (21. Februar 2007)

War heute zum ersten mal nochmal im Wald (Stadtwald) fahren. Es sieht ja echt schlimmer aus als ich gedacht habe. Hab kaum Trails gefunden die komplett fahrbar sind. Dafür hab ich zwichen Siebenpfaden und Pionierquelle eine Abfahrt gefunden die ich noch gar nicht kannte. Der Sturmschaden hatte mich quasi direkt dort hin geführt! Wollte dann noch zur Toblerone aber der Zufahrtsweg dorthin war wegen Holzrückarbeiten gesperrt.
Weiß irgendwer was ob Die Toblerone Fahrbar ist oder liegen dort auch überall Bäume quer ?


----------



## rpo35 (21. Februar 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> ...Weiß irgendwer was ob Die Toblerone Fahrbar ist oder liegen dort auch überall Bäume quer ?


Also ich nehme mal an, dass sie fahrbar ist. Vor ein paar Tagen standen dort ein paar Bike mit Kamera/Stativ usw...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Max.Schumann (21. Februar 2007)

toblorono ist sehr gut fahrbar ... alles frei ...


----------



## Demoniac (21. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> @l-schaf : ich doch nicht
> 
> @all : das war ne sehr nette Runde gestern! Ich hab`s dann auch noch zum Karneval geschafft  und bin heute auch wieder fit *staun*


Ich war auch noch fit, weil ich nicht viel getrunken habe.
Hab jetzt auch ma angefangen das Radel zu putzen, hab nur vergessen ein vorher/nachher Foto zu machen.


----------



## Wüstenhund (21. Februar 2007)

Diese Woche kann ich leider nicht, aber nächste Woche würde ich dann mal Guide machen. Dann schauen wir uns auch mal die anderen Wälder an... so im Grunde kann ich jetzt schon sagen: 2,5 bis 3 Stunden Fahrerlevel größtenteils leicht, an zwei Stellen schwer (ein Downhill und ein Up-Hill). Kann man aber beides umfahren...


----------



## Herr_Bert (22. Februar 2007)

Dann erwähn ich hier mal die seite www.aachen-spots.de (Hab nen Tread aufgemacht, aber gibt ja schon den hier..)


----------



## rpo35 (22. Februar 2007)

Herr_Bert schrieb:


> Dann erwähn ich hier mal die seite www.aachen-spots.de (Hab nen Tread aufgemacht, aber gibt ja schon den hier..)


Ist doch ok ! Hier geht's ja vorrangig um Touren. Viel Spaß mit der neuen Seite ! Sieht doch schon ganz nett aus


----------



## Demoniac (23. Februar 2007)

Wüstenhund sag freuzeitig bescheid


----------



## Wüstenhund (23. Februar 2007)

Demoniac schrieb:


> Wüstenhund sag freuzeitig bescheid



Klar! Werde Mitte nächster Woche die genauen Koordinaten durchgeben = Eisprinzessin und RPO können aber leider Fr./Sa. nicht... schauen wir mal


----------



## Demoniac (24. Februar 2007)

Ich hab dich auch mal in ICQ geaddet, nur dort heiß ich anders nämlich Black Dragon 
Ja schauen wir mal, muss ja auch gucken wann meine Kumpels noch Zeit haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Faust (28. Februar 2007)

Ahoi,
ich erradel mir den Aachener Wald gerade erst, aber am Wochenende (sehr interessantes Wetter) habe ich mich mal an die Toblerone rangetastet. Hossa! Sehr schön.
Ich habe zum Glück alles aufs Wetter schieben können, aber bin echt sehr überrascht gewesen. Und zumindest der untere Teil ist bis auf die Einfahrt vom großen Weg her Baum-frei. Der obere Teil ist schon recht Baum-lastig. Aber das hat Lust gemacht, den Wald doch noch sehr viel besser kennen zu lernen.


----------



## Wüstenhund (28. Februar 2007)

@Dr Faust, dann komm doch einfach bei der nächsten Ausfahrt mit  Warten wir mal ab wie das Wetter am We ist...


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. Februar 2007)

Danke fürs Angebot. Ich bin aber wohl erst wieder in zwei Wochen in Aachen.
Gruß


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. März 2007)

@all 

1) ...hat jemand Lust am Samstag mit in den Westbahnhof zu kommen? Biken wird bei dem Wetter wohl nix, da sollte man wenigstens die Kohlenhydratzunahme trainieren *g*

2) ...ich suche mir gerade 1, 2 Saisonziele heraus - sprich Marathon oder Races hier in der Nähe, bei denen ich zum Formaufbau im April/Mai mitfahren möchte. Any ideas oder Lust mitzumachen?


----------



## rpo35 (1. März 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> 2) ...ich suche mir gerade 1, 2 Saisonziele heraus - sprich Marathon oder Races hier in der Nähe, bei denen ich zum Formaufbau im April/Mai mitfahren möchte. Any ideas oder Lust mitzumachen?


Ist zwar erst im August, aber ich empfehle dir als CC-Race den Euregio Cup in Einruhr. Bis dahin bin ich evtl. auch wieder etwas fitter.
So war's letztes Jahr...Meine Empfehlung für einen Marathon: Malmedy oder La Reid 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. März 2007)

Malmedy wollte ich schon die ganze Zeit mal mitfahren. Einruhr kenne ich schon vom zuschauen. Ist auch recht schön... ich muss mal schauen. Alleine hab ich wenig Motivation, aber vielleicht finde ich ja noch jemand für den Kellerwald-Marathon


----------



## Ch0j1n (2. März 2007)

Hi,

wollte jetzt am We mal eine Runde durch den Wald drehen. Faehrt sonst noch jemand dieses WE?


----------



## ManuelAC (2. März 2007)

Ich habe Interesse an einer Waldfahrt, so lange sie halbwegs anfängertauglich ist. Anschließende Kohlehydrataufnahme in Form von Alkohol im Westbahnhof nicht ausgeschlossen 

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## Ch0j1n (2. März 2007)

Das hoert sich doch schon einmal gut an. Da Du ja anscheinend im Pontviertel wohnst lassuns doch um 12 an der Sparkasse bei der Mensa I treffen und dann raus in den Wald.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (2. März 2007)

Ich wollte am We auch fahren. Morgen um 12 kann ich noch nicht sagen, aber am Sonntag (insofern das Wetter gut ist) fahre ich bestimmt eine 2 Stunden-Tour und könnte auch guiden...

@Ch0j1n macht doch im LMB einen Treffpunkt/Termin aus. Da schau ich dann morgen früh noch mal schnell rein und entscheide mich nach Wetter und Wohlfühllage ob ich mitkomme...!


----------



## Ch0j1n (2. März 2007)

ah stimm diese feature gibts ja hier 
werde es mal in Anspruch nehmen 


also bis Sonntach sach ich dann mal


----------



## ManuelAC (2. März 2007)

Ich habe soeben mal einen Termin eingetragen: 
So, 04.03., 11:00 Uhr

=> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4134

@ Ch0j1n u. @ Wüstenhund: Würde mich freuen, Euch kennen zu lernen! Ich hoffe, die Zeit ist Euch recht.


----------



## Cheng (2. März 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Ich habe soeben mal einen Termin eingetragen:
> So, 04.03., 11:00 Uhr
> 
> => http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4134
> ...



Ja,Ja, drei mal mit den Ombas gefahren und schon werden die jungen flügge!


----------



## bobcat (2. März 2007)

@Wüstenhund : Morgen Abend Westbahnhof wäre ja eine Überlegung wert....
mal schaun. Sag bis morgen Nachmittag Bescheid, ob ich dabei bin.
Sonntag werd ich, obwohl gutes Wetter angesagt, wohl eher auf Asphalt was für die Fitness tun...im Wald wird es wohl arg matschig.


----------



## PacMan (2. März 2007)

Cheng schrieb:


> Ja,Ja, drei mal mit den Ombas gefahren und schon werden die jungen flügge!


Das ist ja auch eine der besten Ausbildungen, die man in dieser Region geniessen kann!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (2. März 2007)

@ManuelAC ich hab mich mal pro forma eingetragen. 11ooUhr kann natürlich heikel werden - je nachdem was ich noch Sa mache =

@bobcat meld Dich einfach - wäre ganz cool einfach mal zu schauen wie die Grundlagenausdauer bei der Flüssigkohlenhyrdatzunahme ist =


----------



## Nichtslutz (4. März 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

der Regen scheint alle zu sein, ich scheine wach zu sein und Abreiten scheint heute morgen nicht zu gehen.....also komm ich enfach auch mit!

Grüße und bis =.

p.s.: Es gibt da ja zwei Termine bei den Fahrgemeinschaften, hab ich das richitg verstanden, dass der um 11:00 "on" ist?


----------



## Wüstenhund (4. März 2007)

sorry Leute, aber ich bin nicht in die Puschen gekommen und werde heute in der Firma nachsitzen. Heute Abend entspanne ich mich dafür auf der Rolle... viel Spaß beim Schlamm schlachten! Das nächste Mal hoffe ich dabei zu sein...


----------



## Nichtslutz (4. März 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Hallo allerseits,
> 
> .... Abreiten scheint heute morgen nicht zu gehen.....



...Abreiten ging sogar ganz prima...  

Nichtslutz grüßt euch alle!


----------



## Demoniac (4. März 2007)

Bin heute mit ein paar Arbeitskollegen ne schöne Tour in der Region von der Hahnerstrasse, Dreilägerbach Talsperre, Wahlheim gefahren. Start war in Friesenrath bei Wahlheim...


----------



## rpo35 (6. März 2007)

Melde mich auch noch mal kurz... 
Komme derzeit (vor allem am WE) nur selten ans Netz und kriege deshalb nicht alles mit. Diesen Samstag werde ich zwar ziemlich sicher fahren, aber eher spontan und nicht in einer Gruppe. Danach bin ich sicher wieder für alle Schlamm-Schandtaten bereit.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Demoniac (6. März 2007)

Zur Zeit sind die Schlamm-Schandtaten am geilsten, da du teilweise sowas von einsinkst.


----------



## ManuelAC (6. März 2007)

Nichtslutz und ich sind ne richtig klasse Schlammschlachttour - mit Einsinken - im Aachener Stadtwaldgebiet gefahren. Dreckiger gings kaum. 

Aber die Sonne hat uns von oben angelacht und wir zurück.


----------



## kurzer37 (6. März 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Nichtslutz und ich sind ne richtig klasse Schlammschlachttour - mit Einsinken - im Aachener Stadtwaldgebiet gefahren. Dreckiger gings kaum.
> 
> Aber die Sonne hat uns von oben angelacht und wir zurück.


 
Und wie war es mit dem Afterbiken? 


Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wüstenhund (6. März 2007)

ManuelAC schrieb:


> Nichtslutz und ich sind ne richtig klasse Schlammschlachttour - mit Einsinken - im Aachener Stadtwaldgebiet gefahren. Dreckiger gings kaum.
> 
> Aber die Sonne hat uns von oben angelacht und wir zurück.



Vielleicht sollte er sich in Nichts(dreckiger-als)Lutz umbenennen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelAC (6. März 2007)

Ich habe ganz spießig bei Kaffee und viel Kuchen aftergebiked. 

Die Kohlehydrataufnahme im Westbahnhof muß also nachgeholt werden. 
Wollte der kurze Michael etwa mitkommen?!


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. März 2007)

Salve muchachos! 

B-Cat und meinereiner wollen am we bei Heiterkeit und Sonnenschein ein 2-3 Stündchen Tourchen machen... irgendwelche Mitfahrer und Zeitwünsche? Dann mache ich einen Termin im LMB auf...

Ich würde vorschlafen: Sa oder So 11:30Uhr, Treffpunkt Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher _oder_ alternativ: Wir packen unsere Räder ein und machen eine Tour im Hohen Venn um die Talsperren und trinken gemeinsam ein Leffe in Tenel =


----------



## bobcat (9. März 2007)

Wenns es heute viel regnet dann gibts im Aachener Wald wieder mal nur Schlamm...dann tendiere ich zu der Venn Talsperren Tour.
Aber warum Autofahren?
Die Runde über Gileppe und Weser Talsperre ist so 70 km...
man muss ja nicht rasen.


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. März 2007)

@bobcat So fit bin ich noch nich  Könnte ich zwar fahren, aber danach wäre ich vermutlich erst mal 3 Tage halb-krank. Das kann ich mir gerade nicht erlauben... 20km weniger und wir können drüber sprechen =


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2007)

Die Länge in km hat nicht die Bohne Aussagekraft !
Frag mal Jule, wie sie sich letztens nach über 80km gefühlt hat


----------



## Jule (9. März 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Frag mal Jule, wie sie sich letztens nach über 80km gefühlt hat


Müde aber glücklich.
Ich bin schließlich der klassische "Ich-fahr-30km-im-Aachener-Stadtwald-und-leg-danach-die-Füße-hoch-Fahrer".....


----------



## rpo35 (9. März 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Ich bin schließlich der klassische "Ich-fahr-30km-im-Aachener-Stadtwald-und-leg-danach-die-Füße-hoch-Fahrer".....


Und das ist i.d.R. nicht weniger anstrengend, als die 80km neulich. Die Dauer und die Höhenmeter machen die Musik...


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. März 2007)

@rpo35 ... 70km bei nem 20er Schnitt bedeutet 3,5 Std fahren. Da ich mal von einem 18er Schnitt ausgehen würde, wären das 4 Stunden. Da sage ich: Ne, mache ich zurzeit nicht. Ich fahre lieber 2x3 Stunden an zwei Tagen hintereinander. Abgesehen davon ist das Wetter nun nicht das beste...

Wie schaut`s nun aus? Morgen soll es durchwachsen werden und am Sonntag 16°!

Ich wäre dafür morgen eine AC-Wald Tour zu machen und bei gutem Wetter am Sonntag ne 3 Stunden Tour wo auch immer zu fahren. Ich muss nur irgendwann noch arbeiten


----------



## Jule (11. März 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Wie schaut`s nun aus? Morgen soll es durchwachsen werden und am Sonntag 16°!
> 
> Ich wäre dafür morgen eine AC-Wald Tour zu machen und bei gutem Wetter am Sonntag ne 3 Stunden Tour wo auch immer zu fahren. Ich muss nur irgendwann noch arbeiten


 
Sorry, nach der blöden Erkältung, dem Umzug und einer 3-wöchigen Mountainbike-Abstinenz  sind Ralph und ich gestern erstmal ganz entspannt zur Wesertalsperre gefahren.

Gruppenausfahrten können jetzt bald mal wieder kommen.  

Jule


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...sind Ralph und ich gestern erstmal ganz entspannt zur Wesertalsperre gefahren....


Und das bei feinstem Wetter 
Die Daten:
51,73km
552hm
02:52 Std. (Netto)

Endlich Frühling 

Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (11. März 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Sorry, nach der blöden Erkältung, dem Umzug und einer 3-wöchigen Mountainbike-Abstinenz  sind Ralph und ich gestern erstmal ganz entspannt zur Wesertalsperre gefahren.
> 
> Gruppenausfahrten können jetzt bald mal wieder kommen.
> 
> Jule



Wir haben schon bemerkt, dass Ihr uns nich wolltet.  

Die Bob-Katze und der Wüstenwauwau haben dann alleine trainiert... und das auch bei feinstem Wetter! 

Aachen-Klausberg-Staatsforst-Lichtenbusch-Raeren-Roetgen-(Mitbewohner erfolgreich zum mitbiken überredet)-Wesertalsprerre-HohesVenn-Roetgen-Sief-Aachen 

Die Daten:
ca. 75km (Speed-Sensor leider defekt, deshalb geschätzt)
1.040hm
04:17 Std. (Netto)

Endlich mal wieder dicke Oberschenkel, aber glücklich 
Wüstenwautz


----------



## bobcat (11. März 2007)

Joh...das hat richtig Spass gemacht....war eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Wüstenhund (11. März 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Joh...das hat richtig Spass gemacht....war eine schöne Tour.



Jo, wenn ich wieder Zeit habe machen wir das noch mal!


----------



## rpo35 (12. März 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Die Daten:
> ca. 75km (Speed-Sensor leider defekt, deshalb geschätzt)
> 1.040hm
> 04:17 Std. (Netto)...


Na also, geht doch du Jammerhaken


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. März 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Na also, geht doch du Jammerhaken



Dafür haben mir gestern auch zum ersten mal seit Monaten die Oberschenkel gebrannt. Aber das lag vermutlich an meiner 1:45 Krafteinheit vom Samstag - 27min für den ersten Teil meiner Standardrunde war 4 1/2 Minuten schneller als den ganzen Winter über....  

Übrigens: Wenn man vom Klausberg runter fährt und auf die Lütticher Straße richtung Preußwald will, da haben sie gerade die Bahnbrücke abgerissen! Ich musste am Samstag über Entenpfuhl wieder zurück, damit ich aus dem Wald raus kam...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (12. März 2007)

Der Wald is aber schön zum radeln.


----------



## bobcat (14. März 2007)

Nächsten Samstag soll das Wetter immer noch gut sein.
Das heisst es hat dann eine Woche nicht mehr geregnet...
der Wald ist abgetrocknet. 

Wer hat Lust auf eine größere Ausfahrt...Waldautobahn und einige Trails?


----------



## Demoniac (15. März 2007)

Mal schauen!
Samstag ist auch noch Tivoli und Sonntag morgen geh ich eh wieder fahren.


----------



## lieblingsschaf (16. März 2007)

OT @Wüstenwau: Die CTF in Klein-Linden ist abgesagt. Die Orga ist auch recht geknickt dank Kyrill. Also bist Du doch frei für den Kellerwald.

Schäfschegrüße


----------



## Wüstenhund (16. März 2007)

och nööö, das ist ja echt *******. Da hatte ich mich schon drauf gefreut und selbst Göfix wollte mitfahren *grummel*

Auf der anderen Seite könnten wir natürlich jetzt auch alle gemütlich den Kellerwald Marathon fahren...


----------



## bexxx (16. März 2007)

Hi 

ich nutze kurz die Gelegenheit mich vorzustellen:
Ich heisse Ralf, jeder nennt mich bexxx (ichkannmirimmomentnichtvorstellenwarummanmirdennamengegebenhatdamals),  ich fahre ein kleines schwarzes MTB, wobei es in meinem letzten Wohnort eher ein ATB war (hehe, allg. Vorurteil: wir haben nur Deiche ... dabei ist unsere Autobahnbruecke echt knackig  ), bin 33 und Ende letzten Jahres nach Aachen gezogen.

An wen kann ich mich als Ex-Nordlicht haengen um hier das Gelaende etwas kennen zu lernen? Leider habe ich es bisher noch gar nicht geschafft mein Rad mal im Wald auszufuehren.

Ich suche eher eine anfaengergeeignete Gruppe oder alternativ eine tolerante Gruppe . Leider kenne ich hier im Moment noch gar keine Biker.

Zeitlich waere das Wochenende perfekt, da ich in der Woche fruehstens ab 18:30 losfahren kann, und nightbiken sicher erst Sinn macht, wenn ich mehr Hoehenmeter in den Beinen habe und das Gelaender besser kenne. 

Ich hoffe Ihr koennt mir etwas empfehlen 

Lieben Gruss,
bexxx, mmh. Als Aachener sollte ich vielleicht nun baixxx schreiben?


----------



## Wüstenhund (16. März 2007)

Hi Bexxx,

die Nutzer dieses Freads sind alle sehr tolerant - insofern kein Problem und immer mitkommen!

Ich selbst habe hier in Aachen so eine Hausrunde von ca. 25-35km durch den Aachener Wald, die auch mit einem ATB kein Problem ist  , und ich kann unter der Woche auch meist erst ab halb sieben. Dieses We bin ich allerdings nicht da.

Meld Dich einfach wenn Du fahren möchtest, alles andere ergibt sich. Willkommen im Club!


----------



## bexxx (16. März 2007)

Hi,

ich habe auch Licht am Rad, abends waere also nicht unmoeglich, allerdings wuerde ich dann die ersten Male eine einfache Strecke vorziehen 

Ralf


----------



## Wüstenhund (16. März 2007)

@Ralf, ich bin auch kein Night-Biker. Solange es noch nicht hell abends ist, würde ich sowieso das we vorziehen


----------



## lieblingsschaf (25. März 2007)

Der Entschluss ist heute gereift, daß wir das WE um den 22.04. trotz abgesagter CTF eine schöne Tour um Gießen machen und dann trotzdem bei den Klein-Lindenern zum Biertrinken einfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (26. März 2007)

Fein, dann können wir ja so planen. Ralph, Jule; Wie schaut`s aus?


----------



## Jule (27. März 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Fein, dann können wir ja so planen. Ralph, Jule; Wie schaut`s aus?


Gut schaut's aus.  
Der Termin ist schonmal vorgemerkt.

@lieblingsschaf:
Ich hab' da was von 'ner Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für uns Öcher gehört?
Das wäre schön.... 

Viele Grüße!

Jule


----------



## branderstier (28. März 2007)

Hi,
wo sind die Öcher die heute abend ein kleines Ründchen drehen wollen. Schaut in den LMB u. eintragen.
Und Tschüß


----------



## Wüstenhund (28. März 2007)

Hi branderstier,

ich bin leider heute Abend schon verplant. Bobcat und meinereiner wollen aber Samstag ab 13Uhr eine Runde drehen. Und morgen Abend hätte ich auch Zeit für eine Runde durch den AC-Wald...

der Wüstenhund


----------



## branderstier (28. März 2007)

Hi,
muß WE leider arbeiten. Geht erst wieder Sonntag so gegen 10.
Und Tschüß


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

kommenden Samstag möchte ich ganz viele Biker/innen um 11:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt Waldstadion zur Ostersamstag-Tour begrüßen !!
Der gute Boris macht uns den Guide 

Wer ist dabei ?...hier Klicken und eintragen !!

Philip hat letzten Sonntag extra für uns die Trails frei geräumt 






Also bis Samstag !
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Gut schaut's aus.
> Der Termin ist schonmal vorgemerkt...


Und jetzt ist es gebongt...wir kommen ...freu' mich schon !!

Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (3. April 2007)

Schade. Ostern bin ich im MTB-Mittelhessen-Gefilde unterwegs. Ich wünsch Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## PacMan (3. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> kommenden Samstag möchte ich ganz viele Biker/innen um 11:00 Uhr am Treffpunkt Waldstadion zur Ostersamstag-Tour begrüßen !!


Leider lädt zur gleichen Zeit Dieter (alias niki-2) zu einer Tour. 
Aber ich hab quasi das ganze Oster-Wochenende Zeit. Vielleicht können wir uns noch auf 'ne anderen Termin im AC-Wald einigen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (4. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber ich hab quasi das ganze Oster-Wochenende Zeit. Vielleicht können wir uns noch auf 'ne anderen Termin im AC-Wald einigen?


 
Also, ich fahr' an Ostern nur, wenn ich im Wald Eier suchen darf.  

@rpo: Los, versteck' welche!


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Leider lädt zur gleichen Zeit Dieter (alias niki-2) zu einer Tour...


Das weiß ich auch. Aber da bei euch scheinbar niemand in der Lage ist, sich bezgl. Treffpunkt an der legendären WBTS (das hätte sie verdient !!) zu äussern, spare ich mir den Aufwand und die Anfahrt und fahre quasi "vor der Haustüre"


----------



## rpo35 (4. April 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> [email protected]: Los, versteck' welche!


Nix da, jedenfalls nicht im Wald


----------



## bexxx (5. April 2007)

Hi,

faehrt jemand von Euch am Montag eine kleine Runde und hat Lust dabei einem Neuling (und Aachen-unkundigen) etwas die Gegend zu zeigen?

Waere prima 

bexxx


----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2007)

@bexxx: Normaler Weise gerne, aber am Montag bin ich schon verplant. Außerdem kenne ich mich auch noch nicht so gut aus.

@all: Wer hat den morgen Lust auf 'ne Runde ? Ich kann wohl frühestens ab ca. 12:00 Uhr. Hangeweiher wäre als Treffpunkt ideal.

Ralph

Ps: und tragt euch mal fleissig für Samstag ein !!


----------



## PacMan (5. April 2007)

Hey Ralph, ich hab Lust!
Wo ist der Treffpunkt genau? Ist das die Straße "Am Hangeweiher"? Würde wahrscheinlich mit dem Zug anreisen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. April 2007)

Das ist am Kreisverkehr. Wenn du mit dem Zug kommst, kann ich dich auch vom Bahnhof abholen. Schick mir mal eine SMS auf 01749410088. Ich ruf' dich gleich mal an.

Bin jetzt off...

Ralph


----------



## PacMan (6. April 2007)

Na das war doch 'ne tolle Runde mit Ralph über die wahren Dutch Mountains!  Dazu noch bestes Wetter und tolle Trails! Was will man mehr? (Etwas zu Essen bspw...)
Aber so 'nen Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln hatte ich lang nicht mehr! Und das nach gerade mal ca. 44km. Ist eben was anderes als Nordeifel...


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ... Aber so 'nen Muskelkater in den Oberschenkeln hatte ich lang nicht mehr! Und das nach gerade mal ca. 44km. Ist eben was anderes als Nordeifel...


Jaja, die Gegend um's Dreiländereck ist gemein. Nach nicht mal 25km hatten wir bereits 600hm auf der Uhr  Ich schau gleich mal nach den Bildern und nach dem Höhenprofil.

Ralph


----------



## branderstier (6. April 2007)

Hi bexxx,
bin aus Brand u. fahre auch Montag.
Ideal wäre, Treffpunkt zwischen Brand u. Aachener Wald oder Tour in Richtung Eifel so gegen 10.30 Uhr. 
Tourlänge, Tempo u. Streckenprofil kannst du bestimmen

Und Tschüß


----------



## bexxx (6. April 2007)

Hi,



branderstier schrieb:


> bin aus Brand u. fahre auch Montag.
> Ideal wäre, Treffpunkt zwischen Brand u. Aachener Wald oder Tour in Richtung Eifel so gegen 10.30 Uhr.
> Tourlänge, Tempo u. Streckenprofil kannst du bestimmen




Mmh. Wo ist Brand? 

Bitte suche Dir nen Treffpunkt aus, ich wohne in der Naehe vom Klinikum, ein Treffpunkt den ich leicht finden kann waere cool  (sagte ich schon, dass ich mich in Aachen nicht auskenne ?)

Wenn Dir 2-3 Stunden zu wenig sind, kann ich mich auch an geeigneter Stelle absetzen und Du jagst weiter. Ein bischen Wald waere gut, dann kannst Du mich auch gleich in hochrotem Kopf kennen lernen. Es wird meine zweite Fahrt in Aachen *freu* 

Lieben Gruss,
bexxx


----------



## rpo35 (6. April 2007)

Ein perfekter Start ins Osterwochenende war das heute ! Gemeinsam         mit Pascal von den Omerbachern,         machte ich mich auf den Weg zu den "Real Dutch         Mountain". Pascal war diesmal mit dem Zug von Eschweiler         angereist - am HBF in Aachen hab' ich ihn aufgegabelt.



 

 







Weiterlesen und Bilder ?...klick...oben links...
Und morgen wirds noch geiler 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (6. April 2007)

Hi bexxx und Branderstier,

hab auch Lust am Montag zu fahren. Da ich aus Laurensberg und damit noch von hinter dem Klinikum komme  , folgender Vorschlag:

Ich sammle bexxx um 10.00 Uhr am Klinikum (vor dem Haupteingang) ein und um 10.30 Uhr ist dann der eigentliche Treffpunkt z.B. am Hangeweiher (Kreisverkehr) oder vor dem Waldstadion, das liegt ja beides zwischen Brand u. Aachener Wald, suchts euch aus.

Etwa 14.00 Uhr muss ich in Lontzen sein, ich biege dann einfach irgendwann unauffällig ab.

LLG
wp_ac


----------



## bexxx (7. April 2007)

Hi,



wp_ac schrieb:


> Ich sammle bexxx um 10.00 Uhr am Klinikum (vor dem Haupteingang) ein und um 10.30 Uhr ist dann der eigentliche Treffpunkt z.B. am Hangeweiher (Kreisverkehr) oder vor dem Waldstadion, das liegt ja beides zwischen Brand u. Aachener Wald, suchts euch aus.



Perfekt  das Klinikum finde ich einfach. Und dann kann ich auch gleich einen der anderen beiden Treffs sehen, von denen ich schon öfter gelesen habe.

bexxx


----------



## branderstier (7. April 2007)

Hi Leuts,
o.k., damit ist klar. Treffpunkt: 1030 - Eingang Waldstadion.  

Und Tschüß


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. April 2007)

11:00h!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> 11:00h!


Ich denke, er meint Montag. Wir sind heute natürlich um 11:00 am Waldstadion. Ich streife mir jetzt mal meine Klamotten über 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2007)

Bilder und Bericht von heute ist schon online...klick...
Ich hab' ja heute nicht viel geknippst, aber das hier ist mein Favorit:






Morgen ist Ruhe- bzw. Fresstag  und am Montag drehe ich eine schöne Runde alleine mit Jule 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2007)

...gestern flog er noch, heute war er platt


----------



## Boris75 (7. April 2007)

Ja Hut ab, da ist dir ja mochmal ein richtig gutes Foto von mir gelungen.
Das war echt ne geile Runde heute auch wenn das Wetter nicht ganz so schön war.


----------



## rpo35 (7. April 2007)

Ich schicke dir gleich das Original !


----------



## TvS (7. April 2007)

Viele Highlights mitgenommen. Und wenn ich jetzt so in Beine, Rücken, Schultern.. reinhorche, merke ich, das war auch lang genug  

Auf jeden Fall Bescheid sagen, wenn Ihr wieder fahrt!

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Deleted 36013 (8. April 2007)

TvS schrieb:


> Viele Highlights mitgenommen. Und wenn ich jetzt so in Beine, Rücken, Schultern.. reinhorche, merke ich, das war auch lang genug
> 
> Auf jeden Fall Bescheid sagen, wenn Ihr wieder fahrt!
> 
> ...



du bist doch garnicht mit gefahren?!?!


----------



## bobcat (8. April 2007)

doch...wir haben Thomas, der wegen Defekt nicht rechtzeitig am Treffpunkt war, kurz nachdem ihr ausgestiegen seid an der der Toblerone getroffen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2007)

War ne schöne Tour heute. Ich war der Mirco alias Wheeler9990 wenn ihr mich sucht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (9. April 2007)

So...nun endlich zu Hause...
Ja, hat ne Menge Spass gemacht.
@ wheeler  Die Woche habe ich Mittwoch und Donnerstag nachmittags Zeit für Unfug auf diversen Trails. Vielleicht finden sich ja noch andere...


----------



## DH_KERAM (9. April 2007)

Hi, Marek hier alias DH_Keram, war richtig geil heute  vor allem hab ich mal Toblerone gesehen und auch gefahren, also nicht alle aber die milden davon.
Mit Mittwoch muss ich mal gucken muss mir dann mal ein Bike leihen oder so sach aber noch dem Mirko bescheit.

Dann bis dann irgend wann Ciaoi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. April 2007)

Bitte mit "c"  
Ich kann mich nicht mit "k" sehen


----------



## ManuelAC (10. April 2007)

Ostermontag war seehr schön mit Euch. 
Vielleicht treffen wir und Mittwoch abend zu einer Feierabendtour (FAT)?! 
Wetter soll ja sommerlich werden.

Grüße 
Sebastian

(ManuelAC)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. April 2007)

siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4329

Eventuell ne Stunde später. Treffpunkt können wir auch verlegen, wenn jemand das nicht kennt.


----------



## bobcat (10. April 2007)

...kann morgen nicht dabeisein. Auto ist in der Werkstatt und erstmal bis Mausbach radeln ist eher was fürs Wochenende.
Vielleicht besteht ja Interesse an einer Tour am Samstag oder Sontag.
Euch viel Spass morgen

Thomas

@ Manuel AC morgen Feierabendtour ist eine gute Idee
vielleicht hat der Wüstenhund ja auch Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. April 2007)

Samstag wollte ich Zweifall-Raffelsbrand-Roegtgen-Rott-Mulartshütte-Zweifall oder so fahren: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4330


----------



## wp_ac (10. April 2007)

Die Tour am Montag war klasse. Ich hab nette Leute kennen gelernt und sehe den Aachener Wald nun mit ganz anderen Augen. V.a. der zweite Teil hatte es in sich !  

Demnächst wieder !


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. April 2007)

Der durchgestrichene Mensch, der die zwei Reifen ohne Speichen festklemmt ist gut zu sehen


----------



## branderstier (12. April 2007)

Hi,
wann willst du Samstag los?
Gruß Peter


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. April 2007)

Mir egal, so gegen 10:30 dachte ich.


----------



## bexxx (13. April 2007)

Faehrt jemand dieses WE (Sa/So) in der Gegend des Aachener Waldes?

War gestern alleine los, habe mich aber verfahren. So eine Karte ist echt nur gut, wenn man den eigenen Standort kennt 

bexxx


----------



## branderstier (13. April 2007)

Hi Mirco,
hört sich gut an. Bringe noch Biker mit, wir treffen uns in Brand um 10.00. Könnten das also schaffen. Bleiben also wie du im LMB geschrieben hast bei 11.00, Zweifal, Parkplatz-Solchbachtal, aber an der Straße, nicht am Restaurant oder?? - sonst kurze Info bitte.
Und Tschüß


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. April 2007)

OK, 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz an der Strasse. Bis dann.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2007)

Spontane Runde mit dem Nichtslutz und mir heute 17:00 ab Hangeweiher. Wir fahren pünktlich ab !!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. April 2007)

da müssen normale Leute noch arbeiten!!! *grummel*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (17. April 2007)

boa, hab ich dicke Beine....danke Ralph!


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2007)

Nichts zu danken Lutz, ich auch  Hab' mir eben eine riesen Portion Gyros mit Fritten reingedrückt 
Näh wat is dat für ein schöner Wald 

Bilder und so später !
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2007)

Sooo...Bericht und Bilder von heute...klick...





Jetzt geh' ich pennen 
Ralph


----------



## bobcat (21. April 2007)

Wer fährt denn morgen in Eupen?


----------



## justfake (21. April 2007)

tachchen leute,
bin heute hier im forum angekommen und habe mir hier mal einige seiten durchgelesen. allerdings stelle ich mir noch eins zwei fragen.

in ersten linie frage ich mich wieso ihr gerne mtb fahrt? eher um des fahrens willen oder eher nach dem motto "ich muss leider erst hoch um runter zu kommen"? 

wenns das zweite ist, werde ich mich in drei vier wochen auch mal blicken lassen. bin vor ein paar tagen das erste mal gefahren und brauche noch etwas training in sachen kondition. bergab sehe ich zwar in den meisten fällen weniger das problem, aber bergauf eben 

nun gut, schön zu wissen, dass hier so viele sind und ich würde mal sagen, bis demnächst mal

gruß

justfake


----------



## PacMan (21. April 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Wer fährt denn morgen in Eupen?


Die Ombas! Siehe dieser Thread oder hier im LMB.


----------



## branderstier (22. April 2007)

iiiiiisch


----------



## bobcat (22. April 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Die Ombas! Siehe dieser Thread oder hier im LMB.




Ihr mit euren unchristlichen Zeiten.
Um Sieben stehe ich auf.
Ich bin gegen 11°° auf die 60km Runde gegangen....da war kaum noch was los. Bei der Trockenheit und dem Staub war das wohl auch gut so.


----------



## rpo35 (23. April 2007)

Nabend,

@Nichtslutz: Bin dir ja noch ein Bildchen schuldig:





Sieht etwas chaotisch aus, aber die Wege kreuzen sich halt einige Male...
Schick' mir doch mal bitte 'ne PM mit deiner Festnetznr. - würde dich gerne morgen Abend mal anrufen !

@all: War am WE mit Jule und Wüstenhund in der Gegend um Wetzlar (Mittelhessen) Biken. Sehr feine Gegend ...mehr dazu später !

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2007)

Oh mann...gleich 2 Geburtstage und keiner merkt was 
Alles jute an die Geburtstagskinder steve und Nichtslutz !!!!!!!! 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (24. April 2007)

Von mir auch alles Gute! Wo steigt die Party?


----------



## Jule (24. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oh mann...gleich 2 Geburtstage und keiner merkt was


 
Uuuuups  ...
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die Geburtstagskinder!




@Hund: Und, fahr'n wir gleich?


----------



## Wüstenhund (24. April 2007)

Ich schon = Wenn ich Euch telefonisch noch erreiche...


----------



## rpo35 (25. April 2007)

Schon vor Wochen erhielten wir von unserem Exil-Giessener Sven die         Einladung zur Teilnahme an einer CTF in seiner         alten Heimat. Dass die CTF abgesagt wurde, hat uns nicht weiter gestört         - bei diesem genialen Wetter sind wir trotzdem los und hatten Spaß ohne         Ende bei 2 wunderschönen Touren in der Gegend um Giessen und Wetzlar!


 







Weiterlesen und mehr Bilder?...klick...

@Wüstenhund: Wäre schön, wenn du das hier oder direkt den Bericht auf meiner Seite bei euch in dem Fred verlinken könntest 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (25. April 2007)

Schöner Bericht - macht echt neidisch! Und ein geiler Schnappschuss!  Zum Glück ist ihm ja nicht viel passiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lahnbiker (25. April 2007)

Na, danke!
Gehts nicht noch größer?  

Wie es so geht, mit Kamera gehts schief.... Und natürlich gibbets auch noch nen Frontfoto.
Aber der Schnappschuß ist echt gut, gibt dem Ganzen mehr Action bzw. Tempo wie es dann hatte. Wenn ich letzteres doch mal gehabt hätte... 

@rpo35: Schöne Bilder von den Touren.

Gruß mykel


----------



## Rieke (25. April 2007)

Hallo zusammen...

auch wenn wir (meine Wenigkeit und der [email protected]) in den letzten Wochen eher im KFL mitgefahren sind, wollten wir am Samstag ne Tour hier in Aachen machen.
Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen und eventuell sogar Lust, den Guide zu übernehmen- für uns wäre der Vormittag am besten- so zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr?

Würd mich auf jeden Fall freuen  

LG Rieke


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2007)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Na, danke!
> Gehts nicht noch größer?  [email protected]: Schöne Bilder von den Touren...


Ich war's nicht, ich war's nicht ...zumindest hast du deinen Gästen richtig was geboten ...und danke für die Blumen. Ja so 'ne Cam im Halfter ist schon was feines.



Rieke schrieb:


> ...Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen und eventuell sogar Lust, den Guide zu übernehmen- für uns wäre der Vormittag am besten- so zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr?...


Ich könnte schon, aber wir müssten dann schon um 9:30 starten und länger als 3 Stunden kann ich leider nicht. Wenn das ok ist bitte melden. Jule ist leider nicht da. Besser wäre sogar 9:00 Uhr.

Ich war heute mit dem Nichtslutz beim Unibiken dabei. War soweit ganz lustig, bis wir genau den Lutz und noch 1-3 Biker/innen verloren haben. Ich bin dann aus Zeitgründen abgebogen und hab' noch den Bahntrail mitgenommen und bin dann über Entenpfuhl, Pelzerturm, Siebenpfade usw... wieder zurück. Am Pilgerweg hat's übrigens gebrannt. Als ich da vorbei kam,  hatte die Feuerwehr aber bereits alles im Griff.
Die Trail sind schon fast zu trocken jetzt - kein Grip mehr...

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. April 2007)

*Und jetzt noch eine Ankündigung:
*
Der Nichtslutz verabschiedet sich Ende Mai für ein paar Jahre aus dem schönen Aachen und geht nach Minnesota!
Dieser Abschied soll am 16.05. mit einer schönen Tour in unsererm Revier und Ausklang bei mir im Hof gefeiert werden.
Alle, die schon einmal bei einer Tour mit ihm oder mir dabei waren, sind herzlich eingeladen.
Für Getränke (Sprudel, Pilz und Kölsch) ist gesorgt. Was das Essen angeht: wir könnten z.b. Pizza ordern, die aber jeder selbst bezahlen müsste.

Start ist um 17:30 Uhr am Hangeweiher!!

Bei Interesse bitte hier eintragen!
Fragen und Info's hier im Fred...und tragt euch bitte zeitig ein, damit wir abschätzen können, was wir an Getränken wir benötigen!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Nichtslutz (26. April 2007)

Ich freu mich wirklich, dass der Ralph sowas für mich anleiert!!!!
heul: )

Danke Ralph!!!!!

p.s.: Tennessee


----------



## wp_ac (26. April 2007)

Rieke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen...
> 
> .. Hat jemand Lust mitzukommen und eventuell sogar Lust, den Guide zu übernehmen- für uns wäre der Vormittag am besten- so zwischen 10 und 14 Uhr? ..



Die Uhrzeit passt mir gut.  Ich fahre gerne mit. Wo ist der Treffpunkt ? Da ich von Laurensberg komme, wäre Klinikum oder Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher gut.

LG
wp_ac


----------



## PacMan (26. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Der Nichtslutz verabschiedet sich Ende Mai ...


Auch (oder gerade weil) ich den Nichtslutz bisher noch nicht kennen lernen durfte, bin ich bei der Abschiedstour gerne dabei!


----------



## Rieke (27. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich könnte schon, aber wir müssten dann schon um 9:30 starten und länger als 3 Stunden kann ich leider nicht. Wenn das ok ist bitte melden. Jule ist leider nicht da. Besser wäre sogar 9:00 Uhr.



HI Ralph,

klasse!
Kann leider den Flo nicht überreden, schon die 9.00 Uhr Variante zu nehmen- ist seine persönliche Tiefschlafzeit  Aber wenn 9.30 noch hinkommt bei Dir, würd ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns am Hangweiher-Kreisel treffen...

Will denn noch einer [email protected] wp_ac: passt Dir auch die frühe Zeit?

LG Rieke


----------



## bobcat (27. April 2007)

9:30 Hangeweiler würde mir passen...


----------



## Jule (27. April 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Alle, die schon einmal bei einer Tour mit ihm oder mir dabei waren, sind herzlich eingeladen.


Yipiiieh, ich bin eingeladen... 



rpo35 schrieb:


> Für Getränke (Sprudel, Pilz und Kölsch) ist gesorgt.


Gibt es Pilzpfanne?    


Ich freu' mich.
Jule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> p.s.: Tennessee





wp_ac schrieb:


> ...Da ich von Laurensberg komme, wäre Klinikum oder Kreisverkehr Hangeweiher gut.


Also 9:30 Hangeweiher...


Rieke schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn 9.30 noch hinkommt bei Dir, würd ich vorschlagen, dass wir uns am Hangweiher-Kreisel treffen...


Wenn bobcat dabei ist, kann ich ja zur Not abbiegen. Er kennt sich ja bestens aus.


Jule schrieb:


> ...Gibt es Pilzpfanne?    ...


Na warte


----------



## bobcat (27. April 2007)

Wer kommt denn nun...
9:30 Hangeweiler


----------



## wp_ac (27. April 2007)

Rieke schrieb:


> Will denn noch einer [email protected] wp_ac: passt Dir auch die frühe Zeit?
> 
> LG Rieke



Padeproblem - dann bind ich mir ein Brötchen hinten aufs Rad  

Also 9:30 Hangeweiher...


LG
Waldemar


----------



## bobcat (27. April 2007)

Also, ich bin dann auch 9:30 da!


----------



## Jule (27. April 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Wer kommt denn nun...



Rieke
Flo 
Waldemar
Ralph
Thomas

... und ich kann nicht...
Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß im Revier!

Wir waren grade noch im Wald.....Staub schlucken.


----------



## Boris75 (27. April 2007)

Ich komm auch zum Hangeweiher morgen. Stehe aber als Guido nicht zur Verfügung. Will mich auch mal überraschen lassen!


----------



## rpo35 (27. April 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Ich komm auch zum Hangeweiher morgen. Stehe aber als Guido nicht zur Verfügung. Will mich auch mal überraschen lassen!


Na du bist lustig ...ich wollte eigentlich so ziemlich deine Standardrunde fahren. Die Trails oben bei Siebenweg werde ich allerdings meiden...alles im Eimer. Und evtl. muß ich mich halt etwas früher ausklinken.
Mal sehen, wird schon gehen 

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Ich hab's mir überlegt...wir fahren ziemlich direkt Richtung Dreiländerpunkt und 'ne Schleife durch die echten Dutch Mountain. Danach muß dann jemand übernehmen und ich hab' weniger Zeitdruck.


----------



## ManuelAC (27. April 2007)

Ich komme auch mit!
Hoffentlich laßt Ihr mich leben  

Freu mich schon...!


----------



## Dr. Faust (28. April 2007)

Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich eine richtig gute Karte vom Aachener Wald? Vielleicht sogar mit ein wenig NL und B?
Ich habe die "Wanderkarte NR. 1 des Eifelvereins", "Aachen, Eschweiler, Stolberg" in 1:25.000, aber so wirklich prickelnd ist die nicht. 
Es muss doch so was wie DIE Karte fürs Biken geben.
Gruß,
Steffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ManuelAC (28. April 2007)

Ihr seid Spitze Jungs und Mädel!
Eine schöne Tour war das heute! Die Holland-Waldwege waren mir neu und im Aachener Stadtwald gabs auch wieder was Neues zu entdecken.

Bis demnächst und schönes Wochenende.

Sebastian
ManuelAC


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2007)

Dr. Faust schrieb:


> Sagt mal, gibt es eigentlich eine richtig gute Karte vom Aachener Wald?...


Hab' ich, aber nur für den PC 


ManuelAC schrieb:


> Ihr seid Spitze Jungs und Mädel!
> Eine schöne Tour war das heute!...


So isses! Mir hat's auch gefallen. Dadurch, dass Thomas sich beim guiden noch eingebunden hat, ist die Tour noch interessanter geworden - merci 
Bilder gibt's erst später, evtl. auch erst morgen.

Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (28. April 2007)

Das war eine tolle Runde heute ! V.a. der östliche Teil (Schimperbos heißt das auf meiner Karte, östlich der Straße Vaals-Gemmenich) war für mich ganz neu. 







Interessant und abwechslungsreich.   

Bis bald und und schönes WE !

LG Waldemar


----------



## rpo35 (28. April 2007)

@Waldemar: Das ist mal ein klasse Foto !! Krieg ich jetzt 'ne Mail ?


----------



## bobcat (28. April 2007)

Leute...das hat wieder richtig Spass gemacht!

Kompliment an die Frauenpower heute


----------



## Flow#33 (28. April 2007)

Ganz schnell noch von mir (muss ja morgen früh arbeiten  ): War eine super Tour mit netten Leuten und tollen Trails! Ich freue mich schon auf eine Wiederholung bei hoffentlich ähnlichem Wetter.  

Und vielleicht kann dann ja auch die Jule mal... Immer schön Salz in die Wunde  .

Bin schon gespannt auf die Fotos...

Bis denne
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (29. April 2007)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> Bin schon gespannt auf die Fotos...


Jaja...is ja gut 
Hab' noch auf die Bilder von Waldemar gewartet, damit ich wenigstens einmal auch drauf bin. Kann mich nur wiederholen - mir hat's riesig Spaß gemacht mit euch und ich freue mich schon auf's nächste Mal !!
Bericht und Bilder (nette Sachen dabei *g*) findet ihr hier - Originale gibt's auf Anfrage.
Mein Favorit (schimpft nicht...mal wieder Boris ;-)





...und was die von Thomas angesprochene Frauenpower angeht, kann ich auch nur den Hut ziehen !!

Also, bis zur nächsten Tour!
Ralph


----------



## Rieke (29. April 2007)

Danke Jungs 
Die Tour war einfach klasse!
Mir hat es erstens ziemlich viel Spaß mit euch gemacht und bin zweitens mittlerweile ganz verlegen bei den vielen Komplimenten... 
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Tour mit euch.

LG Rieke


----------



## rpo35 (29. April 2007)

Rieke schrieb:


> ...Mir hat es erstens ziemlich viel Spaß mit euch gemacht und bin zweitens mittlerweile ganz verlegen bei den vielen Komplimenten... ...


Die Komplimente hat Jule auch gelesen und was ist das Ergebnis? Eine Temporunde mit 'nem 19,5er Schnitt durch den Stadtwald 
Tja, Frauenpower halt 
Morgen fahren wir eine ganz große Runde bis Einruhr und wieder zurück!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2007)

Nabend,

kurzfristige Tour für schnelle Techniker...schnell & schwer 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bobcat (30. April 2007)

Schade...das passt nicht. Muss um 12°° wieder zu Hause sein.


----------



## rpo35 (30. April 2007)

Tut mir leid, aber früher will ich morgen nicht weg.
Bin eben erst mit Jule von einer großen Runde zurück...über 120km warn's 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Georges(LUX) (1. Mai 2007)

ich muss mich schweren Herzens von der Nixlutz-Abschiedsfahrt abmelden. Hab mir heute oben im Bahntreil das Schlüsselbein beim letzten Drop oder wie das Dingen auch immer heisst gebrochen....Mtittwoch ist OP un meine Bika-Saison ist wohl gelaufen bevor sie richtig angefangen hat. Könnte kotzen....
Viel Spass euch schon mal


----------



## Nichtslutz (1. Mai 2007)

!!!!!!Mann, Mann, gute Besserung Georges!!!!!!








p.s.: Heute kann ich nicht....
p.p.s.: 120 Km?! 19,5er Schnitt?! Ab zur Dopingkontrolle, alle beide!


----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...19,5er Schnitt?! Ab zur Dopingkontrolle, alle beide!


16,5...du bist im falschen Film. Wie war das mit Minnesota ? 
Wir müssen mal ein bisschen Werbung für die Tour machen. @Georges(LUX): Gute Besserung !!

Ralph


----------



## five40 (1. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

auch von mir gute Besserung Georges.



rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> kurzfristige Tour für schnelle Techniker...schnell & schwer
> 
> ...



Schwere Trails im Dreiländereck? Die nächsten kenne ich erst im Rurtal, da geht es auch gleich hin. Trotzdem muss ich auch mal mit dem Ralph eine Runde durch den AC-Wald fahren.

Gruß,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Mai 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> ...Schwere Trails im Dreiländereck?...


Die Schwierigkeit kommt mit der Schnelligkeit - schon mal mit Vollgas den Grenzweg HOCHgefahren ?  Im Rurtal waren Jule und ich gestern.
Am 16.5. solltest du dabei sein. Wird allerdings eher locker und gemütlich!

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2007)

@Lutz: Kennst du KampfkazzZ ?

Grüße
Ralph

Ps: Hab' das mit dem Rechner verpeilt


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Lutz: Kennst du KampfkazzZ ?
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph
> ...



Ja klar, ist der Gunnar!

Grüße vom Loz, der 13,72 reicher ist jetzt


----------



## rpo35 (2. Mai 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...Grüße vom Loz, der 13,72 reicher ist jetzt


----------



## Nichtslutz (2. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


>



Hehe, besser als n schmutziger Stock ins Auge!


----------



## five40 (2. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Die Schwierigkeit kommt mit der Schnelligkeit - schon mal mit Vollgas den Grenzweg HOCHgefahren ?  ...
> Ralph



Ich glaub das war von mir ein Mißverständnis, ich bezog mich auf bergrunter.

Trag mich gleich ein für die Nichtslutz-Abschiedstour.

Gruß,
jens


----------



## bobcat (3. Mai 2007)

So liebe Leute...
ich habe noch mal ein paar neue Trails und Wege etwas tiefer in den holländischen Bergwäldern   erfahren. Schöne Sachen dabei.
Außerdem gibt es da eine Eisdiele auf einem Bauernhof...da gibts spitzen Eis aus eigener Herstellung...frische Milch und frische Früchte  

Die Tour wäre dann so 3-4 Stunden, Waldwege und Trails.
Wer hätte denn Samstags Interesse?
Uhrzeit 11°° oder so...

Thomas


----------



## mg! (3. Mai 2007)

also wenns Samstag nicht zu umfangreich oder zu schnell wird, wäre ich da durchaus interessiert ...


----------



## bobcat (3. Mai 2007)

tja...3-4 Stunden...mittleres Tempo...vielleicht 45-60 km
kommt ja auch immer drauf an wer so mitfährt.
Irgendwann sind wir denn ja auch wieder im Aachener Wald...
wer dann genug hat radelt nach Hause...wer nicht der fährt halt noch den Grenzweg hoch....das ist ja das schöne hier in der Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

Samstags wäre ich auch dabei.

Ich habe gerade im LMB gelesen, dass der mtb-guide-eifel.de am Samstag eine Tour ab Roetgen anbietet mit den schönsten Trails im Venn. Weiß jemand genaueres?

Gruß,
jens


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Ich glaub das war von mir ein Mißverständnis, ich bezog mich auf bergrunter.
> 
> Trag mich gleich ein für die Nichtslutz-Abschiedstour...


Naja, viele Trails im Stadtwald sind für "Normalsterbliche" durchaus als schwer einzustufen.
Schön, dass du am 16. dabei bist!



bobcat schrieb:


> ... Wer hätte denn Samstags Interesse?
> Uhrzeit 11°° oder so...


Bin dabei und 11 ist perfekt! Trägst du was ein?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bobcat (3. Mai 2007)

ok...dann 11°° Samstags Hangeweiler...trage ich später ein.

@ Ralph :  auf der Tour gibts auch was echt kurioses    für den Fotoapparat


----------



## Wüstenhund (3. Mai 2007)

Jo, dann würde ich doch auch mitkommen... habe allerdings um 16/17Uhr eine Verabredung... bis dahin müsste ich wieder im Land sein


----------



## rpo35 (3. Mai 2007)

Ich fahre nicht nach Bawü und komme nicht zum Hangeweiler...fahre aber trotzdem mit 

Ps: Und die PLZ ist 52064


----------



## Copic (3. Mai 2007)

Hallo. Entschuldigt, aber ich nutze diesen "Heimatthread" um ich mal kurz vorzustellen. Meine Name ist Peter, ich studiere hier in Aachen Design und komme ursprünglich aus Daun. Leider war ich jahrelang ohne MTB, was einerseits schlechte Kondition und andererseits letztes WE zu verfahrern auf dem Lieserpfad geführt hat (
Um den Stadtwald, die Dutch Mountains etc. kennenzulernen werde ich sicherlich mal bei dem ein oder anderen Termin auftauchen, aber habt diese Saison bitte noch etwas Mitleid ;o)
Ride on,
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (3. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich fahre nicht nach Bawü und komme nicht zum Hangeweiler...fahre aber trotzdem mit
> 
> Ps: Und die PLZ ist 52064



3 Fehler...nicht schlecht.  

Jetzt passt es aber


----------



## mg! (3. Mai 2007)

werde mich dann auch mal anschließen - mal sehen wie lange ich durchhalte ...


----------



## Jule (4. Mai 2007)

Copic schrieb:


> Hallo. Entschuldigt, aber ich nutze diesen "Heimatthread" um ich mal kurz vorzustellen. Meine Name ist Peter, ich studiere hier in Aachen Design....


Ahhhhh, noch ein "Künstler"   ....genau wie unser Wüstenhund



Copic schrieb:


> Um den Stadtwald, die Dutch Mountains etc. kennenzulernen werde ich sicherlich mal bei dem ein oder anderen Termin auftauchen, aber habt diese Saison bitte noch etwas Mitleid ;o)


Na dann mal "Herzlich Willkommen im Revier"!

Jule.

P.S.: Ach, und Mitleid jibbet nisch!


----------



## Wüstenhund (4. Mai 2007)

@Copic. Ich hoffe mal du hinterlässt keine unliebsamen Spuren wie die gleichnamigen Marker und statt dessen nur Reifenabdrücke im Aachener Wald Boden  

Willkommen an Board!

Okay, schaut ja so aus als gäbe es morgen wieder ein lockeres Grüppchen. Fein


----------



## phi-lip (4. Mai 2007)

So,
bin morgen auch mit am Start. Bringe noch einen Bekannten mit.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2007)

Schön, dass sich wieder ein paar für morgen einklinken 
Meine Ersatzgabel ist jetzt übrigens auch endlich drin. Bergauf wird mir die Fox sicher fehlen 

Also bis morgen
Ralph


----------



## TvS (4. Mai 2007)

Hi,

war gerade im Wald unterwegs und da waren sie gerade mit Aufbauten hierfür beschäftigt: http://www.interimsport.nl/fietschallenge/

Hatte ich gar nichts von gehört. Falls morgen jemand Lust hat, mehr zu machen... 

..wollte ich nur mal in die Runde posten.

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bobcat (5. Mai 2007)

Das wird ja ein Spass...
Nach groben Studium des Streckenverlaufs (nicht so gut auf der Karte zu erkennen) sind einige Teilstücke mit meiner geplanten Route identisch.
Ich denke aber mal, dass es nur die Waldautobahnstücke sind.
Wir werden sehen...auf jeden Fall gibts bei uns keine 20   Startgebühr.


----------



## kinschman (5. Mai 2007)

hallo zusammen,
hab mich jetzt auch mal spontaner-weise eingetragen 
ich hoffe das ich den treffpunkt gut finde bzw. tomtom den findet 

is das der kreisverkehr wo sich u.a. goethestr. und herman-löns-allee treffen ???

gruss lewin


----------



## bobcat (5. Mai 2007)

Genau der


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

Huhu,

war eine richtig feine Runde mit euch !! 
Werde später mal die Daten auswerten und schauen, ob ein paar gut Fotos dabei sind.

Achja: Wäre schön, den ein oder anderen der heutigen Tour auch am 16. bei der Nichtslutz Abschiedstour dabei zu haben 

Ralph


----------



## lenchen (5. Mai 2007)

Hey,
klingt ja alles beneidenswert...und ich hab den Tag nur rumgetrödelt ;-( . Morgen geht es dann aber ab an die Ahr . Arbeite seit einem Monat in Aachen und habe schon festgestellt, dass es ja MTB technisch tolle Möglichkeiten gibt. Würde gern noch mehr davon und auch noch mehr Leute kennenlernen,  hab es bislang nur bis in den Stadwald geschafft Fahrt ihr auch mal unter der Woche? 

LG Lena


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

Hi Lena,

herzlich willkommen hier im Aachen-Fred! Jule und ich fahren auch schon mal in der Woche so ab 18:00 Uhr. Schau einfach regelmässig hier vorbei - wir melden uns rechtzeitig.

Ralph


----------



## lenchen (5. Mai 2007)

Hey super bin schon sehr gespannt. Bis bald! LG Lena


----------



## wp_ac (5. Mai 2007)

Leute, das war SPITZE heute  . 

Strecke  , Mitfahrer  , Wetter   und jede Menge Highlights  .













Und jetzt: Ich möchte diesen Teppich nicht kaufen !


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand 'nen Link zu irgend einer Freeware posten, mit der ich TRK-Dateien in KML für Google Earth konvertieren kann ?


----------



## bobcat (5. Mai 2007)

wp_ac schrieb:


> Leute, das SPITZE heute  .
> 
> Strecke  , Mitfahrer  , Wetter   und jede Menge Highlights  .



Dito


----------



## reigi (5. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Kann mir vielleicht mal jemand 'nen Link zu irgend einer Freeware posten, mit der ich TRK-Dateien in KML für Google Earth konvertieren kann ?



Hey Ralph,

hast du mal www.gpsvisualizer.com probiert. Hab gerade keine .trk-Datei hier, sonst hätte ich's versucht.

reigi


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

reigi schrieb:


> Hey Ralph,
> 
> hast du mal www.gpsvisualizer.com probiert. Hab gerade keine .trk-Datei hier, sonst hätte ich's versucht.
> 
> reigi


Hi reigi,

hab' jetzt schon trk und txt probiert - gehen beide nicht !?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## reigi (5. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hi reigi,
> 
> hab' jetzt schon trk und txt probiert - gehen beide nicht !?



Und wie sieht's mit GPSBabel aus?

reigi


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

reigi schrieb:


> Und wie sieht's mit GPSBabel aus?
> 
> reigi


Danke reigi, ich wühl mich später mal durch. Ich kümmer mich jetzt mal um die Bilder von heute.

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

So, hab' eben noch schnell 2 Touren auf meiner Heimseite verewigt (auch die von heute)...klick...
Mein absoluter Favorit (Bilder) von heute - Sven, meine neue stylische Helmverlängerung *g*...





Grüße
Ralph


----------



## cyberp (5. Mai 2007)

Du kannst mir den Track gerne per E-Mail schicken. Bekommst dann eine KML Datei zurück


----------



## rpo35 (5. Mai 2007)

cyberp schrieb:


> Du kannst mir den Track gerne per E-Mail schicken. Bekommst dann eine KML Datei zurück


Mail ist raus...da bin ich mal gespannt. Hab's dir schon geschrieben - ich lande immer im Wasser


----------



## bobcat (6. Mai 2007)

Tolle Bilder...doch die "Eisdiele" war bei  Eperheide.
Vijlen liegt in der Nähe von Vaals.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Tolle Bilder...doch die "Eisdiele" war bei  Eperheide.
> Vijlen liegt in der Nähe von Vaals.


So weit weg von Vaals ist das doch alles nicht *g*...hab's jetzt ausgebessert. Christian hat mir den Track für Google Earth konvertiert - die Eisdiele war auf der belgischen Seite.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (6. Mai 2007)

Das ist ne tolle Idee, den Track komplett in einem GE-Bild darzustellen und hier zu veröffentlichen.

 Waldemar


----------



## Wüstenhund (6. Mai 2007)

@Ralph coole Fotos... mein Kettenriss fehlt aber 

War eine sehr schöne Tour gestern. Ich merk` die Höhenmeter heute auf jeden Fall in den Beinen. Schade, dass ich schon so früh weg musste. Den Eisenbahntrail wäre ich von ganz oben mal gerne mitgefahren um die Reba zu testen  ...aber dann hätte das mit der Verabredung gar nicht mehr geklappt und immerhin bin ich ja noch 7km ums Wurmtal gelaufen


----------



## rpo35 (6. Mai 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ...mein Kettenriss fehlt aber ...


Ich dachte, die Veröffentlichung deiner 2 Pannen reicht dir 
War mit Jule eben noch für knappe 2 Stündchen im Wald...jetzt geht's zum Kuchenessen 

Ralph


----------



## c_w (6. Mai 2007)

War auf jeden Fall eine sehr nette Tour, gestern. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht!
Ich muss allerdings sagen, als Henning, Philipp und ich uns dann an der Lütticher verabschiedet haben, da war mein Akku auch def. leer. Da ging nix mehr.

thomas - aka das-alte-gelb-rote-Raleigh


----------



## Derk (7. Mai 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe da mal eine Frage an die  Fans elektronischen Kartenwerks / Touren per GPS-Leitung unter Euch.  Gibt es nach Eurem Wissen so etwas magicmaps-ähnliches für Ostbelgien bzw. Ostniederlande , was wäre ggf. empfehlenswert ?

Gruß
Derk


----------



## Deleted 18539 (9. Mai 2007)

Derk schrieb:


> Gibt es nach Eurem Wissen so etwas magicmaps-ähnliches für Ostbelgien bzw. Ostniederlande


Hi Derk,

Belgien ToPo

Bei mir funzt die super 

VG


----------



## n00ty (9. Mai 2007)

Sodele, dann meld ich mich doch glatt auch mal hier....bin 17 und wollt mal anfragen ob mich am Samstag vllt irgendwer/welche von euch lieben leutz mitnehmen würd auf ne Runde biken....
Fahre sonst, wenn ich in Aachen bin, mit mäxxx und bin aus zufall dann auch schonmal mitem Lutz gefahren...
So vom Fahrstil her ist es mehr so gemütlich bergauf und dann schön flott runter  wobei ich Sprünge und so noch eher skeptisch am üben bin  (komm toblerone halt ohne absteigen oder probleme runter)

Gruß Henry


----------



## rpo35 (9. Mai 2007)

Hi Henry,

also ich kann Samstag leider nicht, aber da wird sich sicher noch jemand finden 
Ich mach' aber schnell noch mal bissl Werbung für die Lutz-Runde - denkt bitte dran, dass ich spätestens Montag die Getränke und Sitzgelegenheiten buchen müßte.
Übrigens wäre ich glatt dafür, wenn der Lutz die Tour guided...was sagt ihr ?

Ralph

Ps: Hoffentlich wird das Wetter was besser


----------



## PacMan (9. Mai 2007)

Hey Ralph, die "Lutz-Runde" hatte ich schon wieder total vergessen! Deswegen hatte ich im Omerbach-Thread auch so irritiert auf deinen Vorschlag mit dem 16. reagiert. Das kommt davon, wenn man sich schon Wochen vorher für 'ne Tour einträgt! Ich finde, man sollte das LMB mal mit 'ner Erinnerungs-Funktion ausstatten: "Achtung: in zwei Tagen fahren Sie bei folgender Tour mit: ..."


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (10. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hi Henry,
> 
> also ich kann Samstag leider nicht, aber da wird sich sicher noch jemand finden
> Ich mach' aber schnell noch mal bissl Werbung für die Lutz-Runde - denkt bitte dran, dass ich spätestens Montag die Getränke und Sitzgelegenheiten buchen müßte.
> ...



 hehe...und mich fragt mal wieder keiner...
Neeee, läuft, kannsch machen.

Grüße vom Nichtslutz, der jetzt wirklich nur noch 2 Wochen hat.....


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> hehe...und mich fragt mal wieder keiner...


Ihr bist auch du


----------



## Nichtslutz (10. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ihr bist auch du



(.....insgeheim hatte ich gehofft mit "Ihr" wäre nur ich gemeint....)  

Seine Eingebildetheit grüßt noch den Ralph, die Jule und den Rest des Forums!


----------



## rpo35 (10. Mai 2007)

Hey, nicht austicken auf die letzten Tage 


Nichtslutz schrieb:


> (.....insgeheim hatte ich gehofft mit "Ihr" wäre nur ich gemeint....)
> 
> Seine Eingebildetheit grüßt noch den Ralph, die Jule und den Rest des Forums!


----------



## n00ty (10. Mai 2007)

und wie schauts aus? irgendwer bock?


----------



## Wüstenhund (14. Mai 2007)

Salve. Ich kann am Mittwoch bei Lutz' Abschiedstour leider nicht mitfahren. Meine neue Hinterradbremse ist immer noch nicht da, aber das Rad ist ansonsten schon komplett umgebaut. Mit dem Trekkingbike könnte der ein oder andere Trail doch etwas schwierig werden


----------



## rpo35 (14. Mai 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Salve. Ich kann am Mittwoch bei Lutz' Abschiedstour leider nicht mitfahren...


Tja, hättest doch besser noch ein bisschen gewartet 
Dann komm wenigstens ab ca. 20:30 Uhr auf ein Bier vorbei !

Grüße
Ralph

Ps1: Gestern endlich noch mal 'nen nassen Hintern gekriegt 
Ps2: An alle Mitfahrer: Packt 'ne Regenjacke für danach ein *g*


----------



## Wüstenhund (14. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tja, hättest doch besser noch ein bisschen gewartet



Ging nicht. Ich hab rausbekommen warum ich unter anderem die Platten hatte: Ich hab die Bremsflanken der Hinterradfelge durchgebremst und die Felge "richtig" platt gefahren  Die Laufräder wandern nur noch in den Müll und an kein Rad mehr.... abgesehen davon kann ich ja am Mittwoch mit reiner Vorderradbremse zu Euch rollen - das Bike schaut super genial aus und ich freu mich schon tierisch auf`s fahren damit!


----------



## Frapp (15. Mai 2007)

hallo alle zusammen, 

Bin auch neu hier! Dann stell ich mir mal kurz vor..
Ich bin Ruud Rademakers, komm aus Holland, aber studier und wohn hier in aachen.. 
Ich fahr Cannondale Prophet, und damit so ne art-Freeride-Cross Country..
Wass ich genre wissen will ist ob hier noch mehr leute sind die nicht so berg auf orientiert sind, aber mehr berg auf??
Hoffe von euch zu hören..
grüsse Ruud


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (15. Mai 2007)

@Ruud  Es gibt hier auch ein paar Downhiller, aber die meisten sind eher Touren-/Marathon Biker. Das sollte Dich aber nicht daran hindern mal mit uns zu fahren! 

Wenn Du Downhiller suchst, dann frag mal bei den Leuten vom RWTH Sport unter http://mtb-aachen.de/ ... da waren die letzten Jahre immer ein paar dabei.

Gruß
Sven


----------



## Jule (15. Mai 2007)

Frapp schrieb:


> Wass ich genre wissen will ist ob hier noch mehr leute sind die nicht so berg auf orientiert sind, aber mehr berg auf??


 
Hä?????
Das versteh' ich nicht.
Ich sag' trotzdem mal "Hallo".  

Jule. *bergauforientiert*


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2007)

Frapp schrieb:


> ...die nicht so *berg auf* orientiert sind, aber mehr *berg auf*??...


?...wat denn nu? 
Egal...es gibt 3 Sorten Biker/innen:
1. Rauf und runter schlecht
2. Rauf langsam runter schnell
3. Rauf schnell runter langsam

Aber auch das ist wurscht, fahr einfach mit 

Was anderes...*Die Lutz-Abschiedstour*: Ich würde den Start gerne um 30 Minuten nach hinten legen, kriege aber den Lutz grade nicht 
Ich bin jetzt mal so dreist und sage START 18:00 Uhr und wenn ihr hier bis morgen um 12:00 nix anderes mehr darüber lest, dann bleibt das so !!

Vielleicht hat so der eine oder andere noch die Chance sich einzuklinken und ich hab' auch weniger Streß.

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## PacMan (15. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Egal...es gibt 3 Sorten Biker/innen:
> 1. Rauf und runter schlecht
> 2. Rauf langsam runter schnell
> 3. Rauf schnell runter langsam


Und was ist mit "4. Rauf und runter schnell"?
Egal, Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei. Zumindest meistens.


----------



## rpo35 (15. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Und was ist mit "4. Rauf und runter schnell"?
> Egal, Hauptsache man hat Spaß dabei. Zumindest meistens.


Die gibt's nicht. Die, die's behaupten lügen


----------



## wp_ac (15. Mai 2007)

Haihi-haiho !!  

Nach langen und schwierigen Verhandlungen stehts endlich fest. 

Ich werde auch mitfahren  


LG
Waldemar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frapp (16. Mai 2007)

Frapp schrieb:


> Wass ich genre wissen will ist ob hier noch mehr leute sind die nicht so berg auf orientiert sind, aber mehr berg AB??
> grüsse Ruud



sorry.. muss eigentlich auch klar gewesen sein,,, aber habe es trotzdem mal korrigiert!! 

Ich bin kein downhiller, habe nur 140 mm federweg  deswegen ist es klar ne gute idee mal mit zu fahren..

Donnerstags kann ich leider nicht, ich habe dan abend schon etwas anderes geplant.. aber will es auf jeden fall mal probieren!!

viel spaß morgen, ciao!


----------



## Deleted 36013 (16. Mai 2007)

wie ist das wetter momentan in aachen?

hier in köln regnet es katzen und hunde - dafür pausenlos!


----------



## bobcat (16. Mai 2007)

Sonne ...27C°


----------



## Jule (16. Mai 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> wie ist das wetter momentan in aachen?
> 
> hier in köln regnet es katzen und hunde - dafür pausenlos!


 
Hm, am späten Vormittag war's mal trocken, jetzt regnet's schon wieder. Aber laut Wetterfrosch Ralph wird das noch was mit heute abend.

Bänke und Getränke sind jedenfalls bestellt.

Und fall's es total schüttet, greift "Plan B": Räder in den Hinterhof stellen und direkt zum gemütlichen Teil übergehen und nebenan in die Kneipe flitzen.  

Ach quatsch, heute abend scheint die Sonne!


----------



## Nichtslutz (16. Mai 2007)

....wenn's heute Abend schifft, wär's mir auch recht, dann werd ich wenigstens nicht sentimental und bin heilfroh, dass ich hier wegkomme....

es grüßt el L.

p.s.: Wetter in Tullahoma morgen: 73°F, clear sky, precip. 10% chance....


----------



## rpo35 (16. Mai 2007)

Huhu,

ich hoffe, das war jetzt der letzte Schauer aber egal...
GEFAHREN wird auf jeden Fall  und für danach hab' ich sogar 'ne überdachte Rückfallebene 

Bis gleich
Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (16. Mai 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Sonne ...27C°




So, Sonne ist jetzt.

Jetzt arbeiten wir noch an den 27°C.


----------



## Frapp (17. Mai 2007)

hi
ich war heute noch kurz ne stunde im wald, und da ist mir ne gruppe mtbers (15 leute ungefähr) vorbei gefahren , wart ihr dass???
grüsse ruud


----------



## Nichtslutz (17. Mai 2007)

Frapp schrieb:


> hi
> ich war heute noch kurz ne stunde im wald, und da ist mir ne gruppe mtbers (15 leute ungefähr) vorbei gefahren , wart ihr dass???
> grüsse ruud



....Hängt davon ab, ob du uns vor oder nach dem Bahntrail gesehen haben willst...

Leute, danke euch allen, besonders Jule + Ralph!

-Sogar der belgischen Forstverwaltung, ohne euch hätte ich heute Abend nicht soviel gelacht  

Schlaft gut, egal ob Rowdy oder SchanDarm.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...egal ob Rowdy oder SchanDarm.


...bis gleich Lutz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (17. Mai 2007)

Wie bitte...was höre ich da von den belgischen Freunden  
Und was ist daran lustig


----------



## rpo35 (17. Mai 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Wie bitte...was höre ich da von den belgischen Freunden
> Und was ist daran lustig


Was schlägst du vor ? Sollen wir heulen ? Ist irgend jemand der Meinung dass es Sinn macht bzw. gut ist, hier im Forum Details zu gestern auszuplaudern ?
Kurz und bündig ohne Namen und Nicks:

Eine Gruppe Biker wurde auf einem Trail von Forstbeamten erwischt. Da sich nicht alle ausweisen konnten, wurden auch Bikes beschlagnahmt. Was das kosten wird ? Keine Ahnung...
Jedenfalls sind alle sehr friedlich geblieben und das ist auch gut so


----------



## justfake (17. Mai 2007)

oh, übel...
ist das Fahren denn da grundsätzlich verboten oder was? 
würde mich mal interessieren was so passiert und was da auf einen zukommt.

wo seid ihr denn gewesen, auf welchen strecken, wie seid ihr gefahren?!?

brauche ja keine namen oder so, geht nur darum, wie ich mich dann nächste mal verhalten bzw. welche gegend ich meiden sollte usw...

gruß
justfake


----------



## bobcat (17. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Was schlägst du vor ? Sollen wir heulen ? Ist irgend jemand der Meinung dass es Sinn macht bzw. gut ist, hier im Forum Details zu gestern auszuplaudern ?
> Kurz und bündig ohne Namen und Nicks:
> 
> Eine Gruppe Biker wurde auf einem Trail von Forstbeamten erwischt. Da sich nicht alle ausweisen konnten, wurden auch Bikes beschlagnahmt. Was das kosten wird ? Keine Ahnung...
> Jedenfalls sind alle sehr friedlich geblieben und das ist auch gut so



Was spricht dagegen darüber hier im Forum zu reden?

Die Angst vor weiteren Repressalien?
Heftig, heftig...aber kann ich schon verstehen wenn man selber betroffen ist.

Meine Meinung : Ich würde die Sache publik machen.
Das man dort nicht fahren darf...ok...aber das war ja alles absolut unverhältnismäßig...totalitäre Staatsgewalt...wo sind wir denn?

Ich sag jetzt nicht mehr dazu....das wird zu politisch.
Sch... Fasch...!!!


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. Mai 2007)

Gaaaanz ruhig Brauner  Solange keine Tretmienen, Stacheldraht und Selbstschußanlagen aufgebaut werden wird alles gut. 

Grundsätzlich haben die Forstbeamten natürlich Recht (also im Sinne des geschriebenen), allerdings sollte der Ermessensspielraum sinnvoll und intelligent eingesetzt werden. Und ich wage jetzt mal stark die Sinnhaftigkeit eines Fahrverbots in diesem Teil des belgischen Walds zu bezweifeln. Erstens ist es ein Nutzwald, der vor allem durch die Fahrzeuge der Forstwirtschaft und durch diverse Stürme in Mitleidenschaft gezogen wird (wer dafür Beweise sucht, der kann ja gerne hier diverse Fotoalben einsehen) und zweitens ist das MTB-Wegenetz nun auch nicht erst seit gestern vorhanden, weshalb meines Erachtens von einer dauerhaften Duldung durch die Behörden gesprochen werden darf, die in Gewohnheitsrecht übergeht. Oder haben wir den Eisenbahntrail letzte Woche erste gebaut? Ich glaube der war schon vor 7 Jahren dort und hat sich seitdem nicht verändert...

Egal wie:
Mein Anliegen besteht einfach nur darin als MTBler nicht als Umweltsünder und Waldzerstörer dargestellt zu werden! Den das ist schlichtweg falsch und wird unserem Sport auch überhaupt nicht gerecht.

Sollte mir aber dergleichen mal passieren werde ich mir stark überlegen die belgischen Ausflugsziele und Veranstaltungen zu boykotieren und diese auch meinen Freunden und Bekannten vorenthalten. Aber soweit wird es nie kommen


----------



## Georges(LUX) (17. Mai 2007)

eieiei....das heisst der Lutz braucht sich keine Gedanken machen wie er sein Rad in die Staaten kriegt  ?
Nee, Scherz beiseite....Ganz schön blöd das Ganze. Hoffe die kriegen sich bald wieder ein...
Hoffe die Ausfahrt war trotzdem ein voller Erfolg (und ich schmore hier vor mich hin mit meiner scheiss Schulter...)


----------



## justfake (17. Mai 2007)

Wie siehts denn nur aus?
wo ist denn das fahren erlaubt/geduldet/verboten?

wusste bisher nicht, dass esd afür ärger geben kann solange man sich auf den sowieso schon vorhandenen wegen aufhält...


----------



## Nichtslutz (17. Mai 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nur aus?
> wo ist denn das fahren erlaubt/geduldet/verboten?
> 
> wusste bisher nicht, dass esd afür ärger geben kann solange man sich auf den sowieso schon vorhandenen wegen aufhält...



....Grundsätzlich ist alles verboten, was nicht explizit erlaubt ist.

ät Georges:

Nochmal gute Besserung, wann ist das Flügelchen denn wieder heil?
(Wir (ich wenigstens) wollen Fotos sehen!)


----------



## Georges(LUX) (18. Mai 2007)

das Flügelchen erholt sich gut, aber bis ich wieder aufs Rad kann vergehen wohl ca. 2 Monate...Dafür habe ich dann eine superverstärkte Schulter mit einer Platte und 6 Schrauben drin  
hier kannst du dir die Sache ja mal kurz anschauen 
Wann geht der Flug?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (18. Mai 2007)

Georges(LUX) schrieb:


> hier kannst du dir die Sache ja mal kurz anschauen


Hättest dich ja wohl mal rasieren können...  
Gibt bestimmt 'ne feine Narbe... Gute Genesung wünsche ich!


----------



## justfake (18. Mai 2007)

ach joa, geht ja noch. aber 2 monate ist wahrscheinlich ne sehr optimistische rechnung


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> ach joa, geht ja noch. aber 2 monate ist wahrscheinlich ne sehr optimistische rechnung


Müssen wir eben etwas fester die Daumen drücken 
Und vor allem einen schönen Tag und 'ne ordentliche Fete auf seinen Geburtstag  

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Georges(LUX) (19. Mai 2007)

jo, vielen lieben Dank (fürs Daumen drücken und die Geburtstagswünsche)
Freue mich jedenfalls schon auf die erste Ausfahrt und solange lese ich hier fleissig mit


----------



## Nichtslutz (19. Mai 2007)

ups, da treff ich den Georges eben noch....

Auch von mir als Guude!

....Gleich zieh ich den Stecker, tschüss alle zusammen, ich werd euch nicht aus den Augen lassen und euch in zwei oder drei Wochen mit den ersten (försterfreien) Tennessee-Trail-Bildern neidisch machen.

War super mit euch!!!! - Nichtslutz will be back...


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. Mai 2007)

Mach`s gut Nichtslutz! www.mtb-news.de immer schön in den Favoriten lassen!  Und betreffend Tennessee: Don`t drink and drive


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (19. Mai 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ....Gleich zieh ich den Stecker, tschüss alle zusammen, ich werd euch nicht aus den Augen lassen und euch in zwei oder drei Wochen mit den ersten (försterfreien) Tennessee-Trail-Bildern neidisch machen.
> 
> War super mit euch!!!! - Nichtslutz will be back...



*schluck*



...jetzt werd' ich grad' ein bisschen sentimental...


P.S. Minnesota!


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2007)

Mogähn,

ich gehe fest davon aus, dass ich den Lutz noch mal sehe vor der Abreise, aber hier sag' ich trotzdem mal laut TSCHÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖ  Hoffentlich sieht man sich wieder  Mach dir 'ne gute Zeit da und knüpf den Jungs da ordentlich Kohle ab 

Wir fahren gleich noch 'ne große Runde...auch auf der belgischen Seite 

Ralph


----------



## pratt (20. Mai 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Wie siehts denn nur aus?
> wo ist denn das fahren erlaubt/geduldet/verboten?
> 
> wusste bisher nicht, dass esd afür ärger geben kann solange man sich auf den sowieso schon vorhandenen wegen aufhält...








Dieses Schild steht im Eupener Wald zwischen Talsperre und Ternel.

Übrigens uns hat die letzte Begegnung mit einem Belgischen Förster für 9 Mann je 150,-  gekostet, wegen Fahrradfahren ausserhalb der Wege (Schneise) und Stören des Waldfriedens.

Gruß von der anderen Seite der Grenze
MIO


----------



## c_w (20. Mai 2007)

Bitter... wir fahren gestern auf dem Bahntrail extrem vorrausschauend unterwegs ^^


----------



## justfake (20. Mai 2007)

Danke pratt.

Dann muss man nur noch wissen wo der unterscheid zwischen nem eigentragenem pfad und nem weg ist 

das ist dann wahrscheinlich die auslegungssache von der ihr gesprochen habt...


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2007)

pratt schrieb:


> ...Übrigens uns hat die letzte Begegnung mit einem Belgischen Förster für 9 Mann je 150,-  gekostet...


Weil wir so brav und vernünftig waren, wird's bei uns höchsten die Hälfte 

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Mai 2007)

Übrigens haben wir (Rieke, Flo, Jule, Boris und ich)...ja, wir brauchen keine "extra Frauen-Touren" auszuschreiben - bei uns kommen die einfach so mit ...heute eine ziemlich große Runde durch Ostbelgien gedreht. Weil's im Wald noch ziemlich matschig ist, sind wir nur Forstwege und Straße gefahren 
Die Route: Wesertalsperre, Baraque Michel, Gileppe Talsperre und über Eupen, Walhorn usw...wieder nach Hause.


 

 



Das Ergebnis: 90km, knappe 1100hm bei 'nem Schnitt von über 21km/h...Eine Frauentour eben 





Das komplette Fotoalbum gibt's hier...klick...


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Mai 2007)

schicke Tour. Vor 4 Wochen war bei der Gileppe-Talsperre kaum Wasser in der FontÃ¤ne... Da hÃ¤tte ich ja fast auch mit dem Trekkingbike mitfahren kÃ¶nnen. Dann wÃ¤re ich auch nicht gezwungen gewesen bis heute morgen um halb sieben Party zu machen 

P.S. 150â¬ ist ganz schÃ¶n teuer...


----------



## PacMan (20. Mai 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das Ergebnis: 90km, knappe 1100hm bei 'nem Schnitt von über 21km/h...Eine Frauentour eben


Stolze Leistung!  
Dafür gab's bei unserer "Frauentour" Kaffee und Kuchen!


----------



## Jule (20. Mai 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Stolze Leistung!
> Dafür gab's bei unserer "Frauentour" Kaffee und Kuchen!


Wer will denn schon Kaffee und Kuchen? Wir sind ja schließlich nicht zum Spaß hier! 

Und außerdem gilt "Netto = Brutto"!

Jule.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (20. Mai 2007)

pratt schrieb:


> Dieses Schild steht im Eupener Wald zwischen Talsperre und Ternel.
> 
> Übrigens uns hat die letzte Begegnung mit einem Belgischen Förster für 9 Mann je 150,-  gekostet, wegen Fahrradfahren ausserhalb der Wege (Schneise) und Stören des Waldfriedens.
> 
> ...



So ein Schild kann ich auch malen. Es wäre nicht schlecht, wenn es mal irgendwo was offizielles zu lesen gibt. Leider hält man sich in Belgien in dieser Hinsicht sehr bedeckt. Beamtenwillkür herscht vor.

Ich habe über unseren Anwalt  eine Anfrage gemacht, damit da was mehr Klarheit in die Sache kommt. In Deutschland gäbe es sowas nicht. Da haben die Forstbeamte nicht das Recht, wegen einer Ordnungswiedrigkeit die Bürger festzuhalten. Möglicherweise haben die Belgier das auch nicht, es weiß nur keiner!

Das wars von mir zu diesem Thema.

XCR


----------



## justfake (21. Mai 2007)

Was heißt das wars von dir zu diesem Thema? 

ich hoffe doch, dass du uns mal bescheid gibst, was der anwalt so darüber sagt  oder war es schon das was du im zweiten satz geschrieben hast?!?!?


----------



## XCRacer (21. Mai 2007)

Ich möchte sowas nicht hier im Thread diskutieren.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (25. Mai 2007)

ich hab heute post bekommen. wer noch?


----------



## rpo35 (25. Mai 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ich hab heute post bekommen. wer noch?


Ich hab' noch nix...schreib mir mal 'ne PM mit bisschen mehr Details ...ich schaue später noch mal rein.

Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (25. Mai 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ich hab heute post bekommen. wer noch?


 

Hoffentlich einen Liebesbrief.


----------



## gonz (28. Mai 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ich hab heute post bekommen. wer noch?



Bei mir kams auch letzten Donnerstag. Sehr präzise Fragen übrigens. Wenn man nicht aufpasst, gesteht man da noch aus Versehen Mord und Totschlag.


----------



## Nichtslutz (28. Mai 2007)

So, howdy zsamm!

Ich gruesse mal eben von der anderen Seite des Atlantik rueber.
 
Mir fehlt noch n Rechner, n Auto, Schlaf, mein Beik (steht noch bei Vaddern), Streckenkenntnis und ueberhaupt n Plan, aber sonst ist's ganz gut.

Also erstmal Gruesse vom Nichtslutz (aus Minnesota.... )!


----------



## rpo35 (28. Mai 2007)

Hi loz,

schön zu wissen, dass du gut angekommen bist ! 
Halt' die Ohren steif und meld' dich bald mal was ausführlicher per Mail.

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph

Ps: tobbi, gonz: Den Bogen haben die vier "Ausweislosen" und der Bulli-Fahrer beim Abholen der Bikes ausgefüllt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (1. Juni 2007)

Nabend,

nächste Woche Donnerstag ist wieder ein Feiertag! Ideal für B&B (Bike and Bier  ) am Vorabend. Hier geht's zum Termin !!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. Juni 2007)

schade, da bin ich geschäftlich in Stuttgart...


----------



## Handlampe (1. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> nächste Woche Donnerstag ist wieder ein Feiertag! Ideal für B&B (Bike and Bier  ) am Vorabend. Hier geht's zum Termin !!
> 
> ...



Schadeschade, Ralph

Ich wollte doch alle Bestof Touren mitfahren.
Und da gehört natürlich eine rpo Tour dazu. Nur sind wir da leider noch mit dem Rennrad unterwegs.  .....ab morgen geht es los....einmal quer durch die Repuplik


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juni 2007)

Noch kurz was zum Termin nächste Woche Mittwoch:
Das wir keine Trails fahren, sollte klar sein...war nur 'n Gag 

Ralph

Edit: @Uwe: Viele Späße beim Rennradeln !!


----------



## Wüstenhund (3. Juni 2007)

Jo, ich komm auf jeden Fall auch mit! Ich hät` schon mal wieder voll Bock auf 3LE und dergleichen. Mit mehreren Leuten funzt das echt viel mehr... Vor dem Feiertag wird bestimmt richtig die Hölle los sein, vielleicht finden wir ja noch ein paar Anhängsel?

bis denn...


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2007)

Wollte übrigens mal ganz nebenbei an diesen Fred erinnern. Wer weiß, wem wir das Vergnügen zu verdanken haben.

Ralph...der gleich wieder in Belgien unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (5. Juni 2007)

Interessante Vorgeschichte...
Thomas...der nun kaum noch in Belgien unterwegs ist


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...Thomas...der nun kaum noch in Belgien unterwegs ist


Das ist genau das, was nicht passieren darf !!
Edit: Überleg' mal, was i.d.R. in unserem Nachbarland abgeht!
- Fast an jedem WE zu jeder Jahreszeit finden riesige Randonees statt. Egal bei welchem Wetter - es wird über die Trails gepflügt, was das Zeug hält!
- Bei diesen Veranstaltungen und auch bei Rennen (z.b. Euregio Cup) werden, um Konflikte oder Unfälle mit Wanderen zu vermeiden, mal eben komplett neue Pfade in's Gebüsch gezaubert - kein Problem.

Nichts, aber auch gar nichts machen wir paar Biker im Wald kaputt! Im Gegenteil - es hat sogar reichlich Vorteile dass wir uns auf den Pfaden bewegen, wo sonst kaum jemand anzutreffen ist.
Verletzte Tiere, Brand- bzw. Brandgefahr usw...können z.b. direkt per Handy gemeldet werden. Letztens erst hatten wir noch das Thema auf unseren Touren evtl. Plastikbeutel zwecks Müllbeseitigung mitzuführen und kurz drauf wird man wegen so einem "Firlefanz" wie ein Schwerverbrecher behandelt.

Achja - bevor ich's vergesse: Die Tour morgen findet natürlich gar nicht statt und wird gleich von mir gelöscht. Ich werde aber ganz sicher am Donnerstag fahren nur weiß ich noch nicht wo. Ich trag' mal sowas wie 'ne "Überraschungstour" ein.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bobcat (5. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Das ist genau das, was nicht passieren darf !!
> Edit: Überleg' mal, was i.d.R. in unserem Nachbarland abgeht!
> - Fast an jedem WE zu jeder Jahreszeit finden riesige Randonees statt. Egal bei welchem Wetter - es wird über die Trails gepflügt, was das Zeug hält!
> - Bei diesen Veranstaltungen und auch bei Rennen (z.b. Euregio Cup) werden, um Konflikte oder Unfälle mit Wanderen zu vermeiden, mal eben komplett neue Pfade in's Gebüsch gezaubert - kein Problem.
> ...



Sicher, ich bin völlig Deiner Meinung.  

Aber meine Schlussfolgerung ist eine andere.


Ich mag mich nicht auf Terrain bewegen, welches von defacto allmächtigen,
irrationalen und totalitären Wesen beherscht wird.
Das geht nicht gut, wenn mich jemand vom Rad schubsen will oder mich sonstwie bedroht... ist ja alles kein Einzelfall.

Was hilft es da, wenn ich einfach weiter dort fahre?


----------



## bobcat (5. Juni 2007)

Was vielleicht helfen würde, wäre ein direktes Gespräch mit der Forstverwaltung...der normale Weg zwischen Menschen Probleme zu klären.
Aber mir deucht, dass die Seite, die die Macht inne hat, daran gar nicht interessiert ist.
Hier geht es nicht um Umweltschutz, sondern nur darum willkürlich Macht auszuüben.


----------



## XCRacer (5. Juni 2007)

Warum stellt ihr nicht Kontakt mit der Provinzregierung in Eupen her? 
Überlegt mal, ob ihr nicht den Rechtsweg gehen solltet!
Bei der nächsten Schubseraktion Strafanzeige stellen!


----------



## rpo35 (5. Juni 2007)

Ich hör' immer nur schubsen...da hat niemand geschubst!

Ich werde mich sicher nicht dazu hinreissen lassen jetzt irgendwelche Geschichten zu erfinden, oder das Ganze zu dramatisieren.
Die Luft war anfangs sicher recht geladen, aber das ist völlig normal. Von Handgreiflichkeiten kann überhaupt nicht die Rede sein.


----------



## Wüstenhund (5. Juni 2007)

Also ich für meinen Teil möchte nur eine Sache zu Protokoll geben: Wenn mich ein Forstbeamter - aus welchem Grund auch immer - anfasst, mich schubst oder dergleichen auch nur im Ansatz versucht, werde ich von meinen Selbstschutzrecht gebrauch machen. Abgesehen davon, dass mein Testosteronhaushalt ohnehin beim Biken hoch ist, werde ich mich wohl nicht abregen können und bei einer Tätlichkeit zurückschlagen und via Handy sofort die belgische Polizei benachrichtigen und Anzeige erstatten. Und weil ich weiss, dass ich so reagieren könnte, geht mir schon etwas die Düse.

Im Übrigen habe ich dank meines Studiums direkte Kontakte zu den Aachener Zeitungen und werde bei einem Streitfall versuchen über diesen und den polititschen Weg über die "Euregio" diese Thematik an die Öffentlichkeit zu bringen. Die E-Mail Adressen diverser Politiker in Aachen und Belgien finden sich im Internet und ein Forum mit mehreren tausend Mitgliedern, in dem mehrere Fälle dokumentiert sind und Zeugen gefunden werden können, ist ein durchaus schlagkräftiges Argument auch für Politiker zu handeln.

Auch wenn es jetzt vielleicht dumm und albern klingt, aber ich habe meine Fahrgewohnheiten schon jetzt geändert und fühle mich alleine von der Vorstellung diese Hilfsscheriffs könnten mir auflauern bedroht. Für mich ist das eine Einschränkung in meinem Lebensstill und die werde ich in einer selbst ernannten EUREGIO so nicht hinnehmen. Alles was wir Biker auf freundliche Weise erledigen können halte ich für sinnlos, da es diese Leute rein auf Konfrontation anlegen und sicherlich nicht im Interesse der Gemeinheit handeln - sonst würde es weder Radonnes NOCH die seit Jahren etablierten Wegenetze/Singletrails im Aachener Wald geben! 

Aber wenn den Tourismus orientierten Gemeinden in Belgien UND Aachen klar gemacht wird, dass durch das handeln einzelner, Buchungen, Besuche von Sehenswürdigkeiten und dadurch gastronomische Einnahmen ausbleiben, dann gewinnt das ganze wirtschaftlichen Charakter.

Insofern bin ich der Ansicht, dass die jenigen, die jetzt schon betroffen sind, durchaus unmittelbar und sofort etwas tun sollten! Vogelstraußpolitik war nie mein Ding, auch wenn es anstrengend ist. Aber so einem Quatsch muss man mit mehr als Worten beikommen, denn sonst erwischt es eben auch andere.

So, genug aufgeregt.
Wüstenhund


----------



## bobcat (6. Juni 2007)

@ Ralph : Das mit dem Schubsen bezog sich ausschliesslich auf den von Dir verlinkten Thread und nicht auf Eure unheimliche Begegnung...

@ Wüstenhund : Versuch es doch mald bei der Bild Zeitung :

*Tollwütige Forstbeamte bedrohen Radfahrer * 

Das einzige, was anzuprangern ist, ist die Art und Weise, sowie die Sinnlosgkeit der durchführten Handlungen.
Dass das Biken auf Pfaden verboten bleibt (was ja der schwachsinnige Kern der Sache ist), ist so nicht zu ändern. Für solche Sachen wäre das Verfassungsgericht ( ja haben denn unsere Nachbarn sowas  ) zuständig. Aber diese Frage betrifft ja auch Deutschland...


----------



## rpo35 (6. Juni 2007)

@Wüstenhund: Wenn du Beziehungen hast, dann lass uns was tun. Du bist bereits betroffen


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2007)

Hab' heute eine geniale Bilderserie geschossen:
Titel: Der Grenzgang
(Und immer schön rechts bleiben  )...


















Wo ich sonst noch war, sag ich nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (7. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hab' heute eine geniale Bilderserie geschossen:
> Titel: Der Grenzgang
> (Und immer schön rechts bleiben  )...
> 
> Wo ich sonst noch war, sag ich nicht



 

(Ich hab gestern meinen ersten Trail hier in Minnesota gefunden - mangels Beik war ich laufend unterwegs....nachher hatte ich 6!! Zecken in den Beinen stecken - was wars schoen im Wald - in Deutschland und Holland....)

Gruesse vom Loz!


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juni 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ...nachher hatte ich 6!! Zecken in den Beinen stecken...


Scheint ja 'ne tolle Gegend zu sein  Ich hatte in meinem ganzen Leben erst 2x 'ne Zecke und zwar in Ungarn am Plattensee...in D noch nie...

Hab' eben 2 Touren eingestellt:
Morgen 10:30 Uhr mit Boris ab Waldstadion. Sollte es bis dahin noch regnen, wird das eher wieder eine Runde auf dem Velonetz in Ostbelgien...
Samstag 10:30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Hangeweiher - Es geht rauf nach Roetgen und dann Gaudi auf dem Nordwanderweg und den Gräben...

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (7. Juni 2007)

Morgen muss ich arbeiten, aber Samstag bin ich dabei .

 

LG 
Waldemar


----------



## Flow#33 (8. Juni 2007)

Möchte ja nicht immer die Rieke als Sprachrohr missbrauchen.... Bin/Sind Samstag dabei und hab mich auch schon eingetragen.

Dann hoffen wir mal auf ein Ausbleiben der angekündigten Gewitterschauer  

Die Bildserie mit den Grenzsteinen gefällt mir   - ein Sprung und man hat wieder das Sagen...   

Bis Samstag 
Flo


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juni 2007)

Na hoffentlich fällt die Tour morgen nicht ins Wasser 
Hab' nach längerem Überlegen übrigens noch was zur Abschiedsrunde von Lutz geschrieben...Klick...
Da geht er dahin, der Lutz...





Heute war ich übrigens mit Boris unterwegs und hab' 'ne Blindschleiche überfahren 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Nichtslutz (8. Juni 2007)

....ich hab's mittlerweile geschafft, Vadder meine Adresse durchzugeben, vielleicht kann ich euch also in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft mit Radspocht-Bildern von drueben zu versorgen...ist ja irgendwie auch Aachen hier...

Gruesse aus Tullahoma!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ... Samstag 10:30 Uhr - Treffpunkt am Hangeweiher - Es geht rauf nach Roetgen und dann Gaudi auf dem Nordwanderweg und den Gräben...


Moin,

der Veranstalter hat die Tour aufgrund der Dauerdusche auf 12:00 Uhr verschoben. Melde mich bis 11:00 Uhr noch einmal!

Ralph


----------



## Flow#33 (9. Juni 2007)

Im Augenblick schauts ja nicht so prall aus  

Mal schauen ob das Dauergewitter irgendwann mal weiter will ...


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Juni 2007)

ist mir definitiv zu naß. Nehme lieber heute Abend die innere Nässe eines frischen Kölschs in Anspruch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wp_ac (9. Juni 2007)

Ich glaub, das wird nichts mehr heute. Nächste Woche solls ja wieder trockener werden. Falls ihr doch noch fahrt, viel Spaß und sonst bis demnächst.

 

Waldemar


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ist mir definitiv zu naß...


Genau so sehe ich das jetzt auch ...und Richtung Eifel über die Gräben ist nach der Dusche nur was für Verrückte. Ich spare mir das heute...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Flow#33 (9. Juni 2007)

Na toll, da war ich gerade noch im Keller und hab die Schwimmreifen   aufgezogen und jetzt das - na vielleicht heute Nachmittag noch ne Straßenrunde...

Bis denne 
Flo


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Juni 2007)

Wie schaut`s denn morgen nachmittag bei Euch aus Jungs und Mädels? Der Bobcat kann erst ab 15Uhr und meinereiner wird wohl auch erst mal arbeiten müssen. Falls das Wetter gut ist, werde ich sicherlich morgen eine zweistündige Stadtwaldrunde drehen, ohne feindliches Gebiet zu befahren. Da fällt mir ein, ich wollte doch noch meinen Bundeswehr-Reservisten-Kram raussuchen und noch mal die Kampfstiefel polieren....


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Wüstenhund: Wenn du Beziehungen hast, dann lass uns was tun. Du bist bereits betroffen



Noch mal zu dem Thema. Beziehungen zu den Zeitungen, ja. Mein Diplom Professor und jetziger Mentor war geschäftsführender Gesellschafter der Rheinischen Post Verlagsgesellschaft. Denen gehören alle Aachener Zeitungen, die Rheinische Post und so ziemlich alles was zwischen Bonn und Münster rang und Namen hat. Kurzum: Das ist in NRW die mächtigste Zeitungsgruppe.

Bevor ist aber wegen so einem Blödsinn an die Zeitung gehe werde ich eher einen Brief an Ulla Schmidt als MdB, Dr. Linden unseren OB und so ein paar Leute aus dem Marketing-Club bzw. der hiesigen Handelskammer schreiben. 
Wenn sich herum spricht, dass man in dieser GEgend hier nicht mehr fahren darf ohne Angst dabei zu haben, dann geht gerade für mich ein gehöriges Stück Lebensqualität verloren, ganz zu schweigen davon, dass mich meine MTB Freunde hier nicht mehr besuchen, dementsprechend auch nicht hier im Hotel übernachten oder die (belgischen) Sehenswürdigkeiten besuchen. Ergo: Kein Geld mehr hier ausgeben. Es entsteht also in erster Linie wirtschaftlicher Schaden. Und da wir aus diversen Gründen wissen, dass dieser nicht im Wald durch MTBler entsteht, wissen wir auch zu gut, dass dieses Trara eine Farce ist.

Im Übrigen bin ich was die Regelungen der belgischen Forstveraltung angeht der Ansicht, dass es in einer selbsterklärten EUREGIO auch diesseits kulturreller Interessen unabdingbar ist Regel anzupassen und gewisse Dinge aufgrund der nicht klaren Grenzsituation aufzuweichen. Sollte das nicht so gesehen werden, plädiere ich dafür die selbsternannte Euregio zum schlecht gemeinten Scherz zu degradieren, die D-Mark wieder einzuführen und doch bitte die Grenze mit Paßkontrolle wieder einzuführen. Die Freiheit bei Ikea in Holland weiterhin einzukaufen kann ich mir auch so nehmen und Lindt steht mir auch näher als die belgischen Pralienen.


----------



## Fluchtfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

hola,

ich hab mal ne frage. Ich zieh im Sommer für meinen Zivi nach Aachen und hab ne Bude in Baelen (bei Eupen). Gibts in der direkten Eupener Umgebung ein paar richtig gute und anspruchsvolle Strecken oder muss ich da auch erst wieder ein paar Km fahren? 

Steht sicher irgendwas von in diesem endlosen thread, aber hm..das les ich mir NICHT alles durch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (9. Juni 2007)

Fluchtfahrer schrieb:


> hola,
> 
> ich hab mal ne frage. Ich zieh im Sommer für meinen Zivi nach Aachen und hab ne Bude in Baelen (bei Eupen). Gibts in der direkten Eupener Umgebung ein paar richtig gute und anspruchsvolle Strecken oder muss ich da auch erst wieder ein paar Km fahren?
> 
> Steht sicher irgendwas von in diesem endlosen thread, aber hm..das les ich mir NICHT alles durch


 
Ähm, vielleicht solltest du wenigstens die letzten 2 Seiten durchlesen. Da stehen doch ein paar interessante Sachen über Gelbien.

Tipp 1: Nimm in Belgistan immer eine EC-Karte mit in den Wald!
Tipp 2: Mach deinen Nick zum Programm!


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2007)

Fluchtfahrer schrieb:


> ...Steht sicher irgendwas von in diesem endlosen thread, aber hm..das les ich mir NICHT alles durch


Dein Nick paßt bestens zum Hauptthema der letzten ca. 3 Wochen. Schau doch wenigsten mal in das ein oder andere Posting der letzten Seiten und du wirst ganz schnell feststellen, dass in B alles was gut und anspruchsvoll ist verboten ist. Oder bist du'n Fake ?

Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ...ganz zu schweigen davon, dass mich meine MTB Freunde hier nicht mehr besuchen, dementsprechend auch nicht hier im Hotel übernachten oder die (belgischen) Sehenswürdigkeiten besuchen. Ergo: Kein Geld mehr hier ausgeben. Es entsteht also in erster Linie wirtschaftlicher Schaden...


Naja, das sehe ich allerdings etwas anders. Die wenigsten Biker kehren irgendo ein. 2 Pullen, 2 Riegel und das war's. Ansonsten hast du vollkommen recht


----------



## Fluchtfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Ähm, vielleicht solltest du wenigstens die letzten 2 Seiten durchlesen. Da stehen doch ein paar interessante Sachen über Gelbien.
> 
> Tipp 1: Nimm in Belgistan immer eine EC-Karte mit in den Wald!
> Tipp 2: Mach deinen Nick zum Programm!



gut, hab ich. Hat sich auch wirklich gelohnt. Danach hab ich auch verstanden was die Tipps sollen. ^^
Aber im ernst, mir wär dann auch schon eher danach einfach die biege zu machen... 150? hier oben! 

Und ich schubs zurück  

wenn ich anfange zu berlinern hat bis jetz eh fast jeder belgier angefangen zu lachen


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. Juni 2007)

Unser neues Motto: Ab heute wirrrrrd zurrrück geschubst  Man beachte das lang gesprochene "r"


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2007)

Fluchtfahrer schrieb:


> ...einfach die biege zu machen...Und ich schubs  zurück...


Wenn's soweit ist, reden wir noch mal drüber


----------



## Fluchtfahrer (9. Juni 2007)

sind belgische Forstsherrifs alle 2m groß, 1m breit, schnell wie der wind und haben eine Nahkampfausbildung? 

Nee, im Ernst. So groß kann doch einfach die Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht sein, "erwischt" zu werden oder? Das klingt hier z.T. so als würde sich alle 50m so einer unterm Laub verstecken und auf dich warten um dir dann einen Klappspaten über den Schädel zu ziehen...

Und wenn man sich ausweisen kann (ich denk dran!), dann noch eine Chance hat diplomatisch zu verhandeln, ist das für mich kein Grund belgische Wälder zu meiden. 
Und selbst wenn man 1x alle 2 Jahre "erwischt" (mir fehlt da das bewusstsein etwas falsches zu tun) wird, und es dann meinetwegen 150 kostet... es ist eben ein Hobby, oder seh ich was falsch?


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2007)

Hey Lutz,

schön, dass du ab und an vorbeischaust...könntest dir wohl bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen 
Jetzt haben wenigstens alle 'nen Plan, wo du aushängst


----------



## on any sunday (9. Juni 2007)

Hallo an die Eingeborenen.  

Mit der Überarbeitung des Code Forestier in Belgien haben nicht nur die Bergradfahrer Probleme, anderen Interessengruppen wehren sich auch dagegen, siehe http://www.codever.be/site/. Ich würde mal auf "Nos Actions" klicken und sich dann den dort aufgeführten neuen § 21 ansehen. 

Übersetzt steht da "Artikel. 21. Der Zugang der Radfahrer, Schifahrer und Fahrer von Zug-, Lasten-, Montage- oder Zuchttieren ist außer die Straßen, Wege und abgegrenzten Pfaden sowie außer den abgegrenzten öffentlichen Flächen verboten. Der Zugang (...)". Insofern könnte das hier abgebildete Schild nicht korrekt sein. 

Wer sich den Code Forestier mal ansehen möchte: Wald Kot, allerdings ohne die neuen Regelungen, die ich in der Form noch nicht finden konnte. Irgendwo sollte dort auch stehen, welche Rechte der Förster hat.

Ich fürchte, das Problem liegt auch an der Nähe zu Deutschland, obwohl wir ja auf unserer Seite Gott sei Dank noch nicht solche Schwierigkeiten haben und glaube, dass in den tiefen Ardennen   der Förster andere Probleme als die VTT`ler hat. Nur bei Privatwald sollte man vorsichtigt sein. 

Grüsse

Michael


----------



## Nichtslutz (9. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Hey Lutz,
> 
> schön, dass du ab und an vorbeischaust...könntest dir wohl bisschen mehr Zeit nehmen
> Jetzt haben wenigstens alle 'nen Plan, wo du aushängst



Ach du ....sch*****, im Netz laesst man ja noch mehr Spuren als im belgischen Wald....

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Copic (10. Juni 2007)

Hallo
Ich habe heute auf meiner Tour eine Luftpumpe gefunden. Leider bin ich (noch) nicht so trailsicher, daher kann ich die Fundstelle der Pumpe nur mit "Trail in Belgistan, der entlang einer Bahnstrecke läuft (nein, nicht der Bahnstreckentrail in Deutschland nähe Preuswald) und dann links abknickt" beschreiben. Wer mir die Pumpe beschreiben kann, kann sie gerne bei mir abholen. Sollte sich niemand melden wird das gute Stück an einen Bedürftigen verschenkt.
Bis dann,
Peter


----------



## rpo35 (10. Juni 2007)

@Copic: Bin heute auch da runter, meine ist aber noch im Rucksack 
@all: Hab' noch ein paar Bilder für euch hochgeladen...

Gestern: Gewitter-Strassenrunde mit Rieke und Flow#33...beeindruckend, aber teils auch recht bedrohlich...klick...






Und heute war ich mal alleine im Revier unterwegs...klick...









Grüße
Ralph


----------



## supasini (11. Juni 2007)

Hi Ralph,
ich habe eure letzten Seiten mal durchgelesen, bin ich froh, dass ich mit meinem Weib Himmelfahrt im Pfälzerwald war, da bekommt man sogar auf gesperrten Wegen keine Probleme  - ursprünglich war nämlich Ostbelgien geplant..
2 Fragen:

1. ich schließe mich Uwe an: du solltest dieses Jahr auch noch ein Best of Trails in deinem Hausrevier anbieten, das gehört einfach zur Serie dazu (die nächsten beiden sind im LMB zu finden, unter http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4509 und http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4620)

2. An Jules Voitl sind die Tacx-Flaschenhalter montiert, habe ich an einem meiner neuen Räder auch einen dran. Meine Flaschen wackeln aber alle dadrin.  Ist das normal? brauch ich spezielle Flaschen? Wenn ja: wo gibt es die?
Es eilt etwas, in zwei Wochen geht's auf AlpenX 

lg, martin


----------



## Jule (11. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> 2. An Jules Voitl sind die Tacx-Flaschenhalter montiert, habe ich an einem meiner neuen Räder auch einen dran. Meine Flaschen wackeln aber alle dadrin. Ist das normal? brauch ich spezielle Flaschen? Wenn ja: wo gibt es die?
> Es eilt etwas, in zwei Wochen geht's auf AlpenX
> 
> lg, martin


 
Hallo Martin,

na wenn's eilt, dann antworte ich doch mal schnell.  
Also, die transparenten Trinkflaschen von Topeak und die von Firebike, die ich Ralph immer klaue  , passen alle und wackeln nicht. Ich hab' allerdings auch eine Trinkflasche von Runnerspoint und die klappert in der Tat. Scheint irgendwie ein anderer Durchmesser zu sein. Vielleicht sollte man damit auch einfach nur laufen....

Ansonsten, fall's es es doch mal klappern sollte, drückt mein Chefmechaniker  einfach mal kurz ein bisschen am Flaschenhalter rum und es ist Ruhe.

Ich hab' aber leider 2 andere Probleme mit den Dingern: Bei dem einen Flaschenhalter sitzt die Flasche zu tief und berührt dann den Rahmen.  
Tja, und da mein Rahmen auch noch zusätzlich recht klein ist, hab' ich mit den 0,75l Flaschen sowieso immer Probleme.

Also, lange Rede kurzer Sinn: Die Flaschenhalter sehen zwar schön aus, werden aber in Kürze ausgetauscht!

Schöne Grüße.

Jule


----------



## supasini (11. Juni 2007)

Danke Jule!
peinlich - die Frage hätte ich auch direkt an dich richten können... aber ich kenn ja persönlich nur den Ralph 

bei meinen Rahmengrößen passen auch 1,5 L-Flaschen  









eigentlich suche ich auch nach ner möglichst großen Flasche, da ich bisher auf AlpenX immer 2 Flaschen hatte und auch verwendet habe, in's Liteville aber nur eine passt...
Der Tacx-Halter hält hier die Flasche tatsächlich auf Abstand zum Rahmenrohr, was beim Liteville-Rahmen wohl durchaus ein Problem sein kann.
Sieht aber auch mächtig knapp aus: http://www.radfahren.die-sinis.de/unsere_Rader/Liteville__ab_2007_/PICT3252.JPG
lg, martin


----------



## Jule (11. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> Danke Jule!
> peinlich - die Frage hätte ich auch direkt an dich richten können... aber ich kenn ja persönlich nur den Ralph


Macht ja nix. Bei den meisten technischen Fragen zu meinem Hirsch ist Ralph sowieso der bessere Ansprechpartner.  Ich bin ein fahrendes Dummchen!  Ohne Teamfahrzeug im Rücken mit Ersatzrad auf'm Dach trau' ich mich ja kaum auf die Piste.

Mein Job ist: Fahren, fahren, fahren und meckern, wenn was nicht funktioniert!  

So, genug geoutet für heute morgen.

Wünsche dir ganz viel Spaß in den Bergen!
Jule.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...bei meinen Rahmengrößen passen auch 1,5 L-Flaschen  ...


Wahrscheinlich sogar ein Pittermännchen  Ich brauch ja nicht mehr viel zum Thema zu schreiben. Wie Jule schon sagt - bisschen biegen tut den Dingern nicht weh, wenn's zuviel ist, Flaschen checken.
Ich hab' die Dinger damals genommen, weil sie keine durchgehende Befestigungsplatte haben (Umwerferschelle). Dass mit dem Berührungspunkt am Unterrohr ist äusserst ärgerlich und ich hab's auch nicht gleich bemerkt.

Viele Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Zum Thema "Best of": Mit oder ohne Belgistan ? ;-)


----------



## supasini (11. Juni 2007)

mir gebal - Hauptsache, keine Knollen und konifizierten Räder!
aber die Trails ab Roetgen sind doch auch ganz nett, da lässt sich doch was leckeres zusammenstellen, oder?
aber bitte erst im August, in den Sommerferien wird's eng...
lg, martin


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> ...keine Knollen und *konifizierten* Räder!...


Ähm...so schimpfte sich der Rohrsatz an meinem Rotwild. Mein Voitlchen wurde konfisziert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## supasini (11. Juni 2007)

ach...


================
Vorsicht! dieser Beitrag könnte Ironie enthalten. Bitte in den dafür vorgesehenen Behälter entsorgen! (Zitat OAS)


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...


Noch kurz 'nen Link für die Blumenliebhaber unter uns: Keukenhof in Lisse (Holland)...sehr zu empfehlen 

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bobcat (11. Juni 2007)

Tolle Fotos


----------



## wp_ac (11. Juni 2007)

Da hat wirklich einer nen Auge fürs Motiv  .


----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2007)

Nabend,

wer hat denn morgen Lust auf 'ne kleine Feierabendrunde?
Mein Vorschlag: 18:00 Uhr Hangeweiher

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## black (12. Juni 2007)

supasini schrieb:


> aber die Trails ab Roetgen sind doch auch ganz nett, da lässt sich doch was leckeres zusammenstellen, oder?
> aber bitte erst im August, in den Sommerferien wird's eng...
> lg, martin



hi ralph,

folge schon die ganze zeit so euren planungen und strecken...
solltet ihr was wie best of... planen, dann wirklich so anfang oder ende august.
bin nämlich vom11-22 auf alpenX.
würde super gerne nochmal nach roetgen kommen...
aber da ich eh ab juli semesterferien hab können wir auch so mal samstags was planen..
getzbach ect wäre nochmal ne maßnahme...   

gruß aus meenz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Juni 2007)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Ich wollte doch alle Bestof Touren mitfahren.
> Und da gehört natürlich eine rpo Tour dazu...





supasini schrieb:


> ...ich schließe mich Uwe an: du solltest dieses Jahr auch noch ein Best of Trails in deinem Hausrevier anbieten...





black schrieb:


> ...solltet ihr was wie best of... planen, dann wirklich so anfang oder ende august...


Ok, ok Leute...ich lass' mir was Feines einfallen  Bei mir paßt's auch am besten ganz am Anfang vom August, oder eher am Ende. Ihr hört von mir!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## stefan_ue (13. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ralph,

schade, habe ich verpaßt.



rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> wer hat denn morgen Lust auf 'ne kleine Feierabendrunde?
> Mein Vorschlag: 18:00 Uhr Hangeweiher
> ...



Hat jemand heute Abend gegen 18h30 vielleicht Lust?

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## PacMan (13. Juni 2007)

stefan_ue schrieb:


> Hallo Ralph,
> schade, habe ich verpaßt.


Wieso verpasst? Ralph meint doch heute!


----------



## stefan_ue (13. Juni 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Wieso verpasst? Ralph meint doch heute!



Hallo,

ups, da habe ich zu flott gelesen. Ich werde zusehen, daß ich um 18h da bin, kann aber auch ein paar Minuten später sein. Wo ist der Treffpunkt am Hangeweiher? Eingang Schwimmbad, Kreise, Sternwarte oder wo?

cs,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (13. Juni 2007)

stefan_ue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ups, da habe ich zu flott gelesen. Ich werde zusehen, daß ich um 18h da bin, kann aber auch ein paar Minuten später sein. Wo ist der Treffpunkt am Hangeweiher? Eingang Schwimmbad, Kreise, Sternwarte oder wo?
> 
> ...


Ok, sagen wir 10 nach...Treffpunkt ist am Kreisverkehr!

Ralph


----------



## stefan_ue (14. Juni 2007)

Hallo Ralph,

die Feierabendtour gestern hat mir viel Spaß gemacht. Vielen Dank für die geführte Tiur. Ich hoffe, daß mit Deiner Gangschaltung auch wieder alles im Lot ist.

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (14. Juni 2007)

stefan_ue schrieb:


> ...Ich hoffe, daß mit Deiner Gangschaltung auch wieder alles im Lot ist...


Ging doch nachher wieder bestens ...bis demnächst.


----------



## stefan_ue (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust, heute Abend gegen halb sieben ein Ründchen im Aachener Wald zu drehen?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo Stefan,

eventuell fahre ich nachher noch eine kurze Erholungsrunde (ca. 1 1/2Std.) im Aachener Wald. Halb sieben könnte auch hinhauen, insofern an der Arbeit alles klappt. Ich würde mich noch mal kurzufristig melden...

wüstenhund


----------



## stefan_ue (19. Juni 2007)

Hi, 

sonst laß uns doch einfach um 19h sagen, dann sind wir beide auf der sicheren Seite. Als Treffpunkt würde ich Waldstadion vorschlagen. Ich habe ein schwarzes Trek-Rad und einen Trinkrucksack drauf. Aber laß uns vorher in jedem Fall nochmals telefonieren, falls einem etwas dazwischen kommt.

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stefan_ue (19. Juni 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

wie es gerade aussieht, kann ich erst ab halb acht, weil im Büro mein Schreibtisch noch so voll ist. 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## stefan_ue (19. Juni 2007)

Moien zusammen,

trotz des späten Starts um 1/4 vor 9 war es zusammen mit Tobias eine nette Feierabendtour. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man noch immer abends eine Funzel am Rad braucht... 22,5 km in 1h36 und 430 hm sind zwar nicht viel, aber trotzdem ganz nett 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (19. Juni 2007)

stefan_ue schrieb:


> ...Ich hätte nicht gedacht, daß man noch immer abends eine Funzel am Rad braucht... 22,5 km in 1h36...


Dass ihr 'ne Funzel gebraucht habt liegt sicher daran, dass ihr erst um 20:45 gestartet seid 
Ich war heute Abend mit Jule unterwegs...Bilder kommen noch...

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2007)

So...hier noch schnell was zur Tour von heute...
Vor 'ner guten Woche bin ich mit Rieke und Flow#33 an der Kriegsgräberstätte bei Henry Chapelle noch fast vom Blitz erschlagen worden - heute haben wir (Jule + ich) uns das mal bei besserem Wetter angesehen...



 








Mehr Text/Bilder...klick...

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Juni 2007)

Wow, das schaut ja wirklich imposant aus! Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich da wohl auch mal hinfahren. Wir sollten mal eine Westwall-Runde einplanen - dann nehme ich auch meinen Reservisten BW-Helm mit


----------



## Jule (20. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Wow, das schaut ja wirklich imposant aus!


 
Das war's auch. 

Ich ertappe mich allerdings auch an solchen Gedenkstätten immer bei so schrägen Gedanken wie "Ob der Gärtner hier wohl einen Aufsitzrasenmäher hat?"


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Juni 2007)

mich würde eher interessieren wie die um die kreuze rumfahren....


----------



## Jule (20. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> mich würde eher interessieren wie die um die kreuze rumfahren....


 
Genau darüber haben Ralph und ich auch direkt diskutiert.


----------



## rpo35 (20. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Wow, das schaut ja wirklich imposant aus! Bei nächster Gelegenheit werde ich da wohl auch mal hinfahren...


In der Gegend kann man sich auch mit dem Rennrad richtig schön austoben glaube ich 

So, bis gleich...
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flow#33 (20. Juni 2007)

Ok, ihr hattet gestern besseres Wetter und man musste auch keine Angst haben, dass einen während des Ausblicks in die Ebene der Blitz erschlägt.

ABER

Letzte Woche waren die Schuhe wesentlich sauberer  .


Bis demnächst
Florian


----------



## rpo35 (21. Juni 2007)

Flow#33 schrieb:


> ...ABER...Letzte Woche waren die Schuhe wesentlich sauberer  ...


Da haste wohl Recht. Eigentlich war alles recht sauber und trocken - bis auf diese eine Stelle 

Wer hat denn Lust/Zeit am Samstag mit Boris und mir mal in Richtung Eifel zu fahren ? Wird wohl etwas weiter, höher, schneller, länger und was es sonst alles gibt 
Start wäre warscheinlich 10:30 am Waldstadion, wird aber noch geklärt.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (21. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da haste wohl Recht. Eigentlich war alles recht sauber und trocken - bis auf diese eine Stelle
> 
> Wer hat denn Lust/Zeit am Samstag mit Boris und mir mal in Richtung Eifel zu fahren ? Wird wohl etwas weiter, höher, schneller, länger und was es sonst alles gibt



 ich bin doch nicht lebensmüde


----------



## justfake (21. Juni 2007)

hallo leute,

war gerade im wald und wollte den bahntrail fahren. das letzte stück direkt neben der bahn an den groben wurzeln ist per zaun versperrt. man kann drumherum/unter durch kraxeln, aber da stehen zumindest schilder 

die bahn hat da zwei kabel liegen. nur zur info, damit ich bescheid wisst, falls es noch keiner gesagt hat 

gruß
justfake


----------



## five40 (22. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...
> Wer hat denn Lust/Zeit am Samstag mit Boris und mir mal in Richtung Eifel zu fahren ? Wird wohl etwas weiter, höher, schneller, länger und was es sonst alles gibt
> Start wäre warscheinlich 10:30 am Waldstadion, wird aber noch geklärt.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

interesse habe ich, aber bei dem Wetter frage ich mich: Handelt es sich um eine Straßenrunde oder fährst du vorher mit dem Fön durch den Wald und überdachst die Strecke dann 

Gruß,
jens


----------



## Flow#33 (22. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust/Zeit am Samstag mit Boris und mir mal in Richtung Eifel zu fahren ?




Hätte ich grundsätzlich auf jeden Fall Lust zu gehabt, bin übers Wochenende aber mit Rieke in Köln - werden dann wohl hier das eine oder andere Ründchen drehen.

Lieben Gruß, auch von Rieke 
Flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> interesse habe ich, aber bei dem Wetter frage ich mich: Handelt es sich um eine Straßenrunde oder fährst du vorher mit dem Fön durch den Wald und überdachst die Strecke dann
> 
> ...


Seit wann können wir denn in und um Aachen am Donnerstag Abend ahnen, wie Samstags das Wetter wird ?
Naja, wie's momentan aussieht, wird's wohl 'ne Straßenrunde durch Ostbelgien...

Ralph


----------



## five40 (22. Juni 2007)

Bei einer Straßenrunde wäre ich auch dabei.

jens


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2007)

@Jens: Morgen kurz nach 10 gibts hier ein Posting ob gefahren wird oder nicht. Reicht dir das ?

Ralph


----------



## five40 (22. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> @Jens: Morgen kurz nach 10 gibts hier ein Posting ob gefahren wird oder nicht. Reicht dir das ?
> 
> Ralph



ja, das sollte reichen (für Waldstadion oder Hangeweiher).

jens


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2007)

Ich rufe Boris morgen einfach etwas früher an und melde mich hier ca. 9:45. Wir könnten uns dann um 10:10 am Hangeweiher treffen und zusammen zum Waldstadion düsen.

Na dann hoffentlich bis morgen!
Ralph


----------



## Jule (22. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wer hat denn Lust/Zeit am Samstag mit Boris und mir mal in Richtung Eifel zu fahren ? Wird wohl etwas weiter, höher, schneller, länger und was es sonst alles gibt



Die Kombination der Worte: Boris und ich (..äh, also Ralph) + weiter, höher, schneller und länger läßt mir ja schon beim Durchlesen die Waden platzen.
Und es erinnert mich äußerst schmerzlich an die Situation bei der letzten Tour, als Ralph unten in Moresnet am Pilgerweg meinte "Ähm, ich geb' dann mal ein bisschen Gas" und mich mal wieder sowas von stehengelassen hat...*schnief*

Das ist in höchstem Grade demotivierend und unfair! 
Pfffffffff.

So, genug gejammert.

Wünsche allen viel Spaß morgen!

Jule.


----------



## rpo35 (22. Juni 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Und es erinnert mich äußerst schmerzlich an die Situation bei der letzten Tour, als Ralph unten in Moresnet am Pilgerweg meinte "Ähm, ich geb' dann mal ein bisschen Gas" und mich mal wieder sowas von stehengelassen hat...


Ab und zu muß man(n) sich eben mal die Kante geben  Außerdem bist du 'ne ganz schöne Tiefstaplerin


----------



## lieblingsschaf (23. Juni 2007)

Jepp! Isse!


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Jepp! Isse!


 [email protected]: Bin spätestens 10:15 am Hangeweier Kreisverkehr; 10:30 Waldstadion...

Ralph


----------



## five40 (23. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> [email protected]: Bin spätestens 10:15 am Hangeweier Kreisverkehr; 10:30 Waldstadion...
> 
> Ralph



bin dann 10:30Uhr am Waldstadion.
MTB-Runde oder?

jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (23. Juni 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> bin dann 10:30Uhr am Waldstadion.
> MTB-Runde oder?



Ralph sagt "eher Straße".


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2007)

Mahlzeit,

schöne Runde war's und das Wetter hat gehalten!! Ich war grade 10 Minuten hier, als ein kräftiger Schauer runter ging 
70km und gute 800hm bei 'nem 21,5er Schnitt warn's immerhin.
Evtl. geht's morgen mit dem Fahradbus bis Einruhr oder Vogelsang und dann per Bike in einer großen Schleife über Gemünd, Wolfgarten, Heimbach, Nideggen usw... wieder zurück.
Aber nur, wenn das Wetter ziemlich stabil aussieht!

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (24. Juni 2007)

Nabend,

so, nach der wohl verdienten Pizza und 2 Bierchen noch 'ne Kurzmeldung vom heutigen Trip (Details folgen) - Wir (Jule & ich) sind heute mit dem Bus nach Vogelsang und von da aus per Bike zurück nach Aachen.
Unsere Route: Gemünd, Wolfsgarten, Mariawald (Soldatenfriedhof), Heimbach, Nideggen, Abenden, Zerkall, Simonskall, Lammersdorf, Roetgen, Aachen. War 'ne frauenfreundliche Tour (Jule hat's jedenfalls recht locker abgespult  )...mehr evtl. morgen Abend...


----------



## Wüstenhund (25. Juni 2007)

Nach Ansicht dieses Diagramms beschließe ich nun endgültig nicht mehr mit Euch zu fahren. 105km... Frauen, aber nicht Wüstenhund freundlich.


----------



## Wüstenhund (25. Juni 2007)

Ach ja: Nicht, dass ich nicht fahren würde: Sonntag in Giessen 55km /3 Std. 780hm Giessen-Gleiberg-Krumbach-Dünsberg (chicken trail hoch) - Waldgirmes - Königstuhl - Klein Linden Forst - Bergwerkswald - Giessen

Okay, kennst keiner hier, aber ich wollt`s ja nur mal schreiben, damit keiner denkt ich würd gar nix tun


----------



## five40 (25. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Nach Ansicht dieses Diagramms beschließe ich nun endgültig nicht mehr mit Euch zu fahren. 105km... Frauen, aber nicht Wüstenhund freundlich.



Du hast aber den Höhenmetervorteil gesehen?


----------



## Jule (25. Juni 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Du hast aber den Höhenmetervorteil gesehen?


 
Das erinnert mich daran, daß beim Start in Vogelsang doch jemand zu uns meinte "Ach, ihr wollt nach Aachen fahren? Das ist ja kein Problem. Geht ja von hier aus eh nur bergab." ..... Hääää?


----------



## Wüstenhund (25. Juni 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Du hast aber den Höhenmetervorteil gesehen?



@five40 ich kenne mich. Die Hm sind nicht so mein Problem. Wenn ich länger als 3 Stunden im Sattel sitze werde ich einfach ramdösig.


----------



## Jule (25. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Wenn ich länger als 3 Stunden im Sattel sitze werde ich einfach ramdösig.


Wie wirkt sich das aus? Ist das ansteckend? Muß ich Angst haben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (25. Juni 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Wie wirkt sich das aus? Ist das ansteckend? Muß ich Angst haben?



Glaub ich nicht, Jule. Mir zwickt dann einfach nur mein Knie und irgendwann geht mir der Spaß am Biken verloren, es sei denn es ist wirklich eine sehr, sehr coole Tour.


----------



## Jule (25. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Glaub ich nicht, Jule. Mir zwickt dann einfach nur mein Knie und irgendwann geht mir der Spaß am Biken verloren, es sei denn es ist wirklich eine sehr, sehr coole Tour.


Achso. Kniezwicken ist blöd.  
Ich werde nicht ramdösig, sondern gerne schonmal ein bisschen quengelig....."Wann sind wir da? Wann sind wir da? Wann sind wir da?"


----------



## Wüstenhund (25. Juni 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Achso. Kniezwicken ist blöd.
> Ich werde nicht ramdösig, sondern gerne schonmal ein bisschen quengelig....."Wann sind wir da? Wann sind wir da? Wann sind wir da?"



Ne, ich fang dann nur immer an zu sagen, dass ich nicht mehr kann. Um beim nächsten Berg doch mal wieder reinzutreten


----------



## justfake (25. Juni 2007)

ich finde ihr seid sowieso alle krank 

ich bin froh wenn ich 30-35km aachener stadtwald/3LE hinter mir habe und noch lebe 

ich werde jetzt mal anfangen zu trainieren (neues fahrrad ist bestellt  ) und dann mal sehen ob ich mich dann mal trauen kann mit euch mit zu fahren


----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Du hast aber den Höhenmetervorteil gesehen?


Welchen meinst Du ? Den, dass es "nur" 1300hm waren ?
@Wüstenhund: Weniger jammern, mehr fahren  oder wie stand's mal so schön in der Signatur von XCRacer "schreibt weniger Schei*, fahrt mehr Rad"...*g*


----------



## Wüstenhund (25. Juni 2007)

@rpo morgen jammere ich erst mal beim Orthopäden wegen meinem Knie und dann schauen wir weiter  Schade aber, dass ihr die Tour von Vogelsang aus nun alleine gemacht habt. Grundsätzlich wäre ich bei einer Wiederholung dabei. In und um Nideggen können wir aber auch mal fahren. Da müsste ich nur mal rausbekommen welche Wege ich da mal entlang geführt wurde


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (25. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> @rpo morgen jammere ich erst mal beim Orthopäden...


Da drücke ich mal die Daumen! Ich denke du weißt, dass mein Kommentar nicht böse gemeint war. Aber überleg' mal, worüber wir am Samstag Morgen am Telefon gesprochen haben 
Über das Thema Fitness, Training usw...kann man stundenlang streiten, diskutieren wie auch immer...Meines Erachtens gibt es da diverse Kategorien unter uns Biker/innen:
1. Die, die's in der Form/Umfang gar nicht wollen (die dürfen mich dann aber auch nicht für verrückt halten)
2. Die, die nur meinen dass sie es wollen (selbst schuld)
3. Die, die wollen, aber leider wirklich 0 Talent haben (shit happens)
4. Die, die wollen und es klappt (toll)
5. Die, die wollen und es klappt mit relativ wenig Aufwand (lucky)

Wem fällt noch was dazu ein ?
Ich zähle mich übrigens zu Nr.5. Die Frage ist natürlich immer, ob einen das, was man will auch zurfrieden macht...
Vielleicht bekomme ich demnächst auch mal ein Problem damit. Z.b. dann wenn ich merke, dass ich deutlich nachlasse.

Grüße
Ralph

Edit: Jetzt kommt mir nicht wieder mit ich will und hab' keine Zeit...das zählt hier nicht ;-)
Edit 2: Übrigens war ich erst vor kurzem mit jemandem zwischen Vogelsang und Aachen unterwegs, der vor ca. 1,5 Jahren von 1 in 4 gewechselt ist. Geht also...
Ganz übel ist's wenn man sich unrealistische Ziele setzt!


----------



## Jule (26. Juni 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> ich finde ihr seid sowieso alle krank


Das schönste Kompliment seit langem. 

@rpo: Irgendwie hast du zu viel Zeit....


----------



## rpo35 (26. Juni 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> [email protected]: Irgendwie hast du zu viel Zeit....


Nee, gutes Zeitmanagement ...hab' jedenfalls alles geschafft, was ich vor hatte 

Hier noch eben ein paar "Vorabbilder" von der Tour Vogelsang-Aachen (Bericht evtl. morgen):
Im Bus - jede Menge kleine Pacmänner, aber wo ist Pascal ?


----------



## PacMan (27. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Im Bus - jede Menge kleine Pacmänner, aber wo ist Pascal ?


Gute Tarnung - da findest du mich nicht!  
PS: ich warte noch auf 'nen Anruf von euch...


----------



## Wüstenhund (27. Juni 2007)

okay, Jungs und Mädels: Mein Bußgeld von EUREM Ausflug ist schon da  15 Euronen mag die Stadt Aachen für unsere Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitung am 16.05.2007 um 20:56Uhr haben - soll ich mal wegen dem Beweisfoto anfragen?


----------



## justfake (27. Juni 2007)

jetzt sag nciht, ihr wurdet mit dem fahrrad angehalten, weil ihr zu schnell gefahren seid!?!? 

davon habe ich ja noch nie gehört


----------



## Wüstenhund (27. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Da drücke ich mal die Daumen! Ich denke du weißt, dass mein Kommentar nicht böse gemeint war. Aber überleg' mal, worüber wir am Samstag Morgen am Telefon gesprochen haben
> Über das Thema Fitness, Training usw...kann man stundenlang streiten, diskutieren wie auch immer...Meines Erachtens gibt es da diverse Kategorien unter uns Biker/innen:
> 1. Die, die's in der Form/Umfang gar nicht wollen (die dürfen mich dann aber auch nicht für verrückt halten)
> 2. Die, die nur meinen dass sie es wollen (selbst schuld)
> ...



@rpo Die Entscheidung am Samstag stand im Grunde schon fest - das wäre Selbstmord gewesen! Ich brauchte nur jemand, der mir das sagt 

Die Orthopädin meint es wäre ein Muskelproblem. Allerdings tut es dafür ganz schön weh (auch ohne Belastung). Und weil sie sich nicht so sicher war hab ich am Freitag den 13. Juli gleich einen MRT Termin bekommen. Danach weiß ich mehr   Bis dahin darf ich Voltaren draufschmieren und Voltaren reinwerfen damit sich nichts entzündet und es nicht weh tut.


----------



## rpo35 (27. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ...hab ich am Freitag den 13. Juli gleich einen MRT Termin bekommen...


Ich hoffe, du bist nicht abergläubisch


----------



## Wüstenhund (27. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, du bist nicht abergläubisch



Mein Vater ist an dem Tag geboren und hat mit 37 einen Hühnerei großen Kopftumor bekommen und ist seitdem schwerbehindert. Noch fragen zu meiner Abgergläubigkeit?


----------



## lahnbiker (28. Juni 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> @rpo Die Entscheidung am Samstag stand im Grunde schon fest - das wäre Selbstmord gewesen! Ich brauchte nur jemand, der mir das sagt


He, ich wollte dich nicht in solch ein Dilemma bringen. Mir hat halt ein wenig die Info gefehlt ob du deinen Fitnessstand in den letzten Wochen wieder hochfahren konntest. Zudem wollte ich es dir wenigstens angeboten haben!
Mit dem jetzt gefundenen Partner dürfte es für mich auch so werden, daß der mich dann an die Leine nehmen kann  



Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Die Orthopädin meint es wäre ein Muskelproblem. Allerdings tut es dafür ganz schön weh (auch ohne Belastung). Und weil sie sich nicht so sicher war hab ich am Freitag den 13. Juli gleich einen MRT Termin bekommen. Danach weiß ich mehr   Bis dahin darf ich Voltaren draufschmieren und Voltaren reinwerfen damit sich nichts entzündet und es nicht weh tut.


Gute Besserung! Machst Du jedesmal ausreichend Stretching nach dem Biken? Muskelverkürzung wurde jetzt als Grund bei einem Bekannten festgestellt der auch immer wieder Knieprobleme bekommen hat bzw. diese nicht weggegangen sind und nach dem Fahren nicht genug gestretcht hatte.

@rpo35: in deiner Aufzählung zwischen 3 und 4 fehlt noch: Die, die wollen, es aber nur unter größten Mühen/Anstregungen und mit viel Aufwand erreichen.

Ansonsten viele Grüße, der Besuch in Aachen verzögert sich jetzt dann noch einmal  
mykel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (28. Juni 2007)

lahnbiker schrieb:
			
		

> Gute Besserung! Machst Du jedesmal ausreichend Stretching nach dem Biken? Muskelverkürzung wurde jetzt als Grund bei einem Bekannten festgestellt der auch immer wieder Knieprobleme bekommen hat bzw. diese nicht weggegangen sind und nach dem Fahren nicht genug gestretcht hatte.



Danke, Maik. Im Streteching bin ich Meister! Ich kann meine Hände im Stehen fast flach auf den Boden legen und ansonsten mach ich ja deswegen auch immer mal wieder Übungen.

Vermutlich habe ich mir im Fitnessstudio den Schlag geholt, auch wenn ich schon ne ganze Weile auch im Wiegetritt Probleme hatte. Ist nur die Frage ob Muskel- oder wieder Knieproblem. Ich kann`s nicht genau lokalisieren. Aber es ist das Bein, wo ich schon die ganze Zeit Muskelprobleme und auch mal nen Krampf hatte, was mir bekanntlich recht selten passiert....


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2007)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> [email protected]: in deiner Aufzählung zwischen 3 und 4 fehlt noch: Die, die wollen, es aber nur unter größten Mühen/Anstregungen und mit viel Aufwand erreichen...


Mag sein, aber letztendlich zählt nur eins: persönlich gesetztes Ziel realistisch und erreicht ja/nein...
Dir wünsche ich jedenfalls viel Erfolg aber noch mehr Spaß bei der TAC 

Ralph


----------



## lahnbiker (28. Juni 2007)

Vielen Dank! Da das ja sehr kurzfristig kam, will ich vor allem Spaß haben. Seh es also mehr als spaßiges Quälen an, hoffentlicht wirds nicht gequälter Spaß


----------



## Wüstenhund (28. Juni 2007)

lahnbiker schrieb:


> Vielen Dank! Da das ja sehr kurzfristig kam, will ich vor allem Spaß haben. Seh es also mehr als spaßiges Quälen an, hoffentlicht wirds nicht gequälter Spaß



Das ist halt wie in der Politik: Da hat man entweder die Qual der Wahl oder besser gesagt nur die Wahl der Qual


----------



## rpo35 (28. Juni 2007)

*24.06.2007         Von Vogelsang über Umwege nach Aachen

*An diesem Sonntag nutzten wir erstmalig das Angebot des VCD         Aachen-Düren - den Eifel-Fahrradbus!
Eins         vorab: Radlern mit hochwertigen Bikes ist dieser Service leider nicht zu         empfehlen! Jule's VOITL hat seit dem einen Kratzer am Oberrohr und das         Rad eines anderen Fahrgastes kam mit erheblichen Lackschäden an der         Vorderradgabel wieder aus dem Hänger!...

Der Rest des Tages war zum Glück "Genußbiken" vom Feinsten...


 

 ...und ja, ein bisschen "Posen" muß auch mal sein *g*


 








Weiterlesen und Bilder ?...klick...
Empfehlung für Nachahmer: Mehr trainieren und die ganze Strecke mit dem Bike absolvieren 

Ralph


----------



## Jule (28. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...Jule's VOITL hat seit dem einen Kratzer am Oberrohr...


----------



## PacMan (28. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Jule's VOITL hat seit dem einen Kratzer am Oberrohr


Oje, das tut weh! Hier, damit es bald wieder gut ist...


----------



## c_w (29. Juni 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> hallo leute,
> 
> war gerade im wald und wollte den bahntrail fahren. das letzte stück direkt neben der bahn an den groben wurzeln ist per zaun versperrt. man kann drumherum/unter durch kraxeln, aber da stehen zumindest schilder
> 
> ...



Also, ich bin mir zwar nicht gaaanz sicher, was du mit den groben Wurzeln meinst, aber ich bin gestern den kompletten Bahntrail gefahren und da war kein Zaun mehr.
Angenommen, wir reden vom gleichen Bahntrail *g*


----------



## gonz (29. Juni 2007)

Der Zaun und das Kabel liegen auf dem Trail, der eigentlich gemeinhin als Grenztrail (Pelzerturm-Entenphul) bekannt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (29. Juni 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Oje, das tut weh! Hier, damit es bald wieder gut ist...


 
Danke!  
Jetzt geht's mir schon viel besser.


----------



## justfake (29. Juni 2007)

ui, okok, dann mein ich eben den 

dachte das wäre der bahntrail. wieder was dazu gelernt


----------



## c_w (29. Juni 2007)

Zuviele Trails in der Nähe der Bahnlinien hier.
Ok, dann weiss ich jetzt, wo ich aufpassen muss... den Grenztrail wär' ich gestern auch fast noch gefahren, hab mich dann aber umentschieden.


----------



## kmp (29. Juni 2007)

Moin!

Ich wollt mal Fragen ob es hier welche aus dem Forum gibt die in Aachen auch beim Unibiken mitfahren?

Ich werd zwecks Studium ab Ende August in Aachen sein und es ist ja sicher nicht verkehrt darüber bzw übers Forum Leute und die örtlichen Gegebenheiten/Strecken usw kennenzulernen. 
Ich bin die letzten 2 Jahre fast garnicht Fahrrad gefahren bzw wenn dann nur mal in die Stadt oder so(vorher ab und an mal ne 20-30tour durch den Wald).
Aber ich hab mir jetzt ein neues Fully bestellt und möcht dann regelmäßig fahren gehen (wenns denn endlich da ist) und ich denk in ner Gruppe macht das mehr Spaß, zumal ich immer jemanden brauch der mir in den Hintern tritt, weil ich allein zu faul bin (ich hoffe natürlich, dass sich das mit der Zeit ändert).

Ich verfolg das hier schon ne Weile und es scheint ja doch Biketechnisch sehr gut in und um Aachen zu sein, insofern würd ich mich freuen sich dann mal hier jemandem anschließen zu können.



Mfg Kai


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2007)

Tach zusammen,

wer hat noch Post aus Belgistan ?
100 soll der Spaß kosten! Ich glaub' ich werde denen einen lustigen Brief schreiben.

Ralph


----------



## gonz (29. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wer hat noch Post aus Belgistan ?
> 100 soll der Spaß kosten! Ich glaub' ich werde denen einen lustigen Brief schreiben.
> ...



Ja, Post kam heute. Willst Du die Zahlung nicht akzeptieren? Ich glaube, dass würde die Sache ein wenig komplizierter (und wahrscheinlich auch teurer) machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gonz (29. Juni 2007)

kmp schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Ich wollt mal Fragen ob es hier welche aus dem Forum gibt die in Aachen auch beim Unibiken mitfahren?
> 
> ...



Ja, biketechnisch geht hier 'ne Menge. Schau einfach Do. um 17.00 Uhr beim Hochschulsportzentrum vorbei. Wir fahren meist recht lockere Touren - konditionell und fahrtechnisch - so um die 25 km. Sind auf jeden Fall immer so um die 10 Leute dabei, die meisten findest du auch im Forum, aber auf dem persönlichen Weg geht das Kennenlernen meist am einfachsten.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2007)

gonz schrieb:


> Ja, biketechnisch geht hier 'ne Menge. Schau einfach Do. um 17.00 Uhr beim Hochschulsportzentrum vorbei. Wir fahren meist recht lockere Touren - konditionell und fahrtechnisch - so um die 25 km. Sind auf jeden immer so um die 10 Leute dabei, die meisten findest du auch im Forum, aber auf dem persönlichen Weg geht das Kennenlernen meist am einfachsten.


Und immer schön 'nen Huni einpacken


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2007)

gonz schrieb:


> Ja, Post kam heute. Willst Du die Zahlung nicht akzeptieren? Ich glaube, dass würde die Sache ein wenig komplizierter (und wahrscheinlich auch teurer) machen.


Ich grübel erstmal. Aber eigentlich müsste man 'ne riesen Welle machen...Politik, Presse usw...


----------



## gonz (29. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich grübel erstmal. Aber eigentlich müsste man 'ne riesen Welle machen...Politik, Presse usw...



Ja, ein bißchen Wirbel machen macht schon Sinn. Vor allem über die Presse. Ich glaube nur, das sollte man vielleicht auf die Zeit nach der Klärung unseres Verfahrens verschieben, da das auch nach hinten losgehen kann.

In Belgien ticken die Uhren bekanntlich ein wenig anders...


----------



## kmp (29. Juni 2007)

Schön das zu hören, werde dann, wenns soweit ist, auf jeden Fall mal vorbeischaun, freu mich schon drauf^^


zu eurem Problem: Haut doch die Bild an, ich hab zwar eine persönliche Abneigung gegen diese "Zeitung", aber die machen da wahrscheinlich dann genug Wirbel drum (wenns denen Schlagzeile genug ist). 

Ansonsten vlt mal bei einer Zeitung das Problem schildern und nachfragen ob sie über dieses Problemstellung mal berichten könnten (auch als Vorsorge, scheinen ja viele Biker von AC nach Belgien zu fahren und da kanns ja jeden treffen) und vlt mal bei der Stadtverwaltung oder so(oder irgendwas was für Tourismus in und um Aachen verantwortlich ist) nachfragen wohin man sich wenden kann Zwecks zwischenstaatlicher Beziehungen etc. Aachen wirbt für sich ja auch durch die Nähe zum Dreiländereck, da sollte es denen schon daran gelegen sein, dass es nicht zu Konflikten kommt.


----------



## rpo35 (29. Juni 2007)

gonz schrieb:


> ...Ich glaube nur, das sollte man vielleicht auf die Zeit nach der Klärung unseres Verfahrens verschieben, da das auch nach hinten losgehen kann...


Wenn du bezahlst gibt's kein Verfahren.


----------



## gonz (29. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wenn du bezahlst gibt's kein Verfahren.



Meinte ich ja.


----------



## Nichtslutz (29. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> 
> wer hat noch Post aus Belgistan ?
> 100 soll der Spaß kosten! Ich glaub' ich werde denen einen lustigen Brief schreiben.
> ...



Post? Ach Mist, hab ich glatt vergessen n Nachsendeantrag zu stellen.....

Gruesse.


----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Juni 2007)

ist echt schon übel, dass die wegen so ner sache gleich mal 1.000 EUR verdienen!

irgendwie absurd, da es sich ja um einen nutzwald handelt.
außerdem finden im belgischen wald doch regelmäßig mountainbike-rennen stadt. wenn dann 200 biker über so ne strecke bügeln ist das dann kein problem, oder was?!


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juni 2007)

Also von mir kriegen die 'nen netten Brief und 'ne Absage; Kopie für's Grenzecho ist das Mindeste. Ich überleg' mir in den nächsten Tagen genaueres. Ich finde, wir sollten uns kommende Woche treffen und uns was überlegen. Ich lass mir den Mist nicht gefallen und mach' richtig Dampf !!

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (30. Juni 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also von mir kriegen die 'nen netten Brief und 'ne Absage; Kopie für's Grenzecho ist das Mindeste. Ich überleg' mir in den nächsten Tagen genaueres. Ich finde, wir sollten uns kommende Woche treffen und uns was überlegen. Ich lass mir den Mist nicht gefallen und mach' richtig Dampf !!
> 
> Ralph



wäre dabei, wenn die gefahr, dass es am ende noch dicker kommt, überschaubar bleibt.
als student bin ich nunmal nicht soooo liquide...

Di Abend?


----------



## justfake (1. Juli 2007)

hallöle

ich habe gehört, dass es im aachener wald irgendwo einen grillplatz gibt. weiß da jemand was von wo der ist, ob man sich anmelden muss, ob man die ganze nacht durchfeiern darf  oder wo man sich drüber informieren kann?

gruß
justfake


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. Juli 2007)

Hi Fake,
es gibt oberhalb des van Halfern Parks eine Grillhütte, die man wohl mieten/reservieren kann. Da hing auch mal ein Schild mit Telefonnummer und Platzordnung. 
Dann gibt es noch in der Nähe der Toblerone eine Hütte im Wald, wo ich aber nicht weiß wem die ist und ob man die mieten kann. 

Gruß
the real wüstenhund


----------



## rpo35 (1. Juli 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> wäre dabei, wenn die gefahr, dass es am ende noch dicker kommt, überschaubar bleibt.
> als student bin ich nunmal nicht soooo liquide...
> 
> Di Abend?


Dienstag ist ok und 19:00 Uhr sollte eigentlich jeder schaffen. Bleibt nur noch die Frage wo...

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Deleted 36013 (1. Juli 2007)

gerne bei mir (ponttor) bei pizza vom dönermann und nem kölsch.
(geht wohl generell nicht allzulang, da ich am mittwoch um 5oh raus muß)

oder ponte?


----------



## justfake (1. Juli 2007)

thx wüstenhund. dann werde ich mal gucken fahren


----------



## stefan_ue (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

hat jemand Lust, heute Abend ab etwa 19h eine Runde im Aachener Wald zu drehen? 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan

PS: Und Hunni nicht vergessen...


Edit: Angesichts dem guten Wetter bleibe ich mal lieber vorerst in der Bude... Schade :-(


----------



## rpo35 (2. Juli 2007)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> gerne bei mir (ponttor) bei pizza vom dönermann und nem kölsch.
> (geht wohl generell nicht allzulang, da ich am mittwoch um 5oh raus muß)
> 
> oder ponte?


Ok, bin um 19:00 uhr da. Schick mir mal 'ne PM mit Anschrift bzw. Hausnummer!
Wer kommt denn noch ?

Ralph


----------



## gonz (2. Juli 2007)

Werde dann wohl auch mal kommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmp (2. Juli 2007)

@ an die Studenten unter euch

ich bin noch auf der Suche nach einem Zimmer/Wohnung in Aachen ab Mitte/Ende August, vorzugsweise WGs. Nachdem ich eben erfahren hab, dass es im Studentendorf (eckertweg) nicht klappt und ich vom Halifax(Ahornstraße) noch nix gehört hab dachte ich frag ich mal hier! Hier gibts ja einige Studenten vlt wohnt ja einer von euch in einer WG wo noch was frei ist oder kennt wen/hat connections what ever...

Ich weiß, dass das nicht so hier rein passt, aber ich denk hier bewegen sich die meisten Aachener, woanders geht das nur unter.

Also falls einer was weiß, oder nen Tipp hat wo ich nachfragen kann: bitte melden! Ansonsten werd ich Mitte/Ende Juli nach Aachen fahren (Freundin wohnt da) und WGs abklappern...


----------



## justfake (2. Juli 2007)

lol

auch geil, deine perle wohnt da aber du willst lieber nciht mit ihr zusammenwohnen oder was? hehe, das lass die mal nicht hören


----------



## kmp (2. Juli 2007)

das weiß sie^^

ne sie ist genauso wie ich letztes Jahr mit Schule fertig geworden und studiert jetzt schon seit nem Jahr (ich musste zum Bund), wohnt halt bei ihren Eltern, also machts keinen Sinn für sie auszuziehen wenn sie doch quasi kostenlos ne Wohnung da hat...nur zu ihr ziehen wollen wir beide nicht, zu zweit in nem kleinen Zimmer ist nicht so das wahre wenn man lernen muss etc oder man mal schlechte Laune hat.

führen seit 3 Jahren ne Fernbeziehung...


----------



## justfake (2. Juli 2007)

jo, verstehe schon  würde ich dann auch nicht zwangsweise wollen, wenns auch anders geht 

aber wohne alleine und das ist gut so  kann dir da auch leider nicht weiterhelfen


----------



## kmp (2. Juli 2007)

öh ok eben nochmal nen Anruf gekriegt, morgen ist so ein Bewerbertreffen im Studiwohnheim, genaue Details sind ja jetzt unwichtig zumindest "darf" ich da morgen jetzt doch kommen^^ also vlt hat sichs auch schon erledigt.

Also werd ich moin mal die 215km nach Aachen heizen und mal schaun^^


----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Juli 2007)

kmp schrieb:


> Ich weiß, dass das nicht so hier rein passt, aber ich denk hier bewegen sich die meisten Aachener, woanders geht das nur unter.



und wie das hier reinpasst! ;-)
ich suche einen *ZWISCHEN*mieter für mein WG-Zimmer direkt am Ponttor.
zentraler kannst du nicht wohnen!  

*Zeitraum: 01.09. - 22.12.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 36013 (2. Juli 2007)

An alle Schwerverbrecher:
Wir treffen uns also bei mir, um 20.00h!

Nochmal die Uhrzeit: *20.00h*
(habe vorher noch Uni...)

bis morgen

*PS: Bitte an alle weiter geben, die noch mit unterwegs waren!*


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Juli 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Post? Ach Mist, hab ich glatt vergessen n Nachsendeantrag zu stellen.....
> 
> Gruesse.


 

Tja das macht nichts. Bin in Abwesenheit zu drei Tagen Knast wegen falsch Parken verurteilt worden. Darfst dich dann nur 10 Jahre nicht in Belgien erwischen lassen. Die Belgier laufen eben anders als andere.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Wüstenhund (3. Juli 2007)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Tja das macht nichts. Bin in Abwesenheit zu drei Tagen Knast wegen falsch Parken verurteilt worden. Darfst dich dann nur 10 Jahre nicht in Belgien erwischen lassen. Die Belgier laufen eben anders als andere.
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Ist doch praktisch. Wenn er wieder kommt braucht er sich dann erst mal keine Wohnung zu suchen


----------



## lakota (3. Juli 2007)

huhu...
hab schon n bisschen bei google rumgesucht und hier im forum, aber auf die schnelle nix gefunden.
von euch ist bestimmt schonmal jemand den R22 gefahren, zumindest teilweise, der zieht sich ja von aachen bis nach eschenburg.
ist der weg gut ausgeschildert? einigermaßen interessant? großer asphaltanteil?
ich hatte vor den R22 evtl in den nächsten wochen einmal von neunkirchen bis aachen zu fahren und frage mich, ob das an einem tag machbar ist. 
ich besitze weder die passende wegekarte noch ein gps oder sonstwas, kann mir also absolut kein bild von der strecke machen, würde aber trotzdem gern wissen, mit welcher länge ich zu rechnen habe...
wäre schön, wenn jemand etwas dazu wüsste 
danke


----------



## lahnbiker (3. Juli 2007)

hi,

vielleicht hilft dir der Radroutenplaner NRW weiter.


----------



## lakota (3. Juli 2007)

oh ja dankeschön 
das ist schonmal ein sehr guter anfang.
ich glaube, wenn ich die ganze zeit noch auf die wegbeschreibung gucken muss, dann schaffe ich die 117 km noch nichtmal in 8 stunden 
da ist trainieren angesagt...


----------



## Nichtslutz (3. Juli 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ist doch praktisch. Wenn er wieder kommt braucht er sich dann erst mal keine Wohnung zu suchen



Genaustens!


----------



## five40 (6. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

wie schauts mit einer Tour am Sa oder So aus?

Gruß,
jens


----------



## rpo35 (7. Juli 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wie schauts mit einer Tour am Sa oder So aus?
> 
> ...


Ich fahre morgen ziemlich sicher. Bin aber schon um 9:30 unterwegs, da ich spätestens 13:30 zurück sein muß.

Ralph


----------



## five40 (7. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich fahre morgen ziemlich sicher. Bin aber schon um 9:30 unterwegs, da ich spätestens 13:30 zurück sein muß.
> 
> Ralph



Wenn 9:45Uhr am Hangeweiher noch im Zeitrahmen liegt, wäre ich dabei.

Gruß,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2007)

Für die Spontanen, die um die Ecke wohnen: 10:00 Uhr Hangeweiher 

Grüße und schönen Sonntag!
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2007)

Nabend,

hier noch ein paar Eindrücke unserer (Jule & ich) gestrigen Tour durch Süd Limburg...


 

 








Das Radwegenetz ist ähnlich gut ausgeschildert wie das in Ostbelgien und landschaftlich fast noch reizvoller.
Und von wegen plattes Land  :





Die restlichen Bilder...klick...
Tschö wa


----------



## rpo35 (8. Juli 2007)

Und kurz vor dem Schlafengehen noch ein paar Bilder von heute...Jens und ich waren heute auf einer kleinen Runde in Belgien und Holland unterwegs. Besonders nett - und da war ich noch nie - das Geultal...





Den Rest gibt's hier...

Schöne Woche!
Ralph


----------



## zedek (10. Juli 2007)

Hi, fahren von euch eigentlich einige Leute nach Feierabend die ein oder andere Runde, so gegen 18h.
Bei mir siehts so aus, das ich meist 3-4 mal pro Woche Abends fahre, aber es mir per Forum zu lang dauert Leute zu finden, zumal es meist sehr spontan ist, grade bei der derzeitigen Wetterlage.
Wenns noch wem so geht wie mir, könnte man ja Icq oder Handynummern tauschen und so nen schnelleren Weg haben in Kontakt zu treten.

mfg Tobias


----------



## stefan_ue (11. Juli 2007)

Hallo Tobias,

wenn das Wetter heute trocken bleibt, will ich abends eine Runde im Aachener Wald drehen, wobei mir als Abfahrtszeit 19h gelegener käme.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bobcat (11. Juli 2007)

Hey...endlich wieder Zeit. Samstag kommt der Sommer zurück.
Wer hätte denn Lust auf eine was längere Tour...
so was wie Roetgen-Hasselbachgraben-Kalltalsperre....
Trails und Waldwege und so wenig Straße wie möglich.
Start 10°° oder 11°°.


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Hey...endlich wieder Zeit...


Wieder solo ?


----------



## bobcat (11. Juli 2007)

Nöö...im Urlaub


----------



## rpo35 (11. Juli 2007)

Ich kann dieses WE leider nicht und diese Woche nach Feierabend geht leider auch nix mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zedek (11. Juli 2007)

bei mir wirds bis zum Wochende wohl nix, weil ich gestern nen "Zusammenstoß" mit ner Dame ihrem Rad hatte, mit der Folge, dass mein Vorderrad total hinüber iss.
Jetzt muss erstmal ein neues her und solang darf ich mich ärgern und warten...


----------



## wp_ac (15. Juli 2007)

Statt einer Postkarte ..

Schöne Größe aus dem heißen Korsika !!  Hier gibts kaum digitale Infrastruktur, dafür aber jede Menge tolle Landschaft, Höhenmeter satt und abends Après-Bike am Pool und am Strand - für alle, dies wollen. Heute:











So, machts gut, ich muss jetzt ein wenig die Beine hochlegen  . Morgen gehts wieder zurück ins verregnete Germani.

@Ralph: ("Ich nehme an, dass du im Urlaub bist,..")  Upps, ich hab gedacht, ich hätte was gesagt , ähh ..


----------



## PlanB (19. Juli 2007)

Mahlzeit!

Ich habe heute im Aachener Wald irgendwo rund um den Bahntrail meine Oakley Sonnenbrille verloren. Sieht so aus: klick

Bin natürlich mit Kollege nochmal runter, aber die Suche blieb leider erfolglos. Da heute sehr viel los war, könnte es aber auch gut sein, dass die in der Zwischenzeit jemand aufgelesen hat. Ich dachte ich versuchs hier mal, soll ja noch ehrliche Menschen geben. Dem Finder liefer ich nen Kasten Bier frei haus.

Gruß
Markus

Verpeiler sind geiler...


----------



## Grappa (21. Juli 2007)

Habe vorgestern Deine Oakley Brille gefunden. Melde Dich einfach zwecks Übergabe!

Gruss!


----------



## Nichtslutz (30. Juli 2007)

Howdy Yoall,

jetzt da ich endlich wieder n Rad hab, hier mal einige Eindruecke von meiner neuen Hausrunde, die tatsaechlich gerade mal 2 Meilen von meiner Haustuer losgeht (13 Meilen single track am Stueck - leider ziemlich flach)

Erstmal da lang:



Dann kommt dieses Schild (wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, befinden wir uns NICHT in Belgien):



Dann geht's los mit "links ein Baum und rechts ein Baum und dazwischen Zwischenraum":















Irgendwann ist's dann Zeit, den anderen Jungs den Grill leer zu fressen und ich komm wieder hier vorbei:




Also viele Gruesse von hier drueben, die Toblerone vermiss ich trotzdem....


----------



## wp_ac (30. Juli 2007)

Hauptsache, du kann endlich wieder fahren. Der Rest findet sich dann auch.  

Und unter uns: Aachen ist doch sowieso einmalig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (30. Juli 2007)

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust auf eine längere Schönwettertour am Mittwoch?
Vielleicht mal Richtung Brunsumern Heide...


----------



## rpo35 (30. Juli 2007)

^An was für 'ne Startzeit hattest du denn gedacht? Zwischen 18:00 bis 21:30 kann man ziemlich große Runden drehen 

Ralph


----------



## bobcat (31. Juli 2007)

Am Mittwoch wollte ich schon gegen Mittag los....ist ja mal wieder nur so ein "Eintagssommer". Na ja, vielleicht am Sonntag, da hätte ich wieder Zeit.
Die Brunsummer Heide steht auf jeden Fall demnächst mal auf dem Plan...


----------



## Jule (31. Juli 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Am Mittwoch wollte ich schon gegen Mittag los....ist ja mal wieder nur so ein "Eintagssommer". Na ja, vielleicht am Sonntag, da hätte ich wieder Zeit.
> Die Brunsummer Heide steht auf jeden Fall demnächst mal auf dem Plan...


 
Hm. Am Sonntag können wir nicht. Da sind wir schon mit unseren Hirschen an der Mosel. Yipiiiiieeeeeeeh.  6 Tage Radfahren + 1 Tag Kultur.  Ich bin da jetzt mal ganz optimistisch.

Am Mittwoch gibt's dann halt nur 'ne Feierabendrunde + Hirsche-Putzen.

Jule.


----------



## bobcat (31. Juli 2007)

Oder, wenn der Sommer so weitergeht...
6 Tage Kultur und 1 Tag  Radfahren


----------



## Jule (31. Juli 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Oder, wenn der Sommer so weitergeht...
> 6 Tage Kultur und 1 Tag Radfahren


 
Neeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiin!!!!     Das Wetter wird schön!

Und außerdem: Bei zu viel Regen wird ein anderes Alternativprogramm gestartet.


----------



## PacMan (31. Juli 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^An was für 'ne Startzeit hattest du denn gedacht? Zwischen 18:00 bis 21:30 kann man ziemlich große Runden drehen


Hmm... klingt eigentlich ganz gut! Würde auch gerne 'ne FAT (FeierAbendTour) drehen. Würde ab Alsdorf starten. Es bieten sich also Wurmtal oder tatsächlich Brunssumer Heide an. Ich wäre für letzteres... können ja mit Licht nach Hause fahren...


----------



## rpo35 (31. Juli 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> ...Ich wäre für letzteres... können ja mit Licht nach Hause fahren...


Hm, Licht haben wir, aber leider nur für ein Bike. Somit wäre für uns ersteres besser  Kennst du dich denn im Wurmtal gut aus?


----------



## rpo35 (3. August 2007)

Tschööööö zusammen!! 1 Woche Biken an der Mosel - morgen früh gehts los 
Danach kümmere ich mich nochmal um die Sache mit dem lästigen Grünzeug 

Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (3. August 2007)

Viel Spaß dabei für euch beide! Danach setzen wir uns mal ne Runde zuammen. Ihr habt dann bestimmt viel zu erzählen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (7. August 2007)

Salve muchachos.

Wer hat Lust morgen bei schönem Wetter eine Reha-Tour durch den AC-Wald zu drehen? Das Tempo ist Anfänger geeignet, die Strecke darf auch mal fordern. Betreffend der Startzeit bin ich flexibel. 

Gruß, der Hund


----------



## n00ty (11. August 2007)

kurze frage, wer geht morgen wie fahren?? hätte lust en paar trails zu fahrn....ist zwar noch was nass im wald aber durchaus fahrbar 
gruß henry


----------



## bexxx (15. August 2007)

Hi,

fährt jemand im Samstag eine Tour die für ambitionierte Anfänger geeignet ist (Ausdauer kein Problem, nur die Technik ...  )?  Leider kenne ich mich hier in den Wäldchen immer noch nicht aus, so dass ich immer die selben Strecken fahre ... ;( Ausserdem kann es ja nicht sein, dass mein MTB verrottet und ich zum Jogger mutiere 

Die Tour kann auch gerne länger sein. Ich würde aus Aachen (Hörn) starten, kann auch gerne einen LMB Termin aufsetzen (für wann/wo treffen?).

Wäre auch schön mal ein paar von Euch kennen zu lernen !

Lieben Gruss,
bexxx


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. August 2007)

Wollte eigentlich in Zweifall mitfahren (auch Anfänger geeignet), aber in Aachen war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Wie lange willst du fahren? Wann sollte es losgehen?


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2007)

Paßt hier glaube ich am besten rein...
Der TvS hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute und immer schön fit halten !!


Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## bexxx (15. August 2007)

Hi Wheeeler9990



Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich in Zweifall mitfahren (auch Anfänger geeignet), aber in Aachen war ich schon ewig nicht mehr. Wie lange willst du fahren? Wann sollte es losgehen?



Bin da flexibel. Am liebsten am Nachmittag, kann aber auch morgens.
Fahrzeit? Da passe ich mich auch an. 4 Stunden? Ich muss nur wissen wieviel Wasser und Fruchtschnitten ich einstecken muss .

Ansonsten: Was ist Zweifall? Vielleicht lockt das ja auch  Wir koennten uns dafuer z.B. in Kornelimuenster treffen. 

Vielleicht hat ja noch jemand Lust zu uns zu stossen.

bexxx


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. August 2007)

Zweifall ist Voreifel am Rande der Berge. Von Kornelimünster nach Breinig und dann kommt Zweifall. Termin für Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4968

Aber wie gesagt, ich war lange nicht mehr im Aachener Wald und hätte noch mal Bock darauf.


----------



## Jule (15. August 2007)

bexxx schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> fährt jemand im Samstag eine Tour die für ambitionierte Anfänger geeignet ist (Ausdauer kein Problem, nur die Technik ...  )?  Leider kenne ich mich hier in den Wäldchen immer noch nicht aus, so dass ich immer die selben Strecken fahre ... ;( Ausserdem kann es ja nicht sein, dass mein MTB verrottet und ich zum Jogger mutiere



Hey, das ist schön. Ich möchte am Samstag auch 'ne Runde durch den Stadtwald drehen. Nehmt ihr mich mit? Ich kenn' mich auch ganz gut da aus.
Kondition ist kein Problem (hab' gerade ein einwöchiges "Trainingslager" an der Mosel absolviert ). Wenn's mir technisch mal wieder zu anspruchsvoll wird walze ich langsam hinterher.

Ich starte in der Südstr. am Boxgraben.
Irgendwas gegen 11:00Uhr Startzeit wäre schön. Später geht aber auch.

Liebe Grüße.
Ich geh' jetzt laufen. 

Jule.


----------



## TvS (15. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Paßt hier glaube ich am besten rein...
> Der TvS hat heute Geburtstag! Alles Gute und immer schön fit halten !!
> 
> 
> ...




Danke schön Ralph!

Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag ja auch schon um 11 Uhr aufs Bike, eine Fahrt durch den Stadtwald wäre ja spaßig. Allerdings feiert ein Kollege seinen Nachwuchs am Freitag, von daher... 

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bexxx (15. August 2007)

Hi,

perfekt, ich komme von der Maastrichter Str. Boxgraben kenne ich. Mit ner Aachenerin verfahre ich mich wenigstens nicht 

11:00 waere fuer mich auch ok. Wo sollten wir uns wann mit Wheeler9990 treffen? Was liegt in seiner Richtung?

bexxx


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. August 2007)

Wenn Aachen, dann bin ich immer von Siegel oder Waldschenke oder Waldstadion gestartet. Ich komme aber eh mit dem Auto, da ich auf Stadtfahrten so gar keine Lust habe. Bin also flexibel was den Start angeht, hauptsache man kann da umsonst parken. 11:00 ist OK.


----------



## bexxx (15. August 2007)

Ich habe 11:15 an der Waldschenke / Lütticher Strasse eingetragen. In 15 mins sollten wir das schaffen.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4975

Freue mich auf Euch  Endlich nicht mehr alleine Biken ...

Schönen Abend,
bexxx


----------



## rpo35 (15. August 2007)

TvS schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht komme ich am Samstag ja auch schon um 11 Uhr aufs Bike, eine Fahrt durch den Stadtwald wäre ja spaßig...


Ich bin am Samstag leider nicht dabei  Aber man sieht sich sicher demnächst nochmal.

Ralph


----------



## bobcat (16. August 2007)

Wär auch gerne mal wieder dabei...
bin aber leider nicht da.

Viel Spass
Thomas


----------



## n00ty (16. August 2007)

Damit ihr bescheid wisst:

Irgendjemand hat in den letzten zwei Tagen wohl diverse Stöcke/Knüppel auf der Toblerone plaziert (unterer Teil/ hinterm Weg) Habe die vom Weg aus soweit entfernt, aber passt im oberen Teil auf ob da vllt auch was liegt bzw auhc im unteren, da uu die Person das ganze wiederholt! 

Gruß Henry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (16. August 2007)

...und es sind vermehrt Waldarbeiter unterwegs. Abgesehen davon sind die Wege im Aachener Wald Richtung Grenzweg in einem katastrophalen Zustand, da dort wohl mit schwerem Gerät geholz wird.


----------



## kinschman (17. August 2007)

hallo zusammen !

also wenn das wetter so bleibt wie angekündigt (sonnig + trocken) dann würd ich mich anschliessen - war in letzter zeit desöfteren mit "PlanB" im aachener wald unterwegs, aber ich kenn noch längst nicht jede gute ecke 

kann man denn da (lütticher str. / waldschenke) auch irgendwo sein auto parken ??



ach und noch was 
am sonntag findet in opoetern(belgien - in der nähe von masseik) eine art CTF statt (streckenlänge 20, 40, 80, 100 und 115 km - maximal 900HM).
würde da wahrscheinlich hin-und mitfahren.
wer noch ??
http://www.fietspromo.be/100km.html


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

Ich komme Samstag auch mit. Habe gestern ein paar unbefahrene Trails hinter dem 3-Ländereck entdeckt, die man auch einbauen könnte. Die Singletrails sind fast alle ziemlich frei und in recht gutem Zustand


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. August 2007)

Die Waldschenke ist ein (übrigens sehr gutes) Restaurant, da sind genug Parkplätze.


----------



## Jule (17. August 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ich komme Samstag auch mit. Habe gestern ein paar unbefahrene Trails hinter dem 3-Ländereck entdeckt, die man auch einbauen könnte. Die Singletrails sind fast alle ziemlich frei und in recht gutem Zustand


 
Ich will aber keine Kamikaze-Tour.  
Trails sind Ok, aber nur schöne! Nix doofes mit Schlammlöchern, Glitschwurzeln und tausend Absätzen....


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

Also wenn, dann Trails bergauf


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. August 2007)

Also Toblerone bergauf, dann seid ihr glücklich 

Mir ist es egal, ich fahre alles was fahrbar ist. Nur 4 Stunden WAB in schnellem Tritt halt ich nicht durch, also der ein oder andere Trail sollte schon drin sein.
Bis morgen dann...

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## Jule (17. August 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Also wenn, dann Trails bergauf


Bist du sicher, dass du das willst? 

Bis morgen. Ich freu mich. 
Jule.


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. August 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass du das willst?



Wenn ich will ja...


----------



## Transpirant (17. August 2007)

Für alle die nach der Tour am Sonntag noch etwas auf der Pfanne haben, gibt es  in Bütgenbach (B) eine leckere XC Ausfahrt. Dieser Lauf zählt auch für die ostbelgische Meisterschaft, daher wird es an Herausforderungen nicht mangeln. Start ist 14:30 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (17. August 2007)

^ich fahre nicht mehr in Belgien!! Stichwörter: Förster, Pistolen, Kabelbinder (Handschellen), schlechte Kindheit...

@Wauwau: Ich verstehe deinen Text nicht...

Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (18. August 2007)

@Ralph: welchen Text?


----------



## Boris75 (18. August 2007)

Morgen zusammen, hab mich auch mal eingetragen. Das Wetter ist ja ganz gut und ich weiß garnicht wann ich das letzte mal im Wald gefahren bin!


----------



## rpo35 (18. August 2007)

@Wauwau: Jule's Spruch hab' ich verstanden, deine Antwort darauf nicht...
@Boris: Fahren wir diese Woche mal nachmittags?


----------



## Wüstenhund (18. August 2007)

@Ralph: Damit war gemeint: Wenn ich SingleTrails rauffahren will, dann wird das kein Problem darstellen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. August 2007)

So, ich war ausnahmsweise mal schnell. Die Fotos von heute sind online: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=19289


----------



## Wüstenhund (18. August 2007)

Super schöne Fotos! Man sieht nur so genau, dass ich zugenommen habe


----------



## kinschman (18. August 2007)

Jaa, super Fotos zu einer suuper Tour - hat echt Spaß gemacht !!!!

Nun steht das Bike wieder geputzt in der Garage und freut sich auf den nächsten Einsatz, evt. am Montag oder Dienstag in der Eifel, nähe Daun.
Wenn hier jemand da zufällig auch den ganzen Tag Zeit hat (nicht jeder hat schließlich  Urlaub *g*), würd ich mich über Begleitung sehr freuen !!
Wollte die Tour aus der neuesten "MountainBike" anhand Roadbook abfahren !


Apropo, da es zur Sprache kam, hier erstmal der Link zu der belgischen CTF morgen:
http://www.fietspromo.be/100km.html


und hier der Link zu dem Bike-Event in der Innenstadt von Daun (Night-Race):
http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/

bzw. für die Bike-Night:

http://www.vulkanbike.de/extreme/mainframe.asp?lang=de&e1=239


juuut, dann wünsch ich allen nochn schönen Rest-Samstag, bis demnächst mal !!
Grüße Lewin


----------



## Boris75 (19. August 2007)

@Ralph: Das dürfte gehen da ich Frühschicht habe. Muß mir allerdings noch einen neuen Reifen besorgen da ich gestern Platt gefahren habe.
Das gute Rad ist mir beim Rennen in Einruhr gebrochen! Steht also auch nicht zur Verfügung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. August 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> @Ralph: Das dürfte gehen da ich Frühschicht habe. Muß mir allerdings noch einen neuen Reifen besorgen da ich gestern Platt gefahren habe.
> Das gute Rad ist mir beim Rennen in Einruhr gebrochen! Steht also auch nicht zur Verfügung.


Moin Boris,

hab' ich alles schon erfahren  und hab' dir eben 'ne PM geschickt. Wir telefonieren am besten morgen Abend mal.

Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (19. August 2007)

Die Fotos sich SPITZE !


----------



## Transpirant (20. August 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ^ich fahre nicht mehr in Belgien!! Stichwörter: Förster, Pistolen, Kabelbinder (Handschellen), schlechte Kindheit...
> 
> Ralph



Es handelt sich hierbei um ein XC Rennen, d.h. abgesperrte Strecke. => Man braucht daher keinen Pfeil im Rücken zu befürchten.  

Übrigens war die Strecke - nach meinem Eindruck - ziemlich heftig, sowohl was die Kondition (viele Wurzeln) als auch die Technik (viele Wurzeln) anging. Aber dafür haben sehr schöne winklige und steile Single Trail Passagen entschädigt. Das Wetter hatte sich auch super gehalten. Wenn es auf diese Strecke noch geregnet hätte, wären die vielen Ausfälle vermutlich dramatisch angestiegen.


----------



## branderstier (20. August 2007)

Hi Mirco,
super Bilder, 
Hast du die Aufkleber schon auf dem Bike??

Zu der Tour in Daun. Könnte bei mir auch gehen, denke nur das das Wetter morgen total bescheiden ist. Ab Mittwoch solls aber besser werden.

Gruß Peter


----------



## rpo35 (20. August 2007)

@Transpirant: Ich weiß dass das ein Rennen ist und bin dieses schon gefahren. Die Strecke ist in der Tat ziemlich heftig!
Trotzdem habe ich keine große Lust mehr auf Belgistan


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. August 2007)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (22. August 2007)

Jemand Interesse an einer Tour am Sonntag?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. August 2007)

Interesse ja, aber bei dem was alles ansteht könnte das WE mal wieder 6 Tage lang sein. Ich entscheide mich dann spontan.
Wer ist denn am Samstag bei der Firebike Tour dabei?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4936
Peter?


----------



## rpo35 (23. August 2007)

Nabend,

der Sonntag ist bereits verplant und am Samstag bin ich schon ziemlich früh auf dem Bike.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## wp_ac (24. August 2007)

Kindergeburtstag  

Wenn Luft dazwischen ist (oder wenn mir die Luft ausgeht  ), versuche ich zu kommen.

Grüße
Waldemar


----------



## bobcat (24. August 2007)

So, ich habe mal was für Sonntag reingestellt.
Ich komme aber nur zum Treffpunkt, wenn sich jemand einträgt,
sonst bin ich allein auf der Straße unterwegs.

Thomas


----------



## Jule (24. August 2007)

Hey,
heute hat doch unser Lieblingshund Geburtstag!









Herzlichen Glückwunsch!
Jule.


----------



## rpo35 (24. August 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Hey,
> heute hat doch unser Lieblingshund Geburtstag!
> 
> 
> ...


Auch von mir nochmal alles Gute auch hier (hab' schon in Hessen gratuliert  )...
Und wo wir grad beim Thema Hund sind Jule: Paß auf, bei uns vor der Türe ist jemand in 'ne Tretmine gelatscht und hat ein bisschen davon ins Treppenhaus getragen


----------



## branderstier (24. August 2007)

Peter, kann am Samstag leider nicht, weil mein Söhnchen in Gressenich RR fährt.
Grüße vom Brander Stier


----------



## rpo35 (25. August 2007)

Nabend zusammen,

hat ja lange genug gedauert, aber jetzt geht's endlich los!
Moselurlaub Tag 1 ist online.






Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## rpo35 (26. August 2007)

Gestern erst haben wir (Jule, Boris & ich) einige Ombas im Aachener Wald erwischt - ohne Genehmigung bzw. Anmeldung sind sie einfach in unser Gebiet eingedrungen!
Was die können, können wir schon lange dachten sich Jule & ich und prompt wurden auch wir in flagranti erwischt  Holy Ben und RS-Hunter überholten uns unter lautem Gelächter zwischen dem Kartoffelbaum und dem Solchbachtal. Hier ein Beweisfoto - das ist eindeutig Sugar-Dady  :




Aber wir waren wenigstens nicht ohne einheimische Begleitung unterwegs - Ramona, Mirco und Marek rollten mit uns durch die Wälder um Stolberg und Zweifall.


 

 


Nach der Tour wurde warfen Ramona und Mirco noch den Grill an und gegen 18:15 Uhr machten wir uns mit vollen Bäuchen auf den Heimweg Richtung Aachen.


 



Nochmals herzlichen Dank, war alles sehr lecker 
Das komplette Fotoalbum findet ihr hier.

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. August 2007)

So, meine Fotos von gestern sind auch online. Seid ihr trocken nach Hause gekommen?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/fotos/showgallery.php?cat=19449


----------



## Jule (27. August 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Seid ihr trocken nach Hause gekommen?


Ja, sind wir. 

Meine Beine sind nach den beiden Touren vom Wochenende ziemlich platt. Das einzige was da wirklich hilft ist 'ne Runde radfahren.... ...vielleicht später noch....

Nochmal Danke für's leckere Essen und schöne Grüße an Ramona!

Jule.


----------



## bexxx (29. August 2007)

Hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine lockere Feierabendrunde in der Aachener Gegend? Ich koennte wohl ab 18:45 auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## n00ty (29. August 2007)

Was wär denn ne lockere Feierabendrunde für dich? So en bissel gemütlich Trails fahren oder wie? Weil da wär ich schon bei 
Gruß Henry


----------



## bexxx (29. August 2007)

Jo. 2 Stunden lang, oder wann ist es ohne Licht nicht mehr fahrbar? Ich glaube wenn ich erst meine Funzel vorbereiten muss heute, dann schaffe ich es nicht mehr.


----------



## n00ty (29. August 2007)

Hört sich gut an! Wär ich bei....solln wir uns um 18.45 am Waldstadion treffen??


----------



## bexxx (29. August 2007)

Waldstadion kann ich erst um 19:00 Uhr sein. 18:45 sitze ich auf dem Rad vor meiner Haustuer 

Wie kann ich Dich im Notfall erreichen (Firma meint mir Fussfesseln anzulegen?)

Lieben Gruss,
Ralf


----------



## stefan_ue (30. August 2007)

Hallo,

ist heute Abend einer im Aachener Wald unterwegs? Würde vorschlagen, gegen 19h ab Waldstadion für zwei Stunden durch die nähere Umgebung zu fahren.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (30. August 2007)

^^Ich hab' das zwar gesehen Stefan aber wir sind schon gegen 17:45 los. Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich froh um jeden Tag, den ich nach der Arbeit noch im Hellen fahren kann.

@all: Moselurlaub Tag 2 ist online 





*g*

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. August 2007)

Fährt jemand Sonntag? Nicht zu früh, bin Samstag feiern...


----------



## rpo35 (1. September 2007)

Mirco: Wir können leider nicht.
Aber damit ihr euch nicht langweilt: Der nächste Tag vom Moselurlaub ist online.





Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (7. September 2007)

Töurchen am Sonntag? Bei trockenem Wetter gerne auch etwas länger und evtl Richtung Eifel ... Interessenten bitte melden.


----------



## rpo35 (9. September 2007)

Er ist zwar im Urlaub, ich gratuliere ihm trotzdem mal hier...
Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Boris  und bleib so wie du bist!

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. September 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Boris  und bleib so wie du bist!



Das kann man jetzt auch wieder sehr doppeldeutig interpretieren 

Von mir auch alles Gute!

Gruß
der Wüstenhund


----------



## Cheng (9. September 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Er ist zwar im Urlaub, ich gratuliere ihm trotzdem mal hier...
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Boris  und bleib so wie du bist!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Ralph



Natürlich auch von allen Ombas alles Gute. Selbstverständlich auch noch einen schönen Urlaub. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja wieder zur Jubeltour der Ombas, die Vorbereitungen sind im vollen gange! Voraussichtliche Termine sind der 13:10. oder 27.10.!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (9. September 2007)

Oh ja, noch schnell gratulieren hier:
Lieber Boris, alles alles Gute zum Geburtstag!

Und ich wäre echt froh, wenn du mir den flotten Ralph nochmal öfter abnehmen könntest. Sonst muß ich immer hinterher hecheln.....


----------



## Wüstenhund (9. September 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Sonst muß ich immer hinterher hecheln.....



Jetzt ist ja bald Winter, da werden Männer bequemer


----------



## rpo35 (10. September 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Jetzt ist ja bald Winter, da werden Männer bequemer


Es soll Ausnahmen geben


----------



## Wüstenhund (10. September 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Es soll Ausnahmen geben



Das diskutieren wir am besten bei einem kohlehydratreichen Kaltgetränk


----------



## five40 (11. September 2007)

Hallo,

ich wollte den Vorschlag vom Wüstenhund noch mal aufnehmen.

Wie siehts mit einem Töurchen am Wochende in Richtung Eifel oder limbourgische Schweiz aus?

Und wo kann man seine Bremse hier in der Umgebung mal so richtig zum Glühen bringen?

Gruß,
jens


----------



## bobcat (12. September 2007)

Vielleicht Samstags...Tour Richtung Hasselbachgraben oder so...
11°° ?


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. September 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Wie siehts mit einem Töurchen am Wochende in Richtung Eifel oder limbourgische Schweiz aus?



Sonntag ginge bei mir, Samstag nicht....



five40 schrieb:


> Und wo kann man seine Bremse hier in der Umgebung mal so richtig zum Glühen bringen?



Ich hab nen Bunsenbrenner  Ansonsten fällt mir hier in der Gegend nicht viel ein, außer der ein oder andere Berg in der Eifel...


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. September 2007)

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit für heute Abend ab 18Uhr an. Mitfahrer, die auch eine Runde drehen möchten, können sich bei mir melden.


----------



## five40 (12. September 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Vielleicht Samstags...Tour Richtung Hasselbachgraben oder so...
> 11°° ?



eventl. noch mit Kalltal, kann man ja unterwegs entscheiden.
Dann würde ich mal sagen 11Uhr ab Waldstadion.

Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## M.MTB (12. September 2007)

Hallo 

ich bin neu hier im Forum.
Wollte heute auch eine Runde drehen.
Vielleicht klappt das ja, das wir uns treffen und dann zusammen eine Runde drehen.
Ich habe dir auch eine E-Mail geschickt, bin mit der Technik hier noch nicht so richtig vertraut.
Mach einfach einen Vorschlag im Forum wo wir uns treffen.
Vielleicht haben ja auch noch andere Lust und Zeit mitzufahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (12. September 2007)

Hi M.MTB,

ich würde 18:30Uhr am Kreisel beim Hangeweiher vorschlagen. Der Treffpunkt gilt dann auch für alle anderen.

Gruß
der hund


----------



## bobcat (13. September 2007)

@five40 
11°° ist gut

Samstag oder Sonntag ist mir eigentlich egal.
Samstags haben meist mehr Leute Interesse mitzufahren.
Andererseits hat Wüstenhund nur Sonntags Zeit.

Ich richte micht da nach der Mehrheit.


----------



## five40 (13. September 2007)

Hallo,

die Tour de Eifel ist nun Sonntag,  da das Wetter besser sein soll.

Treffpunkt: 11Uhr am Waldstadion
LMB

Gruß,
jens


----------



## Jule (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

Ralph will heute abend 'ne Runde fahren und ich soll hier mal ganz lieb im Forum fragen, ob noch einer Lust hat.  

Er will um 17:30 Uhr am Hangeweiher starten.
Mehr weiß ich auch nicht.....

Jule


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. September 2007)

Ui, 17:30Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Falls ich noch fahre, sehen wir uns vielleicht im Wald =


----------



## Jule (13. September 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Ui, 17:30Uhr werde ich wohl nicht schaffen. Falls ich noch fahre, sehen wir uns vielleicht im Wald =


Nun, also mich wirst du im Wald nicht treffen.
Ich bin mal wieder ganz genüßlich bei meinem "Donnerstags-gemeinsam-mit-'ner-Freundin-beim-Sport-in-der-Halle-den-knackigen-Drillmeister-Anschmacht-Ritual" ..........kurz "Frauenabend". 

Da fällt mir ein: Warum gibt's beim Fußball für's Trikot-Ausziehen während der Spielzeit eigentlich die gelbe Karte?


----------



## rpo35 (13. September 2007)

Da sich keine Socke meldet, zieh' ich mich jetzt um und husche los 
Lahmer Verein hier 

Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (13. September 2007)

Hallo zusammen,
bin wieder zurück aus dem Urlaub. Vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche.
Hatte einen echt krassen Urlaub. Zuerst Winterurlaub mit bis zu 20 cm
Neuschnee bei unserer Hüttentour um die Zugspitze, dann noch was Sommerurlaub bei herlichem Wetter am Bodensee.
Jetzt freu ich mich wieder aufs biken!


----------



## Blackwater Park (14. September 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> die Tour de Eifel ist nun Sonntag,  da das Wetter besser sein soll.
> 
> ...



ich bin auch dabei

joachim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. September 2007)

Schöne Runde war das heute mit Boris!
Erst Richtung Talsperre Eupen und da ein Ründchen auf den Pfaden der CC-Strecke, dann durch's Pissevenn nach Roetgen und über den Norwanderweg bis Mulartshütte.
Zurück locker über den Vennbahn, noch einen Trail in der Nähe vom Waldstadion und ein Eis vom Eismännchen an Siegel...so macht Biken Spaß 

Viel Spaß morgen, ich geh' 'ne Runde Rennradfahren!
Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (15. September 2007)

Das schönste daran war natürlich das "Eisdielenposen" !
Bin morgen um 11 am Waldstadion mit dabei.
Nicht das ihr euch noch in der Eifel verfahrt !


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Vennbahn


weg


----------



## Jule (16. September 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> Bin morgen um 11 am Waldstadion mit dabei.
> Nicht das ihr euch noch in der Eifel verfahrt !



Und?
Seid ihr heute gefahren? Man hört ja nix...

Wenn ich schon das ganze Wochenende arbeiten mußte und bei dem geilen Wetter vor Frust die ganze Tischkante abgenagt habe, dann will ich wenigstens was drüber lesen und neidisch werden....


----------



## Blackwater Park (16. September 2007)

ja, war ne schöne tour, wüstenhund hat auch mal ne probe vom hasselbach genommen... ;-)
übrigens tschüss nachträglich @ boris, hab erst was später gemerkt dass wir einer weniger waren.


----------



## Wüstenhund (16. September 2007)

*hüstl* Also das Wasser im Hasselbach hatte optimale Wärme! Den Freischwimmer konnte ich aber aus Zeitmangel nicht mehr machen.  

Die Tour war mir vielleicht ne Stunde zu lange, weswegen dann auch der Tauchgang. Ich hatte 5:29 Std. (Burutto, Netto ca. 4:45) bei ca. 1.200Hm und kumulierten 83Km.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (16. September 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> *hüstl* Also das Wasser im Hasselbach hatte optimale Wärme! Den Freischwimmer konnte ich aber aus Zeitmangel nicht mehr machen.


Oje, du armer Hund. War's vielleicht doch'n Caipirinha zuviel gestern? 
Aber du hast dir ja zum Glück nicht groß weh getan, wie ich eben gehört hab'.

Ich warte auch immer noch auf die Hasselbach-Taufe....


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Ich warte auch immer noch auf die Hasselbach-Taufe....


Ich auch ...bin aber, ehrlich gesagt, nicht sehr scharf drauf. Kann u.U. nämlich richtig weh tun 

Ganz schlimm: Die Jungs haben mich am Eismännchen noch beim Posen mit dem Renner erwischt 

Gut's Nächtle
Ralph


----------



## Jule (16. September 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich auch ...



Moment Freundchen....auf welche Hasselbach-Taufe wartest du? Auf meine oder auf deine?

Und warum essen wir nie mal zusammen ein Eis nach'm Biken? Pfffffffffff.


----------



## rpo35 (16. September 2007)

^^auf keine von beiden 
Eis, was für'n Eis ?


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. September 2007)

Jule schrieb:


> Oje, du armer Hund. War's vielleicht doch'n Caipirinha zuviel gestern?
> Aber du hast dir ja zum Glück nicht groß weh getan, wie ich eben gehört hab'.
> 
> Ich warte auch immer noch auf die Hasselbach-Taufe....



Ich hätte das Bier weglassen sollen 

Mein Fell ist heute an einigen Stellen blau


----------



## bobcat (19. September 2007)

Habe mal für Samstag eine Erkundungstour der Trails der Brunssumer Heide eingetragen. Dachte an die Anfahrt durchs Wurmtal...


----------



## n00ty (20. September 2007)

Aaaalso....folgendes, Ich hätte gern ne Karte nur vom Aachener Wald um mir dadrauf sämtliche Trails die es so gibt bzw die ich so kenne einzuzeichnen und an die Wand zu hängen....dafür brauch ich natürlich einen entsprechenden Maßstab...die Karte sollte ca. das Gebiet von Monschauerstr. bis Dreiländereck decken. 
Wisst ihr wo ich sowas finde bzw ob es sowas überhaupt gibt? Bin durchaus bereit dafür auch Geld zu investieren  
danke schonmal und gute Nach, Henry


----------



## cyberp (20. September 2007)

Die Mayersche Buchhandlung hat eine große Auswahl an Karten. Da sollte sich sicherlich etwas passendes finden.

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Jule (20. September 2007)

n00ty schrieb:


> Aaaalso....folgendes, Ich hätte gern ne Karte nur vom Aachener Wald um mir dadrauf sämtliche Trails die es so gibt bzw die ich so kenne einzuzeichnen und an die Wand zu hängen....dafür brauch ich natürlich einen entsprechenden Maßstab...die Karte sollte ca. das Gebiet von Monschauerstr. bis Dreiländereck decken.
> Wisst ihr wo ich sowas finde bzw ob es sowas überhaupt gibt? Bin durchaus bereit dafür auch Geld zu investieren
> danke schonmal und gute Nach, Henry


 
Also ich hab' vom Aachener Stadtwald so eine "Topographische Karte NRW" und zwar die Nummer "5202" im Maßstab 1:25000.
Da ist der südliche Teil von Aachen drauf und eben der gesamte Stadtwald. 
Wie genau da jetzt allerdings jeder kleine Trail drauf ist, kann ich dir nicht sagen. Muß ich zu Hause nochmal nachgucken....

Ich hab' mir die Karte damals bei der Stadtverwaltung im Vermessungsamt besorgt. Die dürfte es aber auch hier in der Mayerschen geben.

Da ich Karten in Papierform so mag, hab' ich mich schon vor Jahren oft mal abends bei Mistwetter hingesetzt und Wege im Stadtwald nachgemalt...... .....ein bisschen schräg ist das ja schon......

Viele Grüße.
Jule


----------



## uerland (20. September 2007)

Für ca. 3 EUR kriegste in der Mayerschen ne Wanderkarte vom Bereich Aachener Wald, Dreiländereck, Vijlen Bosch usw.. Hat nen Maßstab von 1:14000 wenn ich mich nicht irre. Es sind natürlich nicht alle möglichen Trails auf der Karte drauf, aber wenn du nen bisschen zeichnerisch begabt bist, könnte die Karte das richtige für dich sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (20. September 2007)

Danke, werd ich morgen früh dann mal gucken gehn!


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2007)

Für Detailkarten aus B würde ich mal im Eupener Forstamt nachfragen. Die haben sowas garantiert


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. September 2007)

Jo,
sag dem Forstamt einfach dass du durch den Wald gurken willst, so abseits des Weges, dann geben die dir bestimmt ne Karte.


----------



## n00ty (20. September 2007)

Wo isn das Forstamt mittlerweile? War/ist das nicht mal oben an Siegel? Die sind doch bestimmt Hilfsbereit 
Es sollten nur alle normalen Fuß-und Reitwege etc eingezeichnet sein...den Rest kann ich scho´n selber machen. Soll ja ansich auch nicht zum mitnehmen sein sondern für die Wand um vorm Fahren mal kurz drauf zu schaun wo man denn mal nett fahren könnte


----------



## rpo35 (20. September 2007)

n00ty schrieb:


> Wo isn das Forstamt mittlerweile? War/ist das nicht mal oben an Siegel?...


Das Eupener Forstamt....


----------



## Maxi1992 (26. September 2007)

Guten Morgen,

wir sind zu 3-4 15-Jährigen und fahren halt gern...

Auch mal aus Lust auf ne längere Strecke wollten wir ma den Bahnhofstrail/Schmugglertrail fahren... Kann uns einer sagen wie wir den finden und dann langgeht?

Danke schonma...
Maxi


----------



## bobcat (26. September 2007)

Einfach mitfahren wenn eine Tour angesagt ist...


----------



## n00ty (27. September 2007)

och maxi...nur weil mein bruder nich da is um mit euch zu fahren könnt ihr euch doch trotzdem bei mir bzw den jungs melden....die ham doch atm ehh ferien wie ihr und da könnt ihr doch nett was fahren gehn....werd denk ich mal am we nen ordentliche trailtag reinpacken in der Hoffnung dass mein Rahmen bis dahin da is.

gruß Henry


----------



## Maxi1992 (27. September 2007)

Tach Henry, 
wat meinste wen wir gefragt haben? Problem keiner ist da, bzw. hat Zeit...

Deine Nachbarn meinten du kämst immer erst gegen 6 nach Hause, Benny war gar nicht da, Jojo, Henning und Phillip auch nicht....

Und sonst ist uns ehrlich gesagt keiner eingefallen...

Gruß Maxi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (28. September 2007)

ja gutdie meinen wahrscheinlich sechs morgens  nee...also auch...aber ich muss ja atm arbeiten und dementsprechend komm ich halt erst spät nach hause.   Werd hoffentlich morgen fahren gehen wenn ichs zeitlich hinkrieg, hab halt atm kein bike zusammen gebaut und will jetzt grad nicht alles auf meinen Fully rahmen packen, wenn doch hoffentlich in kurzer Zeit mein neuer hardtail rahmen kommt. Dazu kommt dass ich Sonntag Tunier mit Köln und Düsseldorf hab und da halbwegs fit/ganz sein sollte  Ich sag dir aber bescheid wenn ich das nächste mal fahren gehe!


----------



## five40 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe noch ein passendes Foto von der Laufpassage unseres Eifeltöurchen (16.9.) bei Ratze auf der HP gefunden.


----------



## rpo35 (1. Oktober 2007)

Komische Laufpassage


----------



## justfake (2. Oktober 2007)

er meint bestimmt "einfach laufen lassen"


----------



## rpo35 (3. Oktober 2007)

Nabend,

war mit Jule heute Mittag in Richtung Holland unterwegs. Zwischendurch waren wir im Theater. Titel: Der fliegende Holländ(er)ische Gulideckel 

Mensch sind wir nass geworden 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## kurzer37 (3. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> war mit Jule heute Mittag in Richtung Holland unterwegs. Zwischendurch waren wir im Theater. Titel: Der fliegende Holländ(er)ische Gulideckel
> 
> ...


 

Waren auch in Holland hat aber nicht geregnet .Oder der liebe Gott meinte das meine Größe genug sei und hat es nur bei dir regnen lassen. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wüstenhund (3. Oktober 2007)

Was und wo war das denn geiles?  Wer hatte da Blähungen?!  

Ich bin nur dreckig geworden 




rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> war mit Jule heute Mittag in Richtung Holland unterwegs. Zwischendurch waren wir im Theater. Titel: Der fliegende Holländ(er)ische Gulideckel
> 
> ...


----------



## Jule (3. Oktober 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> Was und wo war das denn geiles?  Wer hatte da Blähungen?!



Tja, so ein Gulli hat halt auch mal Blähungen.  Zuerst dachte ich, daß wir irgendwen befreien müssen.

Das war übrigens irgendwo zwischen Heerlen und Kerkrade. Da hat es heute nachmittag sowas von geschüttet........war witzig.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Oktober 2007)

Es hätte viel schlimmer kommen können  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GB9b5vvFW5I


----------



## Jule (5. Oktober 2007)

Oh, wie schön, da hat ja bald jemand Geburtstag.  

http://www.aachen.de/DE/stadt_buerger/umwelt/wald/wald.html


----------



## bobcat (10. Oktober 2007)

Hmm...außer Geburtstagsgrüßen und sonstigen lustigen Sachen ist ja nicht viel los hier.
Geht ihr alle zum Biken in den Keller  

Na ja, hat den jemand diesen Samstag oder Sonntag Interesse an einer Tour
außerhalb des Aachener Waldes ?


----------



## Wüstenhund (10. Oktober 2007)

Ich muss erst mal diese blöde Erkältung bekämpfen, da werde ich nicht gleich mit Dir fahren


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Oktober 2007)

Bin für fast alles zu haben, wo willst du denn fahren?


----------



## bobcat (10. Oktober 2007)

Wohin...
vielleicht ab Roetgen Richtung Vogelsang
oder Brunssumer Heide.
Ansonsten andere Vorschläge.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Oktober 2007)

Vorschlag wäre Treffpunkt Parkplatz Breiniger Berg oder JJ in Vicht und dann Richtung Rötgen. Letzte Woche sah es da so aus : http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/Matschtour
Die Tour sind je nach Zustand der Trails 3-4 Stunden. Die Überflutungen letzte Woche kommen glaube ich dieses Wochenende nicht, soll ja schön werden.


----------



## bobcat (10. Oktober 2007)

Die Treffpunkte kenne ich beide nicht, aber das lässt sich ja finden.
Sonntag ab 12°° wär mir recht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. Oktober 2007)

Mir auch, noch jemand dabei?


----------



## branderstier (11. Oktober 2007)

Tach zusammen,

ginge es Sonntag nicht auch früher, so um 10.00 od. 10.30, sonst ist ja der ganze Sonntag kaputt.

Bis denne


----------



## justfake (11. Oktober 2007)

wie siehts denn so mit dem tempo aus? bin nämlich nicht allzu fit (also so mittel würde ich sagen) und will dann ungerne alle beim bergauf bremsen. bergab sehe ich keine probleme.

was schätzt du wieviel km das werden?


----------



## Transpirant (11. Oktober 2007)

Wenn der Branderstier (nomen est omen) mitfährt, dann leihst Du Dir besser einen 125cm Crosser!


----------



## justfake (11. Oktober 2007)

hehe, dann wollen wir mal hoffen


----------



## bobcat (11. Oktober 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil möchte nicht all zu früh los, weil das Wetter bei dieser Wetterlage mittags am schönsten ist. Morgens fruh ist es noch sehr frisch....


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ihr jemand mäßig trainierten mitnehmen wollt, wär ich mit von der Partie. Bloß was die Treffpunkte angeht steh, ich wie der Ochsenbiker vorm Berg... Was ist denn "JJ in Vicht"?


----------



## PacMan (11. Oktober 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Bloß was die Treffpunkte angeht steh, ich wie der Ochsenbiker vorm Berg... Was ist denn "JJ in Vicht"?


Ich mische mich mal ungefragt ein...
JJ ist ein Bikeshop in Vicht. Und der befindet sich am nördlichen Ende von Vicht. Eifelstraße 5, laut Homepage.


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2007)

Das mach ich auch immer...*grins*.
 Verstehe. Danke für die Info!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist die Uhrzeit egal, aber lieber auch nicht so früh, dann ist es noch kalt und nass. Jetzt kann man noch schön die letzen warmen Sonnenstarhlen genießen.

Ich würde sagen, Tempo und Strecke richten sich immer nach dem langsamsten. Bin ja selber auch nicht der Schnellste. Wenn wir die vorgeschlagene Strecke fahren sollte eigentlich jeder gut mitkommen, sind immer abwechselnd ein paar schnellere Passagen drin und dann wieder etwas technische, wo sich die Beine wieder erholen können.


----------



## branderstier (12. Oktober 2007)

Hallo justfake,
das mit dem Tempo ist kein Problem, es wird immer so schnell gefahren wie der langsamste in der Gruppe.
Bei mir ist ja schon altersmäßig "betreutes Fahren" angesagt.
Und Tschüß


----------



## Wüstenhund (12. Oktober 2007)

@branderstier: Wir sind eine gute Herde, insofern bist Du bestimmt auch Sonntag wieder in bester Umgebung 

Ich werd wohl nicht mitfahren können


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab den Stier noch nie betreut gesehen, eigentlich musste ich immer hinterher keuchen. Also nicht so bescheiden. 

Wer legt denn jetzt Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt für Sonntag fest? Wie wärs mit Bobcat, der ja auch die Runde eröffnet.


----------



## justfake (12. Oktober 2007)

Jo, das hört sich gut an. dann werde ich mitfahren. wahrscheinlich kommen da noch eins zwei andere mit.

Fährt noch jemand von aachen aus? ich würde den zug um 11:26 ab aachen HBF nach stolberg nehmen. wären dann 11:40 in stolberg und dann nur noch den treffpunkt finden.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Oktober 2007)

Ich kenne mich mit der Bahn ja so gar nicht aus, aber von Stolberg Hauptbahnhof bist du ziemlich weit von Breinig oder Vicht entfernt, da ist es von Aachen Brand näher. Die Euregiobahn oder wie die heißt fährt nach Stolberg zum Altstadt Bahnhof, von da bist schnell in Vicht, geht nur Radweg geradeaus ohne Steigungen. Die fährt auch nach Breinig, von da bist du schnell am Breinigerberg und von da aus sind es keine 5 Minuten nach Vicht. Frag mich aber nicht wie das geht, fahre nie Bahn. Der Fahrplan müsste aber auf www.bahn.de integriert sein oder auf www.dieeuregiobahn.de
http://abacho.map24.com/?lid=7ecc26...ip=52224&dcity=Stolberg&dcountry=de&x=62&y=17
Das wäre vom Altstadtbahnhof nach Vicht, Breinigerberg sieht man auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (12. Oktober 2007)

vorrausgesetzt 12 uhr bleibt, dann wie folgt:

@wheeler9990
werde 11:06 rothe erde abfahren und bin dann 11:28 am stolberger altstadtbahnhof.
und dann komm ich zu dem markierten punkt in der karte.
schreibe dir nochmal ne pm mit meiner handynummer.


fährt noch jemand mit der bahn mit?


----------



## bobcat (12. Oktober 2007)

Da der Treffpunkt JJ in Vicht ja nun auf der Karte markiert ist :

Sonntag, 12°°. Eifelstraße 5


----------



## Holger78 (12. Oktober 2007)

alright dann - bis sonntag


----------



## justfake (13. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich muss leider gottes bei dem geilen wetter absagen.
war gerade unterwegs und habe mein bike bei bikes4fun in vaals stehen lassen.
mein dämpfer hinten ist defekt. verliert dauerhaft den druck...

werde aber sobald das bike wiedre fertig ist, mal mitkommen.

viel spaß morgen!


----------



## PacMan (13. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Bett fallen sollte, würde ich vielleicht auch gerne mitfahren. Falls ihr mich mitnehmt...  Bin auch meistens ganz lieb - zumindest solange ich genug zu essen habe...


----------



## Boris75 (14. Oktober 2007)

Bin auch um 12 in Vicht . Bis gleich


----------



## PacMan (14. Oktober 2007)

Das war 'ne schöne, trail-lastige Tour! Und zwei drei neue Wege hab ich auch noch gezeigt bekommen!  Ist nur die Frage, ob ich die noch mal wieder finde...


----------



## DH_KERAM (14. Oktober 2007)

Jo war ne coole Tour, super Wetter und vor allem Super Leute.

MfG Keram


----------



## bobcat (14. Oktober 2007)

Dito...hat großen Spass gemacht.

Bis zum nächsten Mal

Thomas


----------



## rpo35 (14. Oktober 2007)

Nabend,

wir sind heute etwas später so gegen 13:50 Uhr erst los, weil ich noch am Bike schrauben mußte.
Eins vorab: Wir sind heute sehr tief ins ombanische Reich eingedrungen und sind nicht von den Einheimischen erwischt worden 






Naja, andererseits bin ich da schon geradelt, da gab's den Ombafred noch gar nicht  Also hab' ich auch kein schlechtes Gewissen.

Eigentlich wollten wir sogar bis nach Obermaubach, aber das hat zeitlich leider nicht ganz gepasst.
Ein paar Fotos von heute gibt's hier.
So ein Wetter wünschen wir uns für die Jubeltour bei/mit den Ombas!!

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. Oktober 2007)

Hey,
war eine nette Tour; einige Downhills waren wirklich verdammt klasse!
Noch meine tiefe Bewunderung für Boris75 - habs kaum für möglich gehalten, daß man diese Steigung auf dem Bike bewältigen kann! 
Bis demnächst!
Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. Oktober 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließend, nette Tour, nettes Wetter, nette Leute.

Dann bis zur nächsten Tour, mir muss noch mal jemand helfen, die Trails im Aachener Wald zu vertiefen. Nachdem ich mich im belgischen Teil einigermaaßen orientieren konnte fegte da ja leider die Obrigkeit durch.


----------



## StahlWerker (15. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

das sieht ja so aus, als ob man auch oder grade hier!! viel Spass beim Biken haben kann. Ziehe grade aus dem schoenen und gar nicht so flachen Ruhrgebiet nach Aachen (zunaechst nur waehrend der Woche; ab Januar dann auch am WE). Trefft Ihr Euch auch unter der Woche zum Biken? Wird den Winter durchgefahren? Habe seit mehreren Wochen das Training vernachlaessigt und suche Mitfahrer, die mich in die Schoenheiten des Aachener Umlandes einfuehren...

VG
Markus


----------



## Mudman (15. Oktober 2007)

Salve,
gute idee das hier in den tread zu schreiben. Und nicht so wie ich gleich ein neues Thema zu eröffnen.(neue inspirationen gesucht) Naja ich neige halt zu Übermut.Ich fahr immer von Düren los am Wochenende Eifel und in der Woche Meroderwald zumindest bis zur Winterzeit. Wenn das für dich interesant ist sag bescheid.
tschö mit ö


----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> ...Noch meine tiefe Bewunderung für Boris75 - habs kaum für möglich gehalten, daß man diese Steigung auf dem Bike bewältigen kann!...


Jaja, der Boris mal wieder  Um welche Passage geht's denn? Und obwohl der Begriff "Steigung" eigentlich eindeutig ist - rauf oder runter?

Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ja schöne Tour gestern,bis auf das Schlammpfädchen kurz vor Friesenrath !
Das ist nichts für Schönwetterfahrer wie mich.
Danke für die Lorrbeeren aber ich hab es selbst nicht für möglich gehalten
das das fahrbar ist.
@Ralph: du kennst die Stelle, es ist in Friesenrath der Downhill zu der Bank
runter nur das wir ihn diesmal berghoch gefahren sind !


----------



## Holger78 (15. Oktober 2007)

Ich fand den Schlamm gar nicht sooo schlimm - bis auf die Tatsache, daß ich danach eine Stunde mit Putzen beschäftigt war . 
Naja, ich muß zugeben, daß ich diesem notwendigen Übel nicht wirklich oft Rechnung trage...
Die Pizza in Mausbach war letztendlich auch echt lecker -demnächst vielleicht mit noch mehr Leuten qua Geselligkeit, oder Wheeler9990?!
Bis kommendes WE!


----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2007)

Boris75 schrieb:


> ...es ist in Friesenrath der Downhill zu der Bank
> runter nur das wir ihn diesmal berghoch gefahren sind !


...aber ich hatte letzten Donnerstag einen ähnlichen Erfolg im Siebengebirge und zwar oben auf der Kuppe vom Lohrberg. Eine ganz üble Rampe war das zum Schluß und es waren vorher sicher schon ca. 100m bei min. 25% zu bewältigen 

Bist du eigentlich nächste Woche bei den Ombas dabei?

Ralph


----------



## Boris75 (15. Oktober 2007)

Wenn das Wetter paßt und ich nicht Arbeiten muß bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (15. Oktober 2007)

Apropos Siebengebirge:
Jule und ich waren ja letzten Donnerstag in ihrer Heimat mit den Bikes unterwegs. Da ich, was die Aktualisierung meiner Seite angeht, momentan etwas schlampig bin, hier schonmal das Fotoalbum dazu.
Los ging's bei Königswinter zunächst am Rhein entlang...bibber




bis Linz und von da aus im Bogen über Neustadt/Wied, Asbach, Buchholz usw... in Richtung Siebengebirge.
Da haben wir uns noch 2 von den 7 gegönnt und zwar den Lohrberg und den Ölberg. Hier die Aussicht vom Ölberg:





Am Ende hatten wir gute 80km und 1250hm in den Beinen. Schön war's  
Alle Bilder: klick...

Ralph


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. Oktober 2007)

Wie es Sonntag Mittag aus mit den Aachenern? Sonst stell ich was Richtung Wehebachtalsperre / Düren / Hürtgenwald ein, denn im Preußwald verfahr ich mich allein.

Bei den Ombas bin ich dabei...


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. Oktober 2007)

Hi Wheeler. Kann sein, dass ich Sonntag eine Tour hier im und um den Aachener Wald machen werde (ca. 850hm, 45km). Kommt aber schwer auf das Wetter und darauf an, ob ich We-Arbeit habe oder nicht.


----------



## bobcat (17. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag 12°° Waldschenke Lütticherstraße ?


----------



## five40 (17. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> ...aber ich hatte letzten Donnerstag einen ähnlichen Erfolg im Siebengebirge und zwar oben auf der Kuppe vom Lohrberg. Eine ganz üble Rampe war das zum Schluß und es waren vorher sicher schon ca. 100m bei min. 25% zu bewältigen



Das steile Stück ist doch am Trenkeberg oder?
Ist auf jedenfall ein Stück wo ich immer schiebe.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. Oktober 2007)

Waldschenke ist gut, das finde ich. Ich bin da.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2007)

five40 schrieb:


> Das steile Stück ist doch am Trenkeberg oder?
> Ist auf jedenfall ein Stück wo ich immer schiebe.


Also das war definitiv auf dem Lohrberg.


----------



## branderstier (18. Oktober 2007)

Hi Leuts,
hat jemand bock auf eine geile Toertocht in Valkenburg am kommenden Sonntag. Ihr müsst den Arsch nur etwas früher aus der Kiste heben. Anfahrt mit PKW, Treffpunkt um 9.00 am Autobahnparkplatz,  Zollamt-Vetschau (nicht Raststelle mit Tanke).
weitere Infos: www.valkenburgsewielerclub.nl

Und tschüß


----------



## bobcat (18. Oktober 2007)

Ist eingetragen :

Hier


----------



## five40 (18. Oktober 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Also das war definitiv auf dem Lohrberg.



Ahh, dann biste du wohl einer anderen Seite gekommen. Ich fahre erst Trenke- und dann Lohrberg.


----------



## rpo35 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ich schau mir die Tage nochmal den GPS-Track an Jens. Wenn's klappt poste ich 'nen Kartenausschnitt.

Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (19. Oktober 2007)

Sonntag 12.00h bin ich mit dabei - egal welches Wetter, zur Not mit Ölzeug


----------



## stefan_ue (20. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

wie schaut es Montag Abend mit einer kleinen Feierabendrunde im Scheinwerferlicht aus?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## blackseal (22. Oktober 2007)

ausgeschlafen und ausgeruht. und erstaunlicherweise gut auf den beinen.
nochmal danke an die klasse truppe von gestern. (bobcat, boris, marek, mirco und für die kurze zeit seiner anwesenheit wüstenhund) 
ich hab euch schon was zugemutet...  ;-) 
aber es hat ziemlich spaß gemacht. derartige trails bin ich noch nie gefahren. und ich bin noch nie vorher mit beiden rädern abgehoben. 
der aachener stadtwald hat es echt in sich, wenn man sich auskennt. 
so wenig kilometer und so heftig... wirklich erstaunlich. 
ich hoffe ihr nehmt mich mal wieder mit. 
und zwischenzeitlich übe ich in leichterem terrain.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. Oktober 2007)

@ blackseal
Hatte eher gedacht, du willst uns nicht mehr sehen, war nicht gerade ne Anfänger-Strecke. Aber wenn du das überlebt hast, viel schlimmer kommt´s nicht mehr. Toblerone und Co machen mit "normalen" Bike eh keinen Sinn.
Wenn du Lust hast fahren wir demnächst noch mal was einfacheres in Stolberg.

@ bobcat
Schöne Tour, vor allem alles neu für mich.

@ all
Hab noch ein paar Bilder aus August online gestellt. Meine Bilder kommen jetzt immer direkt nach Tour auf http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb
Die zwei Bilder von gestern pack ich nächstes Mal dazu, lohnt nicht.


----------



## justfake (22. Oktober 2007)

ich werde mittwoch oder donnerstag mal nach köln fahren und klamotten kaufen. wenn ich dann noch mein bike bis samstag wieder habe, werde ich bei der omba tour auch mitfahren.

hoffen wir mal auf gutes wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (22. Oktober 2007)

@ bobcat und wheeler9990:
sorry für mein gestriges nicht-erscheinen!
Das letzte Bier samstag nacht scheint schlecht gewesen zu sein (oder so) - bin Sonntag leider zu spät wach geworden; Hab ab 13.15h noch probiert Euch im Stadtwald zu finden, hat aber nicht hingehauen....
Apropos "mit beiden Rädern abheben": 
War im Anschluß an die Runde im AC-Wald noch etwas auf dem Truppenübungsplatz in AC-Brandt dirten. Da hats mich als Dirt-Greenhorn mal richtig übel gelegt....  
Kann den Parcours aber jedem wärmstens empfehlen, der mal so richtig abheben beziehungsweise sich langsam herantasten möchte!! (Das nächste Mal werd ich dort auch wieder kleine Brötchen backen!)  
Bis nächste Woche!
Gruß
Holger


----------



## blackseal (22. Oktober 2007)

War im Anschluß an die Runde im AC-Wald noch etwas auf dem Truppenübungsplatz in AC-Brandt dirten. Da hats mich als Dirt-Greenhorn mal richtig übel gelegt....  

...wir haben die akademische viertelstunde gewartet. danach wurd es echt zu frisch zum rumstehen. ;-)

soso. der truppenübungsplatz. da wohn ich direkt um die ecke. quasi die gute nacht runde. und ganz spät abends, wenn keiner mehr da ist probier ich die hügel hoch zu kommen. da sind wirklich die freaks unterwegs sonst. ich hab da schon sprünge gesehen, die glaub ich immer noch nicht. und ganz tolle verletzungen auch. zumindest vom hörensagen. ein besuch dort lohnt aber immer. es sind fast immer leute da. von 12 bis 40. bunt gemischt. und es lacht keiner, wenn man sich auf die nase legt.

@wheeler: abgeschreckt ? ne. eher den ehrgeiz geweckt. ;-)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. Oktober 2007)

Wunderbar üben kann man auf der Trial-Strecke in Stolberg-Werth, quasi bei mir im Garten 
Man kann prima Steigungen jeden Grades auf und ab üben, Gleichgewicht, enge Wenden und Slalom, Stufen und wer will auch Jumps, ist nur halt nie viel Auslaufstrecke, weil alles auf Low-Speed ausgelegt ist. Dafür legt man sich eigentlich nie übel hin, ich noch keine ernsten Verletzungen dort gesehen.


----------



## bobcat (22. Oktober 2007)

Trupenübungsplatz mit Möglichkeit zum Abheben und Trial Strecke Stolberg hören sich interessant an... 

@Blackseal : hast tapfer durchgehalten...Hut ab. Wie Mirco sagte...
Schlimmer gehts kaum.


----------



## Holger78 (22. Oktober 2007)

@ bobcat
nimm Dir auf jeden Fall Protektoren mit!!
Ich hab nämlich zwei solcher "Spinner" gesehen und mir anschließend gedacht: so schwer kann das nicht sein   
Pustekuchen - Gott sei Dank hab ich nur ne kleine Rampe genommen;
die Jungs sind echt heftig drauf...
Was die Toblerone betrifft: ich hab mich immer geärgert, daß ich mich nicht trau den Jump zu nehmen - jetzt bin ich wieder beruhigt


----------



## Wüstenhund (23. Oktober 2007)

*Schlauch- und mantellose Rundfrage:*

Wer will dieses Jahr am IBC Winterpokal teilnehmen?

Es wird ja wieder so sein, dass Teams gegründet werden. Und ich würde dieses Jahr ganz gerne in einem Team aus Aachen mitfahren, mit dem man sich fest ein oder mehrmals pro Woche zum Sport verabredet (z.B. Mittwochs laufen, Sonntags radfahren). Andere Treffen sind natürlich auch nicht ausgeschlossen, es ist ja auch bald Weihnachtsmarkt 

Wer Interesse hat, der kann mir einfach eine PM unter dem Projektnamen "Das wilde Rudel" schicken  

Gruß, der Wüstenhund


----------



## rpo35 (23. Oktober 2007)

Ist mir zu kindisch


----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. Oktober 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> ... es ist ja auch bald Weihnachtsmarkt...



Hey! Sag blos, Du willst erfolgreicher am Glühwein sein als wir letztes Jahr?!?


----------



## Wüstenhund (24. Oktober 2007)

@schäffchen , aber natürlich nicht! 

Ich freu mich schon auf den Endu-Royal auf dem Martinsmarkt und alle MTB Mittelhessen Vertreter sind natürlich gerne wieder zum "Ich mach mich im Aachener Wald dreckig und fahr`dann eingesifft auf den Weihnachtsmarkt zum Glühweintrinken" eingeladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lieblingsschaf (24. Oktober 2007)

Was mich daran erinnert, daß ich mich mal um meinen Arbeitsplan für Dez. kümmern muß...


----------



## Wüstenhund (24. Oktober 2007)

lieblingsschaf schrieb:


> Was mich daran erinnert, daß ich mich mal um meinen Arbeitsplan für Dez. kümmern muß...



...was durchaus eine gute Idee ist


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

fährt am samstag jemand von euch von aachen mit dem zug zur jubeltour?

wenn meine neue hose morgen kommt und passen sollte, werde ich samstag mitfahren und würde dann ab aachen HBF fahren.


----------



## PacMan (24. Oktober 2007)

Infos für Zugfahrer gibt's im Omba-Thread!


----------



## rpo35 (24. Oktober 2007)

Jule und ich werden per Bike anreisen und zurück den Zug nehmen.
Abfahrt in der Südstraße: 9:15

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## justfake (24. Oktober 2007)

jule hat mir schon im omba thread das angebot gemacht. aber wie dort schon geschrieben, bin ich nicht so trainiert wie ihr und will mir da nicht beim ersten mal mit leuten, die viel können, zu viel zumuten. 
rückweg kann dann noch gucken. 
bis samstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Georges(LUX) (31. Oktober 2007)

huhu, mein Schlüsselbein dürfte soweit wieder fit sein und habe 2-3 Ausfahrten seitdem gewagt und wollte mal fragen wer so am Wochenende eine Runde dreht?


----------



## stefan_ue (1. November 2007)

Hallo,

hat heute Abend jemand Lust auf eine kleine Runde im Aachener Wald mit Beleuchtung? Ab etwa 18h hätte ich Zeit.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2007)

Ich starte gleich noch...im Hellen...

Ralph


----------



## justfake (1. November 2007)

sry, bin gerade aus dem omba reich wieder da


----------



## rpo35 (1. November 2007)

Falls jemand Lust, Zeit bzw. frei hat - ich starte morgen mit Boris ca. 13:00 Uhr wahrscheinlich ab Waldstadion.
Tempo eher zügig, Gelände keine Ahnung.

Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (2. November 2007)

Falls ich bis zwölf mit Bike-Montage fertig bin, komm ich um eins zum Waldstadion. 
Bezüglich Samstags-Planung:
Hat irgendwer Lust ab 13.00h in den ACer Stadtwald auf Trailsuche zu fahren?
Mir schweben in erster Linie gerade noch fahrbare, verwurzelte, steile Auf- und Abfahrten vor....  
Ich kenn ne ganze Menge davon, hab aber Lust auf mehr...  

Gruß
Holger


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2007)

Treffpunkt um 13:00 Uhr Waldstadion steht!
Leichter Nieselregen wie im Moment ist mir wurscht, wenn's mehr wird melde ich mich nochmal.

Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (2. November 2007)

@rpo35 + @boris75
schaffs leider nicht zur vereinbarten Zeit. Mein neuer Reifen will nicht so wie ich will....  
Vielleicht trifft man sich später im Wald


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2007)

Haben 5 Minuten gewartet und sind dann los.
Trails ohne Ende und ca. 800hm auf 30km 
Ziemlich glitschige Herausforderung war das...

Ralph

Edit sagt es waren doch knappe 40km und 850hm. Bei den Bedingungen hat das auch gereicht!


----------



## Holger78 (2. November 2007)

War bis heut um zwei Uhr damit beschäftigt zwei neue dicke Schluppen aufzuziehen: Big Betty 2,4" und High Roller 2.35" - endlich eine Kompensation für meine fehlenden Dämpfer (Hardtail; vorne ~5cm)! Zuerst hat die Betty noch am Rahmen entlang geschrammt - mit ner Unterlegscheibe auf der Achse gings dann - ziemlich asymmetrisch eingespeicht, hab ich jetzt gemerkt....  

Dann hat ich noch ne Stunde zum Fahren - die hab ich definitiv genutzt:
dreimal nen kleinen Trail mit grobem Schotter und schräg zur Fahrtrichtung verlaufenden Wurzeln bergab.
Beim ersten 'Lauf' nur einmal ins Gestrüpp gelegt (das kann mal passieren...),  der letzte Lauf fand dann im 'Fast-Halbdunkel' statt;

Nach der Hälfte der Strecke und einer 'unsichtbaren' Wurzel hat mein Knieprotektor rechts kurzzeitig Kontakt mit nem handballgroßen Fels aufgenommen - ne viertel Sekunde später kam mir der Gedanke, daß ich mich doch mal zwischen Schotter und UNTER mein Bike schwingen könnte - hat mir aber nicht lange Spaß gemacht.... 
Dann gings zurück zum Auto -
 morgen gehts weiter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2007)

Wir haben auch keinen Trail ausgelassen. Aber mein Gesicht mit Absicht in den Dreck werfen ist nicht so mein Ding


----------



## blackseal (2. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Aber mein Gesicht mit Absicht in den Dreck werfen ist nicht so mein Ding



...ich glaube er meint eher, daß er sein rad lieber getragen hat als sich noch einen kratzer in den protektor zu machen. ;-)


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2007)

Und ich meinte nur, dass das alles ein bisschen chaotisch klingt.


----------



## Holger78 (2. November 2007)

ach Jungs - ich probier doch nur schnell den Berg runter zu kommen.
Da muß man halt mal Federn lassen  
Aber ihr seid ja auch schon über 30 - da wird man wahrscheinlich ruhiger...


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2007)

Solange du das nicht übst wenn ich dabei bin, ist mir das wurscht. Hab' keine Lust auf vorprogrammierte Unfallpausen.


----------



## blackseal (2. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Und ich meinte nur, dass das alles ein bisschen chaotisch klingt.




genau das ist es. 

seid nett mit einander. ;-) das ist gerade in unserem alter wichtig.


----------



## rpo35 (2. November 2007)

^Hab' nix schlimmes gelesen und geschrieben...


----------



## Holger78 (2. November 2007)

ich werd das schon ohne Dich üben - keine Bange  
Bin halt was temperamentvoller - da gehts schonmal 150% bergab...


----------



## Holger78 (3. November 2007)

Falls jemand Lust hat - ich starte um 12.30h an der Waldschenke. 2-2,5h - technisch mittel, konditionell leicht.
Nein, Du nicht Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2007)

Ich kann heute garnicht  
Nochmal zum Thema: Vielleicht hab' ich dein Posting etwas falsch verstanden. Las sich aber so, als würdest du denselben Trail so oft hoch und runter fahren, bis du nicht mehr auf die Fresse gefallen bist.
Mir reichts, wenn ich mir alle paar Monate, am besten Jahre mal 'nen Abflug leiste.
Ansonsten sind wir wohl eher ähnlich bekloppt  

Viel Spaß nachher...und pass auf, es ist glatt  
Ralph


----------



## TvS (3. November 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Aber ihr seid ja auch schon über 30 - da wird man wahrscheinlich ruhiger...


Du glaubst gar nicht, was für bescheuerte Leute ich kenne und wie alt die alle schon sind


----------



## rpo35 (3. November 2007)

^Du schließt mich da ein stimmts?


----------



## Holger78 (3. November 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich kann heute garnicht
> Nochmal zum Thema: Vielleicht hab' ich dein Posting etwas falsch verstanden. Las sich aber so, als würdest du denselben Trail so oft hoch und runter fahren, bis du nicht mehr auf die Fresse gefallen bist.
> Mir reichts, wenn ich mir alle paar Monate, am besten Jahre mal 'nen Abflug leiste.
> Ansonsten sind wir wohl eher ähnlich bekloppt
> ...



Na dann nochmal zum besseren Verständnis  - ich fahr sehr gerne stundenlang durch die Gegend; bevorzugt Single Trails steil bergab (Wo ist hier der nächste Skilift !?  )
Besagter Trail von gestern (und heute  ) ist verdammt genial - aus diesem Grund geb ich mir den mehrmals hintereinander (aber bestimmt nicht bergauf)!!
Mein Anspruch an mich ist Anliegerkurven schnell zu nehmen und mit Tempo ÜBER verwurzelte steile Gefälle zu fliegen und auch wieder auf beiden Rädern zu landen - ich leg tatsächlich keinen gesteigerten Wert darauf mich hierbei hinzulegen - leider Gottes (oder Gott sei Dank  ) bin ich manchmal etwas risikofreudig. Dann passiert es tatsächlich mal, daß ich mein Fahrrad und mich weit in die Botanik schmeiße....
Heut wars wieder echt nett - schad, daß Du nicht dabei warst....


----------



## Holger78 (3. November 2007)

TvS schrieb:


> Du glaubst gar nicht, was für bescheuerte Leute ich kenne und wie alt die alle schon sind



Dann bin ich hier gut aufgehoben!!


----------



## TvS (4. November 2007)

Aber natürlich. Und Ralph: Selbstverständlich schließe ich Dich da mit ein. Ich wäre nie so unhöflich, einem Mountainbiker zu sagen, er sei vernünftig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (4. November 2007)

TvS schrieb:


> Aber natürlich. Und Ralph: Selbstverständlich schließe ich Dich da mit ein. Ich wäre nie so unhöflich, einem Mountainbiker zu sagen, er sei vernünftig


 
Dazu fällt mir doch noch eine schöne Geschichte ein:
Vor'n paar Tagen ist Ralph in der Nähe vom Waldstadion einen recht steilen Trail mit 'n paar Absätzen runtergepoltert. Eine Fußgängerin die grade die Bergkuppe erklommen hatte konnte Ralph nur sekundenlang entsetzt mit offenem Mund hinterherglotzen bis dann endlich begleitet mit einem fassungslosen Stöhnen ein "Ach du Schei$$e!" rauskam.   

Seitdem heißt der Trail bei uns jetzt der "Ach-du-Schei$$e-Trail".


----------



## rpo35 (4. November 2007)

Dazu muß man allerdings sagen, dass die gute Frau >=90kg wog und froh war, denn Berg hochgekommen zu sein 
Die hat sowas in ihrem Leben noch nicht gesehen und dachte vermutlich ich hab' mich verfahren.
Mit Boris bin ich da am Freitag noch 'ne Spur schneller runter  So'n Boris am Hinterrad ist halt ziemlich nervig 

Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (13. November 2007)

Am Sonntag mit Wheeler9990 von der Waldschenke aus zweieinhalb Stunden-tour durch AC-Stadtwald inklusive angrenzende belgische Gebiete. War ne richtig nette Tour; überwiegend kleine Trails!!
Hab wohl noch nie so viele 'Bachläufe' im Aachener Wald gesehen


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. November 2007)

Hi Holger, wenn Du willst können wir das gerne gemeinsam nächsten Sonntag wiederholen  Bin nu wieder etwas fitter und war schon seit 14 Tagen nicht mehr im AC Wald 

Gruß
sven


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. November 2007)

Bin auch wieder dabei, hat Spass gemacht. Was schreibst du denn da, Holger? Wir waren doch nicht in Belgien, das würde ich niemals machen


----------



## justfake (13. November 2007)

könnte man die tour evtl. auch auf samstag verlegen? dann würde ich mitkommen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. November 2007)

Bei mir geht´s Samstags nicht, sorry.


----------



## stefan_ue (13. November 2007)

Hallo,

heute Abend soll es ja nur bewölkt sein, also ohne Niederschlag. Hat jemand Lust, heute Abend eine Feierabendrunde durch den Aachener Wald zu drehen?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bobcat (13. November 2007)

Wenns trocken ist bin ich Sonntag auch dabei...


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. November 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Wenns trocken ist bin ich Sonntag auch dabei...



Trockenheit von oben ist die Voraussetzung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (13. November 2007)

Was haltet Ihr von Sonntag 12.00h an der Waldschenke?
Werden wohl einige Pausen drin sein weil ich mich öfters auf die Fres... lege


----------



## bobcat (13. November 2007)

12°° Waldschenke


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. November 2007)

Wenns trocken ist wirds aber keine Wiederholung ;-)
Von Trocken konnte Sonntag wirklich nicht die Rede sein, auch wenn zum Glück relativ wenig von obe kam.
Schlamm ist doch die einzige Bikerfreude in dieser Jahreszeit, stundenlanges WAB fahren macht mich nur depressiv.
Ich bin um 12:00 dabei, es sei denn in der Eifel liegt genug Schnee für die erste Abfahrt.


----------



## Wüstenhund (13. November 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> 12°° Waldschenke



jo, dann biete ich mal 11:45Uhr am Hangeweiher an. Als Strecke würde ich gerne einen weiläufigen Mix rund um Aachen vorschlagen. Für mich max. 2,5 Stunden...


----------



## blackseal (14. November 2007)

...hat denn heute keiner lust und zeit ? das wetter ist doch echt freundlich. ne ruhige runde um stolberg oder aachen oder eschweiler ? egal wohin. hauptsache mal wieder bewegen ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (14. November 2007)

Wüstenhund schrieb:


> jo, dann biete ich mal 11:45Uhr am Hangeweiher an. Als Strecke würde ich gerne einen weiläufigen Mix rund um Aachen vorschlagen. Für mich max. 2,5 Stunden...



Tja, da werden wir uns wohl einigen müssen...  
Ich find Waldschenke besser, da wir dann bereits im 'Bike-Gebiet' sind.
Wie seht Ihr das?
Von mir aus auch 12.15h  
Brauch eh immer 20 min. von Ankunft Treff bis zum losfahren...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. November 2007)

Machen wir doch mal Nägel mit Köpfen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5475


----------



## Wüstenhund (15. November 2007)

wer hat den was von vielen Trails gesagt???


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. November 2007)

Bevor das wieder Unstimmigkeiten gibt: Du wolltest doch die Tour von letzten Sonntag wiederholen. Da sind wir fast nur Trails gefahren, nur ein Aufstiege befestigt. Ich bin ja flexibel, aber auf nur Forstwege hab ich auch keinen Bock.
Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du um 11:45 am Hangweiher losfährst und zur Waldschenke kommst? Also eine Tour, zwei Treffpunkte?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. November 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du um 11:45 am Hangweiher losfährst und zur Waldschenke kommst? Also eine Tour, zwei Treffpunkte?



  

Bis Sonntag um 11.55h  !!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## phi-lip (17. November 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich auch mal für morgen eingetragen. Ich 'muss' allerdings heute Abend noch auf eine Party und weiß deshalb nicht so genau ob ich mittags wieder fit bin ;-). Wartet also nicht auf mich. Ich bin wenn pünktlich am Hangeweiher.


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. November 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Bevor das wieder Unstimmigkeiten gibt: Du wolltest doch die Tour von letzten Sonntag wiederholen. Da sind wir fast nur Trails gefahren, nur ein Aufstiege befestigt. Ich bin ja flexibel, aber auf nur Forstwege hab ich auch keinen Bock.
> Hab ich das richtig verstanden, dass du um 11:45 am Hangweiher losfährst und zur Waldschenke kommst? Also eine Tour, zwei Treffpunkte?



Salve. Ich fahre um 11:45Uhr am Hangeweiher vorbei und warte dort bis 11:50. Danach fahre ich zur Waldschenke  Für die, die einen Parkplatz suchen, ist der Hangeweiher evtl der bessere Treffpunkt. Aber egal.

Was die Wegwahl betrifft: Ich bin nach wie vor nicht so scharf darauf nur Trails zu fahren und wollte eigentlich richtig Pelzerturm/Grenzpfad, dann Entenpfuhl, Preußwald, Moresnet, 3LE.... wir können aber spontan über den Guide entscheiden.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. November 2007)

Das trifft sich prima, denn ich wollte schon letzte Woche zum Grenzpfad, hat sich dann aber anders ergeben. Dann plan du mal die Strecke, denn auf dieser Seite des Waldes bin ich jenseits des Entpfuhls etwas orientierungslos und muß schon mal anfangen zu raten. Nur Trails geht ja auch kaum, so 50/50 wäre mir schon ganz recht.


----------



## Wüstenhund (17. November 2007)

null problemo. Da fällt mir schon was nettes ein


----------



## Holger78 (17. November 2007)

N Überschuß an Trails wär mir lieber...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philip K. (18. November 2007)

Moin!

Ja Wheeler, letzte woche war es mal nur schlammig 
ehm also n freund von mir und ich sind auch dabei.
Da mein freund aber ne freeride fully fährt, wären uns die trails lieber 

aber das kann man ja dann mal gleich beschnacken. Wir hoffen wir schaffens pünktlich!

bis gleich


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. November 2007)

Nettes Ründchen heute bei Traumwetter. Fotos sind online (http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb oder http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys) Für größere Auflösung rechts auf "Foto herunterladen" klicken.


----------



## pratt (19. November 2007)

Danke für das mitnehmen, war doch eine ganz nette Runde geworden

alles vör dor Pratt (_alles für den Matsch_)
Mio


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. November 2007)

Danke Mio für die Bilder, sind jetzt auch online in meinem Album.


----------



## bobcat (19. November 2007)

auch mal von mir ein Danke, dass ihr euch soviel Mühe macht mit den Fotos...


----------



## Holger78 (19. November 2007)

Kann mich Bobcat nur anschließen; Super-Service was die Fotos betrifft!!  
Die Tour war gelungen; Der 'Eisenbahntrail' war klasse und erst die Schanze...!
Wer verrät mir (gerne auch via PN) wie ich die Sprungschanze wieder finde?!

Hat jemand Lust dieses WE nach Chaudfontaine zu fahren (Entfernung: ~50min.) - möchte den Downhill dort mal ausprobieren. Einen Platz für Fahrrad und Fahrer kann ich im eigenen Auto anbieten. 
Alternativ zu den Filthy-Trails nach Maasmechelen (Entfernung:~20min.).
Oder aber wie schonmal mit Wheeler9990 angedacht: Downhill in Kesternich?

@Mio: War nett Dich ma persönlich kennen zu lernen - Du fährst bergab wirklich mit ordentlich Schub   Gerne wieder


----------



## justfake (19. November 2007)

wer hat denn diesen mittwoch noch nix vor? wollte ab 14 uhr mit zwei bekannten ein ründchen drehen. strecke und dauer flexibel. gehe aber mal von so 30-35km aus.


----------



## justfake (19. November 2007)

Wegen nachfrage nochmal ein nachtrag:
das tempo wird nicht allzuhoch. ich denke leute wie jule und rpo würden sich da eher langweilen  (ich nehme das jetzt einfach mal so an  )

wir 3 wären auf jeden fall für sehr viel offen, solange da keiner kommt der nen 20er schnitt und dabei möglichst viele trails fahren will 
wir halten uns in der regel so bei 16-17 im schnitt auf.


----------



## Wüstenhund (19. November 2007)

Feine Fotos, Wheeler. 

War ne nette Runde gestern. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich wieder etwas mehr zum fahren komme und dann auch dem entsprechend fitter werde und nicht nur die erste Stunde Gas geben kann


----------



## justfake (19. November 2007)

ja wüstenhund 
dann wird unsere runde das richtige für dich sein 

und wheeler wirds wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen oder? was ist denn mit marrek?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nator (19. November 2007)

Moin,
hier ist der Abknicker mit zuviel Federweg : )

Also Holger deine Vorschläge gefallen mir, sind denk ich eher was für mich als die Sache am Sonntag. Wenn wir das organisiert bekommen kann es gut sein, dass wir am We dabei sind!


----------



## justfake (19. November 2007)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5500


----------



## rpo35 (19. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> Wegen nachfrage nochmal ein nachtrag:
> das tempo wird nicht allzuhoch. ich denke leute wie jule und rpo würden sich da eher langweilen  (ich nehme das jetzt einfach mal so an  )


Ich fahre, vor allem im Aachener Wald, nur selten schneller als 15-16 km/h. Allerdings ist dann auch der Trailanteil recht hoch. Also mal nicht so kleine Brötchen backen . Leider haben wir am Mittwoch um 14:00 Uhr noch ein paar Stündchen Arbeit vor uns.

Ralph


----------



## justfake (19. November 2007)

naja... habe euch beide ja in der schnellen truppe der jubeltour gesehen. da schient ihr mir nicht allzu ausgelastet (ganz im gegensatz zu mir  ) 

aber das sollte nicht heißen, dass ihr nicht mirfahren dürftet  
galt eher dem vorbeugen falscher vorstellungen  hehe


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. November 2007)

Genau Stefan, ich kann in der Woche selten vor 20:00 Uhr und dann steig ich auch nicht mehr aufs Bike. Freitag vielleicht, sonst am Sonntag wieder.


----------



## pratt (20. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5500



Ihr stapelt immer zu tief und dadurch stellen sich Anfänger Eure Tour viel zu einfach vor. 30-35 km im Aachener Wald ist keine "*leichte*" Tour. Und wenn Ihr die gemütlich durchzieht ist das Tempo auch nicht " *langsam*". Nur weil Ihr ein paar durchtrainierte MTBer kennt die auf so einer Tour etwas unterfordert sind, müsst Ihr mit Euren Aussagen nicht untertreiben und Anfänger die sonst höchstens im Flachland fahren falsche Hoffnungen machen.
Am Sonntag haben nach dem 1. Berg direkt 2 Mitfahrer die Tour abgebrochen, das ist dann auch Schade.
Das war (für mich) auch nicht ideal direkt zum Start so einen Berg (zum kleinen Sendeturm) so schnell rauf zu fahren, mein Kreislauf hat mehr als eine halbe Stunde gebraucht um sich davon zu erholen.

alles vör dor Pratt
MIO


----------



## justfake (20. November 2007)

jo, da hast du schon recht. sollte man im allgemeinen etwas mehr drauf achten. 
allerdings haben wir diesmal einen dabei, der erst seit 1 1/2 monaten fährt (zwar einigermaßen fit, aber durchaus als langsam einzustufen). beim nächsten mal gebe ich dann mittel / mittel an.

vllt. könnten das andere auch mal in ihren einträgen mitberücksichtigen, damit das ganze etwas mehr ernsthaftigkeit bekommt. habe nämlich teilweise das gefühl, dass du recht hast und viel getüddelt wird, sodass leute mitkommen. denn bei einigen, die seit jahren fahren und ich dann mittel lese... naja... ich würds nicht gnaz glauben  oder aber nen kommentar in die beschreibung setzen, welchen schnitt man vorhat o.ä.
einfach mehr drauf achten, dass jeder mehr bescheid weiß, worum es geht.


----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2007)

Im Idealfall kennt man sich schon ein bisschen. Der Vergleich der eigenen Fitness mit der von anderen hinkt nämlich fast immer!
Und die Grenze nach oben ist ziemlich hoch, so dass jeder mal an "die falschen" gerät  ...technisch wie konditionell...

Ralph


----------



## justfake (20. November 2007)

dem kann man etwas vorbeugen



> oder aber nen kommentar in die beschreibung setzen, welchen schnitt man vorhat o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (20. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> naja... habe euch beide ja in der schnellen truppe der jubeltour gesehen. da schient ihr mir nicht allzu ausgelastet (ganz im gegensatz zu mir  )
> aber das sollte nicht heißen, dass ihr nicht mirfahren dürftet
> galt eher dem vorbeugen falscher vorstellungen  hehe


 
Die Kunst liegt nur darin, auch bei Pulsbereichen jenseits der 160 völlig lässig zu wirken.  

Ich war nach der schönen Jubeltour  übrigens auch platt. Das lag wahrscheinlich vor allem am Stop-And-Go (auskühlen-losflitzen-auskühlen-losflitzen...) was bei so vielen Leuten und den ganzen Pannen ja ganz normal ist.

Schade, ich würde heute nachmittag gerne mitfahren, muß aber auch noch bis 19:00 uhr arbeiten.... 

Viel Spaß im Revier!
Jule


----------



## justfake (20. November 2007)

> Schade, ich würde heute nachmittag gerne mitfahren, muß aber auch noch bis 19:00 uhr arbeiten....



falls du die von mir reingestellte tour meinst, ist es ja gut, dass die erst morgen nämlich am 21. stattfindet


----------



## Jule (20. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> falls du die von mir reingestellte tour meinst, ist es ja gut, dass die erst morgen nämlich am 21. stattfindet


 
Ach Mist, wir haben ja erst Dienstag.... 
Klappt aber trotzdem nicht. Wir werden wohl wieder nightbiken......


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. November 2007)

Ich hab Anfangs auch gestaunt, was hier so als "langsam-leicht" durchgeht. Das Problem liegt darin, dass sich niemand traut schnell und schwer einzutragen und dann bleiben nur noch 2 Stufen. Langsam bedeutet hier trainiert und fit. Mittel ist dann schon fast semiprof. Aber da sich die meisten ausm Forum kennen weiß man doch meist, worauf man sich einläßt.


----------



## blackseal (20. November 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ...weiß man doch meist, worauf man sich einläßt.



eben. und bremsen zum anhalten hat ja wohl auch jeder an seinem rad.
wer also langsam und dazu noch freundlich ist kann die tour ja früher verlassen. jeder andere fährt mit dem gefühl der bremser zu sein mit.
muß aber nicht so sein, denn:

...ich find s gut, daß sich das tempo immer am langsamsten orientiert.
da ist doch selten ein murren zu hören, zumal die schnelleren ganz heimlich dankbar für eine kurze verschnaufpause zu sein scheinen.
ich hab selten soviel,- sagen wir mal, freundlichkeit, unter eigentlich fremden und aus so unterschiedlichen berufsgruppen kommenden leuten erlebt wie unter den radfahrern, die ich in den letzten wochen kennenlernen konnte.


----------



## Holger78 (20. November 2007)

blackseal schrieb:


> eben. und bremsen zum anhalten hat ja wohl auch jeder an seinem rad.
> wer also langsam und dazu noch freundlich ist kann die tour ja früher verlassen. jeder andere fährt mit dem gefühl der bremser zu sein mit.
> muß aber nicht so sein, denn:
> 
> ...



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen; erst einige Wochen mit dabei - bis dato nur angenehm-'kollegiale' Atmosphäre bei den Touren erlebt. Biker sind nette Leute (und dabei noch oft genauso schmerzfrei beim Fahren wie ich - Gruß an Mio und rpo35  )

@Nator
Würd mich freuen wenn das mit dem WE klappt - hab heut im (ich glaub) Dirt-AC Forum gelesen, daß sich Dein Mitfahrer verletzt hat - hoffentlich nichts Ernstes...!! Unbekannterweise gute Besserung!
Hoffentlich scheitern die WE-Downhills nicht hieran   

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (20. November 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> ...(und dabei noch oft genauso schmerzfrei beim Fahren wie ich - Gruß an Mio und rpo35  )...


----------



## Holger78 (21. November 2007)

nachdem was ich über Dich gelesen hab (Jule's Post) und Deine eigene Aussage nach dem Motto: Wir fahren doch alle ziemlich verrückt durch die Gegend..., dacht ich hiermit nicht verkehrt zu liegen


----------



## rpo35 (21. November 2007)

Alles kontrolliert und wenig riskant...nix schlimmes


----------



## pratt (21. November 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> (und dabei noch oft genauso schmerzfrei beim Fahren wie ich - Gruß an Mio und rpo35  )



Ich weiß zwar auch nicht genau was Holger damit meint (ob wir nun oft fallen oder nicht?).
Ich habe früher Judo gemacht und bin am nächsten Tag sehr oft humpelnd zur Arbeit gekommen.
Jetzt mit dem MTB (klopfe auf Holz) habe ich die letzten Jahre sehr selten ein Wehwehchen welches ich am nächsten Tag noch spüre (außer Muskelkater).
Natürlich gehe auch ich hin und wieder, so jede 2. Tour, mal über den Lenker.
Andererseits bin ich bei meinen Stürzen meistens sehr langsam und stehe schon fast.
Hoffe mal dass das mit der Schmerzfreiheit noch lange so bleibt, meine Kollegen fahren fast alle mit Protektoren.


----------



## Frapp (21. November 2007)

he alle zusammen, ich bin hier schon länger angemeldet aber ich glaub nicht das viele mich kennen, deswegen
erstmal kurz vorstellen: Ruud, aus holland, 21j, student in aachen..

Ich finde es sehr schön zu hören dass sich so über mtb-news leute treffen uns dass das so gut gefählt!..

Deswegen möchte ich gerne auch mal teilnehmen an ein von eure Touren, auch wenn ich nicht weiss ob ich das 3 Stunden lang aushalte (weil es wieder eine weile her ist das ich ordentlich gefahren hab), aber egal!

Leider klappt es heute nicht wegen vorlesungen, aber nächstes mal in die Woche werde ich gerne dabei sein!!!


----------



## justfake (21. November 2007)

hi frapp, 
morgen findet die nächste runde statt (falls es nicht regnet  ).


----------



## justfake (21. November 2007)

der regen hört gleich auf und die geplante tour wird stattfinden!
bis gleich


----------



## Frapp (21. November 2007)

morgen wieder?
wie spät ungefär?
und ihr trefft euch beim waldschenke, dieses restaurant oben an der lutterlicherstrasse?
grüsse Ruud


----------



## Holger78 (21. November 2007)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich weiß zwar auch nicht genau was Holger damit meint (ob wir nun oft fallen oder nicht?).
> Ich habe früher Judo gemacht und bin am nächsten Tag sehr oft humpelnd zur Arbeit gekommen.
> Jetzt mit dem MTB (klopfe auf Holz) habe ich die letzten Jahre sehr selten ein Wehwehchen welches ich am nächsten Tag noch spüre (außer Muskelkater).
> Natürlich gehe auch ich hin und wieder, so jede 2. Tour, mal über den Lenker.
> ...


Meinte damit nicht, daß Du oft stürzt.
Du bist vor mir den Eisenbahn-trail runtergerauscht - das sah für mich 'schmerzfrei' aus


----------



## nudelholz (21. November 2007)

sehr schöne tour heute, auch wenn es verdammt noch mal zu früh dunkel wird. Am Samstag wieder, etwa gleiches tempo, früher nachmittag. Wer lust hat kann sich gerne dranhängen.
ben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (21. November 2007)

jo, war gut. und das wetter hat auch gepasst.
ich könnte mich noch immer über den trainspotter amüsieren


----------



## Flow#33 (21. November 2007)

justfake schrieb:


> ich könnte mich noch immer über den trainspotter amüsieren



Der sah aber auch nach Förster aus in den grünen Klamotten, aber wir haben uns ja dann doch getraut  

Gruß an alle Mitfahrer, war eine schöne Runde bei besserem Wetter als gedacht. Vielleicht bekommen wir ja morgen auch ein paar gemeinsame Kilometer auf die Kette. Wir werden aber nach Möglichkeit wieder im Hellen fahren. 

Gruß 
Flo


----------



## Frapp (21. November 2007)

Warscheinlich, wenn ich natürlich eingeladen bin, kann ich morgen auch dabei sein!, solange ich das schaffe!


----------



## blackseal (21. November 2007)

die tour hat sogar mir spaß gemacht. ;-)
obwohl ich froh war wieder im wagen zu sitzen danach. 
irgendwie haben die steigungen im meinem kopf heute kein ende gefunden... 
es liegt noch ein langer weg vor mir. fürchte ich.
viel spaß am wochenende...

ich hab noch ein paar unscharfe handybilder hochgeladen. bei mir unter "fotos" alle mit dem heutigen datum.


----------



## Philip K. (22. November 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> @Nator
> Würd mich freuen wenn das mit dem WE klappt - hab heut im (ich glaub) Dirt-AC Forum gelesen, daß sich Dein Mitfahrer verletzt hat - hoffentlich nichts Ernstes...!! Unbekannterweise gute Besserung!
> Hoffentlich scheitern die WE-Downhills nicht hieran



Papperlapapp! 
Die Geschichte ist so dämlich ich trau mich kaum sie zu erzählen
Also habe mir vor *überleg* glaube 3 ioder 4 Wochen neue Fat Alberts draufgezogen (hatte vorher racing ralph) ... naja übermütig wie ich war, habe ich die leicht rutschige gummischichte eines jeden neuen reifens vergessen  und mich nach 20 m aufm teer hingelegt  das ist schon einige wochen her, und DABEI hatte ich mir die handballen bissl geprellt.

Letztes We bin ich da bloß wieder unglücklich draufgefallen. Und da ich beim ersten mal weitergefahren bin (doofe entscheidung), hab ich dann letztes we lieber aufgehört ^^

Aaaber am Wochenende ist Bikerbesuch hier, da wird auf jeden Fall gefahren! Wann wolltet ihr nochmal zu der DH Strecke? Han (Nator) kommt da bestimmt mit. Wenn ich fit genug bin fahre ich am andern Wochenendtag gerne noch ein Tourchen wie letzte Woche mit, denke von der Fitness könnts klappen.

Also meldet euch 

Bis demnächst,

Philip


----------



## justfake (22. November 2007)

hallo leute
komme gerade von ner tour wieder. war zuerst mit frapp unterwegs und dann haben wir noch flow#33 und rieke getroffen.
hat spaß gemacht!

@philip
am wochenende wollen welche aus eschweiler kommen soweit ich weiß.
ich weiß allerdings nicht, ob die tour samstag oder sonntag statt findet.
ich denke wheeler ist der richtige ansprechpartner dafür.


----------



## Frapp (22. November 2007)

auf jeden fall!
nächste woche wieder!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. November 2007)

Ich weiß von nichts 

Bin aber gerne am Sontag wieder dabei. Bin für fast alles offen, Tour in Aachen, Eschweiler, Stolberg oder Eifel, Downhill in Kesternich, nur nicht stundenlang in nem Downhill-Park rumfahren, das ist nicht mei Ding.


----------



## justfake (22. November 2007)

ich bin auch dabei. dann sag mal einer wann wie wo 
habe auch mehr lust auf ne tour als auf das rumgehopse  ist nix für mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Philip K. (22. November 2007)

Also Sonntag wollt ihr ne Tour machen?
Wenns keine allzu grooße ist und eine mit viel Trailanteil, bin ich auch interessiert.

@wheeler: wo gibts denn hier überall bike-parks? 

Gruß

Philip


----------



## Holger78 (22. November 2007)

Philip K. schrieb:


> Also Sonntag wollt ihr ne Tour machen?
> Wenns keine allzu grooße ist und eine mit viel Trailanteil, bin ich auch interessiert.
> 
> @wheeler: wo gibts denn hier überall bike-parks?
> ...



@Philip:
Dann bin ich beruhigt !!

Ich misch mich bei der Suche mal ein...

Free-ride in Maasmechelen (20min. Autofahrt von Aachen aus)

http://filthytrails.be.tt/

oder ein paar 'Natur-Strecken':

http://www.aachen-spots.de/html/bumu.html
http://www.aachen-spots.de/html/kalkberge__wurselen_.html

Buschmühle (in Brandt) hat nur wenig Auswahl und wenn ich das letzte Mal richtig geschaut hab keine Drops - 
Kalkberge (am Teuter Hof) sind ein kleines Spiel-Paradies... mit allen fahr- und nicht-fahrbaren Schikanen  

Samstag könnt ich erst ab ca 13.00h.

An die Sonntags-Leute (@Wheeler & Co): 
Ich persönlich würd sehr gern den Eisenbahntrail wieder fahren (die Sprungschanze war in der Nähe, oder?!  )


----------



## Holger78 (22. November 2007)

Stichwort: "Nägel mit Köpfen machen"

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5519


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. November 2007)

Mit Bike-Parks kenne ich mich nun nicht aus, wir wollten halt mal nach Kesternich gucken fahren, da soll wohl was sein, war aber auch noch nie da. Die Kalk- und Kohleberge sind ganz lustig, um sich bei ner Tour zwischendurch mal 10 Minuten zu amüsieren oder bei mir hintenrum die Trial-Strecke in Werth, dort kann man vor allem gut üben, was Fahrsicherheit, Technik und Gleichgewicht angeht ohne große Risiken einzugehen. Ansonsten steh ich mehr auf ganz normale Touren mit schönen Trails bergauf wie bergab.


----------



## branderstier (23. November 2007)

Hi Leuts,
schaut mal in den LMB, für Sonntag gibts schon eine knackige Tour ab Vicht.

Bis denne


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. November 2007)

Schon gesehn, für mich aber was zu knackig und für die Jahreszeit zu früh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. November 2007)

Wieder ne nette Tour, nur der Hagel hätte weg bleiben können. Fotos sind online
http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys oder http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb
Leider viele unscharf, ihr seid einfach zu schnell fürs Automatik-Programm


----------



## nudelholz (25. November 2007)

Hat definitiv viel spaß gemacht. Und der Hagel war mal was anderes als nur ein langweiliger 0815 Regen   auch wenn ich nich grad Regenfest war. Hab mich erst mal über die Heizung gehängt zuhaus.
Gute Fotos mirco


----------



## Frapp (26. November 2007)

Wann wird sonst diese Woche noch gefahren? Ich mache vll morgen noch eine runde!


----------



## Holger78 (26. November 2007)

Ich fands auch wieder ziemlich gelungen!
Der Hagel kam wirklich etwas überraschend....
@Wheeler9990:
Vielen vielen Dank für die tollen Fotos! (Das nächste Mal klappt das bestimmt auch mit der Schanze - dann halt ich die Kamera mal für Dich hin!)
C ya guys


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. November 2007)

Wer hätte Lust auf ne GLÜHWEINTOUR?
Ich würde dann Glühwein und eine Stärkung vorbereiten. Meine Idee wäre: Start gegen 15:00 Uhr in Mausbach, gegen 16:30 Glühweinstop (könnte Zweifall oder Werth anbieten), gegen 18:00 Uhr Rückkehr in Mausbach und Einkehr in die Pizzeria. Terminvorschläge: 8.12. oder 15.12. oder 16.12.


----------



## justfake (27. November 2007)

@ frapp
ich werde mittwoch oder donnerstag wieder fahren. steht noch nicht ganz fest. denke, dass ich heute abend mehr dazu sagen kann.

@wheeler
lust hätte ich schon, aber ich habe im dezember leider keinen tag am wochenende mehr frei 
ich muss nämlich erstmal nächste woche an dieser glühweinrunde teilnehmen 
http://haldenbiker.de/album/Gluehweinrunde%202006/index.html


----------



## Holger78 (27. November 2007)

Würde für 8. oder 15. plädieren - dann könnte mans sonntags auch nochmal krachen lassen.
Wärs nicht sinnvoller ne Stunde früher loszufahren (14.00h)?
Dann sähe man noch die Wurzeln auf dem Trail - hab da so meine Erfahrungen....


----------



## nudelholz (30. November 2007)

Ein bisschen knapp, aber ich fahr heut noch ein tourchen mit jakob. Wer lust hat und das noch liest 14:00 an der Waldschenke.
ben


----------



## Holger78 (1. Dezember 2007)

Was Neues für Sonntag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5546


----------



## nudelholz (5. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wer hätte Lust auf ne GLÜHWEINTOUR?
> Ich würde dann Glühwein und eine Stärkung vorbereiten. Meine Idee wäre: Start gegen 15:00 Uhr in Mausbach, gegen 16:30 Glühweinstop (könnte Zweifall oder Werth anbieten), gegen 18:00 Uhr Rückkehr in Mausbach und Einkehr in die Pizzeria. Terminvorschläge: 8.12. oder 15.12. oder 16.12.



Hey,
wie siehts aus mit der tour. Steht da schon n termin fest? ich würde für diesen Samstag plädieren wenn das Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Dezember 2007)

Da das bisher die erste Resonanz ist steht noch nichts fest. Wir können gerne diesen Samstag festhalten, aber bei wenigen Teilnehmern bin ich eher für einen Glühweinstop auf dem Stolberger Weihnachtsmarkt, da lohnt der Aufwand nicht selbst was zu machen.


----------



## Holger78 (6. Dezember 2007)

nein; die zweite 
Schaffs aber diesen Samstag nicht - hol mein neues secondhand-supabillig bmx aus köln ab zum jumpen üben  
Wegen mir also gern kommende Woche 
Gibts wen der Lust hat diesen Sonntag im AC-Wald eine kleine 'DH-Strecke' zu bauen? (Und natürlich anschließend auch runter zu fahren) Hab was im Kopf mit Schwierigkeitsgrad zwischen 'normal-Wald' und 'Toblerone'...
Ich stifte schonmal nen Klappspaten


----------



## justfake (6. Dezember 2007)

du hast den knall auch nicht gehört  (mit positivem hintergedanken)

aber viel spaß beim basteln


----------



## rpo35 (6. Dezember 2007)

Und am besten noch mit Bildern dokumentieren


----------



## Holger78 (6. Dezember 2007)

Ich werd zumindest die Wegbeschreibung hier posten...   
Hat einer die Adresse vom Forstamt? Dann schick ich denen auch gleich eine...


----------



## nudelholz (8. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Da das bisher die erste Resonanz ist steht noch nichts fest. Wir können gerne diesen Samstag festhalten, aber bei wenigen Teilnehmern bin ich eher für einen Glühweinstop auf dem Stolberger Weihnachtsmarkt, da lohnt der Aufwand nicht selbst was zu machen.



schade, aber dann wohl besser ein anderes wochenende wo mehr leute können.


----------



## Nator (8. Dezember 2007)

Moin,

@ Holger: Ich schlage vor du bastelst an dem Spot an dem Düsbergweg herum, dort sind schon einige kleinere Sprünge, sieht auch nicht so aus als ob es jemanden stören würde, dass dort was gebastelt würde. Um den zu finden musst du mal am Waldrand den Düsbergweg langfahren, der Spot liegt direkt neben der Strasse, in der Nähe ist so ein "Umschalthaus" oder sowas. Bis Neujahr kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, sonst bin ich aber gerne bei sowas dabei!


----------



## Holger78 (8. Dezember 2007)

Nator schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> @ Holger: Ich schlage vor du bastelst an dem Spot an dem Düsbergweg herum, dort sind schon einige kleinere Sprünge, sieht auch nicht so aus als ob es jemanden stören würde, dass dort was gebastelt würde. Um den zu finden musst du mal am Waldrand den Düsbergweg langfahren, der Spot liegt direkt neben der Strasse, in der Nähe ist so ein "Umschalthaus" oder sowas. Bis Neujahr kann ich leider nicht mitkommen, sonst bin ich aber gerne bei sowas dabei!



Hola,

guter Tip - danke!
Werd morgen aber erst mal die kleinen Serpentinen (Du erinnerst Dich bestimmt; war letztens Eure 'Aussteigestelle') bearbeiten - vielleicht n paar Mini Road Gaps o.ä.. Mal schaun ob man den 'Trail' nach oben hin verlängern kann....
Angebot klingt gut - zu zweit schaufeln is bestimmt angenehmer!
In diesem Sinne - bis demnächst


----------



## rpo35 (12. Dezember 2007)

Wer hat denn morgen Lust auf 'nen Nightride im Aachener Wald? Ich starte um 17:00 Uhr am Kreisel Hangeweiher und fahre ca. 3 Std...viel länger gehts mit der Mirage auch nicht.

Ralph

Ps: Tempo eher gemütlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (13. Dezember 2007)

Diese Woche geht nicht. 
Aber nächste Woche Do oder FR hätte ich auch mal Abends Zeit...


----------



## rpo35 (13. Dezember 2007)

Edit: Bin 'ne Viertelstunde später am Kreisel...


----------



## nudelholz (13. Dezember 2007)

wer hat denn samstag lust etwa 3 stunden durchn öcher wald zu gurken? wollten etwa 12 bis allerspätestens 2 los. Wer interesse hat einfach mal melden.
ben


----------



## Holger78 (13. Dezember 2007)

Bock hätt ich schon - weiß leider erst Samstag ob das klappt, da Familienbesuch-Abfahrt zeitlich noch nicht fest steht.
Wie wärs alternativ mit Sonntag?
Gruß
Holger


----------



## nudelholz (13. Dezember 2007)

im prinzip schon. Aber da ich samstag meinen geburtstag nachfeier weiss ich nich ob ich sonntag so fit bin


----------



## Holger78 (13. Dezember 2007)

tja - irgendwie verständlich...  
hast Du vielleicht ne handynr. für mich (per PN), dann würd ich mich Samstag gegebenenfalls nochmal melden
ach ja:     
Hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht zu früh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Dezember 2007)

Hätte Samstag auch Lust, aber kann leider erst ab ca. 16:00 Uhr. Sontag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit.


----------



## nudelholz (13. Dezember 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> tja - irgendwie verständlich...
> hast Du vielleicht ne handynr. für mich (per PN), dann würd ich mich Samstag gegebenenfalls nochmal melden
> ach ja:
> Hoffe das kommt jetzt nicht zu früh




danke, is aber schon ein wenig her. mmh sieht wieder ganz danach aus dass alle am sonntag können... aber ich fürchte echt ich komm da nich hoch. Aber mal sehn. Ich geb dir trotzdem mal die nummer.


----------



## Holger78 (13. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hätte Samstag auch Lust, aber kann leider erst ab ca. 16:00 Uhr. Sontag hätte ich den ganzen Tag Zeit.



Vielleicht kriegen wir die Jungs ja ALLE für Sonntag motiviert; MELDET EUCH!!!
Wie war das noch gleich; Sport is gut gegen Kater - oder so... 

In welchem Teil vom Aachener Wald war diese Strecke nochmal?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ORM_besIFSw&feature=related
Ich finds so geil


----------



## Holger78 (13. Dezember 2007)

@Nudelholz
Wenn ich mich bis zwölf nich gemeldet hab, wirds leider bei mir nix.
Vielleicht schaff ichs ja diesen Samstag dann am späteren Nachmittag die Strecke zu tunen...


----------



## nudelholz (13. Dezember 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Vielleicht kriegen wir die Jungs ja ALLE für Sonntag motiviert; MELDET EUCH!!!
> Wie war das noch gleich; Sport is gut gegen Kater - oder so...
> 
> In welchem Teil vom Aachener Wald war diese Strecke nochmal?
> ...



naja vielleicht kann ich mich ja doch aufraffen. Frische luft is ja wirklich nich verkehrt...

Is das nich die Strecke die du am sonntag mit deinem klappspaten gebastelt hast?


----------



## Holger78 (13. Dezember 2007)




----------



## bobcat (14. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Sonntag nicht zu früh...dann bin ich dabei.
Ab 13°° hätt ich Zeit.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (14. Dezember 2007)

auf dem Video das müsste der Manitou-Steig auf dem Rock Shox sein, mit 2684m der zweithöchste Berg im Preußwald. Seit 1.11. fahren glaube ich auch die Lifte, Schnee liegt aber nur oberhalb 1500m


----------



## Holger78 (14. Dezember 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> Wenn Sonntag nicht zu früh...dann bin ich dabei.
> Ab 13°° hätt ich Zeit.



Ab 13.00h tät ich ebenfalls begrüßen - bin und bleib n Morgenmuffel....


----------



## Holger78 (14. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> auf dem Video das müsste der Manitou-Steig auf dem Rock Shox sein, mit 2684m der zweithöchste Berg im Preußwald. Seit 1.11. fahren glaube ich auch die Lifte, Schnee liegt aber nur oberhalb 1500m



Shuttle-biken - yipie


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelholz (14. Dezember 2007)

also gut dann lass ich mich halt auch mal überreden. Dann wär ich sonntag 1300 auch dabei. Soo früh isses ja nich und ab und zu ne kleine kotzpause muss ja drinne sein


----------



## Holger78 (14. Dezember 2007)

nudelholz schrieb:


> also gut dann lass ich mich halt auch mal überreden. Dann wär ich sonntag 1300 auch dabei. Soo früh isses ja nich und ab und zu ne kleine kotzpause muss ja drinne sein



Aber nich vom Lift aus runter auf die Srecke, he?!  

Guckst Du:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5595


----------



## nudelholz (14. Dezember 2007)

subber, jakob is auch noch dabei.


----------



## bobcat (15. Dezember 2007)

Schön, dann kann ich mein zusammengebasteltes AlteResteTeilWinterBike mal einweihen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (16. Dezember 2007)

Fotos sind online wie immer unter http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb oder http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys. Für größere Auflösung rechts auf "Foto herunterladen" klicken.

@Baju (I´m sure this is not the right spelling)
My pictures are online at http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb or http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys

@Holger
Erwischt! Warst mal wieder auf der Krokant-Schokolade, wa?


----------



## bobcat (16. Dezember 2007)

War eine schöne traillastige Tour...
und dank an Mirco für Glühwein und Kekse


----------



## nudelholz (16. Dezember 2007)

war ne klasse tour trotz meines suffkopps von gestern nacht.
Danke für Fotos und Verpflegung!


----------



## Holger78 (16. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Fotos sind online wie immer unter http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb oder http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys. Für größere Auflösung rechts auf "Foto herunterladen" klicken.
> 
> @Baju (I´m sure this is not the right spelling)
> My pictures are online at http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb or http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys
> ...



 tatsächlich erwischt....
Hab noch zwei Jungs beim Road-Gap springen zugeschaut  (Hope my balls are that big next year  ) 
Tour war echt gelungen - Führung war prima; danke Jungs!!  
Idee mit Glühwein und Cookies fand ich ebenfalls mehr als gelungen!
Das nächste Mal fahren wir auch wieder den Eisenbahn-Trail hinunter oder Papi!?!
Ich spiel mit dem Gedanken unter der Woche mal zum Spinnen   zu gehen - is ja erbärmlich was ich seit zwei Wochen bergauf für ne Figur abgeb.... :kotz: 

Bis denne!
Holger


----------



## five40 (17. Dezember 2007)

Das war gestern eine schöne Tour mit super Verpflegungsservice.
Danke!

@Holger78 
Beim DH-Biken und Co wäre ich auch dabei.

cu,
jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (17. Dezember 2007)

So, wie schon auf der Tour besprochen:

Sonntag 13°° 

Biker Cross Anlage der RWTH


Natürlich nur wenn es trocken ist :

Termin


----------



## Holger78 (17. Dezember 2007)

bobcat schrieb:


> So, wie schon auf der Tour besprochen:
> 
> Sonntag 13°°
> 
> ...



Sonntag muß ich passen - da gehts morgens los zum Skifahren.
Samstag ging bei mir noch - andernfalls bin ich im neuen Jahr mit von der Partie....


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Dezember 2007)

Mal eben so reingefragt, kann mir einer sagen wie es so mim Eisenbahntrail und anderen Trails aussieht?
Sind die befahrbar?

Gruß MuX


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Mal eben so reingefragt, kann mir einer sagen wie es so mim Eisenbahntrail und anderen Trails aussieht?
> Sind die befahrbar?
> 
> Gruß MuX



Sind den Eisenbahntrail das letzte Mal vor ?drei Wochen gefahren - klasse das Ding!! 
Über den Rest kann ich mich wenig äußern da mir die 'Begrifflichkeiten' von den Dingern fehlen

Gruß
Holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. Dezember 2007)

Mir fehlen diese "Begrifflichkeiten" weitestgehenst auch ich. Ich meinte eigentlich ob der Boden matschig ist oder so gut gefroren, dass man gut fahren kann.


----------



## Holger78 (18. Dezember 2007)

mmh... also das letzte Mal wars matschig und lustig (bergab is Matsch doch nich schlimm - Rad rollt doch von allein!)
Die 90°Linkskurve am Ende der kleinen technischen Abfahrt würd ich aber mit Vorsicht genießen - denke bei geforenem Boden tuts mehr weh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Facom (18. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Fotos sind online wie immer unter http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb oder
> (...)



Hmm, kannst du mir verraten, wo die Bilder 14 bis 18 genau enstanden sind?  



Holger78 schrieb:


> Hab noch zwei Jungs beim Road-Gap springen zugeschaut  (Hope my balls are that big next year  )





Holger78 schrieb:


> ... Eisenbahntrail ...



Auch über Infos von deinen genannten Spots würd ich mich freuen  

Gruß an alle Öcher!


----------



## Holger78 (19. Dezember 2007)

Facom schrieb:


> Hmm, kannst du mir verraten, wo die Bilder 14 bis 18 genau enstanden sind?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also..., den Eisenbahntrail find ich selbst nur mit Mühe - aus gewissen Gründen (siehe vorige Seiten Threat bzw. 'DH/FR Aachen') möcht ich das hier auch nicht allzu sehr propagieren. Häng Dich einfach mal an ne Tour (Ausschreibungen in diesem Threat) und Du bekommst binnen Kürze einige Schmankerl vor die Nase.
Zum RoadGap: 
Das ist die 'Toblerone'. Anfahrt is simpel: Lütticherstraße Richtung Belgien, nach der 'Waldschenke' nächsten Parkplatz (zum Entenpfuhl) links hinein. Direkt neben der Straße (5m) zweigt ein Forst-/Wanderweg ab - diesem folgen bis Du zu Deiner Linken Landespuren siehst, auf der rechten Seite befindet sich das ~1,5m hohe RoadGap. Hügel hinaufkraxeln; irgendwann gehts nicht weiter bergauf - das ist der Start.

Hoffe durch das Veröffentlichen der Wegbeschreibung nicht bei diversen Bikern in Ungnade zu fallen!!   
Der Förster hat aber 200m entfernt sein Häuschen - insofern ist der garantiert bereits seit Jahren informiert  

Viel Spaß! 
Gruß
Holger


----------



## bayu (19. Dezember 2007)

Hi Guys,
here are pics from the tour last Sunday,




















Would like to thanks to Holger, Mirco, Ben, Bobcat and five40 for leting me join the tour and showing me this forum. Although I couldn't manage to hang on in the last two uphills but it was an awesome tour.

@Mirco
you have 3 characters correct . I'm sorry I don't have you in my pictures.

Looking forward for next tours!!!


----------



## Holger78 (20. Dezember 2007)

bayu schrieb:


> Hi Guys,
> Would like to thanks to Holger, Mirco, Ben, Bobcat and five40 for leting me join the tour and showing me this forum. Although I couldn't manage to hang on in the last two uphills but it was an awesome tour.
> 
> @Mirco
> ...



You're welcome Bayu!
Thanks a lot for the pic's!  
Next time we gotta take a pic of Mirco jumping the big drops!!  

Greets 
Holger


----------



## Wüstenhund (20. Dezember 2007)

Salve, die Gemeinde.

*Ich wollte in die Runde mal frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch ins Neue Jahr streuen (bevor ich es vergesse).*






Werde ab Montag meine Pause beenden und auch wieder fahren. Man sieht sich dann im Neuen Jahr in der 2ten Januarwoche vielleicht bei einer We-Ausfahrt 

Viele Grüße,
der Wüstenhund


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Dezember 2007)

@Facom
aus welchem Album? Dann kann ich dir das genau sagen. Die "Spots" fahren wir eigentlich fast jeden Sonntag ab, also einfach dranhängen wie Holger schon sagte. Diesen Sonntag geht´s allerdings in ne andere Richtung, aber Kohle- und Kalkberge sind auch nett. Viele fahren allerdings nicht mit, so irgendwas mit Familie, Weihnachten und nach Hause...

@maxxmaxx
Tagelang trocken und unter 0°C   ich denke die Wege werden total vermatscht sein  

@bobcat
Ich muss mal sehen mit Sonntag, hab ne kranke Freundin zu Hause. Wenn sie wieder fit sein sollte bin ich dabei.

@all
Frohe Weihnachten!
Afrikanisch: Een Plesierige Kerfees!
Arabisch: Idah Saidan Wa Sana Jadidah!
Argentinisch: Felices Pasquas Y Felices ano Nuevo!
Armenisch: Shenoraavor Nor Dari yev Pari Gaghand!
Azerisch: Tezze Iliniz Yahsi Olsun!
Baskisch: Zorionak eta Urte Berri On!
Bohemian: Vesele Vanoce!
Brasilianisch: Boas Festas e Feliz Ano Novo!
Bretonisch: Nedeleg laouen na bloavezh mat!
Bulgarisch: Tchesita Koleda; Tchesito Pojdestvo!
Catalanisch: Bon Nadal i un Bon Any Nou!
Chilenisch: Feliz Navidad!
Chinesisch: Kung His Hsin Nien bing Chu Shen Tan!
Catonesisch: Gun Tso  Sun Tan Gung Haw Sun!
Cornisch: Nadelik looan na looan blethen noweth!
Cree: Mitho Makosi Kesikansi!
Dänisch: Glaedelig Jul!
Deusch: Froehliche Weihnachten!
Dutch: Zalig kerstfeest oder Zalig Kerstfest!
Englisch: Merry Christmas!
Esperanto: Gajan Kristnaskon!
Estonisch: Ruumsaid juulup!
farsisch: Cristmas- e- shoma mobarak bashad!
Finnisch Hyvaa joulua!
Flemisch: Zalig Kerstfeest en Gelukkig nieuw jaar!
Französisch: Joyeux Noel!
Gaelisch: Nollaig chridheil agus Bliashna mhath ùr!
Griechisch: Kala Christouyenna!
Hebräisch: Mo`adim Lesinkha. Chena tova!
Hindisch: Shub Naxa Baras!
Hausarisch: Barka da Kirsimarikuma Barka da Savuwar Shekara!
Hawaianesisch: Meke Kalikimaka ame Hauoli Makahiki Hou!
Irländisch: Gledileg Jol!
Indonesisch: Selamat Hari Natal!
Inuit: Jutdlime pivdluarit ukiortame pivdluaritlo!
Irakisch: Idah Saidan Wa Sanah Jadidah!
Irisch: Nollaig Shina Dhuit, or Nodlaug mhaith chugnat!
Italienisch: Buone Feste Natalizie!
Japanisch: shinne omedeto. Merii Kurismasu!
Koreanisch: Sung Tan Chuk Ha!
Lateinisch: Natale Hilare et Annum Faustum!
Latvianisch: Prieci gus Ziemsve tkus um Laimi gu Jauno Gafu!
Litauisch: Linksmu Kaledu!
Macedonisch: Sreken Bozhik!
Maltesisch: LL Milied Lt- tajjeb!
Manx: Nollick ghennal as blein vie noa!
Maorisch: Meri Kirihimete!
Marathisch: shib Naya Varsh!
Navajo: Merry Keshmish!
Norwegisch: god Hil, or Gledelig Jul!
Pennsylvania Deutsch: En frehlicher grischdaag un en hallich Nei Yaahr!
Polnisch: Wesolych Swiat Bozego Narodzenia or Boze Narodzenie!
Portugiesisch: Boas Festas!
Rumänisch: Sarbatori vesele!
Russisch: Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva is Novim Godom!
Samoanisch: La Maunia Le Kilisimasi Ma Le Tausaga Fou!
Serbisch: Hristos se rodi!
Slovakisch: Sretan Bozic or Vesele vianoce!
Samisch: Buorrit Juovllat!
Samoanisch: La Maunia Le Kilisimasi Ma Le tausaga Fou!
Scots Gaelisch: Nollaig chridheil hibh!
Serbo- Kroatisch: Sretam Bozic. Vesela Nova Gdina, Hristos se rodi!
Singhalesisch: Subha nath thalak Vewa. subha Aluth Awrudhak Vewa!
Slovakisch: Vesele Vianoce: A stastlivy Novy Rok!
Slovenisch: Vesele Bozicne. Screcno Novo Leto!
Spanisch: Feliz Navidad!
Swedisch: God Jul and Ett Gott Nytt Ar!
tagalosich: Maligayang Pasko. Masaganang Bagong Taon!
Tamisch: Nathar Puthu Varuda Vatrhukkal!
Trukeesisch: Neekiriisimas annim oo iyer seefe feyiyeech!
Thalisch: Sawadee Pee Mai!
Tschechisch: Prejeme Vam Vesele Vanoce a stastny Novy Rok!
Türkisch: Noeliniz Ve Yeni Yiliniz Kutlu Olsun!
Ukrainisch: Srozhdestvom Kristovym!
Ungarisch: Kellemes Karacyonyi innepeket!
Vietnamesisch: Chung Mung Giang Sinh!
Welisch: Nadolig Llawen!






... ich hoffe, ich hab keine vergessen, mehr Sprachen beherrsche ich leider nicht


----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Russisch: Pozdrevlyayu s prazdnikom Rozhdestva is Novim Godom!
> 
> ... ich hoffe, ich hab keine vergessen, mehr Sprachen beherrsche ich leider nicht


Wenn du das jetzt noch in kyrillischer Schrift verfassen könntest, wäre ich zufrieden!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Dezember 2007)

Wenn ich zufällig an einen russischen Rechner mit entsprechender Tastatur und Treiber gelangen sollte werde ich an dich denken.


----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Kannst du ganz einfach in der Windows-Systemsteuerung ändern. "Eingabegebietsschema" oder so ähnlich heisst das.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Dezember 2007)

Nur welche Tasten ergeben dan welches Zeichen? 
Aber fÃ¼r dich habe ich keine Kosten und MÃ¼hen gescheut:


in Russisch:
Ð¡ÑÐ°ÑÑÐ»Ð¸Ð²Ð¾Ð³Ð¾ Ð Ð¾Ð¶Ð´ÐµÑÑÐ²Ð°!

In Weissrussisch:
Ð¡Ð° ÑÐ²ÑÑÐ°Ð¼ ÐÐ¾Ð¶Ð°Ð³Ð° ÐÐ°ÑÐ°Ð´Ð¶ÑÐ½Ð½Ñ!

Ukrainisch:
Ð Ð iÐ·Ð´Ð²Ð¾Ð¼ Ð¥ÑÐ¸ÑÑÐ¾Ð²ÑÐ¼!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin begeistert!


----------



## Holger78 (21. Dezember 2007)

So a bisserl kyrillische postmoderne Weihnachtslyrik wär im Zuge der Internationalisierung unseres Unterforums/Threats bestimmt nich unangebracht...


----------



## PacMan (21. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, damit kann ich nicht dienen. KÃ¶nnte dir hÃ¶chstens "der gestiefelte Kater" (ÐÐ¾Ñ Ð Ð¡Ð°Ð¿Ð¾Ð³Ð°Ñ) anbieten.


----------



## Holger78 (21. Dezember 2007)

naja, zur Weihnachtszeit.... Wie wärs alternativ mit "es ist ein Ros entsprungen" auf altgriechisch?


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2007)

Nabend,

knappe 80mb Aachener Wald für euch...am besten "Rechtsklick" und speichern unter. Ich übe noch, aber so schlecht isser nicht 

Frohes Fest!
Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> knappe 80mb Aachener Wald für euch...am besten "Rechtsklick" und speichern unter. Ich übe noch, aber so schlecht isser nicht
> 
> ...



Verdammt nett - meinen Respekt!
Dankeschön!!

Ebenfalls besinnliche Tage
Holger


----------



## Facom (22. Dezember 2007)

Also ne Runde auf der Toblerone (oder Kalkberge und ähnliches) würde ich gerne mal mit euch fahren, nur tourentauglich ist mein 20kg DH Rad nicht wirklich  

@wheeler: dein letztes Album meinte ich 

@rpo35: finde ich schon heftig verwackelt die aufnahmen, konnte ich mir nicht bis zum schluss angucken ;( evtl. die cam besser befestigen, vlt. irgendwie am rahmen ?!


----------



## Holger78 (22. Dezember 2007)

Facom schrieb:


> @rpo35: finde ich schon heftig verwackelt die aufnahmen, konnte ich mir nicht bis zum schluss angucken ;( evtl. die cam besser befestigen, vlt. irgendwie am rahmen ?!




mach's besser  
Auch Dir n frohes Fest!!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2007)

@Facom: Hier war sie am Lenker und eins ist klar...an den Helm gehört sie. Ordentlich fixiert und ausgerichte...dann sehen wir weiter...

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Facom (22. Dezember 2007)

Holger78 schrieb:


> mach's besser
> Auch Dir n frohes Fest!!



Ein bisl Kritik wird doch noch erlaubt sein 



rpo35 schrieb:


> @Facom: Hier war sie am Lenker und eins ist klar...an den Helm gehört sie.



Stimmt, das ist wohl das Optimum..

Natürlich wünsche auch ich euch allen fröhliche Weihnachten!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Dezember 2007)

Die Rodeomucke paßt zu der Rüttelei allerdings sehr gut 
So, auch von mir allen ein frohes Fest!! Bin bis Dienstag Abend futsch 

Ralph


----------



## bobcat (23. Dezember 2007)

Den heutigen Termin habe ich mal rausgenommen...sowas macht nur mehreren Spass. 
Also werde ich eine normale Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Dezember 2007)

Hab heute meine Mirage bekommen und werde natürlich heute abend ne kleine Runde drehen. Wie wäre es mit Donnerstag oder Freitag an der Cross-Strecke?


----------



## bobcat (23. Dezember 2007)

Crossstrecke und Kalkberge...
da warten wir besser bis Holger    aus dem Urlaub zurück ist.
Wie gesagt ich denke einer größere Grupppe ist lustiger.
Wenn Donnerstag das Wetter passt könnte man ja auch so eine Runde drehen.
Vielleicht auch mal mit Licht in den Abend rein.


----------



## uerland (23. Dezember 2007)

Dann ergreife ich auch noch die Möglichkeit und lasse euch zu Weihnachten an einem besinnlichen Video teilhaben. Es kann natürlich Schnitt- und Musik-technisch keinesfalls mit Ralphs mithalten, aber das soll die Freude die ich euch damit machen will nicht trüben .

http://uerland.com/stuff/mtb.mov [ca. 20mb]

Ist allerdings auch schon 1,5 Jahr alt und ich hab auch noch nen paar andere Aufnahmen, aber bin einfach nicht dazu gekommen Zeit in eine ordentliche Aufarbeitung zu investieren. 

Dann mal allen noch ein Frohes Fest


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2007)

uerland schrieb:


> Dann ergreife ich auch noch die Möglichkeit und lasse euch zu Weihnachten an einem besinnlichen Video teilhaben.


Schade, kann ich nicht abspielen. Entweder ist die Datei beschädigt, oder mir fehlt der richtige Codec (bzw. neueste Quicktime-Version? Hab Version 7).


----------



## Free_Rider (23. Dezember 2007)

Hi uerland. Nich schlecht aba ich finde es zu lange und mit nur der einen perspektive zu langweilig  am besten das ende lassen den rest auschneiden und noch mehr solcher dinga drehen.  Wo seit ihr da gefahren?


----------



## uerland (23. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Schade, kann ich nicht abspielen. Entweder ist die Datei beschädigt, oder mir fehlt der richtige Codec (bzw. neueste Quicktime-Version? Hab Version 7).



Hmm komisch......hatte die Datei zwischendurch nochmal neu hochgeladen, vielleicht hastes in der Zeit versucht.



Free_Rider schrieb:


> Hi uerland. Nich schlecht aba ich finde es zu lange und mit nur der einen perspektive zu langweilig  am besten das ende lassen den rest auschneiden und noch mehr solcher dinga drehen.  Wo seit ihr da gefahren?



Jau is schon richtig. Wie gesagt, ist mir nur grade wieder eingefallen als ich Ralphs Video gesehen hab. Habe noch Aufnahmen wo die Kamera am Helm war und nach vorne raus am Unterrohr. Hoffe dass ich Anfang nächsten Jahres dann nochmal dazu komme nen paar Schnipsel davon zu zeigen .

Wo der Trail auf dem Video is, kann man schwer erklären. Aber wenn du mal mit nen paar von den Leuten hier aus dem Thread fährst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit ziemlich groß, dass du da vorbeikommst  .


----------



## Free_Rider (23. Dezember 2007)

Also is der Trail im Aachenerwald?? 
Weil da fahre ich sehr selten eher gar nich.
Ich mach ja nich so die touren. Bin meißt in Herzogenrath einschließlich Umkreis unterwegs.


----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2007)

uerland schrieb:


> Hmm komisch......hatte die Datei zwischendurch nochmal neu hochgeladen, vielleicht hastes in der Zeit versucht.


Ja, wahrscheinlich. Da war sie nämlich nach dem Download nur 11MB groß. Jetzt läuft's.
Ich find die Perspektive echt nett! Welche Kamera hast du denn dafür benutzt?

Der Trail kam mir jetzt nicht bekannt vor, obwhohl ich inzwischen doch ein paar Mal in Aachen war. Aber vielleicht liegt's an der ungewohnten Perspektive?


----------



## uerland (23. Dezember 2007)

PacMan schrieb:


> Welche Kamera hast du denn dafür benutzt?


Das ist ne absolute Low-Cost-Lösung. Hab mir vor ca. 2 Jahren bei eBay nen günstiges Kamera-Modul besorgt und dazu noch ein Mustek PVR A1 Aufnahmegerät. Die Qualität ist damit ziemlich begrenzt, aber dafür hat das Ganze auch nur ca. 80 EUR gekostet und ist sehr handlich.



PacMan schrieb:


> Der Trail kam mir jetzt nicht bekannt vor, obwhohl ich inzwischen doch ein paar Mal in Aachen war. Aber vielleicht liegt's an der ungewohnten Perspektive?


Das ist der Bahntrail. Falls du den echt noch nicht kennst, bestände da Nachholbedarf .


----------



## PacMan (23. Dezember 2007)

uerland schrieb:


> Das ist der Bahntrail. Falls du den echt noch nicht kennst, bestände da Nachholbedarf .


Doch den kenne ich!  Ich sag ja: die Perspektive...


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2007)

Tach zusammen,

hab' hier noch 'nen kleinen Nachtrag vom 22zigsten und da wir den Lutz hier ja momentan eher selten sehen, noch mal mit ein paar Bildern.
Dank der Anwesenheit von Stephan alias FilledBratze wurde es entsprechend kurzweilig - 2 Bodenproben  und ein abgerissenes Schaltauge 


 


Den Manual hat der Lutz auch im Amiland nicht verlernt:






Den Rest der Bilder findet ihr hier und in den nächsten Tagen werde ich mich mal ein bisschen mit meiner Heimseite befassen. Dann gibts noch ein paar sommerliche Nachträge zum Aufwärmen 

Ralph


----------



## Nichtslutz (26. Dezember 2007)

....Wheely, Ralph.... 

Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten, falls es noch hilft....


----------



## rpo35 (26. Dezember 2007)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> ....Wheely, Ralph....
> 
> Viele Grüße und frohe Weihnachten, falls es noch hilft....


Du Sack, haste getreten?  Bis die Tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (30. Dezember 2007)

Tach!
War heut für 1.5 Stündchen ne bergab-fahr/bergauf-schieb Session in der Nähe der Waldschenke machen (nein-nicht auf der Toblerone).
Werd morgen gegen 13.00/14.00h wieder so ne kleine Technik- und Spaßeinheit einschieben (dann eher 2h).
Wer Lust hat idealerweise morgen bis 11h noch posten, dann schreib ich noch ne genaue Uhrzeit.
In jedem Fall allen schon einen guten Rutsch!!! 
Holger


----------



## rpo35 (31. Dezember 2007)

Nabend,

na Holger, alles ganz geblieben heute? 
Allen Öchern einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ralph


----------



## Holger78 (31. Dezember 2007)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Nabend,
> 
> na Holger, alles ganz geblieben heute?
> Allen Öchern einen guten Rutsch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ...



Bin unversehrt geblieben - nur mein Innenlager hat sich heut verabschiedet...  
Naja, hat ja schon n paar Jahre aufm Buckel  
Viel Spaß heut abend - und nochmals:
ALLEN EINEN GUTEN RUTSCH!!!!!!!!!!!!
(Liest aber niemand mehr, gell!? Alle Biker sind schon blau, dideldum dideldam...  )

See you next year guys!!!  
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (1. Januar 2008)

Allen hier ein gutes neues Jahr.
Die 2-wöchige F-Phase (Feiern,Fressen,Faulenzen) neigt sich dem Ende, ab morgen wird wieder gearbeitet und geradelt. Wie sieht es diese Woche abends aus? Ich bin mit frischem Licht ausgestattet...


----------



## rpo35 (1. Januar 2008)

^An deiner F-Phase stimmt etwas nicht


----------



## Wüstenhund (1. Januar 2008)

Moinsen,

wünsche Euch allen ein gutes Neues Jahr 2008, viel Gesundheit, Zufriedenheit und Erfolg!

Der Wüstenhund


----------



## bobcat (2. Januar 2008)

Wünsche allen ein frohes Neues und wenig Stürze auf vielen Trails  

@ Wheeler  : wenn meine Erkältung besser wird vielleicht am Freitag ?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. Januar 2008)

@ralph
Die Phase ist doch immer aktuell

@thomas
gerne, muss wohl bis 16:00 Uhr arbeiten. Sonst Samstag oder Sonntag.


----------



## PacMan (2. Januar 2008)

*edit*: erst lesen, dann posten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (2. Januar 2008)

@ Mirko : Samstag ist wieder Regen angesagt...
Ich schau morgen Abend mal was die Erkältung sagt... wegen Freitag Abend


----------



## rpo35 (2. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> *edit*: erst lesen, dann posten...


Ich kenne 2 die jetzt wissen wollen was du geschrieben hast


----------



## PacMan (2. Januar 2008)




----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Januar 2008)

Da in Aachen die allgemeine Krankheitswelle ausgebrochen zu sein scheint fahre ich Samstag noch mal in der Heimat: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5671
Wer wieder einigermaßen fit ist kann sich ja gerne anschliessen.

Wenn nächste Woche wieder ein Nightbiken ansteht bitte kurz posten.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


>


Wenn du nicht brav bist, kauf' ich mir für Samstag noch Cola


----------



## justfake (4. Januar 2008)

@wheeler
da ist mir die anreise etwas weit und tüddelig. 
vllt. will ja morgen doch noch jemand in aachen bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mcmarki (4. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wenn du nicht brav bist, kauf' ich mir für Samstag noch Cola




und ich kauf Dir dann einen billigen Fusel dazu


----------



## rpo35 (4. Januar 2008)

mcmarki schrieb:


> und ich kauf Dir dann einen billigen Fusel dazu


Die arme Cola


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Januar 2008)

Hat jemand nächste Woche Lust auf Eifel? http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5683
Ich bin dabei und fahre wahrscheinlich am Eschweiler Bahnhof vorbei (mit Auto und Träger)


----------



## Deleted 36013 (7. Januar 2008)

nächsten Sonntag ist auch die traditionelle Gulpener Tocht.

Ich fahre leider Freitag in Ski-Urlaub, sodass ich dieses Jahr leider nicht dabei sein kann.
Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ich nach 4 Monaten bike-freier Zeit ordentlich zu kämpfen hätte.


----------



## rpo35 (7. Januar 2008)

tobbi KLEIN schrieb:


> ...leider...


----------



## kmp (11. Januar 2008)

nabend!
bin seit 3 Monaten in Aachen und hab jetzt zum neuen Jahr mein Fully mit hergebracht. 
Geht jemand morgen oder Sonntag in/um Aachen ne Runde biken? Würd mich gern irgendwo anschließen, konditionell bin ich halbwegs in Form, allerdings fahr ich erst seit nem halben Jahr und konnte bislang noch nicht sooo viel fahren (ca 180km). Bin aber auch schon 25km Touren gefahren insofern kann ich schon was ab.
Hier paar Bilder von dem was ich bis jetzt mit nem Kumpel gefahren bin:
http://rip.mine.nu/bike/

Mfg Kai


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. Januar 2008)

Hallo Kai,

du kannst ja morgen mit in die Eifel kommen. Holger fährt ab Aachen, ich treffe ihn in Rötgen. Hier der Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5683

Nächste Woche wieder in Aachen.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## rpo35 (11. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ...Holger fährt ab Aachen...


Sag bloß mit dem Bike?  
Mirco: Du solltest nochmal genauer lesen was Kai geschrieben hat bevor du ihn zu so einer Tour überredest  

Ralph


----------



## kmp (12. Januar 2008)

nabend,

prinzipiell klingt die Tour morgen nicht schlecht, allerdings ist mir so eine Tour doch zu kurzfristig und dafür fehlt mir noch bissl Ausrüstung und ich weiß nicht wie ich so eine Tour vom Schwierigkeitsgrad her einschätzen soll, deswegen würd ich gern erstmal so just for fun mit paar Leuten hier aus der Gegend fahren damit ich weiß wo ich Leistungstechnisch stehe usw. (bin bis jetzt immer mit nem Kumpel zusammen gefahren, der mit mir angefangen hat zu biken)

Mir fehlts auch noch bissl an Material alla Bike-Rucksack, Multitool etc, war bislang nicht nötig, Kumpel hatte immer alles dabei...naja bin ich aber dabei mir zu besorgen.

Weiß jemand wo ich in Aachen nen Vaude Bike-Alpin 30+5 Air bekomme? BOC, Eurobike, Sport-Gruber (Kockerellstraße) und Velo hab ich schon durch, Velo könnts wohl bestellen der Rest nicht, bike-components führt kein Vaude.

Wie ist das Terrain hier eigentlich? Wie auf den Bildern zu sehen ist es bei uns seeeehr steinig mit viel Wurzeln und Laub usw also eher weniger schlammig. Was für Reifen bevorzugt ihr hier? Uns hats jetzt schon 3 von 4 Nobbys (Erstausrüstung am Bike) gefetzt, 2 mit Seitenschlitzern (wurden auf Kulanz getauscht) und einer mit Stollenabrissen(wird noch eingeschickt). Ich denk das lag zum einen am fehlenden SnakeSkin zum anderen an unsern steinigen Wegen, ist das hier auch so schlimm oder hält nen Nobby hier länger als 250km??


Kurz nochmal zu mir, ich bin 20, studier seit dem WS Maschinenbau an der RWTH und wohne nähe Rothe Erde Bahnhof. Fahr wie gesagt seit einem halben Jahr MTB. Bislang bin ich bei uns hauptsächlich Trails in ca 15-25km Touren zusammengepackt gefahren. Ich komme bei uns jeden Berg hoch, wenn auch langsam, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei unseren Touren immer so bei 13-13,5km/h was aber denk ich an langen Anstiegen mit so 5-7km/h lag. Gesamt bin ich leider erst 180km gefahren, da das Bike bei mir zu Hause stand und ich nur alle 2-3 Wochen zu Hause war.


Na denn freu ich mich drauf hier mein Runden zu drehen^^

Mfg, Kai


----------



## justfake (12. Januar 2008)

hallo kai,
den rucksack habe ich ohne weiteres bei google.de gefunden. da kommen einige ergebnisse bei preisroboter usw.

willst du unbedingt den rucksack? ich suche auch einen rucksack in der kategorie und habe mich bisher für den deuter trans alpine 30 entschieden

http://www.kauflux.de/?id=FROOGLE&_artnr=6462726


zu deinen reifen:
ich weiß, dass viele den NN fahren;allerdings meist mit snakeskin. ich habe vorne den big betty und hinten den NN 2.25 snakeskin. bisher ist mir keiner von beiden kaputt gegangen und ich habe sehr guten grip.

außer hier könntest du auch beim unibiken mitfahren. 
mehr dazu findest du unter www.mtb-news.de

mit 25km sollte man hier bei einer tour schon rechnen. wenn nicht mit den leuten aus dem forum unterwegs bin fahren wir meist einen schnitt von ca.15 auf 30km und 600hm.
sonntag werden wir wahrscheinlich wieder ein ründchend rehen.
und solange du dir was zu trinken und zu essen mitnehmen kannst, solltest du auch erstmal so klarkommen, da die meisten das nötigste dabei haben!

wenn du willst sage ich wegen sonntag nochmal bescheid. da wirds auch nicht allzuschnell, da wahrscheinlich jemand mitkommt, der erst einmal gefahren ist. von daher solltest du da auch mitkommen.

gruß
stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (12. Januar 2008)

kmp schrieb:


> ...Fahr wie gesagt seit einem halben Jahr MTB. Bislang bin ich bei uns hauptsächlich Trails in ca 15-25km Touren zusammengepackt gefahren. Ich komme bei uns jeden Berg hoch, wenn auch langsam, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit lag bei unseren Touren immer so bei 13-13,5km/h was aber denk ich an langen Anstiegen mit so 5-7km/h lag...


Bevor du dich für eine dieser Eifelrunden anmeldest, solltest du hier in/um Aachen bei den Locals erstmal ein wenig schnuppern. Mirco sollte eigentlich wissen, dass man dafür schon ziemlich fit sein muß.
Der Aachener Wald ist allerdings auch ein Gebiet, welches gerne mal unterschätzt wird. Hier kommen auf 40km mal ganz schnell ca. 1000hm zusammen.
Die Idee von justfake bzgl. Unibiken ist bisher der beste Tipp  

Ralph


----------



## kmp (12. Januar 2008)

jop unibiken hab ich ganz vergessen, werd ich mir mal anschaun, fährt da einer von hier mit?

@rpo35 
ist mir schon klar, dass das wahrscheinlich nicht ohne ist, deswegen hab ich ja auch geschrieben, dass ich erstmal so mit paar Leuten von hier fahren will bevor ich bei soner Tour mitfahr und als Bremse diene. 
Allerdings zu meiner Verteidigung, bei uns sind wir auch schon gut Höhenmeter gefahren da gings halt entweder hoch oder runter aber nie eben und die Steigungen sind auch net ohne und die höchsten Erhebungen liegen bei 300-400hm und wenn man dann in einer Tour da 2-3mal hoch und wieder runter fährt kommt auch was zusammen^^


@justfake 
angebot klingt interessant, wann und wo trefft ihr euch? ich hab keinerlei Beleuchtung am Bike (war auch bis jetzt nicht notwendig) wie lang wollt ihr fahren? Strecke?

mit dem Bikerucksack, hatte halt gehofft den irgendwo direkt zu bekommen ohne groß warten zu müssen, ansonsten muss ich halt doch online bestellen...und auf das Modell hab ich mich schon festgelegt der gefällt mir besser als der Deuter.

mfg Kai


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß schon, wie gnadenlos die Eifel sein kann, aber heute war ja eine gemütliche Tour angekündigt. Da ich auch nicht fit bin zur Zeit hab ich noch vorher nachgefragt.
Es war wirklich ein schönes ruhiges Tempo, exakte Einhaltung der Zeit und km und wieder eine sehr schöne Runde, danke an Anne und Manni, bis zur nächsten Tour.
Die Bilder sind gleich online unter http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb

Nächstes Wochenende mit Holger in Aachen: Eisenbahntrail, Grenzweg und Sprunghügel. Hoffe, du bist dann auch dabei Stefan.

Fährt einer nächste Woche abends (außer Mittwoch)?

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## blackseal (12. Januar 2008)

Hey Mirco, schöne BIlder. Ein bischen ärgere ich mich jetzt doch nicht mitgefahren zu sein. Wann steht denn die nächste Tour da an ? Nächste Woche bin ich bestimmt wieder keim - und antibiotikafrei.


----------



## nudelholz (12. Januar 2008)

sieht ja echt klasse aus da. Nächstes mal bin ich dann auch mit von der partie.


----------



## justfake (12. Januar 2008)

hallo kai,
wir fahren morgen ne tour. werden gegen halb eins an der waldschenke sein.
wenn du lust hast, dann melde dich. können dann auch einen anderen treffpunkt per pn ausmachen, falls du nicht weiß wo das ist (hbf würde sich auch anbieten).
wird wahrscheinlich auf ca. 30km und 2,5std hinauslaufen. allerdings sind zwei dabei, die eh nicht allzu fit sind und von daher solltest du da auch vom tempo gut mitkommen


----------



## kmp (12. Januar 2008)

@justfake
hab dir ne PN geschickt, würde gerne mitfahren


hab mir jetzt heut noch Pumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Flicken und Trinkflasche besorgt, Rucksack kommt dann noch.


die Bilder von der Tour heute sehen klasse aus, bin dann das nächste Mal bestimmt auch dabei!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. Januar 2008)

Ich nehm euch alle beim Wort. Die Eifel-Guide Touren find ich klasse, alles neue Wege und eine tolle Führung. Einfach auf die Einträge von eifelwoman im LMB gucken. Eventuell kommt im Februar schon die nächste Firebike-Tour, sonst Anfang März.

Jetzt hab ich endlich ne Lampe und keiner geht Nightbiken in Aachen? Kann doch nciht sein...


----------



## blackseal (12. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich endlich ne Lampe und keiner geht Nightbiken in Aachen? Kann doch nciht sein...



...seit ich neulich neben jemand gefahren bin der diese neue sigma mit sagenhafter leuchtweite und grell weißem licht hatte trau ich mich mit der mirage nicht mehr auf die strasse. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Januar 2008)

darum will ich ja auch nicht auf die Strasse


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> ...Jetzt hab ich endlich ne Lampe und keiner geht Nightbiken in Aachen? Kann doch nciht sein...


Evtl. drehen wir heute Abend gegen 18:30 noch 'ne Runde und für die Woche ist erstmal der Dienstag und Donnerstag geplant.

Ralph


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Januar 2008)

Heute hab ich Familienfeier, Dienstag oder Donnerstag gerne, hab aber leider erst ab ca. 18:00 Uhr ein Auto. Montags und Freitags geht´s früher. Wie lange fahrt ihr so, ich hab noch nicht getestet, wie lange der Akku hält. Zur Not hab ich noch ne billige LED-Lampe die mich langsam zurück führen kann. Wenns mir Spaß macht, bau ich mir noch ne vernüfntige Lampe.

Ich hab für nächsten Sonntag was eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5711

_If Bayu is back in Aachen, you´re welcome next Sonday at 13:00. Same meeting point as last time._


----------



## schritschwitzer (13. Januar 2008)

Servus, geniales Streckenprofil, wir sind im Mai diesen Jahres ebenso auf Corse und suchen noch schöne Touren im Süden..auf diveresen Pages lassen sich bereits ein paar Sachen saugen aber so richtig zufrieden bin ich noch nicht.
Gib doch mal noch Tipps zu Karten, Touren etc..
Besetn Dank Gruß schrittschwitzer


----------



## schritschwitzer (13. Januar 2008)

wp_ac schrieb:


> Statt einer Postkarte ..
> 
> Schöne Größe aus dem heißen Korsika !!  Hier gibts kaum digitale Infrastruktur, dafür aber jede Menge tolle Landschaft, Höhenmeter satt und abends Après-Bike am Pool und am Strand - für alle, dies wollen. Heute:
> 
> ...



Hast du das noch etwas genauer auf einer Karte oder so ähnlich die Strecke sieht fantastisch aus

Gruß Schrittschwitzer


----------



## rpo35 (13. Januar 2008)

^...Ähm...hast aber gesehen, dass er Ende Oktober zuletzt online war !?

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (13. Januar 2008)

Mit etwas Verzögerung:

Tour am Samstag mit Mirko, Anne, Manni & Co war gelungen. A bisserl wenig Trails, dafür schöne 'Winter'landschaft und perfekte Organisation (Zeit, Bikewash).  
Wie Mirko bereits angekündigt hat, kommenden Sonntag wieder in heimischen Gefilden mit 'n paar Schmankerln (zumindest für mich  ).
Hat jemand Lust kommenden Samstag nen Nachmittag auf der Toblerone zu verbringen oder vielleicht sogar nach Maasmechelen (Filthy Trails) zu fahren (mit dem Auto versteht sich)?! Einen Platz im Auto für Fahrer und Bike könnte ich anbieten....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## bayu (15. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich Familienfeier, Dienstag oder Donnerstag gerne, hab aber leider erst ab ca. 18:00 Uhr ein Auto. Montags und Freitags geht´s früher. Wie lange fahrt ihr so, ich hab noch nicht getestet, wie lange der Akku hält. Zur Not hab ich noch ne billige LED-Lampe die mich langsam zurück führen kann. Wenns mir Spaß macht, bau ich mir noch ne vernüfntige Lampe.
> 
> Ich hab für nächsten Sonntag was eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5711
> 
> _If Bayu is back in Aachen, you´re welcome next Sonday at 13:00. Same meeting point as last time._



Thank you Mirco for the invitation. Ich fahre mit...


----------



## phi-lip (19. Januar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Lust kommenden Samstag nen Nachmittag auf der Toblerone zu verbringen oder vielleicht sogar nach Maasmechelen (Filthy Trails) zu fahren (mit dem Auto versteht sich)?! Einen Platz im Auto für Fahrer und Bike könnte ich anbieten....
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Hi Holger,
wie sieht's aus? Bist du heute an der Toblerone? Ich hab grade Lust auf ein bisschen Blödsinn machen im Wald ;-).

Gruß,
Philip

EDIT: *Arghs* jetzt ist mir doch noch etwas dazwischen gekommen. Na gut, dann komme ich einfach morgen mit. Vielleicht kommen wir dann ja auch noch an der Toblerone vorbei...


----------



## Holger78 (19. Januar 2008)

Hey Philip, 
hab heut mal lang gepennt  (hab nicht mehr mit ner Antwort gerechnet) - wir sehen uns morgen!!


----------



## stefan_ue (22. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hat heute Abend jemand ab 19h Lust auf eine Tour durch den Aachener Wald?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Wüstenhund (22. Januar 2008)

Lust schon. Nur keine Lampe...  Ich geh ins F-Studio...


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Januar 2008)

Mal ne Frage, wollte nicht extra en neues Topic erstellen.
Wo findet man in Aachen en guten Anlieger, außer Toblerone fällt mir nichts ein.
Also wenn ihr einen kennt, schreibt mir mal bitte.

Für Rucksäcke würd ich nach Intersport oder  TransGolbe gehen, aber den Rucksack den du haben willst ham se auf der Seite nicht.


----------



## Holger78 (22. Januar 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage, wollte nicht extra en neues Topic erstellen.
> Wo findet man in Aachen en guten Anlieger, außer Toblerone fällt mir nichts ein.
> Also wenn ihr einen kennt, schreibt mir mal bitte.



Wenn's nicht im Wald sein muß - würd' ich zur Dirt-Strecke an der Hörn fahren. Die Anlieger sind definitv gut! Frag vielleicht vorher bei denen im Forum nach ob es ok ist dort mit 'schwerer Bereifung' aufzutauchen....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Januar 2008)

Joa, danke auf die Idee hätt ich auch schon früher kommen können. guckst du hier
Kennt ihr auch welche im Wald?


----------



## Holger78 (22. Januar 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Joa, danke auf die Idee hätt ich auch schon früher kommen können. guckst du hier
> Kennt ihr auch welche im Wald?



Da muß ich passen. Bau mal Einen und schreib mir anschließend wo der is!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (22. Januar 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wo findet man in Aachen en guten Anlieger, außer Toblerone fällt mir nichts ein.



Etwa zwischen Reinartzkehl und Hasselholz gibt es welche. Such einfach nach diesem Wegabschnitt:  

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4217596&postcount=7

Da wo der Biker herkommt und da wo er hinfährt sind Anlieger.


----------



## Holger78 (22. Januar 2008)

uerland schrieb:


> Etwa zwischen Reinartzkehl und Hasselholz gibt es welche. Such einfach nach diesem Wegabschnitt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4217596&postcount=7
> 
> Da wo der Biker herkommt und da wo er hinfährt sind Anlieger.



Das is doch die Toblerone - oder lieg ich da falsch?!


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Das is doch die Toblerone - oder lieg ich da falsch?!


Nein Holger. Wie uerland schon schrieb - es ist recht nah am Hasselholz (Hanbruch/Kronenberg).


----------



## rpo35 (22. Januar 2008)

Klick...etwa 1cm links neben dem Abzweig "Alter Landgraben"-"Friedrichweg" kommt er runter. Der Langraben selbst ist dann übrigens auch noch ganz lustig


----------



## uerland (22. Januar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Klick...etwa 1cm links neben dem Abzweig "Alter Landgraben"-"Friedrichweg" kommt er runter



Hmm wenn wir schon so genau sind, würd ich eher mal sagen, dass der ca. 2 cm unter der grünen Markierung über den dort nicht eingezeichneten Weg fliegt. 

Gruß
Henning


----------



## Holger78 (23. Januar 2008)

ich hab wieder nen neuen Spielplatz  Dankeschön!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Januar 2008)

Bietet sich jemand fürs nächste Wochenende als Guide im Wurmtal-Kalk-Kohleberge an? Ansonsten nehm ich die Laufenburg ins Auge.


----------



## justfake (23. Januar 2008)

habe zwar keine ahnung wo die beiden spots sind, aber wenn ihr das für samstag plant, komme ich mit. sonntag kann ich auf keinen fall


----------



## Holger78 (23. Januar 2008)

vielleicht hat ja Bobcat diesen Samstag Lust und Zeit auf die Aktion Wurmtal? Laufenburg sagt mir gar nix - wie siehts denn dort aus?
Samstag (ab 13.30-14.00h) käm mir ebenfalls entgegen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (23. Januar 2008)

uerland schrieb:


> Hmm wenn wir schon so genau sind, würd ich eher mal sagen, dass der ca. 2 cm unter der grünen Markierung über den dort nicht eingezeichneten Weg fliegt.
> 
> Gruß
> Henning


Stimmt, ich hab' den Weg, den man nicht sehen kann übersehen  Der geht am Waldrand entlang...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Januar 2008)

Samstag ist geritzt. Die Laufenburg liegt bei Langerwehe und da gibt´s einige nette Trails und Abfahrten. Startpunkt wäre dann bei mir.


----------



## justfake (23. Januar 2008)

ich könnte um 11:23 am talbahnhof sein und dann von da aus zu dir kommen.
vllt. kommt ben ja auch mit.

dann könnten wir also als runden start 12 uhr sagen.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Januar 2008)

OK, dann machen wir doch Samstag die Laufenburg und verschieben das Wurmtal. Ich leg dann mal ne schöne Runde zurecht. 2,5 bis 3 Stunden?


----------



## bayu (23. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Heute hab ich Familienfeier, Dienstag oder Donnerstag gerne, hab aber leider erst ab ca. 18:00 Uhr ein Auto. Montags und Freitags geht´s früher. Wie lange fahrt ihr so, ich hab noch nicht getestet, wie lange der Akku hält. Zur Not hab ich noch ne billige LED-Lampe die mich langsam zurück führen kann. Wenns mir Spaß macht, bau ich mir noch ne vernüfntige Lampe.
> 
> Ich hab für nächsten Sonntag was eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5711
> 
> _If Bayu is back in Aachen, you´re welcome next Sonday at 13:00. Same meeting point as last time._



Hi Guys,

here are some pictures from last Sunday.

Gruß,


----------



## justfake (23. Januar 2008)

@wheeler
hört sich gut an. mir ist egal wie lange es dauert  du machst das schon und ich fahr dann einfach hinterher 

@bayu
thx for the photos!
will we see us saturday? i will take the train at 11:02am from aachen hbf to eschweiler. from there it's a 10 minute ride to mirco.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Januar 2008)

OK, Termin ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5747

@Bayu: Thx fpr the pictures. Next Saturday we meet in Stolberg und ride around the Laufenburg (ca. 2,5 hours).


----------



## Holger78 (23. Januar 2008)

mmh... - zwölf schaff ich auf keinen Fall. Wär ne Stunde später noch ok für Euch?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## justfake (23. Januar 2008)

für mich schon


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Januar 2008)

unser Langschläfer....
dann treib dich nicht immer bis 8 Uhr morgens mit irgendwelchen Frauen rum.

ne, ist OK für mich, soll ich´s offiziell ändern?


----------



## justfake (23. Januar 2008)

jo, mach das.
der link von oben geht eh nicht


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Januar 2008)

Jetzt geht er...


----------



## Holger78 (23. Januar 2008)

jaja...  
Prima dann!


----------



## bobcat (23. Januar 2008)

@ Holger  
Kalkberge besser wenn es länger trocken war...ist sonst wie fahren auf Schmierseife.


----------



## Holger78 (23. Januar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> @ Holger
> Kalkberge besser wenn es länger trocken war...ist sonst wie fahren auf Schmierseife.



ok - ich komm drauf zurück. Samstag mit dabei?


----------



## bayu (23. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> OK, Termin ist hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5747
> 
> @Bayu: Thx fpr the pictures. Next Saturday we meet in Stolberg und ride around the Laufenburg (ca. 2,5 hours).



O.k, absolutely.... the weather should be good on Saturday, I saw the forecast just now.

@justfake
I go with you by train. We see us then on Saturday before 11 at aachen hbf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## justfake (24. Januar 2008)

the train is at 12:02pm aachen hbf. lets meet 11:55am in front of McDonalds in the hall.
the starting time for the tour was changed and is now 13:00. so we are in eschweiler at 12:23 and have enough time to get to mirco.

falls sonst noch wer lust könnt ihr euch gerne anschließen.


----------



## bayu (24. Januar 2008)

justfake schrieb:


> the train is at 12:02pm aachen hbf. lets meet 11:55am in front of McDonalds in the hall.
> the starting time for the tour was changed and is now 13:00. so we are in eschweiler at 12:23 and have enough time to get to mirco.
> 
> falls sonst noch wer lust könnt ihr euch gerne anschließen.



o.k, then i can sleep longer


----------



## rpo35 (24. Januar 2008)

justfake schrieb:


> ...i will take the train at 11:02am from aachen hbf to eschweiler. from there it's a 10 minute ride to mirco.


I can't believe that. Mircos home is not far away from Russia  But with 30 min. you should have enough buffer.

Ralph


----------



## bobcat (24. Januar 2008)

Wie schaut denn das aus mit der Samstag Tour...
wird das so wieder so eine Schlammschlacht oder
wie ist das Terrain dort?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (24. Januar 2008)

Ich war erst 2 mal in der Gegend, hab dort aber viele schöne Trails gesehen. Die, die ich vor 3 Wochen gefahren bin waren nicht schlammig, aber versprechen kann ich gar nichts. An der Laufenburg sollen guten Abfahrten sein, die wollte ich suchen. Hab also keine Ahnung wie dreckig es wird.


----------



## Holger78 (24. Januar 2008)

wennse schnell genug bergab fährst, kriegt nur der Hintermann den Schlamm ab (oder?)


----------



## stefan_ue (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo,

hat heute Abend jemand Zeit&Lust auf eine Tour durch den Aachener Wald?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## rpo35 (25. Januar 2008)

stefan_ue schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> hat heute Abend jemand Zeit&Lust auf eine Tour durch den Aachener Wald?
> 
> ...


Warum trägst du nicht einfach einen Termin im LMB ein und postest den Link hier?
Ich hab' heute keine Zeit!

Ralph


----------



## stefan_ue (25. Januar 2008)

Moien Ralph,

bei mir entscheidet es sich meist recht kurzfristig, ob ich abends Zeit habe. Daher mache ich das lieber im Forum  Aber eigentlich hast Du Recht.

Wenn heute jemand ab 19h00 möchte: Laut aufrufen 

Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nator (26. Januar 2008)

Moin,
ist jemand heute an der Toblerone? Oder ist das nur eine Matschschlacht? Hätte mal wieder Lust da ein wenig zu fahren...


----------



## maxxmaxx (26. Januar 2008)

Also ich wollt im Wald was rumfahren nicht nur Toblerone, weil ich befürchte, dass das ne Schlammschlacht ist, weiß es aber net, also wenn einer Lust auf ne lockere Tour hat meldet euch, vor 14:30 wenns geht.
Gruß MuX


----------



## Facom (26. Januar 2008)

Ich werde gleich mal zur Toblerone hochfahren.. Denke aber kaum dass es da schon trocken ist


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Januar 2008)

Bilder sind online / Pics are online
http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys


----------



## bayu (27. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Bilder sind online / Pics are online
> http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys



and some others :
http://picasaweb.google.de/priyantoro/BikeTourOn260108


----------



## blackseal (27. Januar 2008)

bayu schrieb:


> and some others :
> http://picasaweb.google.de/priyantoro/BikeTourOn260108



...meine auch: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/1839


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (27. Januar 2008)

Danke für die Fotos!!


----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2008)

hallo zusammen ich fahr auf der toblerone .. noch einer hier ???


...der mit dem bergamont team dh 07


----------



## PacMan (27. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich fahr auf der toblerone .. noch einer hier ???


Jetzt gerade im Moment? Wow, wie kannst du dann gleichzeitig etwas im Forum posten?  Genial, diese moderne Technik!  
Oder war deine Aussage mehr in Richtung "ich fahre *gelegentlich* auf der Toblerone" zu verstehen? Dann kann antworten: Ja, ich auch!

...Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden habe, was du sagen/fragen wolltest...


----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2008)

ääähmmm hab grad gesehen das das thema 59 seiten hat und ich mir iwie nur die letzte durchgelesen hab  ... ja alsooo ich fahr eig jeden 2. tag ... =)

aber is kaum einer da ... woo seit ihr leute ??? ... okey gestern waren nen paar da =) 

was haltet ihr von nem kleinem race ?? ^^ könnt man ja vllt was organisieren !!


----------



## Holger78 (27. Januar 2008)

PacMan schrieb:


> Jetzt gerade im Moment? Wow, wie kannst du dann gleichzeitig etwas im Forum posten?  Genial, diese moderne Technik!
> Oder war deine Aussage mehr in Richtung "ich fahre *gelegentlich* auf der Toblerone" zu verstehen? Dann kann antworten: Ja, ich auch!
> 
> ...Trotzdem habe ich das Gefühl, dass ich irgendwie nicht ganz verstanden habe, was du sagen/fragen wolltest...


----------



## Holger78 (27. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ääähmmm hab grad gesehen das das thema 59 seiten hat und ich mir iwie nur die letzte durchgelesen hab  ... ja alsooo ich fahr eig jeden 2. tag ... =)
> 
> aber is kaum einer da ... woo seit ihr leute ??? ... okey gestern waren nen paar da =)
> 
> was haltet ihr von nem kleinem race ?? ^^ könnt man ja vllt was organisieren !!



war heut der 1. Tag? War gerad auf der Toblerone  - hab Dich nich gesehen....

Hab heut zwei Jungs vor mir gehabt - schien so als könnten die das. Bin hierdurch motiviert beide Abhänge runter gezuckelt - es geht!!  Einfach nur nich an die Bremse kommen  
Beim dritten Mal bergab war ich dann wohl doch was zu schnell im ersten Gefälle - zum Auto konnt ich dann laufen.... Mein Hinterrad hat jetzt die Form einer Banane    
Werd dann wohl doch von 7-fach auf 9-fach umrüsten (müssen) - Mist!
Hab übernächste Woche frei - hoffentlich hab ichs bis dahin geregelt 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2008)

hmmm ja war gestern da  ...also heut wollt ich eig auch kommen aber ich hab mich am freitag erkältet und leig jetzt im bett =( .. also ich hab nächste donnerstag - mittwoch (übernächste woche) FREI =) .. bin jeden tag da (bei gutem wetter) !! ... hmm waren so kleienr jungs ne ? .. einer mitm weißem lenzens.. kenn ich ...

ähmm was hast du fürn bike wenn du die laufräder beider strecke schrottest ?? o0 =)

hmm ich fahr alles und den lehm abhang spring ich ... geht gott sei dank mit meinem "neuem" bike auch !

hab mir am freitag nen dorn in den hinterreifen gehaun =( ... ich glaub beim letzten abhang ..das erste mal ..beleibt net aus .. durfte dann das rad 2 km mitm hinterrad angehoben nach hause schieben -.-


----------



## Holger78 (27. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> hmmm ja war gestern da  ...also heut wollt ich eig auch kommen aber ich hab mich am freitag erkältet und leig jetzt im bett =( .. also ich hab nächste donnerstag - mittwoch (übernächste woche) FREI =) .. bin jeden tag da (bei gutem wetter) !! ... hmm waren so kleienr jungs ne ? .. einer mitm weißem lenzens.. kenn ich ...
> 
> ähmm was hast du fürn bike wenn du die laufräder beider strecke schrottest ?? o0 =)
> 
> ...



Nich auf die Bikes geachtet.... Zwei Jungs (schätzungsweise 25 Jahre alt) mit drei Mädels im Schlepptau.
Mein Bike ist ein zwölf Jahre altes Cannondale DeltaV600 mit STX-Naben und irgendwelchen billigen Felgen (lohnt sich noch nichma drauf zu schauen) Joa - ich fahr (garantiert) nicht alles - bin vor elf Jahren aktiv im CC gewesen - dann laaaange nicht mehr Fahrrad gefahren; mittlerweile fahr ich seit ca. nem Jahr wieder. Leider nicht öfter als am WE, da ich wochentags in Gent (bei Antwerpen) wohne und es sich dort mal überhaupt nicht lohnt was das Biken betrifft.
Was hast denn Du für Reifen,daß Du Dir auf der Strecke nen Platten fährst?!  

Gruß
Holger


----------



## DevilRider (27. Januar 2008)

achso so Ã¼ber 20 jÃ¤hrige treiben sich da viele rum .. sonntags sogar manchmal so 10 hollÃ¤nder  ... aber heute sogar mÃ¤del .. da hab ich ja was verpasst ^^ 

hmm joa dann wÃ¼rd ich mal sagen ..schaff dir nen neues biken an wenns dir wieder richtig spaÃ macht !!! ..bekomste ja schon fÃ¼r ca 1000 â¬ was "vernÃ¼nftiges"  

hmm also ich hab die minios von maxxis super teile .. eig .. aber das war sonen fetter dorn der hing noch drinne =(... naja jetzt is wieder alles jut !!
hey mein dad is mal richtig cc gefahren (zueltzt mit hammer geilen bulls fully 10kg ..damit bich ich bis vornem halben jahr auch noch gefahren) .. durch die ganze welt ..aber auch schon langelange her ^^ 

gruÃgruÃ


----------



## Facom (27. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> hallo zusammen ich fahr auf der toblerone .. noch einer hier ???
> 
> 
> ...der mit dem bergamont team dh 07



Also ich war gestern mit besagtem Bike unterwegs.. Bist du einer von den Beiden die ich da angetroffen habe und mir die zweite Abfahrt gezeigt haben (mit dem bisl größeren Roadgap <- sehr nice) ? 

Greets


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch Holger, ich hab lange drauf gewartet, jetzt hast du es geschafft 
Und, kommt was neues?


----------



## pratt (28. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Glückwunsch Holger, ich hab lange drauf gewartet, jetzt hast du es geschafft
> Und, kommt was neues?



Ich meine auch, so wie (und was) der Holger fährt braucht er mindestens 140 mm vorne und hinten.


----------



## Boris75 (28. Januar 2008)

Hi Jule,
Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag.
Laß dich reich beschenken!

Boris


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

Happy birthday to you, happy birthday to you, happy birthday liebe Jule, happy...!!   

@Wheeler
Hoffe ich war gestern zu schnell was den Wunsch nach Umrüsten angeht; hab mal im Netz gesucht - vielleicht kann ich weiter 7-fach fahren nur mit nem neuen Laufrad und einer Distanzscheibe. 

@Pratt
Hätt mir doch vorher mal einer sagen können, daß man heutzutage Federweg braucht...! 
Ich liebäugel mit dem Fritzz von Cube - nur sind's bis dahin noch 2500.


----------



## rpo35 (28. Januar 2008)

@Boris: Wie siehts eigentlich mit deinem neuen Bike aus? Schon bewegt worden? Wenn's draußen was angenehmer wird, müssen wir wieder öfters gemeinsam auf die Piste gehen  
Hab' gestern übrigens den Dämon besiegt, der mir damals die verbogene Nase und die feinen Schürfwunden im Gesicht beschert hat  

Ralph


----------



## DevilRider (28. Januar 2008)

@ Facom neee hab ich dir net genzeigt ^^ ... hast du auch nen bergamont team dh ??? 

meinst du nen road gap an der neuen strecke ?? . hm mda fahr ich eig net ... oder meinst du den roagap an der toblerone --->



 

irgendwie sind hier nur CC fahrer =( .. hab am samstag auch so ne größere gruppe gesehen ...

ähmmm zum fritzz von cube ... leute das is net so dolle .. was willst du damit fahren ?? .. dann such ich dir mal was vernünfites raus


----------



## bobcat (28. Januar 2008)

Für die harten Jungs gibts ja auch extra einen Toblerone Thread


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> @ Facom neee hab ich dir net genzeigt ^^ ... hast du auch nen bergamont team dh ???
> 
> meinst du nen road gap an der neuen strecke ?? . hm mda fahr ich eig net ... oder meinst du den roagap an der toblerone --->
> 
> ...




Kamerad: entspann Dich mal! Ob CC oder DH oder schlag mich tot - alle fahren mit zwei Laufrädern; ma kein Schubladendenken hier....
Hab sämtliche Testberichte über meinen Einsatzzweck und Preisklasse gelesen - da hats als eins der Besten abgeschnitten.
Find ich aber sehr zuvorkommend  - bin gespannt was Du mir raus suchst  

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (28. Januar 2008)

@Holger78:
WORD!
Ich lese hier schon was länger mit und hab mich aus genau diesem Schubladendenken heraus noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet. Ich habe jetzt eine ca. 4 jährige Bikepause hinter mir und fahre halt ein etwas schweres bike seit Anfang des "Winters", weshalb ich mich nicht getraut hab zu fragen, ob ich denn nicht mal bei einer Eurer langsameren Ausfahrten mitkommen könnte. Leider ist meine Kondition ziemlich bescheiden momentan, aber ich arbeite drann. Die Toblerone habe ich glaube ich mittlerweile gefunden, durch die Threads hier, wobei ich den richtigen Startpunkt noch nicht kenne ;-).
Also kurzum ich würde mich über Anschluss zu bikern in Aachen freuen. Mir ist die Art des bikes dabei wurscht. Entspannt sollte es nur sein.
Vielleicht noch kurz zu mir:
Bastian 25Jahre
Seit 4,5 Jahren in Aachen
Student
Ich würd mich freuen wenn ich mich irgendwo anschliessen könnte.
Basti


achja, der Ich:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> @Holger78:
> WORD!
> Ich lese hier schon was länger mit und hab mich aus genau diesem Schubladendenken heraus noch nicht zu Wort gemeldet. Ich habe jetzt eine ca. 4 jährige Bikepause hinter mir und fahre halt ein etwas schweres bike seit Anfang des "Winters", weshalb ich mich nicht getraut hab zu fragen, ob ich denn nicht mal bei einer Eurer langsameren Ausfahrten mitkommen könnte. Leider ist meine Kondition ziemlich bescheiden momentan, aber ich arbeite drann. Die Toblerone habe ich glaube ich mittlerweile gefunden, durch die Threads hier, wobei ich den richtigen Startpunkt noch nicht kenne ;-).
> Also kurzum ich würde mich über Anschluss zu bikern in Aachen freuen. Mir ist die Art des bikes dabei wurscht. Entspannt sollte es nur sein.
> ...



Hey Basti!
Unsere Ausfahrten sind alle langsam - echte 'Racer' hab ich in AC noch nich erlebt.
Zu Deinem Bike: Wenn Du mich neidisch machen willst - Du bist herzlichst zu allen unseren Touren eingeladen!!
Die einen fahren schneller bergab, die anderen schneller bergauf - mir (und ich denke den Anderen) is dat ziemlich wurscht; gewartet wird immer. Zumindest ich bin froh, daß ich in einem solchen Fall ne Verschnaufpause hab (wenn ich nicht grad derjenige bin auf den gewartet wird... )
Trag Dich doch einfach zu einer der kommenden Touren ein!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (28. Januar 2008)

Na das klingt ja mal ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Ich hätte nächstes Wochenende Zeit zum biken, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja was. 
P.s.: Wo kann man sich denn zu Touren hier eintragen???
Gruss, Basti


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Januar 2008)

kurz gesagt: Wir warten, während Holger sein Bike wartet  
Ich glaub, ich bin mal still, gestern war es mein Umwerfer 

@stefan
Wo war der Treffpunkt für Montags 18:30?


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> Na das klingt ja mal ganz nach meinem Geschmack. Ich hätte nächstes Wochenende Zeit zum biken, vielleicht ergibt sich da ja was.
> P.s.: Wo kann man sich denn zu Touren hier eintragen???
> Gruss, Basti



Gaaanz oben auf dieser Seite; im 'Register' gibts ein Icon "Fahrgemeinschaften". Dort einfach öfter mal nachschaun....

Bis demnächst
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> kurz gesagt: Wir warten, während Holger sein Bike wartet
> Ich glaub, ich bin mal still, gestern war es mein Umwerfer
> 
> @stefan
> Wo war der Treffpunkt für Montags 18:30?



Mit meinem Bike is es wie mit ner schlechtgelaunten Frau:
Braucht ganz viel Liebe (und leider enorm viel Geduld)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Januar 2008)

Termine kann man hier eintragen, oder sich bei bestehenden als Mitfahrer eintragen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php

Fürs WE steht glaube ich noch nichts drin.
Ich hab auch nicht ganz verstanden, ob du ne Tour mitfahren willst oder irgendwo den Berg runter brettern. Die Touren, die ich mitfahre sind meistens sehr Traillastig mit ein paar spaßigen Stellen drin.

Wie wäre es Samstag oder Sonnatg 13:00 Uhr Waldschenke? Wer hat Lust?

Ich war auch gestern noch mal zu Fuß an der Laufenburg. Hab mindestens 10 schöne neue Trails gegunden an denen wir vorbei gebrettert sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Termine kann man hier eintragen, oder sich bei bestehenden als Mitfahrer eintragen. Fürs WE steht glaube ich noch nichts drin.
> Ich hab auch nicht ganz verstanden, ob du ne Tour mitfahren willst oder irgendwo den Berg runter brettern. Die Touren, die ich mitfahre sind meistens sehr Traillastig mit ein paar spaßigen Stellen drin.
> 
> Wie wäre es Samstag oder Sonnatg 13:00 Uhr Waldschenke? Wer hat Lust?
> ...



Hah, ich war schneller - merkt man, daß ich mich vor dem Lernen für meine morgige Embryologieprüfung drücke?:eek
Mit a bisserl Glück ist das Bike bis Sonntag wieder fahrbereit....
Du mußt den Namen der Burg nich wörtlich nehmen (duckunweg)


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. Januar 2008)

Also Embryologie nennt man das heute? Nicht mehr "Streit mit einer Freundin"?
Aber wieso willst du dich davor drücken???


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

Naja, lernen und gleichzeitig surfen is für mich drücken.... Hab eigentlich allen Stoff schon intus aber ich hab da morgen so keinen Bock drauf


----------



## nudelholz (28. Januar 2008)

hey, 
ich bin am wochenende natürlich dabei. Samstag oder Sonntag is mir dabei eigentlich wurscht. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis dahin n neuen helm hab. Meinen alten hab ich auf der letzten Ausfahrt geschrottet


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

nudelholz schrieb:


> hey,
> ich bin am wochenende natürlich dabei. Samstag oder Sonntag is mir dabei eigentlich wurscht. Ich hoffe mal, dass ich bis dahin n neuen helm hab. Meinen alten hab ich auf der letzten Ausfahrt geschrottet



Haste ihn fallen lassen oder danach Kopfschmerzen gehabt? Hoffe nix schlimmeres passiert!!


----------



## nudelholz (28. Januar 2008)

hab mich bei nem sturz unglücklich mit dem kopf auf ne wurzel gelegt. Glücklicherweise war der Helm dazwischen. Da hab ich erst mal drei Kreuze gemacht. Der Helm hat nen großen Riss jetz aber dem Kopf gehts wunderbar. Hatte nich mal Kopfschmerzen. Echt toll was die dinger aushalten! Und jetz bin ich auf der Suche nach nem günstigen Ersatz. Hat da jemand n Tip? Am besten er is von ner Marke, die nach nem Crash nen Ersatzhelm für 50% weniger anbietet. Uvex macht das leider nich...


----------



## Holger78 (28. Januar 2008)

Puh - Gott sei Dank!
Leider keinen Tipp; es sei denn Du stehst auf Fullface....


----------



## justfake (28. Januar 2008)

@wheeler
19:30 kreisverkehr hangeweiher (hinter der fh bei aldi). ist aber im moment nicht allzustark frequentiert

und der sturz von nudelholz war nicht ohne. hat er echt glück gehabt. war schon ein sehr flotten stück über relativ grobes wurzelwerk, das leider von blättern verdeckt war. ich war allerdings hinten in der reihe und hab's leider nicht gesehen (da ja nix passiert ist, darf man von leider reden  )


----------



## Facom (28. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ...oder meinst du den roagap an der toblerone?



Dein Bild ist das "normale" Gap. Folgt man dem Weg (in Blickrichtung des Fotos) weitere 150 Meter entdeckt man ein zweites Gap, das war mir neu  Ist etwas höher und weiter, mehr Speed erforderlich. Der Kicker sollte da aber noch etwas bearbeitet werden damit man es besser springen kann..)



Holger78 schrieb:


> Die einen fahren schneller bergab, die anderen schneller bergauf



So siehts aus!  

Zum Cube kann ich nur soviel sagen:
Hatte - und habe noch immer - ein Cube LTD 2 Bj. 2006, das sieht nicht wirklich aus als ob es viel einstecken könnte (zudem ein Hardtail), es wurde von mir nie zimperlich behandelt und das Ding hat mich NIE enttäuscht! 
Denke also, dass Cube sehr wohl Bikes (Rahmen) bauen kann. 
Gruß


----------



## GM210 (28. Januar 2008)

@wheeler9990:


> Ich hab auch nicht ganz verstanden, ob du ne Tour mitfahren willst oder irgendwo den Berg runter brettern. Die Touren, die ich mitfahre sind meistens sehr Traillastig mit ein paar spaßigen Stellen drin.


Ich bin da nicht festgelegt. In erster Linie geht es mir eher darum Menschen die in Aachen biken kennenzulernen, sodass ich auch malwieder mehr biken gehe. Ich kann leider garnicht einschätzen wie schnell oder anstrengend so eine Tour mit Euch ist. Ich bin halt nicht wirklich fit momentan. Wie man an meine bike sehen kann fahr ich schon ganz gern mal einen Berg runter und im Sommer gehts hoffentlich mal öfter nach Winterberg, das schliesst halt aber auch nicht aus, dass ich einfach mal so ne Runde durch den Wald fahre. Ich würde mich gern einmal bei einer von Euren Touren anschliessen. Wenn ich nicht mitkomme, dann werde ich das ja schnell merken;-)
Gruss, Basti


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (28. Januar 2008)

@Boris und Holger: Danke für die Glückwünsche! 
Hab' mich reich beschenken lassen! 

Bis bald im Wald.


----------



## DevilRider (29. Januar 2008)

Facom schrieb:


> Dein Bild ist das "normale" Gap. Folgt man dem Weg (in Blickrichtung des Fotos) weitere 150 Meter entdeckt man ein zweites Gap, das war mir neu  Ist etwas höher und weiter, mehr Speed erforderlich. Der Kicker sollte da aber noch etwas bearbeitet werden damit man es besser springen kann..)



asooo okey =) .. endlich fertig  .. hab noch net nachgeguckt auf der neuen strecke .. hmm wie hießt die nochmal ? war vor ca 3 wochen da und ham wir geplant wie der goadgap verlaufen soll, ham aber keien vernünfige idee gehabt! .. naja muss ich glatt morgen wenns wetter mitspielt gucken gehen ... ähmm fahren  
aber hast recht der kicker is plöde .. 3 meter dahinter muss man voll in die kurve driften um net volle kanne in der baum zu rattern 


Ps: Für den Fritz der siche nen Fritzz von Cube holen wollt 

--->http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=89932&sort=1&cat=42&page=3

ähmm also hab mir auch nen paar tests durchgelesen .. hört sich dohc okey an.. sry =)


----------



## Holger78 (29. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> Ps: Für den Fritz der siche nen Fritzz von Cube holen wollt
> 
> --->http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php?product=89932&sort=1&cat=42&page=3
> 
> ähmm also hab mir auch nen paar tests durchgelesen .. hört sich dohc okey an.. sry =)




Fritz dankt!
Angebot hab ich auch schon gelesen - so n Bike kauf ich mir aber nicht von jemandem den ich nicht kenne....


----------



## DevilRider (29. Januar 2008)

achja sry du warsts =) ... ähmmm ja würd ich eig auch net .. aber du kannst ja mal fragen wo der/die wohnt und eventl vorbei fahren


----------



## Holger78 (29. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> achja sry du warsts =) ... ähmmm ja würd ich eig auch net .. aber du kannst ja mal fragen wo der/die wohnt und eventl vorbei fahren



Mmmnja - der-/diejenige wohnt in Grafenrheinfeld (291km) weit weg.
Kann aber weder durch den Lack auf den Rahmen noch in die Lager schaun....
Darum dann eher nich


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. Januar 2008)

Alaaaf  
Ich bin schon ganz jeck! Samstag bin ich kaum in der Lage zu biken.
In der Hoffnung Sonntag Mittag wieder fahrtüchtig zu sein hab ich mal eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5780


----------



## GM210 (31. Januar 2008)

Na dann mal viel Spass beim feiern ;-). Ich werde die Zeit wohl eher mit meinen Büchern und meinem Taschenrechner verbringen. (Klausuren stehen an)
Allen Jecken eine schöne Zeit.
Sonntag bei der "Kater"-Tour bin ich dabei.
Gruss, Basti


----------



## nudelholz (31. Januar 2008)

ja mir gehts ähnlich...
aber ich lerne eh viel lieber als zu feiern...  
sonntag bin ich natürlich dabei.


----------



## DevilRider (31. Januar 2008)

ich bin krank =( .. oll kann garnix machen weder feiern noch vernÃ¼ftig lernen -.- und das schlimmste is .. ich kann net biken :'(

@ Holger : okey dann wÃ¼nshc ich dir mal weiterhin glÃ¼ck bei deiner suche =)


hier noch was unter 1500 â¬

http://www.jehlebikes.de/kona-dawg-2007.html

http://www.jehlebikes.de/bergamont-enduro-6-7-2007.html

nen billiger shop ...

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (31. Januar 2008)

DevilRider schrieb:


> ...weder feiern noch vernüftig lernen...


wozu auch?...Ich meine Lernen...


----------



## justfake (1. Februar 2008)

Hallöchen,
muss leider für sonntag absagen. bringe gleich mein bergfahrrad in die werkstatt 
mein baby verliert öl aus der gabel und der hintere dämpfer ist, nachdem er vor wenigen wochen komplett erneuert wurde, wieder defekt und pumpt die luft statt in die positivkammer in die negativkammer, sodass mein bike bis auf einen restfederweg von 1-2cm absackt 

was ein rotz  wenigstens ist noch garantie auf dem bike.
viel spaß euch!

gruß
stefan


----------



## Holger78 (1. Februar 2008)

Helau/Alaaf Ihr Narren und Jecken!  
(Hab ich das grad geschrieben - bin eigentlich kein Karnevalisti...)
Is ja Ã¤rgerlich, daÃ Ihr lernen mÃ¼Ãt und nich was trinken gehen kÃ¶nnt - ich hab heut morgen meine letzte PrÃ¼fung gehabt; mal schaun wo ich mir heut n Bier gÃ¶nn  
Freu mich schon auf Sonntag - Bike is auch wieder fit!
BlÃ¶der HÃ¤ndler in Belgien - bin zur Sicherheit einfach mal zum Shop um zu fragen ob man die Banane nicht vielleicht doch noch richten kann. GroÃspurig erzÃ¤hlt er mir das wÃ¤r kein Problem - ich natÃ¼rlich happy; doch kein neues Laufrad nÃ¶tig. 
Heut hol ich's ab; O-ton (Ã¼bersetzt): a bisserl Schlag is noch drin.... Zwei Zentimeter nach links und rechts bei einer Umdrehung! So ein Ar....!  
Da ich so schnell via Internet nix neues bekomm, hab ich mir anschlieÃend dort ein neues Laufrad mitgenommen (75â¬). Die GeschÃ¤ftstaktik muÃ ich mir merken...  

@justfake:
nich so toll - hoff Du bekommst es bald zurÃ¼ck!

GruÃ
Holger


----------



## justfake (2. Februar 2008)

samstag bekomme ich das wieder. allerdings hat mein konto dann 55+X euro weniger.
dämpfer wird über garantie ersetzt, die gabel muss ich selber zahlen, im vorderen laufrad sind die lager durch. keine ahnung ob das über garantie läuft...


----------



## blackseal (2. Februar 2008)

justfake schrieb:


> samstag bekomme ich das wieder. allerdings hat mein konto dann 55+X euro weniger.
> dämpfer wird über garantie ersetzt, die gabel muss ich selber zahlen, im vorderen laufrad sind die lager durch. keine ahnung ob das über garantie läuft...



...die lager durch ? wie geht denn das ? so lang hast du das rad doch noch garnicht.... 
ich hab eben alte lx 563 und 565 naben von 1994 und 1995 zerlegt und feststellen müssen, daß die noch top sind. obwohl lange gefahren.


----------



## bobcat (2. Februar 2008)

Heute morgen...im Aachener Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2008)

und ich wollt heut nachmittag auf die Toblerone - yipie


----------



## DevilRider (2. Februar 2008)

hey ich auch ^^ .. also ich bin mal da !!! vllt sieht man sich gleich !! .. naja mein cousin is noch da und ich dafr jetzt babysitterspielen >.< naja soll der hier beliben !! ich komme !!!


----------



## GM210 (2. Februar 2008)

oha, das hätte ich jetzt nicht gedacht. Hmm, sagt mal was zieht Ihr bei dem Wetter denn so an Klamotten an zum biken? Eine vernünftige Jacke besitze ich leider nicht und schlauerweise auch keine Regenjacke. Da muss wohl der gute alte Pullover herhalten, zwar nicht unbedingt funktional, aber was solls. Wenn Ihr da Geheimtips habt immer her damit.
Gruss, Basti


----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2008)

Tja - Jacke kaufen is wahrscheinlich kein guter Tipp  
Ich hab n Thermounterhemd unter ner dünnen Fleeceweste an. Darüber kommt 'n Windbreaker (Gore ZipOff) und 'Rüstung' + Trikot. Je nach Geschmack zieh ich bei arg kaltem Wetter (heute) noch einen 'Neckgaiter' (so 'n rundgenähter Fleeceschal mit verstellbarem Zug).
Untenrum Turnschuhe (mit Flats) inclusive wasserdichten Socken - auf der mittleren Etage zwei Bike-Bibs (eine lang, eine kurz), Protektor und abgeschnittene Regenhose unter 'ne Army-Short.
Mann, hab ich viel Klamotten an....  

@devil-rider
denke Du bist krank?!
Na umso besser - dann bis später

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (2. Februar 2008)

@bobcat
Mit dem Sommer-Bike im Schnee???

@gm210
Dicke Jacken oder Pullover finde ich schlecht, man schwitzt ohne Ende. Ich bevorzuge Funktionskleidung. Wenns richtig klat wir hab ich folgende Schalen an: Thermounterwäsche (Skiunterwäsche, gibt´s alle Nase lang bei Aldi, Tchibo und Co), ein Winterunterhemd mit Windstopper, ein langärmliges ganz normales Trikot und eine Winddichte, atmungsaktive und fast wasserdichte ganz dünne Fahrradjacke. Untenrum eine lange Winter-Fahrradhose, Skisocken und seit neuestem endlich wasserdichte, hohe Winterfahrrsadschuhe. Zur Not noch Fußsohlenheizung. Ein dünnes Fleecestrinband unterm Helm und lange Fahrradhandschuhe, am besten zwei Paar dabei haben wenn es naß ist.
Sind ne ganze Menge Klamotten, aber angenehmer als ne dicke Jacke und mit dem Schalensystem brauchst du nicht für jedes Wetter andere Sachen, man läßt einfach nach und nach eine Schale weg bis im Sommer nur noch das Trickot bleibt.

Wahrscheinlich sehen wir uns ja morgen, wenn es allerdings noch mal so schneit und in der Eifel die Lifte öffnen steh ich auf den Brettern. Die Chancen dafür sind aber doch eher gering


----------



## justfake (2. Februar 2008)

@blackseal
anscheinend hat sich der konus gelöst und durchs wackeln sind die lager schrott. kann man nxi machen 

@gm210
ich habe NUR funktionsbekleidung. unterhemd von craft, trikot pearl izumi, jacke "gore function II", enge hose "gore contest thermo" und zum drüberziehen "gore profi II"
baumwollklamotten sind einfach nichts wenn die einmal nass sind. eben so bei wind bringen die nicht viel. 

@bobcat
schönes foto


----------



## Holger78 (2. Februar 2008)

Nachdem ich die ersten fünfzig Meter im Wald unterwegs war, hab ich beschlossen doch nicht zur Toblerone zu fahren.... Wenn ich mir bei dem Wetter schon weh tue dann wenigstens auf einem für mich jungfräulichen Trail  
Hab heut zum ersten Mal bergab nen 'größeren' Kicker mitgenommen (naja - sonderlich groß war er nicht wirklich). Die ersten zwei Mal waren prima - anschließend dacht ich mit mehr Tempo wirds spassiger - hab dann mit der linken Schulter an nem Baum gebremst   - ich liebe meine Protektorenjacke!.
Leider hat ein Fingergelenk was abbekommen - werd morgen vormittag Bescheid geben ob ich mitfahr oder nicht  
Meine Laufräder haben gehalten!!!!!! 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## GM210 (2. Februar 2008)

@holger78
du scheinst es ja wissen zu wollen ;-). wenn du lust hast können wir ja mal irgendwann zusammen zur toblerone fahren. ich bin da bisher auch nur einmal runtergeeiert und würde da gern meine fahrtechnik etwas aufpolieren. das ich nach den vier jahren fast völliger bikepause noch auf dem rad sitzen kann ist auch alles. springen undso macht mir grad noch etwas sorgen.alleine macht das üben irgendwie nicht so viel spass. also dann mal gute besserung und hoffentlich bis morgen.
gruss, basti


----------



## bobcat (3. Februar 2008)

@ Mirco  ...Schnee ist ja nicht schlammig  

Bin heute nicht dabei...jetzt morgens ist alles noch gefroren.
Heute mittag taut die Pampe wahrscheinlich und dann wirds sauig.


----------



## GM210 (3. Februar 2008)

bobcat hat da wohl Recht. Naja, ich fahr nachher mal zum Treffpunkt und schaue, ob jemand kommt. Wenn nicht ist es ja auch nicht schlimm. Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass das gut die Sauerei gibt ;-). Die KLimaerwärmung ist wohl doch noch nicht so weit fortgeschritten, dass die Saison ein ganzes Jahr dauert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Februar 2008)

Ich fahre gerne bei jedem Wetter, egal ob Schlamm, Regen, Schnee oder Dürre.
Ich hoffe ich stehe nachher nicht allein am Treffpunkt, hab ja ne längere Anreise.


----------



## GM210 (3. Februar 2008)

ich werde auf alles Fälle dort sein! Packe grad meine Sachen.
Bis 13 Uhr dann.


----------



## Holger78 (3. Februar 2008)

sorry Jungs!
Absage kommt was spät. Gestern nacht war irgendwann klar, daß ich nicht mitfahren kann (Finger muß erst wieder abschwellen für ne längere Tour); dann hab ich bei den Cocktails zugeschlagen.... 
Bin gerad erst aufgewacht...  
Viel Spaß im Wald!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## DevilRider (3. Februar 2008)

Holger schuldigung war doch ent da >.< meine ma meinte ich darf noch net weil ich eig noch krank bin und mein handgelnek noch immer ziemlich geschwollen is blablabla ... mütter halt ich bin fast 17 und kann doch auf mich selber achten !!

wollt heute eig ... fahren aber nach dem abend/nacht gestern lieber nicht x)

ride on


----------



## Holger78 (3. Februar 2008)

Net bös sein - aber wenn Du mit geschwollenem Handgelenk die Toblerone fahren willst, kannst Du vielleicht doch noch nich so ganz total gut auf Dich selbst achten, oder?!  
Ich aber auch nicht - siehe gestern....


----------



## DevilRider (3. Februar 2008)

hmmm ich kenn ja meine grenzen und die hand hätte es überlebt ich hab ja extra sonen schon dafür da kann eig nix passieren =)

also ich bin moin eig da ... also meine muta is wech dann sieht die mir schonmal net im wege ^^


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. Februar 2008)

Bilder von heute sind online. http://picasaweb.google.de/Diebikeboys


----------



## GM210 (3. Februar 2008)

War echt schön heute und es hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Nur habe ich mich doch etwas zu sehr angestrengt ;-) mir gehts grad nicht wirklich gut, aber das gibt sich wahrscheinliich mit der Anzahl der Touren. ich geh jetzt ins Bett. ;-)
Gruss, Basti

so hier noch die paar Bildchen von mir:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2191


----------



## TvS (3. Februar 2008)

Ihr wart das also, die mir heute entgegengekommen sind, wo ich ausnahmsweise mal schieben musste... Ich hätte eigentlich auch zum Treffpunkt kommen können. Hatte nur gar nicht vor, heute zu fahren, konnte aber bei dem Wetter nicht widerstehen  
War echt cool heute im Wald 

Man sieht sich mal!

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (4. Februar 2008)

Bin moin den ganzen tag auf der toblerone =) wollts nur mal dalassen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Februar 2008)

Ich fang mal bei den Leuten an, die ich kenne:

Will einer meinen alten Heckträger für 2 Bikes geschenkt haben?

Passt eigentlich auf jedes Auto. Brauche ich nicht mehr, da ich einen für die Anhängerkupplung habe, zum wegwerfen aber zu schade.


----------



## blackseal (5. Februar 2008)

war da meins auch schon mal drauf ???
ich, ich, ich....


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Februar 2008)

Das war mein neuer...
Abzugeben habe ich so einen Universal-Ständer den man auf jedes Auto anpassen kann. Der wird an der Heckklappe festgespannt.
Foto: http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb/FahrradstNderZuVerschenken/photo#5163438289231687874


----------



## DevilRider (5. Februar 2008)

ichich x) ...  wir ham keinen .. naja egal wie teuer is sonen teil???


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Februar 2008)

teuer? Hab doch gesagt zu verschenken... Muss nur bei mir geholt werden. Hab heute noch Urlaub, sonst abends oder Wochenende. Der Fairness halber der Reihe nach, also wenn Martin ihn will dann er, sonst DevilRider.
Hätte ich mal eher anbieten sollen. Jetzt das Ding hier ein Jahr im Weg rum und innerhalb von 30 Minuten kann ich es loswerden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurzer37 (5. Februar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> teuer? Hab doch gesagt zu verschenken... Muss nur bei mir geholt werden. Hab heute noch Urlaub, sonst abends oder Wochenende. Der Fairness halber der Reihe nach, also wenn Martin ihn will dann er, sonst DevilRider.
> Hätte ich mal eher anbieten sollen. Jetzt das Ding hier ein Jahr im Weg rum und innerhalb von 30 Minuten kann ich es loswerden


 


Geschenkt kann Ich auch einen gebrauchen.  Also falls doch keiner dann Ich. 

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## nudelholz (5. Februar 2008)

Wenn du mir noch n auto dazu schenkst nehm ich ihn dir gerne ab


----------



## nosh (5. Februar 2008)

also ich würde ihn auch nehmen


----------



## bayu (6. Februar 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> War echt schön heute und es hat mir viel Spass gemacht. Nur habe ich mich doch etwas zu sehr angestrengt ;-) mir gehts grad nicht wirklich gut, aber das gibt sich wahrscheinliich mit der Anzahl der Touren. ich geh jetzt ins Bett. ;-)
> Gruss, Basti
> 
> so hier noch die paar Bildchen von mir:
> http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/2191




and some pics from my camera
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/107716


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2008)

Longride am Freitag! Jemand Zeit und Lust? Aber Tourlänge bitte nicht unterschätzen  

Ralph


----------



## bobcat (7. Februar 2008)

Leider keine Zeit...arbeite nicht bei Nokia


----------



## rpo35 (7. Februar 2008)

tztztz...ich auch nicht


----------



## Holger78 (7. Februar 2008)

Zeit hab ich, dank Mirko funktioniert meine Schaltung fast perfekt, hab mich heut nicht gelegt; Fahrrad ist intakt, bin den Kicker von letztem Mal nochmals gesprungen; diesmal erfolgreich - bin auch nicht wirklich ausgebrannt.... 
ABER: 5-6 Stunden überfordern mein momentanes körperliches Vermögen DEFINITIV  
Viel Spaß!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (8. Februar 2008)

Heut war ja mal traumhaftes Wetter...!
Bin u.a. nochmal den Grenzweg? abgefahren - herrliche Trailrunde.
Wetterbericht sagt ja für Sonntag auch noch akzeptables Bike-Wetter voraus - wer hätte denn Sonntag Lust auf n Ründchen im AC-Wald?!
Gerne keine WAB's bzw. nur zum bergauf-'shutteln'.
Sagt ma Bescheid, dann stell ich was ein.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Februar 2008)

Zu spät, bin jetzt wieder zur Laufenburg, diesmal aber gaaaanz gemütlich:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5841
Hab da beim spazieren noch ein paar nette Trails gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (8. Februar 2008)

Ok - soll mir recht sein!  
Meinst Du wir kriegen diesmal weniger WAB hin? Letztes Mal war mir der Anteil deutlich zu hoch - das Gelände hat Potenzial; man müßte halt so ne Trail&Error-Geschichte machen....  
Wenn Du da Lust drauf hast bin ich mit dabei!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## bobcat (9. Februar 2008)

Und was hiermit????

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5836


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. Februar 2008)

Man bobcat, da bringst du mich aber jetzt ins grübeln, den hab ich gar nicht gesehn. Der Wildniss-Trail soll traumhaft sein.
Aber ich hab den Sonntag schon fest zugesagt, passt eigentlich auch besser, da sich bei mir Halsschmerzen ankündigen, da sind 4 Stunden Eifel vielleicht nicht die beste Medizin. Bei mir wird es Sonntag einfach und langsam und wohl auch viel WAB. Den ein oder anderen Trail werden wir erkunden, aber alles Anfängertauglich. Schönes Wetter genießen und wenig Schlamm schnuppern. Hört sich nach Familienausflug an, oder? 
Der Wildniss-Trail steht hoffentlich im Sommer auch noch mal auf dem Programm.
@ Holger
Ich merke mir alle Trail-Einstige, dann machen wir demnächst eine reine Erkundungstour abseits jeder WAB. Das hatte ich diese Woche schon vor, aber daraus wird in der Woche erst mal nichts, wir haben Arbeit ohne Ende.


----------



## Holger78 (9. Februar 2008)

mmh, dann anders:
Jemand Lust auf Filthy-Trails morgen?
Wenn nich fahr ich im ac-wald - wer fährt mit ? Bevorzugt nach Maasmechelen.... (mitm Auto natürlich)

@wheeler
Hört sich vielversprechend an - machen wir! Viel Spaß (Ruhe und Erholung) für morgen!


----------



## bobcat (9. Februar 2008)

...oder das hier Holger :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5849


----------



## Holger78 (9. Februar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...oder das hier Holger :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5849



Auch ne gute Idee  
Hast hoffentlich nich so viel Lust auf WAB?! 
Dann fahr isch da doch glatt mit!


----------



## bobcat (9. Februar 2008)

Nun ja...schon gemischt...wie beschrieben.
Aber sicher auch ne Menge Trails


----------



## Holger78 (9. Februar 2008)

Du hast 'mittel' angegeben; WAB ist einfach - dann müssen die Trails ja sauschwer sein; ich freu mich  
Bis später!


----------



## Holger78 (10. Februar 2008)

War ne gelungene Tour mit Bobcat&Baju - drei Stunden gemütlich im Wald über Gemmenich nach (?? hier muß Bobcat einspringen ) und wieder zurück.
Anschließend nochmal als kleines Schmankerl die Toblerone (endlich beide Steilabfahrten souverän ohne Wackeln oder Sturz  ) und zwischendurch noch n paar Ami's beim RoadGap zugeschaut (unser Trail ist international bekannt  ). Zum Abschluß noch paar Mal die kleinen Serpentinen quer genommen und das Alles bei unglaublichem Wetter!!
Toller Tag

Bevor ich's vergesse:
Unsere gute Tat haben wir für heute erledigt - entlaufenen Hund gefunden und zurückgebracht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (10. Februar 2008)

Stimmt - schöne Tour bei tollem Wetter inkl. einer guten Tat


----------



## nudelholz (11. Februar 2008)

Es hat nich zufällig jemand lust und zeit morgen noch ne runde im ac wald zu drehen? Wollte nach den klausuren einmal noch aufs bike bei dem geilen Wetter bevor ich ne woche urlaub in der heimat mache.


----------



## nudelholz (12. Februar 2008)

lahmer haufen hier


----------



## bobcat (12. Februar 2008)

...doch ich fahr gleich.
Aber nur schnell ne Stunde zwischendurch...


----------



## nudelholz (12. Februar 2008)

ich war dann nochmal 2 stunden auf achse. Traumwetter und trockene Pisten.
so kann das wetter gerne bleiben!


----------



## bobcat (13. Februar 2008)

Sooo...wohin gehts denn nächstes We bei dem Traumwetter?

Wurmtal und Kalkberge oder mal in die Brunsummer Heide???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2008)

An ner Führung auf den Kalkbergen bzw. im Würmtal wär ich schon interessiert! Wenn die Stimmung allgemein gut ist - gern mit längerem Aufenthalt an den Drops und Schanzen; wenn ein paar Leute dabei sind weiß ich zumindest, daß jemand im Notfall Hilfe holen kann


----------



## drjones33 (13. Februar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Unsere gute Tat haben wir für heute erledigt - entlaufenen Hund gefunden und zurückgebracht


So'n schwarzer mittelgroßer Köter? In der Gegend Dreiländereck?


----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2008)

GM210 schrieb:


> @holger78
> du scheinst es ja wissen zu wollen ;-). wenn du lust hast können wir ja mal irgendwann zusammen zur toblerone fahren. ich bin da bisher auch nur einmal runtergeeiert und würde da gern meine fahrtechnik etwas aufpolieren. das ich nach den vier jahren fast völliger bikepause noch auf dem rad sitzen kann ist auch alles. springen undso macht mir grad noch etwas sorgen.alleine macht das üben irgendwie nicht so viel spass. also dann mal gute besserung und hoffentlich bis morgen.
> gruss, basti



mit deutlicher Verspätung  
Um ganz ehrlich zu sein - nach meinem Laufradcrash letztens hatt ich für einige Tage genug von der Schokolade  
Dieses WE (wenns klappt) auf den Kalkbergen könnt es lustig werden  . Alternativ für den anderen WE-Tag würd ich vielleicht nochmal zur Toblerone zuckeln. Sollen wir mal abwarten was der Rest der Truppe meint und uns dann nochmal kurzschließen?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2008)

drjones33 schrieb:


> So'n schwarzer mittelgroßer Köter? In der Gegend Dreiländereck?



Ne, Typ Husky in schwarzweiß in der Nähe von der Waldschenke.
Warum fragst Du - vermisst Du einen?  naja - 'köter' hört sich eigentlich mehr danach an als hätt er Dich gebissen


----------



## drjones33 (13. Februar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Ne, Typ Husky in schwarzweiß in der Nähe von der Waldschenke.
> Warum fragst Du - vermisst Du einen?  naja - 'köter' hört sich eigentlich mehr danach an als hätt er Dich gebissen


Den hab ich auch rumflitzen sehen, hab mir gleich gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt. Wenn du ihn bei der Waldschenke aufgegriffen hast, dann ist er aber ganz schön weit gekommen!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Februar 2008)

Ne, dieses WE keine Kalkberge, bin krank und das ist auch bis Sonntag nicht erledigt, leider.


----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2008)

drjones33 schrieb:


> Den hab ich auch rumflitzen sehen, hab mir gleich gedacht, dass da was nicht stimmt. Wenn du ihn bei der Waldschenke aufgegriffen hast, dann ist er aber ganz schön weit gekommen!



Herr und Frauchen standen in der Nähe Waldschenke.... Haben Ihren eigenen Hund (den Husky) von der Leine losgemacht um einen zugelaufenen für die Besitzer festzuhalten. Als der Kleine (der Husky ) ein Reh o.ä. gesehen hat ist er natürlich ab wie Schmidt's Katze (schlecht erzogen ). Scheinbar hat er dann als erstes ne kleine Rundtour an den Start gelegt


----------



## Holger78 (13. Februar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Ne, dieses WE keine Kalkberge, bin krank und das ist auch bis Sonntag nicht erledigt, leider.



Schad - gute Besserung!


----------



## M_P_M (13. Februar 2008)

Auf dem Grenzweg haben mal wieder Waldarbeiter gewütet. Absteigen angesagt.


----------



## five40 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich wäre auch für Wurmtal, bei Minusgraden ist es auf dem Kalk schön griffig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. Februar 2008)

Och Leude - so wenig Rückmeldungen nur?!
Die Kalkberge sind doch mal sowas von flexibel, mehr geht doch gar nich....
Ein Trupp düst a bisserl durch's Ländle drumherum - die anderen können sich an klasse Drops und Kickern verlustieren; ist das denn keine Mitfahrt wert?
Wär doch viel lustiger mit mehr Leuten!!  

@bobcat+five40
Freu mich schon auf den Kalk - war nur einmal dort; zu dem Zeitpunkt war ich aber noch arg unsicher aufm Bike; dieses Mal kann ich das Potenzial dieser Gegend bestimmt mehr genießen


----------



## bobcat (15. Februar 2008)

@ five40 & Holger :
Kalkberge ... hmm. Die Nacht hats geregnet. Die WE Tour würde nach sehr frostiger Nacht ja gegen Mittag stattfinden, dh die Sonne hat dann schon die oberste Schicht angetaut. Das könnte fast unfahrbar werden. Sonst gibts da ja fast nur WAB...


----------



## Holger78 (15. Februar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> @ five40 & Holger :
> Kalkberge ... hmm. Die Nacht hats geregnet. Die WE Tour würde nach sehr frostiger Nacht ja gegen Mittag stattfinden, dh die Sonne hat dann schon die oberste Schicht angetaut. Das könnte fast unfahrbar werden. Sonst gibts da ja fast nur WAB...



Mist - is es schon wieder so kalt geworden in Deutschland....?!
Unter diesen Umständen bin ich natürlich für Neuvorschläge offen - alternativ würd ich den Grenzweg mit Ausflug zur Toblerone bevorzugen. 
Was meint Ihr?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## bobcat (15. Februar 2008)

Sonntag 13°° gemischte Tour durch den Aachener Wald ?


----------



## Holger78 (15. Februar 2008)

mmh..., gemischt klingt mir irgendwie nach zu viel Forstwegen.... Würde ein Verhältniss 90-10 Trails-Forstwege bevorzugen. Wenn Dir das zu einseitig ist würd ich eher allein ne Erkundungstour starten


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2008)

Oh mann...


----------



## Holger78 (15. Februar 2008)

war das n sinnvoller Kommentar?


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Oh mann...


bin ich müde


----------



## rpo35 (15. Februar 2008)

Jetzt macht er Sinn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (15. Februar 2008)

right


----------



## bobcat (16. Februar 2008)

Nun, ich fahre morgen ne Runde :
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5896


----------



## Holger78 (16. Februar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Nun, ich fahre morgen ne Runde :
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5896



Ne Antwort hätt ich schon bevorzugt


----------



## bobcat (16. Februar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> mmh..., gemischt klingt mir irgendwie nach zu viel Forstwegen.... Würde ein Verhältniss 90-10 Trails-Forstwege bevorzugen. Wenn Dir das zu einseitig ist würd ich eher allein ne Erkundungstour starten




Nix Frage...
nix Antwort   



Du kennst doch die Touren, die ich fahre. Morgen wirds nicht anders.
Sind schon viele Trails dabei.


----------



## Holger78 (17. Februar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Nix Frage...
> nix Antwort
> 
> 
> ...



mmh..., dat stimmt. Morgen Shuttle via WAB zu den schönsten Abfahrten und Trails?

Gruß Holger


----------



## bobcat (17. Februar 2008)

Jupps...
nur wenn sich keiner einträgt nehme ich den Termin raus und fahre eine sonnige Runde über die Straße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (17. Februar 2008)

Hallo,

ich würde heute Nachmittag eher eine kurze Trailrunde fahren.


----------



## rpo35 (17. Februar 2008)

Wir waren heute Nachmittag ganz spontan noch kurz unterwegs, um die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Wochenendes zu erhaschen...






Nachdem Jule aufgrund zu kalter Füße abbrach, gönnte ich mir noch den Bahntrail im Sonnenuntergang...


 


Und hab' dann dem Wald gute Nacht gesagt...





Alle Bilder: klick...

Schöne Woche
Ralph


----------



## bobcat (20. Februar 2008)

Nächstes WE ist gutes Wetter angesagt.
Fährt jemand?


----------



## Holger78 (20. Februar 2008)

Muss Freitag nacht/ Samstag erst noch meine Hinterradnabe warten (gerad drei Wochen alt - mann mann mann). Wenn weiter nix kaputt ist, werd ich mit Sicherheit auf Tour gehen.
Hab mir vorgenommen den Grenzweg (vor allem das oberste Stück der Abfahrt in Nähe Dreiländereck) ein paar Mal zu fahren um was flotter zu werden.
Alternativ wären doch bei schönem Wetter endlich mal die Kalkberge zu besichtigen, oder?

Gruß
Holger


----------



## bobcat (20. Februar 2008)

Kalkberge sind auch gut...jedoch außer diesen gibts wenig Trails da oder ich kenne sie nicht.


----------



## Holger78 (20. Februar 2008)

Mir auch nicht geläufig.... Wenn Kalkberge dann würd ich halt mal ausprobieren mich dort die Abhänge runterzuschmeißen. Wär in dem Sinn dann auch keine Tour sondern eher ein "Spot" zum Spaß haben. Vielleicht meldet sich noch jemand - noch was von Mirko oder Justfake & Co gehört?


----------



## bobcat (20. Februar 2008)

Nöö, die werden sich wenn sie Lust haben wohl hier melden.

Wenn Kalkberge, dann werde ich das aber auch mit etwas Fahradfahren verbinden


----------



## Holger78 (20. Februar 2008)

Wenn Du mich danach wieder an den Schanzen abholst


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. Februar 2008)

So, bin wieder halbwegs fit. Werde aber dieses Wochenende in der Gegend Stolberg fahren, da ich nicht weiß, wie kange ich durchhalte, erst mal langsam wieder angehen, sonst liege ich direkt wieder da. Werde wohl auf Trailerkundung an der Laufenburg fahren.


----------



## Holger78 (20. Februar 2008)

Hey - schön zu hören!
Kann Dich Würselen nicht reizen? Fahren doch (ich zumindest) mit dem Auto hin. Gibt n paar nette Sprungschanzen dort - in jedweder Größenordnung....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (21. Februar 2008)

Nächste Woche gerne wieder, Sonntag will ich nen ruhigen schieben, gemütlich von zu Hause los, gucken wie fit ich bin und jederzeit zurück.


----------



## Holger78 (21. Februar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Nächste Woche gerne wieder, Sonntag will ich nen ruhigen schieben, gemütlich von zu Hause los, gucken wie fit ich bin und jederzeit zurück.



Ok - dann erstmal erholsames WE!


----------



## Holger78 (21. Februar 2008)

(Damen und) Herren der Schöpfung:

Für Samstag ist dies hier geplant:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5930

Kann u.U. passieren, daß ich bergauf auch mal schiebe  . Entsprechend locker ist das Ganze zu sehen.
Wer Lust hat - eintragen 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## bayu (22. Februar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> (Damen und) Herren der Schöpfung:
> 
> Für Samstag ist dies hier geplant:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=5930
> ...



Ich fahre mit.... 

@Mirco: gute Besserung!


----------



## Holger78 (24. Februar 2008)

Gestern und heut mal wieder jeweils n Stündchen auf der Schokolade gespielt.... 
Da hat's mich heut doch tatsächlich nach der 2. Steilabfahrt derb gefetzt.
10m? nach schlucken der Kuppe hat es mich dermaßen ausgehebelt, daß ich mich 6-7m weiter auf dem Boden unter meinem Bike wiedergefunden hab... .
Glücklicherweise gestern noch Ellbogen-Schoner geholt - den Helm kann ich ebenfalls erst mal vom Dreck befreien.
Nur den Vorbau wieder gerade gerückt - leider stimmt jetzt irgendwas mit der Vorderradbremse nich ganz; sieht aber nur nach ner Kleinigkeit aus....

Und das alles bevor ich zum ersten Mal den Kicker ganz am Ende nehmen wollte  - hab gestern vier Jungs diesen Kicker aus voller Fahrt nehmen sehen; das sah so klasse aus - wollt's heut unbedingt nachmachen; naja nächstes We dann halt.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Facom (24. Februar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Da hat's mich heut doch tatsächlich nach der 2. Steilabfahrt derb gefetzt.
> 10m? nach schlucken der Kuppe hat es mich dermaßen ausgehebelt, [...]



Hm, ungewöhnliche Stelle zu stürzen eigentlich hihi, aber noch schmerz- und beulenfrei ausgegangen? 

War heute auch kurz oben, aber nur einmal komplett gefahren, ganz schön viel los gewesen da


----------



## Holger78 (24. Februar 2008)

Ja - kann's mir auch nich wirklich erklären  .
Glaub ich war zu weit links und frontlastig (naja: 14cm-Vorbau noch von damals ) - irgendwo gibt's so nen kleinen Stein (5cm); wär möglich, daß ich den touchiert hab - war mit den Augen schon beim Kicker  .
Dank den Klamotten nix abbekommen - kennst das vielleicht: auf dem Boden liegen und wundern, aufstehen und nachprüfen ob noch alles an der richtigen Stelle sitzt und weiterfahren... 
War erst gegen fünf dort, hab nur noch drei Jungs (neben der Toblerone) und den Bike-Händler aus Vaals mit seinem Kumpel getroffen - insofern: freie Bahn


----------



## Blackwater Park (24. Februar 2008)

du machst es wohl genau anders als ich: den kicker bin ich schon oft gesprungen, das steilstück hab ich mich noch nie getraut. hab auch schonmal zugesehen wie mein vordermann das steilstück runtergepurzelt ist, so ein ausgefallener ort zum stürzen scheint das also auch nicht zu sein.


----------



## Holger78 (24. Februar 2008)

nö - Steilstück is kein Problem....
Das Ganze ist ja 15m? später passiert.
Wollt mal richtig auf Tempo machen um den Kicker schön auszunützen; das muss ich wohl noch mal üben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (25. Februar 2008)

Holger...Holger...was soll nur aus Dir werden, wenn Du mal älter bist


----------



## TvS (25. Februar 2008)

Welches Steilstück und welchen Kicker meint Ihr jetzt? Die zweite Abfahrt ist die mit dem Toblerone-Obstacle, danach gibts einen schönen Kicker. Der Kicker ganz am Ende wiederum ist hinter der dritten, fieseren Abfahrt mit den freigespülten Wurzeln.


----------



## Blackwater Park (25. Februar 2008)

also ich meinte das letzte steilstück und den kicker ganz am ende, den mittleren glatten hügel hab ich jetzt nicht als steilstück mitgezählt


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Februar 2008)

Holger wird nicht alt....


----------



## Holger78 (25. Februar 2008)

Sprech auch von dem Kicker nach der Abfahrt mit den freiliegenden Wurzeln - die 'zweite' Steilabfahrt is doch mehr so n Starthügel, oder?!


----------



## Holger78 (25. Februar 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Holger...Holger...was soll nur aus Dir werden, wenn Du mal älter bist



Gestern war alles prima - heut fühlt sich mein Nacken an als wär alles mit blauen Flecken übersät  . Und ich wollt morgen nach Namur fahren  .
Wird das mit dem Schmerzempfinden schlimmer je älter man wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (25. Februar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Holger wird nicht alt....



Dich krieg ich auch noch dazu, daß Du Dir Schoner anziehst und mit mir da runter heizt


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Februar 2008)

Noch etwas Geduld, suche mir zur Zeit mein neues Rad aus, mit dem das auch Spass macht und halbwegs gesund ist.


----------



## blackseal (25. Februar 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Dich krieg ich auch noch dazu, daß Du Dir Schoner anziehst und mit mir da runter heizt




...das will ich wohl dann auch sehen !


----------



## Holger78 (25. Februar 2008)

Jetzt machste mich wieder neidisch... 
Freu mich drauf!!

@blackseal
Da bist Du nicht der Einzige!


----------



## justfake (25. Februar 2008)

und ihr seid nicht nur zwei


----------



## blackseal (25. Februar 2008)

...bei der gelegenheit. weil ja jetzt fast alle online sind. wann fahren denn die luftpumpen nochmal gemeinsam unter die top 100 ??? marek ist ja auch wieder im lande.



......fünf minuten später: alle weg. keine antwort. symptomathisch. ;-) so wird das nix mehr dieses jahr. lol


----------



## Holger78 (25. Februar 2008)

öhmm, da haste irgendwie recht  . 
N paar Pedalisten unter sich  
Keine Ahnung ob wir das nochmal mit allen Mann hinkriegen - nett wär's ja schon


----------



## justfake (25. Februar 2008)

bis wann geht das? ende märz?
habe bis mitte märz klausurphase. dazu kommt, dass meine lampe zur zeit noch in einer weiteren ausbaustufe ist und ich deswegen schlecht abends fahren kann.
spätestens nach den klausuren, kann ich auch wieder jeden tag fahren!


----------



## Holger78 (25. Februar 2008)

jo -Ende März.
Für mich kommt wie immer nur We in Frage - natürlich bis auf die Osterferien  . Werd mir für den Zeitraum n Zelt auf die Toblerone stellen  Seid dann alle herzlich eingeladen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Februar 2008)

Also ich starte am WE wieder aber Marek kann erst wieder in 3 Wochen.
Wenn ihr so scharf drauf seit könnt ihr auch alle was spenden, dann geht´s schneller mit dem neuen Rahmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GM210 (26. Februar 2008)

Ich werde mich Ende März auch mal wieder einklinken. Hab momentan viel mit den Klausuren um die Ohren und hab ein schlechtes Gewissen, wenn ich biken gehe ;-). Villeicht lernender Holger und ich sich dann ja mal kennen. Ich hätte nämlich auch mal Lust ein paar Stunden an der Toblerone zu verbringen und ich denke, so wie ich das hier lese, gibts da keinen Leistungsdruck und unnötiges gepose! (Wir sind ja nicht mehr 15 ;-) )Find ich gut!
Allen viel Spass beim biken.
Gruss, Basti


----------



## bobcat (26. Februar 2008)

@ Mirko  
Für Touren könnte man sich auch mal am Relais Königsberg treffen.
So bräuchte niemand...ok...fast niemand ;-)  mit dem Auto anzureisen.
Von dort aus gibts es ja unzählige Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Februar 2008)

Bis Relais Königsberg hab ich schon ne Stunde hin und wieder ein zurück, aber wir können uns trotzdem mal da treffen. Samstag ist in Rötgen (also fast an Relais Königsberg) wieder Firebike Tour. Wenn das Wetter nicht zu mies ist wollte ich dabei sein. Hab immer noch etwas Schnupfen. Sonntag fahre ich dann mit einem Grüppchen, wo es euch zu langsam sein dürfte. Wahrscheinlich Start in Breinig oder Vicht.


----------



## rpo35 (26. Februar 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Bis Relais Königsberg hab ich schon ne Stunde hin und wieder ein zurück...


Na und? Dann lohnt es sich wenigstens


----------



## bobcat (3. März 2008)

Soo, hier ist ja mal wieder die Hölle los....   


Hier mal zwei Bilder von der Schanze, die ich am Schlangenberg entdeckt habe. Das Bike habe ich mal als Maßstab hingelegt. Die kleine Konstruktion aus Stöckchen habe ich gebastelt um zu schauen wie weit ich da springe...
sind gut vier Meter.


----------



## Wüstenhund (3. März 2008)

schaut knuffig aus. Wo ist das denn genau?


----------



## bobcat (3. März 2008)

Der Schlangenberg...bei Breinigerberg.


----------



## blackseal (3. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Der Schlangenberg...bei Breinigerberg.



...und wie verirrt man sich als aachener waldschrat bis breinigerberg bitte ? 
ihr reist doch sonst immer mit dem wagen an...


----------



## bobcat (4. März 2008)

Verirrt................was sonst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. März 2008)

Hat da jetzt auch eine geschaufelt, war lang nicht mehr da. Dann hab ich ja jetzt ne Trainingsstrecke vor der Türe. Nächsten Samstag? Start in Vicht, über Zweifall nach Rötgen und über Schlangenberg zurück...


----------



## blackseal (4. März 2008)

wenn mein rad fertig wird bis samstag fahr ich mit.


----------



## StahlWerker (4. März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

gestern sind mir in Laurensberg meine beiden Bikes gestohlen worden.  

1x Giant NRS mit Race Face Kurbeln, Reba SL Gabel, XT Schaltwerk und Umwerfer sowie DT Onyx Naben mit Mavic 317 Disc Felgen und Hayes nine Bremsen.

1x HT no name mit neuer Truvativ Stylo Kurbel in Silber, XT Schaltwerk, LX Umwerfer, Race Face Lanker/Vorbau, LX V-brakes (Rahmen schwarz matt)

Falls Euch eines der beiden ueber den Weg laeuft, bitte melden

VG
Markus


----------



## blackseal (4. März 2008)

...steht das in irgendeinem zusammenhang mit meinem beitrag eben ?
 nein. ich kaufe meine teile.

das tut mir echt leid für dich. aber die räder sind bestimmt schon zerlegt und alles was zuzuordnen wäre auf dem müll gelandet. ist mir vor jahren mal in bonn passiert. die kläglichen aber nummerierten reste habe ich nach einem tag suche an einem bahndamm richtung köln gefunden und wieder aufgebaut. waren die dinger bei dir wenigstens versichert ?


----------



## StahlWerker (4. März 2008)

danke Dir fuer die Anteilnahme!

teilweise versichert - das ist aergerlich, aber gut...

viel schlimmer ist, dass ich mit dem NRS meinen ersten Alpencross gefahren bin und es einen gewissen nostalgischen Wert fuer mich hat(te)   

VG
Markus


----------



## rpo35 (4. März 2008)

@StahlWerker: Sind die Bikes aus der/dem Wohnung/Keller gestohlen worden? Mir wird ganz schlecht, wenn ich nur daran denke... 

Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## StahlWerker (4. März 2008)

@ Ralph

sind aus unserem Garten (nicht einsehbar) von der Terrasse (angekettet) gestohlen worden...

VG
Markus


----------



## branderstier (4. März 2008)

Hallo Markus,

mein Beileid, ist ja große *******. 
Dann fällt unsere Tour ja auch auf absehbare Zeit aus.  

Viel Glück beim auftreiben der Bikes.
Und tschüß


----------



## paraschieber (4. März 2008)

Mir ist an der Uni auch mal meine Stadtschlampe (altes Bulls Mtb, aber zu dem Zeitpunkt frisch überholt und 300 investiert) geklaut worden. Ich habs aber schon ne Stunde später bemerkt. Auf dem Weg zur Polizeistation hab ich dann einen Streifenwagen angehalten und denen mein Rad beschrieben. 20 min später kam dann der Anruf " Wir haben hier ein Fahrrad gefunden, das auf ihre Beschreibung passt" und nach weiteren 10 min. stand dann der Streifenwagen vor meiner Tür, mit meinem Rad auf der Rückbank .
Naja wo haben sie es wohl gefunden??
Richtig am Kaiserplatz.


----------



## StahlWerker (4. März 2008)

Anzeige bei der Plozei ist gemacht - leider noch keine positive Nachricht...


----------



## rpo35 (5. März 2008)

@Wüstenhund: Zieh doch bitte beim Laufen deinen Helm an. Dann erkenne ich dich auch


----------



## Sebbi03 (5. März 2008)

StahlWerker schrieb:


> Anzeige bei der Plozei ist gemacht - leider noch keine positive Nachricht...



Hi,
evtl. ein Fall von Beschaffungskriminalität. Also besonders Ecke Kaiserplatz mal schauen ob da nicht einfach einer mit rumfährt/draufsitzt.

Ist einem Freund schon passiert: Rad aus Wohnung geklaut und so ein Witzbold ist ein paar Tage später damit lockerflockig durch die Stadt geradelt, zum Kaiserplatz.
Da haben wirs dann mit Ordnungsbeamten (sitzen ja direkt da) eingesammelt. 

Von den üblichen Damen&Herren die da so rumstehen (Junkies) kannte natürlich keiner das Rad, das mitten zwischen ihnen angelehnt stand.

Also...Augen auf, vielleicht haste ja Glück


----------



## bobcat (6. März 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Hat da jetzt auch eine geschaufelt, war lang nicht mehr da. Dann hab ich ja jetzt ne Trainingsstrecke vor der Türe. Nächsten Samstag? Start in Vicht, über Zweifall nach Rötgen und über Schlangenberg zurück...




Wie wäre es denn damit den Schlangenberg an den Anfang zu legen?
Dann würde ich dahin kommen und von da  aus weiter.
Da wäre ich dabei...vorausgesetzt es bleibt bis dahin trocken


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. März 2008)

Dann Treffpunkt wie immer Waldschenke, nur diesmal die am Breinigerberg, also der Wanderparkplatz da. Start muss wohl um 12:00 Uhr sein, davor hab ich nen Termin und ab 16:00 Uhr Geburtstagsfeier.


----------



## bobcat (6. März 2008)

12 °° wäre für mich ok. Allerdings keine Ahnung wo da der Wanderparkplatz ist. Ich wäre dann gegen 12:15 am Schlangenberg...
wenn es trocken bleibt...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. März 2008)

Zwischen Breinig und Nachtigällchen (Richtung Vicht oder Mausbach) fährst du erst den Berg runter, dann wieder hoch (rechts von der Strasse liegt der Schlangenberg) und dann ginge es wieder runter. Oben auf dem Hügel ist der Parkplatz. Wir können uns auch am Schlangenberg treffen, nur wo da? Am besten wäre dann die höchste Erhebung wo das Kreuz drauf steht, da ist ja auch direkt die Schanze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (6. März 2008)

Jupps...12:15 oben drauf beim Kreuz ist cool.
Ich komm ja mit dem Bike,nicht mit dem Auto.

Fährt noch jemand von Aachen?
Wenn, dann Treffpunkt 10:45 Waldschenke Lütticherstraße.

Da bin ich aber nur, wenn sich jemand anmeldet.


----------



## bobcat (7. März 2008)

So Mirko...wie siehts aus mit morgen?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. März 2008)

ich werde da sein.


----------



## bobcat (8. März 2008)

Ich auch...aber sonst sind keine Aachener zu motivieren wie es scheint


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. März 2008)

und auch keine Stolberger...


----------



## bobcat (8. März 2008)

na ja...verständlich bei dem miesen Wetter


----------



## blackseal (8. März 2008)

mit meinen neuen reifchen wäre ich sicher nicht die reine freude für euch beide momentan. und das zweitrad will nicht fertig werden...
shadow und cadex vertragen sich nicht. und auch die hs 22 zickt mit den dicken pneus herum. ich muß heute also schlichten. ;-)
aber wenn ihr in der nähe seid macht doch mal nen abstecher hier runter...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. März 2008)

Keine schlechte Idee, sag mir mal nen schönen Weg von Breinig zu dir, über den Truppenübungsplatz am besten...


----------



## blackseal (8. März 2008)

...ist ganz einfach:
wenn du von breinigerberg aus kommst, fährst du entweder an der schwermetall in den wald rüber richtung rüst und dann hinter dem steinbruch auf den brockenberg rauf. 
von da entweder rechts durch büsbach bis zum mercedes händler an der ecke und dann die strasse richtung aachen bis kurz hinter den parkplatz rechts. dann rechts runter bis gut gedau und links an den katzensteinen vorbei.
oder vom brockenberg aus links über den jubiläumsweg bis zur strasse von breinig nach büsbach. auf dem radweg runter bis zur kirche in büsbach. geradeaus weiter den berg runter bis zur kreuzung freunder landstrasse. die überqueren und dann an gedau vorbei zur bocksmühle.
sag bescheid. ich koche nen kaffee. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (10. März 2008)

Die Waldarbeiter haben ja manchen Teilen des Aachener Waldes schlimmer zugesetzt als Kyrill


----------



## Wüstenhund (10. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Die Waldarbeiter haben ja manchen Teilen des Aachener Waldes schlimmer zugesetzt als Kyrill



Ja, und wenn man dann dort mal joggen geht, wird man von rpo fast umgefahren.


----------



## five40 (10. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Die Waldarbeiter haben ja manchen Teilen des Aachener Waldes schlimmer zugesetzt als Kyrill



Bei der Pionierquelle werden inzwischen ja auch schon die Wege zugepflanzt!


----------



## bobcat (11. März 2008)

...und der letzte Teil des Grenztrails (der parallel zu den Gleisen läuft)
war gestern mit 30-40 Stöckchen und Ästen versperrt. So alle paar Meter lag etwas quer über den Trail. Da will uns jemand das MTB fahren verleiden...


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...und der letzte Teil des Grenztrails (der parallel zu den Gleisen läuft)...


Also das Stück runter Richtung Entenpfuhl?


----------



## bobcat (11. März 2008)

...genau !

Gib zu...Du warst das


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

Sonntag Mittag lag da noch nix! Wir sind vom Entenpfuhl aus hochgefahren.


----------



## bobcat (11. März 2008)

Muss jemand Montag vormittags gemacht haben.
Bin Sonntag nachmittag auch da gefahren und alles war frei.
Montag Nachmittag  war dann alles zu.
Na ja, jetzt nicht mehr


----------



## rpo35 (11. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...Na ja, jetzt nicht mehr


Feiner Zug von dir


----------



## Holger78 (15. März 2008)

Tach zusammen!

Fährt heut jemand?
Wollt ne gemütliche Trailtour machen (Grenzweg&Co) - im Anschlüß vielleicht noch n Stündchen auf die Toblerone....
Wenn einer Bock hat - bis ca. 12.00h les ich die Antwort 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. März 2008)

Trotz Traumwetter hab ich zu viel Arbeit. Morgen wieder, wenns nicht regnet.


----------



## Holger78 (15. März 2008)

Jo - schade drum.
Aber ma gucken wegen morgen 
Was sagt eigentlich Dein Bike-Aufbau? Geht gut voran?
Ich düs jetzt ma los!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Holger78 (16. März 2008)

mmnnjööoaah....
Bin heut zu sehr Mimi - is das wieder n Sch...wetter 
Werd wohl mein Bmx warten anstatt biken zu gehen.

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wüstenhund (21. März 2008)

So, ich sag dann auch an dieser Stelle mal das obligatorische "tschüss" in die Runde. Werde morgen umziehen und ab dann allenfalls nur noch sporadisch in Aachen auftauchen. 	

Sobald das Wetter wieder besser ist und ich meine fast 3monatige Auszeit kompensiert habe, werde ich hier noch mal für ein Ründchen in der Eifel aufschlagen.

Bis dahin wünsche ich allen Aachenern aus dem Forum alles Gute und einen  sonnigen Saisonstart!

Der Hund


----------



## bobcat (22. März 2008)

Alles gute für die Zukunft  

und danke für das sonnige Wetter


----------



## Wüstenhund (22. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...und danke für das sonnige Wetter



Hast Du in Deinem Reifenarsenal keine Spikes rumliegen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (22. März 2008)

Von mir ebenfalls alles Gute!
Lass mal wieder von Dir hören.... 

Gruß
Holger


----------



## race-face08 (22. März 2008)

hallo bin auch neu hier und steig noch nit durch! ja im Aachener Stadtwald kann man schon rollen aber was richtig geiles anspruchvolles hab ich noch nicht entdeckt!


----------



## race-face08 (22. März 2008)

Hey echt cool Danke!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. März 2008)

Alles Gute Wüstenhund, wo geht´s denn hin?

An den Rest der Downhiller hier, wer hat morgen Lust auf Abfahrt in Rohren? Ich werde gegen 11:00 da sein, auf Brettern versteht sich...


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2008)

Alles Gute Hund  
Ansonsten: Sind Ferien stimmts  

Ralph


----------



## race-face08 (22. März 2008)

Hey ich will auch nach Rohren! komme aus Aachen ( zugezogen) kenn mich nich aus wo isn das? und um wieviel Uhr! Gruss Race!!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (22. März 2008)

Rohren ist bei Monschau. Wir können uns gerne irgendwo treffen, ich fahre von Stolberg über Zweifall, Rötgen und Konzen. Heute war nur der kleine Lift auf, aber morgen bestimmt auch der große.


----------



## rpo35 (22. März 2008)

^Roetgen!!


----------



## Holger78 (22. März 2008)

Viel Spaß morgen den Ski-Downhillern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TheDopeofLife (25. März 2008)

Heute im Wald  













ein schönes abwechslungsreiches und zu gleich rutschiges Vergnügen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (29. März 2008)

Auch wenn ich sie nicht habe nehme ich mir dieses WE noch mal die Zeit zum Biken. Fährt noch jemand?


----------



## bobcat (29. März 2008)

...fährt hier noch jemand... 

Was für eine Frage Mirko!

Der Wald war mir noch zu matschig...habe mich heute mal einer Rennradgruppe angeschlossen...war mal ganz lustig.

Wenn es trockener wird bin ich auch wieder im Wald dabei.


----------



## kurzer37 (30. März 2008)

Hallo Forenleser

hat von Euch noch jemand Cleats von Shimano 

*SPD Plattensatz SM SH 56 rumliegen? Würde Sie dann abkaufen.*

*Gruß*
*Kurzer37*

*@bobcat  wir ( Mirko und Ich ) waren Gestern um die Wehebachtalsperre und es war trocken.*


----------



## bobcat (30. März 2008)

Jaaa...Waldautobahn geht ja fast immer


----------



## Wheeler9990 (30. März 2008)

Waldautobahn mit Kurzem  Abstechern, weil Strasse im See versenkt...
Fotos auf http://picasaweb.google.de/Teamaixweb

Wer ist dabei: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=4423 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (31. März 2008)

Bei entsprechenden Wetter bin ich sicher dabei


----------



## Wheeler9990 (31. März 2008)

Das Wetter ist immer entsprechend, also dann bis Samstag.


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. März 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...fährt hier noch jemand...
> 
> Was für eine Frage Mirko!
> 
> ...



also gestern war´s voll okay, nicht mal matschig, nur weich...
also toblerone und funkturm trail gingen super  

gruß


----------



## rpo35 (31. März 2008)

Bin gestern am späten Nachmittag an der Toblerone vorbei gekommen, da schoben gerade ca. 8 Biker ihre Maschinen den Berg hoch (Jungs, ihr müßt fahren   )
Ich finde, dass die Trails diesen Winter stark gelitten haben. Der oben genannte Trail am Funkturm z.b. ist bald so breit wie 'ne Autobahn und extrem ausgefahren.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## Rockcity Roller (31. März 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Bin gestern am späten Nachmittag an der Toblerone vorbei gekommen, da schoben gerade ca. 8 Biker ihre Maschinen den Berg hoch (Jungs, ihr müßt fahren   )
> Ich finde, dass die Trails diesen Winter stark gelitten haben. Der oben genannte Trail am Funkturm z.b. ist bald so breit wie 'ne Autobahn und extrem ausgefahren.
> 
> Grüße
> Ralph



hehe, du hast gut reden mit deinem 12kg-hardtail  

und wenn die strecken ausgefahren sind, wirds doch umso interessanter   mehr freiliegende wurzeln etc, anspruchsvoller! ahoi!


----------



## mcmarki (1. April 2008)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hehe, du hast gut reden mit deinem 12kg-hardtail
> 
> und wenn die strecken ausgefahren sind, wirds doch umso interessanter   mehr freiliegende wurzeln etc, anspruchsvoller! ahoi!



Hey Ralph ist Dein Rad echt so schwer??


----------



## rpo35 (1. April 2008)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> hehe, du hast gut reden mit deinem 12kg-hardtail
> 
> und wenn die strecken ausgefahren sind, wirds doch umso interessanter  mehr freiliegende wurzeln etc, anspruchsvoller! ahoi!


Ich fahre da auch mit Deinem "Panzer" hoch  
Und zum Thema "anspruchsvoller": Wenn die Trails aber immer breiter werden, wirds wieder leichter. Nee mal im Ernst - ich finde, dass diverse Passagen schon ziemlich kaputt gefahren wurden.



mcmarki schrieb:


> Hey Ralph ist Dein Rad echt so schwer??


Keine Sorge, knapp unter 11 wirds schon noch sein


----------



## five40 (2. April 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich fahre da auch mit Deinem "Panzer" hoch
> Und zum Thema "anspruchsvoller": Wenn die Trails aber immer breiter werden, wirds wieder leichter. Nee mal im Ernst - ich finde, dass diverse Passagen schon ziemlich kaputt gefahren wurden.



so ist es


----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2008)

Gut, dass ich mit der Meinung nicht ganz alleine da stehe.
Woran liegts denn? Sind in Aachen plötzlich viel mehr Biker im Wald unterwegs als früher? Oder sind sie/wir rücksichtsloser geworden? Lag's am Wetter (zu wenig Frost)?


----------



## Rockcity Roller (2. April 2008)

naja, also wenn strecken ausgefahren werden, die erde wegefetzt oder auseschwemmt wird und sich die wurzeln immer mehr rausbilden, empfinde ich eine strecke dadurch als schwerer...wenn die strecke breiter wird, muss ich ja nicht aussen fahren, sondern bleib bei meiner linie wie ich sie immer fahre...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (2. April 2008)

Rockcity Roller schrieb:


> ...wenn die strecke breiter wird, muss ich ja nicht aussen fahren, sondern bleib bei meiner linie wie ich sie immer fahre...


Das tun aber scheinbar nicht alle, sonst würde sie ja nicht breiter werden.
Ich meine hier auch weniger die Toblerone sondern Trails, auf denen mir das so bisher nie aufgefallen ist.
Z.b. die Abfahrt vom Funkturm, aber auch der Trail vom Pilgerkreuz runter in Richtung Bahnlinie bei Preußwald.


----------



## five40 (2. April 2008)

Es ist wohl eine Fokusierung auf die Hotspots, insbesondere von den freeride orientierteren Bikern. Zum Teil kennen die Leute andere Wege bzw. Gebiete auch nicht.

Zum Funkturmtrail: Da gab es einen Mister X, der sich von früher an diesen Trail erinnert hat. Mister X zeigte diesen Trail einer Gruppe Y und seitdem fährt die Gruppe Y. Und so weiter ...


Warum die Wege breiter werden:
 -> früher 2,1"
 -> heute 2,4" Reifenbreite 
oder die saubere Linie befindet sich am Rand!


----------



## Wheeler9990 (3. April 2008)

Hey Leute, der Wald ist soooo groß, meint ihr nicht, dass wir da irgendwo alle Platz haben? Ich kann mich darüber nicht tagelang streiten, die Freerider wollen schließlich auch nur ihren Spaß und machen nicht mutwillige "unsere" schönen Trails kaputt. Außer ein paar wenigen Trails in einem kleinen Stück Aachener Wald habe ich noch keinen Spuren von denen gesehen in der ganzen großen nördlichen Voreifel.
Wenn ich mich über irgendwen aufregen könnte dann wären das Reiter und Forstmachinen, die einen Trail schon nach einmaliger Benutzung unfahrbar machen.


----------



## bobcat (3. April 2008)

Das Geplänkel "Freerider vs. XC Fahrer" ist nur Stichelei aus Spass.
Bin aber sonst der gleichen Meinung...


----------



## justfake (3. April 2008)

Hallöchen.
habe nach langer abstinenz mal einen termin für samstag eingetragen. 
wird ein "erster frühlingsausritt" und von daher relativ gemütlich.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6165


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2008)

@wheeler: Wo gabs denn hier einen Streit? Was hast du gelesen? Ich habe lediglich festgestellt, dass sich die Trail allgemein in einem schlechteren Zustand befinden und 1 2 Spots als Beispiel genannt.

Ist es ein Problem, wenn man sich unter Gleichgesinnten über so etwas unterhält?
Meine Bitte an alle: Geht etwas vorsichtiger mit unserem Wald um.
Wenn die Trails völlig aufgeweicht sind, sollte man sie einfach ein bisschen in Ruhe lassen - meine Meinung.


----------



## rpo35 (3. April 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> ...Bin aber sonst der gleichen Meinung...


Welche?


----------



## XCRacer (3. April 2008)

Ich war am Wochenende mit der DIMB bei Bingen unterwegs. Da galt es Treppenstufen herunter zu fahren. Die sich das nicht getraut haben, sind links an der Treppe vorbei gefahren und haben ein paar schöne Spuren gelegt. Die Nächsten, die kommen würden und das sehen, sagen: "He, links da kann man ja auch fahren!"

Was haben aber die Guides gemacht? Die sind zurück gefahren haben die Spur mit Erde und Laub abgedeckt. Die Verursachen bekamen gesagt, dass die Treppe der Weg war. Wer sich das nicht zutraut soll bitte absteigen, schieben und keinen neuen Weg aufmachen!

Ebenso gab es später mecker, weil einige eine Spitzkehre nicht fahren wollten/konnten und statt dessen innen abkürzten und damit eine neue Spur aufmachten.

Will sagen, fahrt auf den Wegen und nicht daneben, weil euch der Weg grad zu matschig oder zu unwegsam ist!

Danke für's Lesen


----------



## bobcat (3. April 2008)

@ Ralph: 
gleiche Meinung zu Reiter und Forstmaschinen.

@ XCRacer stimmt...gilt aber eher für Naturwälder.
Der Aachener Wald ist ein reiner Nutzwald und gleicht zur Zeit teils eher einem Panzerübungsgelände...und das ist nicht schuld irgendwelcher Mountainbiker.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mudman (4. April 2008)

Tach zusammen,

zum Thema Wege kaputt möchte ich sagen das man in seinem Stamm Bike Gebiet oder auch auf seiner Hausrunde auch ruhig mal Hand anlegen kann.
Das mach ich einmal im Jahr z.B. ausgefahrene Schlammlöcher auffüllen tiefhängende Äst absägen (Fachgerecht natürlich) totholz wegräumen usw.
so bleibt der Trail in schuß und ich habe mehr Spaß beim fahren.
Also ruhig auch mal verantwortung übernehmen und die Trails pflegen. Dann haben alle mehr Spaß
Trailpflege ist in anderen Ländern übrigens normal und dem Eifelverein würde auch der wind aus den segeln genommen.


----------



## bobcat (9. April 2008)

...


----------



## bobcat (9. April 2008)

Soo...der Wetterbericht sagt für den Samstag mal keinen Regen an.

Termin


----------



## nudelholz (9. April 2008)

bin auf jeden fall dabei, wenn bis dahin mein bike von der inspektion zurück is.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. April 2008)

Hey hier tut sich ja wieder was. Bin auch dabei. Ich war Sonntag im Aachener Wald unterwegs, bis auf den Grenzweg links und rechts vom Köpfgen waren die Trails eigentlich sehr gut fahrbar.


----------



## bobcat (12. April 2008)

Klasse Wetter...dann bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. April 2008)

Schöne Runde heute, mal wieder was anderes als die üblichen Trails. Jetzt bin ich aber platt, also 13KG ist meine Schallmauer für ein Tourentaugliches Bike.
Nächste Woche wieder Hardtail, wenn ihr Lust habt vom Breinigerberg Richtung Birkenhof, Mulartshütte, Rötgen und dann mal sehen. Da sind einige schöne Trails.


----------



## PacMan (12. April 2008)

^^ Roetgen!


----------



## bobcat (13. April 2008)

...bei adequatem Wetter bin ich dabei !


----------



## maxxmaxx (14. April 2008)

Wenn ich euch mal eben mit einer anderen Frage belästigen darf?!
Ich war am Wochenende mit ein paar Freunden nach Vaals gefahren um uns mal den "Hexenweg Trail" anzugucken. Wahrscheinlich hat jeder eine andere Bezeichnung dafür, was den Trail jedoch zeichnet sind schräg gewachsene, kleine Bäume, die es nirgendwo anders in Aacheb gibt. Nun könnt ihr euch denken was jetzt kommt... Nachdem wir dann nach einer Stunde alle Leute gefragt haben die uns begegnet waren und den Trail trotzdem nicht gefunden haben sind wir dann einfach wieder zurück gefahren. 
Wisst ihr wo der sein kann? Ich hatte jedMenfalls alle Bäume auf einmal als schief und unnormal empfunden.
Wer nicht ins Forum schreiben will kann mir gernen ne PM schreiben, nur falls unsere grünen Freunde mitlesen sollten 
Gruß MuX


----------



## TvS (14. April 2008)

auf Wunsch editiert. Info per PM.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. April 2008)

Das Wetter soll ja adequat werden, zumindest Sonntag sonnig und warm, also: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6254


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2008)

ä


----------



## Wheeler9990 (17. April 2008)

Unser Deutschprof, jetzt hab ich schon Roetgen richtig geschrieben  , reicht das noch nicht


----------



## bobcat (17. April 2008)

@ Ralph  
beide Schreibweisen sind möglich.
Aber sicher...mit ä ist gebräuchlicher.

@Mirco  Diesen Sonntag werde ich Asphalt unter die Räder nehmen.


----------



## rpo35 (17. April 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> @ Ralph
> beide Schreibweisen sind möglich.
> Aber sicher...mit ä ist gebräuchlicher...


Beim "e" kotzt jede Rechtschreibprüfung.
@Mirco: Hatte mir den Termin nicht angesehen. Also, sehr lobenswert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. April 2008)

Ja, auch ich besser mich. Wäre der Freeride-Fräd nicht das Richtigä für dich? Da wimmält es nur so von Rächtschreibäxpärtän.


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2008)

Ach ich hab' doch nur ab und an ein bisschen Langeweile, mehr nicht


----------



## Wheeler9990 (18. April 2008)

bißchen hätte ich jetzt so geschrieben  aber müllen wir den Thread mal nicht damit zu.


----------



## rpo35 (18. April 2008)

Aus bißchen wurde bisschen. Die neue Rechtschreibung orientiert sich nach den Nuschlern.


----------



## Jule (24. April 2008)

Hey, der Nichtslutz hat ja Geburtstag!

Da schicke ich doch ganz schnell mal ein paar Glückwünsche über den großen Teich:
Alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Lutz!!!


----------



## rpo35 (24. April 2008)

Ich glaub' ich brauch 'ne Brille - hab' mir heute morgen die Liste angesehen und habs verpeilt 

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Latz  Mach dir 'nen schönen Tag (ist ja noch einges davon übrig da drüben  ) und feier ordentlich!!

Viele Grüße nach Minnesota 
Ralph


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. Mai 2008)

Was ist denn mit den Öchern los? Trotz Traumwetter passiert hier ja gar nichts mehr. Falls einer Lust hat, wir starten um 11 am Breinigerberg. Wie sieht es nächste Woche mit Kalkbergen / Wurmtal aus?


----------



## bobcat (4. Mai 2008)

Hi Mirko,


keine Ahnung was hier los ist...  

Ich habe auch keine Lust mehr hier etwas zu schreiben und Termine
vor zu schlagen   R.I.P

Wenn dann verabrede ich mich über die Aachener Runde.

Wir könnten aber den nächsten Samstag für das Wurmtal ins Auge fassen.

Wenn ja, dann werde ich einen Termin in der Aachener Runde reinsetzen.


----------



## Holger78 (4. Mai 2008)

Tach mal wieder!
Ich hab mich a bisserl raus getan da ich zum Einen die letzten Woche nicht viel aufs Bike kam zum Anderen weil ich halt nicht auf Forstwege steh....  War gestern abend nochmal auf der Toblerone - hab Tvs (Thomas) getroffen und die neuen Kicker zusammen mit ihm bestaunt  .
War echt lustig - ganz neues Feeling für mich, den Trail mal mit Grün drumherum runter zu brettern  .
Was die Kalkberge angeht - dafür wär ich absolut zu haben!
Lasst mal hören wie der aktuelle Stand am Freitag ist!

Lieben Gruß,
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nichtslutz (4. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Ich glaub' ich brauch 'ne Brille - hab' mir heute morgen die Liste angesehen und habs verpeilt
> 
> Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Latz  Mach dir 'nen schönen Tag (ist ja noch einges davon übrig da drüben  ) und feier ordentlich!!
> 
> ...





Jule schrieb:


> Hey, der Nichtslutz hat ja Geburtstag!
> 
> Da schicke ich doch ganz schnell mal ein paar Glückwünsche über den großen Teich:
> Alles alles Liebe zum Geburtstag, Lutz!!!



Argh!

Wenn auch viel zu spaet, danke fuer eure Wuensche.
Lasst euch das gut gehen und geht fein Radfahren, gelle?!

The Latz, who vermisst den 3-Laender-Wald.

p.s.: Ralleph, was ist eigentlich mit deiner HP los, sind dir die Gruenen im Nacken oder faehrst du kein Rad mehr?


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2008)

@Lutz: Ja, ich bin 'ne Schlampe  Für die HP hab' ich derzeit zu wenig Zeit und keinen Nerv. Die nächste Beichte: Seit Ende des Winterpokals sitze ich fast nur noch auf dem Rennrad und bin im April nur 2x MTB gefahren 
Dafür sind's in Summe aber schon 3100km und 170h Training 

Wann biste denn wieder in Aachen? Dann stellen wir was feines für Dich zusammen!!

Ralph


----------



## Jule (4. Mai 2008)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Argh!
> Wenn auch viel zu spaet, danke fuer eure Wuensche.
> Lasst euch das gut gehen und geht fein Radfahren, gelle?!
> 
> ...



Ooooch herm, der arme Lutz hat im Amiland keine Üüüüs und Ääääs. 
Da bin ich doch mal solidarisch: Ralph faehrt wirklich fast nur noch RR.
Ich muß schon immer bitten und betteln, sonst wuerde der Schlammknecht hier vollends einstauben.


----------



## Nichtslutz (4. Mai 2008)

Was ist ein Rennrad?  
(Und was war nochmal Schlamm?  )

Um Weihnachten rum schau ich mal wieder vorbei, dann wird sich aber eingesaut!

Gruesse vom Umlaut-Behinderten.


----------



## rpo35 (4. Mai 2008)

Nichtslutz schrieb:


> Was ist ein Rennrad?  ...


Erkennst Du die Dame rechts im Bild? 






So, gute Nacht
Ralph


----------



## TvS (5. Mai 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Wir könnten aber den nächsten Samstag für das Wurmtal ins Auge fassen.
> 
> Wenn ja, dann werde ich einen Termin in der Aachener Runde reinsetzen.



Kalkberge sind cool, war das vor Kurzem noch. Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht  
Und wieso in die Aachener Runde? Ist da in der Mountainbikesektion mehr los?

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HolyBen (5. Mai 2008)

Vielen Dank an die guten Wünsche an Bernd. Lt.CT ist alles kaputt was kaputt gehen konnte. Morgen ist OP-Termin, da wird dann gepuzzlelt. Er liegt auf Station 6b Zimmer 652. Telefon ist noch nicht freigeschaltet. 
Gruß Sandra


UUUUUPPPPPS falsches Forum


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Mai 2008)

Hallo,
was haltet ihr von der Idee bestimmte Fred´s, wie z.B. den Toblerone Fred, mit einem Passwort zu versehen? Bei der Beschreibung von Trails,... würde das sicher helfen. Oder gibt´s schon ein externes Forum?
Gruß MuX


----------



## TvS (5. Mai 2008)

Die Frage ist dann, wie die Passwörter vergeben werden sollen. Das einzig Sichere wäre dann, man gibt sie nur an Bekannte. Das würde dann aber zuviele Leute ausschließen. Ich denke, das ist so leider nicht realisierbar.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## bobcat (5. Mai 2008)

TvS schrieb:


> Kalkberge sind cool, war das vor Kurzem noch. Leider kann ich am Samstag nicht
> Und wieso in die Aachener Runde? Ist da in der Mountainbikesektion mehr los?
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Thomas




Sehr viel mehr los ist dort auch nicht, aber hier war ja gar nichts mehr los.
Knaller Wetter und nicht nicht einer, der Mal was vorschlägt.
Nee danke, keine Ahnung ...ist ja ok wenn jeder für sich selber fährt.
Ich fahre ja auch öfters mal schnell ne Runde alleine, aber ich habe jedoch hin und wieder versucht hier jemanden für eine Tour zu motivieren.
Der einzige, der reagiert hat war Mirko.

Apropos Mirko...
Der Wetterbericht für das nächste WE ist  

Start 12°° oder 13°° am Burgerking Krefelder Straße?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (5. Mai 2008)

Bin dabei, aber ich muss noch den Termin abklären. Nach den Prüfungen diese Woche hat meine Freundin auch endlich nochmal Zeit und wir wollen an die See fahren, aber nur ein Tag. Also Samstag ODER Sonntag, sag noch Bescheid.

PS: und schreib mich doch bitte mal mit "c"


----------



## bobcat (5. Mai 2008)

Dann sag Bescheid, wenn Du Bescheid weißt Mirco


----------



## kurzer37 (5. Mai 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Sehr viel mehr los ist dort auch nicht, aber hier war ja gar nichts mehr los.
> Knaller Wetter und nicht nicht einer, der Mal was vorschlägt.
> Nee danke, keine Ahnung ...ist ja ok wenn jeder für sich selber fährt.
> Ich fahre ja auch öfters mal schnell ne Runde alleine, aber ich habe jedoch hin und wieder versucht hier jemanden für eine Tour zu motivieren.
> ...


 
Man könnte ja auch mal beim Omberbach reinsehen und es gibt ja auch Auto da kann man auch was in Aachen fahren. 
Treffen kann man sich immer .

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## five40 (6. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Tach mal wieder!
> ...
> War gestern abend nochmal auf der Toblerone - hab Tvs (Thomas) getroffen und die neuen Kicker zusammen mit ihm bestaunt
> ...



habe auch neue Kicker gesehen - war aber im Land der Canyonianer!

Ansonsten wollte ich nochmal in den nächsten Wochen eine Tour nach Monschau machen.


----------



## Holger78 (6. Mai 2008)

Verrätst Du mir wo das Canyonland liegt!? Tät ich dann mal besuchen 
Ne grobe Umschreibung im Hinblick auf die Thread-'Rules' würd mir erstmal schon reichen


----------



## bobcat (6. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Man könnte ja auch mal beim Omberbach reinsehen und es gibt ja auch Auto da kann man auch was in Aachen fahren.
> Treffen kann man sich immer .
> 
> Gruß
> Kurzer37



Genau...lese regelmäßig mit, bin dieses Jahr auch schon einmal mit den Ombas gefahren und werde es sicher noch ein paar mal machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## five40 (7. Mai 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Verrätst Du mir wo das Canyonland liegt!? Tät ich dann mal besuchen
> Ne grobe Umschreibung im Hinblick auf die Thread-'Rules' würd mir erstmal schon reichen



Canyon -> Koblenz
Ich war dort im Stadtwald unterweges und habe dort sehr häufig Leute mit Bikes vom örtlichen Hersteller gesehen.
Die Kicker habe ich auf der Localen-DH Strecke gesehen, ist auch auf der Wandkarte als Pfad markiert.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Mai 2008)

@Thomas:

Samstag und Sonntag geht leider nicht. Freitag und montag hab ich Zeit, aber Montag steht wahrscheilich ein heimischer Ausritt an ab Breinig.


----------



## bobcat (7. Mai 2008)

Freitag nachmittag ab 14°° oder 15°° hätte ich Zeit...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Mai 2008)

Ich melde mich dann Freitag morgen mal. Komme Donnerstag Nacht aus Spanien zurück, ich schreib sobald ich wach bin.


----------



## blackseal (7. Mai 2008)

moment mal mirco.... 
war da nicht was am wochenende ???


----------



## Holger78 (7. Mai 2008)

five40 schrieb:


> Canyon -> Koblenz
> Ich war dort im Stadtwald unterweges und habe dort sehr häufig Leute mit Bikes vom örtlichen Hersteller gesehen.
> Die Kicker habe ich auf der Localen-DH Strecke gesehen, ist auch auf der Wandkarte als Pfad markiert.



Ach so... 
Des is dann mal ne Ecke zu weit weg.... Schad eigentlich!
Wat sind die Leute relaxt; die Trails auf der Wanderkarte zu präsentieren


----------



## Holger78 (7. Mai 2008)

bobcat schrieb:


> Freitag nachmittag ab 14°° oder 15°° hätte ich Zeit...



Nicht daß ich mir jetzt nen Spruch einfang - aber Freitag fahr ich von Gent aus nochmal nach Chaudfontaine (später als 15.00h). 
Dann muss ich n ander Mal zu Euch stoßen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. Mai 2008)

@thomas
muss heute doch arbeiten, schade bei dem Wetter...

@martin
muss auch verschoben werden, da ich ja Samstag und Sonntag nicht kann


----------



## blackseal (9. Mai 2008)

tja mirco... das ist wohl schade. ich hab schon mal vorgefühlt und mich gestern bis irgendwo hinter moresnet eynatten und hauset getraut. schöne gegend das...

vielleicht weiß ja jemand ob es es vernünftige karten dieses teils von belgien gibt. ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Mai 2008)

Die heimatliche Tour am Montag war richtig geil, hab seit langem noch mal 5 Stunden auf der Mühle gesessen. Es sind auch ein paar gute Fotos enstanden, endlich auch mal ein paar von mir. Mein Liebling: http://picasaweb.google.de/diebikeboys/12052008/photo#5199530349653248930

Ist nächsten Sonntag jemand unterwegs?


----------



## blackseal (13. Mai 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Die heimatliche Tour am Montag war richtig geil, hab seit langem noch mal 5 Stunden auf der Mühle gesessen. Es sind auch ein paar gute Fotos enstanden, endlich auch mal ein paar von mir. Mein Liebling: http://picasaweb.google.de/diebikeboys/12052008/photo#5199530349653248930
> 
> Ist nächsten Sonntag jemand unterwegs?




danke fürs bescheidsagen...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Mai 2008)

hab doch alles geschrieben, wann ich fahre. Hat sich ja keiner gemeldet, der Montags mit wollte. Außerdem waren es über 90% Trails, nichts für Frührentner


----------



## blackseal (13. Mai 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> hab doch alles geschrieben, wann ich fahre. Hat sich ja keiner gemeldet, der Montags mit wollte. Außerdem waren es über 90% Trails, nichts für Frührentner



   der frührentner hätte wohl ganz gut in die gruppe gepasst, wenn ich mir so die gesichter der mitfahrer anschaue. ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (13. Mai 2008)

blackseal schrieb:


> der frührentner hätte wohl ganz gut in die gruppe gepasst, wenn ich mir so die gesichter der mitfahrer anschaue. ;-)


----------



## Holger78 (18. Mai 2008)

Hiiiiilllffeeee!!!!

Ich brauch nen neuen Bremszug (nur den Draht) für ne V-Brake......
Gibt es jemanden im Umkreis (Jülich, Aachen, Eschweiler,.......) der zufällig einen zuhause liegen hat und mir den auch noch verkaufen würde?????!!!!!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2008)

Quelle: wdr.de

*Aachen: Bußgelder im Stadtwald verhängt*
Bei Kontrollen im Aachener Stadtwald haben Gemeindeförster am Sonntag mehrmals Verwarngelder verhängt und Verwarnungen ausgesprochen. Betroffen davon waren Mountainbike-Fahrer, Reiter und Spaziergänger. Sie hatten sich außerhalb der vorgeschriebenen Forststraßen und Waldwege bewegt. Ein Mann wurde sogar mit seinem Lastwagen im Wald angetroffen.


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2008)

XCRacer schrieb:


> Quelle: wdr.de
> 
> *Aachen: Bußgelder im Stadtwald verhängt*
> Ein Mann wurde sogar mit seinem Lastwagen im Wald angetroffen.


 

Jetzt fährt der Ralph schon Lastwagen ,bestimmt damit ihn keiner erkennt.


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2008)

Hab's eben auf dem Weg nach Siegen im Radio gehört. Es wird immer schlimmer! Gut, dass ich mir ein Rennrad zugelegt habe ;-)
Wir brauchen ein Konzept für Aachen zur Legalisierung von MTB-Strecken mit Ausgeschilderten Routen!

Ralph


----------



## Jule (19. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Jetzt fährt der Ralph schon Lastwagen ,bestimmt damit ihn keiner erkennt.


 
Ich finde das ganz und gar nicht lustig....
Aber bei den mittlerweile echt extrem viel befahrenen Trails war eine Reaktion der Förster nur eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## bobcat (19. Mai 2008)

..ich bin auch dafür den Aachener Wald komplett für Menschen zu sprerren!

Nur noch schweres Forstgerät und die Jeeps der Forstbeamten und Jäger.

Wo kommen wir denn sonst noch hin?


----------



## XCRacer (19. Mai 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wir brauchen ein Konzept für Aachen zur Legalisierung von MTB-Strecken mit Ausgeschilderten Routen!


VORSICHT ! Das gibt's auch woanders. Es führt dann dazu, alle Waldbesucher meinen, MTBler dürfen NUR auf dieser Route fahren.

Besser ist es, dass ihr bestimmte Trails (Trails sind Wald und kein Weg!) freigeben lasst.

Auf den Hauptwegen gibt es eh keine Probleme. Denn das Radfahren ist im Wald auf allen öffentlichen und privaten Wegen erlaubt.

Keine Wegbreitenreglung wie in RLP oder im 7GB ! Aber wie gesagt, ein Trampelpfad ist kein Weg!

http://www.umwelt-online.de/recht/natursch/laender/nrw/wald1.htm
http://www.dimb.de/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=18&Itemid=44


----------



## kurzer37 (19. Mai 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Ich finde das ganz und gar nicht lustig....
> Aber bei den mittlerweile echt extrem viel befahrenen Trails war eine Reaktion der Förster nur eine Frage der Zeit.


 
Wieso fangen die jetzt an und verteilen Strafzettel,ist das so schlimm und fahren dort alle nur Trails? Die Jäger machen sich doch auch alle breit und keiner sagt was. An jeder Ecke und Lichtung stehen Hochsitze.Und das mit dem schweren Gerät stimmt , Richtung Eupen sieht man jedenfalls Pferde und kein schweres Gerät.

Gruß
Kurzer37


----------



## Jule (19. Mai 2008)

kurzer37 schrieb:


> Wieso fangen die jetzt an und verteilen Strafzettel,ist das so schlimm und fahren dort alle nur Trails?


 
Es gibt so ein paar Ecken im Stadtwald, wo ich in den letzten Monaten immer nur kopfschüttelnd dran vorbei gefahren bin und mir nur gedacht habe, daß das nicht mehr lange gut gehen wird.
Teilweise waren die Trails schon im Februar (wo eigentlich alle Schönwetterfahrer noch zu Hause auf der Couch sitzen) total breit gefahren.

Ich hab' keine Ahnung woran das liegt. 
Aber wahrscheinlich gibt es im Ballungsgebiet Aachener Stadtwald immer mehr Mountainbiker, die sich alle auf ein paar wenigen Strecken austoben. 

Das das schwere Gerät der Waldarbeiter viel mehr kaputt macht, brauchen wir hier ja gar nicht zu diskutieren.....es gibt einige Wege, die komplett in Schutt und Asche liegen und wo sich auch scheinbar niemand mehr bemüht, daß ganze wieder ein bisschen herzurichten.


----------



## Dusty Bottoms (19. Mai 2008)

Jule schrieb:


> Es gibt so ein paar Ecken im Stadtwald, wo ich in den letzten Monaten immer nur kopfschüttelnd dran vorbei gefahren bin und mir nur gedacht habe, daß das nicht mehr lange gut gehen wird.
> Teilweise waren die Trails schon im Februar (wo eigentlich alle Schönwetterfahrer noch zu Hause auf der Couch sitzen) total breit gefahren.



http://www.imba.com/international/rules_intern.html


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2008)

Übrigens wurden diesmal scheinbar wirklich Bußgelder fällig. Bis vor kurzem dachte ich noch, dass sie dazu nicht befugt sind!?
Weiß da jemand mehr zu?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2008)

*§ 2 Betreten des Waldes* 07 
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
(1) Das Betreten des Waldes zum Zwecke der Erholung ist auf eigene Gefahr gestattet, soweit sich nicht aus den Bestimmungen dieses Gesetzes oder aus anderen Rechtsvorschriften Abweichungen ergeben. Das Betreten des Waldes geschieht insbesondere im Hinblick auf natur- und waldtypische Gefahren auf eigene Gefahr. Zu den natur- und waldtypischen Gefahren zählen vornehmlich solche, die von lebenden und toten Bäumen, sonstigem Aufwuchs oder natürlichem Bodenzustand ausgehen oder aus der ordnungsgemäßen Bewirtschaftung des Waldes entstehen.
(2) Absatz 1 gilt sinngemäß auch für das Radfahren, ausgenommen die Benutzung motorgetriebener Fahrzeuge, und das Fahren mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen.
(3) Wer den Wald betritt, hat sich so zu verhalten, daß die Lebensgemeinschaft Wald und die Bewirtschaftung des Waldes nicht gestört, der Wald nicht gefährdet, beschädigt oder verunreinigt sowie andere schutzwürdige Interessen der Waldbesitzer und die Erholung anderer nicht unzumutbar beeinträchtigt werden. Im Wald dürfen Hunde außerhalb von Wegen nur angeleint mitgeführt werden; dies gilt nicht für Jagdhunde im Rahmen jagdlicher Tätigkeiten sowie für Polizeihunde.
(4) Organisierte Veranstaltungen im Wald sind der Forstbehörde vor Beginn der beabsichtigten Maßnahme rechtzeitig anzuzeigen, sofern sie nicht mit geringer Teilnehmerzahl zum Zwecke der Umweltbildung durchgeführt werden. Die Forstbehörde kann die Veranstaltung von bestimmten Auflagen abhängig machen oder verbieten, wenn zu erwarten ist, dass durch die Veranstaltung eine Gefahr für den Wald, seine Funktionen oder die dem Wald und seinen Funktionen dienenden Einrichtungen besteht.

Aha, feste Wege. Hier steht nichts von geteert, geschotter und auch nix über die Breite des Weges.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Mai 2008)

Ich würd sagen wir ziehen alle Rennradreifen drauf, dann wird die Fahrbahn nicht so breit


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2008)

*§ 3 Betretungsverbote* 
(Zu § 14 Bundeswaldgesetz)
(1) Verboten ist das

Betreten von Forstkulturen, Forstdickungen, Saatkämpen und Pflanzgärten,
Betreten ordnungsgemäß als gesperrt gekennzeichneter Waldflächen,
Betreten von Waldflächen, während auf ihnen Holz eingeschlagen oder aufbereitet wird,
Betreten von forstwirtschaftlichen, jagdlichen, imkerlichen und teichwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen im Walde und
Fahren im Wald mit Ausnahme des Radfahrens und des Fahrens mit Krankenfahrstühlen auf Straßen und festen Wegen sowie das Zelten und das Abstellen von Wohnwagen und Kraftfahrzeugen im Wald,
soweit hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt. Verboten ist ferner das Reiten im Wald, soweit es nicht nach den Bestimmungen des Landschaftsgesetzes gestattet ist oder hierfür nicht eine besondere Befugnis vorliegt, der Verbote nach anderen Rechtsvorschriften nicht entgegenstehen.

Hier hab' ich höchtens das Problem, die Forstkultur als solche zu erkennen. Das Schlachtfeld nach Kyril um Siebenpfade soll z.b. eines sein.

§2 ausdrucken, einlaminieren und mitnehmen...


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Mai 2008)

Und was bringt mir das wenn ich es Ausdrucke und denen dass dann zeige wenn die mich auf nem Trail erwischen?


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2008)

Du kannst ihm sagen, dass es aus Deiner Sicht ein "fester" Weg ist. Mehr gibt die Definition eben nicht her!


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Mai 2008)

"1. Betreten von Forstkulturen, Forstdickungen, Saatkämpen und Pflanzgärten,

4. Betreten von forstwirtschaftlichen, jagdlichen, imkerlichen und teichwirtschaftlichen Einrichtungen im Walde und"

So gesehen fällt doch der ganze Wald unter diese Definition, außer die Wege?!


----------



## rpo35 (19. Mai 2008)

Richtig. Und auf diesen darfst Du Radfahren.


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Mai 2008)

Genau... also bringt es mir nichts wenn sie mich auf nem Trail erwischen( wo ich natürlich nicht fahre, falls jemand mitlesen sollte) und ich ihnen den Ausdruck in die Hand drücke.


----------



## TvS (19. Mai 2008)

Es wurden doch angeblich auch Fußgänger verwarnt. Also wird es sich womöglich wirklich um so etwas wie die Anpflanzungen um Siebenpfade handeln. Ich glaube einfach nicht, dass die Förster hier so durchdrehen wie in Belgien, schließlich gab es bisher noch nicht den kleinsten Ärger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Mai 2008)

Mal ne Frage an die Mathematiker hier im Forum: meine Tacho zeigt mir die gefahrenen km an und die Durchschnittgeschwindigkeit (Øv).
Zwischenzeitlich hatte ich in der Nähe von Reinartzkehl 16 km aufm Tacho stehn, ich bin ungefähr an der Pionierquelle losgefahren, mir kam die strecke länger vor... Um jetzt herauszufinden ob ich den Tacho an Siebenwege resetet hab, dachte ich ich teile einfach die gefahrenen km durch Øv.
Also: t=s/Øv
Kann man es so rechnen?

Gruß Max


----------



## bobcat (20. Mai 2008)

Gersten Abend gab es in der Lokalzeit Aachen nochmal einen Bericht zum Thema in dem der Revierförster Stellung genommen hat.

Das klang aber insgesammt alles recht gemäßigt und nachvollziehbar.
Fest zu stellen ist:

Es werden nur grobe Verstöße geahndet. Der Revierförster hat nur ein eindeutig verbotenes Beispiel aufgeführt. Einen Trail der quer durch die Botanik geht und von MTB lern angelegt ist. Von anderen Trails, die auf alt eingelaufenen "kleinen Fuß Wegen" basieren war nicht die Rede...hier sind wir also wieder bei der Auslegungssache.
Der Förster wird auch in Zukunft grobe Verstöße mit Verwarngeldern ahnden, setzt aber eher auf ein klärendes Gepräch. Und weil es hier um Grauzonen geht, heisst das wohl, dass man sich im Falle des Falles auf eine Diskussion einlassen kann. Von großangelegten  Razzien war keine Rede. Im übrigewn gelten für den Aachener Wald keine Sonderreglungen, sondern das - schwammige - Landesforstgesetz.


----------



## TvS (20. Mai 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Um jetzt herauszufinden ob ich den Tacho an Siebenwege resetet hab, dachte ich ich teile einfach die gefahrenen km durch Øv.
> Also: t=s/Øv
> Kann man es so rechnen?



Hi Max,

wenn Du das machst, bekommst Du deine reine gefahrene Zeit, denn an Ampeln oder bei Pausen rechnet der Tacho nicht mit. Falls Du also Deine Pausen rausrechnen kannst, ja.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Mai 2008)

Ok, danke, da ich keine längeren Pausen gmacht habe hilft mir das sehr weiter.


----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Mai 2008)

Wenn ich nochmal mit ner Frage kommen darf... wo kann man in Aachen MTB´s mieten?
Bräuchte für meinen Cousin eins fürn Sommer.
Gruß Max


----------



## Demoniac (22. Mai 2008)

In dem Thread hier wurde das Thema schon mal besprochen, vielleicht hilft dir das ja weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (22. Mai 2008)

Ja danke. Letztens stand unter den Terminen ne Eifeltour und da stand bei dass man sich fÃ¼r 10 â¬  bei Firebike ein Rad mieten kann, fÃ¼r diese Tour. WeiÃ jemand ob man die auch so leihen kann?


----------



## Downhill-tim (22. Mai 2008)

weisst einer vielleicht wo es North Shore Trails und Downhill trails in Aachen und umgebung gibt ??!!! Wer welche kennt soll mir bitte sofort antworten!! Ich kenne hier in Aachen nur wenige bei mir auf so kleinen Bergen die sind aber langweilig dann noch aufm Militärgebiet Buschmühle der ist cool und noch ein Downhilltrail in Huppenbroich ich fahr da mal hin bin noch nicht da gewesen...


----------



## Rockcity Roller (22. Mai 2008)

also im aachener wald gibts n paar schöne trails, wirklich "downhill" sind die aber nicht. auf der toblerone kann mans schon was krachen lassen, gibt da auch direkt noch ne andere strecke nebenan. beide abfahrtstrails mit road gaps, kickern, anliegern etc...wurzelfeldern usw... ist schon okay, aber nicht mit echten DH strecken zu vergleichen. schmugglerpfad (im belgischen teil des waldes) ist sehr cool, allerdings sind da schon öfter mal leute vom belgischen forstamt unterwegs, die angeblich die befugnis haben, biker festzuhalten und deftige strafen aufzudrücken, was natürlich nich so geil ist. north shore gibts im wald eigentlich gar nicht, würde ich auch nicht empfehlen zu bauen. ansonsten gibts in maasmechelen (ca. 50km von AC) die filthy trails, das sind 3 trails mit teilweise dickeren doubles, drops, nem anständigen road gap (2 meter hoch, 6 meter weit), northshore passagen... lohnt sich für nen tag. 

sonst noch fragen? einfach mal melden


----------



## PacMan (22. Mai 2008)

Downhill-tim schrieb:


> Wer welche kennt soll mir bitte sofort antworten!!


Na das ist ja mal freundlich formuliert! Aber immerhin hast du "bitte" gesagt.  
Wenn du noch 'ne Frage hast, dann sollst du bitte Satzzeichen verwenden!


----------



## veilchen (29. Mai 2008)

Am Sonntag 01.06.08 soll in Gemmenich eine Rodonne´stattfinden.
Kann jemand den Termin bestätigen?
Angeblich gibt es anderslautenede Hinweise das der Termin erst 
08.06.08 sei??????????????????


----------



## rpo35 (29. Mai 2008)

Im Kalender steht 1.6.
Aber ich würde jede öffentliche Veranstaltung in B meiden 
Hamse nicht anders verdient!


----------



## reigi (30. Mai 2008)

veilchen schrieb:


> Am Sonntag 01.06.08 soll in Gemmenich eine Rodonne´stattfinden.
> Kann jemand den Termin bestätigen?
> Angeblich gibt es anderslautenede Hinweise das der Termin erst
> 08.06.08 sei??????????????????



Ich habe hier das Ankündigungsblättchen. Der 1.6., also kommenden Sonntag, ist richtig. In den ersten Ankündigungen auf www.gileppe.be war noch vom 8.6. die Rede. 

Reigi


----------



## pratt (31. Mai 2008)

Bei uns in der Zeitung stand auch, dass es dieses WE ist.

@Ralph Veranstaltungen von Bike-Freunden in Belgien meiden stärkt nur die MTB-Gegner.


----------



## rpo35 (31. Mai 2008)

pratt schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Zeitung stand auch, dass es dieses WE ist.
> 
> @Ralph Veranstaltungen von Bike-Freunden in Belgien meiden stärkt nur die MTB-Gegner.


Du hast ja Recht. Trotzdem bleiben solche Erlebnis irgendwie haften.


----------



## reigi (31. Mai 2008)

pratt schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Zeitung stand auch, dass es dieses WE ist.
> 
> @Ralph Veranstaltungen von Bike-Freunden in Belgien meiden stärkt nur die MTB-Gegner.



Und die haben vor allem sooo geile Strecken. Wir sind jetzt dort 3 Tage unterwegs gewesen. Einfach traumhaft. Den Bericht gibt's auf meiner Homepage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (3. Juni 2008)

Gibts denn irgendwo ne schöne Übersichtskarte vom Aachener Revier, damit man sich als Neuling mal nen Überblick verschaffen kann?


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Juni 2008)

Kennt hier jemand Google?... Also ich nicht 
Hier mal die Anleitung zum googlen:
1. Man öffne folgende Website: www.google.de
2. In diesen schwarz umrandeten Kasten gebe man "aachen wald karte" ein
3. Klicken Sie auf den ersten Treffer und schauen Sie sich die Karte an

Also am besten mal mit nem Fotoapparat und dem Bike von Brand über Belgien nach Vaals fahren und die Karten fotografieren. Dann noch die Bilder uploaden und schon ist ein sehr gute Beitrag zum Allgemeinwohl in diesem Forum geleistet


----------



## Grashalm (3. Juni 2008)

Soweit war ich auch schon. Dachte aber eigentlich an etwas besseres als diese paar Pixel  
http://www.gidf.de/ - könnte was für dich sein


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2008)

Meines Wissens kann man solche Karten auch kaufen. Ich/wir hab'/haben jedenfalls eine


----------



## Grashalm (4. Juni 2008)

Kaufen is gut. Bei der Mayerschen? Irgendeine Empfehlung?


----------



## rpo35 (4. Juni 2008)

Mayrische ist 'ne gute Idee.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. Juni 2008)

Diskutiert wird ja noch fleissig, aber mit Fahren ist irgendwie tote Hose. Was ist los Aachener? Da wir gestern im Preußwald genügend Allein-Biker gesichtet haben nochmal der Versuch einer gemeinsamen Runde: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6598
Zeitlich bin ich da flexibel.


----------



## maxxmaxx (9. Juni 2008)

Find ich ne tolle Sache, aber warum Sonntags da ist der Wald doch voll mit Spaziergängern .... Freitag- oder Samstagabends find ich viel besser, das ist fast nix los?!
Gruß MuX


----------



## rpo35 (9. Juni 2008)

Übrigens herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag Mirco!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holger78 (9. Juni 2008)

Dem möcht ich mich herzlichst anschließen


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. Juni 2008)

Erstmal danke für die Glückwünsche, aber bei der Zahl gibt´s doch normalerweise Beileid?!?
@maxxmaxx
Gerne auch Samstag, Freitag bin ich noch in Hamburg, weiß nicht wann ich zurück bin. Abends im Hellen oder mit Funzel?
Mir ist´s egal, ab Samstag hab ich Urlaub

@Holger
Wenn ich in 2 Wochen mein neues Bike hab sollten wir uns noch mal treffen...


----------



## Holger78 (9. Juni 2008)

In nem Monat ist's bei mir doch ebenfalls soweit  , daher meine besten Wünsche zum beginnenden Lebensabend .
Gerne demnächst wieder!


----------



## kmp (10. Juni 2008)

Hat jemand Lust morgen auf eine kleine Tour so +-20-35km (bin da flexibel)? Da ja morgen Studieninfotag ist hab ich und viele andere morgen den ganzen Tag frei. (ab ca 13 Uhr wär ich verfügbar)

Ich werde wahrscheinlich auf jeden Fall fahren gehen, allerdings kenn ich mich nicht wirklich aus... Optimal wäre also quasi ein Guide oder jemand, der genauso ahnunglos ist wie ich, zum zusammen erkunden. Gesucht sind Trails!

Da ich in unmittelbarer Nähe vom Rothe Erde Bahnhof wohne bin ich bis jetzt (2 mal hab mein Rad noch nicht so lang in Aachen) über den Eselsweg in den Nellessenpark reingefahren da durch über den Kornelimünsterweg rüber und in den Waldstücken links bzw rechts von der Monschauerstraße gefahren.
Bei der 2. Runde bin ich die Punkte Siebenpfade und Pionierquelle abgefahren, das war schon trailiger aber irgendwie wärs besser das mal mit einem Lokalen hier zu befahren...

Soll ja auch morgen nicht sooo warm werden aber trotzdem trocken bleiben!


Also jemand hier der auch morgen eine Runde drehen wollte bzw Lust hat?


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Juni 2008)

Alles Gute auch von mir.
Aber leider kann ich am WE nicht, da ich in Berlin bin. Aber wannanders gerne.
Morgen sieht auch schlecht aus bei mir.

Aber der Wald läuft uns schon nicht weg... 

Gruß Max


----------



## maxxmaxx (11. Juni 2008)

Fahrt ihr jetzt heute?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Juni 2008)

Auf Grund der überwältigenden Nachfrage habe ich den Termin für Sonntag wieder gelöscht. Fahre Samstag und Sonntag Mittag in der Heimat.


----------



## Holger78 (13. Juni 2008)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Auf Grund der überwältigenden Nachfrage habe ich den Termin für Sonntag wieder gelöscht. Fahre Samstag und Sonntag Mittag in der Heimat.



Ich wär vielleicht sogar mitgekommen (mal so als Erholung zwischendurch ) - hab aber kommenden Do meine letzte Prüfung dieses Semester, daher bleib ich das We in Gent zum Lernen.... 
Viel Spaß dennoch!
(Wenns dich überkommt kannst du dich ja So schonmal mit der Schokostrecke vertraut machen; sind bestimmt wieder einige aus dem Forum dort anwesend - is immer ganz nett)


----------



## maxxmaxx (19. Juni 2008)

Hallo,
Holger dann lern du mal fleißig  . An alle anderen, ich hatte vor am Samstag gegen 15:00 eine Tour zu fahren. Ich wollte von Pionierquelle zur Schokolade und dann in Richtung 3 Ländereck, aber wenn jemand einen besseren Vorschlag hat, dann ist das natürlich auch kein Problem.
Gruß Max


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Juni 2008)

Jaaaaaaaaaaaa, hier ist ja mal wieder die HÖLLE los. 
Hat der Förster bei euch ne Razzia durchgeführt und die Bikes geklaut... oder was?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. Juni 2008)

Ich habs langsam aufgegeben hier zu posten, es tut sich ja leider gar nichts mehr. Fahre aber regelmäßig, nur dieses WE kann ich nicht. Dienstag Mittag fahren wir wieder.


----------



## maxxmaxx (20. Juni 2008)

Da kann ich net aber hauptsache die Trails wachsen nicht zu


----------



## nudelholz (21. Juni 2008)

einfach morgen mit inne eifel kommen!


----------



## Deleted 118240 (21. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

wo und wann inne eifel?


----------



## nudelholz (21. Juni 2008)

Zitat Joachim:


> Treffpunkt: 10:30 am Markt
> 
> Thomas guidet, geplant ist so grob Raeren, Weser, Eschbach, Steinbach,
> Getzbach, Hill.
> ...


----------



## Blackwater Park (21. Juni 2008)

und regenklamotten, petrus könnte etwas gereizt sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kmp (21. Juni 2008)

@maxxmaxx
habs leider eben erst gesehen sonst wär ich mitgekommen...

fährt morgen vlt jemand wo man sich anschließen kann? wobei wetter soll ja net so toll werden.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Also ich werde heute fahren so zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr, Treffpunkt könnte Pionierquelle oder auch Siebenwege sein, von da aus in Richtung Dreiländerpunkt. Sollte eine lockere Tour werden, die jedoch keine Einbußen beim Spaßfaktor hat.
Tempo: gemäßigt
Schwierigkeit: kann man sich aussuchen, ich wollte verscheidene Trails ansteuern...

Wenn einer Lust hätte bitte möglichst schnell antworten.
Gruß MuX


----------



## kmp (23. Juni 2008)

prinzipiell würd ich mitkommen, hab aber bis 17uhr noch uni, bin dann also frühestens 17:15 zu hause. von wo fährst du los? Ich brauch von mir aus (ecke Bhf Rothe Erde) auch nochmal 20-30min zur Pionierquelle. also vor 18uhr würde das nix, eher 18:30. wenn dir das nicht zu spät wird wär ich dabei.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Also is auch kein Problem wenn wir später fahren, ich guck eben nochmal bei google earth wo wir uns am besten treffen


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Ja also ich würde dann um 18:30 an Pionierquelle sein.
Wenn sonst noch jemand mit möchte dann können wir die entsprechende Person, wenn sie nicht in der Nähe von Pioquelle wohnt, auch an Siebenwege aufgabel.
Gruß Max


----------



## kmp (23. Juni 2008)

ok 18:30 pionierquelle, ich fahr dann um 17:50 oder so los dann müsst ich das sicher schaffen. aus welcher richtung fährst du denn hin?


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Aus Grüne Eiche, is genau die andere Seite.


----------



## nudelholz (23. Juni 2008)

hey,
irgendwann morgen jemand lust auf n traillastiges tourchen durch aachener gefilde? Wetter soll spitze werden. Ab 12 hätt ich zeit. Ich freu mich auf rege beteiligung 
gruß,
ben


----------



## Wheeler9990 (23. Juni 2008)

Um 10:30 in Zweifall, schaffst du aber ja wahrscheinlich nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nudelholz (23. Juni 2008)

ne, da müsst ich ja nochmal ne stunde früher losfahrn. is ja am arsch der welt 
aber danke fürs angebot.


----------



## kmp (23. Juni 2008)

so grad zurück von der Runde mit maxxmaxx, war ganz nett, schön Strecke gemacht aber langsam genug und immer wieder mal kurze Zwischenstops gemacht.
Resultat, einmal abgelegt mit einigen Schürfwunden, 35,52km Strecke, Fahrzeit 2:23:26, Durchschnitt 14,86km/h, Max 48,48km/h und ne Menge Matsch am Rad^^ Hier ist es für meinen Geschmack eindeutig zu matschig, aber kann man ja leider nicht ändern.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Ich bin der Max oder von mir aus auch Mux aber bitte nicht maxxmaxx.
Aber die Tour war schön, man muss sich als Aachener halt mit dem Matsch anfreunden sonst kann man gleich aufhören.
Nebenbei musste ich noch 2 Feststellungen machen: 1. Der untere Teil des Piotrails wurde platt gemacht.
2. Die Zeckensaison ist wieder eröffnet.


----------



## PacMan (23. Juni 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Ich bin der Max oder von mir aus auch Mux aber bitte nicht maxxmaxx.


Warum wählst du das dann als Forums-Namen?


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Weil das nicht mehr ging.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2008)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> ...1. Der untere Teil des Piotrails wurde platt gemacht...


Welcher von den 1-3 ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Sorry aber ich versteht deine Frage nicht ganz, ich kenn nur den oberen Teil (wo ein etwas steilerer Hang ist), danach kommt ein Weg und im unteren Teil war dann der "Sprung", der Anlieger und die Mini NS.


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2008)

Nach deiner Beschreibung ist das eine Passage, die es schon seit 'ner halben Ewigkeit nicht mehr gibt. An dem Steilhang gibts aber meines Wissens noch eine 2. Variante und einen Chickenway, dann kommt der Reitweg. Alles was danach kommt, ist hinüber.


----------



## maxxmaxx (23. Juni 2008)

Als ich vor 3 Wochen da lang gefahren bin war der untere Teil aber glaub ich noch da.
Was ist ein Chickenway?


----------



## rpo35 (23. Juni 2008)

Dann meinen wir auch nicht dieselbe Stelle.
Chickenway: Ich versuchs mal nett auszudrücken - ist eine alternative für weniger geübte Biker/innen...


----------



## Holger78 (6. Juli 2008)

Die Herrn (und Damen natürlich auch); für heute Trail-surfen 14.00h ab Waldschenke?!

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (6. Juli 2008)

Hab ja schon im Toblerone-Fred geschrieben, dass ich heute nicht kann, aber die ganze nächste Woche fast pausenlos 
Montag oder Dienstag Best-of-Trails ab Werth bzw. Breinig.


----------



## uerland (6. Juli 2008)

Holger78 schrieb:


> Die Herrn (und Damen natürlich auch); für heute Trail-surfen 14.00h ab Waldschenke?!
> 
> Gruß
> Holger



Moin Holger...

klingt gut, bin dabei. Bis nachher denn


Gruß
Henning


----------



## Holger78 (6. Juli 2008)

bis gleich


----------



## Jack Vegas (6. Juli 2008)

Moin,
gibbet hier auch ein paar Jungs und Mädels aus Aachen die noch keine Tour de France fähigen Beine haben und auch etwas gedingener fahren? Habe erst seit 3 Tagen ein Rad mit dem man vernünftig fahren kann und bin noch nicht so auf du und du mit Kickern und Rampen 
Fahren tu ich ganz gern mal so das Dreiländereck hoch und dann Richtung Entenpfuhl oder Belgien, bin da eigentlich für alles offen.
Wenn jemand Lust hat, ich habe relativ viel Zeit die nächsten zwei Wochen.
Grüße Tobi


----------



## maxxmaxx (6. Juli 2008)

Ich hätte Lust morgen ne Trailtour zu fahren, so Schockolade und dann vllt. noch Eisenbahn. Also schreib mal wenn du interesse hast.
Gruß MuX


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Juli 2008)

Wenn ihr Zeit habt würde ich heute nachmittag auch in Aachen fahren, auch gerne was langsamer und kürzer, hauptsache Trails. Ich kan wohl nur bis 18:00 Uhr, Startzeit ist mir egal.


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Moin,
also die Verabredungsrunde hat sich grad was in den Toblerone Fred gezogen... Wann und ob ich heute Nachmittag fahre weiß ich noch nicht genau. Wenn würde ich einfach so dazustoißen denke ich ;-)
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Juli 2008)

Ich schlage mal vor 15:00 Uhr Waldschenke. Im Moment sieht das Wetter doch recht gut aus.


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,
also bei 14:00 Waldschenke wäre ich dabei, kann allerdings nur 2h, würde aber notfalls auch alleine nach Hause finden 
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Juli 2008)

OK, 14:00 Uhr bin ich an der Waldschenke. Wenn noch andere kommen hänge ich gerne noch ne Stunde dran, 2h sind aber auch prima für Montags.


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,
okay 14:00 bin ich auch da. In Jeans und T-Shirt  Habe irgendwie nicht genug Klamotten um 2 Wochen lang jeden Tag zu fahren...
grüße Tobi


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Juli 2008)

Und dann fahrt ihr zur Schokolade?
Wenn ja könnte sein, dass ich auch komme, muss aber noch ein paar Sachen erledigen und weiß nicht ob ich es bis dann schaffe.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Juli 2008)

Es hätte so schön sein können heute, doch habe ich einen Platten 5!!! mal geflickt und er war immer noch nicht ganz fertig. Nach 3 mal aufpumpen und 500 Metern schieben sind wir dann angekommen. Da hat man einmal keinen Schlauch mit...
War trotzdem bis dahin ne schöne Runde.
Donnerstag starte ich bei einigermaßen Wetter mit dem Kurzen gegen 11:00 in Zweifall, Freitag geht´s vielleicht zum Spielen in den Trial-Park Werth.


----------



## maxxmaxx (7. Juli 2008)

Wir wurden auch vom Pech verfolgt. Bei 2 Fahrrädern einen Platten und ein gerissenes Schaltauge. Letzte Tour hatte ich auch noch mein Schaltauge verbogen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tedi (7. Juli 2008)

Hallo leute,

wie siehts denn morgen (di.) aus? 

würde mich gern mal ne runde dranhängen, inkl. toblerone!


komme aus kohlscheid, wenn also noch wer mit dem rad zu treffpunkt fährt bitte melden!

gruß Carsten


----------



## Jack Vegas (7. Juli 2008)

Hi,
@Wheeler9990 war echt ne nette Tour, werde mir morgen erstmal ein paar Schläuche zulegen und hoffen das meine Crank Brothers Pedale endlich ankommen. ;-)
Wenn ich Freitag Zeit habe bin ich beim Trial-Park gerne dabei 
Grüße Tobi


----------



## bobcat (8. Juli 2008)

@ Mirco
...jetzt schau ich hier kaum noch vorbei, weil sich ja sonst die letzten Monate gar nicht mehr getan hat und schon finden sich Leute, die im Aachener Wald fahren.
Gestern bin ich gegen 14°° alleine auf einer Trailrunde unterwegs gewesen.

Dann werde ich doch in Zukunft wieder mal reinschaun....


----------



## stefan_ue (8. Juli 2008)

Hallo,

um etwa 19h werde ich eine Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen, vermutlich ab Waldstadion. Für mich steht dabei eher eine ruhige Feierabendrunde mit ein paar Trails auf dem Programm. Wer kurzentschlossen Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich gerne heute Nachmittag bei mir mit einer PN oder hier im Fred melden.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## Regengott (8. Juli 2008)

Falls jemand Lust hat morgen (Mittwoch) oder Freitag Abend mit mir eine "Berghoch-langsam-berrunter-schnell-Runde" zu drehen würd mich das freuen ^^.

Hab seit Sonntag mein Rad hier, und kenn mich noch nich aus im Wald, und außer Schotterwegen hab ich bisher noch nix wirklich gefunden...
Kondition ist leider sehr eingeschlafen ... Fahrtechnik is aber noch alles vorhanden, also wie gesagt konditionell gemütlich und fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoll wär perfekt 

mfg Regengott


----------



## Holger78 (8. Juli 2008)

Morgen spät nachmittag wollt ich mit GM210 und Nudelholz auf die Toblerone. Fahren is bergauf wohl nicht - dafür umso schneller bergab....
Wenn du Interesse hast!?

Gruß
Holger

Edit: Am besten mit einem von den beiden absprechen, da ich direkt von der Arbeit in den Wald fahr ohne vorher nochmal an einen Rechner zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Regengott (8. Juli 2008)

Bei der Toblerone gab es Chickenways ... oder ;-) wenn ja, dann bin ich gerne dabei, ich schick mal 2 pns...


----------



## Holger78 (8. Juli 2008)

Jede Menge-die kenn ich noch sehr gut aus nicht allzu ferner Vergangenheit
Dann vielleicht bis morgen


----------



## Jack Vegas (9. Juli 2008)

Moin,
@Mirco: Wie siehts aus Freitag mit dem Trial-Park? Denke mein Knie ist am Freitag wieder zu gebrauchen für ein wenig rumgehüpfe...
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (9. Juli 2008)

Kein Problem, ich hab Zeit. Da es direkt bei mir um die Ecke ist Treffpunkt bei mir. Zeit können iwr ja kurzfristig je nach Wetter ausmachen.


----------



## Jack Vegas (10. Juli 2008)

Moin,
@Wheeler9990: Wie siehts aus morgen mit TrialPark? Hättest du auch Lust vormittags zu fahren? Muss nur nochmal schaun ob ich den Wagen meiner Eltern kriege, habe keine Lust mit dem Rad nach Stolberg zu fahren 
Das Wetter ist glaube ich Risikofaktor...
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Juli 2008)

Zeit ist mir egal, ich bin da. Bin zwar etwas erkältet, aber wenn es so schön ist wie heute kein Problem. War vorhin schon mal kurz da, als ich zum Supermarkt geradelt bin.


----------



## Jack Vegas (10. Juli 2008)

Wie schönes Wetter? Hier isset am regnen...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Juli 2008)

Ich sagte doch Montag schon: AACHEN
Hier ist es warm und heute noch kein Tropfen bei relativ viel Sonnenschein am Vormittag.


----------



## Jack Vegas (11. Juli 2008)

Morgen,
wie siehts aus heute (gleich)? Regnet es in Stolberg auch die ganze Zeit?
Ansonsten würde ich vlt. so 11:30 vorschlagen?
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (11. Juli 2008)

Heute haben wir allerdings auch Dauerregen. Da der Park überwiegend aus Lehmboden besteht wird das wohl heute nichts, zu gefährlich und macht auch keinen Spass. Mal sehen wie das Wetter am WE wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack Vegas (11. Juli 2008)

hm, okay, dannwürde ich voschlagen das vlt. auf Sonntag zu verschieben wenn das Wetter okay ist?
Grüße Tobi


----------



## bobcat (14. Juli 2008)

Jemand heute Lust auf eine Trailrunde so gegen 19°°?


----------



## stefan_ue (14. Juli 2008)

Hallo bobcat,

sorry, heute mache ich eine GA1-Tour von Düren über Jülich nach Aachen. Bei gutem Wetter können wir gerne Mittowch oder Donnerstag Abend eine Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bobcat (14. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan,


bei trockenem Wetter gerne.

Thomas


----------



## bobcat (14. Juli 2008)

Soo...
18:30 Waldschenke

Wird eine gemischte Tour mit vielen Mitfahren (aus anderem Forum)


----------



## Regengott (14. Juli 2008)

Wie lang und wie schnell wollt ihr denn fahren ... wenn das Tempo nich zu hoch ist (berghoch ;-) ) dann wär ich evtl dabei...


----------



## bobcat (14. Juli 2008)

Gute 2 Stunden in gemäßigtem Tempo Trails und Waldwege.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (14. Juli 2008)

@ Jack Vegas
Der Trialpark dürfte jetzt auch wieder fahrbar sein. Heute hab ich leider keine Zeit, aber morgen ab 17:00 Uhr wäre gut.

@ bobcat und Stefan
Mittwoch oder Donnerstag abend wäre gut, wenn ihr fahrt bitte noch mal posten.


----------



## Regengott (14. Juli 2008)

Wir kommen jetzt einfach mal mit 3 Leuten mit, falls wir (oder ein Teil von uns  ) störend zu langsam sind können wir ja einfach zu dritt woanders lang fahren 

bis später dann...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lord Shadow (15. Juli 2008)

Bin nächste Woche auch in Aachen. Wo trefft ihr euch denn und habt ihr eine Standardzeit? Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich Internet haben werde.


----------



## stefan_ue (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo Bobcat,
hallo Mirco,

laut Wetterbericht sieht es für heute mittelprächtig aus:

Morgens bedeckt, 16°C, <0,1mm Niederschlag
Mittags mäßiger Regen, 14-16°C, 5,4mm Niederschlag
Abends bedeckt, 16-18°C, <0,1mm Niederschlag

Wollen wir es wagen und eine Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen? Treffpunkt um 18h30 am Waldstadion?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## bobcat (16. Juli 2008)

...also, ich bin bekennender Schönwetterfahrer,
fahre nur wenn der Wald einigermaßen trocken ist.
Sonst fahre ich halt immer Straße.
Asphalt trocknet schneller


----------



## stefan_ue (16. Juli 2008)

Hallo bobcat,

so wie es zur Zeit aussieht, ist die Regenfront durch, und bis heute Nacht bleibt es trocken. Ich würde vorschlagen, daß wir kurz vor 18h miteinander telefonieren, um zu entscheiden, ob wir heute Abend an der angedachten Tour festhalten. 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan

PS: Ich bin ebenfalls bekennender Schönwetterradler


----------



## Jack Vegas (20. Juli 2008)

Moin,
hat heute jemand Lust so ums Dreiländereck und ums Entenpfuhl rum zu fahren? Ca. 2-3h..
Grüße Tobi


----------



## stefan_ue (20. Juli 2008)

Hallo Tobi,

ich kann vermutlich erst wieder am Dienstag sehr spät Abends oder ab Mittwoch wieder zu normalen Zeiten (ab rd. 18h30). 

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jack Vegas (20. Juli 2008)

Hi Stefan,
Mittwoch bin ich in Köln und Dienstag habe ich Training 
Aber vlt. danach mal?
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Lord Shadow (20. Juli 2008)

Also ich bin im Moment in Aachen und hätte mal Lust auf eine geführte Tour, wenn ihr nicht allzu sehr rast
Hier werde ich nicht oft schauen, aber ihr könnt gerne Anrufen unter 0171/8061664 (ca. 12-20 Uhr).


----------



## kulak (21. Juli 2008)

mir gehts genauso.kenne das aachener umland noch relativ wenig und hätte lust auf eine tour.muss ja nicht gerade im renntempo sein


----------



## stefan_ue (23. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

das Wetter sieht für die nächsten Tage super aus. Morgen Abend möchte ich die Gelegenheit nutzen, und durch den Aachener Wald radeln. Wer hat Lust? Als Treffpunkt würde ich das Waldstadion um 18h30 vorschlagen.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan

PS: Seit ein paar Tagen wuseln wieder Waldarbeiter in der Umgebung der Pionierquelle. Die ökologisch wertvollen Arbeiten haben ersteinmal für eine Verbreiterung der Wege auf mindestens 3 Meter und deren totale Verschlammung geführt. Vielen Dank für Euer weitsichtiges Bemühen.


----------



## Jack Vegas (25. Juli 2008)

Hi,
hat jemand Lust bei dem geilen Wetter so um 15:00 heute 2h durch den Wald  (Entenpfuhl, Dreiländereck) zu fahren?
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Juli 2008)

Lust ja, aber kann nicht nach Aachen kommen. Wenn du nach Stolberg kommen willst können wir gerne zusammen ne Runde fahren, vielleicht auch Trial-Park.
Nachdem ich die Woche fast nur im Flieger, Auto und klimatisierten Laboren verbracht habe mache ich gleich Feierabend und genieße das Wetter.


----------



## Jack Vegas (25. Juli 2008)

Ufz, dann müsste ich mich dem Rad nach Stolberg fahren...
Problem ist ich muss um 6 wieder zu Hause sein. Und ich habe kA wie lange ich mit dem Rad nach Stolberg brauche, denke so 45min?
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Jack Vegas (25. Juli 2008)

Wie siehts aus mit Fahren in Stolberg? Dann würde ich mich gleich aus Rad schwingen und nach Stolber pilgern, müsstest mir nur sagen wohin, kenne mich da nicht so aus.
Und so um 5 müsste ich wieder zurück.
Grüße Tobi


----------



## Wheeler9990 (25. Juli 2008)

Zu spät, dachte du willst nicht nach hier kommen und war schon unterwegs. Wenn du Lust hast Samstag oder Sonntag...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (26. Juli 2008)

Termin für Morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=6871

Dauer, Tempo und Schwierigkeit nach Teilnehmern. Wenn sich keiner einträgt starte ich von Werth...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Welty (6. August 2008)

Ihr kennt doch alle die RWTH aachen also da haben wohl ein paar yungs von der rwth nen kleinen bikepark gemacht ^^ für dirt  also wem das weiterhilft einfach mal vorbei schaun aber nur wenn'S wedder gut is sons ist es sehr matchig auch schon bei fieselregn also 2 drei tage sonne und dann ab gehtz


----------



## stefan_ue (14. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

heute Abend werde ich eine ruhige Runde durch den Aachener Wald drehen, voraussichtlich ab 18h30. Wer Zeit und Lust hat, kann sich gerne melden.

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## tinka (14. August 2008)

Hallo Stefan,
ich habe in einem anderen Forum(Aachener Runde) eine gemütliche Tour für 18 Uhr ab Hangeweiher ausgeschrieben. Wenn du Lust hast kannst du gerne mitkommen, ich fahre aber "Tour" und nicht in der "Schokolade und Co". Wir könnten dich auch zu späterem Zeitpunkt(18.30) an der Waldschenke aufgabeln...
lg Claudia


----------



## Holger78 (14. August 2008)

Hab ich dich inclusive den drei Jungs (Platzangst/gebrochenes Sattelgestell) eben auf der Schokolade getroffen?

Lieben Gruß
der 'ominöse'  Holger


----------



## tinka (15. August 2008)

nee war ich nicht... Wir waren in Holland unterwegs.
lg Claudia


----------



## Holger78 (15. August 2008)

verstehe.
mich hat gestern jemand mit den worten begrüßt: "dann bist du also der ominöse Holger"....
dachte du wärst das gewesen

Lg Holger


----------



## uerland (15. August 2008)

ich glaube ich weiss wer das war....zufällig blauer Helm und silbernes Cube?


Henning


----------



## Holger78 (15. August 2008)

du bist also der Henning, der ihr von mir erzählt hat


----------



## Au_Hur (18. August 2008)

hi, kann mir jemand die koordinaten für toblerone und den sog. schmugglerpfad zukommen lassen? würde mich freuen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## luftikuss08 (27. August 2008)

Hallo, in unserem Forum habe ich von euren schönen trails in und um Aachen gelesen. Ich werde mich in gesamte nächste Woche (1 bis 5. September) in Aachen befinden. Schön wäre es, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen würde und mir diese tollen Strecken zeigen könnte. Nach dem was ich gelesen habe, interessiere ich mich besonders für diesen ominösen Schmugglerpfad und Toblerone.
Also, in der Hoffnung dass sich jemand erbarmt...


ciao


----------



## Holger78 (27. August 2008)

Hi luftikuss08,

werde bestimmt das ein oder andere mal kommende woche auf der toblerone unterwegs sein. zum schmugglerpfad find ich nie hin - da muss sich jemand anders melden.
wenn du magst - schick mir ne pn mit deiner handynummer - würd mich spontan bei dir melden für n stündchen auf zwei toblerone runterfliegen bzw raufschieben....

Gruß
Holger


----------



## Wheeler9990 (28. August 2008)

In der Woche werden wir mit Sicherheit 1-2 Trailrunden drehen, schau einfach noch mal hier rein wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## maxxmaxx (28. August 2008)

Also ich wollte morgen ne Trailtour machen. Ich kann ab 1 Uhr. Anhaltspunkte wären Toblerone, Eisenbahn, Hexenweg und was einem sonst noch über den Weg läuft.
Wenn jemand mit fahren will dann einfach hier reinschreiben.

Gruß Max


----------



## five40 (30. August 2008)

Schöne Runden lassen sich auch durchs Hohe Venn drehen. Ich bin auch noch an der 4X Strecke in Malmedy vorbeigekommen.


 
Von Aachen aus kann, dass schon mal in einer 125km und 1900hnm Runde enden. Da gibt es halt schon feine Trails. weitere Fotos hier.

Dort gibt es auch ausgeschilderte Strecken: http://www.mtbroutes.be/route.aspx?id=174 Dort sind aber wohl noch nicht alle eingetragen, bei Sourbrodt gibt es auch noch Strecken.


----------



## rpo35 (30. August 2008)

Wer war denn heute an der Schokolade hüpfen? War so dreist und hab' ein Foto geschoßen. Bei Interesse am Original PM 

Viele Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PacMan (30. August 2008)

rpo35 schrieb:


> Wer war denn heute an der Schokolade hüpfen? War so dreist und hab' ein Foto geschoßen. Bei Interesse am Original PM


Also der Hose nach könnte ich es sein!


----------



## Holger78 (30. August 2008)

Möchte demnächst auch von dir mit meinem neuen Fahrrad zusammen geknipst werden . War heut wohl leider zu früh weg....


----------



## Regengott (31. August 2008)

Also die Woche wollt ich auf jeden Fall nochma öfter biken gehn ... Semesterferien sind was feines... Wenn du willst kann ich gern mal nen paar Fotos schießen (@Holger) Sag ma wann du kannst, so ab Montag Abend...


----------



## Grashalm (8. September 2008)

Ich werde heute so gegen 17 Uhr ne Runde biken gehen mit nem Kollegen. Ca 30Km, Richtung Dreiländereck, wenn möglich Trails.

Wer Lust hat kann sich ja anschliessen. Handy# über PN. Treffpunkt wäre an der FH (Goethestrasse) oder Hangeweiher Kreisverkehr.


----------



## maxxmaxx (8. September 2008)

Also ich bin gestern auch zum "DLP" (DreiLänderPunkt) gefahren und dann den Eisenbahntrail runter gegurkt. War alles jut aber ich war nachher so  am Arsch, wie schon lange nicht mehr.
Sollte ich mich doch noch motivieren dann sag ich später bescheid

Gruß Max


----------



## Tom Servo (17. März 2009)

Bump.

Bin eben vom Aachener Wald Richtung Moresnet runtergebrettert. Mitten drin gibt's so 'ne Waldkreuzung, von der Rechts nach Links ein Weg von Richtung Gemmenich zur Kelmiser Ruhr geht (da am Schiessplatz), hat sich u.a. jemand ein Tabletop an der Kreuzung hin gebaut. Sollte das eine bekannte Strecke sein? Wenn ja, wo fängt die an?


----------



## ribosome (17. März 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Bump.
> 
> Bin eben vom Aachener Wald Richtung Moresnet runtergebrettert. Mitten drin gibt's so 'ne Waldkreuzung, von der Rechts nach Links ein Weg von Richtung Gemmenich zur Kelmiser Ruhr geht (da am Schiessplatz), hat sich u.a. jemand ein Tabletop an der Kreuzung hin gebaut. Sollte das eine bekannte Strecke sein? Wenn ja, wo fängt die an?




[OFF]
Aue du sollst arbeiten und nicht nur mit dem Bike unterwegs sein 
[/OFF]

PS: ich muss nochens mitkommen


----------



## Tom Servo (17. März 2009)

ribosome schrieb:


> [OFF]
> Aue du sollst arbeiten und nicht nur mit dem Bike unterwegs sein
> [/OFF]
> 
> PS: ich muss nochens mitkommen


Et wochenends denn wieder oder so, ausser du kannst am vormittag. Spätschicht diese Woche :|

Letzten Sonntag warste ja nicht da :V


----------



## Holger78 (17. März 2009)

wasn ein tabletop fuer ne art von rampe?


----------



## nosh (17. März 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Bump.
> 
> Bin eben vom Aachener Wald Richtung Moresnet runtergebrettert. Mitten drin gibt's so 'ne Waldkreuzung, von der Rechts nach Links ein Weg von Richtung Gemmenich zur Kelmiser Ruhr geht (da am Schiessplatz), hat sich u.a. jemand ein Tabletop an der Kreuzung hin gebaut. Sollte das eine bekannte Strecke sein? Wenn ja, wo fängt die an?




du meinst warscheinlich den schotter haufen, der da mitten auf der kreutzung liegt, der gehört eindeutig zu keiner strecke, die table vorm verdankt er dem zufall das einer flicken musste und drei sich sinnvoll die zeit vertrieben haben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (18. März 2009)

Nein ich glaube er meint den Einstieg zum "Alberto Tomba", in Aachen glaube ich unter "Märchenwald" bekannt.


----------



## Tom Servo (18. März 2009)

Ist da oben aber was... War gestern zum Dreiländereck und hab auf unserer Seite ein bisschen gesucht. Wenn da Strecken sind, dann sind se nicht offensichtlich zu finden


----------



## pratt (18. März 2009)

Ja es lohnt sich da oben weiterzusuchen, da gibt es ein paar nette Trails und Abfahrten.


----------



## Tom Servo (18. März 2009)

Wenn man Nähe vom Aachener Funkturm an der Grenze den geteerten Weg Richtung Dreiländereck fährt, geht so in der Mitte ein Waldweg links ab. Ein Stück da rein, kommt man an eine Abzweigung nach rechts, ein Stück weiter den eigentlichen Weg entlang kommt man an einer alten Parkbank, bei der geht rechts runter ein Trail. Fängt mit 'ner Abfahrt an, die 'nen anderen Waldweg kreuzt und dann durch den Wald bis unten an irgendwelchen Wiesen bei Gemmenich geht. Links weiter an den Wiesen kommt man noch durch etwas umständliches Gelände (momentan eher Sumpfgelände) entlang und kommt dann irgendwann an der Bahnstrecke aus.

Wie heisst der Trail? Der muss ziemlich befahren sein, den Spuren nach. Ist das zufälligerweise der Eisenbahn-Trail von dem ich gelesen hab?


----------



## Jule (18. März 2009)

pratt schrieb:


> Nein ich glaube er meint den Einstieg zum "Alberto Tomba"...


Super Name für den Trail! Cool!


----------



## c_w (18. März 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Wenn man Nähe vom Aachener Funkturm an der Grenze den geteerten Weg Richtung Dreiländereck fährt, geht so in der Mitte ein Waldweg links ab. Ein Stück da rein, kommt man an eine Abzweigung nach rechts, ein Stück weiter den eigentlichen Weg entlang kommt man an einer alten Parkbank, bei der geht rechts runter ein Trail. Fängt mit 'ner Abfahrt an, die 'nen anderen Waldweg kreuzt und dann durch den Wald bis unten an irgendwelchen Wiesen bei Gemmenich geht. Links weiter an den Wiesen kommt man noch durch etwas umständliches Gelände (momentan eher Sumpfgelände) entlang und kommt dann irgendwann an der Bahnstrecke aus.
> 
> Wie heisst der Trail? Der muss ziemlich befahren sein, den Spuren nach. Ist das zufälligerweise der Eisenbahn-Trail von dem ich gelesen hab?



Bahntrail. Aber im unteren Bereich ziemlich kaputt seit dem letzten groesseren Wind.


----------



## Sebbi03 (18. März 2009)

Aber de erste Trail ist doch nicht der Bahntrail, würd mich auch mal interessieren ob der nen Namen hat.

Das Video beginnt ca 10m nach besagter Parkbank,  1:25-3:27 dann Bahntrail (nach meinem Verständnis  ). Ab 3:27 dann vom Kreuz runter usw.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5tvz2B1di1A&fmt=18"]YouTube - Helmcam 2[/ame]


----------



## Mickenelli (18. März 2009)

@sebbi03:

wie heißt das erste Lied im vid? 

gruß


----------



## ribosome (18. März 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Wenn man Nähe vom Aachener Funkturm an der Grenze den geteerten Weg Richtung Dreiländereck fährt, geht so in der Mitte ein Waldweg links ab. Ein Stück da rein, kommt man an eine Abzweigung nach rechts, ein Stück weiter den eigentlichen Weg entlang kommt man an einer alten Parkbank, bei der geht rechts runter ein Trail. Fängt mit 'ner Abfahrt an, die 'nen anderen Waldweg kreuzt und dann durch den Wald bis unten an irgendwelchen Wiesen bei Gemmenich geht. Links weiter an den Wiesen kommt man noch durch etwas umständliches Gelände (momentan eher Sumpfgelände) entlang und kommt dann irgendwann an der Bahnstrecke aus.
> 
> Wie heisst der Trail? Der muss ziemlich befahren sein, den Spuren nach. Ist das zufälligerweise der Eisenbahn-Trail von dem ich gelesen hab?



Das wird wohl die Strecke sein die ich letztes jahr gefahren bin als ich ich mich im Wald verfahren habe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grashalm (18. März 2009)

Yeah, seit Monaten endlich mal wieder ohne Schlammpackung aus dem Wald zurückgekommen.


----------



## Sebbi03 (18. März 2009)

Mickenelli schrieb:


> @sebbi03:
> 
> wie heißt das erste Lied im vid?
> 
> gruß



Grits - My Life Be Like (Ooh-Aah)


----------



## nudelholz (18. März 2009)

Sebbi03 schrieb:


> Grits - My Life Be Like (Ooh-Aah)



da hat jemand zu viele bikefilme geguckt


----------



## c_w (18. März 2009)

Sebbi03 schrieb:


> Aber de erste Trail ist doch nicht der Bahntrail, würd mich auch mal interessieren ob der nen Namen hat.
> 
> Das Video beginnt ca 10m nach besagter Parkbank,  1:25-3:27 dann Bahntrail (nach meinem Verständnis  ). Ab 3:27 dann vom Kreuz runter usw.



Ist schon krass, wie schwer man sich tut, Trails in so nem Video zu erkennen... obwohl man sie schon unglaublich oft gefahren ist.

Ja, beim Bahntrail sind wir uns einig...
Wobei, da wo in dem Video der Bahntrail-Teil beginnt, da fährt man ja von einem Waldweg aus los. Gegenüber von diesem Einstieg in den Bahntrail endet ja auch ein Trail, der meistens recht schlammig ist. Der heisst bei uns oberer Bahntrail.

"Vom Kreuz runter" heisst bei uns Preuswald. Keine Ahnung warum ;-)

Den Trail am Anfang des Video kann ich gerade nicht einsortieren... schwer zu erkennen.


----------



## blackseal (20. März 2009)

was für´n krasses video. toll gemacht. ganz besonders die dialoge am ende ;-) mach mal mehr davon...


----------



## Sebbi03 (20. März 2009)

nudelholz schrieb:


> da hat jemand zu viele bikefilme geguckt



hab ich mir unterbewusst was abgeguckt? Naja, zum nächsten Video sing ich dann selber  

Wird ja jetzt Sommer, da wird demnächst nochmal die Cam auf den Helm geschnallt. Gestern Bahntrail war im unteren Teil mal ne neue Erfahrung ganz ohne Blätterdach, bis dann dieser Baum da rumliegt, der Tabletop an der Kreuzung beim Märchenwald ist auch klasse 

Achso und das oberhalb des Bahntrails, keine Ahnung wie das heisst. Da ist halt der Pulsschlagdrop, aber hat sicher auch noch nen Namen das Ganze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTB-Hölli (27. März 2009)

Sehr cooles Video, würde da mal gerne eine Runde mitdrehen, um das Gebiet besser kennenzulernen. Wann geht´s mal wieder dahin? 

Grüße


Alex


----------



## Tom Servo (31. März 2009)

Da oben an der Grenze Richtung Dreiländereck, geht so mittig in Richtung deutscher Seite so'n Weg rein, der mehr oder weniger direkt zum Aussichtsturm zeigt. Es geht durch zwei "Täler", im zweiten kommt man auf 'nem Velo-Weg, der dann rauf zum Eck geht.

Kennt jemand die Strecke? Die Abfahrt zum zweiten Tal hat so'n dicken umgekippten Baum mit 'ner Rampe. Ist die da jetzt nur hin erodiert oder ist die tatsächlich springbar? (Meine Schrammem meinen nicht, bin aber Anfänger :V )


----------



## Holger78 (31. März 2009)

meinst du zufällig das hier? schon ne halbe ewigkeit her, daß ich dort war - weiß deine ortsangabe nich genau einzuordnen


----------



## Tom Servo (31. März 2009)

Jo, sieht schwer danach aus. Keine besondere Auflösung und andere Jahreszeit, aber der Riss im Stamm ist der selbe.

Ist also machbar. Die Landung schien auch OK, nur danach hat es mich trotzdem vom Rad geworfen. Soweit ich mich denn noch erinnern kann. War wahrscheinlich zu schnell da drüber. Zumindest ist die vordere Felge jetzt schief.


----------



## Holger78 (31. März 2009)

das is ja mal blöd.... neue felge und noch n versuch


----------



## Tom Servo (31. März 2009)

Such mir doch vielleicht zuerst ein paar kleinere Sprünge zum lernen :V

Fahrradfritze meinte, die Felge liesse sich wieder richten. Seh ich Donnerstag, ob's geklappt hat. Wär mir lieber, da mein aktuelles Budget eigentlich für 'ne Vivid 5.1 verplant war.


----------



## bexxx (5. April 2009)

Hi,

ich kenne hier noch fast keine Trails und bin die letzten Tage einfach nur so durch den Wald gegurkt um zu schauen wo Radspuren von Wegen ins Unterholz führen ... und ich muss sagen "Ihr seid doch bekloppt " Vielen Dank für Eure Mühe!

bexxx


----------



## Tom Servo (5. April 2009)

Bin da eben oben Nähe Eisenbahntrail und Co. 'ne Gruppe über'm Weg gefahren, die war eindeutig deutsch. Ein paar von euch dabei gewesen?


----------



## Tom Servo (15. April 2009)

An der Grenze entlang hab ich zwei Trails gefunden. Der den ich gefahren hab geht nach links als S-Kurve, gefolgt von drei Kickern, wovon der erste grösser ist als die anderen zwei, und endet danach an so zwei Tümpel. Wie heisst die Strecke?

Ich such ausserdem immer noch ein oder zwei Trails mit tieferen/einfacheren Kickern/Sprüngen als was ich hier im Wald bisher gefunden hab. Hab zwar die zwei "kleineren" der drei Kicker gesprungen und auch dezent gelandet, trotzdem eher braune Streifen in der Unterhose erzeugt anstatt Gefühl dafür zu bekommen.  Geht sich hauptsächlich darum Kontrolle des Rads und der Pedalen im Flug zu erlernen, ohne direkt dabei kaputt bleiben zu können (meistens alleine unterwegs).


----------



## Tom Servo (14. Mai 2009)

Wenn man am Ende vom Jazztrail links rauf fährt, kommt man an dem Drop-Dingens (egal was es genau ist). Dachte mir, wär doch optimal zum üben ohne es zuerst über'n Loch schaffen zu müssen. Der Absprung oben ist aber nicht (mehr?) flach. Absicht oder Erosion?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maxxmaxx (14. Mai 2009)

Wann warst du denn das letzte mal da?
Hab den in letzter Zeit auch ein paar mal gemacht, aber wenn du den Drop aufm Naturknaller einmal gemacht hast, dann is sowas nachher langweilig...

Mal ne andere Sache: Wir sind hier ja nun mal in Aachen, wo es viel regnen soll und es dies auch im Moment tut. Aber trotzdem wollten wir am Wochenende nochmal eine Trailtour machen, aber außer Jazz Trail fällt mir nix ein. Ich sollte vllt noch erwähnen, dass wir keine super breiten DH-Reifen haben, sondern 2,4 Nobby´s und MK´s. Deshalb kann man Toblerone abschmieren, auf Eldorado und Naturknaller wirds wahrscheinlich auch rutschig sein. Aufm Eisenbahntrail war ich schon ein halbes Jahr nich mehr, kanns nur schlecht einschätzen.
Was würdet ihr sagen wo es sich am besten fahren lässt?

Gruß max


----------



## Tom Servo (14. Mai 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Wann warst du denn das letzte mal da?
> Hab den in letzter Zeit auch ein paar mal gemacht, aber wenn du den Drop aufm Naturknaller einmal gemacht hast, dann is sowas nachher langweilig...


Jaja, aber so als alleinstehendes Teil find ich's als Anfänger zum üben praktisch.

Letztes Mal war ich vorige Tage da. Hab nur den Eindruck, der Absprung sollte flach sein und nicht mit Lippe nach oben. Deswegen frag ich.



maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Aufm Eisenbahntrail war ich schon ein halbes Jahr nich mehr, kanns nur schlecht einschätzen.


Ist mit 'nem XC befahrbar (mit nix besonderes an Noppenbereifung). Einzige Lästige sind die Schlammlöcher vor'm Mini-Roadgap. Die werden anscheinend von Schauer zu Schauer tiefer und grösser.


----------



## Loods (2. Juni 2009)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Einzige Lästige sind die Schlammlöcher vor'm Mini-Roadgap. Die werden anscheinend von Schauer zu Schauer tiefer und grösser.



Ganz deiner Meinung, da bin ich auch erstmal schön über den Lenker abgestiegen, wenigstens fällt man weich, dafür waren danach weder Brems- noch Schalthebel zu erkennen, einfach nur ein kompletter Matsch-Lenker 
Ich hätte da mal eine andere Frage. Ich habe jetzt schon viel vom Jazz-Trail gehört, könnte mal jemand genau beschreiben wo der sich befindet? Falls ich nur zu doof war hier im Forum eine bereits vorhandene Beschreibung zu finden, dann tuts mir leid. Vielleicht bin ich ihn ja auch schon gefahren und kannte nur den Namen noch nicht...

Danke schonmal im voraus!

edit: Streckenfrage hat sich erledigt, danke an Tom Servo!


----------



## JensBR (3. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen! Da ihr grad vom Jazztrail redet. Könnte mir auch jemand eine PN schicken mit einer Wegbeschreibung. Habe den Trail bis jetzt auch noch nicht gefunden. Wär ziemlich fett! 

GREETINGS


----------



## ahoibrause87 (3. Juni 2009)

Habe da eine Seite gefunden die es sicherlich vor allem Einsteigern vereinfachen könnte:

gpsies.com

Ist wie google.maps, aber auch für Wandern/Joggen und vor allem Fahrrad-Strecken!

Haben da vll sogar schon einige von euch eigene Strecken eingetragen? Ich fange erst an, habe bisher nur Jogging-Strecken drin.

Gruß,
Max


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Juni 2009)

Hallo,
ich habe auch vor einiger Zeit einmal vorgeschlagen die Spots auf aachen-spots zu posten, allerdings musste ich nachher einsehen, dass es keine gute Idee ist. Denn die Strecken sollten eigentlich nur Mountainbiker kennen um Konflikte mit der anderen Seite zu vermeiden. Außerdem sollte man aus Respekt vor den Erbauern keine Strecken posten. Wenn man neue Trails kennen lernen will einfach mal bei ner Tour mitfahren oder wenn man gerade ein paar andere MTB´ler trifft, diese fragen.

@ Jens: Der Jazztrail hat im oberen Teil zwei Kicker, danach kommen einige nette Kurven, bin man einen schmalen Waldweg überquert. Iwann kommt noch ein kleiner Kicker, bis man dann im Tannenwald verschwindet.

Gruß max


----------



## ahoibrause87 (3. Juni 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe auch vor einiger Zeit einmal vorgeschlagen die Spots auf aachen-spots zu posten, allerdings musste ich nachher einsehen, dass es keine gute Idee ist. Denn die Strecken sollten eigentlich nur Mountainbiker kennen um Konflikte mit der anderen Seite zu vermeiden. Außerdem sollte man aus Respekt vor den Erbauern keine Strecken posten. Wenn man neue Trails kennen lernen will einfach mal bei ner Tour mitfahren oder wenn man gerade ein paar andere MTB´ler trifft, diese fragen.



Nein, damit waren keine speziellen MTB-Strecken/-Trails gemeint. Eher so kleinere "öffentliche" Waldstücke, die man mal brettern kann 
Bin noch ganz frisch dabei und wollte nicht direkt rumhüpfen sondern erstmal abseits der Straße ein paar Höhenmeter machen und ein Gefühl fürs Bike bekommen

Gruß,
Max


----------



## Tom Servo (3. Juni 2009)

"Kelmiser Steilabfahrt", ist einem der Ausdruck/die Strecke bekannt? Grad ein paar alte Fotos davon gesehen, wüsste aber nicht, wo ich die Strecke hin tun sollte (und ich komm von da...).


----------



## maxxmaxx (3. Juni 2009)

@ Namensvetter : Frag doch mal, wenn du in der Stadt bist, an der Touristeninformation nach, ich könnte mir gut verstellen, dass man dort auch solche Radkarten bekommt, wo z.B. Touren in die Eifel drin sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JensBR (4. Juni 2009)

@ tom:vielen dank!
@ maxmax: die beschreibung hört sich vielversprechend an! da werd ich freitag mal einen stop einlegen!

GREETINGS


----------



## pratt (4. Juni 2009)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> @ Jens: Der Jazztrail hat im oberen Teil zwei Kicker, danach kommen einige nette Kurven, bin man einen schmalen Waldweg überquert. Iwann kommt noch ein kleiner Kicker, bis man dann im Tannenwald verschwindet.
> 
> Gruß max



Auch so, die "Drei-Sprung-Abfahrt" nennt Ihr "Jazztrail"!


----------



## ThomasAC (5. Juni 2009)

Welchen Namen trägt die Strecke die beim Osterweg rechts rein innen Wald bis zu der Stelle an der eine große umgekippte Wurzel liegt beginnt?
Und ich bin gestern auch noch auf ein paar Wege vom Pelzerturm ausgehend gestossen.


----------



## Bobbycatuner (17. Juni 2009)

hallo,
wie heißt denn die strecke die oben an dem turm mit ner gebastelten steilkurve beginnt?
Bin seit 2 Jahren hier in Aachen und bis jetzt immer mitm Rennrad nach Belgien rausgebrettert. war vor 2 wochen dann mal mit meiner freundin im aachener wald unterwegs und hab dann die ganezn strecken gesehen. das hat mich schon irgendwie inspiriert mal ein mountainbike zu kaufen. 

hab hier mal geschrieben was mir so vorschwebt http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=405476 

mein genialer gedanke zur Zeit: Mein Vater kauft mir mein Rennrad für 400 ocken ab.....


----------



## lol^^ (6. Juli 2009)

Moin.. Gibt es in Aachen oder Umgebung auch eine schöne DH Strecke? oder ein paar Stellen wo man schön Freeriden kann, da mich Touren nicht wirklcih interessieren


----------



## Revelator (6. Juli 2009)

Hi!
Bin auch ziemlich neu hier im Forum, habe das ganze Thema komplett durchgelesen und hab echt Bock mal mim neuen Bike nach Aachen zu kommen. Wäre nett wenn ihr mir mal die Beschreibung für die Trails schicken könntet. 

Mfg...Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (7. Juli 2009)

Das Thema hatten wir schon oft, hier wird keiner einen Lageplan der schönsten Trails einstellen. Fahrt doch einfach mal mit. In Mausbach (oder unmittelbarer Umgebung) startet doch fast täglich eine Tour. In Aachen fahren wir auch oft, die Aachener Tourer sind ja hier was ruhiger geworden aber die Freerider posten doch auch regelmäßig ihre Treffen.


----------



## L1pp1 (8. Juli 2009)

Wheeler hat vollkommen recht einfach mal mitfahren , denke in der Umgebung von Mausbach gibt es mehr als genug zum fahren , quasi den Spielplatzt vor der Tür


----------



## Revelator (8. Juli 2009)

Sind denn auch in der Nähe von Mausbach coole Trials zum freeriden?
Bin gerne mal bei nem Ausritt dabei...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (8. Juli 2009)

Hier gibt´s schon schöne Trails, kommt drauf an, wie weit die Anreise sein darf. Meine Hausrunde 30km hat ca. 25km Trails, natürlich gehen nicht alle bergab und es sind auch nicht alle extrem. So gebuddelte Sachen wie die Toblerone sind eher selten, die meisten Trails sind zum Glück natürlich belassen. Wenn du nur "spielen" willst gibt´s Möglichkeiten in Buschmühle, Kesternich, Hastenrath oder zwischen Gressenich und Werth.


----------



## OpiGehtBiken (9. Juli 2009)

Das nenne ich mal 'ne gute Quote - 25 von 30km Trails. Alles direkt rund um Mausbach (oder vielmehr Wehebachtalsperre)? Oder fährst Du noch vorher mit dem Auto weiter in die Eifel rein?


----------



## Tom Servo (10. Juli 2009)

Waren gestern am alten Truppenübungsplatz in Stolberg. Auch ganz cool da.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (10. Juli 2009)

Für die Runde treffen wir uns entweder in Zweifall, Breinig oder Vennwegen, meine Anreise hat halt noch was mehr WAB...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (10. Juli 2009)

weiß jemand ob dieser kicker aus wellblech auf der ehemaligen mx-strecke auf dem truppenübungsplatz noch da ist?


----------



## OpiGehtBiken (11. Juli 2009)

Soweit ich mich erinner ist der nicht mehr da und durch einen Kicker aus Erde ersetzt worden. Die anderen Kicker sind in der letzten Zeit etwas ausgebaut worden.


----------



## bikemachines (20. Juli 2009)

das alte zechengelände in eschweiler wird wieder mitfetten sprüngen aufgebaut wie ichneulich gehört habe,  es lohnt  sich aufjedenfall mal dahion zu gehen wenn man springen will, so en freeride feeling

hab gehört, das da kleiine sprünge stehen aber auch seeeeehhr große stehen;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jule (7. August 2009)

Gute Nachrichten aus'm Revier:
http://www.wdr.de/themen/_config_/kurznach/index.jhtml?tid=2649456


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. August 2009)

konfliktherd südkaukasus??


----------



## Loods (7. August 2009)

Vorhin war da noch etwas tolles über den Wald gestanden, das Internet ist halt einfach zu aktuell


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (7. August 2009)

mist, gibts da irgendwie ein archiv?
worum gings denn genau?


----------



## pratt (7. August 2009)

Das hier?:

Aachen: Bilanz naturnahe Forstwirtschaft
Im Aachener Wald gibt es wieder deutlich mehr heimische Baumarten als noch vor 20 Jahren. Dadurch ist der Forst insgesamt widerstandsfähiger geworden. Heftige Stürme wie Kyrill oder die Borkenkäfer-Plage können in den neu gesetzten Mischwaldgebieten keine größeren Schäden anrichten. Als heimische Bäume sind die Eichen und Buchen besonders robust, sie wurzeln tief im Boden, sind besonders standhaft und vermehren sich selbst. Der Waldboden kann Wasser besser speichern, das Unterholz wird sich selbst überlassen, und heimische Büsche wie die Vogelbeere wachsen nach. Durch die naturnahe Forstwirtschaft sollen die anfälligen Fichten-Monokulturen langfristig aus dem Aachener Wald verschwinden.
Stand: 07.08.2009 10:41 Uhr


----------



## Jule (7. August 2009)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> mist, gibts da irgendwie ein archiv?
> worum gings denn genau?


Blödes Internet......da stand folgendes:

*Aachen: Bilanz naturnahe Forstwirtschaft*

Im Aachener Wald gibt es wieder deutlich mehr heimische Baumarten als noch vor 20 Jahren. Dadurch ist der Forst insgesamt widerstandsfähiger geworden. Heftige Stürme wie Kyrill oder die Borkenkäfer-Plage können in den neu gesetzten Mischwaldgebieten keine größeren Schäden anrichten. Als heimische Bäume sind die Eichen und Buchen besonders robust, sie wurzeln tief im Boden, sind besonders standhaft und vermehren sich selbst. Der Waldboden kann Wasser besser speichern, das Unterholz wird sich selbst überlassen, und heimische Büsche wie die Vogelbeere wachsen nach. Durch die naturnahe Forstwirtschaft sollen die anfälligen Fichten-Monokulturen langfristig aus dem Aachener Wald verschwinden.

*Stand: 07.08.2009 10:41 Uhr*


Edit: Ich bin einfach zu langsam heute....


----------



## burns68 (8. August 2009)

Jule schrieb:


> ...Ich bin einfach zu langsam ....



Glaub ich nicht!!!


----------



## rpo35 (11. August 2009)

Die offizielle Bikeroute 4 führt seit kurzem durch den Märchenwald.
Alles legal


----------



## Loods (12. August 2009)

Kann kurz jemand erklären wie man zu dieser Bike-Route 4 hinkommt?
Das wäre prima!

edit: Hat sich erledigt, Danke an Jule!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThomasAC (12. August 2009)

Das sollte ein Knotenpunkt sein, keine Route. Du fährst vom Dreiländerpunkt aus die Velotour Richtung Knotenpunkt vier und dann sollte auch schon die Richtungsweisung zum Knotenpunkt vier kommen.


----------



## Jule (12. August 2009)

Ähm, nur zur Info: Das Schild hat wohl jemand von 'ner offiziellen Velotour-Route abmontiert und auf diesem Weg wieder aufgehangen!


----------



## ThomasAC (12. August 2009)

Ich habs geglaubt!


----------



## rpo35 (12. August 2009)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Ich habs geglaubt!


Der lachende Smilie hatte schon seinen Grund


----------



## Bobbycatuner (17. August 2009)

Hi
hab mein Rennrad jetzt gegen nen MTB hardtail ausgetauscht und war letzte woche n paar mal im aachener wald unterwegs. hab schon nen paar "durch den wald" strecken gefunden aber als "neuer" weiß man ja nie wo die krassen abfahrten sind(die ich ertmal umgehen möchte.
wenn also mal irgendwer von euch im aachener wald unter der woche unterwegs ist, "schöne" rundstrecken kennt und lust hätte mir zumindest eine davon zu zeigen, dann sagt mal bescheid. selbst erkunden macht zwar auch bock man weiß aber irgendwie nie wo man landet .... wo ist zB der Einstieg von dem trail der an diesem teich endet.....(oder einfach mal hoch fahren?? )

Gruß Karl


----------



## maxxmaxx (18. August 2009)

Wenn du den Teich meinst wo an der Seite zwei bretter über den Zu-/Ablauf leigen...
Ja, einfach mal hochfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbycatuner (19. August 2009)

interessant interessant...
um 8 uhr morgens in der woche ist der wald ja noch ziemlich gemütlich. 
morgen wieder aber diesmal dann den besagten trail von der richtigen seite.

(von wem stammen eigentlich die roten markierungen an den bäumen??)


----------



## Rockrider (19. August 2009)

ich weiß zwar nicht was für Markierungen zu meinst, aber meistens werden die von Waldarbeitern gemacht, damit die wissen welche Bäume gefällt werden sollen!


----------



## Bobbycatuner (19. August 2009)

rote striche und teilweise pfeile an bäumen. kam mir vor als wären damit wege markiert. vlt auch nur zufall.


----------



## pratt (20. August 2009)

Rote Pfeile sind meistens die Stellen wo die Waldarbeiter mit Ihren Räumfahrzeugen reinfahren sollen.


----------



## AC-Stef (31. August 2009)

Der Märchenwald ! geht der links  ab vom Hauptweg beginnt mit einem Hügel und ist dann ein recht enger aber immer schneller werdender Trail ???


----------



## Tom Servo (31. August 2009)

Glaub ja. Auf jeden Fall eng genug, dass ich Probleme mit meinem Lenker da krieg.


----------



## AC-Stef (31. August 2009)

dann war ich richtig


----------



## rpo35 (31. August 2009)

Manche nennen ihn deshalb auch Alberto Tomba Trail


----------



## XCAC (12. September 2009)

Hi,


wollte heute gegen 12°° mal Richtung Brunssumer Heide starten.

Jemand dabei?

Grüße
Thomas


----------



## XCAC (12. September 2009)

Sonntag 11°° Waldschenke...jemand Lust auf ein paar Trails


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## XCAC (13. September 2009)

Fällt aus wegen Regen.
Fahre nachmittags 'ne Runde...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. September 2009)

Freut mich, dass sich auch in Aachen noch mal jemand meldet, dieses Wochenende geht´s aber leider nicht, nächstes mal gerne.


----------



## XCAC (15. September 2009)

Ächtz, ja ich lebe noch 

xcac=bobcat

Wann wolltest Du denn fahren nächstes WE?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. September 2009)

Hab dich schon erkannt 
Samstag kann ich wahrscheinlich nicht, Hochzeits-DJ. Sonntag dann eher nicht so früh, ab 11 ginge wohl.


----------



## Holger78 (15. September 2009)

ich hatt ihn nich erkannt
hey mann - alles klar!?!
vielleicht sieht man sich ja nochmal irgendwo (du fährst dann wahrscheinlich gerad irgendwo rauf wo ich runter fahr)


----------



## XCAC (16. September 2009)

Jo Holger...genauso wird es sein 

@Wheeler  fein, wenn es Sonntag nicht regnet...


----------



## Regengott (20. September 2009)

Wenn das Wetter morgen passt bin ich wahrscheinlich auch dabei. Bin dann pünktlich da, wenn nicht dann penn ich doch noch :-D


----------



## XCAC (20. September 2009)

...ich bin leicht erkältet 

Fahre höchstens ganz kurz und gemütlich....


----------



## Wheeler9990 (20. September 2009)

bin auch erkältet und hatte auch vor, eine kleine langsame Runde zu fahren. da ich aber noch viel zu tun habe doch lieber mit Start Hamich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbycatuner (2. Oktober 2009)

kurze Frage: Wie heißt der Trail der oben am Hügelgrab anfängt, dann die große Straße kreuzt, dann nochmal einen kleinen Weg(wo zur Zeit ziemlich viel Tannenzeug liegt) und dann fast runter bis zum Tümpel an der Bahn geht. 

Jazztrail? Eisenbahntrail(dachte immer der würd irgendwo an der Bahn langehn)?

Gruß Karl


----------



## c_w (2. Oktober 2009)

Meinst du im Wald hinter'm Entenpfuhl? Hat der Trail im mittleren Teil 3 Kicker relativ nah hintereinander... und meinst du mit "fast runter an den Tuempel" etwa 200 m Waldweg bis zu dem Tuempel, wo das Wackelbrett liegt?

(Dann isses der Jazztrail ;-) )


----------



## Bobbycatuner (2. Oktober 2009)

Jo exakt den mein ich dann will ich auch mal los und mich richtung fersehturm im andren waldabschnitt umschauen.


----------



## ThomasAC (2. Oktober 2009)

sorry. Also der Jazztrail endet an diesem Tümpel?


----------



## c_w (2. Oktober 2009)

Der Jazztrail endet ein paar hundert m von da entfernt... aber bitte keine genaueren Beschreibungen hier posten.


----------



## TomatoAc (9. Oktober 2009)

Hab per Zufall ne Abfahrt in der Nähe vom Kronenberg gefunden, quasi auf dem Hügel wenn man an der ESSO rechts rausfährt.

Sind 2 Sprünge und ein paar Steilkurven, weiss jemand wie das heisst? Kann auch gerne genauere Koordinaten in Google Earth mailen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pratt (9. Oktober 2009)

Die Abfahrt von ganz oben auf dem Berg, mit dem Road-Gap der nachher im "Alter Landgraben" endet, wir nennen ihn: "Dino-Knochen-Abfahrt"


----------



## TomatoAc (9. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ein Road-Gap eine Überquerung von nem Weg ist, dann ja 

Der geht über den Weg und dann nach links weg aber da kommt direkt ein umgestürzter Baum, deswegen gehts nicht mehr richtig weiter.


Danke schonmal für die Info!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (9. Oktober 2009)

ein roadgap was ich noch nicht kenne? lohnt sichs mal hinzufahren?


----------



## kinschman (9. Oktober 2009)

...die Abfahrt is doch extrem verschlammt - oder irre ich da ??
...das bremst halt immer so aus


----------



## TomatoAc (10. Oktober 2009)

Fand ich jetzt nicht mal so, aber ich glaub ich bin da auch keine Referenz da ich mich noch nicht wirklich auskenne


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

ne alex - n minikicker über nen weg.... aber hinfahren könnten wir eigentlich trotzdem mal. weiter oben waren mal n paar 'doubles' - einer hat mich anno dazumal tierisch zerlegt


----------



## maxxmaxx (10. Oktober 2009)

Naja, ihr werdet enttäuscht sein. Der untere Teil fällt leider komplett weg 
Früher war der Trail ziemlcih geil, aber jetzt...


----------



## Holger78 (10. Oktober 2009)

irgendwas das man relativ schnell zur seite räumen kann oder richtig dicht?


----------



## TomatoAc (11. Oktober 2009)

Ein Baum mit ca. nem Meter Durchmesser 

Schnell auf Seite räumen wohl nur mit ner Kettensäge.


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2009)

das is doof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Oktober 2009)

kicker drüberbaun


----------



## Holger78 (11. Oktober 2009)

stimmt absolut - warum bin ich da nich drauf gekommen


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (11. Oktober 2009)

hehe  bis gleich holger!


----------



## DerSteff (15. Oktober 2009)

Nabend, bin neu nach Aachen gezogen, und wuerde mich freuen, wenn ich Radfehrer kennenlernen wuerd, um dir Trail zu fliegen.

Meldet euch einfach bei mir 

MFG


----------



## Bobbycatuner (15. Oktober 2009)

können nächste woche mal fahrn wenn du willst. bin aber nich so der downhiller sondern eher auf strecke(so 30-40km tour) durchn aachener wald und dabei soviele trails mitnehmen wie geht. also wenn du nicht so ein downhillonly master bist könnwer mal fahrn wenn nich ist auch nich schlimm einmal rundführen schad ja nix;-)


----------



## AldoRaine (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo. Ich habe neu mit diesem Sport angefangen und suche noch Leute, mit denen ich im Aachener Wald den Berg hoch und mit Spaß wieder runterfahren kann. Ich stehe ab nächste Woche zur Verfügung, sobald ich meine schleifende Bremsscheibe fertig eingestellt habe.


----------



## miesel_ac (23. Oktober 2009)

Mahlzeit zusammen,
wollt mal nachhören ob jemand von euch Trackspace als GPS Navi nutzt? Vielleicht kann man ja mal ein Paar selbst aufgezeichnete Touren austauschen!?
Gruß und schönes Bike- Wochenende
Michael


----------



## Bobbycatuner (23. Oktober 2009)

Ist das kostenfrei? bin jetzt 2mal mit smartrunner aufm handy rumgefahren. suche aber noch was bessres.  touren immer her damit


----------



## miesel_ac (23. Oktober 2009)

Eine abgespeckte version von Trackspace ist kostenlos (begrenztes kartenmaterial, nur 500 punkte zum aufzeichnen) die Premiumversion kostet für ein komplettes jahr 9 Euro! mehr infos unter www.trackspace.de
Smartrunner läuft mit meiner externen gps maus leider nicht.
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DevilRider (26. Oktober 2009)

dings ...


----------



## acmatze (26. Oktober 2009)

jo


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. Oktober 2009)

genau das


----------



## Holger78 (27. Oktober 2009)

seh ich ähnlich 

@DevilRider
mittlerweile wieder auf dem weg der genesung?
hoffentlich biste kommendes wochenende wieder mit dabei!


----------



## DevilRider (27. Oktober 2009)

joa ende der woche bin ich wieder fit 

am samstag wird die neune kamera auspobiert(ihr seit alle dazu eingeladen) und sonntag gehts wahrscheinlich mit martin in die eifel.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (27. Oktober 2009)

Kleine FAT am Freitag http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9388


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AldoRaine (4. November 2009)

Der Link ist tot. Ist die Tour abgesagt ?


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. November 2009)

Die war letzten Freitag.
Wenn das Wetter besser wird können wir das aber wiederholen, z.B. Donnerstag.


----------



## AldoRaine (4. November 2009)

Ich dachte, du meintest diese Tour:
http://www.sv-ee.de/News.html
ich seh aber grad dass die an einem Samstag ist.
Ist ohne Auto sowieso etwas schwierig dahin zu kommen. Dauert mit dem Fahrrad bestimmt 3 Stunden.


----------



## TomatoAc (4. November 2009)

AldoRaine schrieb:


> Ich dachte, du meintest diese Tour:
> http://www.sv-ee.de/News.html
> ich seh aber grad dass die an einem Samstag ist.
> Ist ohne Auto sowieso etwas schwierig dahin zu kommen. Dauert mit dem Fahrrad bestimmt 3 Stunden.




Wenn es nicht regnet fahre ich am Samstag mit dem Auto aus Aachen-Forst dahin.

Hätte auf dem Gepäckträger an der Anhängerkupplung noch nen Platz frei und Sitzplätze sowieso.

Werde die kleine Tour von 35km mitfahren, aber es kommen ja eh beide relativ gleichzeitig an, wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe und anschließend ist noch die Party wo man aufeinander warten kann.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (4. November 2009)

Ich glaub ich bin Samstag auch dabei, wenn das Wetter gut ist. Hätte dann ebenfalls einen Platz auf dem Träger frei, ab Hamich.


----------



## AldoRaine (4. November 2009)

Wäre super, wenn mich jemand mitnehmen könnte. Bleibt zu hoffen, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Aber ein bisschen Dreck hat noch jedem Fahrrad (und Fahrer) gutgetan.


----------



## DevilRider (30. November 2009)

Es regnet es ist schlammig und ihr sucht einen neune Reifen ?

Ich biete hier den Aachenern eine perfekten Reifen an:


Schwalbe Muddy Mary Reifen

GrÃ¶Ãe 2.35

Downhillreifen der extra Klasse

Tripple Compound Drahtreifen

Der leistungsfÃ¤higste und stabilste Reifen der Muddy Mary Reihe

Mit Seitendurchschlagsschutz

Sogut wie Neu, ca 10km gefahren

30â¬ - Abholung


----------



## Blackwater Park (30. November 2009)

kannst direkt bei QVC einsteigen. 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LHgEnN2PFzo"]YouTube- TF2 Heavy sells Kaboom[/ame]

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWRyj5cHIQA"]YouTube- DJ Steve Porter featuring Vince Offer - "Slap Chop Rap"[/ame]


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (3. Dezember 2009)

So Jungens, jetzt ist erst mal Ende mit Eldorado und Naturknaller, hab heute dem Harvester zugeguckt wie er den Nadelwald in eine Mondlandschaft verwandelt. Ich könnte aus der Haut fahren und würde mich gern weiter darüber auslassen, aber das bringt ja auch nix und wäre abgesehen davon weder jugendfrei noch forentauglich.
:kotz:  aaaah!

einiziger Vorteil ist, dass in der Ecke nachdem die da fertig sind erst mal Ruhe mit Waldarbeiten ist (und ne menge Material rumliegt!), sollten uns mal zusammensetzen und überlegen wie es weitergehn soll.

ziemlich angepisste Grüße,
der snuggles


----------



## chrizproxi (7. Dezember 2009)

Hey Leute,
ich wende mich jetzt mal an euch hier, wiel ich nicht weiß wo ich sonst fragen soll^^.

Ich hab letzten Donnerstag endlich mein Big Hit bekommen und will es natürlich auch mal im Gelände testen.

Ich komme aus Alsdorf(liegt bei Aachen).

Meine Frage...kennt wer en paar gute Trails hier in der Gegend? Und wo gibt es gute in Aachen? könntet ihr vllt auch ne Wegbeschreibung geben?? und wie schwer die Strecken sind? bin ganz neu im Geschäft^^ möchte nicht direkt übertreiben

danke für die antworten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AC-Stef (8. Dezember 2009)

Würselen Wurmtal für den Anfang, da gehts stetig hoch und runter


----------



## rollerhotte (8. Dezember 2009)

AC-Stef schrieb:


> Würselen Wurmtal für den Anfang, da gehts stetig hoch und runter



naja, der Junge sucht wohl eher runter als hoch...
Aber trotzdem, Wurmtal ist wohl für den Anfang ganz gut
Fahr einfach mal von Alsdorf Tierpark aus Richtung Herzogenrath und schau mal rechts die Böschungen rauf, da wirste für den Anfang sicher was finden!

Detaillierte Wegbeschreibungen wirst du hier wohl eher nicht kreigene, die Trails soll ja nicht jeder (Förster) finden 

Ansonsten viel SPRAAASSSSSS bein bergaufschieben....
der hotte


----------



## AC-Stef (8. Dezember 2009)

Oh ja jetz wo ich seh was er fürn Bike hat 

 alles Schieber hier ???


----------



## chrizproxi (8. Dezember 2009)

ist das i-ein problem mit dem big hit?^^
ehm wenn noch i-wer strecken kennt kann er sie mir auch gerne als pn schicken vllt mit ner wegbeschreibung damit der förster es nicht mitbekommt

aber ansonsten schonmal danke für die antworten
gibts denn wen hier der regelmäßig hier in der gegend was rumfährt und wenn mein gebrochener finger wieder heil ist mit mir was fährt?


----------



## rollerhotte (9. Dezember 2009)

halt einfach die Augen bei Ausfahrten auf, ein bisschen Pfadfindergeist steckt doch in jedem MTBler

Wenn du fit bist kannst ja hier oder in den anderen lokalen treads immer mal wieder nachschauen, hier im Forum wird sich ja gerne verabredet!

@AC-Stef - wir müssen auch mal zusammen das W-Valley rocken!


----------



## AC-Stef (9. Dezember 2009)

@ Hotte klar koennen wir gerne mal machen, auch wenn ich gerade erkältungsgeschwächt auch arge bergauf Probleme habe 

@ Chriz also normal fahren wir schon regelmässig im Moment sind aber ziemlich viele verletzt und Regenscheu  

Ich fahr eigentlich regelmässig Sonntags morgens ausser diese Woche da werd ich am Samstag die B.O.C Tour mitbiken siehe unter Termine 12.12 12 Uhr 

war da jetz 2 mal dabei und ich muss sagen wird Klasse gemacht


----------



## chrizproxi (13. Dezember 2009)

ist wer am freitag im wurmtal? wenn ja bitte bei mir melden kann wohl erst nachmittags hab noch schule^^


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2009)

Wer hat morgen lust (samstag)?
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=146262
kreisverkehr hangeweiher


----------



## Grashalm (5. Januar 2010)

Bahntrail ist ab dem kleinem Wassergraben (danach gehts den Hang hoch) zumindest zu einem größeren Teil nicht mehr befahrbar wegen jeder Menge rumliegender Bäume und Äste.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (18. Januar 2010)

größerer teil? Das sind doch höchstens 50m! Mittlerweile muss man aber wiklich klettern, das nervt. Hoffentlich machen die das bald weg, ansonsten komme ich selbst mit der Axt.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (12. April 2010)

Da schon mal 2 Aachener anreisen stell ich den Sonntagstermin in Stolberg auch mal hier rein: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10033


----------



## Tom Servo (12. April 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> größerer teil? Das sind doch höchstens 50m! Mittlerweile muss man aber wiklich klettern, das nervt. Hoffentlich machen die das bald weg, ansonsten komme ich selbst mit der Axt.


Dein Wunsch war Befehl. Jetzt gibts oben am Hang 'ne grosse Lichtung.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. April 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Dein Wunsch war Befehl. Jetzt gibts oben am Hang 'ne grosse Lichtung.



Hab ich gesehen. Schön dass man den wieder fahren kann, jetzt wo das wetter wieder gut werden soll.
So muss ne saison beginnen!


----------



## K0n (15. April 2010)

Bin dank Sportverletzung 2008 und dank massivem Zeitmangel 2009 kaum im Aachener Wald gefahren.
Jetzt wollte ich gestern mal meine alte Standardrunde fahren.
Da haben sie jetzt die Eisenbahntrasse verbreitert und ne Baustellenzufahrt reingeschlagen.
Ökosystem Wald und so. Für den Schaden muss ein MTBler aber lange fahren


----------



## basmati (27. April 2010)

Video mit nen paar spots hier aus der Gegend:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. April 2010)

schön! hats dich da gelegt auf der toblerone?


----------



## Tom Servo (27. April 2010)

Sieht wohl so aus, so wie der Schnitt platziert war. :V


----------



## basmati (27. April 2010)

Ja , mich hats tierisch auf die Fresse gehauen. ich wollte dass aber nicht ganz zeigen.Ich war ein bisschen übermotiviert kann man sagen.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (27. April 2010)

wir haben mal eine kleine session an der stelle gemacht um das zu trainieren mit dem reinspringen. ist echt ne überwingung und der grat zwischen genau richtig und zu weit ist ziemlich klein  hoffe es ist alles wieder heile!

wo findet man diese doubles bei 3:20???


----------



## Tom Servo (27. April 2010)

Mich interessiert die Strecke bei 2:21. Sieht nett aus um mit meinem Enduro da zu heizen.


----------



## basmati (27. April 2010)

ja hab schwein gehabt, brauch nur nen neuen Helm.
2:21 ist in Boppard und die Doubles sind auch in Boppard


----------



## AC-Stef (28. April 2010)

Sehr geiles Video


----------



## basmati (30. April 2010)

basmati schrieb:


> Video mit nen paar spots hier aus der Gegend:



Hey Leute, ich brauch noch ''gefällt mir'' Stimmen, könnte vielleicht vdw werden. Also wer es gut findet kann das ja machen. Ansonsten einfach ignorieren.
 gruß Mario


----------



## DevilRider (30. April 2010)

du kleiner cheater 

... meine stimme haste !


Wo ist die Strecke die Rainer und du fährst ?


----------



## Beckumer (14. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

kann mir einer mal eine Wegbeschreibung zum Märchenwald schicken? Bin nämlich noch bis Donnerstag in Aachen. Gerne per PN auch. GPS daten wären auch okey.

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rockcity Roller (14. Juli 2010)

DevilRider schrieb:


> du kleiner cheater
> 
> ... meine stimme haste !
> 
> ...



das is in boppard, n "secret" trail...sehr lang, sehr cool.
allerdings war´s die erste und letzte abfahrt an dem tag, weil mias sich direkt danach das schlüsselbeinchen gebrochen hat.

gruß rainer


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (12. August 2010)

hätte jemand interresse an einer big bike(habe ein 200mm vorne und 180mm hinten bike was sich nur schwer den berg hoch treten lässt  ) tour durch den aachener wald?
interressieren würde mich sehr der "Märchenwald" also ich persönlich weiß nicht wo der ist, aber man könnte ja auch noch zur toblerone und zum jazz trail fahren und dann irgendwie zwischendurch mal zum märchenwald?  ;-)


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (12. August 2010)

die tour sollte möglichst nächsten Mittwoch sein, ab 16 uhr ;-)


----------



## n00ty (12. August 2010)

Wenn man auch mit Hardtail und 140mm mit darf, würd ich mitkommen 
Was hier unter Märchenwald läuft weiß ich leider nicht....kenne nur die Bahntrails, falls das gemeint sein sollte.
Grüße


----------



## Tom Servo (12. August 2010)

Wenn's der Märchenwald ist, den ich meine, dann biste mit 200mm komplett überdimensioniert. Der schlängelt sich ein bisschen zwischen den Bäumen, hier und da mal Wurzeln. --edit: Mit 'nem Boobar o.Ä. bleibste am Einstieg direkt hängen.


----------



## n00ty (12. August 2010)

Oder ist damit der Trail gemeint den man, wenn man unten von den Gleisen in Belgien hochfährt, vor der großen Kreuzung rechts rein fahren kann? Der grade am Anfang sehr "düster" und eng ist und mit dem man rüber in Richtung Entenpfuhl "shutteln" kann?
Grüße


----------



## rollerhotte (12. August 2010)

jepp - das isser!

Ich kenne den Trail allerdings unter dem Namen *ENDOR*


----------



## c_w (12. August 2010)

Bei manchen Leuten heisst der auch Alberto Tomba... ;-)


----------



## n00ty (12. August 2010)

wieder was dazu gelernt 
dann sind 200mm wirklich überdimensioniert...da reichen eig auch 80mm vorne und zwar nur vorne 

Edith: Kann man aber schön in ne "tretfreundliche" Runde mit reinnehmen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dornfelder (12. August 2010)

@n00ty: Die Antwort von rollerhotte galt wohl eher Tom. Der Märchenwaldtrail (Alberto Tomba) führt nicht zum Entenpfuhl.


----------



## c_w (12. August 2010)

Naja, aber groooooob in die Richtung ;-)
Ich denke mal, Notty meinte schon den richtigen Trail. Man kann den Anfang vom Trail bei Google Maps neben sogar erahnen, wie ich finde.

http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...19274&sspn=0.004767,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15

Ich glaub eh nicht dran, dass irgendwo irgendwelche Foerster mitlesen, die die Trails noch nicht kennen ;-)


----------



## Dornfelder (12. August 2010)

Ok. Dann fahre ich jetzt mal nach Köln um mal schnell nach Berlin rüber zu "shutteln"


----------



## c_w (12. August 2010)

Ja, entweder du faehrst Richtung Osten nach Koeln oder Richtung Westen (Westbahnhof -> Ddorf) um nach Berlin zu kommen! Alles "Richtung Berlin" ;-)


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (12. August 2010)

aso, hmm, ne dann ist der märchenwald doch nichts für mich, dachte es wäre etwas anspruchsvoller :-D
aber wir können ja dann an der toblerone etwas fahren und später noch zum jazz trail rüber, der wie ich finde super viel spaß macht ;-)


----------



## Tom Servo (12. August 2010)

c_w schrieb:


> Naja, aber groooooob in die Richtung ;-)
> Ich denke mal, Notty meinte schon den richtigen Trail. Man kann den Anfang vom Trail bei Google Maps neben sogar erahnen, wie ich finde.
> 
> http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&sour...19274&sspn=0.004767,0.009645&ie=UTF8&t=h&z=15


Jo, dat is der, den ich auch meinte. Der Pfeil müsste nur näher an der Kreuzung. Wie ihr jedoch darüber zum Entenpfuhl kommt, weiss ich auch nicht. 

--edit: Schade, dat die den getabelten Dreckhügel weggemacht haben.



c_w schrieb:


> Ich glaub eh nicht dran, dass irgendwo irgendwelche Foerster mitlesen, die die Trails noch nicht kennen ;-)


Der kennt den schon. Und auch die anderen in der Gegend.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (12. August 2010)

Norco-Amin2711 schrieb:


> aso, hmm, ne dann ist der märchenwald doch nichts für mich, dachte es wäre etwas anspruchsvoller :-D



na ja, ich finde, der ist schon anspruchsvoll, da muss man halt viel und schnell lenken und nicht nur mit nem Autoselbstfahrer mit 200 mm FW drüberrumpeln.
Kommt halt immer drauf an, welchen Anspruch man ans radeln hat.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (12. August 2010)

ich hätt auch lust am mittwoch, würde gern toblerone und NK fahren, jazztrail ist auch gut. hätte da noch was anderes in der nähe wo ich gern hin würde, aber den ort sag ich hier nicht.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (12. August 2010)

super, en par jungs von meiner umgebung kommen am mittwoch auch mit ;-) dann sind wir ja schon en paar leute ;-)


----------



## n00ty (13. August 2010)

Naja ich benutz den Märchenwald um von den Gleisen wieder zurück zur Toblerone zu kommen....und wenn man den komplett durchfährt kommt man an der Brücke über die Lütticherstrasse aus, was wie ich finde schon irgendwie richtungsmäßig Entenpfuhl ist


----------



## rollerhotte (13. August 2010)

das könnte allerdings auch das Plastikkreutz sein...


----------



## n00ty (13. August 2010)

nöö wir reden über den selben Trail  mit dem "Starthügel" am Anfang, dann eng zwischen Bäumen, nacher schnell durch Tannenwald, dann wieder in Laubwald bis man auf nem festen Weg auskommt, da fahr ich dann links rüber an der Bank vorbei den Trail bergauf....und soweiter.
Aber ist ja auch relativ müßig solang wir alles Wissen welcher Trail gemeint ist


----------



## rollerhotte (13. August 2010)

genau - wie dem auch sei - und ich bin da morgen früh zwischen 10 und 12 wieder unterwegs...


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (16. August 2010)

Ja ok, also dann am Mittwoch um 16 uhr am Parkplatz wenn man von der großen Hauptstraße zum entenpfuhl will direkt neben der Hauptstraße also ;-)

ride on 
man sieht sich am Mittwoch ;-)


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (17. August 2010)

hab mal wetterbericht geschaut für mittwoch, da ist eher viel regen angesagt, also ich werde dann nicht kommen, mit dem regen der bis jetzt schon runtergekommen ist etc, da wird die strecke glaub ich nicht wirklich befahrbar sein.Also von mir aus können wir das gerne auf einen anderen tag verschieben  ;-) wenn besseres wetter gemeldet ist 

greetz


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. August 2010)

bin ebenfalls für verschieben, meine erkältung will einfach nicht verschwinden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n00ty (17. August 2010)

Bin auch für Verschieben. War eben ne Runde im Wald laufen und wenn es so weiter regnet, wirds morgen nicht schön zu fahren....bin also auch raus.
Donnerstag oder Freitag Vormittag, oder aber Sonntag hät ich Zeit.
Grüße


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (17. August 2010)

ok, also ich denke wir sind uns alle einig 
also donnerstag soll es den ganze tag trocken bleiben, also von mir aus können wir uns Donnerstag treffen, sagen wir wieder 16 uhr am Parkplatz ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (18. August 2010)

falscher thread, post gelöscht


----------



## n00ty (18. August 2010)

Muss die nächsten Tage arbeiten und würde von daher mal Sonntag vorschlagen...Wetter soll die nächsten Tage ganz gut sein und vorallem trocken.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (18. August 2010)

ja ok hört sih gut an sonntag ginge dann auch etwas früher bei mir ;-)


----------



## DevilRider (22. August 2010)

Wir möchten eine Bitte/Regel aussprechen:

*Sobald ein Absperrband vor dem Holzdrop gespannt ist, den Trail nicht befahren !*

Wir können es euch nicht verbieten dort zu fahren, aber zeig uns gegenüber bitte den Respekt für unsere Arbeit und akzeptiert unsere Entscheidung.

Täglich ist jemand von uns dort und gibt wenn möglich die Strecken frei.


Wir bitten um euer Verständnis und versprechen euch, wenn die Regel befolgt wird, weiterhin fleißig zu bauen.


Ride on
Die Erbauer

(die Meisten werden wissen worum es geht)


----------



## Tom Servo (23. August 2010)

Gibbet auf'm Lousberg irgendwas? Ich frag schon mal im Vorfeld, bevor ich mich amüsiere da hoch zu karren.

Von dem, was man auf Google Earth erkennen kann, sieht's so aus als könnte man den Hängen entlang fegen.


----------



## Jetpilot (23. August 2010)

ich war beim lousberglauf guide und habe eigentlich nix gesehen was es wert wäre dorthinzuahren. Vielleicht kann man von paar mäuerchen droppen und paar treppen fahren aber mehr wird da kaum sein. Und an den besagten Hängen sind manchmal unten solche abflussrinnen in denen man warscheinlich hängenbleibt.


----------



## c_w (23. August 2010)

Als ich noch auf der anderen Seite von Aachen gewohnt habe, war ich mehrmals die Woche am Lousberg laufen. Also wirklich was zum Fahren gibts da, wie schon gesagt, nicht. Hoechstens ein bisserl Spielerei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (23. August 2010)

hi,..
ich bin noch recht frisch in der Gegend Freeride und MTB,..und da ich diese Woche Urlaub habe suche ich wen der mir ein paar Trails usw im Aachener Wald näherbringt,...
Bin Zeitlich sehr flexibel, wäre halt cool wenn sich wer meldet!

MfG Basti
email: sebastiandohmen @web.de
icq: 317952927


----------



## Jetpilot (24. August 2010)

fahr doch morgen bei der unigruppe mit, treffen um 17:00 am hochschulsportzentrum. Die klappern die wichtigsten spots ab und fahren relativ gemütlich, meist so bis 19:30 oder 20:00.


----------



## Bas-t (24. August 2010)

hi,
ja das hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt und mich daraufhin in deren Mailverteiler angemeldet,..
da steht ja Mittwochs 17Uhr,..jedoch in der Yahoogruppe bekomme ich derzeit keine Terminde im Kalender angezeigt, daher wusste ich nicht ob nun was stattfindet oder eben nicht,..
aber ich versuchs mal,..

Bin aber dennoch für Touren mit ein paar Leuten hier offen,...

MfG Basti,..


----------



## c_w (24. August 2010)

Wenn das nicht stattfindet kommt ne Mail durch den Verteiler!


----------



## Jetpilot (25. August 2010)

und du meinst die mittwochsgruppe, die fahren etwas andere sachen, eher so tour. Ich meine aber die Gruppe, die am DIENSTAG zur gleichen zeit am gleichen ort abfährt, das sind haupsächlich freerider. (hab mich übrigens gestern selbst vertan, sorry)
andernfalls wollte ich am samstag sowieso mal ne runde mim FR drehen, kannst ja mitkommen


----------



## Bas-t (25. August 2010)

hi,...
wochenende ist schlecht,..da bin i in hamburg,...nächstes we gerne!!
Ich überlege auch a Dienstag mit der RWTH Gruppe zu fahren hat da nich noch wer Lust?
MfG Basti,..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (25. August 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Vielleicht kann man von paar mäuerchen droppen und paar treppen fahren aber mehr wird da kaum sein.



Wenn Du die Kupferstrasse hochfährst ist rechts eine Mauer, die eigentlich perfekt für Wallrides ist. Das ist aber auch alles, was es da oben in der Richtung an aufregenden Sachen gibt.


----------



## Jetpilot (25. August 2010)

naja, ob es sich wegen eines wallrides wirklich lohnt dahizufahren? Ich weiß nicht


----------



## Bas-t (25. August 2010)

woher seid ihr eig so?
Maybe ganz gut zu wissen wenn man sich ma kurzschließen will,..

Ich komme aus Kohlscheid(herzogenrath),...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (25. August 2010)

habe evtl vor am samstag oder sonntag nach malmedy zu fahren http://www.bikepark-fermelibert.com/  der neue dh ist fast fertig und so wie das neue video aussieht recht gut geworden. wenn jemand von euch interesse hat, melden!


----------



## rollerhotte (26. August 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Ich komme aus Kohlscheid(herzogenrath),...



AHA, Endlich nachmal ein Scheedter hier unterwegs - Kennst du  auch den Kohlscheider/Strasser Eisenbahntrail?

grüsschen - der Pannesheider


----------



## Phileasson (26. August 2010)

Malmedy sieht gut aus. 
Bin dabei.


----------



## Bas-t (26. August 2010)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> AHA, Endlich nachmal ein Scheedter hier unterwegs - Kennst du  auch den Kohlscheider/Strasser Eisenbahntrail?
> 
> grüsschen - der Pannesheider



war gestern noch da,.. bist du auch schonmal da?
waren gestern inner kleinen Runde von 4 Leuten die sich mehr oder minder zufällig dort getroffen haben,...war cool,..
kannst dich ja mal melden wenn du nochma nach da kommst...

Gruß


----------



## rollerhotte (26. August 2010)

jau - mach ich gerne - da sollte man m.E. auch nie alleine fahren!

bin zur Zeit aber aus dem Verkehr gezogen, hab Halbkörperpizza nach ner Vollbremsung unterm Bike auf dem Würselner Kohleberg

nächste Woche bin ich aber hoffendlich wieder auffm Damm


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (26. August 2010)

jenachdem wie sichs ergibt bin ich am wochenende auch in malmedy ;-)


----------



## Bas-t (26. August 2010)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> jau - mach ich gerne - da sollte man m.E. auch nie alleine fahren!
> 
> bin zur Zeit aber aus dem Verkehr gezogen, hab Halbkörperpizza nach ner Vollbremsung unterm Bike auf dem Würselner Kohleberg
> 
> nächste Woche bin ich aber hoffendlich wieder auffm Damm



Hi,..
na dann gute Besserung:-D
hmja bin ab morgen früh eh erstmal in Hamburg,.. 
Maybe nächste Woche mal nachher arbeit oder eben am We,.. wir planen auch morgen in 2 wochen mitn Paar jungs alle aus Klinkheide nach Winterberg zu fahren,... kannst ja ma gucken ob du mitkommst,...
kennste denn wen von dem Trail?
War gestern dass erste mal da fahren, war bislang nurma gucken ob wer da ist aber nie wen getroffen,..

Gruß meld dich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (26. August 2010)

Danke, ich besser mich 

... ich kenn das Gebiet aus meiner alten Zeit, deshalb bin ich da Anfang des Jahres einfach nochmal mitm Hund hingestiefelt und hab nicht schlecht gestaunt... gesehen hab ich da jedoch noch nie jemanden! Bi auch meistens Samstags sehr früh unterwegs... 

Ab September bin ich an den WEs meistens wieder an der See - Herbstwinde suchen - Aber wenn ich hier bin meld ich mich!

Oder evetuell eine FAT - das Wurmtal hat ja auch noch einige Secret trails (haben da selbst ein bisschen rumgebuddelt)


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

auch so toblerone-klasse sachen?


----------



## rollerhotte (26. August 2010)

na ja, es fehlt den W-valley natürlich zum einen an Höhe - 300 hm kreigen wir hier nicht hin, zum Anderen sind die Trails hier nicht so lang wie die Dinger im AC-Wald. Aber für ne kleine FAT reichts es allemal, allerdings mehr Freeride denn Downhill - würde ich sagen.

Ich hab zumindest IMMER Spass bei mir vor der Tür 

UND

der Bahntrail hat schon fast Dirtpark-Charakter


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

ok, also tables sind da auch?
muss ich mal hin...


----------



## rollerhotte (26. August 2010)

na ja - wie schon gesagt fast Dirtpark... Ich einfach schwer zu beschreiben.

da sind ein paar lines mit einigen stetig wachsenden Kickern (bis z.Zt. ca. hüfthoch würde ich sagen) Und zur Zeit wird da an einer art kleinen Northshore gebaut... Ich will nicht zu viel versprechen.... Macht halt Spass, da...

Man könnte es vielleicht als Jazztrail mir mehr Kickern aber geringerer länge und weniger Gefälle und ohne Wurzeln beschreiben...

ich echt schwer!


----------



## Jetpilot (26. August 2010)

klingt gut, sind das ausschließlich kicker oder double?


----------



## Bas-t (26. August 2010)

klar,..für eine Tour bin ich auch zu haben, gern sogar,..
Muss man sich halt ma nach feierabend zusammenraufen,.. maybe auch vorerstmal mim Hund, gehe da selber ab und an mim Hund wobei mein Dad meistens geht,..^^
Gruß


----------



## Bas-t (26. August 2010)

bislang sind da nur Kicker,.. im Moment wird ein Double gebaut der ca ellenbogenhöhe ist,...
weitere Ausbauphasen müssen erstmal warten bezüglich okay des Försters,...

sonst ne echt spaßige Bergabsteilkurve, ein Chemtrail, hmja kp wirklich schwer zu beschreiben,..aufjeden spaßig vorallem für relative neulinge wie mich:-D

Gruß


----------



## rollerhotte (27. August 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> klar,..für eine Tour bin ich auch zu haben, gern sogar,..
> Muss man sich halt ma nach feierabend zusammenraufen,.. maybe auch vorerstmal mim Hund, gehe da selber ab und an mim Hund wobei mein Dad meistens geht,..^^
> Gruß



ein bikender Hundehalter - HURRA!

Lass uns in den nächsten Wochen mal treffen - wahrscheinlich kann ich dir noch ein paar recht coole Trails in meinen Wohnzimmer zeigen - erstma viel Srass in HH


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (27. August 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> weitere Ausbauphasen müssen erstmal warten bezüglich okay des Försters,...



Wie - Förster? haben die Jungs da sogar ein offizielles GO! ?


----------



## Bas-t (27. August 2010)

Moin moin,..
zum ersten:
Klar lass uns mim Hund treffen und wir quaken über alles;-)
haste nen Rüden oder n Weibchen?Mein Rüde hat manchmal n Problem mit Rüden aufgrund schlechter Erfahrungen aber des passt schon;-)

zum zweiten:
also der obere Streckenabschnitt ist vom Förster gesegnet, allerdings der ganze Rest steht in den Sternen,.. darauf wartet man im mom, deswegen falls dahin, Müll mitnehmen usw,..wollen weder Beschwerden wegen Müll, noch Lärm noch sonst was,.. die Frage ob nun ja oder nein hängt vom Ausmaß in dem wir das Wild stören ab,...

bei weiteren Frsagen, ich antworte Montag wenn ich aus HH zurück bin,.. 

Gruß und Hals und Beinbruch,..boah n ganzes WE kein Bike,. miese^^


----------



## rollerhotte (27. August 2010)

... issn Mädchen, aber zur Zeit läufig - sollte nächste Woche aber wieder umgänglich sein 

völl plesier in HH!


----------



## Bas-t (27. August 2010)

Hoi,..ja weibchen sind nie n Problem,..
Ja HH Hamburgtour isn paar Stunden verschoben worden, in ein paar mins gehts erst los,..zum Glück muss ich nur das erste STück fahren sodass ich mir auf der 2. Hälfte direkt ma n paar Blondinen packen kann
naja,..wie dem auch sei,..

nun wieder Ontopic,..sonst haben wir hier nachher Geschrei der anderen^^
wenn du hast kannste dich ja per icq oder so melden....
Gruß Basti bis Montag leude,.


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEy!


----------



## Bas-t (27. August 2010)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaaaat?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

nix


----------



## Bas-t (27. August 2010)

aso,..^^
boah ich kack echt drauf ab n ganzes we kein rad?,....


----------



## rollerhotte (27. August 2010)

immer noch besser, als zuhause nicht radfahren weil dicker Ellenmbogen...


----------



## Jetpilot (27. August 2010)

Mir reicht schon zu wissen das ich bei dem ganzen matsch eigentlich nur die trails hier zerstöre und auf xc und forstautobahn hab ich zurzeit leider kein bock. (und sind wir mal ehrlich, toblerone gap mit mach 10 und fiesen glitschigen bremswellen dahinter is irgentwie ungechillt)


----------



## MindPatterns (29. August 2010)

Wie schaut's eigentlich am Biker Cross aus? Sind da noch ein paar Tables zum üben, oder stehen die durch die Baumaßnahmen nicht mehr zur Verfügung?


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (29. August 2010)

ich find das macht super laune an der toblerone, egal bei welchem wetter, das einzigste was bei regen glitschig ist sind die wurzeln und ganz unten die aller letzte kurve nach dem letzten steilstück, der rest ist find ich kein bischen rutschig, ist nur lästig mit dem dicken schalmmloch vpr den wurzel wo man immer so richtig schön dreckig wird.


----------



## Jetpilot (29. August 2010)

naja, dienstag wieder, sonst klemmt mein x7 auch immer so (ich mag einfach kein regen)


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (29. August 2010)

hehe verständlichregen ist schwul, aber ist eig geiles traaining, wenn es trocken ist kann man noch mehr drüber bolzen


----------



## Bas-t (1. September 2010)

Ist die nächsten Tage wer in Kheide?
Oder wo geht was am WE, soll ja gutes Wetter werden,.
was habt ihr geplant, könnt ihr nen Anhang gebrauchen?^^
Hab super lust zu fahren,.

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (1. September 2010)

am sonntag wollt ich vielleicht mal nen toblerone-jazztrail tag machen oder so, wäre dann so ab 12 unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (1. September 2010)

also ich werde am sonntag in Bouillon sein, da ist just ride it, mit shutteln 10â¬ 
KEIN SCHIEBEN!!! WOOOUUUHUUUU


----------



## Bas-t (2. September 2010)

Hört sich beides sehr gut an. Nochmehr Leute unterwegs?maybe kriegen wir eine Gruppe zusammen....


----------



## rollerhotte (2. September 2010)

bin am WE an der See meiner 2ten Leidenschaft fröhnen
*hang loose*


----------



## MindPatterns (2. September 2010)

Ich werd wohl morgen früh so zwischen 8 und 10 an der Toblerone sein. Am Wochenende wahrscheinlich auch.


----------



## Bas-t (2. September 2010)

Also ich will aufjeden am we was starten,.. da ich kein Auto hab wos Bike reinpasst würde ich mich auch so in Richtung Aachen orientieren.


----------



## Jetpilot (2. September 2010)

zwischen 8 und 10? Da haste doch 5°C?


----------



## MindPatterns (2. September 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> zwischen 8 und 10? Da haste doch 5°C?



Macht wach  Später muß ich halt arbeiten...


----------



## rollerhotte (4. September 2010)

morgen früh 10:00 Uhr Spontantour durchs WT ab Tunnel Klinkheide


----------



## Bas-t (5. September 2010)

hi,

zu spät gelesen und lieg krank im bett,...daher maybe die Tage ne Feierabendrunde oder so durchs WT?
Oder wie angesprochen ne Runde mim Hund?,....


meld dich schicke dir per PM ma meine HandyNR...
Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JJonZ (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin letzte woche nach Aachen gezogen, fahre Dirt/Street/Dual und Trails was das Hardtail eben erlaubt. Ich bin seit ich in Ac bin auf der suche nach strecken u fahrern, bis jetzt eig ohne erfolg, mit den beschreibungen hier im forum konnte ich leider nichts anfangen da ich mich kaum in Ac auskenne. Im radladen um die ecke hab ich auch schon nachgefragt, was mir aber nicht weitergeholfen hat. wäre cool wenn mir jmd weiterhelfen kann!


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

wen du lust auf ne runde fr/trails hast, ich würde so gegen 4 uhr fahren.
Waldschenke kennst du? Wenn nicht: lüttischerstraße 340, wenn du von aachen die lüttischerstraße einfach richtung BE fährst, kommst du oben am berg an ein restaurant auf der rechten seite. Dort würde ich warten.


----------



## JJonZ (1. Oktober 2010)

Ähm das ist jetzt schade, dachte nicht das das so schnell geht, bin dieses we( ab jetzt demnächst) in der schweitz zum canyoning. mitte nächste woche??


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

jo


----------



## MindPatterns (1. Oktober 2010)

jetpilot schrieb:


> lütti*sch*erstraße





:d !


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

is komisch, ich schreib das immer falsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (1. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> is komisch, ich schreib das immer falsch



Gibt dem ganzen eine rheinische Note... auch nicht verkehrt


----------



## snoopz (1. Oktober 2010)

Geil, das ist ja bei mir um die Ecke. Sobald ich mein Rad hier hab, würde ich auch gern mal mitfahren. Ich melde mich dann.


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Oktober 2010)

is im prinzip bester treffpunkt wo gibt, man is schon fast komplett oben und kann von dortaus alle guten trails in <10min erreichen


----------



## Bas-t (1. Oktober 2010)

kann ich bestätigen....
freue mich auf die nächste Runde,...
Hoffe nächstes WE wieder auf 2Rädern zu sein. Wenn, dann würde ich ganz gerne am WE nochmal AC-Wald.....

Gruß


----------



## robmaison (2. Oktober 2010)

Ich werde am morgen auch mal die Strecken um die Waldschenke erkunden - hab noch 2 Kollegen dabei, aber wir wissen noch nicht genau wann.

Da ich diese Nacht wieder auflegen bin, wirds bestimmt spät und ich muss ein bissl schlaf kriegen - aber dann kann morgen gerne bis Abends gerockt werden


----------



## TTKreischwurst (2. Oktober 2010)

Wollte mich morgen ebenfalls auf den Weg machen.. Trails aber je nach Bodenviskosität was ruhiger angehen/auslassen. Hat ja diese Nacht wieder mal durchgeregnet, Bahntrail brauchte man gestern streckenweise schon eher ein Schlauchboot für...

Falls ihr ne genaue Uhrzeit und Ort dann irgendwann wisst oder sonst wer Bock auf bisschen CC hat, sieht man sich ja vielleicht  Wollte so gegen Mittag spätestens aufbrechen.


----------



## SoundVibration (4. Oktober 2010)

Hi, ein paar Euch wohl bekannte 3-Ländereck-Trails auf folgendem Video:
.
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ippXprJn0sg"]YouTube        - DE NL BE tri-border region Streetview.m4v[/nomedia]
.
Leider extrem grob gepixelt, Ursache ist mir unklar (Original war gut, Gopro).
Gruß
SV


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Oktober 2010)

jo, super video, hab aber leider nicht alles wiedererkannt...


----------



## n00ty (5. Oktober 2010)

Paar von mir vergessene Strecken wiedererkannt aber auch vieles glaub ich noch nie gesehen....
Definitiv schön zu gucken!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (5. Oktober 2010)

Sehr schön, muss mich nach vielen der gezeigten Trails mal auf die Suche begeben 

Wie um alles in der Welt hast Du es geschafft, die Rampe nach der Bachmulde am Moresnet-Bahntrail komplett hoch zu pedalieren?? 
Respekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (5. Oktober 2010)

toll jetzt hab ich wegen dem video lust auf radeln bekommen und kenn die strecken noch nicht -.-*
naja morgen wird erstmal der wald erforscht, mal sehen ob ich wenigstens einen trial finde


----------



## snoopz (5. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Hi, ein paar Euch wohl bekannte 3-Ländereck-Trails auf folgendem Video:



Nettes Video - woraus besteht der Soundtrack?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (5. Oktober 2010)

aus musik


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2010)

aus elektronischer musik, um genau zu sein


----------



## NoBeerForFear (5. Oktober 2010)

kann ich nichts zu sagen ich habs ohne ton laufen lassen


----------



## snoopz (5. Oktober 2010)

Fol tol. Ich wollte eher wissen, wie die Musik heißt, und da ich annahm, daß es sich um mehrere Stücke handelt, habe ich es so geschrieben, wie ich es schrieb.


----------



## Nuala (5. Oktober 2010)

schönes video! ich habe auch leider nicht alles wieder erkannt, aber ich meine halfpipe, dreiländer-dh, schmugglerweg, endor und die überschlagstelle erkannt zu haben.


----------



## maxxmaxx (5. Oktober 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Fol tol. Ich wollte eher wissen, wie die Musik heißt, und da ich annahm, daß es sich um mehrere Stücke handelt, habe ich es so geschrieben, wie ich es schrieb.



Nimms mir bitte nich übel, ich wollte einfach auf den sinnfreien Betrag NoBeerForFear einen noch sinnfreieren folgen lassen 
Sollte nich gegen dich gerichtet sein oder so...


----------



## Tom Servo (6. Oktober 2010)

Dreiländer-DH?

Gibbet da hinter der Uniklinik irgendwas zu finden? Da um den Golfplatz herum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nuala (6. Oktober 2010)

nee, beim aussichtsturm links halten und dann nach ca. 200m links durch die botanik


----------



## robmaison (6. Oktober 2010)

Sehr geiles Video - was war denn das für ne Cam?! Wegen dem Fisheye...

War heute ne kleine Runde um Hauset (B) drehen, 12km durch die Botanik. Sehr schöne Gegend nur irgendwie bin ich ne Menge bergauf gefahren und weniger bergab 

Greetz


----------



## JJonZ (6. Oktober 2010)

so jetzt bin ich aus der schweiz zurück, habe also auch zeit/möglichkeit radln zu gehn. ich kenne mich hier leider nicht aus, deshalb fänd ich gut wenn man sich irgendwo (wo ich hinfinde)z.b. rwth super-c oder so trifft. wenn jemand von euch Do nachmittag(so ab halb 5 oder 5) zeit hat, da wär ich unterwegs. wenn mir jemand einige dinge(örtlichkeiten)zeigen könnte wäre das natürlich supertopp =)

ansonsten bis vllt morgen

greez jonz


----------



## SoundVibration (6. Oktober 2010)

Tom Servo schrieb:


> Dreiländer-DH?
> Gibbet da hinter der Uniklinik irgendwas zu finden? Da um den Golfplatz herum?



Yep! 
maps google füttern mit  
50.776851,6.02162
Golfplatz > Wald bei maps google Position 50.778332,6.025593.
re, nach paar 100 m li, Sprung über Baum, dann Stop und anschauen (!):
Gefahren (bitte ernst nehmen und lieber nicht fahren):
1. Wurzeln, 2. Absatz im Steilstück, 3. vor Straße kein Stillstand mgl! 
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (6. Oktober 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Nettes Video - woraus besteht der Soundtrack?



"Wortkabular" suchen (bei Beatport gekauft).
Euer feedback ermuntert, many thx.


----------



## SoundVibration (6. Oktober 2010)

robmaison schrieb:


> Sehr geiles Video - was war denn das für ne Cam?! Wegen dem Fisheye... Greetz



Gopro Hero HD. Bislang nur Minimalerfahrung. 
Werde mich noch verbessern 
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (6. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> schönes video! ich habe auch leider nicht alles wieder erkannt, aber ich meine halfpipe, dreiländer-dh, schmugglerweg, endor und die überschlagstelle erkannt zu haben.



Sorry Nuala, was (wo) ist "endor" oder "überschlagstelle" (autobiographisch??  ?
SV


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2010)

nee, das eine nennt wohl so manch einer wegen der ähnlichkeit zu diesem starwars mond, wo diese bärchen waren, das andere weils da die xc racer öfter mal ablegt


----------



## Nuala (6. Oktober 2010)

endor wird auch märchenwald oder kräuterdisco genannt. die überschlagstelle ist nach meinen unzähligen überschlägen benannt  
am besten kommst du einfach mal wenn wir uns zum uni-nightbiken (dienstags, 19:00 uhr, hochschulsportzentrum) treffen, ist schwierig zu beschreiben wo sich die befinden.


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2010)

"kräuterdisco" kannte ich noch nicht.


----------



## SoundVibration (6. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> endor wird auch märchenwald oder kräuterdisco genannt. die überschlagstelle ist nach meinen unzähligen überschlägen benannt
> am besten kommst du einfach mal wenn wir uns zum uni-nightbiken (dienstags, 19:00 uhr, hochschulsportzentrum) treffen, ist schwierig zu beschreiben wo sich die befinden.



Ah! Das steile sandig wurzelige Querstück zum alten Bahndamm Richtung Bach hinab?
SV


----------



## Jetpilot (6. Oktober 2010)

nee, das einfachere davor, also das dingt mehr richtung aachen


----------



## PacMan (7. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> endor wird auch märchenwald oder kräuterdisco genannt.


Kräuterdisco ist mir auch neu. Aber in Belgien ist er wohl auch als Alberto-Tomba-Trail bekannt.

Das macht dann fünf Namen für einen Weg: 

Märchenwald
Schneewitchentrail
Alberto-Tomba-Trail
Endor
Kräuterdisco


----------



## JJonZ (7. Oktober 2010)

nightbiken hört sich nach licht an...da siehts bei mir im moment schlecht aus. was wird denn da überhaupt gefahren?ich hab ein dirtbike das alles andere als tourentauglich ist(singlespeed,...)!

Greez


----------



## Jule (7. Oktober 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Aber in Belgien ist er wohl auch als Alberto-Tomba-Trail bekannt.


 
Immernoch der beste Name für den Trail!! 
Ein paar Ski-Stöcke gegen die Äste, die einem da ins Gesicht fliegen, wären sowieso nicht schlecht.


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Oktober 2010)

also beim nightbiken wird eigentlich alles gefahren was auch beim daybiken geht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (7. Oktober 2010)

JJonZ schrieb:


> nightbiken hört sich nach licht an...da siehts bei mir im moment schlecht aus. was wird denn da überhaupt gefahren?ich hab ein dirtbike das alles andere als tourentauglich ist(singlespeed,...)!
> 
> Greez


Schließe mich der Frage mal teilweise an:

Ihr seid mir letzten Dienstag Nähe Backenzahnkirche entgegengekommen, eure Truppe ist ja schon top ausgestattet, (fast) alle mit Helmlampe, dick in Protektoren gepackt, teilweise Fullface und ordentlich Federweg 

Kann es sein, dass sich in den kalten, dunklen Wintermonaten eher der "harte Kern" zum Nightride trifft? Würde mich gern mal an euch dranhängen, sobald ich meine Funzel hab, bin aber erst seit 2 Monaten überhaupt auf dem MTB und hab dementsprechend auch "nur" ein Hardtail dabei, von Tempo und Fahrtechnik ganz zu schweigen. 

Weiss jetzt nicht ob ihr da derzeit so den Bock drauf habt, oder ob man als Einsteiger lieber auf den Sommer wartet, wo prinzipiell mehr Frischlinge mitfahren?


----------



## Nuala (7. Oktober 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Schließe mich der Frage mal teilweise an:
> 
> Ihr seid mir letzten Dienstag Nähe Backenzahnkirche entgegengekommen, eure Truppe ist ja schon top ausgestattet, (fast) alle mit Helmlampe, dick in Protektoren gepackt, teilweise Fullface und ordentlich Federweg
> 
> ...



Hallo,
Du kannst gerne mal bei uns vorbei schauen beim Nightbiken. Wir sind eine ziemlich bunte Truppe und eigentlich klappt es immer ganz gut den Spagat zwischen DHler und CCler hinzubekommen. Wenn es Dir zu doll wird, kannst Du Dich eigentlich jederzeit ausklinken, aber eigentlich haben wir bisher jeden die Trails runterbekommen, zur Not musste halt mal schieben, gewartet wird immer und das auch ohne meckern! Im Moment leitet Andreas, mein Freund, die Gruppe, da ich einen "kleinen" Unfall auf der Toblerone hatte. 
Grüße
Nadja


----------



## TTKreischwurst (8. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die Info, hört sich gut an! Lampen sind bestellt, dann mach ich mal mit, sobald ich die Dinger hab. Gute Besserung.


----------



## MindPatterns (8. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> ...da ich einen "kleinen" Unfall auf der Toblerone hatte...



Wird langsam mal Zeit, oben am Start eine Ehrentafel für all die "Gefallenen" aufzustellen...


----------



## ledoc (8. Oktober 2010)

strecken sind doch überall.aber mal was grundsätzliches.alle sind am rummeckern das wir keine lobby haben und das fahren nicht legal ist im aachener wald.nach der gestrigen tour muss ich sagen:KEIN WUNDER.
die trails werden immmer breiter gefahren und es kommt der eindruck auf als würde nen grossteil der leute die da langfahren nicht wissen wie sie ihr scheiss rad benutzen müssen.alle trails sind ausgebremmst.es wimmel von spurrillen und es gucken immer und immer mehr wurzeln raus.es macht einfach keinen sinn bergab das bekackte hinterrad zu blockieren und damit für immer mehr erosion zu sorgen.wer nicht weiss wie er denberg runterkommt,sollte vllt lieber in der stadt rumgurken.
so ist es wirklich nicht verwunderlich wenn sich die förster über 'uns' biker aufregen.fakt ist,das immer mehr leute inn wald fahren.fakt ist leider auch,das ne ganze menge dieser leute dafür sorgen das nicht nur die trails ******** werden,sondern das nen schlechtes bild des sports vermittelt wird.es geht einfach zu viel kaputt!!!!!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2010)

Aha, und was willst du jetzt unternehmen? Neue Fahrer wegschicken? Sei doch froh, das die Anzahl der Biker steigt, denn nur so können wir überhaupt irgentwann zu einer "Lobby" kommen. Was viel schlimmer ist, ist das hinterlassen von Müll im Wald, insbesondere an den spots, weil dann die Wahl wer das da hinterlassen hat noch eng wird...
Ich werd heute mal mit nem sack, den Schei$ unten am *ihrwisstschonwo* Spot und was ich sonst noch so finde einsammeln gehen, bevor sich da irgentwer noch weiter aufregt.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (8. Oktober 2010)

ledoc schrieb:


> [...] sinn bergab das bekackte hinterrad zu blockieren und damit für immer mehr erosion zu sorgen.wer nicht weiss wie er denberg runterkommt,sollte vllt lieber in der stadt rumgurken.
> so ist es wirklich nicht verwunderlich wenn sich die förster über 'uns' biker aufregen.[...]


Da ich hin und wieder auch als Wanderer im AC-Wald unterwegs bin, denke ich nicht, dass Bodenerosion durch blockierende Hinterräder am meisten "Gegenwind" verursacht. Eher fehlende Rücksichtnahme einiger weniger Biker gegenüber Fussgängern. Gerade die sehr versierten Fahrer (also ohne blockierendes Hinterrad  ) scheinen VEREINZELT die Wege als privaten Bikepark anzusehen. Ein "Danke" fürs aus-dem-weg-springen hört man auch selten. Aber das Thema ist ja mittlerweile oft genug durchgekaut worden


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (8. Oktober 2010)

@ledoc: ich würde mich an deiner stelle erst mal schlau machen anstatt sone zusammengewürfelte schei** hier reinzuschreiben, anscheinend bist du hier der jenige der keine ahnung vom radfahren hat!!! mach dich mal en bischen schlau darüber was du geschrieben hast und aktualisiere deinen beitrag, wäre evtl hilfreich bevor man dich noch für schlau halten könnte....!!!  ist nicht böse gemeint,aber so seh ich das....


----------



## Tom Servo (8. Oktober 2010)

Wär ja ein Wunder gewesen, wenn die "Profi"-Fahrer-Fraktion sich nicht gemeldet hätte... Demnächst wird auch noch gefordert, gar nicht mehr bei Regenwetter zu fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (8. Oktober 2010)

@norco-amin: Bitte im interesse aller ein wenig auf den Ton achten, danke


----------



## Bas-t (8. Oktober 2010)

Also ich finde die Idee die man  im mom im toblerone thread(sanierung) wesentlich sinnvoller in einem Aufsatz die gebrauchsspuren auf Neulinge zu schieben,...aber naja.

Gruß


----------



## Veloce (8. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Aha, und was willst du jetzt unternehmen? Neue Fahrer wegschicken? Sei doch froh, das die Anzahl der Biker steigt, denn nur so können wir überhaupt irgentwann zu einer "Lobby" kommen. Was viel schlimmer ist, ist das hinterlassen von Müll im Wald, insbesondere an den spots, weil dann die Wahl wer das da hinterlassen hat noch eng wird...
> Ich werd heute mal mit nem sack, den Schei$ unten am *ihrwisstschonwo* Spot und was ich sonst noch so finde einsammeln gehen, bevor sich da irgentwer noch weiter aufregt.



Wenn alle verstehen das sie nur Gast im Wald sind und  keinen Müll und
genervte Wanderer hinterlassen paßt s doch .
Schließlich ist es nicht selbstverständlich so ne großzügige lokale "Spielwiese"  zu haben.
Das Rumhacken auf irgendwelchen  Leuten die die Trails breit  gefahren haben sollen führt übrigens nur zum " Teilen und Herrschen "   .


----------



## ledoc (9. Oktober 2010)

@norco-amin:
ich fahre mtb seit 18 jahren.die wege waren noch nie so 'kaputt'' wie momentan.das war kein vorwurf.ich denke nur das ne menge leute inn wald fahren ohne sich gedanken zu machen,was ihr fahrverhalten für konsequenzen fürn wald haben kann.ausgebremste trails machen einfach keinen spass und bieten den bike gegnern ne riesen angriffsfläche!


----------



## Tom Servo (9. Oktober 2010)

Du verlangst quasi, dass alle mit Top-Fahrtechnik in den Knochen geboren werden, sich ansonsten erst nicht auf's Rad setzen sollen, weil se sowieso zu dumm zum fahren sind.

Erklär mir mal, wo da drin das Lernen Platz findet.


----------



## ledoc (9. Oktober 2010)

ach tom servo.ich verlange gar nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (9. Oktober 2010)

wie gesagt,
mE wäre es das beste wenn man sich mal nen Tag trifft mit schaufel, Spaten, Rechen, usw bewaffnet um eben alles etwas zu sanieren...
schaden kanns nie und maybe kommt man näher in Kontakt.
Find sowas sollte drin sein.

Daher Respekt an die Leute die sich am Freitag Mittag an die Toblerone gemacht haben.

Gruß


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. Oktober 2010)

respect the man in the ice-cream van!


----------



## Tom Servo (9. Oktober 2010)

Nuala schrieb:


> nee, beim aussichtsturm links halten und dann nach ca. 200m links durch die botanik


Der Anfang ist so'n am Start kaum einsehbarer Weg durch 'en gerodetes Waldstück? Und endet unten an den Serpentinen am Bahntunnel, falls ich überall korrekt abgebogen bin? Falls ja, hab ich's gefunden.



Bas-t schrieb:


> Daher Respekt an die Leute die sich am Freitag Mittag an die Toblerone gemacht haben.


Hat jemand sein Rucksack dort vergessen? Bin eben am Gap vorbei gerattert und da lag einer zwischen den Bäumen. War aber niemand zusehen oder hören.


----------



## Bas-t (9. Oktober 2010)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> respect the man in the ice-cream van!



alter Scooter-fetichist:-D ,... haha
ne aber im Ernst, die haben wenigstens was gemacht!!


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Hi, ein paar Euch wohl bekannte 3-Ländereck-Trails auf folgendem Video:
> .
> YouTube        - DE NL BE tri-border region Streetview.m4v



Hi, ich kann noch eins von heute nachlegen, Altweibersommer genannt nach dem Song und nach dem genialen Wetter heute, Genusstour zwischen XC und AM.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RNLZltTpnXQ"]YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC.m4v[/nomedia]

SV


----------



## TTKreischwurst (10. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Hi, ich kann noch eins von heute nachlegen, Altweibersommer genannt nach dem Song und nach dem genialen Wetter heute, Genusstour zwischen XC und AM.


Wieder sehr gut, schöner Schnittwechsel zwischen Forstautobahn und Trails  
Auch den Mitfahrer voraus fahren zu lassen, gefällt. Musikwahl top. 

Einziger Kritikpunkt: Du filmst doch mit der GoPro HD, oder? Irgendwie muss es doch da ne Möglichkeit geben, die Videos was hochauflösender ins Netz zu stellen..


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Oktober 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Wieder sehr gut, schöner Schnittwechsel zwischen Forstautobahn und Trails
> Auch den Mitfahrer voraus fahren zu lassen, gefällt. Musikwahl top.
> 
> Einziger Kritikpunkt: Du filmst doch mit der GoPro HD, oder? Irgendwie muss es doch da ne Möglichkeit geben, die Videos was hochauflösender ins Netz zu stellen..




Thnx für die Rückmeldung, stimmt! Bin jetzt gerade beim Upload einer solchen höher auflösenden Version.
Gruß
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (10. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Thnx für die Rückmeldung, stimmt! Bin jetzt gerade beim Upload einer solchen höher auflösenden Version.
> Gruß
> SV



So, hoffe, dies kommt nun besser rüber ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nEUb6RbXz_A"]YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC M.m4v[/nomedia]
.
Viel Spaß und ich freue mich über das bislang gute feedback


----------



## TTKreischwurst (13. Oktober 2010)

Schon ne ganze Ecke besser  Macht Spass zu gucken. Aber das nächste Vid dann in 960p, ja?  Und dazu noch ein Eis bitte.


----------



## Dornfelder (13. Oktober 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> So, hoffe, dies kommt nun besser rüber ...
> YouTube        - MTB Altweibersommer AC M.m4v
> .
> Viel Spaß und ich freue mich über das bislang gute feedback


Chapeau! Interessant finde ich immer wieder, dass man (zumindest ich) in solchen Filmen kaum etwas wiedererkennt, obwohl es im Heimrevier ist.

Grüße
Ralph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (13. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch nur jazztrail und diesen steilhang an der alten bahntrasse erkannt...

dann stell ich auch mal meine vids hier rein:

http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/9340
http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9243


----------



## TTKreischwurst (14. Oktober 2010)

Schön gefilmt und gefahren, und schickes Abi-Shirt 

Ich würde speziell das Schmugglerpfad-Vid evtl. noch ein bisschen anders schneiden, das Intro ist recht lang geraten. Einige greifen bei schiebe- und ankleidephasen auf doppelte Abspielgeschwindigkeit zurück, das gefällt mir persönlich immer ganz gut. Auch der "Zubringer" vor dem Wald zieht sich etwas. Die Musik gibt massig Punkte in der B-Note für Extravaganz und guten Stil , nimmt dem Vid aber den Biss. Heut morgen auf der Arbeit ohne Ton kams direkt viel flotter rüber.

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich wäre froh, wenn ich Schmugglerpfad und Jazztrail nur halb so gut runterkäme, sind nur Vorschläge und ja auch nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## Stratowski (14. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ich hab auch nur jazztrail und diesen steilhang an der alten bahntrasse erkannt...
> 
> dann stell ich auch mal meine vids hier rein:
> 
> ...




Fetter Sprung am Ende des ersten Videos. 

Bis demnächst mal wieder.


----------



## Bas-t (14. Oktober 2010)

hey coole Vids Kollege,..
kommt alles sehr schön rüber.
Wenns Wetter mitspielt kann man ja übernächstes We nochma ne Runde drehen?

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Oktober 2010)

danke für die tipps, werde dann vielleicht mal ne überarbeitete version vom schmugglerpfadvideo reinstellen, da denke ich ist der schnitt wirklich noch eine überarbeitung wert.


----------



## snoopz (15. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

hat vielleicht heute Nachmittag jemand Lust, einem AC-Neuling ein paar Strecken zu zeigen? Sollte nicht zu übel sein, da ich vier Wochen nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen habe. Außerdem hab ich meine Lämpchen bei Mama vergessen


----------



## TTKreischwurst (15. Oktober 2010)

Wenns Wetter besser wird, würde ich heute nach Feierabend ab halb vier ne Runde drehen. Kann Dir dabei "die üblichen Verdächtigen" Toblerone, Jazztrail, ElDorado usw. zeigen, wenn Du willst. Beim Runterfahren müsstest Du dann aber recht lang auf mich warten, da ich noch CC-Hardtail-Neuling bin


----------



## snoopz (15. Oktober 2010)

Das wäre schon cool. Treffpunkt Waldschänke um halb vier?

Ich würde aber auch bei dem Dreckwetter fahren, dann kann ich gleich meine neuen Reifen testen. Also wenn jemand Bock auf Schlammschlacht hat?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (15. Oktober 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Das wäre schon cool. Treffpunkt Waldschänke um halb vier?


Yo. Schick Dir ne PM.



> Ich würde aber auch bei dem Dreckwetter fahren, dann kann ich gleich meine neuen Reifen testen. Also wenn jemand Bock auf Schlammschlacht hat?


Hab mein Radl erst gestern Abend komplett geputzt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (15. Oktober 2010)

ich wär auch dabei, wenn ich es zeitlich schaffe, das aber ist nicht unbedingt warscheinlich


----------



## snoopz (15. Oktober 2010)

Geil. the more the merrier! Wir fahren aber langsam und gemütlich.


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9695







danke nochmals für die ausleihung der halmcam


----------



## TTKreischwurst (19. Oktober 2010)

Schönes Video. War ne feine "CC"-Runde


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Oktober 2010)

cross country = querfeldein, kommt doch hin...


----------



## Bas-t (20. Oktober 2010)

sehr nice,..schöner flow,...

neuer Helm?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

ja, neuer helm, der andere ist jetzt im nightrideeinsatz, weil das visier bei dem kaputt ist und ich so die lampe draufgeschraubt hab


----------



## NatureOne (20. Oktober 2010)

Servus jmnd. Freitag oder Samstag unterwegs?

greetz


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

samstag wär ich am start. wo würdste denn abfahren wollen?
wär auch cool wenn noch paar dazukämen.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (20. Oktober 2010)

Werde Samstag auch wieder unterwegs sein, gerne auch non-solo.


----------



## Jetpilot (20. Oktober 2010)

da wären wir schon drei...


----------



## Bas-t (21. Oktober 2010)

evt würde ich mich auch anschliessen,...

Gruß


----------



## NatureOne (21. Oktober 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> samstag wär ich am start. wo würdste denn abfahren wollen?
> wär auch cool wenn noch paar dazukämen.



Hmm ka vlt iwo zentral wie viel uhr denn so?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2010)

wenn ich sowas mache fahr ich immer ab waldschenke, hat den vorteil das man schon fast oben is, was würdste denn vom stil her so fahren wollen? Weil ich würde gerne adäquat gerüstet erscheinen...


----------



## NatureOne (21. Oktober 2010)

Hmm, also wuerd mal gern was mehr von aachens welt kennenlernen war bis jetzt nur auf der Toblerone bis runter zur bahn halt. wo faehrst du denn wenn du deine runde da drehst?


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Oktober 2010)

-funkturm
-(optional)schmugglerpfad (in meinen videos)
-(optional) märchenwald/endor/wie auch immer man den nennt
-tv turm oder burgunderlinie
-belgian race (optional und auch eher selten)
-jazztrail! (manchmal auch mehr als einmal)
danach zum schluss meistens toblerone


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (22. Oktober 2010)

Hört sich doch gut an  wann und wo treffen?


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

waldschenke um 11?


----------



## NatureOne (22. Oktober 2010)

Geht klar dann bis Morgen


----------



## TTKreischwurst (22. Oktober 2010)

Passt mir auch. Mache dann wieder den Kameramann  Vielleicht finden wir ja ein Reh oder Patronenhülsen. Schmugglerpfad wurd heut scharf geschossen.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

hast du da zufällig schilder gesehen, die etwas über die jagdtermine aussagen?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (22. Oktober 2010)

Ja. Der vorletzte war heute  Der letzte glaub ich Ende des Monats, hab ich nich so genau drauf geguckt, aber auf keinen Fall mehr dieses Wochenende.


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

ausgezeichnet!


----------



## atha58 (22. Oktober 2010)

ich würde aufpassen heute war der förster im wald
ich hab zum glück nur eine "mündliche verwarnung" gekriegt


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

der förster war also im wald...sehr merkwürdig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## atha58 (22. Oktober 2010)

vielleicht war der extra auf mountainbiker suche


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Oktober 2010)

na wenn er es heute war, dann ja morgen eher nicht, ne?


----------



## atha58 (22. Oktober 2010)

ich weis nicht 
ich kenn ihn nicht persönlich


----------



## DiscopunX (24. Oktober 2010)

http://videos.mtb-news.de/videos/view/9777


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Oktober 2010)

ich hab auch eins: http://videos.mtb-news.de//videos/view/9783


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

Hi,..ist sonntag jemand unterwegs?

Meldet euch!grus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

sehr wahrscheinlich ja


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

klingt gut,...
was bestimmtes geplant?

Noch wer Interesse?


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

was bestimmtes jetzt eig nicht, wollt ne chillige runde machen


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

klingt gut,...mal sehen was draus wird,.maybe sind wir ja mal n paar mehr,..

Gruß


----------



## snoopz (28. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich wohl auch dabei.


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Sonntag wäre ich *wohl* auch dabei.



auf keinen Fall!!!du nicht!!

nein Scherz, klar gerne,..je mehr desto besser!


----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

übrigens ganz vergessen zu posten:
verammt cooles Video Jet,... schöner Schnitt!erzeugt ne gewisse Spannung!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (28. Oktober 2010)

Sorry für OT, aber wo wir grad beim Video sind: [nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4NvO2F6LS1M"]YouTube        - Riding the freshly reshaped and upgraded Dirt Merchant in Whistler[/nomedia]

...Brustgurt basteln  45 Piepen vom Hersteller halte ich dann doch für zu teuer


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Oktober 2010)

@snoopz: Mittlerweile denn auch gepanzert?


----------



## snoopz (28. Oktober 2010)

Panzerung habe ich schon die ganze Zeit da, ich hatte sie nur nicht an -.- Aber vor allem ziehe ich morgen erstmal die Swampthings auf und mache meinen Steuersatz wieder fest...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (28. Oktober 2010)

überlege noch mir fürs we nen neuen Helm zu holen,..wollts eig auf frühkahr zur neuen saison legen,..aber,...hmmm,...:-D

Bin erstma gespannt ob meine neue KEFÜ was taugt:-D


----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. Oktober 2010)

ich hätt noch nen wenig gebrauchten The vegas at night carbon helm an zu bieten. größe ist m. bei interesse pn


----------



## DevilRider (29. Oktober 2010)

Kann den Kali Avatar nur wärmestens empfehlen ! Leichtester DH Helm (sogar mit MX zulassung) auf dem Markt .. kann ich dir für 189euronen in allen Größen und Farben anbeiten - einfach melden !


----------



## Bas-t (29. Oktober 2010)

Im mom liebäuge ich mit nem spezi deviantART in weiss.haste denn n Bild von dem Helm inklusive preisvorstellung per pn?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. Oktober 2010)

Mach ich wenn ich zuhause bin. Momentan tingel ich inner uni rum


----------



## Bas-t (29. Oktober 2010)

jo, danke fürs angebot aber hab mir eben einen 2011er Backflip geholt,..mE passte er einfach besser als der Deviant,...

wie sieht es denn aus,.ist noch wer dabei am Sonntag?und an was für eine Uhrzeit denkt ihr?ich bringe auch noch 1-2Leute mit,..wird ja Lustig wenn wir ne Gruppe sind,...

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Oktober 2010)

bin bedauerlicherweise doch nicht da, leider


----------



## Bas-t (29. Oktober 2010)

schade drum,...

SNoopz, kennst du dich denn aus?ich find die ganzen trails niemals wieder:-D


----------



## timmeygasmus (29. Oktober 2010)

Sonntag wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (29. Oktober 2010)

klingt gut,..wie ist das denn,..kennt sich wer dort aus?wie gesagt,..ich bin da neuling^^

Gruß


----------



## timmeygasmus (29. Oktober 2010)

Wäre meine Premiere im Aachener Wald, d.h. - ich hab 0 Plan


----------



## Bas-t (29. Oktober 2010)

sehr gut:-D
also ist das stattfinden davon abhängig ob wir nen führer finden:-D


----------



## NatureOne (29. Oktober 2010)

Ist Morgen jmnd unterwegs?
Wenn nicht bin ich sonntag auch dabei


----------



## TTKreischwurst (29. Oktober 2010)

Werd Sonntag auch unterwegs sein, die Spots die Jetpilot mir bisher gezeigt hat (also die aus seinem Trailmix Video), können wir gerne zusammen abfahren. Hab allerdings nur nen CC-Hardtail   

Wie's bei mir morgen ausschaut weiss ich noch nicht, eigentlich wäre Ruhetag nochmal angesagt


----------



## Jetpilot (29. Oktober 2010)

hi, ich fahr morgen mal wieder mit dem tourer nach epen und ein paar nette trails in aachen, wer möchte kann sich mir ja anschließen. Start wäre gegen 13:00 an der waldschenke, werde dort ca 15min warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (30. Oktober 2010)

Morgen bin ich dann wohl raus - keine 10 Minuten auf meiner Heimatrunde unterwegs verlier ich dieses besch****** SRAM Kettenschloss und natürlich keinen Ersatz hier


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Oktober 2010)

jungs, was geht jetzt montag? Ist für alle um 13:00 ok? Habe schon ne Zusage von Bas-t bekommen.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (30. Oktober 2010)

13:00 könnte man machen, jo


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Oktober 2010)

hier der termin, änderungen vorbehalten.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11031


----------



## snoopz (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich kann. Hab mir beim fechten die Schulter ziemlich hart zer****t. Ich denke, ich mach lieber noch eine Woche Pause, bevor das chronisch wird.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (30. Oktober 2010)

Gut, bin dabei. 
Ist damit der Sonntags-Haufen auf Montag VERLEGT oder ist der Montags-Termin ERGÄNZT? 

@snoopz: Schade. Gute Besserung.


----------



## Jetpilot (30. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe keine Ahnung, anscheinend ist es eine latente Verlegung...


----------



## Veloce (30. Oktober 2010)

timmeygasmus schrieb:


> Morgen bin ich dann wohl raus - keine 10 Minuten auf meiner Heimatrunde unterwegs verlier ich dieses besch****** SRAM Kettenschloss und natürlich keinen Ersatz hier



Ich hab hier ( AC Downtown )  ein  9- fach Sram Kettenschloß  übrig


----------



## timmeygasmus (30. Oktober 2010)

Ok, doch dabei.


----------



## snoopz (31. Oktober 2010)

timmeygasmus:
Ich hab hier (AC Hanbruch) auch noch drei oder vier im Werkzeugkoffer, falls Du nicht schon eins hast.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## timmeygasmus (31. Oktober 2010)

Hab schon eins, trotzdem vielen Dank!


----------



## Bas-t (31. Oktober 2010)

Jo, scheint ja steil zu gehen mit morgen,..
wie siehts aus?noch jmd dabei?
Was macht der Rest an dem FEIERTAG??

Gruß


----------



## Bas-t (31. Oktober 2010)

also, ich bin ein paar Minuten vorher am Parkplatz der Waldschenke,..leider muss ich vorort nch meine Kette wechseln gehe sie auf dem Weg dahin kaufen!
natülich seit ihr zum "hand-anlegen" eingeladen Spass,...

Also,..13Uhr Waldschenke,..bleibt dabei ja?

Gruß

ps: noch jemand kurzfristig Lust?

Gruß


----------



## SoundVibration (31. Oktober 2010)

Hi, wer spät losfährt, kann auch nur kurz drehen 
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_Y2y7PmPJZs"]YouTube        - Mountainbike Aachen MTB GOPRO HERO.m4v[/nomedia]

Gruß

SV


----------



## TTKreischwurst (2. November 2010)

Wieder sehr geiles Touren-Video  
Einziger Kritikpunkt nach wie vor: Auflösung hoch! So liebevoll gemachte Filmchen verdienen 720p


----------



## SoundVibration (2. November 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Wieder sehr geiles Touren-Video
> Einziger Kritikpunkt nach wie vor: Auflösung hoch! So liebevoll gemachte Filmchen verdienen 720p



Ich habe es mal probiert, kann dennoch nur 480p wie zuvor anwählen (???), aber hier ist es und es erscheint höher aufgelöst. 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vgVNP6sq8KY"]YouTube        - Mountainbike Aachen MTB 720p GOPRO HERO.m4v[/nomedia]

By the way: Für ein paar Erklärungen zur Youtube-Konvertierung und Tips bin ich dankbar.
Gruß
SV


----------



## PacMan (3. November 2010)

Was ist denn das für ein Kanalrohr bei 3:10?

In einem deiner anderen Videos ist ein Bergwerk zu sehen. Ich glaube, den Kollegen hab ich mal unterhalb des Jazztrails getroffen.


----------



## MindPatterns (4. November 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Kanalrohr bei 3:10?



Das müßte unten an den 3 Seen sein.


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2010)

PacMan schrieb:


> Was ist denn das für ein Kanalrohr bei 3:10?



Bei Google Maps eingeben: 50.732126,6.045994, ich würde es eher drei Tümpel als drei Seen nennen  Einfach dem auslaufenden Rinnsaal der oberen Tümpel folgen, Zufahrt funktioniert gut, wenn man oben vor dem Bahntrail scharf links runter fährt (auch 1,5 sec lang im Film gezeigt)



PacMan schrieb:


> In einem deiner anderen Videos ist ein Bergwerk zu sehen. Ich glaube, den Kollegen hab ich mal unterhalb des Jazztrails getroffen.



Gut möglich, er ist sehr oft unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MindPatterns (4. November 2010)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> ich würde es eher drei Tümpel als drei Seen nennen



Für die Einheimischen sind es Seen


----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. November 2010)

Heute Abend jemand Lust auf ne lockere CC-Runde? Wollte so gegen 18:00 starten, zwei Stunden, maximal drei.


----------



## Bas-t (5. November 2010)

Das we rückt naher,...was steht an leide?jemand was vor?
Gruß Basti,...


----------



## snoopz (5. November 2010)

Lust ja, muss aber mal schauen, wie es mit der Schulter geht. Ich melde mich noch.


----------



## branderstier (5. November 2010)

Hi Leuts,

am Samstag findet in Einruhr/Eifel eine geführte Tour statt.

siehe unter Termine.

Bis Samstag, und tschüß


----------



## NatureOne (5. November 2010)

Morgen 13:30 +-15 min waldschenke. wer lust hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (5. November 2010)

vorausgesetzt ichs schaffe es.
wenn ich nicht da bin, warte nicht, dann bin ich noch auf dem wettkapf, ich weiß nicht wielang der geht...


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (6. November 2010)

packt die badehose ein! hatte evtl auch vor zu kommen aber bei dem wetter...


----------



## SoundVibration (6. November 2010)

Anbei noch eine Abendversion aus dem Aachener Wald:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hATTF3jcyM4"]YouTube        - Nightride Mountainbike Aachen MTB 720p GOPRO HERO.m4v[/nomedia]

Die Cam hat Schwierigkeiten bei wenig Licht (verständlich). 

SV


----------



## Bas-t (8. November 2010)

die Aufnahmen vom Nightride bestätigen dass, was ich gedacht habe: Nightride ist nix für mich,...


----------



## AC-Stef (8. November 2010)

denke ehr es liegt an der cam, denn normal sieht man schon wesentlich mehr als nur einen punkt vor sich natürlich mit einer gute Beleuchtung


----------



## Jetpilot (8. November 2010)

Wenn leuchtmaschine über 600 lumen: Knopf drücken und die sonne geht auf...


----------



## Jetpilot (10. November 2010)




----------



## AC-Stef (10. November 2010)

wieder mal ein sehr schönes Vid muss odch mal vorbei kommen glaub ich


----------



## NatureOne (11. November 2010)

Wie waers am we?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (11. November 2010)

Bin auch wieder halbwegs gesund, würde mich etwaigen Touren anschließen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (14. November 2010)

sehr cooles vid,...

aber ich fänd es würde mehr Ruhe ins Bild bringen wenn die Cam nicht so nah am Fahrer wäre,...sprich Cameraman etwas weiter vom Weg ab,..


----------



## Bas-t (19. November 2010)

ziemlich ruhig hier,..alle Bikes im Winterschlaf?
was geht am WE?jemand unterwegs?

Gruß


----------



## maik_87 (19. November 2010)

Hey hey.., hier hat ja schon lang niemand geschrieben... Also ich bin die Woche über in Aachen (also ab Montag) und wollte Fragen ob jemand bock hat sich mit mir zu treffen für ne Bike tour... gern auch ein Nightride :-D

Ich kenne mich hier überhaupt nicht aus und würde nur ungern allein fahren... Also wenn jemand Interesse hat bitte melden... würde mich sehr freuen...


Mfg.: Maik


----------



## snoopz (19. November 2010)

Ich wollte heute noch los, aber ich glaube, das klappt zeitlich nicht mehr. Wie wäre es mit Sonntag Vormittag? Start so gegen 10 an der Waldschenke?


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2010)

ja läuft, bin jetzt auch nicht gefahren, muss noch was rechnen...


----------



## snoopz (19. November 2010)

Hier, hab für Sonntag mal einen Termin eingetragen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11101

See you!


----------



## Bas-t (19. November 2010)

Jet und ich treffen uns morgen haben wir eben ausgemacht,...
wenn noch jemand zu uns stoßen will,... immer gerne!
Ich kann um 12-12:30 an der Waldschenke sein,...
also, wer ist dabei?

Gruß Basti


----------



## Jetpilot (19. November 2010)

wollt ich auch grad gepostet haben...


----------



## Bas-t (19. November 2010)

siehste ma;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (19. November 2010)

also, morgen 12:30H MEZ (Winterzeit) an der Waldschenke,..wer will, ist willkommen!!

Gruß Basti


----------



## rollerhotte (19. November 2010)

.... boooooh schade, da bin ich ja fast schon wieder zuhause...


----------



## AC-Stef (19. November 2010)

rollerhotte schrieb:


> .... boooooh schade, da bin ich ja fast schon wieder zuhause...



manche sind zu der Zeit arbeiten leider


----------



## rollerhotte (19. November 2010)

... falscher Job ...


----------



## rollerhotte (20. November 2010)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Jet und ich treffen uns morgen haben wir eben ausgemacht,...
> wenn noch jemand zu uns stoßen will,... immer gerne!
> Ich kann um 12-12:30 an der Waldschenke sein,...
> also, wer ist dabei?
> ...




oke hab mich umorganisiert - bin dabei... sollen wir zusammen nach Aachen fahren?
wenn ja, wan und wo? - Abfahret ab Pannesheide (mit dem Auto) 12:00?!


----------



## snoopz (20. November 2010)

snoopz schrieb:


> Hier, hab für Sonntag mal einen Termin eingetragen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11101
> 
> See you!



Können wir den Termin am Sonntag auf 12:00 Uhr verschieben? Dann kann noch einer meiner Mitbewohner mitfahren. Meinungen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (20. November 2010)

ja, passt


----------



## snoopz (20. November 2010)

OK, dann stelle ich das gleich noch um.


----------



## Bas-t (20. November 2010)

ihr Schweine, ich hab übelst bock!!!!


----------



## PlanB (21. November 2010)

Der Förster hat gewütet... :/

Das letzte Steilstück der Toblerone ist durch einen riesigen gefällten Baum versperrt. Der "Spielplatz" an der Bahn wurde mit schwerem Gerät komplett dem Erdboden gleichgemacht.

Ich habe dort gestern zwei Herren angetroffen, die mich beim Inspizieren der Lage etwas rüde mit "Ich würd hier nicht mehr fahren" anblafften. Nach eigener Aussage gehört denen die angrenzende Wiese. Ich bin dann auf diese zugegangen, und es kam noch ein halbwegs normales Gespräch zustande. Die Stadt hat sich wohl mit der Bahn in Verbindung gesetzt, denen der Streifen Wald offiziell gehört und dann die Planierung beantragt. Angeblich würde der Förster in Zukunft dort "Wachen" aufstellen, der jeden Mountainbiker, der dort fährt, um 150 Euro erleichtern soll. Auf welcher Grundlage das geschehen soll, konnte er mir nicht beantworten. Aber ich meinte soll er ruhig machen, denn zum Fahren is ja jetzt eh nix mehr da...

Traurig, traurig...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. November 2010)

so langsam stellen sich belgische verhältnisse ein...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (21. November 2010)

Ist auch besser so! Da vor allem Jugendliche und junge Erwachsene da diesen Kram betreiben, kann es nicht angehen, dass die im Wald einfach machen was ihnen passt! Wir sind hier nicht in irgendeiner Bananenrepublik, es gibt Regeln! Und die muss das Jungvolk lernen!
Also schön wieder ab vor die PS3 Halo zocken oder am Bushof abhängen, damit brave deutsche Bürger sich darüber aufregen können. Ich habe in meiner Jugend schließlich auch den Wald nicht betreten und da etwa Hütten oder Staudämme gebaut!


----------



## Jetpilot (21. November 2010)

> Wir sind hier nicht in irgendeiner Bananenrepublik


Nicht? bin ich der einzige der zwischen





und




sowas wie ne parallele sieht?


----------



## DiscopunX (21. November 2010)

Also ich find die Ähnlichkeit verblüffend 

Hier gibts übrigens en neues Vid von uns gestern... Waren ja fast alles Öcher, die mit waren, dann Spam ich das auch mal hier rein.


----------



## Bas-t (21. November 2010)

cooles Video,..gefällt, gute Musikwahl,..
aber alter Schwede, der Roadgap"sturz",... ich dacht schon der dämpfer wäre geplatzt so hats gekracht^^,....
mein Beileid,..armes Bike!


----------



## DiscopunX (21. November 2010)

der sound war wahnsinn, deshalb haben wir auch so gegröhlt danach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (21. November 2010)

ja kommt auch echt heftig rüber,...
und der Kollege braucht nun nen neuen Rahmen?^^


----------



## DiscopunX (21. November 2010)

ja so siehts leider aus ...


----------



## Jetpilot (21. November 2010)

aber gewährleistungsanspruch is da wohl kaum, oder?


----------



## DiscopunX (21. November 2010)

Könnte ich mir aber schon gut vorstellen, dass der Hersteller da was macht.


----------



## c_w (21. November 2010)

Wundert sich ernsthaft jemand, dass das Stück an der Bahn plattgemacht wurde, so exzessiv wie da gebastelt wurde und so nah wie das an der Bahn war? ^^


----------



## DiscopunX (21. November 2010)

??? Das is Platt daunten?


----------



## PlanB (21. November 2010)

Oah das gute Morewood zerstört... Aber cooles Video!


----------



## DH master (22. November 2010)

Ja ist leider alles mim bagger platt gemacht worden vom Forstamt wir wundern uns nur imoment das es das forst amt war weil es mit diesem gebit nix zu tun hatt


----------



## torbenrider (22. November 2010)

So meine Kinder das heißt für euch raus aus dem Wald und ab zum Bahnhof....da gibts Drogen, machen doch Kiddies auf der Strasse oder aus der Sichtweise von älteren??? Man Man Man da habt ihr ne sinnvolle beschäftigung und dann sowas wieder von der Stadt...Hab ja den Förster mal auf ne Party getroffen, da meinte er, dass ihn morgens der KuckKuck nicht mehr weckt seit dem die MTBler unterwegs sind (Toblerone meinte er nicht den Jungle Bääääääm)is er weg.....Hmmmm ich stellte mir die Frage, Junge meinst du das liegt daran das hier und da mal ein Biker vorbei kommt....oder kann es sein dass es daran liegt, dass die zuverlässige Deutsche Bahn mit schwerem Material den Wald umpflügt um nen beschissenen Tunnel zu sanieren....oder etwa du selber mit dem Harvester da wütest.....ou mannnnnnn is einfach nur traurig.....wie konservativ manche Leute sein müssen um im Leben klar zu kommen....so das war das Wort zum Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DH master (22. November 2010)

was erzählt ihr eigndlich alle für ein scheiß ihr wisst nix wie die enstanden ist


----------



## Jetpilot (22. November 2010)

Seht es mal so: gesunde Kinder bringen den Kassen, den Ärzten und den Pharamunternehmen nix. Bestimmt hat die Pharmalobby da ihr finger im spiel und lässt das MTBlen nur deshalb nicht zu, weil die leute davon gesund werden. XC und rennrad dagegen lassen die zu, weil das wiederum dazu führt dass die leute sich entweder übertrainieren und nen herzkasper bekommen oder ständig beim arzt rumhängen um irgentwas zu analysieren und das bringt wiederum geld.


----------



## DH master (22. November 2010)

es ist keiner schuld das pasiert halt aber nur wir durften da bauen das war legal


----------



## mylo (22. November 2010)

max du trottel
schonmal was von ironie gehört?
die meinen das nciht wie sie das sagen sondern das gegenteil;-)


----------



## mylo (22. November 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Seht es mal so: gesunde Kinder bringen den Kassen, den Ärzten und den Pharamunternehmen nix. Bestimmt hat die Pharmalobby da ihr finger im spiel und lässt das MTBlen nur deshalb nicht zu, weil die leute davon gesund werden. XC und rennrad dagegen lassen die zu, weil das wiederum dazu führt dass die leute sich entweder übertrainieren und nen herzkasper bekommen oder ständig beim arzt rumhängen um irgentwas zu analysieren und das bringt wiederum geld.



wir sollten mal aiman abdallah fragen was die illuminaten damit zu tun haben!


----------



## Jetpilot (22. November 2010)

mylo schrieb:


> wir sollten mal aiman abdallah fragen was die illuminaten damit zu tun haben!


ja... das auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Facom (22. November 2010)




----------



## Tom Servo (23. November 2010)

DH master schrieb:


> es ist keiner schuld das pasiert halt aber nur wir durften da bauen das war legal


Solang keine schriftliche Erlaubnis vom Geländeeigentümer vorhanden ist, ist mal gar nix legal.


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (23. November 2010)

@ torben, du kennst doch mein norco....das kannste kaufen komplett mit lem drum und dran nen freundschaftspreis schick ich dir per PN wenn du magst ... hier der link zum bike
:  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/323105/cat/42


----------



## Bas-t (23. November 2010)

Norco-Amin2711 schrieb:


> @ torben, du kennst doch mein norco....das kannste kaufen komplett mit lem drum und dran nen freundschaftspreis schick ich dir per PN wenn du magst ... hier der link zum bike
> :  http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/bikemarkt/showproduct.php/product/323105/cat/42



was solln das?kommt wenigstens ein neues, oder jetzt total aufm Hardtail/dirt Trip?


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (23. November 2010)

ne ne neues ist schon am start muss aber meins erst noch verkaufen


----------



## PlanB (23. November 2010)

Norco-Amin2711 schrieb:


> @ torben, du kennst doch mein norco....das kannste kaufen komplett mit lem drum und dran nen freundschaftspreis schick ich dir *per PN* wenn du magst ...


Merkste was?


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (23. November 2010)

ouh man eh be*ack dich mal nicht ....sry das man hier nicht smehr posten darf hab ich wohl missversstanden gehört dir hier ne ;-) sry


----------



## DiscopunX (23. November 2010)

Bei dem Rahmen ist die Stelle der Dämpferaufhängung nur halb so dünn wie beim Torben, die gefreckt ist... ich glaub das wär nix


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (23. November 2010)

naja geht also bei mir hats immer wunderbar gehaltn  wobei ich auch sagen mumss. das ich nie so mega derbe eingeschlagen bin wie er im video naja er kanns sich ja mal angucken und überlegen wie er mag ;-) ich biete nur meine hilfe an damit er schenller wieder heizen kann


----------



## DerMolch (23. November 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

wir mussten heute mit Schrecken feststellen das die Toblerone arg zerstört wurde.
Das Roadgap ist ziemlich kaputt und der darauf folgende Anlieger sehr gefährlich mit Bäumen zugelegt.
Über den Rest kann ich nichts sagen, da wir nur auf dem breiten Waldweg vorbeigekommen sind.

Wir waren sehr schockiert, da dies offensichtlich nicht das Werk von gelangweilten Hobbyförstern ist, sondern viel mehr ein Versuch, Biker dort fern zu halten! Die Art und Weise sehe ich persönlich fast als kriminell an, aber das möchte ich hier nicht diskutieren.

Ich möchte viel mehr alle die, denen die Toblerone wichtig ist, davor warnen jetzt unüberlegt zu handeln, das Ding sofort wieder aufzubauen und womöglich noch "fetter" zu machen.
Mein Ratschlag wäre erstmal Ruhe einkehren zu lassen. 

Ich möchte noch betonen, falls entsprechende Stellen hier mitlesen, das ich in keiner Weise für den Bau der oder anderer Strecken verantwortlich bin, noch habe ich etwas mit der Pflege zu tun. Mein Interesse ist lediglich, das niemand auf den Trails rund um Aachen durch zweifelhafte Machenschaften von entsprechenden Mitmenschen gefährdet wird! Entsprechend gefährliche Zerstörung der Strecken an "Schlüsselstellen" bedingen eine Warnung an alle die diese Nutzen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## torbenrider (24. November 2010)

PlanB schrieb:


> Merkste was?



alda mein bike is im arsch und er hat mir nur gesagt, dass er seins verkauft mehr nicht.....bleib ma easy......


----------



## HS. (4. Dezember 2010)

Hey,
könntet ihr uns mit eurem Like unterstützen?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/791696
DANKE!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (4. Dezember 2010)

sehr schön


----------



## BP. (5. Dezember 2010)

Wer bistn Du... HS?! 
Find vote-pushing ziemlich lame.


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Dezember 2010)

So kinder,

wir haben vorhin ne goggel im wald gefunden. Sollte es sich dabei um ein zeugnis eines schrecklichen verbrechens seitens der forstbehörde handeln, werd ich das ding behalten. Wenn aber jemand die Goggel vermisst und sie identifizieren kann kann er sie sich entweder bei mir abholen oder ich bringe das ding mal zum fahren mit.


----------



## c_w (5. Dezember 2010)

Achja, seit 2 oder 3 Wochen liegt auf dem Bahntrail ne Pumpe... ne kleine aus Plastik. Wenn man auf die erste Lichtung kommt und es das erste mal ein kleines Stückerl hoch geht... ne Woche später hatte die jemand links an nen Baum geklemmt, ist dadurch jetzt aber "etwas aus der Sicht".


----------



## Tom Servo (6. Dezember 2010)

Kennt einer in der Nähe ein paar lange Wiesen oder relativ grosse beschneite Lichtungen im Wald mit dezenter Neigung? Sobald meine Snowblades hier ankommen, kommen die am dicken Hobel und dann will gespielt werden.


----------



## NatureOne (6. Dezember 2010)

Fahr nach Rohren wenns zulaesst da ist sogar n Lift, weiß nur nicht wie der im Winter laeuft, ansonsten hmmm Eisenbahnbruecke richtung Jazztrail/toblerone kurz hinter der bruecke is ne Wiese aber nicht allzu lang, aber zum testen sollte es reichen


----------



## Bas-t (6. Dezember 2010)

An die Eisenbahnbrückenwiese habe ich auch direkt gedacht,...wollte ja gestern schon runterCARVEN,...:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (9. Dezember 2010)

Rache die Herren,....
Das Wochenende rückt näher, daher die übliche frage, was geht am we Fr-mäßig?wwr


----------



## TTKreischwurst (9. Dezember 2010)

So früh schon auf der Arbeit? 
Wollte am Wochenende auch ein paar Runden drehen. Speziell Freitag (ab 16:00) und Samstag (Uhrzeit egal). Sonntag entweder sehr früh oder relativ spät, dazwischen keine Zeit...


----------



## snoopz (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich kann leider allerhöchstens Freitag Vormittag (ab 10:00 Uhr) oder Sonntag früh (so 9:00 Uhr rum).


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2010)

leute, ich will ja nur ungern bremsen aber ich befürchte dass der schnee dann noch nicht weg sein wird, die sülze die der regen und 5°C hinterlassen werden wird kaum zu fahren sein. Allenfalls sonntags KÖNNTE das meiste wieder frei sein. Wie tief man dann aber in den Schlammlöchern am schmugglerpfad oder ende märchenwald einsinken wird gebe ich aber trotzdem zu bedenken zumahl das ganze tauwasser ja irgentwohin muss. 
Ich werde dieses WE leider nicht fahren, weil ich samstags auf nem turnier bin und sonntag hoffentlich den neuen Rahmen aufbauen kann


----------



## snoopz (9. Dezember 2010)

Also ich würde bei dem Tauwetter auch eher eine lange Waldautobahntour machen. Allerdings müsste ich vorher meinen Antrieb noch wieder umbauen, und die Arbeit mache ich mir nur, wenn es sich auch lohnt.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2010)

ok, da wär ich am sonntag auch am start, vorausgesetzt mein bike kommt morgen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (9. Dezember 2010)

Wobei ich "lang" auch gleich wieder relativieren muß - um 14:00 Uhr muß ich geduscht und ready to rock sein, sprich bis 13:00 Uhr wieder hier wäre ganz gut.


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2010)

naja sind auch 4h


----------



## snoopz (9. Dezember 2010)

Ja, ich weiß ja nicht, was für euch "lang" heißt. Also baue ich meinen Antrieb wieder zusammen, dann sagen wir 9:00 Uhr an der Waldschenke?


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Dezember 2010)

ja ich versuchs. Aber ich werde karamell schwitzen...


----------



## snoopz (9. Dezember 2010)

Sehr gut.


----------



## Stratowski (9. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre auch um 9.00 an der Waldschänke dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (10. Dezember 2010)

Aber schon ne Federgabel benötigt, oder? Sonst komm ich mit Crosser


----------



## snoopz (10. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn's nach mir geht, reicht der Crosser auch.

Timo: Hab Deine SMS irgendwie überhört... Wenn mich jemand erreichen will, am besten kurz anrufen.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (10. Dezember 2010)

Macht nix, hab mich dann auf einarmiges Reissen in der Halbliterklasse verlegt.


----------



## Bas-t (10. Dezember 2010)

Hmmm...man kann das Wetter nicht ändern,...aber ich hab doch so dermaßen bock!....**** eh!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (10. Dezember 2010)

Also ich persönlich hätte schon Lust auf technisch anspruchsvolles im Rahmen einer Tour (also nicht Hochschieben/Runterfahren). War beim Mittwochsunitermin erkältet und habe daher Bikeentzug.
Aber Waldautobahn kann bei angemessenen Tempo auch lustig sein.
Ich richte mich nach euch.

@schnellesFlugzeuglenker: Wenn Du Platz im Rucksack hast, kann ich Dir bei der Gelegenheit auch mal die Uni-CD/DVD mitbringen.


----------



## Jetpilot (10. Dezember 2010)

@stratowski: das wär klasse

mal schauen ob heute mein HT kommt (bitte,bitte) dann bin ich am sonntag am start, ich würde sagen, wir entscheiden vor ort was wir dann fahren.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (10. Dezember 2010)

Ab nach Epen und zurück? Hatten wir schon lang nich mehr...


----------



## ThomasAC (10. Dezember 2010)

Gibt es eigentlich einen GPS-Track zu dieser Tour nach Epen? Ich habe hier schon öfter davon gelesen, bislang aber noch keine Zeit gehabt mitzufahren.


----------



## snoopz (11. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Ab nach Epen und zurück? Hatten wir schon lang nich mehr...



Ich war letztens erst mit dem Strahltriebwerksflugzeuglenker und slm da. Ich glaube, da warst Du noch verletzt  Aber von mir aus gern.

Wenn ich jetzt gerade aus dem Fenster schaue - hier unten ist zumindest relativ viel weggetaut, man kann also gespannt sein, wie das morgen früh aussieht.


----------



## Stratowski (11. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> mal schauen ob heute mein HT kommt ....



Was soll denn genau kommen?



TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Ab nach Epen und zurück? Hatten wir schon lang nich mehr...



Fände ich gut... Dann könnte ich auch direkt meine neue gebrauchte (knackende) Gabel an 30x30x30xcm^3 Steinbrocken testen.



snoopz schrieb:


> ... Strahltriebwerksflugzeuglenker ...



Hast ja recht, aber meist sind diese auch schnell.



snoopz schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt gerade aus dem Fenster schaue - hier unten ist zumindest relativ viel weggetaut, man kann also gespannt sein, wie das morgen früh aussieht.



Ich denke wir werden als Schlammklumpen wieder ankommen, aber das ist ja hier des öfteren so. Gut ist, dass wir im Hellen ankommen; dann reinigt man an der Tankstelle nicht versehentlich die Zapfsäulen statt dem Fahrrad.


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Dezember 2010)

es wird ein Transmission TransAM Rahmen aus Stahl (E-Modul!), der Aufbau soll dann das AMS ersetzen. Ist halt die Frage ob das hier heute noch einrrudelt (ich hoffe es mal!), ansonsten wird das AMS morgen halt nochmal bewegt.

Epen find ich auch gut


----------



## TTKreischwurst (11. Dezember 2010)

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich finde Hardtails super, aber wasn am AMS schlechter? Wobei das transAM ein echt verdammt schicker Rahmen ist...


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Dezember 2010)

Beim AMS setzt der Umwerfer beim einfedern auf der Kettenstrebe auf, warscheinlich wird der irgentwannmal abbrechen, die Brücke der Sitzstreben haut geben das Sitzrohr wo sich schon eine deutliche Katsche gebildet hat, der Hinterbau hat am ende des FW eine kleinere Übersetzung als am Anfang, darum rauscht der Dämpfer auch bei wenig SAG öfter mal voll durch, ist aber trotzdem nicht besonders Schluckfreudig. Mir hats auch schon zweimal die Gleitbuchsen und die Lager durchgerieben, das ist mir auf dauer zuviel wartungs-und kostenaufwand.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (11. Dezember 2010)

Alter, was hast Du mit dem armen Rad gemacht? Ist das nicht grad mal 2 Jahre alt? Aber so gesehen ist ein Stahl-HT in der Tat eine gute Wahl  

Hab mir anscheinend von meinen Kollegen ne ordentliche Erkältung geholt, sieht so aus, als müsste ich für morgen absagen...


----------



## Bas-t (11. Dezember 2010)

ich will die Trails wiedersehen und erleben,.....**** JAHRESZEIT!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Dezember 2010)

Du weißt ja wie ich fahre...insofern wundert mich das nicht so wirklich das der so aussieht wie er aussieht. Morgen warscheinlich der letzte Einsatz unter meinem Hintern, ich glaub das Ding ist erfreut darüber demnächst einen hoffentlich vorsichtigeren Besitzer zu bekommen, sofern sich jemand findet, denn ich werde in der beschreibung ehrlich sein...

@bast:
nächste woche dürfte alles wieder im winter-wonderland look fahrbar sein, wärste dann dabei?


----------



## Bas-t (11. Dezember 2010)

Definitiv,...aber ich werde nur Sonntag in der Lage sein...(freitag weihnachtsfeier)...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> sofern sich jemand findet, denn ich werde in der beschreibung ehrlich sein...


Ach, so wie sich das liest, kriegt man mit nem neuen Dämpfer schon recht viele der vorhandenen Probleme in den Griff, von daher...



> @bast:
> nächste woche dürfte alles wieder im winter-wonderland look fahrbar sein, wärste dann dabei?


Sobald meine Erkältung vorbei ist, wollt ich auch noch möglichst viel aachener Trails sehen, bevors im Januar in die Alpen geht


----------



## TTKreischwurst (15. Dezember 2010)

So, wieder gesund und willig. Wie siehts Morgen aus, jemand Lust?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (16. Dezember 2010)

Naja, letztes Wochenende wurde mir ja ein Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht.

Wir haben uns aber dann entschieden, den neuen Schlitten auf 'ner Liftpiste in der Eifel zu testen, nur um festzustellen, dass die Vögel da 'ne Aversion gegen alles haben, dass keine 08/15 Skier sind. Im Endeffekt haben wir kurz in Frischschnee auf 'ner geschlossenen Rodelbahn getestet.

Gab zwar die Möglichkeit bei Ferme Libert testen zu gehen, aber ich stürz mich nicht die 4X-Piste runter, bevor ich weiss, wie die Kiste rutscht. 

Leider haben wir festgestellt, dass das "Skier-Rückholsystem" vorne leicht verplant wurde.

Naja, Foto vom Schlitten im Anhang.


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Dezember 2010)

was ist denn das skier-rückhol-system?

war das alutech-snowbike nicht mit so ner geraden stange durchs tretlager statt der normalen kurbel ausgestattet?


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Dezember 2010)

das ding im skigebiet und du bist der king...

wie bremst das eigentlich?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Dezember 2010)

wenn sie dich überhaupt mitnehmen!

querstellen? so ski-mässig?


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Dezember 2010)

diese "normalen" skibikes nehmen die doch auch mit?


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (16. Dezember 2010)

meineswissens muss man da schon großes glück haben in österreich und der schweiz, in frankreich sind die da was lockerer.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (16. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> diese "normalen" skibikes nehmen die doch auch mit?


Die haben aber auch Bremsen 

Der Wald ist Hammer zugeschneit. Selbst auf ebenen Stücken war ich teilweise auf dem kleinen Kettenblatt. Supergeil.

Kommt morgen so ab 16:00 noch wer mit oder bleibts wie heute bei Petra und mir?


----------



## Tom Servo (16. Dezember 2010)

Dr_Snuggles schrieb:


> was ist denn das skier-rückhol-system


Öse vorne unten am Blech, mit 'nem Gummi (aufgeschlitzter Schlauch :V ) zum Rahmen. Hinten funktioniert es ganz gut, vorne leider nicht, da das Gummi an der Gabel und Achse entlang läuft und den Skier nicht hoch hält. Hatten wir nicht bedacht. Werd wohl 'ne Schrauböse weiter vorne im Skier reinmachen müssen.

Man will ja nicht, dass die Dinger nach vorne weg kippen, sollte man mal abheben wollen.



Jetpilot schrieb:


> wie bremst das eigentlich?


Das gekantete Blech ist 8cm breit. Im Pulverschnee, wo es bisher nur gefahren hat, wurde man relativ stark ausgebremst. Andere Methoden stehen noch der Erprobung aus. 

Mal gucken dieses WE.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

was ist denn am wochenende so drin? Also lust auf fahren hätte ich ja durchaus, aber ich bin weiß nicht ob das dann im wald immernoch so ist.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Dezember 2010)

Samstag wie Sonntag durchaus. Bei Neuschnee wirds allerdings sehr trittfrequent, da wäre tourentaugliches Material anzuraten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

ja, das hatte ich eiegntlich auc vor


----------



## Stratowski (17. Dezember 2010)

Ich wäre am We auch dabei. Bin bis jetzt auch flexibel was den Zeitraum angeht. Im Hellen wäre nicht schlecht. Wetter bzw. Boden soll auch gut bis Sonntag bleiben (also <0°).

@Strahlflugdingsbumsflugzeugführer: Und neues Bike fäddisch?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Dezember 2010)

Habe Samstag so ab 16:00 wichtige Weltrettungsgeschäfte, würde also gern früh in den Wald. Sonntag völlig egal.


----------



## slmslvn (17. Dezember 2010)

Hier geht ja doch was. Komisches Forum hatt das Abo vom Thread weg gemacht..

Bin defenitiv dabei am WE. Aber wann und was? Wetter sieht ja gut aus..


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

ja bike ist zu 90% fertig, kettenführung muss ich noch anpassen


----------



## Stratowski (17. Dezember 2010)

Wie wärs dann denn z.B. morgen früh um 10.00 Uhr am Waldschenkengedöhns. Dann brauchen wir uns auch keine Sorgen um die globale Sicherheit und Finanzmärkte zu machen.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> ja bike ist zu 90% fertig, kettenführung muss ich noch anpassen


Kewl, gibts ja morgen was zu gucken 
Zehn Uhr ist mir zwar was arg früh, aber was solls, wäre dabei


----------



## slmslvn (17. Dezember 2010)

10:00? Habt ihr kein Nachtleben? Es ist Wochenende!


----------



## Stratowski (17. Dezember 2010)

Hey, war nurn Vorschlag. Von mir aus auch später.
Nur please make it not to knapp before the Fahrt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (17. Dezember 2010)

11 Fänd ich cooler


----------



## Stratowski (17. Dezember 2010)

Also von mir aus ok.
Hoffentlich gucken die anderen hier noch rein.

Dann sach ich mal bis morgen 11.00 Uhr at the Woodschänke.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Dezember 2010)

ja, kefü ist nun auch dran


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Dezember 2010)

Check


----------



## Bas-t (18. Dezember 2010)

Hi Jungs,..ich lebe wieder,..zumindest mehr oder minder,...
hat jemand Lust morgen loszuziehen?

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (18. Dezember 2010)

joa, aber mim ht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (18. Dezember 2010)

hmm,..oke, dann kann ich ja doch heute Abend trinken^^.....


----------



## DiscopunX (21. Dezember 2010)

Moin,

unserer erster größerer Film geht in die Startlöcher. Da dort nur Fahrer aus Aachen vertreten sind, ooste ich es hier auch mal. Vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar Anhänger für die Wepisoden des Films.


----------



## slmslvn (21. Dezember 2010)

Ja sacht mir mal wieder bescheid wenn ihr das nächste mal fahrt und filmt. Dann nehm ich meine Kamera mit und dann gibts auch noch schicke Fotos zum Film. Oder ich senke einfach das fahrerische Niveau


----------



## Phileasson (21. Dezember 2010)

Klasse Vid. 
Mehr davon


----------



## Bas-t (21. Dezember 2010)

sehr sehr schönes Video,.. ein paar wirklich feine Schnitte und Details die gefallen,...
nur durch das ständige Bildwechseln und parallelbild usw wirkt es eben eher wien Intro... maybe folgt fortsetzung?

aber cool, immer weiter so!!


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Dezember 2010)

seid ihr sicher das ihr das nicht kommerziell machen wollt?


----------



## Dornfelder (21. Dezember 2010)

Mein lieber Scholli!! Hut ab


----------



## torbenrider (21. Dezember 2010)

ja jongens imma schön "anklicken": i like it baby!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTKreischwurst (22. Dezember 2010)

Ist wirklich super, auch von der Farbgebung und Schnittfolge 

Allerdings hier und da meiner Meinung nach ein kleines bisschen übers Ziel hinaus. Beim ersten gucken waren meine Augen vor lauter bewegten Bildern stellenweise überfordert. Andererseits: Motiviert zum nochmal Anschauen


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Dezember 2010)

als intro klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NatureOne (24. Dezember 2010)

Frohes fest euch allen


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

danke, auch so


----------



## Bas-t (24. Dezember 2010)

danke danke, ebenso,..

bei dem Wetter fällt morgen flach oder?hier ist einfach ZU VIEL Schnee,...oder was meint ihr?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (24. Dezember 2010)

Danke, euch auch frohes Fest 

@Basti: Im Wald liegt ein halber Meter jungfräulicher Schnee. Kannste komplett vergessen. Vielleicht ist es in ein paar Tagen was platter getrampelt.


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Dezember 2010)

jazzrtrail freischaufeln morgen? Jemand dabei? schaufeln oder besen wären schön...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (25. Dezember 2010)

Grundsätzlich gerne, aber ich hau mir gleich mit den ollen Verwandten nen Truthahn rein. Morgern schon eher


----------



## slmslvn (25. Dezember 2010)

Ich war die letzten Tage snoarboarden.. Bei meiner Mutter vor der Haustür!  Super geil.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_profilepage&v=1iXGU2ilU4Y

[ame="http://vimeo.com/18161381"]xmas ride on Vimeo[/ame]

Haha so funny..


----------



## TTKreischwurst (25. Dezember 2010)

Geile Nummer 

Nächstes Mal aber mit Helm


----------



## c_w (25. Dezember 2010)

Oder vll lieber auf nem großen Parkplatz und nicht auf der Straße ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (25. Dezember 2010)

fährt doch eh kein mensch. Bei uns ist sogar der schneepflug stecken geblieben...


----------



## Veloce (25. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> fährt doch eh kein mensch. Bei uns ist sogar der schneepflug stecken geblieben...



Hier mußten die Jungs ers ma den Stadtplan vor den Räumarbeiten studieren


----------



## NatureOne (25. Dezember 2010)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> jazzrtrail freischaufeln morgen? Jemand dabei? schaufeln oder besen wären schön...



Mit oder ohne Bike ? wenn ich überhaupt nach aachen komme wenn mir das wetter nicht ein strich durch die rechnung macht.


----------



## Jetpilot (26. Dezember 2010)

mit bike, am funkturm, eig den ganzen tag


----------



## Bas-t (26. Dezember 2010)

hats was gebracht?war der Trail fahrbar?
was steht Dienstags an?ist wer on Trail bzw hat wer bock??

Gruß Basti


----------



## TTKreischwurst (27. Dezember 2010)

Durchaus. Allerdings nach wie vor nur CC-bestückt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DiscopunX (27. Dezember 2010)

Hi Leute,

hoffe ihr hattet ein frohes Fest. Hier gehts zu unserer nächsten Wepisode aus unserem Film.


----------



## pratt (27. Dezember 2010)

Der Fahrer hat über die Feiertage sicher etwas schlechtes gegessen (Gesichtsfarbe).
Ich finde Deine Filme etwas lang. Dasselbe in einer Minute wäre Top gewesen.


----------



## Bas-t (27. Dezember 2010)

also geht nix oder wie?,..also fr mäßig,...

Gruß


----------



## TTKreischwurst (27. Dezember 2010)

Doch, aber Du müsstest dann unten auf mich warten. Runter komm ich Funkturm, Jazztrail und Co. auch. Halt nich so fix...


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2010)

funkturm ist frei, wie der jazztrail aussieht weiß ich nicht... Kommt drauf an, wie das wetter so wird, wenns regnet wirds schwierig...


----------



## TTKreischwurst (27. Dezember 2010)

Soll ja eher schneien. Is immer so ne Sache, wenns zu sehr taut, kommt man den Sulz da eh nich hoch.


----------



## Bas-t (27. Dezember 2010)

ok vorhersage sagt 0-1° und regen,..also unwarscheinlich,..manw as kotzt es mich an, da nehm ich mir ne Woche Urlaub und dann??,...echt nich normal,.. und dank dem Wetter vegetiert meine Safetyjacket noch in i-einem Lieferwagen oder so rum,.... AU HUUR!!!!es soll Frühling werden,.....


*Meckerliesenmodi: aus*


----------



## Jetpilot (27. Dezember 2010)

ich habe so den verdacht, die wettermaschine der chinesen ist defekt...

mein verspäteter wunsch an den weihnachtsmann: sommer konstante 25°c (auch nachts) bei trockenheit und wolkenlos.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (27. Dezember 2010)

Winter taugt schon. Waren ein paar echt coole Schneetouren und -Abfahrten dabei. Wetter ist halt nur jetzt gerade Müll, weils sich nicht entscheiden kann, obs tauen oder neu schneien soll. Aber unbeständigen Mist gibt es im Sommer genauso...

Wird halt stattdessen das Bike nochmal geputzt + gewachst


----------



## Bas-t (27. Dezember 2010)

TTKreischwurst schrieb:


> Winter taugt schon. Waren ein paar echt coole Schneetouren und -Abfahrten dabei. Wetter ist halt nur jetzt gerade Müll, weils sich nicht entscheiden kann, obs tauen oder neu schneien soll. Aber unbeständigen Mist gibt es im Sommer genauso...
> 
> Wird halt stattdessen das Bike nochmal geputzt + gewachst



man kann 0 Planen,..und auch wenn konstant kalt ist, dann wird man von Kniehohen Schneemassen überrascht,..weg mit dem Winter,..oder etwas weniger Schnee ein paar minusgrade und rockon,...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uerland (27. Dezember 2010)

pratt schrieb:


> Der Fahrer hat über die Feiertage sicher etwas schlechtes gegessen (Gesichtsfarbe).
> Ich finde Deine Filme etwas lang. Dasselbe in einer Minute wäre Top gewesen.



Ganz meine Meinung. Ist ja ganz nett gemacht, aber nach 2 Minuten hat's mich gelangweilt. Genau wie schon beim Intro hab ich den Rest dann nur noch "durchgeklickt".


----------



## DiscopunX (27. Dezember 2010)

uerland schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung. Ist ja ganz nett gemacht, aber nach 2 Minuten hat's mich gelangweilt. Genau wie schon beim Intro hab ich den Rest dann nur noch "durchgeklickt".


 
Das mit der Gesichtsfarbe war schon Absicht, es sollte ja nur das Blau als Farbe stehen bleiben  Aber thx fürs Feedback. Was genau langweilt euch in der Sequenz. Die Tatsache das nur ein Trail und ein Fahrer zu sehen ist? Das mit dem Intro kann ich nachvollziehen.


----------



## pratt (28. Dezember 2010)

DiscopunX schrieb:


> Das mit der Gesichtsfarbe war schon Absicht, es sollte ja nur das Blau als Farbe stehen bleiben  Aber thx fürs Feedback. Was genau langweilt euch in der Sequenz. Die Tatsache das nur ein Trail und ein Fahrer zu sehen ist? Das mit dem Intro kann ich nachvollziehen.



In der Kürze liegt die Würze!
Videos unter 2 Minuten schaue ich mir gerne an, für alles dadrüber habe ich am PC eigentlich keine Zeit und es wird dann auch zu Langweilig.


----------



## Bas-t (28. Dezember 2010)

Da beide Videos technisch super gemacht sind, seid ihr als Filmemacher dazu verpflichtet euch noch mehr Gedanken über die Story und die Schnittfolge zu machen usw,.....
Irgendwie muss mehr Spannung mehr Action usw mehr individualität in der Kameraführung,...bei nem normalen Video würden sicher weniger meckern, nur da die Quaität an sich stimmt müsst ihr bei der "Story eben auch Ansprüche erfüllen" um die Leute hier zufrieden zu stellen;-)

aber ihr macht das schon,..

Gruß


----------



## TTKreischwurst (28. Dezember 2010)

Meiner Meinung nach ist das zweite Video technisch super und auch gut gefahren. Es sind nur zu viele Zeitlupen drin. Gefühlte 2/3 des Vid's laufen mit halber Geschwindigkeit. Zwischendurch mal ein paar "schnelle" Passagen einbauen und es rockt die Hütte


----------



## Bas-t (28. Dezember 2010)

vieleicht tut man sich im Frühjahr /Sommer mal mit ner Gruppe zusammen un macht brainstorming für Ideen fürn Video,...manchmal haben die einen Leute mehr die kreativen Ideen und die anderen haben mehr das know how in der Bearbeitung,...


----------



## Gap. (28. Dezember 2010)

so ich poste dann auch mal ein video von heute


----------



## snoopz (28. Dezember 2010)

Das sieht mir streckenweise nach ziemlicher Rutscherei aus... Macht das dann überhaupt noch Spaß, oder macht man das nur, weil man's kann?


----------



## Gap. (28. Dezember 2010)

also das macht schon spaß, man muss halt steilere Trails fahren um überhaupt in dem Tiefschnee geschwindigkeit aufzubauen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (28. Dezember 2010)

wo wart ihr denn da? ich erkenn da nix von...
@snoopz: funkturm war heute frei, ging gut...


----------



## Gap. (28. Dezember 2010)

@jetpilot  schwer zu erklären, is in der nähe von der klippe/felsendrop


----------



## Bas-t (29. Dezember 2010)

die tage was los im wald?


----------



## Bas-t (1. Januar 2011)

hi,..
was steigt morgen so?hat wer Bock loszuziehen?

Jetpilot und ich waren gestern unterwegs, war saugut fahrbar, allerdigs nur der freigeschaufelte Funkturm,...
Daher entweder morgen ne Funkturm Session, oder wenn wir genügend leute finden den jazztrail freischauffeln,...

aber erstmal:

wer hat überhaupt Bock/Zeit?

Gruß


----------



## Jetpilot (1. Januar 2011)

wenn wer will wär ich für jazz freimachen. müssten wir halt nur genug schaufeln und fleißige hände bekommen. Parken in der Nähe theoretisch möglich, ich kann lotzen.


----------



## Bas-t (2. Januar 2011)

scheint als würde keiner kommen,.... dann funkturm, 12uhr waldschenke?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rollerhotte (5. Januar 2011)

Tach auch - bin wieder im LAnde...

hat denn am SamSam eine Lust, mir mal eure Schlammtracks im AC-Wald zu zeigen??

Ich MUSSSSS wieder aufs rad!


----------



## Bas-t (5. Januar 2011)

wird schwierig,..ab morgen solls wärmer werden und regnen,... dh wenn samstag nicht alles weggetaut ist, wird es warsch. unfahrbar sein,.... wenn dem anders sein sollte werde ich bestimmt nach Ac fahren,...
also müssen wir gucken;-)

Gruß


----------



## rollerhotte (5. Januar 2011)

egal was kommt, ich werde am SamSam fahren! Mein neuer Eimer braucht Kilometer 

...notfalls Trailworks im Wurmtal...


----------



## Bas-t (5. Januar 2011)

neuer Eimer?
erzähl mal;-)

hmja ne wenn ab nach Aachen


----------



## rollerhotte (5. Januar 2011)

hab günstig nen 08er Enduro SL Rahmen gekriegt mit nem schönen DHX Air Dämpfer. Ist halt etwas steifer und stabiler als der alte Enduro-Rahmen.

Guckstu http://www.stumpjumper-forum.de/smf/index.php?topic=113.msg79542#msg79542


----------



## Spinmonster (5. Januar 2011)

...günstig ist wohl gelogen, bei dem Preis!
Gangsta!
Viel Spraaas!


----------



## Jetpilot (5. Januar 2011)

Gute neuigkeiten! Es wird tauen, und zwar so richtig! Angeblich 12° am wochenende, da kann man ja bald im t-Shirt fahren. Ab nächster woche dann Plusgrade und trocken also wirds optimal nächstes und übernächstes WE.


----------



## NatureOne (5. Januar 2011)

Sersvus nachdem ich wieder gesund bin werd ich wohl freitag samstag unterwegs sein auch wenns ne schlamm schlammschlacht wird =) freitag so ab 1 uhr waldschenke und samstag hm iwann ab 11 wenn jmnd lust hat.


----------



## rollerhotte (6. Januar 2011)

Spinmonster schrieb:


> ...günstig ist wohl gelogen, bei dem Preis!
> Gangsta!
> Viel Spraaas!



 2Live is what we are! ...günstig heisst ja nicht billig!


----------



## rollerhotte (6. Januar 2011)

NatureOne schrieb:


> Sersvus nachdem ich wieder gesund bin werd ich wohl freitag samstag unterwegs sein auch wenns ne schlamm schlammschlacht wird =) freitag so ab 1 uhr waldschenke und samstag hm iwann ab 11 wenn jmnd lust hat.



SamSam 1100 würde mir sehr gut passen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## slmslvn (6. Januar 2011)

Mir och.. Nächstes WE bin schon weg.. Hoffe mal das heute oder morgen meine Knie leer gesaugt wird..


----------



## Hike (6. Januar 2011)

knie leer gesaugt?  wäääh


----------



## snoopz (6. Januar 2011)

Also heute war es nicht schön zu fahren. Vom Schnee ist nur noch Sulz übrig, das kostet unglaublich viel Kraft und man rutscht nur rum. Aber wenn es so weitertaut, sehe ich das ganz positiv fürs Wochenende.


----------



## slmslvn (6. Januar 2011)

Ja Knie leer gesaugt.. Soll ich Fotos machen?


----------



## rollerhotte (6. Januar 2011)

ja bitte - aber vom Inhalt


----------



## Bas-t (6. Januar 2011)

okaay,..morgen kommt mein Lenker und meine Jacke, wenns wetter passt und ihr was freeridemäßiges startet, bin ich mit von der Partie,...
ENDLICH WIEDER JAAAAAAZZTRAAAAAAAAAAAIL!!!!CHEAHHHH


----------



## rollerhotte (6. Januar 2011)

YEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

Supersuhl!

Ich bin SamSam am Start!


----------



## NatureOne (7. Januar 2011)

heute geht bei mir doch nicht egal dafuer Morgen 11 uhr


----------



## rollerhotte (7. Januar 2011)

Expedition in den Regenwald 

trefft ihr Euch an dem Parkplatz ein paar hundert Meter oberhalb der Waldschänke? oder gegenüber der Waldschänke? oder am Grillplatz oberhalb der Waldschänke? 
(da kann man sich super im Trockenen umziehen!)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (7. Januar 2011)

Wenn wir zu erst funkturm rocken wollen wäre die Grillhütte für die die mit dem Auto kommen am besten und für den Rest wäre es kein Umweg...aber soll es nicht trocken bleiben?
Hotte fahren wir Kolonne?

Gruß


----------



## NatureOne (7. Januar 2011)

ich Park wie immer an der Waldschenke entweder gegenueber oder daneben, weil wenn wir zum jazztrail fahren und dann nachher wieder zur grillhuette da hoch ne muss nicht sein  aber wenn da jeder parkt werd ich wohl dann da auch parken


----------



## Bas-t (7. Januar 2011)

ja ich Fähre eig auch lieber morgens zur Hütte hoch als Nachmittag fahren.....wenn man wüsste was fahrbaren ist wäre praktisch...


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Januar 2011)

so wie das aussieht ist morgen alles fahrbar


----------



## Bas-t (7. Januar 2011)

Also the same procedure like every year James!


----------



## rollerhotte (7. Januar 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Wenn wir zu erst funkturm rocken wollen wäre die Grillhütte für die die mit dem Auto kommen am besten und für den Rest wäre es kein Umweg...aber soll es nicht trocken bleiben?
> Hotte fahren wir Kolonne?
> 
> Gruß



... ja, gerne, Treffpunkt ARAL 10:30?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (7. Januar 2011)

klingt gut für nen energy-stop....hehe


----------



## slmslvn (7. Januar 2011)

Der Doc sagt morgen ist noch nichts mit fahren..  
Wie wärs mit ner Fotosession? Das Wetter ist zwar nicht der Brüller aber dann gibts halt richtig dirty Fotos! 

Gruß

PS: Fotos vom Knie gibts heute Abend!


----------



## Bas-t (7. Januar 2011)

klingt cool für zwichendurch...kannst uns ja iso besuchen kommen...fände das recht Geil!


----------



## rollerhotte (7. Januar 2011)

...  dann muss ich mich ja morgen früh noch kämmen?

@Basti: CU 10:30 

IK FREU MIR!


----------



## slmslvn (7. Januar 2011)

Wie versprochen!





Tut nicht so weh wies aussieht!


----------



## Jetpilot (7. Januar 2011)

schick das mal an die Apothekenumschau.


----------



## slmslvn (7. Januar 2011)

Morgen wann wo?


----------



## Bas-t (7. Januar 2011)

hmja wann willste denn shooten kommen?
sollen wir mal gegen 12Uhr telen oder was?


----------



## slmslvn (7. Januar 2011)

Joa klingt gut, aber hab deine nummer gar nicht


----------



## Tschak2204 (7. Januar 2011)

weiß hier zufällig einer ob Toblerone wieder befahrbar is?
hab da son gerücht gehört


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (7. Januar 2011)

nicht im forum über die toblerone sprechen


----------



## slmslvn (8. Januar 2011)

was ist morgen?


----------



## acmatze (8. Januar 2011)

sonntag


----------



## slmslvn (8. Januar 2011)

Ach ja.. Stimmt. Danke..


----------



## Bas-t (8. Januar 2011)

Wie siehts aus was geht morgen?wer will abgehen?:-D


----------



## Bas-t (8. Januar 2011)

für spontane,... morgen 11uhr waldschenke...

Gruß


----------



## rollerhotte (9. Januar 2011)

... ich würde es nicht tun - Hauptwege sind noch total vereist und die Trails sind auch nicht richtig fahrbar, viel Wasser und noch mehr Schlamm...


----------



## Bas-t (9. Januar 2011)

Miese,..ja findet sich eh keiner zum fahren,....


----------



## rollerhotte (9. Januar 2011)

ehrlich, macht keinen Sinn - man ist viel zu langsam unterwegs um vernünftig durch die Trails zu kommen - und dazwischen ist teilweise schieben angesagt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (9. Januar 2011)

hmjoah...
was seid ihr denn gestern gefahren?
überlege gleich mal zum Spot an der Line zu fahren(also bei uns hier),..bock?


----------



## rollerhotte (9. Januar 2011)

.. sind Funkturm - totao vereist
Schmuglerpfad - ging so 
Märchenwald - pitschenass gefahren
und das hat 2 Stunden gedauert...

.... du weisst doch: Sonntag ist heiliger Familientag..


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2011)

nächstes wochenende dürfte wieder viel trocken sein. zumindest hoffe ich das


----------



## slmslvn (9. Januar 2011)

Also ich bin heute ne Runde mit Tom und so gefahren und das ging gut. Bahntrail, Märchenwald (ja der war in der Tat nass und schlammig mit Mega-Pfütze am Ende) und Funkturm waren alle gut fahrbar. Auf den Hauptwegen lag auch fast kein Schnee mehr. 

Dienstag n8biken?


----------



## Jetpilot (9. Januar 2011)

gucken.


----------



## Bas-t (10. Januar 2011)

Also vorausgesetzt das Wetter  spielt mit wäre ich für die filthys!******** habe ich bock...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (10. Januar 2011)

ein tag so ein tag so. Mal gucken was der wettergott sagt.


----------



## Stratowski (13. Januar 2011)

Tach zusammen,
wie sieht es aus am Wochenende? Jemand Lust auf eine Tour z.B. nach Epen und/oder die restlichen üblichen verdächtigen? Wetter wird angeblich sonnig, so dass man höchstens vollgematscht wird.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

sonntag fahr ich zu den filthy-trails, insofern würde ich wenn dann morgen tour fahren, je nach dem wie gut es geht was länger?


----------



## Stratowski (14. Januar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> sonntag fahr ich zu den filthy-trails, insofern würde ich wenn dann morgen tour fahren, je nach dem wie gut es geht was länger?



Von mir aus gerne morgen. Auch länger fänd ich cool, weil ich in letzter Zeit zu wenig zum Biken gekommen bin.
Wetter soll wie gesagt sehr gut werden, und matschiger Boden ist ja nicht wirklich ein Hindernis, wenn man bedenkt dass wir im Schnee auch ganz passabel vorangekommen sind.

Dann stelle ich einfach mal Samstag 11.30 Waldschenkengedöhns in den Raum.


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Januar 2011)

ja, ist mir recht.


----------



## Gap. (18. Januar 2011)

ist zwar schon was länger drin, kann man sich aber trotzdem mal angucken
wenns gefällt, auf 'gefällt mir' klicken


----------



## Bas-t (26. Januar 2011)

Ja,..was geht denn am Sonntag?jemand bock?


----------



## Tom Servo (28. Januar 2011)

Gap. schrieb:


> ist zwar schon was länger drin, kann man sich aber trotzdem mal angucken
> wenns gefällt, auf 'gefällt mir' klicken


Wo is dat denn?


----------



## Gap. (28. Januar 2011)

mal wieder schwer zu erklären


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (28. Januar 2011)

ist irgendwie immer alles schwer zu erklären ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gap. (31. Januar 2011)

und hier noch ein neues video


----------



## SoundVibration (1. Februar 2011)

Gap. schrieb:


> und hier noch ein neues video



Ist das bei 1':15'' etwa ein Ameisenhaufen?


----------



## Gap. (1. Februar 2011)

Ne  ist nen kicker


----------



## tranquillity (2. Februar 2011)

Wenn´s ein Ameisenhaufen ist, dann wäre das ziemlich asozial!


----------



## Gap. (2. Februar 2011)

ein ameisenhaufen wär wesentlich weicher


----------



## slmslvn (4. Februar 2011)

Morgen EPEN?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. Februar 2011)

Wenns nicht gerade in aller Herrgottsfrühe ist...


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2011)

10:00 Waldschenke?


----------



## slmslvn (4. Februar 2011)

Kannst du lesen?  10:00 gleich FRÜH! Was spricht gegen 12:00?

Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2011)

Übertreiben wir es nicht. 11:00?


----------



## ThomasAC (4. Februar 2011)

Hallo!

Wie lange ist denn die Strecke nach Epen und zurück und welches Profil ist das. Ist das nach einer Winterpause zu schaffen oder seid ihr recht zügig unterwegs?


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2011)

Ich würde die Strecke auf ca 30km schätzen, je nach anfahrt halt länger. Vom Anforderungsprofil eher All mountain, wir lassen es eher gemütlich angehen.


----------



## slmslvn (4. Februar 2011)

Sollte zu schaffen sein. Es sind immer recht kleine Anstiege, aber viele hinter einander. Ist aber ne schöne Tour und auch nach Winterpause zu schaffen.. Rasen tun wir sowieso nicht. Und zur Not warten wir halt.. 

Gruß


----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. Februar 2011)

Wie isn der Wald im Moment so? Schlammschlacht oder alles hartgefroren?


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Februar 2011)

schlamm, eindeutig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (4. Februar 2011)

Örks. Na gut, dann olle Klamotten


----------



## ThomasAC (5. Februar 2011)

Moin! Ich bin nicht dabei da ich dazu eingeteilt wurde bei einem Umzug Möbel aufzubauen. Habe aber den Thread abonniert und hoffe auf das nächste Mal.
Guten Rutsch, Kette rechts.


----------



## DerMolch (5. Februar 2011)

Wer ist denn noch morgen auf den Filthy Trails? 
Werde morgen mal mein neues TuesDH mehr oder weniger artgerecht bewegen.


----------



## slmslvn (8. Februar 2011)

Wer kommt heute Abend mit?


----------



## Jetpilot (8. Februar 2011)

war gerade schon. Morgen will ich wieder so gegen 15:00 1,5 h bis 2h fahren, wetter ist einfach zu geil


----------



## slmslvn (8. Februar 2011)

sagte der Student.. :/


----------



## schnibbinho (8. Februar 2011)

Nabend Bikergemeinde!

Ich war heute morgen ein wenig biken. Wie es der Zufall so will war ich auch auf dem Bahntrail unterwegs.

Da ich nur ein Hardtail habe, kann ich den nicht so flüssig fahren wie manch andere hier , weswegen ich ein bis zwei mal anhalten musste. 

Naja, jetzt zum eigentlichen Thema.

Vermisst vielleicht einer von euch seit kurzem eine Brille? Hab auf dem besagten Trail eine Bikerbrille gefunden.

Marke,Modell und Farbe möchte ich jetzt nicht preisgeben. Wenn sich einer angesprochen fühlt, kann er mir bestimmt sagen was es für ne Marke ist.

Gruß schnibbinho


----------



## atha58 (8. Februar 2011)

ich hab heute nachmittag handschuhe am bahntrail gefunden
wer welche vermisst soll sich bei mir melden


----------



## basmati (8. Februar 2011)

Mal was zur unterhaltung:


vieles aus der Aachener Umgebung!
gruß Mario


----------



## Bas-t (9. Februar 2011)

wie lange habe ich kein skatevideo mehr gesehen?
geil,....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Februar 2011)

schnibbinho schrieb:


> Nabend Bikergemeinde!
> 
> Ich war heute morgen ein wenig biken. Wie es der Zufall so will war ich auch auf dem Bahntrail unterwegs.
> 
> ...



Ich habe eine verloren!
Ich schreib dir ne PM mit Model und Farbe uns so !


----------



## slmslvn (10. Februar 2011)

wir haben gestern leider noch ganz andere Sachen aufm Bahntrail gefunden.. Scheiss Förster!


----------



## pratt (11. Februar 2011)

Was liegt den da noch alles rum? Reifen, Hüte, Kabelbinder?


----------



## TomatoAc (11. Februar 2011)

Wenns er Förster sagt wohl eher Äste.


----------



## slmslvn (11. Februar 2011)

Siehe Toblerone Thread. Entlang des oberen Teil des Trails vorm Pulsschlagdrop/steilhang wurden gezielt Bäume und Äste gefällt/abgesägt und exakt über den Trail gelegt.. nach der ersten Schiebepassage auch, allerdings war das schon länger..


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Februar 2011)

ich glaube, der bahntrail auf belgischer seite ist jetzt endgültig dicht und wird bestimmt auch öfter überwacht. Scheint ja jetzt ne größere Kampagne zu sein.


----------



## DerMolch (11. Februar 2011)

Lasst uns nach eupen auf den dorfplatz setzen, bier trinken, kiffen und pöbeln. Scheint gesellschaftlich mehr toleriert als im wald fahrrad zu fahren.

Langsam glaube ich echt die spinnen?!? Da beschäftigen sich förster damit, wie sie am besten bäume so fällen das dort die 10-30 biker pro tag nicht mehr durchkommen...


----------



## c_w (11. Februar 2011)

Hey, hier irgendwie wild irgendwen zu beschuldigen hilft auch nicht, oder? Hat ja schliesslich niemand ein paar Foerster mit grossen "scheiss MTB" Transparenten gesehen, die da Baeume gefaellt haben.
Natuerlich liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass die belg. Foerster da beteiligt waren, aber was genau dahinter steckt weiss keiner. Vielleicht hat ja auch die Gemeinde Gemmenich beschlossen, gg. die Mopedfahrer die in Belgien schonmal durch Wald duesen vorzugehen oder so, und wir sind einfach die leidtragenden.

Hilft uns natuerlich aber auch nicht weiter ;-)


----------



## DerMolch (11. Februar 2011)

*g* Liegt natürlich sehr nahe, das hat sicher nichts damit zu tun das Aktionen gegen (Mountain)Biker in den Medien angekündigt wurden. Lasst uns jetzt wieder zerfleischen, hab ich gerade so richtig die Laune zu ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DerMolch (11. Februar 2011)

Solang wir uns selbst nicht einig sind wird sich nichts ändern. Ich denke das es an der Zeit ist mal ein Gespräch mit entsprechenden Stellen zu führen. Das ganze geht soweit (Bäume werden auf den Weg gelegt - Biker bauen Sprünge draus - noch mehr Bäume werden in den Weg gelegt) bis es irgendwann eskaliert. Irgendwann gehts schief und dann hängt mal ein Draht über den Trail gespannt oder jemand wird bei enzsprechender Begegnung handgreiflich.


----------



## slmslvn (11. Februar 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Hey, hier irgendwie wild irgendwen zu beschuldigen hilft auch nicht, oder? Hat ja schliesslich niemand ein paar Foerster mit grossen "scheiss MTB" Transparenten gesehen, die da Baeume gefaellt haben.
> Natuerlich liegt die Vermutung nahe, dass die belg. Foerster da beteiligt waren, aber was genau dahinter steckt weiss keiner. Vielleicht hat ja auch die Gemeinde Gemmenich beschlossen, gg. die Mopedfahrer die in Belgien schonmal durch Wald duesen vorzugehen oder so, und wir sind einfach die leidtragenden.
> 
> Hilft uns natuerlich aber auch nicht weiter ;-)



Im Prinzip hast du ja recht, aber n wirkliches Hindernis stellt das für ne richtige Enduro nicht da.. Also wenn man einigermassen fahren kann.. Aber tut nix zur Sache.. War ein bischen voreilig von mir "Sch*** Förster"  zu schreiben.


----------



## Bas-t (11. Februar 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Solang wir uns selbst nicht einig sind wird sich nichts ändern. Ich denke das es an der Zeit ist mal ein Gespräch mit entsprechenden Stellen zu führen. Das ganze geht soweit (Bäume werden auf den Weg gelegt - Biker bauen Sprünge draus - noch mehr Bäume werden in den Weg gelegt) bis es irgendwann eskaliert. Irgendwann gehts schief und dann hängt mal ein Draht über den Trail gespannt oder jemand wird bei enzsprechender Begegnung handgreiflich.




thumb up!!!!!


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Februar 2011)

mal was anderes: moggen und übermoggen jemand underweggs?


----------



## Tom Servo (11. Februar 2011)

Hübsch. Kann ich demnächst nach meiner Winterpause komplett von vorne anfangen, weil nix mehr an Trails da ist, oder wie? Die sind ja überall aktiv, selbst bei uns vor der Haustür..


----------



## Jetpilot (11. Februar 2011)

so sieht das aus. Jazztrail geht noch, Toblerone geht noch, Funktum/TV Turm geht noch, Die ganzen zubringer gehen auch noch (PArallelstrecke zur bahnlinie etz.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (12. Februar 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> mal was anderes: moggen und übermoggen jemand underweggs?



Immer gern.


----------



## Majestic1987 (14. Februar 2011)

Toshi181 schrieb:


> Solang wir uns selbst nicht einig sind wird sich nichts ändern. Ich denke das es an der Zeit ist mal ein Gespräch mit entsprechenden Stellen zu führen. Das ganze geht soweit (Bäume werden auf den Weg gelegt - Biker bauen Sprünge draus - noch mehr Bäume werden in den Weg gelegt) bis es irgendwann eskaliert. Irgendwann gehts schief und dann hängt mal ein Draht über den Trail gespannt oder jemand wird bei enzsprechender Begegnung handgreiflich.



DAS habe ich schonmal versucht, und an entsprechende Stellen eine wirklich höfliche und sachliche Mail bezüglich der Möglichkeiten einer Legalisierung von Trails (Oh man, das klingt, als wären wir Verbrecher) geschrieben.

Die Konsequenz dessen war eine Mail, deren Kanon war, dass ein solches Vorhaben aus versicherungstechnischen, personaltechnischen und sonstigen Gründen nicht realisierbar sei und das ohnehin Radfahrer durch ihr Hobby mittels Bodenerosion und Lärm und so weiter die Flora und Faune in untolerierbarer Art und Weise schädigen.

Anders gesagt: Böse Biker machen alles kaputt. Reiter natürlich nicht (seltsam, Reiter bezahlen ja Gebühren....man kann sich also von Sünden freikaufen).

Ich denke, was wirklich hilft ist, NICHT die Spirale höher zu treiben. Nicht mehr wildeste Konstruktionen zu bauen und sich unbeliebt zu machen.

Die Toblerone ist ja mehr oder minder toleriert, der Jazztrail auch und Funkturm ist auch nie zerstört worden, soweit ich informiert bin. Dass öfter Äste rumliegen, würde ich nicht der Forstbehörde zuschreiben wollen, sondern eher den Fußgängern im Wald. Einige davon sind "pissed" weil wir auf ihren Wanderwegen rumdüsen und sie erschrecken und wissen sich nicht anders zur Wehr zu setzen. Wie der böse Nachbar, der die Katze vergiftet, weil er des Redens unfähig ist.

Es regen sich große Zweifel in mir, dass ein Forstbeamter ernsthaft in Kauf nimmt, dass sich jemand schwer verletzt, nur weil er Biker vom biken abhalten will. Ich glaube, dass deutsche Gerichte bei grob fahrlässiger Körperverletzung sehr hellhörig werden. Das will kein Forstamt.

Ich habe mal ein interessantes Gespräch mit einer Frau geführt, die mit Ihrem Hund spazieren war und mich zuerst für einen Raudi hielt. Die mir unterstellte, wir Biker wären ja alle rücksichtslos und würden ja auch die Rehe verscheuchen und den Wald verschmutzen. Ich habe ihr dann dargelegt, dass es leider immer wieder Deppen gibt, die Ihren Müll liegen lassen, die beim Vorbeifahren an Fußgängern nicht auf sich aufmerksam machen und das Tempo drosseln und sich anderweitig inkorrekt verhalten. Dass eben jene PAAR Deppen, genau wie die PAAR Deppen die Äste hinter Kurven auf den Weg legen, eine ganze Gruppe von Menschen ins falsche Licht rücken.

Ich denke hier gibt es von allen Seiten große Vorurteile. Diesen sollte man durch ordentliches Verhalten entgegenwirken und ein gutes Miteinander aller Waldbesucher anstreben. Dann erledigen sich weitere Probleme von selber.

Wir haben leider keinen Bikepark im Aachener Wald und werden den auch nicht kriegen. Wenn jemand krassere Strecken fahren will, ist Winterberg nicht soo weit weg und auch andere Parks existieren.

Es ist sinnig, die Trails in Aachen zu pflegen und in Stand zu halten, wir sollten aber eben nicht, schon garnicht im Blickfeld der Wege, einen Bikepark daraus machen, und damit unserem "Stand" zu noch größeren Reibungspunkten mit den Behören, den Fußgängern, den Joggern usw. verhelfen.

Ich jedenfalls möchte weiterhin die schönen Strecken in AC befahren können. Und wenn da eben keine 5m-Doubles sind, auch gut, für die fahr ich dann wo anders hin. Aber fahren können möchte ich auch "zuhause".


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

warum gibt es eigentlich keinen richtigen Radsportverein in Aachen? Es gibt so unglaublich viele Biker hier, ich vermute fast schon soviele wie reiter. Wenn das keinen Druck ausüben würde weiß ich auch nicht...


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (14. Februar 2011)

esg-radsport eschweiler ^^


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

haben die ne Downhill-abteilung? Nein? Dachte ich mir schon...


----------



## c_w (14. Februar 2011)

Gründ halt nen Verein, wenn du vertreten werden willst. Hinstellen und fragen "warum machts kein anderer, warum hat's noch kein anderer gemacht" ist ein bisserl einfach ^^


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (14. Februar 2011)

doch die haben ne dh abteilung ... immer die vorwürfe  ....sonst hätte ich es ja nicht gesagt...


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

haben sie? na dann...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

wenn sich jetzt alle freerider und dh´ler dort anmelden hat man doch ne schöne basis um zur not ne eigene dh fraktion auf zu machen.
und über 20 neue mitglieder freut sich der verein bestimmt 

also aufruf zum kollektiven beitreten  (als denkanstoß)


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

ne idee wäre das...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (14. Februar 2011)

ja ! =) ich bin schon dort


----------



## DerMolch (14. Februar 2011)

Ich habe am Sonntag aufgeschnappt das die Jungs die letztes Jahr den Spielplatz unterhalb der Toblerone gebaut haben, dieses Jahr dort wieder zimmern wollen!!
Ein wenig kommt in mir die Vermutung auf das die Toblerone unter anderem wegen dieser wilden Bauwut (gut, wir sind alle dort gern gefahren.....) blockiert wurde!
Sollte dem so sein das dort unten wieder gebaut wird, so hoffe ich das jeder den Jungs dort nahelegt dies nicht zu tun.
Ich habe persönlich auch kein Problem damit die Trails selbst wieder abzureißen....!


----------



## Wobbi (14. Februar 2011)

eschweiler hat ne downhillabteilung? bin überrascht!


----------



## Jetpilot (14. Februar 2011)

ich auch um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## NoBeerForFear (14. Februar 2011)

und wenn sies nicht haben bekommen sie eine von uns aufgedrück (falls der beitritts flashmob  zu stande kommt  )


----------



## slmslvn (15. Februar 2011)

Nur das Eschweiler nicht Aachen ist und es hier um den AACHENER Wald geht. Weiss nicht ob n Eschweiler-Verein ne richtige Lobby im Bezug aufn Aachner-Wald hat. Die Gelder des Vereins bleiben in Eschweiler und Aachen hat da nix von. Klar freut sich der Verein, aber mehr wird auch nicht passieren..


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. Februar 2011)

dann gründen wir eben den "toblerone freunde aachen" verein oder so einen schmu.


----------



## MindPatterns (15. Februar 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> dann gründen wir eben den "toblerone freunde aachen" verein oder so einen schmu.



Hier findet sich ein Leitfaden. http://www.akademie.de/fuehrung-org...ipps/recht/e-v-leitfaden-verein-gruenden.html Auf den zweiten Blick finde ich die Idee garnicht mal so doof. Ich denke, einem e.V. mit entsprechender Öffentlichkeitsarbeit schenkt man mehr Beachtung als einer einzelnen Person.


----------



## Majestic1987 (16. Februar 2011)

Ich finde die Idee gut. 
Wer würde sich bereit erklären, bei einer Vereinsgründung mit zu machen? 7 müssen wir sein.

Ich wäre dabei.

Übrigens wäre ich für einen e.V, allein aus Gründen der Seriosität.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (16. Februar 2011)

sry ... ich bin leider schon an eschweiler vergeben ;-) aber evtl nächste saison ...


----------



## Bas-t (16. Februar 2011)

find das ganze auch ne coole Idee,....
generell wären meetings ab und zu ausserhalb es waldes ganz cool um alles n bissl mehr zusammen zuschweissen,...


----------



## NoBeerForFear (16. Februar 2011)

ich bin dabei!


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Februar 2011)

ich auch


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Da sind wir ja schonmal 4 xD

Wenn sich noch 3 finden würde ich sagen, wir verabreden uns mal irgendwo in AC zu nem Treffen, wo wir alles weitere dann besprechen können. Satzung, etc.

Vielleicht wird ja was daraus? Wäre wirklich ne feine Sache...also bisher wären's dann

Meine Wenigkeit
Bas-T
NoBeerForFear
Dr_Snuggles

Wie schauts bei dir aus, MindPatterns?


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2011)

ich vielleicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

Wie vieleicht?
Jet ist dabei!!


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Nice one.

Fehlen noch maximal 2 Leute. xD Aber mehr sind natürlich immer gern gesehn ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2011)

ich meine nur das wir nichts überstürzen sollten. Man muss bedenken, dass sobald man nen Verein gründet, auch wieder angriffsfläche bietet. Die idee ist gut aber man sollte sich bedenkzeit nehmen finde ich.


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Inwiefern bietet man Angriffsfläche? Fakt ist, dass ein Verein eine rechtliche Person ist, so er denn eingetragen ist. Das bietet, natürlich neben einigen Nachteilen, primär Vorteile. Und wenn sich jemand dazu entschließen sollte, dann einen Streit, wenngleich sich mir die Frage stellt, worüber, vom Zaun zu brechen, ist man doch in einer recht guten Ausgangslage.

Es geht uns ja vorrangig auch um eine Organisation und ein gewisses geschlossenes Auftreten nach außen.

Deswegen schlage ich ja auch ein Treffen vor, sobald sich erstmal genügend Leute gefunden haben. Dort könnte man dann über das Für und Wieder diskutieren und ggf. schon einmal Entscheidungen treffen.

Klar rennen wir nicht sofort zum Amtsgericht und leiten alles in die Wege. Aber dich denke, bevor man hier wieder auf einem schwammigen Boden mit 200 Leuten über alles diskutiert, ist es sinnvoller, sich mit jenen an einen Tisch zu setzen, die prinzipiell eine solche Vereinsbasierte Organisation sinnvoll finden, und dort einmal darüber redet.

Deswegen mein Aufruf an alle, die das begrüßen und die prinzipiell bereit wären, sich einem Verein anzuschließen bzw. bei der Gründung dabei zu sein.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. Februar 2011)

das klingt vernünftig. Man könnte sich mal in eines der grilläuschen im Wald setzen. Da gibt es tische und bänke und zur zeit grillt eh kein mensch.


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Man könnte sich auch in der Stadt treffen....irgendwie in ner Bar oder sowas. Da isses nich ganz so kalt wenn man nur rumsitzt.


----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

Ich würde ein lokal irgendwo bevorzugen da man da unabhängig vom Wetter ist und da ist es warm...;-)
Ich finde allein ein Gespräch ausserhalb des trails wäre schon ein Schritt in die richtige Richtung.
Und wenn es nur um absprachen von trailpflege geht....wäre alles besser als jetzt


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Ich schlage einfach mal, der guten Planbarkeit halber, die nächste Woche vor. Würde vielleicht sagen am Mittwoch Abend gegen 20 Uhr?

Ich könnte einen Tisch im Pontgarten reservieren, da ist es meist nicht ganz so laut und man kann auch halbwegs brauchbar was futtern ;-)

Wären alle bisher genannten damit einverstanden? Ansonsten natürlich gerne Gegenvorschläge.


----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

Bin dabei, bringe evt noch nen engagierten Kollegen mit.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (17. Februar 2011)

Komm mir das vielleicht auch mal angucken.

Anderes Thema: Am Wochenende Tour nach Epen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

Neben...Sonntag Fr....


----------



## Dr_Snuggles (17. Februar 2011)

geht klar bei mir.


----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

cool!Treffpunkt waldschenke?uhrzeit checken wir noch ok?


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Neben...Sonntag Fr....



Das musst du jetzt etwas präzisieren ;-)


----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

Ja Sonntag ne freeride-downhill Session...heisst:toblerone,funkturm...wie auch immer.
Runter:ballern
Hoch:schieben....
Präzise genug?


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Muha xD

Also ich fahr Sonntag nach Malmedy...mal schaun wie das da so is....Würde mich freuen, wenn noch wer mitkommt ;-)


----------



## Bas-t (17. Februar 2011)

Ansich gerne...
Bin aber mit nem Kollegen in Aachen verabredet...
Haben eh nur  für ein bike platz on Auto...
Maybe  nächste Woche...


----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Apropos Bike und Auto, hat jemand Erfahrung bezüglich des Thule OutRide-Dachträgers? Gerade in Verbindung mit nem Downhiller mit 2,5er Reifen und 20mm Steckachse? Weil irgendwie ist "Bike demontieren und in den Corsa packen" total dämlich auf Dauer...


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (17. Februar 2011)

heckträger ... das beste was du machen kannst ... dachträger sind schei*e! heckträger gibts mit und auch ohne anhängerkuplung;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Majestic1987 (17. Februar 2011)

Hast du da ne anhängerkupplungsfreie Empfehlung?


----------



## Norco-Amin2711 (17. Februar 2011)

Thule Clip on High Fahrradträger 9105  ;-) den hat en kumpel von mir und der ist ziemlich zufrieden ... hält auhc ziemlich gut


----------



## Veloce (17. Februar 2011)

Majestic1987 schrieb:


> Nice one.
> 
> Fehlen noch maximal 2 Leute. xD Aber mehr sind natürlich immer gern gesehn ;-)



Ich würde mich auch beteiligen  nur nicht im Vorstand . 
Mittwochs fahre  ich  allerdings beim Brand Riders Night Ride mit. 
So ist Mo, Do oder Fr fürs Treffen  mir lieber .


----------



## Take-Off (18. Februar 2011)

ich kann auch nur den heckträger von thule empfehlen.
Hat mich im sommer über 3.000 km begleitet und eigentlich keine probleme
wir hatten zudem auch 2 dicke downhiller drauf...
gruß Bernd


----------



## Que.Xx (19. Februar 2011)

Den Eingang vom Bahntrail hat heute der Förster von seinem Hochsitz aus im Auge behalten ...


----------



## Jetpilot (19. Februar 2011)

den belgischen bahntrail?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Que.Xx (19. Februar 2011)

ja der nach moresent chapelle runter geht.


----------



## Hill-Climber (19. Februar 2011)

Take-Off schrieb:


> ich kann auch nur den heckträger von thule empfehlen.
> Hat mich im sommer über 3.000 km begleitet und eigentlich keine probleme
> wir hatten zudem auch 2 dicke downhiller drauf...
> gruß Bernd



Echt, der ist aber doch nur für 30kg oder?


----------



## Bas-t (20. Februar 2011)

und heute nun jemand fr mäßig unterwegs?


----------



## Take-Off (20. Februar 2011)

@ hill-climber
Für wieviel der ausgelegt ist weiß ich nicht, nur das er 2 downhiller ausgehalten hat. Und das auch bei 11 Stunden Autofahrt.
Also ich kanns empfehlen


----------



## TTKreischwurst (1. März 2011)

Heute Abend wer unterwegs? Wollte ne Runde drehen...


----------



## c_w (5. März 2011)

Auf dem Bahntrail wurden, nachdem er wieder frei war, am Ende des oberen Teils wieder ne Menge Nadelbäume gefällt. Direkt bevor man auf die erste Lichtung kommt. Wir haben notdürftig aufgeräumt, wenn man sich rechts hält kann man's fahren.


----------



## Fraser83 (6. März 2011)

Danke für die Info!


----------



## c_w (12. März 2011)

c_w schrieb:


> Auf dem Bahntrail wurden, nachdem er wieder frei war, am Ende des oberen Teils wieder ne Menge Nadelbäume gefällt. Direkt bevor man auf die erste Lichtung kommt. Wir haben notdürftig aufgeräumt, wenn man sich rechts hält kann man's fahren.



Tjoa, ist alles wieder zu. Die haben sich alle Mühe gegeben, alles auf den Trail zu schmeissen. War auch nicht eben mal freizuräumen... :-/


----------



## Tom Servo (14. März 2011)

K.a., fahr die letzte Zeit nicht zu oft, aber wenn ich (üblicherweise tagsüber) unterwegs bin, dann seh ich die Förster *immer* irgendwo mit deren Autos auf den Wegen rumkreisen. Mittlerweile hab ich schon kein Bock mehr im belgischen Wald zu fahren, aus Furcht vor 'ner Begegnung. Jetzt letzten Freitag war deren Taxi auch wieder am roten Kreuz geparkt (die Kreuzung bei Moresnet, wo's zum Bahntrail geht).


----------



## Tom Servo (17. März 2011)

Noch wat neues. Laut 'nem Arbeitskollegen, der da oben Nähe Dreiländereck wohnt, hat der verantwortliche Förster dank vermehrt cross- und quad-fahrender Privatpersonen entsprechend selbst mit 'ner Cross-Maschine nachgerüstet.

Von daher besteht die Möglichkeit, das die Vögel etwas agiler sein könnten, bei einer (geplanten) Begegnung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (17. März 2011)

Die spatzen pfeifen vom dach : harte Zeiten im anmarsch.


----------



## Jetpilot (17. März 2011)

Muss man hinnehmen oder besser fahren können als der förster. Auf letzteres würde ich nicht vertrauen daher bleibt eigentlich nur das vermeiden, leider.


----------



## pratt (18. März 2011)

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Förster mit Motocross Maschinen Jagt auf Mountainbiker machen!


----------



## c_w (18. März 2011)

pratt schrieb:


> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass Förster mit Motocross Maschinen Jagt auf Mountainbiker machen!



Koordinierte Kommandoaktionen mit mehreren Einsatzgruppen am oberen und unteren Ende des Bahntrails konnte man sich vor ein paar Jahren auch nicht vorstellen ^^ ;-)


----------



## Jetpilot (18. März 2011)

Solange das Motorcrosserproblem besteht wäre es klug den Trail zumindest am Wochenende einfach zu meiden. Ansonsten scheint das ganze ja immer absurdere Formen anzunehmen, die gründe dahinter (immerhin scheint dadurch ja eine ganze menge Geld verbraten zu werden) und der angestrebte Nutzen sind mir höchst schleierhaft...


----------



## uerland (18. März 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Solange das Motorcrosserproblem besteht wäre es klug den Trail zumindest am Wochenende einfach zu meiden.


 Sprach der Student !? 

Allerdings scheint mir die Wahrscheinlichkeit die Förster am Wochenende zu treffen noch am geringsten zu sein.


----------



## TTKreischwurst (18. März 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> die gründe dahinter (immerhin scheint dadurch ja eine ganze menge Geld verbraten zu werden) und der angestrebte Nutzen sind mir höchst schleierhaft...



Belgien ist seit nunmehr 321 Tagen ohne Regierung. Klar, dass da die Staatsbediensteten irgendwann durchdrehen 

Beschränkt sich die förstersche Wut denn auf den Bahntrail, oder muss man jetzt das GPS auspacken, um ja keinen Schritt jenseits der Grenze zu geraten?


----------



## Havi (18. März 2011)

Es ist unglaublich, dass die Leute echt so bescheuert sind und mit dem Mopped durch den Wald hacken. 
Oh mann, ich sehe unsere Felle davonschwimmen :-(


----------



## Bas-t (18. März 2011)

Man man man,.....als ob!
Mit ner enduro hinter quats herknallen weil sie dem wald schaden, ist ungefähr so Damlich wie in nen haufen Zivilisten zuballern um einen Mörder zu killen....
Einfach ma ruhig tun und gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (18. März 2011)

Tach an alle Dachsspalter,
wie angedroht wollte ich am Wochenende eine (kleinere) Dachsgedächtnistour machen. Vielleicht Epen und zurück? (da darf man wenigsten fahren)
Gutes Wetter gibt's angeblich morgen nachmittag. Also sach isch mal *Samstag 13.30* am Waldschenkengedöhns?
Grüße


----------



## Jetpilot (18. März 2011)

dabei


----------



## Jetpilot (18. März 2011)

Bas-t schrieb:


> Man man man,.....als ob!
> Mit ner enduro hinter quats herknallen weil sie dem wald schaden, ist ungefähr so Damlich wie in nen haufen Zivilisten zuballern um einen Mörder zu killen....
> Einfach ma ruhig tun und gut...


 genau das verstehe ich auch nicht, aber anscheinend haben es die Zuständigen nicht so mit der Logik...


----------



## Stratowski (18. März 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> dabei



Okidoki,
werde morgen da sein.


----------



## Tom Servo (19. März 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> genau das verstehe ich auch nicht, aber anscheinend haben es die Zuständigen nicht so mit der Logik...


Wenn ein paar Vögel mit Quads oder Crosskarren ohne Nummernschild durch den Wald brettern, wie willste die dann sonst dran kriegen? Zu Fuss bestimmt nicht, und deren grüne Schuhkiste passt nicht über die kleinen Wege (zum blockieren oder wat).


----------



## Stratowski (19. März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Mittlere Planänderung:
Da sich bisher nur ein Mitfahrer gemeldet hat und absagen musste, haben wir die Tour auf morgen verlegt. Wetter für morgen wurde auch auf "schön" korrigiert.
Also schlage ich mal gleiche Uhrzeit und Treffpunkt für Sonntag vor.
Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TTKreischwurst (19. März 2011)

dabei


----------



## Stratowski (20. März 2011)

Okidoki,
werde dann heute (wirklich) da sein. Hoffe es hat keiner gestern gewartet. Wetter ist ja jetzt schon traumhaft.
bis später


----------



## Stinky15 (23. März 2011)

Also der Trail ist keine 10 Minuten von mir entfernt. Selbst wenn man da fahren will gehtz nit alles Platt gemacht aber sowas von Platt das nix mehr hilft.
In Moresnet und Kelmis ist das echt so eine Sachen mit Biken man sollte es möglichst vermeiden. Aber in Gemmenich und Sippenaeken, sowie Eupen ist es eigentlich kein Problem.


----------



## DerMolch (24. März 2011)

Welcher Trail? *g*


----------



## Jetpilot (24. März 2011)

eisenbahntrail wenn ich das richtig herauslese?


----------



## Que.Xx (24. März 2011)

ist schmuggler gleich Bahntrail? Also der, der runter nach moresnet chapelle geht?


----------



## TTKreischwurst (24. März 2011)

In diesem Fall ja. Gibt noch nen anderen Trail in Aachen, der oft Bahntrail genannt wird, geht hier aber um den belgischen.


----------



## Stinky15 (24. März 2011)

Falsch ist einen bis zwei Kilometer entfernt vom Eisenbahntrail entfernt und macht richtig Laune weil man das ma mit voll speed nehmen kann und es echt flow hat.


----------



## bobcat (13. April 2011)

Sonntag 17.4.2011

11°° ab Waldschenke ca. 60km

Trails, Waldwege, Feldwege und so wenig Asphalt wie möglich.

Von Wald zu Wald:

Aachener Wald-Bois de Beusdal-Veursbos-Broekbos-Groote Bos-Kruisbosch-Elzetterbosch-Vijlenerbosch-Aachener Wald

Tempo so, dass jeder mitkommt. Ein paar Höhenmeter werden es aber schon 

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Wheeler9990 (14. April 2011)

Hallo Thomas,

schade, würde gerne noch mal mit dir fahren, aber wir starten ne Stunde früher.

Wenn du das nächste Mal fährst poste bitte wieder, dann bin ich dabei.

Gruß, Mirco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bobcat (14. April 2011)

Hi Mirco,

ja, wird mal wieder Zeit, dass wir eine Runde zusammen fahren...

Wird schon werden diesen Sommer 


Grüße

Thomas


----------



## DerInge (14. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe endlich mein Radl nach Aachen geholt, würde gerne endlich wieder MTB fahren, nachdem ich dieses Jahr leider noch nicht dazu gekommen bin. Kann mir jemand sagen, wo man ein paar schöne Runden durch den Wald fahren kann? 
Oder würde mich gar jemand mitnehmen, der morgen zufällig auch ne Ausfahrt macht?

MfG

Inge


----------



## Jetpilot (15. April 2011)

Kurzfristig für alle die lust haben: 17:30 Waldschenke, trails abklappern


----------



## NoBeerForFear (15. April 2011)

Ich bin gleich nochmal an der tobi und el dorado


----------



## tommyOO (16. April 2011)

wo ist eigentlich der Jazztrail? Ist der in der Nähe von der Toblerone?


----------



## florian_ac (16. April 2011)

tommyOO schrieb:


> wo ist eigentlich der Jazztrail? Ist der in der Nähe von der Toblerone?


 
Ja die Einstiege sind so ca. 5 Minuten voneinander entfernt. Aber ich glaub ne genaue Wegbeschreibung wäre hier nicht so gern gesehen.


----------



## c_w (16. April 2011)

Ach, früher hat man den Einstieg schonmal fast übersehen, aber mittlerweile ist der so ausgefahren und kaputtgebremst...


----------



## Jetpilot (16. April 2011)

dann brems da halt nicht. 
zur zeit echt traumhaft schön im wald


----------



## c_w (23. April 2011)

Ich dachte nicht, dass ich das mal sagen würde, aber...: Den meisten Trails im Wald würde ein bisschen Feuchtigkeit echt mal gut tun ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tom Servo (24. April 2011)

Bloss nicht, dann werden die Wurzeln noch mehr ausgespült.


----------



## Stratowski (29. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,
hat jemand Lust heute so ab 16:30 (falls es nicht noch anfangen sollte zu regnen) ne Runde zu fahren?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (29. April 2011)

ich bin morgen mittag/nachmittag unterwegs


----------



## TomatoAc (29. April 2011)

Ich wollte ab 18 Uhr ne runde drehen


----------



## Stratowski (29. April 2011)

Mh, 18:00 ist mir bisl zu spät. Morgen kann ich leider gar nicht.


----------



## tommyOO (29. April 2011)

Tach zusammen,
bin Sonntag auch nochmal mit nem Kollegen an der Tobi anzutreffen.Mal sehen wie der Zustand der Strecke ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Igetyou (4. Mai 2011)

Hallo Aachener. Bin am Wochenende zu Besuch in Aachen. Da am Wochenende geiles Wetter werden soll, würde ich gerne ne Tour drehen. Toblerone, Schmugglerweg sowie Jazztrail sind mir bekannt und bin ich schon zwei mal gefahren.
Jedoch finde ich die Trails nicht mehr alle, da ich ausversehen das GPS-File gelöscht habe.
Evtl. hat jemand Lust mich am Sa. oder So. mitzunehmen.Fahre immer Touren um die 30km. Gemütlich bergauf und zügig bergrunter. (Enduro)

Würde mich freuen wenn sich wer meldet. Stehe unter Bikeentzug, da schon 2,5 Woche zwegen Umzug nicht mehr aufm Bock gesessen.

Greetz
Igetyou


----------



## slmslvn (6. Mai 2011)

Wollte Samstag ne Runde drehen. Weiss aber noch nicht genau wann.. Denke irgendwann zwischen 12 und 20 Uhr  kann aber gerne hier was posten, oder schick mir mal deine Handynr per PM


----------



## maik_87 (9. Mai 2011)

hey hey..., also nun bin ich endgültig nach aachen gezogen... und suche jetzt paar leute die mit mir ne runde fahren würden.... damit ich die gegend hier mal besser kennen lerne... ;-)


----------



## c_w (9. Mai 2011)

Dein Rad ist zu leicht ;-)


----------



## Souljahs (9. Mai 2011)

hallo zusammen! ich würd mich gern anschließen, kenne aber selbst keine guten strecken, also wärs gut jmd zu haben, der sich in der aachener umgebung ein bisschen auskennt. ich wohn in der aachener innenstadt. also wer lust hat einfach melden! (hab aber nur ein hardtail 
lg jochen


----------



## cdaviddav (9. Mai 2011)

hi. ich bin wahrscheinlich auch bald im besitz eines freeride/DL rads und wollte mich mal so umhören wie viele leute hier auch in der richtung in ac unterwegs sind


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. Mai 2011)

der naturknaller macht seinem namen alle ehre! wahnsinns gerät


----------



## eLw00d (9. Mai 2011)

Zu kurz gesprungen?


----------



## NoBeerForFear (9. Mai 2011)

Ne ne der geht voll schnieke! Ich meine das bezogen auf den speed den man bekommt wenn man alles fährt. 

Danke an die Jungs die mir flickzeug gegeben haben! Das pullen kann stattfinden wann das nächste mal Zeit ist ;-)


----------



## MaxT (12. Mai 2011)

NoBeerForFear schrieb:


> Danke an die Jungs die mir flickzeug gegeben haben! Das pullen kann stattfinden wann das nächste mal Zeit ist ;-)



Feine Sache, dann beim nächsten mal am naturknaller :-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speichenquaeler (13. Mai 2011)

Souljahs schrieb:


> hallo zusammen! ich würd mich gern anschließen, kenne aber selbst keine guten strecken, also wärs gut jmd zu haben, der sich in der aachener umgebung ein bisschen auskennt. ich wohn in der aachener innenstadt. also wer lust hat einfach melden! (hab aber nur ein hardtail
> lg jochen


 

Hi Jochen,

ich drehe regelmäßig von Aachen aus eine kleine 1-2h Feierabendrunde im Stadtwald. im Moment noch im Entdeckermodus. Bin neu in der Gegend. Hab auch "nur" ein Hardtail...noch...Fully ist in der Pipeline.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Wheeler9990 (13. Mai 2011)

Wenn´s Sonntag nicht stark regnet gibt´s ne Hardtail taugliche Tour mit hohem Trail Anteil:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11748
Tempo und Dauer richtet sich nach Mitfahrern und Wetter, für alle fahrbar. Fullys dürfen natürlich auch mit


----------



## Take-Off (13. Mai 2011)

ich werde wahrscheinlich einen thule fahrradträger für die heckklappe verkaufen.
Das gute stück is vllt 1 Jahr alt und nicht wirklich oft benutzt worden.
hat die üblichen gebrauchspuren.

poste das hier, da es einfacher ist, das teil im aachener raum zuverkaufen.
Anschaun ist natürlich möglich

lg Bernd


----------



## TomatoAc (14. Mai 2011)

Wheeler9990 schrieb:


> Wenn´s Sonntag nicht stark regnet gibt´s ne Hardtail taugliche Tour mit hohem Trail Anteil:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11748
> Tempo und Dauer richtet sich nach Mitfahrern und Wetter, für alle fahrbar. Fullys dürfen natürlich auch mit




Bin heute Abend noch auf nem Dartturnier, wenns nicht ewig dauert bin ich dabei, aber ich kann noch nichts versprechen, also nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## Souljahs (14. Mai 2011)

schade, ich muss sonntag um 1 uhr arbeiten.. das wird leider zu knapp, weil ich zur arbeit schon nen gutes stück fahren muss.. aber gern den nächsten termin hier posten 
lg jochen


----------



## TomatoAc (15. Mai 2011)

Jetzt bin ich zwar schon wach, aber bei dem Wetter bin ich dann doch lieber raus


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. Mai 2011)

Wenn jemand mitfahrt findet die tour statt, es soll zwar bewölkt bleiben aber nicht viel regen fallen.ich bin also um 11 an der waldschenke.


----------



## TomatoAc (15. Mai 2011)

Ich mach mich in ein paar Minuten aufn Weg zur Waldschenke, jetzt siehts ja doch super aus.


----------



## Jetpilot (15. Mai 2011)

ich fahr auch mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## maik_87 (15. Mai 2011)

Sorry.., wollt eigentlich mit fahren aber ich hab gesrern zu viel wein getrunken und dementsprechend bin ich nicht fit gewesen....

aber beim nächtenmal gerne wieder...


----------



## maik_87 (15. Mai 2011)

Sorry.., wollt eigentlich mit fahren aber ich hab gesrern zu viel wein getrunken und dementsprechend bin ich nicht fit gewesen....

aber beim nächtenmal gerne wieder...


----------



## Wheeler9990 (15. Mai 2011)

Dann aber bitte vorher kurz absagen, wir haben 15 minuten gewartet und sind dann los. Wir hätten hier bei mir fahren sollen, kein hagel und viel weniger regen


----------



## TomatoAc (17. Mai 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11772

Jemand morgen Früh/Mittag Lust mitzukommen? Werde meinen neuen Fullface "einfahren", bei der Startzeit bin ich variabel.


----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. Mai 2011)

Termin für Samstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11775

Fullface brauchst du da wohl eher nicht, aber ein paar Abfahrten sind auch dabei ;-)


----------



## TomatoAc (19. Mai 2011)

Samstag bin ich im Aachener Wald unterwegs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wheeler9990 (19. Mai 2011)

Da regnet es mir zuviel 
Hatte das auch nur in den Aachen Fred gesetzt, weil wir letzte Woche zusammen gefahren sind, gehört hier eigentlich nicht hin.


----------



## eLw00d (19. Mai 2011)

Ahja. 

Gemeldet ist: Strahlender Sonnenschein, über 20°C und ein Regenrisiko von unter 10%


----------



## TomatoAc (19. Mai 2011)

Das war eine Anspielung auf unsere letzte Tour in Aachen am Sonntag, wir sind schön in die 3 dicksten Schauer reingekommen und waren von oben bis unten klitschnaß...


----------



## eLw00d (19. Mai 2011)

Achso... ^^
Ja, schaut gut aus!


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Mai 2011)

ist jemand noch so ganz spontan für ne zügige runde über aachener Trails zu haben. Zur not bergauf auch weniger zügig? Wollte gegen 11 an der waldschenke starten


----------



## tommyOO (28. Mai 2011)

vllt sehen wir uns ja an der Tobi oder am Jazz


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Mai 2011)

joa, wenn keiner kommen mag, nehm ich heut halt mal den bomber


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Mai 2011)

Ist den morgen früh jemand dabei? Ich überlege so gegen 10 aufzubrechen und Epen + die meisten Trails abzufahren.


----------



## Roblux (28. Mai 2011)

Hey, ich kenn zwar die trails in epen nicht, aber wenns da irgendwas freeride-mäßiges gibt, wär ich gerne dabei, sonst halt bei toblerone, jazztrail und co
Mfg, felix


----------



## Jetpilot (28. Mai 2011)

Epen ist eig eher was für AMfahrer, man fährt über einen trail der hoch und runter geht erstmal zu einer langen, ziemlich rappeligen abfahrt und dann zurück ins trailnetz von aachen. Ist also eher als enduro-tour einzustufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roblux (28. Mai 2011)

Ne, das geht mir zu viel bergauf  aber vlt sehn wa uns ja nachher an na toberlone


----------



## tommyOO (28. Mai 2011)

war ganz lustig heute erst Jazztrail etliche Abfahren,zum Schluss nochmal Tobi,wo uns aber nach der Wurzelpassage eine Gruppe junger Belgier den Weg quasi versperrte,die liefen da mitten auf der Strecke rum. Man hätte sich echt irgendwo anders hinstellen können.


----------



## m-i-k-e (9. Juni 2011)

hi.gegen über vom entenphul(?) ist ja der funkturm.wenn du oben bist und auf der geteerten straße geradeaus fährst und dann den ersten weg rechts .dem dann einfach folgen bis eine erhebung kommt da hoch schieben und ab geht´s.was fährst du eigentlich da das hier eine DH strecke ist? zu not fragen dann treffen und zeigen wenn du´s vorgestern noch nicht alles gesehen hast.gruß mike.


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juni 2011)

Verregnete Eindrücke von gestern ...
[nomedia]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=945QGU20dp0[/nomedia]
Gruß
SV


----------



## TomatoAc (24. Juni 2011)

Leider ist  dieses Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da es Musik enthalten  könnte, für die die GEMA die erforderlichen Musikrechte nicht eingeräumt  hat. 
             Das tut uns leid.

Ach ja, habt ihr zufällig gestern noch einen Eastpak Rucksack mitgenommen? Sebastian/Kamikaze vermisst seinen, er ist irgendwie ohne nach Hause gefahren, war wohl doch ein Bier zuviel


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juni 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Leider ist  dieses Video in Deutschland nicht verfügbar, da es Musik enthalten  könnte, für die die GEMA die erforderlichen Musikrechte nicht eingeräumt  hat.
> Das tut uns leid.
> 
> Ach ja, habt ihr zufällig gestern noch einen Eastpak Rucksack mitgenommen? Sebastian/Kamikaze vermisst seinen, er ist irgendwie ohne nach Hause gefahren, war wohl doch ein Bier zuviel



Meinst Du jetzt mein Video? Läuft hier auch in D mit einer Musik, für die die GEMA 100% nicht die Rechte verwaltet. Ich hatte nur meinen Backpack auf'm Rücken, auch wenn ich ebenfalls ein Bier zuviel hatte .


----------



## TomatoAc (24. Juni 2011)

Ja, bei deinem Video kommt bei mir immer die Ansage mit der Gema.


----------



## TvS (24. Juni 2011)

Hi,

wir haben gestern einen Rucksack mitgenommen. Meld Dich mal bei Pascal.

Viele Grüße
Thomas


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Juni 2011)

ich hab euch vom mogamhaus aus gesehen, ist schön geworden das video.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (24. Juni 2011)

Schade, bei mir läufts auch nicht.


----------



## ThomasAC (24. Juni 2011)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Meinst Du jetzt mein Video? Läuft hier auch in D mit einer Musik, für die die GEMA 100% nicht die Rechte verwaltet. Ich hatte nur meinen Backpack auf'm Rücken, auch wenn ich ebenfalls ein Bier zuviel hatte .



Anscheinend sperrt die GEMA auch auf Verdacht, wird Zeit dass sich LulSec damit beschäftigt. 
Könntest Du das Video vielleicht hier hochladen?


----------



## TomatoAc (24. Juni 2011)

TvS schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> wir haben gestern einen Rucksack mitgenommen. Meld Dich mal bei Pascal.
> 
> ...




Ah, super, das ist der von Sebastian/Kamikaze, ich sag ihm Bescheid.


----------



## derfux (24. Juni 2011)

Großartiges Video : Part 1


----------



## sebnap (24. Juni 2011)

TomatoAc schrieb:


> Ah, super, das ist der von Stefan/Kamikaze, ich sag ihm Bescheid.



Sebastian/Kamikaze 
Auch ein Bier zu viel gehabt.



ThomasAC schrieb:


> Anscheinend sperrt die GEMA auch auf Verdacht, wird Zeit dass sich LulSec damit beschäftigt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wird schon gemacht 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.golem.de/1106/84312.html


----------



## Jetpilot (24. Juni 2011)

Sonntag kommt wieder schönes Wetter, jemand Lust auf was Gravitylastiges? Sonntag um 11 an der Waldschenke. Bergauf langsam bis schieben, bergab dafür mit bums.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoBeerForFear (24. Juni 2011)

sonntag bin ich in köln auf der pollerwiesen---> kalkbrenner live 

ansonsten wär ich dabei


----------



## Majestic1987 (24. Juni 2011)

Mal sehen, was meine Klausurvorbereitung dazu sagt ;-)


----------



## TomatoAc (24. Juni 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Sonntag kommt wieder schönes Wetter, jemand Lust auf was Gravitylastiges? Sonntag um 11 an der Waldschenke. Bergauf langsam bis schieben, bergab dafür mit bums.




Dabei.


----------



## kinschman (24. Juni 2011)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=11917


----------



## Roblux (24. Juni 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Sonntag kommt wieder schönes Wetter, jemand Lust auf was Gravitylastiges? Sonntag um 11 an der Waldschenke. Bergauf langsam bis schieben, bergab dafür mit bums.



auch dabei


----------



## SoundVibration (24. Juni 2011)

ThomasAC schrieb:


> Anscheinend sperrt die GEMA auch auf Verdacht, wird Zeit dass sich LulSec damit beschäftigt.
> Könntest Du das Video vielleicht hier hochladen?




Yep. SV.


----------



## Stratowski (24. Juni 2011)

Cooles Video wieder. Die Musik vibriert einen regelrecht in andere Sphären.
Wir müssten mal an den üblichen Trials PA's aufstellen damit auch bei regnerischem Wetter ein flowiges Gefühl aufkommt. Die Förster sähen das bestimmt auch so. 

@ Pascal: nett "gepetert" am Ende


----------



## TomatoAc (24. Juni 2011)

Meine Anfängerinterpretation vom Jazztrail


----------



## SoundVibration (25. Juni 2011)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Cooles Video wieder. Die Musik vibriert einen regelrecht in andere Sphären.
> Wir müssten mal an den üblichen Trials PA's aufstellen damit auch bei regnerischem Wetter ein flowiges Gefühl aufkommt. Die Förster sähen das bestimmt auch so.
> 
> @ Pascal: nett "gepetert" am Ende



Gute Anmerkung, vorhin habe ich noch just ein Remake inkl. Regengeräusche erstellt, lädt schon hoch (noch 69 Minuten) .
Ich melde mich noch mal.
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (25. Juni 2011)

BITTE BITTE zieht einen KopfhÃ¶rer an ... and HEAR IT LOUD ! 
DANKE!

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEhFwlEIQ8o"]YouTube        - âª"Rainy Midsummer" Mountainbike Skywalk Aachen GoPro Hero HDâ¬â[/nomedia]

Hoffentlich flutscht er durch's Gemanetz ...
SV


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stratowski (26. Juni 2011)

Ist durchgeflutscht...
Was ist das denn für eine Stelle ab 1.19min (wenn man fragen darf)?


----------



## ThomasAC (26. Juni 2011)

Stratowski schrieb:


> Ist durchgeflutscht...
> Was ist das denn für eine Stelle ab 1.19min (wenn man fragen darf)?



Das ist hinter der Pionierquelle, grob gesagt.


----------



## Stratowski (26. Juni 2011)

Hab' mal auf der Karte geguckt, kenne mich allerdings in dem Bereich des Waldes nicht wirklich aus... Nicht so schlimm. Wird bestimmt mal bei irgendeiner Tour dabei sein.


----------



## SoundVibration (26. Juni 2011)

Rainy Midsummer Tourer: Bitte melden ... (vor allem Herr "Nicolai", wegen dem ich mein Bike nicht mehr geniessen kann, ich kam mir heute im Vgl vor, als bewegte ich ein Hardtail ohne Federgabel mit 1m Sattelüberhöhung, 5 min. haben mich echt versaut .


----------



## florian_ac (16. Juli 2011)

ElDorado wurde am Donnerstag komplett abgerissen :-/


----------



## eLw00d (16. Juli 2011)

Was genau nennst du noch Eldorado?
Stehen die Naturknaller-lines denn noch oder ist da oben komplett alles weg?


----------



## TomatoAc (16. Juli 2011)

Von wem? Wirklich alles platt?


----------



## florian_ac (16. Juli 2011)

die line ganz rechts ist wieder halbwegs befahrbar. macht euch am besten selbst mal ein bild. sah ziemlich wild aus. aber haben schonmal ein bisschen aufgeräumt, bzw wieder in stand gesetzt.


----------



## PlanB (16. Juli 2011)

Aber Hauptsache erstmal Panik machen, Zitat: "komplett abgerissen". Schreibt doch nicht immer son Scheiss wenns net stimmt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2011)

Immerhin kam kein Post mit einer Drohung gegen etwaige Verantwortliche, wie man sie sonst so oft ließt. Ich würde das schonmal als Verbesserung sehen.


----------



## florian_ac (16. Juli 2011)

PlanB schrieb:


> Aber Hauptsache erstmal Panik machen, Zitat: "komplett abgerissen". Schreibt doch nicht immer son Scheiss wenns net stimmt.


 
keine ahnung warum du mir jetzt direkt so blöd kommst?! aber es war komplett abgerissen. jetzt stehen halt wieder 4 kicker insg...


----------



## maxxmaxx (16. Juli 2011)

So ich habe auch erfreuliche Nachrichten für alle Mountainbiker der Region, das Warten hat ein Ende, die Grenzkunstroute hat eröffnet....  Einfach Wahnsinn, nun lassen sich Kultur und Mountainbiken optimal in Einklang bringen.

Zu bestaunen gibt es unter anderem dieses unglaubliche Kunstwerk, das mit "Sperrmüllbaum" betitelt wurde. Der nicht so versierte Kunstliebhaber mag vielleicht denken, dass hier Kriminelle am Werk waren, die illegaler Weise ihren Müll schamlos mitten im Wald zu einem Turm zusammenstapelten, aber weit gefehlt, hierbei handelt es sich eindeutig um Kunst.





Quelle:grenzkunstroute.eu


Oder diese munter angepinselten Bäume, die den Eindruck erwecken, als seien sie fürchterlich krank.




Quelle:grenzkunstroute.eu

Wer nun am liebsten sofort losfahren will um weitere dieser fenomenalen Kunstwerke zu bestaunen, der soll dies tun. Die Werke befinden sich verstreut in den Wäldern um Köpfchen herum. 
Der Eintritt ist natürlich frei, die Kosten für dieses tolle Projekt übernehmen andere Nasen. Wie viel der ganze Spaß gekostet hat konnte ich leider noch nicht herausfinden.


----------



## Jetpilot (16. Juli 2011)

wenn ich böse wäre, würde ich jetzt vermutlich darüber schreiben, wie sehr es mich aufregt, dass Künstler den Wald so "versauen" dürfen, wir aber keinen legalen Pfad zum befahren haben. Naja, wen kümmerts...


----------



## stonehope (18. Juli 2011)

Es scheint ja eher ein jammer Thread zu sein... =)


----------



## Stratowski (18. Juli 2011)

maxxmaxx schrieb:


> Quelle:grenzkunstroute.eu



Man könnte das Ding zu einen Drop umfunktionieren und dann "Kunstspringen" machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Jetpilot (18. Juli 2011)

drop? Das so viel Holz, daraus bauen wir einfach ganz viele Northshores.


----------



## Veloce (20. Juli 2011)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> drop? Das so viel Holz, daraus bauen wir einfach ganz viele Northshores.



Das is ma ne geniale Idee 
Die Schönheit kommt ja bekanntlich durch den Gebrauch


----------



## Jetpilot (21. Juli 2011)

So, morgen jemand unterwegs in den Abendstunden? Ich wollte im wesentlichen schön die flowtrails fahren gehen, also eher 1.5-2h lightcore Tour fahren.


----------



## TomatoAc (22. Juli 2011)

Wenn alles gut geht kann ich das Rad morgen aus der Inspektion abholen mit neuen Felgen, wann willst du denn los?


----------



## Jetpilot (22. Juli 2011)

gucken, so 18 uhr?


----------



## TomatoAc (22. Juli 2011)

Klingt vom Gefühl her gut, ich melde mich sobald ich weiss obs bei mir klappt.


----------



## Stratowski (22. Juli 2011)

Falls es "von oben" trocken sein sollte, bin ich dabei.
Grüße


----------



## TomatoAc (22. Juli 2011)

Mist, Rad gerade abgeholt und jetzt drückt die Chefin mir noch einen Auftrag rein der bis morgen fertig sein muss, werde es wahrscheinlich nicht schaffen.

Jemand morgen Früh/Mittag unterwegs?


----------



## slmslvn (22. Juli 2011)

Bin vllt dabei, hängt noch von Schreiner und Abendplanung ab..


----------



## Stratowski (22. Juli 2011)

Isch bin raus für heute.
Viel Spass euch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TomatoAc (23. Juli 2011)

Morgen. Werde mich so gegen 8 in den Wald aufmachen, vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## broeckchen (1. August 2011)

Gute Besserung an den Fahrer des Orang-Elox-Fullies, zum Glück nur Schürfwunden.

p.s. sind die Fotos die ihr Gemacht habt was geworden?

Gruß
Nils


----------



## 0MaRc0 (2. August 2011)

Wer ist heute alles Jazz Trail. Mein Freund und Ich wollen einen neuen Jump hinbauen wäre das OK ?


----------



## Jetpilot (2. August 2011)

Lasst die sachen doch bitte wie sie sind. Am Jazztrail tauchen letzterzeit auch schon steine in den Anliegern auf und es werden dinge abgerissen.


----------



## 0MaRc0 (2. August 2011)

Keine panik. Wird nix großes


----------



## Wobbi (2. August 2011)

aachen will die strecken dichtmachen und beobachtet die ganze situation - wir bauen zusätzlich in der zeit aber noch was hin...hat ein wenig was von nem lemming...


----------



## eLw00d (2. August 2011)

Wird hoffentlich garnichts!
Lasst den Jazz-Trail in Ruhe!


----------



## 0MaRc0 (2. August 2011)

ok ok ich lass es lieber -.-


----------



## MTB-Hölli (23. August 2011)

Sehr gut!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## PulpO (23. Oktober 2011)

Einer letzte Zeit noch ma Bahntrail gefahren? Möchte gerne wissen wie die Lage da heutzutage so ist.
Thnx!


----------



## Montanez (23. Oktober 2011)

Ja, öfters mal gefahren. Mir sind keine Ordnugshüter begegnet, die Strecke sieht aus wie immer.
Allerdings versuche ich auch die am Wochenende und Feiertagen zu vermeiden, vorallem bei Wetter wie heute.


----------



## c_w (24. Oktober 2011)

Die Situation am Bahntrail war zuletzt unveraendert, kann ich bestaetigen. Fahrbar, alles andere muss man selber wissen.

Ich vermute allerdings, dass der Jazztrail der naechste Trail ist, der nicht dauerhaft ueberleben wird, seit die Toblerone-Fraktion dorthin abgewandert ist. Wird so stark befahren, dass das auf kurz oder lang wieder Aerger geben wird, leider. Mal davon abgesehen, dass der Trail auch extrem leidet...


----------



## eLw00d (24. Oktober 2011)

Aus gesicherter Quelle weiß ich, dass der Jazztrail (solange nicht gebaut wird und sich der Müll in Grenzen hält) geduldet wird.


----------



## bobcat (12. Mai 2012)

Hi,

ich wollte moregn am Sonntag, den 13. Mai eine Tour von Aachen Richtung Hasselbachgraben fahren. 

Start zwischen 9 und 10.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bobcat (17. Mai 2012)

Sonntag 20.Mai 10°° Vaals Grenze

Gemütliche Tour in die Brunssumer Heide.

Findet nicht bei (aufziehendem)Regen statt.

Ebenso bin ich natürlich nicht am Treffpunkt, wenn sich niemand anmeldet.

canceld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## t-res (28. Juni 2012)

fahrt heute zufällig jemand eine runde im aachener wald?

bin grad auf urlaub hier und bräuchte heute nachmittag beschäftigung und würd mich freuen, wenn mich jemand auf eine kleine trailrunde mitnimmt


----------



## Stratowski (29. September 2012)

Wollte die schnelle Fraktion darauf hinweisen, dass es im Jazztrail im letzten Wurzelstück einen neuen kleinen Sprung gibt (der eigentlich unkritisch ist, aber unter schnellen Umständen überrascht).
Da es heute einen von uns bei Mach 100 dort zerlegt hat (ist nix wildes passiert), dachte ich eine Meldung kann nicht schaden.


----------



## Jetpilot (4. Oktober 2012)

Sprung? Kann man da jetzt direkt in die kurve doublen?


----------



## MindPatterns (4. Oktober 2012)

Ist wieder alles runter.


----------



## Stratowski (4. Oktober 2012)

Jetpilot schrieb:


> Sprung? Kann man da jetzt direkt in die kurve doublen?



Jo genau. Eigentlich ne nette Idee. War nur ein bisschen halbherzig umgesetzt und ohnehin nun nicht mehr vorhanden.


----------



## eLw00d (5. Oktober 2012)

Stratowski schrieb:


> ohnehin nun nicht mehr vorhanden.



Gut so.

Wenn die Behörden mitbekommen, dass da gebaut wird ist das Ding ganz schnell dicht.


----------



## SoundVibration (19. Oktober 2012)

Was Softes aus unserem Revier ...
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bSfOs8kJAmM"]Mountain Bike Late Summer Dance - MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Viel Spaß
SV


----------



## Deleted 251100 (19. Oktober 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Was Softes aus unserem Revier ...
> Mountain Bike Late Summer Dance - MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube
> 
> Viel Spaß
> SV



nettes filmchen!  kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was das für ein wald war in dem ihr da unterwegs wart?


----------



## SoundVibration (19. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> nettes filmchen!  kannst du mir vielleicht sagen was das für ein wald war in dem ihr da unterwegs wart?



Nun, der Thread heißt 'Strecken in Aachen' 
Dann hast Du als alter Pfadfinder schon gemerkt, dass wir nachmittags schräg gegen die Sonne unterwegs waren (also gegen Westen) 
Ich muß Dir nur noch verraten, dass meist die linke Pobacke in Belgien und die rechte in Deutschland war, dann findest Du sofort bei Google Maps die Trails der Grenzlinie. 70% Landesgrenzwege, der Rest variiert drum herum auf Spaziergängerpfaden im Preuswald, Hundebesitzerfeierabendwegen beim Waldstadion Aachen, und kaum - quasi kaum - wilden Trails nur für Biker (vielleicht insgesamt ein paar Hundert Meter < 1 km, schätze ich). Diese Trails werden auch hin und wieder (not official) von Reitern beritten (so auch Jazztrail und Bahntrail, da staunt man). Also viel Spaß beim Nachreiten. Cafe de Frites findest Du an der Eupener Str. direkt hinter der Landesgrenze.
Gruß
SV


----------



## Deleted 251100 (19. Oktober 2012)

auf aachen wär ich ja nicht gekommen  aber mit der sonne hab ich übrigens nicht so..  aber danke das du es für mich nochmal aufgeschrieben hast! 
btw... wie weit kann man denn dann da fahren ohne jeden weg 5mal zu benutzen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (19. Oktober 2012)

judomo schrieb:


> auf aachen wär ich ja nicht gekommen  aber mit der sonne hab ich übrigens nicht so..  aber danke das du es für mich nochmal aufgeschrieben hast!
> btw... wie weit kann man denn dann da fahren ohne jeden weg 5mal zu benutzen?



50-60 km >> 1000 HM sind überhaupt kein Problem. Zwischen Golfplatz Vaalser Lütticher Eupener und Monschauer Str. gibt hier es kreuz und quer so viele Wege wie in einem Spinnennetz. Dann fährt man allerdings nicht mehr nur an der Grenzlinie rum, sondern auch quer dazu.


----------



## Deleted 251100 (19. Oktober 2012)

das hört sich ja echt mal geil an  bekomme mein mtb hoffentlich morgen


----------



## el pisote (28. Oktober 2012)

Moin allerseits,
Ich habe gestern im Wald meinen Tacho verloren. Es ist ein VDO MC 1.0 (grau, schwarz). Das ganze müsste im Bereich des Schmugglerpfads passiert sein. Wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet und bei eventuellem finden mir hier oder per PN Bescheid sagen könntet. 
Danke!


----------



## Demoniac (28. Oktober 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> Was Softes aus unserem Revier ...
> Mountain Bike Late Summer Dance - MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube
> 
> Viel Spaß
> SV



Schönes Video!


----------



## TomatoAc (29. Oktober 2012)

el pisote schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> Ich habe gestern im Wald meinen Tacho verloren. Es ist ein VDO MC 1.0 (grau, schwarz). Das ganze müsste im Bereich des Schmugglerpfads passiert sein. Wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet und bei eventuellem finden mir hier oder per PN Bescheid sagen könntet.
> Danke!



Falls du ihn nicht mehr findest, hab noch einen in Silber hier, wo mir das Bike mit Halterungen etc. geklaut wurde, den ich nicht mehr brauche


----------



## Demoniac (31. Oktober 2012)

So, eben ne nette Abendrunde mit Chaot-AC gefahren und ich hab mich leicht verschätzt sind jetzt eben gute 17 km gefahren.


----------



## ThomasAC (2. November 2012)

Mahlzeit! War einer von euch soeben dabei bei einer Gruppe, ca. 14 Uhr vor dem Misereor-Gebäude? 2x Fullface mit Fully, 1x Hardtail (Cube Acid in blau)
Das sah nett aus, wann fahrt ihr wieder?


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2012)

Hey hey, anbei sekundenkurze Schnipsel als Zusammenschnitt kleinerer Touren, die nicht genügend Material für einen Einzelfilm hergaben. Canyon Nerve ES, Canyon Nerve AM 9, Canyon Nerve AM 8, Liteville 301, etc.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vL9mlq_1dtg"]Dreilaendereck Clips, Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

HD-Version kommt vielleicht noch. Der Upload ist für uns Innenstädter die Hölle (zu viele Stundenten im Viertel / limitierte DSL Speed) 

Have fun
SV


----------



## SoundVibration (4. November 2012)

SoundVibration schrieb:


> HD-Version kommt vielleicht noch. Der Upload ist für uns Innenstädter die Hölle (zu viele Stundenten im Viertel / limitierte DSL Speed)
> Have fun
> SV



Siehe oben, wer's noch ein wenig schärfer sehen will
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=co1Ll9KN3Yg"]DreilÃ¤ndereck-Clips HD, Mountainbike MTB Aachen GoPro Hero HD - YouTube[/nomedia]

Für die Aachener Biker ein Herbstpuzzle, wer erkennt was  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SoundVibration (6. November 2012)

Das schlechte Wetter hat provoziert, dass noch ein Video entstanden ist:
Eifel + Aachener Wald und Terrain nahe Himmelsleiter. Sekundenkurze Schnipsel als Zusammenschnitt kleinerer Touren, die nicht genügend Material für einen Einzelfilm hergaben. 
Viel Spaß wünsche ich. Bitte wenn es geht Kopfhörer aufziehen und Pegel rauf für Matschespritzer, Reifenrubbeln, Dämpferklappern, und fetten Sound.
Gruß
SV

http://youtu.be/GnMvxbRAHx0

oder HD direkt anwählen

http://youtu.be/GnMvxbRAHx0?hd=1


----------



## zonic (7. November 2012)

Schöne Trailschnibbelleien. Postet doch mal eine Tour. Da würde ich mich gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## HermanFromGerma (12. November 2012)

Bin vorhin den Jazztrail runter. 
An dem letzten nennenswerten Kicker wurde gebastelt. 
Wenn man zu langsam fährt landet man vor dem frisch angehäuften "Landehügelchen" 
Nur dem guten Motorik-Krisenmanagementsystem in meinem Bregen habe ich es zu verdanken, dass ich nicht über den Lenker geflogen bin. 

Ist ja schön das der Kicker erhöht wurde aber dieses Lande-Dingen ist da völlig unnötig. 

- Also für die, die da nicht mit um die 50 Km/h runter fahren:
 AUFPASSEN!!!


----------



## ChaotAC (12. November 2012)

Ich fahr da zwar nicht, aber mal ne Frage:
Wieso wird da überhaupt gebastelt?!
Dachte basteln an den Strecken ist erstmal tabu?!
Oder haben das noch nicht alle mitbekommen ?!


----------



## kinschman (12. November 2012)

da is überhaupt nix geändert worden....alles so wie vorher.
waren gestern auch da und noch ein paar andere (von dh-bock bis hardtail war alles dabei)....wir hatten nirgendwo probleme, weil irgendwas geändert gewesen wäre.
klar ists witterungsbedingt gerad nicht einfach, aber hey....das ist mountainbiken


----------



## HermanFromGerma (12. November 2012)

Dann fahr doch nochmal hin und guck dir das genau an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Demoniac (13. November 2012)

Hätte einer Bock, wenn es endlich mal schneit, an den Trails Fotos zu machen??


----------



## Beckumer (13. November 2012)

Wer würde den die Fotos machen?


----------



## Demoniac (14. November 2012)

Ich würde die machen...In meiner Signatur kannste dir mal meine Fotopages anschauen


----------



## Chricky86 (16. November 2012)

Ich würde wohl auch noch vorbeikommen zum Fotos machen -bin da zwar noch nicht so sehr erfahren mit würde aber gerne dazulernen


----------



## Demoniac (17. November 2012)

Kein Ding, Erfahrungsaustausch ist immer gut..


----------



## belgiummtb (18. November 2012)

Hallo mtb gemeinde,

bin auf der suche nach ein paar leuten die lust und zeit haben mal ab und zu ne runde im aachener wald und belgisch/holländisches grenze zu drehen.  

ich fahre eigentlich alles mögliche, bike ist ein jekyll 3 umgebaut auf enduro einsatz mit 180er gabel.  

kondition würde ich mittelmässig nennen ( so touren bis 40km kein problem wenn es nicht im race modus ist)

fahrtechnick, ist schwer zu beurteilen versuche alles zu fahren, und wenn s nicht geht dann geht s halt nicht)

würde halt gerne mal die spots in der gegen richtig kennen lernen, fahre zwar ein paar aber namentlich kann ich diese nicht nennen da ich den name nicht kenne.  also es müssen nicht immer touren sein, kann auch einfach mal nur bergab gehen und dann wieder rauf schieben (oder fahren wenn s möglich ist)

also, wenn ihr mal nen neuen (belgier, bitte nicht rassistisch sein) im schlepptau nehmen wollt gerne bescheid geben, ordne mich auch hinten an damit ich niemanden störe.

danke und grüsse aus belgien


----------



## pratt (19. November 2012)

www.prattdreivers.be

Wir starten jeden Donnerstagabend ab Walhorn und nehmen immer gerne Gastfahrer mit.
Wir fahren Touren zwischen 30 und 40 km, das Tempo ist moderat, schöne Abfahrten werden eingebaut.
Weitere Infos erhaltet Ihr per PN


----------



## HeavyMG (30. November 2012)

hallo zusammen!

hat jemand lust am sonntag nach malmedy zu fahren und hat noch nen platz im auto frei?

liebe grüße
martin


----------



## el pisote (2. Dezember 2012)

el pisote schrieb:


> Moin allerseits,
> Ich habe gestern im Wald meinen Tacho verloren. Es ist ein VDO MC 1.0 (grau, schwarz). Das ganze müsste im Bereich des Schmugglerpfads passiert sein. Wäre nett wenn ihr die Augen offen halten könntet und bei eventuellem finden mir hier oder per PN Bescheid sagen könntet.
> Danke!



Der Tacho ist übrigens (schon vor ein paar Wochen) wieder gefunden worden und mittlerweile wieder an seinem angestammten Platz! Vielen Dank nochmal an den ehrlichen Finder!


----------



## SoundVibration (7. Januar 2013)

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BOwLYbOB5Yg"]Silvester 2012 MTB Aachen - YouTube[/nomedia]

Filmische Bike-Neujahrsgrüße aus Aachen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fknobel (25. Januar 2013)

Kurze Info für alle!

Wer von euch aktuell im AC Forst, am DLE oder z.B. den "Bonzentrail 1+2" fährt. Sollte Ausschau nach quer liegendem Geäst halten! 

Im Bereich AC Forst sind die Wege / Trails teils deutlich sichtbar, wegen Baumfällarbeiten, mit Flatterband abgesperrt. 

Im Bereich DLE und Märchenwald liegen Stämme und Gehölz ebenfalls aufgrund von Baumfällarbeiten quer über den Wegen. Vor allem Märchenwald ist in einem Teil nicht fahrbar... hier liegen bzw. lagen letzte Woche knapp 20-30 Bäume quer!

Am "Bonzentrail" (Verbindungstrail zwischen der Waldschenke und der Straße zum Hangeweiher) liegen oft Äste und kleinere Holzstämme Quer! Hier ist vor allem von der Waldschänke kommend die erste Einfahrt rechts (rechter Trail) stark betroffen. Das Quer liegende Gehölz ist nicht von Forstarbeiten dort liegen geblieben und wurde gezielt hingelegt die zweite Einfahrt rechts (die Rinne), ist nicht so stark betroffen.


----------



## Que.Xx (25. Januar 2013)

fknobel schrieb:


> ....
> Am "Bonzentrail" (Verbindungstrail zwischen der Waldschenke und der Straße zum Hangeweiher) liegen oft Äste und kleinere Holzstämme Quer! Hier ist vor allem von der Waldschänke kommend die erste Einfahrt rechts (rechter Trail) stark betroffen. Das Quer liegende Gehölz ist nicht von Forstarbeiten dort liegen geblieben und wurde gezielt hingelegt



Jo, das ist da schonmal öfter so, vorallem im unteren Bereich... Danke für die Infos!


----------



## Stratowski (25. Januar 2013)

Kurioserweise wurden in der "Rinne" von den Naturliebhabern junge Bäume, die am Rand des Trails stehen durch abknicken in diesen hineingeneigt.


----------

